# The one year challenge



## Toeto

You can still participate in this challenge, even though January first already passed. Just pick your own date and well, play for a year . We would be happy to adopt you in our little community. 
Disclaimer: Last year, I posted this idea in the resetting topic. It became a thing pretty quick, so I decided to make a topic for it in a bigger place so that more people can take note of it. 

Hello everyone!

As I said, I came up with this idea last year around this time. Maybe more people did it before me, I don't really know. The only thing that I know is that I failed horribly last time. So I'm trying again in 2015. If you want to join me, or get more information about this 'challenge', please read this post. 

First of all; I loved New Leaf so much. But I resetted and resetted and now I have 600+ hours of gameplay spread on to I think more than 10 towns. And none of them exist anymore. I had a pretty long break, started playing again. Then I lost interest pretty quick again and that's going on for like this whole year. That's why I want to try this challenge again, but not alone. If we get together and do it in a group, we have more motivation to not quit the game we love. I really hope that some people will try this. 




The rules:
** You have to start your game on January first. 
*You can reset for a town map as much as you like, but it's important that you plant the town tree on this day.

* *Don't transfer anything.*
Yes, you can trade for things on this forum but don't transfer all your 1000 hybrids and rare stuff and bells into your new town. It's no fun, trust me. 

** Don't time travel.
*This may be the most important rule of all, but you cannot and will not time travel. Play day by day. 

** Don't plot reset.
*If you really want to, I cannot hold you back. But really, it's fun to see your town grow in one year without having the upper hand in everything that happens.

As you see, it's really simple. We can use this thread to gather ourselves, try to come up with fun town names and just get excited. And after the first of January, we can keep each other up to date with the progress we made. I promise you that this is a really good chance to fall in love with the game again. Take it slow and enjoy the moment.





https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UeQg4ByZdVIlCLpce1xo6ITPI7RmCBcvATzmNPm0oak/edit#gid=0
*THE BIG LIST.*​


----------



## BlooBelle

This sounds fun!
Could we do this on a second copy of the game? I've only had my main town for about two months, so I'm still pretty attached to it. C:


----------



## Toeto

Yes you can! I also have two copies and I will do this on my second.


----------



## Campy

Ah, I remember you tried to do this last year, and it sounds like a fun way for people to get back into the game again. Don't feel bad if you end up losing interest again though, playing the game shouldn't start feeling like a chore. But best of luck to you and anyone else who decides to do this!


----------



## Camillion

That's what I tried to do with Area9 but decided nah I'll TT. I think I will try again on my second cart :3


----------



## Akina

That sounds really fun! I will consider getting a second copy of the game and do the 1 year challenge!


----------



## akabetty

I am in! This sounds like fun :3


----------



## Hypno KK

I'd do this, but I've had the same town since the beginning and I don't want to reset just to start on January 1. It sounds like a fun challenge for people who spend a lot of time resetting, though


----------



## Paperboy012305

That will be awesome! Will do this on my 2nd town, if I still have it when I transfer from my 3ds XL to another.


----------



## lazuli

IF I HAD ANOTHER COPY. i would do this. tears


----------



## snapdragon

I'd love to do this but I'd really want to bring my stuff with me. I've received a lot of nice things from people here and I don't want to take that for granted and get rid of it ;_;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wouldn't TT and plot-resetting is too much work for me ^^


----------



## Trickilicky

Good luck to all who do this, it sounds like fun! I may do it with my second copy, but I've found running two towns quite hard in the past. But this no TTing and taking-it-as-it-comes approach sounds manageable (and relaxing!).


----------



## Improv

I said I'd do this last year, and I've reset nearly every day since then. I'll try my hardest this year!!


----------



## FireNinja1

Ah, I'm sure that for many this was a failed New Years resolution. I honestly don't have the time, commitment, or will to do this, so good luck to everyone that wants to try. One last thing: you must get everything. In one year. *Everything.*


----------



## wintersoldier

this sounds like a fun challenge. i might have to buy another copy of acnl bc i don't want to restart my current town. :>


----------



## Dogoat

Ohh I have my second copy free once I remake my town on my digital copy c: I might actually try this!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I wish I could do this on January 1st, but I'm waiting all the way until May 30th because I have to get school and club volleyball over with. u v u  I'm really excited though! ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I think I'll join. This sounds fun. I like how we have to start on January and work our way to the end of the year as opposed to starting on the current date.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Hmm. This seems like a wonderful idea! I am actually attached to my town so I can't join you, but perhaps if I can't get a wii u right after christmas then I'll settle for buying a second copy and doing this challenge with you! ^.^


----------



## X2k5a7y

Aww, man. I saw this a little too late. I absolutely love my current town. Otherwise, I would definitely join, but I'm not getting a second copy. One town is more than enough for me to keep up with lol.
I will however wish everyone lots of luck in this!


----------



## Megan.

I have a spare cartridge I'm not really doing anything with so I would love to give this a try.


----------



## biker

Unfortunatelly I can't do it now, but good luck for everybody.


----------



## Mairen

I feel kind of sad that 80% of the responses here are "great idea! ...but nah, I'm not willing to do this myself"

Not time traveling, playing day by day, slowly saving up and actually working for your own things, not plot resetting to let your town develop naturally...I remember when I used to play my game like this (before I came across this place and learned that with enough patience I could basically control every little aspect in my town). I'm really tempted to participate in this. I would suggest adding one more challenge, and that would be "try to complete the store catalog without trading). Is this possible in a year? The no trading rule would add an extra challenge to everything. If we do participate, how do we communicate? Through this forum?


----------



## kesttang

If I had another copy (I am in regret not getting another COPY FROM TARGET ON BLACK FRIDAY!), I would totally join you guys.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mairen said:


> I feel kind of sad that 80% of the responses here are "great idea! ...but nah, I'm not willing to do this myself"
> 
> Not time traveling, playing day by day, slowly saving up and actually working for your own things, not plot resetting to let your town develop naturally...I remember when I used to play my game like this (before I came across this place and learned that with enough patience I could basically control every little aspect in my town). I'm really tempted to participate in this. I would suggest adding one more challenge, and that would be "try to complete the store catalog without trading). Is this possible in a year? The no trading rule would add an extra challenge to everything. If we do participate, how do we communicate? Through this forum?



I actually already doing this in my town. I start during Christmas of last year. I have been doing it almost over a year now. xD


----------



## Toeto

Ill make a list of people who are going to join by the end of the month. I think we can communicate in this topic? Or is there a better way?


----------



## Rasha

well I won't be part of this challenge because I can't imagine not tting but I want to say that the idea is great! and good luck to the participants! have fun :3


----------



## cIementine

I remember trying to do this last year and failed miserably! My town lasted until April but I didn't go by any of the rules. I time travelled my heart out!


----------



## Dogoat

We could do this forum or possibly make a skype group just to communicate?


----------



## akabetty

Kenny said:


> We could do this forum or possibly make a skype group just to communicate?



This forum works for me, or Skype. Feel free to add me - username is in my profile. Please just add a note though so I know who it is. :3


----------



## BlooBelle

I can't make calls on skype, since my mic broke, but I can definitely join if you do make a group. :3


----------



## Luxanna

This sounds nice, Though the time traveling kinda sucks for me, Mostly because well I do not go to school or work so I just sleep at all times of the day since i'm up more than I sleep, so it would suck to wait like 6 hours a night for villages to wake up XD. I have a cycle town I can use that for this ! I will probably do this c:


----------



## pillow bunny

i was planning to restart on christmas, but this seems even better!


----------



## minnew

I'm in! I'll be quite busy with school and work again come January, so it'll be tough - but I want to try! I really need to get motivated again with AC; I've been on a lengthy hiatus.

Eta: I'd prefer to communicate in this topic


----------



## Tessie

nah im good


----------



## X2k5a7y

I've given it a lot of thought. 
As it stands, I will be joining in on this...
It should be fun...
Plus, being able to share progress with others also doing this will be fun, too...
I only have one copy of the game. So, this will be my main town, but I'm 
okay with that. Definitely. 
Alright...in the midst of this paragraph of text, I have decided.
Count me in! ^u^


----------



## SteveyTaco

I could do this when I get a new copy for Christmas or something.


----------



## Starlightz

I might do this... even if I don't participate, I wish lots of luck to every body that decides to try this!


----------



## BrittanyStarr

I so want to participate in this, but I just started a new town and I really like it. And I don't have a second copy. If I can get a second copy by January 1, I'm so in.


----------



## Amalthea

Haha well that's pretty much what I've been doing with my first and only New Leaf game... I started playing a little under exactly a year ago


----------



## Punchyleaf

I'll wait until January 1st lol


----------



## X2k5a7y

Aw man, Faery...
Starting on December 25th, seems so much better, to me...
I celebrate Christmas. It would be like a Christmas present...
Okay. I know I said I'm in, but I'm starting on December 25th.
Yup.
Doin' it.


----------



## minnew

Does anyone have any plans for their town - theme, town name, character name, paths, type of fruit?
Any plans for the first day? ^_^


----------



## snapdragon

I might try this with a second copy but I just started a town on Dec 1 ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

How many people are doing this so far?


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

in the things listed above, i already do all of those things ^^
except for starting it on january, that's what i didn't do. this seems like a great idea, letting a town grow naturally day by day by day by 365 days.


----------



## pillow bunny

i'm planning to call my town twinleaf, but i don't know what i'll name my mayor.


----------



## Hazel

Aww I really wish I had a second copy so I could take part in this!  It's a great idea though


----------



## Pastel

I've been resetting for weeks for a map, so this will be a nice excuse to pick one and just start playing.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

snapdragon said:


> How many people are doing this so far?



I was, but I decided I wasn't going to be part of it. I'm out.


----------



## unintentional

Starting mine today on my alt. cart c:   (i cant wait til the first)


----------



## X2k5a7y

I started mine yesterday, but I had started it, before it was a new day in the game.
But my starting villagers were Vladimir, Diana, Puddles, Elmer, and Sheldon. 
Paula moved in, but I haven't played since I saw her plot.
We got a puppy, but she's not well. So, I've been consumed with that responsibility.


----------



## oreo

This sounds like a super duper fun challenge. c:
I would love to do this once I get my second copy of the game. 
Now I got to think of cute town names... :L


----------



## Hazel

It's just an idea but if you guys have ac tumblrs you should totally blog about the challenge too  You'd have your own little diary/scrapbook to look back on at the end of the year which imo would be pretty cool as you could see your progress. 

I'm contemplating getting a second copy of the game just to do this challenge. I'm torn between getting another copy of NL or getting another pokemon game. Ahh decisions...


----------



## pocky

I'm in! I'll use my second copy of the game


----------



## LaverreCrossing

I have a 2nd copy that I don't use, so i'll give this a try


----------



## Trickilicky

Okay you guys, I'm going to use my spare cart to do this challenge with you all! I failed miserably trying to do a themed second town, I just didn't have the time, but The One Year Challenge rules will make playing a new town much simpler and less time-consuming. I'm pretty bloomin' excited now I've decided to have a go, I'm going to think up some town names soon  I plan to choose one of the first four maps given to me on the 1st Jan and stick with whatever and whoever I get! 

Will this thread keep running so we all update each other on our new towns and such? I like the idea of a Tumblr but I have no idea how it works, it looks sooo complicated ><


----------



## pillow bunny

we should make an official tumblr for this challenge, so everyone can post about their progress daily and reblog it there! ^.^


----------



## Acrewoodx

Ill join! But I made my town yesterday so might be a little ahead. Ill follow the rules but, sorry, I might dona little plot resetting now and again  x


----------



## otiulle

if i ever get a second copy of acnl i will do this for sure! it sounds super fun :>c
(i mean i did restart my town yesterday but i put it to september 1st and i plan to time travel + plot reset sO)


----------



## pillow bunny

is anyone else planning to actually start on january 1 and follow all the rules?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ok I decided to do this on another Cartridge copy. Seems I won't be doing it digital as I have a brand new 3ds.

RIP. My digital copy Animal Crossing New Leaf game. You will be missed.


----------



## MayorKale

Doing this  So excited to bring it to life since my cycling town had complications!


----------



## cIementine

I think I'm going to do this! I tried doing it last year but it didn't go down well, mostly because I played the game so often, it was difficult to go day by day. But now I play little enough to do day by day. I will plot reset at the start but after that, no more plot resetting.


----------



## Trickilicky

Bumping thread to see if anyone else wants to join in, only two days to go! I've thought up two town names I really like, trying to choose one of them. Already decided to name the Mayor 'Tricki' instead of my real name like I always do ^_^


----------



## Acrewoodx

I think Im going to join properly, I can transfer my last dreamie tomorrow and start a fresh on my first copy of the game - following all the rules! Who else is doing this? Maybe I could add a few people? ^^


----------



## Toeto

I'm upping this only one day left


----------



## tolisamarie

I'm going to do this too - on my second cartridge. I'd never reset TheRealm


----------



## Trickilicky

Toeto, are you going to keep this thread going when we all begin the challenge on 1st Jan, or will you make a new one? It'd be fun if we could all keep in touch and post how things are going and stuff


----------



## Camillion

I want to do a pic a day thread for my challenge but idk how well it'd go down c:


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Im in! Sounds fun, new account btw


----------



## Trickilicky

Camillion said:


> I want to do a pic a day thread for my challenge but idk how well it'd go down c:



Ohh that's a great idea! I'd like to do that too, and I'd be interested to see everyone else's pics and how they're getting on with their new towns. I hope we can do a thread for The One Year Challenge and post our updates there, I think we'd all have much more success sticking with it (and the rules haha) if we all keep in touch ^_^



Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Im in! Sounds fun, new account btw



Welcome to the forums! And yey for another One Year Challenge participant! I'm getting excited, only one day to go now! I've got my second game cart primed and ready for action already lol.


----------



## lexy_

Hello everyone ^^
I really like your idea so I decided to download a new game so it will be my second town since my town Soledad is finished and I am really satisfied with it. But I wanna start a new challenge and I really like yours so If you don't mind I really want to join the group. I will start my town tomorrow morning or at midnight tonight and I hope we will have fun together ^^.


----------



## Mr. L

Well I already wiped my town a few days ago, and after 8 hours of resetting I couldn't find a map I really liked, so I might as well try this. My last town was around since the day the game was released so if I get an even better map a year wouldn't be bad.


----------



## cIementine

I reckon we should have our own tumblr tag so we can search it on tumblr and see who's participating and how they're going! ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## lexy_

pumpkins said:


> I reckon we should have our own tumblr tag so we can search it on tumblr and see who's participating and how they're going! ? ▽ ` )ﾉ



good idea and we can use tumblr to communicate with each other too to make some event maybe like going to island


----------



## cIementine

lexy_ said:


> good idea and we can use tumblr to communicate with each other too to make some event maybe like going to island



yeah! ;u; I'm not sure what we could have for a tag though ;A;


----------



## Trickilicky

lexy_ said:


> Hello everyone ^^
> I really like your idea so I decided to download a new game so it will be my second town since my town Soledad is finished and I am really satisfied with it. But I wanna start a new challenge and I really like yours so If you don't mind I really want to join the group. I will start my town tomorrow morning or at midnight tonight and I hope we will have fun together ^^.



Welcome to the challenge! The more the merrier I say, it's great you've decided to join ^_^ I'm excited to hear how you get on with your new town when you start it, good luck!



Mr. L said:


> Well I already wiped my town a few days ago, and after 8 hours of resetting I couldn't find a map I really liked, so I might as well try this. My last town was around since the day the game was released so if I get an even better map a year wouldn't be bad.



I hope you find a map you like when you begin the challenge! I've decided to take the one I like out of the first four Rover offers me, hopefully one of them will be decent  



pumpkins said:


> I reckon we should have our own tumblr tag so we can search it on tumblr and see who's participating and how they're going! ? ▽ ` )ﾉ



Ahh I wish I had a Tumblr, but it seems so complicated! I do hope we find a way for us all to keep in touch, even if it's just carrying this thread on, I really wanna keep up with everyone's new towns! ^^


----------



## lexy_

How about facebook then, we can create a group for ''A YEAR CHALLENGE''

what do you think ?


----------



## cIementine

lexy_ said:


> How about facebook then, we can create a group for ''A YEAR CHALLENGE''
> 
> what do you think ?



I think we should do both! That way people who don't have facebook can use tumblr and vice versa, and those who have both can use... both! （　?∀｀）☆


----------



## lexy_

pumpkins said:


> I think we should do both! That way people who don't have facebook can use tumblr and vice versa, and those who have both can use... both! （　?∀｀）☆



I agree (^o^)/


----------



## minnew

I'm really excited to start this tomorrow! Shall we post our town maps and characters here when we start?


----------



## lexy_

minnew said:


> I'm really excited to start this tomorrow! Shall we post our town maps and characters here when we start?



I like this idea 
I will post mine tomorow ^^


----------



## Camillion

Started my own thread because I'm going to be doing 2 pics a day and don't want to spam! Excited to follow y'all here too though :3


----------



## Paperboy012305

What if I don't wanna use Tumblr or Facebook? If I don't then I should forget about this and not participate?


----------



## lexy_

minnew said:


> I'm really excited to start this tomorrow! Shall we post our town maps and characters here when we start?



I can't wait too


----------



## Camillion

Paperboy012305 said:


> What if I don't wanna use Tumblr or Facebook? If I don't then I should forget about this and not participate?


I don't have either so I'm just gonna post here. I don't think two threads would be that spammy but idk 8'D


----------



## lexy_

Paperboy012305 said:


> What if I don't wanna use Tumblr or Facebook? If I don't then I should forget about this and not participate?



we can use TBT (this forum) of course so don't worry


----------



## Cuppycakez

I actually think I Might reset my cycle town tomorrow and tke part in this!  Well honestly I might be up till 3 AM so I might start at midnight.


----------



## Paperboy012305

lexy_ said:


> we can use TBT (this forum) of course so don't worry


Oh thank goodness what a relief. 

Anyway, while waiting I restarted my 4th town. But I know not to set up a new one until tomorrow. Right now thinking of a mayor and town name is gonna be tough!


----------



## Chessa

I will do this with my second town this year, 6 hours to go untill 1 january


----------



## alesha

Good idea but I haven't got enough money, nor my mum and I couldn't part with my 1year old town...Also I wouldn't be able to bare not TTing....I would if I were..... [whats the word?} Ummm.....a different great gamer. Good idea.


I need a new acnl for a givaway villager town.....soooo not goona happen though as I don't get pocket money no matter what!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chessa said:


> I will do this with my second town this year, 6 hours to go untill 1 january



For me....6 1/2 hours till midnight

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh...need as in don't need but would like


----------



## daiyuflower

This seems like a great idea for those of you who are doing it ^_^  I just started my game this December, so I won't be joining, but I haven't been plot resetting or time traveling, and don't plan to.  I'm just playing the game organically ^_^


----------



## Improv

Well, I have just deleted my town in preparation for this. Hopefully I can keep myself pressed into one town this year.


----------



## cIementine

I got one! Our tag can be #organicallycrossing (thank you Daiyuflower for the use of the word organically) (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I've lost interest in AC, so I am definitely doing this! It will break me out of my TT habits as well.


----------



## nekosync

I'm gonna do it! It's less than 3 hours until 1 Jan, but IDC. I think this will be good for me.


----------



## Toeto

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Improv

I've started my town a day early, as I'm going to be in the hospital on New Years day for the most part. I just got my town set up. Cheers!


----------



## DarkFox7

This sounds like fun! If only I had another copy, I would so do this... I'm way too attached to my current town to ever reset. :c


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Im going to start in around 2/3 hours, who says we organise to join and trade fruits? ^^


----------



## lexy_

Happy new year guys 
I live in France so it is midnight at home 

Like I said I posted a picture of a my new town : BAGHEERA (I know it is about Mowgli film, I am  huge fan of cat and Bagheera represents my childhood ^^)  Mayor is Maria (this is almost my first name ^^)

I was lucky since I got a good map after one try and BIG SURPRISE, one of my dreamies was here : KABUKI oh my god ….I felt so lucky and happy too. Well done me lol
There is just a little thing that disappointed me is my fruit : Cherry ….AGAIN lol
I love cherries but I was expecting a different fruit like apple or pear since I had cherries in my first town.  But well it is okay I don’t mind much.
I built my house near the fall  so it is kinda romantic 
I am really excited about this challenge since I lost interest when I finished Soledad. And now without TT, it is hard but I know I can do it. BTW I built a snowman and my number is 29.
Good luck everyone and I hope you guys will be lucky too.




- - - Post Merge - - -



Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Im going to start in around 2/3 hours, who says we organise to join and trade fruits? ^^



we can trade if you want I have a lot of cheries


----------



## daiyuflower

pumpkins said:


> I got one! Our tag can be #organicallycrossing (thank you Daiyuflower for the use of the word organically) (✿◠‿◠)



Haha I love it!  Happy to coin a term ^_^


----------



## Trickilicky

Happy New Year you guys! Good luck with your new towns! It's only 10:35pm here, and I'll be starting my new town in the morning. I'm so excited! I'll be ringing in the New Year in Cinnabar of course, then off to bed. If I start a new town at midnight I'll never sleep 

Once I've got my new town up and running, I'll be happy to trade fruits and help out whenever needed, just give me a shout. I'll keep in touch via this thread (or if OP makes a new one then I'll post there), and if I feel brave enough to make a Tumblr I'll post my addy. Can't wait to see your maps and hear about your new towns, have fun everyone! ^_^


----------



## Delibird

I'm late but I so want to do this! Good luck everyone ^.^


----------



## Chessa

10 minutes before it's 2015


----------



## Chessa

And my new town was born  With Camofrog, Beau, Lolly, Ruby and Hamlet as first villagers


----------



## Camillion

Chessa said:


> And my new town was born  With Camofrog, Beau, Lolly, Ruby and Hamlet as first villagers
> 
> View attachment 79093



That's the most beautiful town ever omg ;3; Hamlet was a starter in my first ever town, Camofrog was my first move in, and the others are adorable! Congrats c:


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

New Year's is in about 5 hours, I'll get started then. After we do, I say we come on and exchange friend codes to trade fruit. We can be one little happy community <3


----------



## Trickilicky

Chessa said:


> And my new town was born  With Camofrog, Beau, Lolly, Ruby and Hamlet as first villagers
> 
> View attachment 79093



Congrats on your new town, love the name! That is one hell of a set of starter villagers you got there too, well done! I'm also a Camofrog fan hehe.



Kippla said:


> New Year's is in about 5 hours, I'll get started then. After we do, I say we come on and exchange friend codes to trade fruit. We can be one little happy community <3



Love this idea, count me in! It's gone midnight now so I'm off to bed, Cinnabar has partied hearty tonight lol. Have a great New Years Eve everyone!


----------



## nekosync

I've just reset, and on the first reset I found a map & set of villagers that I love.  I'm glad I gave this a try!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

It's 8:17 PM here, just 4 more hours until I can make my town. When you make your town, come on here and post with your town fruit so we can trade.


----------



## Camillion

nekosync said:


> I've just reset, and on the first reset I found a map & set of villagers that I love.  I'm glad I gave this a try!



I love all those guys! Pretty town name as well <3
Now I'm getting so hyped I don't know how I'll wait 4 hours


----------



## nekosync

Camillion said:


> I love all those guys! Pretty town name as well <3
> Now I'm getting so hyped I don't know how I'll wait 4 hours



Thanks! GL on your town! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

For those who have reset, I've got peaches in my town. Let me know if you'd like to trade!


----------



## BlooBelle

I so regret starting my town on the 25th! I completely forgot about this but I got a lovely map so I can't reset. D:

I've been reading all the posts here though, and you all got such awesome starting villagers! <3


----------



## umbreon

this sounds like heaps of fun! ive never TTed much in the past or anything but it still sounds like a fun way to approach the game u_u

im resetting now for a nice map!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm curious. I really like Neko's name of 2015 and I think I might want to name my town that, but I could also name it Jouer (to play in French) or something else. Suggestions?


----------



## Dogoat

Turning to 10pm in. Few minutes, finishing up moving bells to my second town and then I'm on the hunt at midnight!


----------



## Paperboy012305

*HAPPY 2015 EVERYBODY!* Now's the time to restart your towns.


----------



## Camillion

RESTARTED 8D
Got the best starting three ever, no clue who the other two are yet because I'm so slow cx


----------



## Improv

I got home earlier than expected, so I'm going to reset the town I got earlier to actually start on January 1st.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hmm, kinda a late question but. Are we allowed to have paths or keep it natural?


----------



## BlooBelle

Hmm... should I reset my second town and start a new one to participate in the challenge? I love my map, but I'm tempted. ;3;


----------



## katie-crossing

I'm doing this!
TTing and cycling wrecked my town D:
So, a fresh start WOULD be nice...


----------



## Camillion

BlooBelle said:


> Hmm... should I reset my second town and start a new one to participate in the challenge? I love my map, but I'm tempted. ;3;



I really enjoy starting with a 'meh' map then trying to make it best it can be personally :3


----------



## BlooBelle

Camillion said:


> I really enjoy starting with a 'meh' map then trying to make it best it can be personally :3



My map in my main town isn't very good, but hey, for the challenge it might be fun! I think I'm gonna go through with it, the only thing I'll loose is my progress with sable and the stringfish in my museum but I can get those back quickly. C:


----------



## thatawkwardkid

pumpkins said:


> I think we should do both! That way people who don't have facebook can use tumblr and vice versa, and those who have both can use... both! （　?∀｀）☆



Or, why not just use TBT so that everyone who is participating can communicate?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Happy New Year's everybody! Going to reset in the morning, I am TIRED.


----------



## BlooBelle

Forgot to take a screenshot of planting my town tree through miiverse... gah! Anyways, my starter villagers were Gayle, Bella, Pancetti, Lobo and Elmer. Besides Lobo ofc they're all some of my favorite tier 5's. C:


----------



## snapdragon

I've decided I'm going to do this with my second copy of the game! I'm not sure how long I'll make it but I'm not going to TT, plot re-set or anything. AND I am going to choose a map from the first choices ^^ EEEK!

~~~

Don't think it's going to happen ;_;


----------



## Pudge

Good luck to everyone participating! I would do this as well, but I'm completely against resetting my town because it's the town I've had since release date, and I don't own a second copy of the game. But I do plan on playing more in 2015.


----------



## SaraNickle

This sounds like an awesome idea and if I had a second copy I would totally do it.  Too bad the year doesn't start Feb 1st. lol I could get a second copy then.  haha Good luck to everyone trying this though!


----------



## lazuli

ok i cant not tt or plot reset but ill restart later today. make my town better


----------



## nekosync

computertrash said:


> ok i cant not tt or plot reset but ill restart later today. make my town better



Good luck!


----------



## Trickilicky

Morning all! I'm making a cuppa and starting the challenge very soon! Will post a pic of my ceremony later on  Hope those who have already started are enjoying their new start new year towns ^_^


----------



## nekosync

Guys, who are your first move-ins? Poppy's moving in tomorrow for me, and in a pretty decent spot which I'm pleased about.


----------



## Libra

Trickilicky said:


> Morning all! I'm making a cuppa and starting the challenge very soon! Will post a pic of my ceremony later on  Hope those who have already started are enjoying their new start new year towns ^_^



I'll be looking forward to that! 

I'm still undecided on whether or not I want to do this challenge. I know myself, LOL, so I'm preeeeeeetty sure I'd be breaking the rules in no time.


----------



## lexy_

In my case it is Ren?e (pretty pink rhino)


----------



## nekosync

lexy_ said:


> In my case it is Ren?e (pretty pink rhino)



Nice! I've always wanted her.


----------



## Improv

Trickilicky said:


> Morning all! I'm making a cuppa and starting the challenge very soon! Will post a pic of my ceremony later on  Hope those who have already started are enjoying their new start new year towns ^_^



your post confused me greatly and then i looked and its 4am here and i still haven't slept DDD:

anyway, i'm starting the challenge soon as well! assuming i dont sleep tonight.


----------



## lexy_

nekosync said:


> Nice! I've always wanted her.



well if she move out I will tell you


----------



## Trickilicky

Libra said:


> I'll be looking forward to that!
> 
> I'm still undecided on whether or not I want to do this challenge. I know myself, LOL, so I'm preeeeeeetty sure I'd be breaking the rules in no time.



I will probably need someone to e-pinch me to stop me being tempted to plot-reset, haha. We could always just pinch each other to keep us on the straight and narrow haha 



Improv said:


> your post confused me greatly and then i looked and its 4am here and i still haven't slept DDD:
> 
> anyway, i'm starting the challenge soon as well! assuming i dont sleep tonight.



Haha for a second I got confused thinking how I could've confused you. I hardly got any sleep thanks to all the NY fireworks, so I'm kind of slow today  Good luck when you start the challenge! I'm off to begin mine any minute


----------



## nekosync

lexy_ said:


> well if she move out I will tell you



That's very sweet of you. ^^ Maybe we could have  a trade if one of my villagers are moving out.


----------



## lexy_

nekosync said:


> That's very sweet of you. ^^ Maybe we could have  a trade if one of my villagers are moving out.



yeah good idea


----------



## Trickilicky

Okayyy, here we go!

Out of the four maps I was offered, the first three were pretty messy, with two of them having FIVE ponds, haha. But the last one was pretty awesome. Native fruit is pears, which is fine by me as I've never had pears before:


​
I was thrilled to see who greeted me, two frogs and a rabbit! Puddles is one of my fave villagers, so I was stoked to see her there!

​
Introducing...Mayor Tricki of Taciturn! I feel very lucky I got five brilliant starting villagers (yes, I'm a Jambette fan), I hope I do them proud over the next year!

​
The only slight bummer about starting on Jan 1st is that Isabelle isn't able to do any of the starting stuff like change flags, town tunes, give help etc. So today I'll work on paying off my mortgage, catch whatever I'm able to for the museum, and work on a town flag. I'm out visiting family this afternoon so I'll need to wrap it up in a couple of hours anyway. If anyone wants to exchange fruits, I'll pick some pears and put them aside


----------



## nekosync

Trickilicky said:


> Okayyy, here we go!
> 
> Out of the four maps I was offered, the first three were pretty messy, with two of them having FIVE ponds, haha. But the last one was pretty awesome. Native fruit is pears, which is fine by me as I've never had pears before:
> 
> View attachment 79145​
> I was thrilled to see who greeted me, two frogs and a rabbit! Puddles is one of my fave villagers, so I was stoked to see her there!
> 
> View attachment 79143​
> Introducing...Mayor Tricki of Taciturn! I feel very lucky I got five brilliant starting villagers (yes, I'm a Jambette fan), I hope I do them proud over the next year!
> 
> View attachment 79144​
> The only slight bummer about starting on Jan 1st is that Isabelle isn't able to do any of the starting stuff like change flags, town tunes, give help etc. So today I'll work on paying off my mortgage, catch whatever I'm able to for the museum, and work on a town flag. I'm out visiting family this afternoon so I'll need to wrap it up in a couple of hours anyway. If anyone wants to exchange fruits, I'll pick some pears and put them aside



Oooh, I love your map and starting villagers.


----------



## cIementine

Aw man, 2015 is going off to a bad start ;A; I've lost my copy! I was looking for it for ages yesterday soon and it's no where to be seen （￣へ￣）


----------



## Capeet

I'm joining in too! I resetted my town in late summer 2014 and time travelled A LOT after that. I had seen many amazing and stunning towns and wanted to make mine like that too. And I wanted to do it as fast as possible. Like, I'd play several hours a day, TTing all the time. I was only striving for the outcome and completely ignored the journey that'd get me there. That just took the fun out of playing NL. I have no idea why I thought it would be fun that way. It's great that this challenge encourages to playing with the flow! 

Good luck to everyone who is restarting! It'll be fun! And it'll be fun to do it together with other people and see everyone's progress.
Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Libra

Trickilicky said:


> View attachment 79145​



Love your town map!  And congrats on getting great villagers! I've never had a frog villager in my town before, they look cute, though!


----------



## Chessa

Diva will be my first move in 
And I have oranges


----------



## Megan.

I just made my town, Macaron. c:




I have apples which I really wanted and star snow which I'm really pleased about!





I love my starter villagers. > w<


----------



## Paperboy012305

I still don't have my town yet. What i'm trying to look for is a short or a certain long river layout and Re-Tail next to the Train station.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I've started my town of Fresh with Drago, Sydney, Angus, Winnie and Jay, which I think is a good variety. I'll post a pic of the tree ceremony once I'm on a computer.


----------



## cIementine

My copy has gone completely missing ;v; I'm going to cry if I don't find it soon. That's what happens when you see it on the floor and just kick it somewhere! ;A;


----------



## Cuppycakez

I am going to start looking for a new town layout really soon!


----------



## lazuli

im map resetting but i know that i want:
- star snow/circle grass
- apples
- brown train station
- south waterfall

also ill be mayor flint of new era
LMAO GET IT
NEW ERA
AS IN NEW YEAR
THE FUTURE IS NOW
SHINJI

no but i lived near a new era in michigan and rothbury isnt as nice anD WOAH THIS MAP I LIKE IT
then watch as its pears, triangle grass, blue train station


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Ill post a picture of my town map soon, I was wondering if anyone had some peaches they would be willing to trade for oranges? I have 6, I sold the rest to retail :/


----------



## lazuli

oh
hexagon snow, peaches, green train station and the TOWN HALL I REALLY WANTED
this is ok i can live with this
lets see hexagon snow is square grass
ehhh
ill deal with it
pics coming soon

- - - Post Merge - - -

WAIT
YOU DONT TELL ISABELLE YOUR NAME BUT SHE ADDRESSES YOU BY NAME WHEN YOU EXIT THE STATION
which means she has your name n stuff (but not birthday)
so mayb you really were meant to be mayor in the first place not like that tortimer's grandson comic floating around


----------



## Cuppycakez

I think I decided on Mayor Cupcake from Hibiscus!


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

computertrash said:


> oh
> hexagon snow, peaches, green train station and the TOWN HALL I REALLY WANTED
> this is ok i can live with this
> lets see hexagon snow is square grass
> ehhh
> ill deal with it
> pics coming soon
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> WAIT
> YOU DONT TELL ISABELLE YOUR NAME BUT SHE ADDRESSES YOU BY NAME WHEN YOU EXIT THE STATION
> which means she has your name n stuff (but not birthday)
> so mayb you really were meant to be mayor in the first place not like that tortimer's grandson comic floating around


When you get round to it, would you mind trading some peaches for oranges? ^^


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I forgot to mention, my town fruit is cherries so if anybody's interested, feel free to add me and let me know here. ^_^


----------



## lazuli

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> When you get round to it, would you mind trading some peaches for oranges? ^^



i really would, but i tried trading yesterday and my sister's internet wouldnt let me for some reason. we can try tho.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I keep getting ugly villagers and I'm extra sleepy today so super picky.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Hey guys, do you know what would be cool? We could set up some kind of Tumblr or blog so we can all talk about our progress... :O


----------



## The4thDoctor

I wasn't planning on doing this challenge, but my old town was a mess from time travel and failed plot resetting, so I just gave in and reset the town. I hope my town will look cool by the end of this challenge.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cuppycakez said:


> I keep getting ugly villagers and I'm extra sleepy today so super picky.


What matter does it make? Were not supposed to plot reset even when we get cute starting villagers.

Anyway, got my town up! Not mayor yet but, soon-to-be Mayor Xavier of Termina.

*Pros:*
Bianca is one of my starting villagers
Star Snow (Circle Grass in 55 days)
Plaza and Town Hall are next to each other
Now i'm not that really crazy about the Town Hall color, but its retro style (You know, WW and CF one) Yay! 
Only one pond, its obviously the one next to Re-Tail, another pro about it is that its on the bottom-left and its a small circle, another pro is that no villager will plot their house at the top because that's annoying.

*Cons:*
Green Train Station Roof. Its too common to me, but I gotta live with it. I'd give it a 5/10
Oranges as my native fruit, boo! No perfect apples for me. 
No private beach area

I may post pictures but probably no map as I don't have Miiverse yet.


----------



## lazuli

mayor flint of new era, residents soon to come are daisy, ash, and boxthorn

fruit: peaches
grass/snow: square/hexagon
south waterfall, green train station, brown town hall

booyeah


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

computertrash said:


> i really would, but i tried trading yesterday and my sister's internet wouldnt let me for some reason. we can try tho.


I suppose we could give it a try, Ill just add you now ^^


----------



## Improv

Alright, I'm home from the hospital yet again and I'm starting the process of getting my town.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Just made my new town! I've got peaches as my native fruit, which is great because that was the fruit I was hoping for. 
All in all I'm super excited to see how this year will go.​


----------



## asuka

OOOOH i'm thinking about resetting my second town to join everyone! this looks like a really fun idea. ^^


----------



## BlooBelle

Here's Wisteria! I forgot to take a picture of planting the town tree, but here's a pic of the map. :c
I ended up placing my house in that little nook near the beach entrance to the left.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

This is Acrewood! I think Id prefer if the river joined all the way to the left rather than changing direction to downwards, but I can work with it. I plan to take down the bridge and place 3 new ones in different places 
What do you think? I plan on making dirt paths and surrounding my plaza with trees ^^


Spoiler: Map


----------



## Trickilicky

Heya guys! Back home now, just scrolling through the thread catching up on everyone's news, will be a long reply post so be warned! Haha.



nekosync said:


> Oooh, I love your map and starting villagers.



Thank you so much! I lucked out  Looking forward to seeing who my 6th move in will be tomorrow! Hope you enjoy Poppy when she arrives ^_^



Cosmic Kid said:


> I'm joining in too! I resetted my town in late summer 2014 and time travelled A LOT after that. I had seen many amazing and stunning towns and wanted to make mine like that too. And I wanted to do it as fast as possible. Like, I'd play several hours a day, TTing all the time. I was only striving for the outcome and completely ignored the journey that'd get me there. That just took the fun out of playing NL. I have no idea why I thought it would be fun that way. It's great that this challenge encourages to playing with the flow! Good luck to everyone who is restarting! It'll be fun! And it'll be fun to do it together with other people and see everyone's progress. Thanks for starting this thread.



Welcome! It sounds like this challenge is just what you need to help you enjoy the game all over again! I hope you find a fab new town, how are you getting on so far?



Libra said:


> Love your town map!  And congrats on getting great villagers! I've never had a frog villager in my town before, they look cute, though!



Thank you! Frog villagers are adorbs, even if they get all wet and slimey in the rain because they don't use umbrellas (it's true!! haha). Can we tempt you into joining the challenge yet? 



Chessa said:


> Diva will be my first move in
> And I have oranges



Woohoo! I hope I get Diva as my uchi too  I have pears, if you want to trade fruit, I can hook you up 



Megatastic said:


> I just made my town, Macaron. c: I have apples which I really wanted and star snow which I'm really pleased about! I love my starter villagers. > w<



Congrats on your new town, it looks fab! I swear, we all seem to be having pretty great luck with our starters today. I'm taking it as a good sign that we're going to have a great year in our new towns! ;-)



pumpkins said:


> My copy has gone completely missing ;v; I'm going to cry if I don't find it soon. That's what happens when you see it on the floor and just kick it somewhere! ;A;



Omg that sucks, I'm sorry to hear this! I hope you find it soon 



Cuppycakez said:


> I am going to start looking for a new town layout really soon!



How are you getting on, found anything you like yet? I love your town name idea, so pretty ^^



Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Ill post a picture of my town map soon, I was wondering if anyone had some peaches they would be willing to trade for oranges? I have 6, I sold the rest to retail :/



I don't have peaches unfort, but I do have pears if you get desperate, lol. If I get my hands on any peaches and you still need some, I'll hit you up 



Kippla said:


> I forgot to mention, my town fruit is cherries so if anybody's interested, feel free to add me and let me know here. ^_^



Congrats on your new town! Love the name, it really suits this challenge  I have pears, if you'd like to trade fruits, let me know! I've saved as many as I can to try and help out where I can.



The4thDoctor said:


> I wasn't planning on doing this challenge, but my old town was a mess from time travel and failed plot resetting, so I just gave in and reset the town. I hope my town will look cool by the end of this challenge.



Yey another new town! I hope you enjoy the challenge, and the fresh start! It should be a great ACNL year, I bet your town will look fab by the end of it 



Paperboy012305 said:


> Anyway, got my town up! Not mayor yet but, soon-to-be Mayor Xavier of Termina.



Did you decide to keep the new town, or did you carry on map resetting? 



computertrash said:


> mayor flint of new era, residents soon to come are daisy, ash, and boxthorn



OMG, totally love your map! Everything looks great, you're so lucky, and the town name is very fitting too ^_^



Improv said:


> Alright, I'm home from the hospital yet again and I'm starting the process of getting my town.



Hope you're okay! Good luck setting up your new town, looking forward to hearing about it soon 



AnnaThePolarBear said:


> All in all I'm super excited to see how this year will go.



Town looks great, and you got Penelope, Marcie and Tucker, awesome! Really hope you enjoy your new town 



asuka said:


> OOOOH i'm thinking about resetting my second town to join everyone! this looks like a really fun idea. ^^



Yey, join us!!! Do ittttttt!  



BlooBelle said:


> Here's Wisteria! I forgot to take a picture of planting the town tree, but here's a pic of the map. :c
> I ended up placing my house in that little nook near the beach entrance to the left.



Ahh I love your map, that cute little dip in the river looks great (and lol that a villager has parked their house right in the middle of it!). You got some nice starters too, Gayle, Bella and Lobo are fab!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> This is Acrewood! I think Id prefer if the river joined all the way to the left rather than changing direction to downwards, but I can work with it. I plan to take down the bridge and place 3 new ones in different places
> What do you think? I plan on making dirt paths and surrounding my plaza with trees ^^



I really like your town name, and your map! The river is really unique, I don't know if I've ever seen one like that before, it's great. I think I'm going to try some natural paths in my new town too, perhaps bush or cut-bamboo lined. I'm going to work on my town flag later, seeing as I can't do much else til tomorrow, lol.


----------



## SaraNickle

I know last night I said I wasn't going to reset...but I woke up today and changed my mind.  My new towns name is Cupcake and the Mayor is Sugar. lol  I thought it was cute!  TTing is my downfall but I am going to try super hard to not do it.  

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Beary

doing this
bless the creator this sounds like piles of fun


----------



## BlooBelle

Trickilicky said:


> Ahh I love your map, that cute little dip in the river looks great (and lol that a villager has parked their house right in the middle of it!). You got some nice starters too, Gayle, Bella and Lobo are fab!


Ah, thank you! Poor Lobo, if he hadn't put his house in that little dip I wouldn't be considering letting go of him but I want an alt there. ;3;
---
Good luck with your new towns, everyone! Everyone has such awesome maps and starters. :>


----------



## Beary

I just realized I'm REEEAALLLYYY late
;//; hope I can join in anyways <3

I'm killing my cycling town because
wynaut

I am Mayor Bear of Yosemite. I like bears, and I like Yosemite.
I got a map I don't love, but don't hate.


Spoiler: map pic











My starting villagers are Gruff, Poncho, Gwen, Pinky, and Deena. I'm not a big fan of Deena or Pinky, but I looove Poncho and Gwen.

I have square snow, red train station, oranges, and a yellow town hall.
I'm happy!


----------



## Mr. L

After a couple resets I managed to find a map I could really grow to like.




I also got two villagers I really like, Rosie and Puck. Not a big fan of Croque.


----------



## Trickilicky

Beary said:


> I just realized I'm REEEAALLLYYY late
> ;//; hope I can join in anyways <3
> 
> I'm killing my cycling town because
> wynaut
> 
> I am Mayor Bear of Yosemite. I like bears, and I like Yosemite.
> I got a map I don't love, but don't hate.
> 
> My starting villagers are Gruff, Poncho, Gwen, Pinky, and Deena. I'm not a big fan of Deena or Pinky, but I looove Poncho and Gwen.
> 
> I have square snow, red train station, oranges, and a yellow town hall.
> I'm happy!



Yey, welcome! Your new town sounds fab (and I love that your Mayor Bear and you got two bear starters). I think your map is fab, the river is really unique. Enjoy your first day/night in Yosemite  



Mr. L said:


> After a couple resets I managed to find a map I could really grow to like. I also got two villagers I really like, Rosie and Puck. Not a big fan of Croque.



Glad you found a map you like, your town hall is in a nice spot in that river loop ^_^ I hope this is a great year for Compton and it's villagers (even Croque and his impressive 'tache, lol).


----------



## Mr. L

Trickilicky said:


> Yey, welcome! Your new town sounds fab (and I love that your Mayor Bear and you got two bear starters). I think your map is fab, the river is really unique. Enjoy your first day/night in Yosemite
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you found a map you like, your town hall is in a nice spot in that river loop ^_^ I hope this is a great year for Compton and it's villagers (even Croque and his impressive 'tache, lol).



Thanks, Taciturn looks great, maybe I could come and visit sometime. I really like how the town square is right in the middle, and everything else sort of revolves around it.


----------



## Trickilicky

Mr. L said:


> Thanks, Taciturn looks great, maybe I could come and visit sometime.



Thank you ^_^ Maybe Compton and Taciturn can be twinned towns in the future, haha. Once Isabelle gets her butt back in Town Hall tomorrow and I can actually do some stuff, you'd be more than welcome to come over any time in the future


----------



## Paperboy012305

Trickilicky said:


> Did you decide to keep the new town, or did you carry on map resetting?


 I kept it. Here are the pictures: (The map isn't that clear but oh well)



Spoiler: Termina and everything about it



First up, the ceremony and map pic:



Next, what I have:

Town Name: Termina
Mayor Name: Xavier
Villagers: Rolf Bianca, Elise, Teddy, Cole
Grass/Snow Shape: Star Snow/Circle Grass
Train Station Color: Green
Re-Tail Location: To the left of the Train Station 
Plaza Location: At the Upper-Right of the Train Tracks
Town Hall Color and Location: Retro style and at the bottom of the Plaza. Nice! 

*BONUS PICS!:*


----------



## Mr. L

Trickilicky said:


> Thank you ^_^ Maybe Compton and Taciturn can be twinned towns in the future, haha. Once Isabelle gets her butt back in Town Hall tomorrow and I can actually do some stuff, you'd be more than welcome to come over any time in the future


Thanks, I think I'll take you up on that  Not much to do today other than pay off my debt so I can unlock Tortimer Island tomorrow.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey, since we can't plot reset, I can make 4 characters right off the bat!


----------



## Hyasynth

I just remembered this challenge was a thing and reset my town on a whim so I could join in.
I found the closest thing to perfection pretty quickly.



Spoiler





*Mayor Name:* Melissa
*Town Name:* Propolis
*[+]* Central Town Square, star snow, cherries, out of the way rocks, one pond, secret beach, nice little nooks up top for the Campsite
*[-]* Red Train Station, Town Hall and Re-Tail locations are poop

*Starters:* Leonardo, Gabi, Kabuki, Tipper, Stitches
The last three are alright by me.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Honestly I don't like my map as much as I did. Think I'm going to restart.


----------



## Beary

I don't like my new game as much as I thought I would. I'm thinking of just using my older town ( I think I made it sometime in December anyways ).


----------



## Dogoat

My new town is lovely, while it has apples like my main, I still don't mind it does!

I'll post my planting picture tomorrow but my starting villagers are Friga, Sly, Apollo, Merengue and Cube!

I am now Mayor Honey of Florence


----------



## minnew

I found a lovely new town! I'll post the details and some pics in a bit.

Congrats on your new towns everyone! Happy new year <3


----------



## snapdragon

Kenny said:


> My new town is lovely, while it has apples like my main, I still don't mind it does!
> 
> I'll post my planting picture tomorrow but my starting villagers are Friga, Sly, Apollo, Merengue and Cube!
> 
> I am now Mayor Honey of Florence



Mayor Honey, that is so very cute! Good luck with the new town!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I wonder what villager i'm gonna get tomorrow, so many possibilities.


----------



## BlooBelle

Hazel is moving into my town! I actually like her, I can't wait to see her. <3


----------



## snapdragon

I just started a town on my second copy :3

Mayor Sarah of B-612. My residents are Punchy, Rasher, Flip, Marcie and Gabi. I've never had any of these villagers in ACNL! My town fruit is cherries (YAY). I'm not sure I can keep up with 2 towns, but it will be fun to try.


----------



## Paperboy012305

BlooBelle said:


> Hazel is moving into my town! I actually like her, I can't wait to see her. <3


Ooh me too. Her unibrow doesn't bother me anyway. (Frozen Reference, I had to)


----------



## Capeet

Trickilicky said:


> Welcome! It sounds like this challenge is just what you need to help you enjoy the game all over again! I hope you find a fab new town, how are you getting on so far?


Thanks! You have a nice map, by the way. At first I too choosed one of the first four that Rover suggested, but gave it up after an hour of playing. Then I spent the rest of the day map resetting (was not worth it, though). Good on you for being able to stick with what you decided. It looks good! 

I'm not sure if this is ultimately what I want, but this is the map that I ended up with.

(Ah I see, of course I have problems with my pics again. I'm sorry it's so large and turned upside down...)

My new town is named Ea after my first NL town. I was just too tired to try and come up with something better.

The river is one of the six types that I was going for but isn't the best out of them. I think I would have liked it more if it made a curve to the right at the bridge (which would make it west facing). That would have been very nice. I like it how the buildings are scattered throughout the town. It's nice to have the Re-tail and Town Hall near the Train Station so they don't take up that much space.

The starting villagers of Ea are Clyde, Margie, Croque, Tiffany and Pate. I'm not too fond of them but it's okay! I have decided to give everyone a chance and get to know them. I want to get to know new villagers so I'm not going to start looking for my current favourite villagers in the near future. Maybe I'll find new favourites this way. I'm very interested in Lobo and Wolfgang, though, so I might buy one of them online if only I can afford that.

My native fruit is pear but I'm really tired of seeing pears. It would be lovely if any of you wanted to trade some of their fruit for pears. Just let me know please!

So, for me, everything is looking decent so far. I hope all of you are happy with your new towns. We have some nice maps in this thread and surely you people can make it work with them!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cosmic Kid said:


> Thanks! You have a nice map, by the way. At first I too choosed one of the first four that Rover suggested, but gave it up after an hour of playing. Then I spent the rest of the day map resetting (was not worth it, though). Good on you for being able to stick with what you decided. It looks good!
> 
> I'm not sure if this is ultimately what I want, but this is the map that I ended up with.
> View attachment 79238
> (Ah I see, of course I have problems with my pics again. I'm sorry it's so large and turned upside down...)
> 
> My new town is named Ea after my first NL town. I was just too tired to try and come up with something better.
> 
> The river is one of the six types that I was going for but isn't the best out of them. I think I would have liked it more if it made a curve to the right at the bridge (which would make it west facing). That would have been very nice. I like it how the buildings are scattered throughout the town. It's nice to have the Re-tail and Town Hall near the Train Station so they don't take up that much space.
> 
> The starting villagers of Ea are Clyde, Margie, Croque, Tiffany and Pate. I'm not too fond of them but it's okay! I have decided to give everyone a chance and get to know them. I want to get to know new villagers so I'm not going to start looking for my current favourite villagers in the near future. Maybe I'll find new favourites this way. I'm very interested in Lobo and Wolfgang, though, so I might buy one of them online if only I can afford that.
> 
> My native fruit is pear but I'm really tired of seeing pears. It would be *lovely if any of you wanted to trade some of their fruit for pears. Just let me know please!*
> 
> So, for me, everything is looking decent so far. I hope all of you are happy with your new towns. We have some nice maps in this thread and surely you people can make it work with them!


Oh that reminds me! I have oranges to trade for other fruits if you want. Any fruit will do, but Apples will make me so giddy and happy!


----------



## Capeet

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh that reminds me! I have oranges to trade for other fruits if you want. Any fruit will do, but Apples will make me so giddy and happy!


Ahh I wish I could trade you apples. :/ Unfortunately I have only pears at the moment, but if you accept them, it'd be nice to trade!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cosmic Kid said:


> Ahh I wish I could trade you apples. :/ Unfortunately I have only pears at the moment, but if you accept them, it'd be nice to trade!


That would be nice. Added you!


----------



## LeAckerman

I wish I could join in the fun of this challenge, but I'm really attached to my town at the moment. 

Best wishes to everyone starting this challenge! c:


----------



## RoseNitemare

Didn't see this topic until today, but I decided to give it a shot, since I had a second copy of the game just sitting around.

This is my town layout:


I love that Fauna is one of my starting villagers and was there to greet me at the train station. <3 She's in my other town too.


And may I introduce, Mayor Cocao of the town of Lindor~


Since I started so late, I was only able to sell some fruit and seashells at retail. I'll have to wait until tomorrow to start paying of my down payment. Until then~ ^-^

*Edit:*Forgot to mention the other stuff lol
Town fruit is apples, which I'm very happy about.
Hexagon snow
Looks like a green roof on my town hall and a red roof on my train station.
Didn't care much about the last three, but eh, I figured other people might want to know.


----------



## Trickilicky

Morning guys! Here's to a busy day two in our new towns  I'm so excited to see who might be moving in! I've got a few chores to do first though, so will update with Taciturn's Day 2 news later. I did spend a bit of time last night coming up with some flag designs, I'll post them later too. Now the New Years Day celebrations are over in NL, we can start thinking about flags and town tunes and stuff! Anyone got any ideas for theirs? 

Quick catch up to the recent posts:



Paperboy012305 said:


> I kept it. Here are the pictures: (The map isn't that clear but oh well):



Thank you for showing us your new town, and for the brill pics! I like your map a lot, everything sounds great, and imo you totally lucked out with your starters! Bianca, Rolf, Cole and Teddy are awesome. You also chose my favourite face type, so kudos haha. I hope you're happy with your town and you have a great year in Termina! Looking forward to see how it grows  Did you end up making three other alts? I think I'll make one or two so I can get plenty of pattern space.



Hyasynth said:


> I just remembered this challenge was a thing and reset my town on a whim so I could join in.
> I found the closest thing to perfection pretty quickly.



Welcome! Your map is so great, glad you didn't have to reset for very long! I have to say, I LOVE your town and mayor name and how they're linked, it's so clever (I'm a big mythology geek and enjoyed the links you posted!). Are you going to theme your town in any way? ^_^



Kenny said:


> My new town is lovely, while it has apples like my main, I still don't mind it does!
> 
> I'll post my planting picture tomorrow but my starting villagers are Friga, Sly, Apollo, Merengue and Cube!
> 
> I am now Mayor Honey of Florence



Yey another new town! It sounds lovely, very pretty town and mayor names! And boy did you get lucky with your starters (seriously I think TOYC has been blessed somehow, lol), all of them are truly fab, especially Cube and Sly - and I got Sly as a starter too!. Looking forward to seeing your planting pic when you post it, and here's to a great year in Florence ^_^



minnew said:


> I found a lovely new town! I'll post the details and some pics in a bit.
> 
> Congrats on your new towns everyone! Happy new year <3



Happy New Year and town to you! Looking forward to seeing the pics of your new town, glad to hear you've found a great one ^_^



BlooBelle said:


> Hazel is moving into my town! I actually like her, I can't wait to see her. <3



I love her too, she's so cute and sassy! I think it's impossible for any squirrel villager not to be adorable tbh. Have fun with Hazel! Can't wait to see who I get today 



snapdragon said:


> I just started a town on my second copy :3
> 
> Mayor Sarah of B-612. My residents are Punchy, Rasher, Flip, Marcie and Gabi. I've never had any of these villagers in ACNL! My town fruit is cherries (YAY). I'm not sure I can keep up with 2 towns, but it will be fun to try.



Congrats on your new town! I love the name, it's brilliant! Are you doing a space or science-themed town? Your new villagers sounds great, I also hope to get villagers I've never had before, no matter who they are, I just want to see some new faces! Last year I tried and failed to run two towns, as I adore my main town and didn't want to spend any less time over there, so my second town imploded basically, lol. My I figure with the 'rules' of TOYC, I can relax and play my second town at my own speed, and not be tempted to spend ten hours a day TTing and forcing it to be perfect right away. It's an experiment any way, hopefully we'll all manage it and enjoy being Double Mayors! ^_^



Cosmic Kid said:


> Thanks! You have a nice map, by the way. At first I too choosed one of the first four that Rover suggested, but gave it up after an hour of playing. Then I spent the rest of the day map resetting (was not worth it, though). Good on you for being able to stick with what you decided. It looks good!
> 
> My new town is named Ea after my first NL town. I was just too tired to try and come up with something better.
> 
> The river is one of the six types that I was going for but isn't the best out of them. I think I would have liked it more if it made a curve to the right at the bridge (which would make it west facing). That would have been very nice. I like it how the buildings are scattered throughout the town. It's nice to have the Re-tail and Town Hall near the Train Station so they don't take up that much space.
> 
> The starting villagers of Ea are Clyde, Margie, Croque, Tiffany and Pate. I'm not too fond of them but it's okay! I have decided to give everyone a chance and get to know them. I want to get to know new villagers so I'm not going to start looking for my current favourite villagers in the near future. Maybe I'll find new favourites this way. I'm very interested in Lobo and Wolfgang, though, so I might buy one of them online if only I can afford that.
> 
> My native fruit is pear but I'm really tired of seeing pears. It would be lovely if any of you wanted to trade some of their fruit for pears. Just let me know please!
> 
> So, for me, everything is looking decent so far. I hope all of you are happy with your new towns. We have some nice maps in this thread and surely you people can make it work with them!



Thank you very much, I was relieved I got a decent one in the first four, as that was sort of a goal of mine (plus I'm too lazy to keep resetting lol). The map you chose is great too, the river is very neat and leaves plenty of room for landscaping and PWPs, and you're right about Re-Tail and Town Hall being out of the way. Taciturn's Re-Tail is also right at the very top edge of the map, and I kind of like it there by the train station, that's sort of where I'd imagine a 'real' shop to be located! I hope you enjoy getting to know your villagers, and get some move-ins that you like. I can't wait to see who I get today, lol. I also have pears as my native fruit, but I should be picking up others kinds today, and I'd be happy to share if you still need fruits  



LeAckerman said:


> I wish I could join in the fun of this challenge, but I'm really attached to my town at the moment.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone starting this challenge! c:



Thank you very much! And I know how you feel, I wouldn't reset my main town for anything. Thanks for your support, hopefully all these new towns will have a great 2015 and we'll be celebrating their anniversary this time next year 



RoseNitemare said:


> Didn't see this topic until today, but I decided to give it a shot, since I had a second copy of the game just sitting around.
> 
> I love that Fauna is one of my starting villagers and was there to greet me at the train station. <3 She's in my other town too.
> 
> And may I introduce, Mayor Cocao of the town of Lindor~
> 
> Since I started so late, I was only able to sell some fruit and seashells at retail. I'll have to wait until tomorrow to start paying of my down payment. Until then~ ^-^
> 
> *Edit:*Forgot to mention the other stuff lol
> Town fruit is apples, which I'm very happy about.
> Hexagon snow
> Looks like a green roof on my town hall and a red roof on my train station.
> Didn't care much about the last three, but eh, I figured other people might want to know.



Congrats on your new town, and what a map! Your river is almost identical to Taciturn's (river twins, woo!), but your town hall and plaza placement are literal perfection, I would LOVE to have the plaza below town hall like yours are. That'll look amazing when it's developed and landscaped! Good luck with Lindor (love the choc references also)!


----------



## Libra

Trickilicky said:


> Can we tempt you into joining the challenge yet?



LOL, I'll just read how everyone's doing. 

I know myself and I'd break the rules in no time, especially the "no plot resetting" one. And I'd break the "no transferring anything" a little (like I'd want to at least transfer my tools and a few other items) as well. I could do the "no time traveling" one, though. I _think_.

I know I'll be resetting soon, just not sure yet what mayor and town name I want, oops.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Molly moved in (a dreamie) and put her house in a really awkward place. ):
Think Ill have to let her go and cycle through to gain her back :/


----------



## Trickilicky

Okay I got my 6th move-in...Phoebe! I've never had her before, so I'm pleased! I'm really looking forward to meeting her tomorrow. She's moving right next door to Doc, so her house is quite neat looking. I've only planned out a few things in my town so far, so villager house locations aren't too much of a worry (must resist urge to plot resettttt). 

I've followed all of Isabelle's town advice, and she's given me some peaches, lined paper, a fishing rod and a watering can. So I'm off to get my town approval rating up! Can't wait to be able to visit the Island and make some real money to pay for some bridges and the camp site when I unlock them. 



Libra said:


> LOL, I'll just read how everyone's doing.
> 
> I know myself and I'd break the rules in no time, especially the "no plot resetting" one. And I'd break the "no transferring anything" a little (like I'd want to at least transfer my tools and a few other items) as well. I could do the "no time traveling" one, though. I _think_.
> 
> I know I'll be resetting soon, just not sure yet what mayor and town name I want, oops.



Totally agree, no plot-resetting is going to be tough, but also a strange relief. I get so stressed out doing it in my main town (even though it IS worth it), so I don't want to play this second town the same way, I want it to be a different and simpler experience. Well I keep telling myself that  Excited to hear you're restarting soon, good luck with it and look forward to hearing all about your new town ^_^



Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Molly moved in (a dreamie) and put her house in a really awkward place. ):
> Think Ill have to let her go and cycle through to gain her back :/



Ahh sorry to hear that, is it definitely not work-able? I haven't planned too much of my town yet, I sort of hope I don't find someone is right in the way of a future project! If that happens, I'm going to do my best to work around it, or just let them go and hope I meet them again in the future.


----------



## Luxanna

My Skye moved out my main town, but I got her in my new town  so i'm happy!


----------



## Megan.

Croque is my first move in. Not a huge fan and his house is in the way of a bridge but no worries, I'll just let him move on when he asks. c:


----------



## musimbunga

Hi, everyone  New to the forums here and I thought I'd try this challenge. I wasn't able to play much yesterday though so I'm a bit slower than everyone else in terms of progress. Hope it goes well. I named my town Camomile, my mayor is named Hana.

Can't post pictures yet but so far I'm really liking my town! Not too crazy about the map but I don't hate it either. I got pears as my town fruit (bleh) but I suppose I can replace them with the peaches Isabelle gave me later. My starter villagers are Bud, Mallary, Mitzi, Chief (!!!) and Chester. Colton's gonna move in tomorrow so I'm looking forward to that.

Excited to see everyone else's progress c:


----------



## Trickilicky

Nidalee said:


> My Skye moved out my main town, but I got her in my new town  so i'm happy!



That's great! Did you get the same Skye, or another Skye? Either way, congrats on getting a fab villagers in your new town ^_^



Megatastic said:


> Croque is my first move in. Not a huge fan and his house is in the way of a bridge but no worries, I'll just let him move on when he asks. c:



Croque's moustache is a bit scary, haha. He's such an angry orange frog  I hope he enjoys his time in your town while he's there anyway! I know I'll be getting a few bridge-blockers myself in the future, what with no plot resetting and all ><



musimbunga said:


> Hi, everyone  New to the forums here and I thought I'd try this challenge. I wasn't able to play much yesterday though so I'm a bit slower than everyone else in terms of progress. Hope it goes well. I named my town Camomile, my mayor is named Hana.
> 
> Can't post pictures yet but so far I'm really liking my town! Not too crazy about the map but I don't hate it either. I got pears as my town fruit (bleh) but I suppose I can replace them with the peaches Isabelle gave me later. My starter villagers are Bud, Mallary, Mitzi, Chief (!!!) and Chester. Colton's gonna move in tomorrow so I'm looking forward to that.
> 
> Excited to see everyone else's progress c:



Welcome to the forums! And thank you for joining the One Year Challenge, I hope you have a great 2015 in Camomile (such a cute name too). I got pears too, but I didn't mind so much as I've never had them before, and I'll only plant a few of them. The perfect pears look pretty nice though which is lucky. You got some great villagers so far, congrats! Looking forward to seeing the pics of your new town when you post them, it sounds lovely ^_^


----------



## Hyasynth

Trickilicky said:


> Welcome! Your map is so great, glad you didn't have to reset for very long! I have to say, I LOVE your town and mayor name and how they're linked, it's so clever (I'm a big mythology geek and enjoyed the links you posted!). Are you going to theme your town in any way? ^_^


Haha, thanks! I'm not entirely sure how to theme my town yet, right now I'm leaning towards something spring-y and flowery. Even if it's winter now, I figure I'll have my stuff together by the time spring arrives and I'll be able to start redecorating. 

What I know for sure is that my mayor's house will have a yellow/white house exterior and a lot of black/yellow furniture with honeybees and beehives as decor. The Honeybee Chest is a must.

Update:
*Today's move-in was Fuchsia*, whose name requires the use of Google's spellchecker to get right. She's one of the Uchis I've never had before and I think she's super cool, so I'm looking forward to having her.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

I was really happy to see that Marshal is going to be my first move in, although I'm not too happy he decided to put his house right in frount of Re-tail.. Oh well.


----------



## The4thDoctor

Today was interesting, I played for a few hours and near the end of my play session I had only just found the 6th villager plot. To my surprise, it was Pietro. I don't know if I like him or hate him, but he's not in a bad spot so I'll keep him. I spent most of my time just fishing for the museum and selling extras for the 39k loan. Unfortunately, I sold all the seashells for money, and hadn't even started Isabelle's advice, so I can't finish that today. I forgot about my development permit, I'm not even sure what its percentage is. I guess I got really focused on paying off that loan.  I'm practically broke now that I paid Nook back, but since I paid him back the island will open up soon, so I'll just have to deal with being broke for a day or two.


----------



## minnew

Mayor Lilou welcomes you to Lunami










​


----------



## Camillion

Geez I see a lot of villagers that I share with others! Punchy, Butch, Bella... Kind of amusing, actually.
I'm about 20% away from my approval already! I think I've been playing too much x3


----------



## BlooBelle

Camillion said:


> Geez I see a lot of villagers that I share with others! Punchy, Butch, Bella... Kind of amusing, actually.
> I'm about 20% away from my approval already! I think I've been playing too much x3



Yeah, I've been seeing Pancetti and Bella a lot! It's such a weird coincidence that I share villagers with so many others. cx
Gotta start on my approval, I hope that the nooks decide to finally put a fishing rod out.


----------



## snapdragon

> Congrats on your new town! I love the name, it's brilliant! Are you doing a space or science-themed town? Your new villagers sounds great, I also hope to get villagers I've never had before, no matter who they are, I just want to see some new faces! Last year I tried and failed to run two towns, as I adore my main town and didn't want to spend any less time over there, so my second town imploded basically, lol. My I figure with the 'rules' of TOYC, I can relax and play my second town at my own speed, and not be tempted to spend ten hours a day TTing and forcing it to be perfect right away. It's an experiment any way, hopefully we'll all manage it and enjoy being Double Mayors! ^_^



Thank you! The only thing I've managed to think of so far is that I definitely need to have at least 1 sheep villager and then a red rose as a feature somewhere in the town ^^ 

That's true~I CAN go at my own pace and not worry so much!!! I am going to check to see who my 6th villager is RIGHT NOW xD Thanks for the kind words~


----------



## Megan.

Trickilicky said:


> Croque's moustache is a bit scary, haha. He's such an angry orange frog  I hope he enjoys his time in your town while he's there anyway! I know I'll be getting a few bridge-blockers myself in the future, what with no plot resetting and all ><



Ahaha, I know. xDD
Yeah it's annoying but they can move out so whatever~ I'm going to put PWPs down wherever I don't want villagers to move in.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Trickilicky said:


> Thank you for showing us your new town, and for the brill pics! I like your map a lot, everything sounds great, and imo you totally lucked out with your starters! Bianca, Rolf, Cole and Teddy are awesome. You also chose my favourite face type, so kudos haha. I hope you're happy with your town and you have a great year in Termina! Looking forward to see how it grows  Did you end up making three other alts? I think I'll make one or two so I can get plenty of pattern space.!


Thanks. I love my map, Cole looks like Bugs Bunny and Daffy Duck fused together, Bianca is so cute!. The face I chose is my 2nd favorite. Before it was confirmed that boys can have that face I daydreamed that how it would look like if boys had it, then when a new trailer was released it came a reality!  I am happy with my town and having a great year in Termina, me too! I only made 2 alts at the moment, Ben and Lexi. And Did ya know? Ben was the first choice I wanted to name my mayor before I went with Xavier? They're mostly mules but I also want to make them be more than a mule.

Anyway, here's round 2 of whats new in Termina!



Spoiler: What's new in Termina?




It looks like Deirdre will be staying with us for a while. I wonder how she'll turn out.​
New alts, Ben and Lexi!
My 2nd home loan has been paid off, Ben and Lexi's have been paid off once.
I have begun my development permit, my approval rating is now at 69 percent. Got a lot of work to do to reach 100%. Luckily i'm halfway there, hope to reach 100% in one day today!
Crazy Redd is has set his tent in Termina, I bought a fine painting because its the only genuine painting in there
I made the Town Tune the bicycle theme from Red and Blue, honestly its the only bike theme I like​
*BONUS PICS:*


I made the Rose Flag a Gold Rose, not bad

It doesn't look cute to me, because I can't see those beautiful pointy sides

I'm wearing a tricolor plaid, an already-made custom design for umbrellas

I had to do this for approval rating, why not make something for the one year challenge?


 First time seeing my mayor barefoot? He was during the ceremony too.


----------



## BlooBelle

Paperboy012305 said:


> Thanks. I love my map, Cole looks like Bugs Bunny and Daffy Duck fused together, Bianca is so cute!. The face I chose is my 2nd favorite. Before it was confirmed that boys can have that face I daydreamed that how it would look like if boys had it, then when a new trailer was released it came a reality!  I am happy with my town and having a great year in Termina, me too! I only made 2 alts at the moment, Ben and Lexi. And Did ya know? Ben was the first choice I wanted to name my mayor before I went with Xavier? They're mostly mules but I also want to make them be more than a mule.
> 
> Anyway, here's round 2 of whats new in Termina!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What's new in Termina?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79351
> It looks like Deirdre will be staying with us for a while. I wonder how she'll turn out.​
> New alts, Ben and Lexi!
> My 2nd home loan has been paid off, Ben and Lexi's have been paid off once.
> I have begun my development permit, my approval rating is now at 69 percent. Got a lot of work to do to reach 100%. Luckily i'm halfway there, hope to reach 100% in one day today!
> Crazy Redd is has set his tent in Termina, I bought a fine painting because its the only genuine painting in there
> I made the Town Tune the bicycle theme from Red and Blue, honestly its the only bike theme I like​
> *BONUS PICS:*
> 
> View attachment 79354
> I made the Rose Flag a Gold Rose, not bad
> View attachment 79356
> It doesn't look cute to me, because I can't see those beautiful pointy sides
> View attachment 79357
> I'm wearing a tricolor plaid, an already-made custom design for umbrellas
> View attachment 79358
> I had to do this for approval rating, why not make something for the one year challenge?
> 
> 
> First time seeing my mayor barefoot? He was during the ceremony too.



Nice! You've accomplished a ton so far, I just payed off my mayor's loan. 
Maybe I should start a TBT blog about my new town! omo


----------



## Hyasynth

BlooBelle said:


> I hope that the nooks decide to finally put a fishing rod out.


Did you finish the Isabelle tutorials already? You could always ask her to sell you a fishing rod (or a bug net) if you haven't done them yet.


----------



## BlooBelle

Hyasynth said:


> Did you finish the Isabelle tutorials already? You could always ask her to sell you a fishing rod (or a bug net) if you haven't done them yet.



Honestly I prefer to skip them. I think she stops asking you about them after you get your approval rating, and I find them dull. :L
This will be her first day in town hall though, so I might try it!


----------



## snapdragon

snapdragon said:


> Thank you! The only thing I've managed to think of so far is that I definitely need to have at least 1 sheep villager and then a red rose as a feature somewhere in the town ^^
> 
> That's true~I CAN go at my own pace and not worry so much!!! I am going to check to see who my 6th villager is RIGHT NOW xD Thanks for the kind words~



My 6th villager will be Charlise! I've never had her either ^^

​
- - - Post Merge - - -



BlooBelle said:


> Honestly I prefer to skip them. I think she stops asking you about them after you get your approval rating, and I find them dull. :L
> This will be her first day in town hall though, so I might try it!



I'm doing this right now, and I forgot how boring it is ;w; although I do wish that Isabelle really would travel to the beach with you to collect seashells :3


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I would do it but I have a main town that I love to death ;_;
and a 2nd town for TTing to giveaway items to people
but if I ever feel up to the challenge then Ill attempt it c:


----------



## Hyasynth

BlooBelle said:


> Honestly I prefer to skip them. I think she stops asking you about them after you get your approval rating, and I find them dull. :L
> This will be her first day in town hall though, so I might try it!


It's boring as hell, yeah. But it's also the quickest way to get all of the basic tools and a non-native fruit in one fell swoop, which I believe is well worth it for a beginner. I always do the tutorial despite the tediousness because I have terrible luck with the Nooks' selection.


----------



## Beary

Does anyone's town have apples? Goldie wants an apple, but I have none. ; u ;


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just did it, it wasn't too boring, just time consuming.


----------



## Improv

I missed the cut off line to make a town January 1st. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Now I got a watering can. I can use it to water flowers for approval rating.


----------



## Capeet

Are any of you folks going to make blogs to record this challenge and your progress during the year? Or are you just going to write in this thread? I'm curious!

Personally, I'm a bit interested in making a blog for my new town. I want to record my progress and updates, and I think a blog would be a nice way to do that. (In addition to writing here of course.) Then all the updates would be in the same place which would be handy. It would be nice to be able to easily look back at what has happened over time.

Only now I'm confused because I have no idea to where I should make the blog. I made a tumblr but I have no idea how that website works. It seems really complicated, haha. I'll have to think about this some more. 

So, what do you guys think? If you made or are going to make a blog, I'd like to check it out.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I started this too. Forgot how slow the first few days are LOL


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cosmic Kid said:


> Are any of you folks going to make blogs to record this challenge and your progress during the year? Or are you just going to write in this thread? I'm curious!
> 
> Personally, I'm a bit interested in making a blog for my new town. I want to record my progress and updates, and I think a blog would be a nice way to do that. (In addition to writing here of course.) Then all the updates would be in the same place which would be handy. It would be nice to be able to easily look back at what has happened over time.
> 
> Only now I'm confused because I have no idea to where I should make the blog. I made a tumblr but I have no idea how that website works. It seems really complicated, haha. I'll have to think about this some more.
> 
> So, what do you guys think? If you made or are going to make a blog, I'd like to check it out.


No, I haven't made a blog about Termina. I don't know if I will, just here for now. If this thread is dead then maybe I will.


----------



## fleuret

​
I know I'm a day late, but I didn't want to count myself out of this challenge. I think it'll be good to do this alongside other players!
My mayor's name is Hero (a Shakespeare reference!) of Lumina ("light" in Latin).
My first fortune cookie was the Hero's Clothes, the note said "the land is in great peril, and soon you will be the hero of Lumina". 

I love my starter villagers. ^_^ I was surprised that I got such great ones on the first load! 
I've already sent them letters, built Snowmam, and set up my hybrid garden. I even got to pay off my down payment with the money rock. 

My problem was that I was working too hard to make everything absolutely perfect, so now I'm giving myself time to relax and enjoy the game at a slower pace! Let the game do what it will. No tampering! And no rushing here!


----------



## Camillion

Beary said:


> Does anyone's town have apples? Goldie wants an apple, but I have none. ; u ;



I'll letcha swap three of your main for three apples if you still need them ^u^


----------



## Beary

Camillion said:


> I'll letcha swap three of your main for three apples if you still need them ^u^



That would be nice! I can come over in about 10 minutes, if that's okay?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Camillion said:


> I'll letcha swap three of your main for three apples if you still need them ^u^


Can I have apples too? I have oranges if any of you guys want it.


----------



## Camillion

I already have oranges but you can have freebies too c:
Just me me when yall are ready and what your FCs are. Mine is always the one in my profile x3


----------



## Capeet

Paperboy012305 said:


> No, I haven't made a blog about Termina. I don't know if I will, just here for now. If this thread is dead then maybe I will.


Okay, thanks for the response. I'm really curious what people will do.  I sure hope that this thread won't die.

Hey, about the fruit trade! I had to go to sleep so I couldn't answer you yet. Sorry about that! Would you still like to trade for some pears?

I have to say that I'm very envious that Deirdre will be your 6th move in, heh. She's one of my favourite villagers and the first uchi I got to know well. My own uchi move in will be Charlise. To be honest, I'm not too fond of her.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cosmic Kid said:


> Okay, thanks for the response. I'm really curious what people will do.  I sure hope that this thread won't die.
> 
> Hey, about the fruit trade! I had to go to sleep so I couldn't answer you yet. Sorry about that! Would you still like to trade for some pears?
> 
> I have to say that I'm very envious that Deirdre will be your 6th move in, heh. She's one of my favourite villagers and the first uchi I got to know well. My own uchi move in will be Charlise. To be honest, I'm not too fond of her.


I would say that Deirdre will be pretty fine when she moves in. Charlise isn't that bad either. And if your talking about me for pears, nah that's fine, Isabelle gave me some but I wouldn't mind more.


----------



## Capeet

Paperboy012305 said:


> I would say that Deirdre will be pretty fine when she moves in. Charlise isn't that bad either. And if your talking about me for pears, nah that's fine, Isabelle gave me some but I wouldn't mind more.


Yep, maybe Charlise won't be that bad. I've actually never had her in my town before so I'm only guessing. I should get to know her before I decide what to think, aha.
It's okay if you don't need more pears! Actually I really couldn't trade at the moment because our electricity went off right after I sent that message. So our wi-fi doesn't work and I can't share my iPad's connection. A tad bit embarrassing. : D


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cosmic Kid said:


> Yep, maybe Charlise won't be that bad. I've actually never had her in my town before so I'm only guessing. I should get to know her before I decide what to think, aha.
> It's okay if you don't need more pears! Actually I really couldn't trade at the moment because our electricity went off right after I sent that message. So our wi-fi doesn't work and I can't share my iPad's connection. A tad bit embarrassing. : D


Oh no, that's really bad!


----------



## BlooBelle

How do I get Isabelle to give me a fishing rod? She won't stop talking about the beach. ;3;


----------



## Beary

BlooBelle said:


> How do I get Isabelle to give me a fishing rod? She won't stop talking about the beach. ;3;



Get her a shell. Afterwards, she'll talk about bug catching and fishing. Pick fishing, then talk to her again. Say you don't have a fishing rod, and she'll give you one.


----------



## BlooBelle

Beary said:


> Get her a shell. Afterwards, she'll talk about bug catching and fishing. Pick fishing, then talk to her again. Say you don't have a fishing rod, and she'll give you one.



Thank you for the tip! I never took the tutorials so I'm still trying to figure them out. owo


----------



## Togekiss

Even though I'll be a day late, I'm going to try this challenge on my second town!


----------



## Punchyleaf

I have Cherries, can anyone spare a basket of their native fruit? :')


----------



## Beary

Loviechu said:


> I have Cherries, can anyone spare a basket of their native fruit? :')



I can! I have oranges. Would you like some?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ah yes please! 8) would you like to come to my town or me to yours? It Will be quick since I have to get started on dinner


----------



## Beary

Loviechu said:


> Ah yes please! 8) would you like to come to my town or me to yours? It Will be quick since I have to get started on dinner


 
You can come to mine. Someone is picking up Katt, though, so you may have to wait. >U<


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> I have Cherries, can anyone spare a basket of their native fruit? :')


Is it too late to ask if I can give you more oranges? Cause I do want Cherries. And if i'm not the only one doing this to get bells. Are you getting the Ice Series from Snowmam and sell them to Re-Tail?


----------



## Punchyleaf

I can take more oranges :> and just both of you add my code and let me know when to come over
4313-0415-6165 Meily of Flan 

How much do you get for the ice series?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> I can take more oranges :> and just both of you add my code and let me know when to come over
> 4313-0415-6165 Meily of Flan
> 
> How much do you get for the ice series?


You don't buy the series in-game, all you gotta do is give Snowmam snowflakes (How many varies depending how you make her) and she'll give you the Ice series

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway i'm free to open my gates, just as soon as I get my photo for my TPC taken.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Yes I know that, but you said is anyone selling them at retail so I'm wondering how much does reese give you for the set lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> Yes I know that, but you said is anyone selling them at retail so I'm wondering how much does reese give you for the set lol


Oh yeah, about 8,888 bells That's a pretty good selling price. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm also open.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I need one sec, putting my kid down for a nap ^^


----------



## BlooBelle

They sell for 8888 for each piece of the set. I never thought of doing that, I'll start now! C:
Gayle is so cute ahh. I might keep her long term.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Alright Paperboy I'm ready :} and thanks, I'll try that!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ok, and i'm glad i'm not the only one!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Will snowflakes still spawn even if it's not snowing?


----------



## BlooBelle

Loviechu said:


> Will snowflakes still spawn even if it's not snowing?



Snowflakes spawn either when it snows or when you have a snowmam in your town.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Oh ok, great! Time to make a snowmam. I'm terrible at her


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> Oh ok, great! Time to make a snowmam. I'm terrible at her


If you make her perfect, you have to give her 3 snowflakes. If you moderately perfectly build her you have to give her 5. I don't know how many snowflakes you have to give her if you build her terrible but still perfect, I think its 6 to 8. If you build her wrong you don't get any. If you build a different snowman your obviously not gonna get quick bells.


----------



## BlooBelle

Trying to decide what villagers I want in my town... agh, this is hard! There are so many cute peppies and normals to choose from, all I know right now is that Tia will move to my second town when she pings.
I'm at 87 percent with my approval right now, taking a break because grinding is dull. :{


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ugh the snowballs are so far apart. Is there a guide or so where I can make her perfect??


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> Ugh the snowballs are so far apart. Is there a guide or so where I can make her perfect??


Thonky is your best friend.


----------



## Punchyleaf

WOOOOAH nice! Thanks for that! It seems I made the body higher than my chin. I roll it around in dirt a bit to make it smaller, right?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> WOOOOAH nice! Thanks for that! It seems I made the body higher than my chin. I roll it around in dirt a bit to make it smaller, right?


Or stone.


----------



## Libra

Trickilicky said:


> Excited to hear you're restarting soon, good luck with it and look forward to hearing all about your new town ^_^



Well, a lovely user will be holding some of my items this Sunday, so I'll reset after that. I won't be doing this challenge (well, I'll plant my tree on January 1st and I'll try not to time travel _too much_, but I'll have to, anyway, to catch up the current date), but I definitely will keep reading the posts on this thread. ^_^


----------



## Paperboy012305

Coming over to villager's houses counts to approval rating does it?


----------



## Beary

Paperboy012305 said:


> Coming over to villager's houses counts to approval rating does it?



Any favor you do, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Beary said:


> Any favor you do, I'm pretty sure.


Ok thanks.


----------



## Punchyleaf

And I made a snowman TT____TT will have to try again tomorrow


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> And I made a snowman TT____TT will have to try again tomorrow


I feel your pain, I made one yesterday too. Had to reset and I made a snowmam.


----------



## BlooBelle

I'm debating whether or not I should plot reset... I know it's not in line with the challenge but I vastly prefer my new town's layout and once it becomes well developed it could easily become my main town. Help? D:


----------



## Hyasynth

I never realized that Snowmam could be used as an early-game bell machine. Well, I got her now.
Time to make $$MADMONEY$$



Loviechu said:


> And I made a snowman TT____TT will have to try again tomorrow


Try this guide. I'm terrible with proportions and sizing, and I was able to make a Snowmam on the first try.


----------



## Paperboy012305

*OMG!* My approval rating is freaking 99 percent! All I gotta do now is catch garbage from the ocean (Save the sea life!) and sell it to Re-Tail. I'll get 100 percent in no time. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And the first thing I caught was an empty can.

- - - Post Merge - - -







*YES! I did it! Kudos to ME!!!*


----------



## Trickilicky

Hey all. Hope you're all having fun grinding away to get that 100% approval rating  I'm at 95% and had to take a break! 



Spoiler: Taciturn update



Earlier I made a flag which I'll post a pic of tomorrow when I can take a snap in the daylight. I got really annoyed trying to make a town tune earlier, I think I must be tone deaf  
Redd is in town, so I snapped up a Worthy painting. As I was wondering around town trying to get villagers to give me jobs to do, I had a great idea what I want to do with some of my map: I'm going to turn the majority of it into a Summer Camp!! I'm thinking totem poles, the campsite, bonfire, torches, water pump/well, log benches, stuff like that. I'm also going to use two alts as part of the feature, I'll keep one in their starter tent and put camping furniture in it, and another alts house will be like a log cabin style and I'll make it like a summer camp chalet with bunk beds etc. I'm also going to turn a fourth alts house into a spa and put it at the top part of town somewhere, and put a fountain and zen garden and stuff nearby. I'm excited to try these ideas out, but I think it'll be a lot of work so I'm relieved I can't TT to rush through it all. Looking forward to meeting Phoebe tomorrow, and seeing who my 7th move-in will be! I'm waiting on a cranky and a smug. Okayyy that's enough for today *pant*



Another long catch up post, sorry!



minnew said:


> Mayor Lilou welcomes you to Lunami



Thank you for posting the lovely pics, your new town looks great, I like the map, stair-shape rivers are my fave. You've got some cute starters too, congrats ^_^ Here's to a great year in Lunami!



Megatastic said:


> Ahaha, I know. xDD
> Yeah it's annoying but they can move out so whatever~ I'm going to put PWPs down wherever I don't want villagers to move in.



Good plan, I'm going to do that too (if I ever get to 100% approval, lol).



Paperboy012305 said:


> Thanks. I love my map, Cole looks like Bugs Bunny and Daffy Duck fused together, Bianca is so cute!. The face I chose is my 2nd favorite. Before it was confirmed that boys can have that face I daydreamed that how it would look like if boys had it, then when a new trailer was released it came a reality!  I am happy with my town and having a great year in Termina, me too! I only made 2 alts at the moment, Ben and Lexi. And Did ya know? Ben was the first choice I wanted to name my mayor before I went with Xavier? They're mostly mules but I also want to make them be more than a mule -snip-



Termina is looking great, thanks for sharing the photos  You've been working really hard! Hope you get that 100% soon (I'm at 95%..I can almost taste it! haha). I love that bulletin board notice, what a great idea!! I'll do one on my board too, and try to remember to keep it up there for a whole year  I hope you get along with Deirdre when she moves in tomorrow, her house seems to be in a decent place. I also have Redd in my town today, we're lucky that we won't have to wait too long to donate all four different items of art to the museum and get a step closer to unlocking the 2nd floor and cafe. Oh and those red glasses totally worked on your Mayor 



snapdragon said:


> My 6th villager will be Charlise! I've never had her either ^^



I don't think I've ever actually met Charlise in-game before, not even in a dream! I honestly think it's worth meeting every villager, even if they aren't as popular as others. It's not like they have to stay forever, so why not meet a new face? That's one of the things I think I'll really enjoy about this challenge. I hope she settles in nicely tomorrow  I'm already wondering who my next move-in will be, lol. 



Hyasynth said:


> Haha, thanks! I'm not entirely sure how to theme my town yet, right now I'm leaning towards something spring-y and flowery. Even if it's winter now, I figure I'll have my stuff together by the time spring arrives and I'll be able to start redecorating.
> 
> What I know for sure is that my mayor's house will have a yellow/white house exterior and a lot of black/yellow furniture with honeybees and beehives as decor. The Honeybee Chest is a must.
> 
> Update:
> *Today's move-in was Fuchsia*, whose name requires the use of Google's spellchecker to get right. She's one of the Uchis I've never had before and I think she's super cool, so I'm looking forward to having her.



Love the idea of the bee/insect theme for your Mayor's house! That's a definite must  It's hard to properly imagine how our towns will look while they're all covered in snow, but like you say, by the time Spring arrives we'll be almost two months into our towns and more prepared. Have fun with Fuchsia tomorrow, she looks awesome!



The4thDoctor said:


> Today was interesting, I played for a few hours and near the end of my play session I had only just found the 6th villager plot. To my surprise, it was Pietro. I don't know if I like him or hate him, but he's not in a bad spot so I'll keep him. I spent most of my time just fishing for the museum and selling extras for the 39k loan. Unfortunately, I sold all the seashells for money, and hadn't even started Isabelle's advice, so I can't finish that today. I forgot about my development permit, I'm not even sure what its percentage is. I guess I got really focused on paying off that loan.  I'm practically broke now that I paid Nook back, but since I paid him back the island will open up soon, so I'll just have to deal with being broke for a day or two.



Lol I did the same thing, I gave Nook all my money so I could unlock the island quicker! Luckily I remembered to shake trees and look for the bell rock (things which I haven't done in my main town for over a year), and that helped my finances a lot! Hope you get your 100% rating soon, we're all grinding away trying to get it too. Good luck with Pietro tomorrow, I think he's really cute in a creepy way haha, I sort of hope he'll be my smug move-in too 



Improv said:


> I missed the cut off line to make a town January 1st. Good luck everyone!



Noooo! Don't feel like you can't join in if you weren't able to start your town yesterday (it was hardly your fault either..)! If you started a new one today or whenever, you're still doing a one year challenge, even if it's not the official date in the thread. We're all in the same boat following the same rules, and it's fun to be sharing the experience with others. If you do decide to make a new town, please share with us, we'd love to hear about it  



Cosmic Kid said:


> Are any of you folks going to make blogs to record this challenge and your progress during the year? Or are you just going to write in this thread? I'm curious!
> 
> Personally, I'm a bit interested in making a blog for my new town. I want to record my progress and updates, and I think a blog would be a nice way to do that. (In addition to writing here of course.) Then all the updates would be in the same place which would be handy. It would be nice to be able to easily look back at what has happened over time.
> 
> Only now I'm confused because I have no idea to where I should make the blog. I made a tumblr but I have no idea how that website works. It seems really complicated, haha. I'll have to think about this some more.
> 
> So, what do you guys think? If you made or are going to make a blog, I'd like to check it out.



I like the idea of a blog, but Tumblr looks so complicated and I think I'd be really rubbish at it, lol. I did register a username so I might have a play around with it the next weekend I'm home alone and have time to properly have a go. There is a blog feature here on TBT, you could always use that and let us know when you've posted new updates 



Loviechu said:


> I started this too. Forgot how slow the first few days are LOL



Lol, that 100% approval grind, ugh! I feel like such a newbie, I'd forgotten so much about starting out 



fleuret said:


> I know I'm a day late, but I didn't want to count myself out of this challenge. I think it'll be good to do this alongside other players!
> My mayor's name is Hero (a Shakespeare reference!) of Lumina ("light" in Latin).
> My first fortune cookie was the Hero's Clothes, the note said "the land is in great peril, and soon you will be the hero of Lumina".
> 
> I love my starter villagers. ^_^ I was surprised that I got such great ones on the first load!
> I've already sent them letters, built Snowmam, and set up my hybrid garden. I even got to pay off my down payment with the money rock.
> 
> My problem was that I was working too hard to make everything absolutely perfect, so now I'm giving myself time to relax and enjoy the game at a slower pace! Let the game do what it will. No tampering! And no rushing here!



Welcome to the challenge! It sounds like Lumina was meant to be, that fortune cookie was spookily coincidental, lol. It sounds like you're having a great first day, good luck reaching 100% approval! I hadn't thought about the money rock and tree-shaking for such a long time..and now I can't get enough of smacking rocks and shaking trees, praying money will come out! Every bell counts haha. Hope you enjoy your year in Lumina 



Togekiss said:


> Even though I'll be a day late, I'm going to try this challenge on my second town!



Good luck, let us know if you find a town you like! 



BlooBelle said:


> Trying to decide what villagers I want in my town... agh, this is hard! There are so many cute peppies and normals to choose from, all I know right now is that Tia will move to my second town when she pings.
> I'm at 87 percent with my approval right now, taking a break because grinding is dull. :{



95% here! I'm walking around like "COME ON, SOMEONE GIVE ME SOMETHING TO DO!" my villagers must be sick of the sight of me by now, lol. Hope you get 100% soon!



Libra said:


> Well, a lovely user will be holding some of my items this Sunday, so I'll reset after that. I won't be doing this challenge (well, I'll plant my tree on January 1st and I'll try not to time travel _too much_, but I'll have to, anyway, to catch up the current date), but I definitely will keep reading the posts on this thread. ^_^



That's great, hope you find a new town you really like, no matter how you decide to play it  (no-plot resetting is definitely going to be my down fall, haha). I'll look forward to hearing about it, and if you need any help with anything, just give me a shout ^_^


----------



## Punchyleaf

BlooBelle said:


> I'm debating whether or not I should plot reset... I know it's not in line with the challenge but I vastly prefer my new town's layout and once it becomes well developed it could easily become my main town. Help? D:



I would plot reset if you like it enough to be your main. My friend let me adopt my #1 villager and he moved in today right nearby me. Not too close but not too far.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

> Ahh sorry to hear that, is it definitely not work-able? I haven't planned too much of my town yet, I sort of hope I don't find someone is right in the way of a future project! If that happens, I'm going to do my best to work around it, or just let them go and hope I meet them again in the future.


Nope, shes right in the middle of my (planned from the beginning and set in stone) forest like area and behind my house near the plaza, its never going to work, awwwh, Molly ):


----------



## Trickilicky

BlooBelle said:


> I'm debating whether or not I should plot reset... I know it's not in line with the challenge but I vastly prefer my new town's layout and once it becomes well developed it could easily become my main town. Help? D:



I agree with Loviechu. It's your town at the end of the day, and if plot-resetting is more likely to mean you keep your town, it can only be a good thing. I'm so tempted too, but will try to resist as long as poss, lol.



Hyasynth said:


> I never realized that Snowmam could be used as an early-game bell machine. Well, I got her now.
> Time to make $$MADMONEY$$



I'm gonna catch me a dung beetle for the museum tonight, and then rinse the Snowmam til February! Great idea you guys $$$



Paperboy012305 said:


> *YES! I did it! Kudos to ME!!!*



Congrats! What are you going to build first tomorrow? I gotta get my butt back in game and get that last 5% actually, I get distracted by TBT 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Nope, shes right in the middle of my (planned from the beginning and set in stone) forest like area and behind my house near the plaza, its never going to work, awwwh, Molly ):



Aww I'm sorry to hear that, it's so annoying when wanted villagers plot badly, and ones you aren't bothered about plot well! You'll get her back eventually, and in the meantime you'll meet 16 new villagers so, hopefully it won't be so bad


----------



## Dewy

I'm trying this out too o;
I hope it'll be a fun way to keep me interested in the game! Yesterday's starter villagers were Whitney, Nan, Limberg, Joey, and Peck. And Katt is moving in today. So far so good ~ c:

Only at like 50% approval though .-.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Yeah, think Im going to leave getting my dreamies until Ive put down some PWPs to increase the chanses of them getting a good plot


----------



## Paperboy012305

Trickilicky said:


> I'm gonna catch me a dung beetle for the museum tonight, and then rinse the Snowmam til February! Great idea you guys $$$
> 
> Congrats! What are you going to build first tomorrow? I gotta get my butt back in game and get that last 5% actually, I get distracted by TBT


Mostly it was my idea to get bells this way in this thread first. I don't know what i'll build. Maybe the campsite, so I can get another villager from it but that's too early for me. Hmm...


----------



## Improv

Trickilicky said:


> Noooo! Don't feel like you can't join in if you weren't able to start your town yesterday (it was hardly your fault either..)! If you started a new one today or whenever, you're still doing a one year challenge, even if it's not the official date in the thread. We're all in the same boat following the same rules, and it's fun to be sharing the experience with others. If you do decide to make a new town, please share with us, we'd love to hear about it



That's true! I've just made a town that I really like. 


Spoiler: -



View attachment 79389
View attachment 79390​? Blue train station
? Yellow town hall
? Apples
? Hexagon snow / square grass


----------



## Paperboy012305

Improv said:


> That's true! I've just made a town that I really like.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: -
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79389
> View attachment 79390​? Blue train station
> ? Yellow town hall
> ? Apples
> ? Hexagon snow / square grass


I gotta say that is one awesome town you got there, nice layout, and I have Teddy just like you do! Ooh, you got apples! I'm so jelly, but we can trade right? How about those apples for my oranges?


----------



## Improv

Paperboy012305 said:


> I gotta say that is one awesome town you got there, nice layout, and I have Teddy just like you do! Ooh, you got apples! I'm so jelly, but we can trade right? How about those apples for my oranges?



Yeah! Teddy shares my birthday, so I'm pretty stoked to have him in town. We can trade!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Added and i'm open. I might be inactive while your there.


----------



## Improv

Paperboy012305 said:


> Added and i'm open. I might be inactive while your there.



Are we doing a full basket for a full basket or 3 for 3?
e: actually Isabelle will give me oranges, you can have that basket!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Improv said:


> Are we doing a full basket for a full basket or 3 for 3?
> e: actually Isabelle will give me oranges, you can have that basket!


Oh ok, thanks anyway.


----------



## BlooBelle

I have oranges, and I need to trade for any other fruit (besides pears). :B


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ooh I wanna share my map too!


----------



## Beary

_how did all you people get amazing maps
_


----------



## Punchyleaf

I actually just wanted a decent "patio" space area for my house lmao. I didn't really care what the map / villagers was like as long as there was space


----------



## Dork

aw damn i wish I had a second copy so i could participate in this ;-;

Good luck to everyone who does!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Beary said:


> _how did all you people get amazing maps
> _


Well, we just keep resetting to find the perfect map. Says so in the rules:

_"You can *reset for a town map as much as you like*, but it's important that you plant the town tree on this day."_


----------



## Hyasynth

I've got native cherries and got apples from Isabelle. I need oranges, peaches and pears. Anyone up for a trade? I don't think I have enough cherries to trade a full basket, but I can do 3 for 3.



Beary said:


> _how did all you people get amazing maps
> _


Luck/tedious map resetting/*selling our souls to Satan*
or was I the only one?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> I've got native cherries and got apples from Isabelle. I need oranges, peaches and pears. Anyone up for a trade? I don't think I have enough cherries to trade a full basket, but I can do 3 for 3.
> 
> 
> Luck/tedious map resetting/*selling our souls to Satan*
> or was I the only one?


I don't need what you have, but I can give you oranges.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just as soon i'm finished with making a new character.


----------



## Hyasynth

Paperboy012305 said:


> I don't need what you have, but I can give you oranges.


For free? That'd be great. Your town or mine?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> For free? That'd be great. Your town or mine?


I can go to yours.


----------



## Hyasynth

Paperboy012305 said:


> I can go to yours.


Can you come now? I added the FC on your sidebar, let me know if I need to add a different one.
I'll open my gate once you pop up in my friends list.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> Can you come now? I added the FC on your sidebar, let me know if I need to add a different one.
> I'll open my gate once you pop up in my friends list.


Oh, sorry I didn't add your FC yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sure can come over.


----------



## Hyasynth

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh, sorry I didn't add your FC yet.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I sure can come over.


Thanks again for the oranges


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> Thanks again for the oranges


Glad I could help.


----------



## Improv

Does anyone have peaches to trade? I have 3 apples left & I need some peaches.


----------



## Dewy

I forgot how hard it is to reach 100% approval in one day .-.
This is taking _so long_...


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show

I started my main town on January 1st also. I started with many villagers I loved!!


----------



## Camillion

Dewy said:


> I forgot how hard it is to reach 100% approval in one day .-.
> This is taking _so long_...


All I did was pay my first loan, water all the flowers in town, and talk to each villager until they got so sick of me they made excuses. It's faster than you think x3


----------



## BlooBelle

I'm stuck at 92 percent... all of my flowers are watered, I changed everything I could and I wrote a message on the billboard but none of my villagers are asking me for favors. :c


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show

BlooBelle said:


> I'm stuck at 92 percent... all of my flowers are watered, I changed everything I could and I wrote a message on the billboard but none of my villagers are asking me for favors. :c



Just keep talking to your villagers, fishing, and selling items


----------



## BlooBelle

the-animal-crossing-show said:


> Just keep talking to your villagers, fishing, and selling items



I've been doing that but my rating's only moved up 5 points. Does donating to the museum give you points every time you do it? I'm getting conflicting sources, some say it's first time only and others say it's one point every time.


----------



## Dewy

I'm stuck at 66%... Which seems really low?
I've payed off all possible home loans, written on the bulletin board, donated to the museum, watered all flowers, talked _tons_ to all my villagers, did them favors, sent them letters, changed the flag, changed the town tune, and sold a bunch of things to Re-Tail (including boots).

What am I doing wrong? ;-;


----------



## Dogoat

I've been playing on and off a bit today, was kinda busy.

Lionel is moving in, and he's right next to my house  Not to big a fan of him anyways so the quicker he moves out the better. I spent most of my time fishing and getting my approval rating.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I'm stuck at 65% lol


----------



## Hyasynth

Hunting for Snowflakes so I can sell the complete Ice Set all at once. I only need the Ice Vanity and then I can sell.
also i caught a stringfish

Current approval rating: 67%

Does the not-living-in-a-tent bonus kick in after the down payment or after construction? Because if the game already accounted for my not being a hobo 67% is pretty paltry.


----------



## X2k5a7y

I got a puppy, and I haven't really been able to play much, because by the time I finish with her and put her to bed, all of the shops and stuff are closed, and I'm just too tired to care.

So, I'll wish everybody luck and have fun! ^-^
Maybe next year, I'll be able to actually participate.


----------



## Paperboy012305

My approval rating is 100%. I knew I would be able to in one day. Am I the only one that has 100% approval rating on the 2nd day?


----------



## Camillion

Paperboy012305 said:


> My approval rating is 100%. I knew I would be able to in one day. Am I the only one that has 100% approval rating on the 2nd day?



I managed after just a half hour, it was a huge surprise! I am even happy with my randomized town tune ;w;


----------



## Paperboy012305

Camillion said:


> I managed after just a half hour, it was a huge surprise! I am even happy with my randomized town tune ;w;


Wow, that's pretty nice. Glad i'm not the only one.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I managed to go up 4% more but it's not budging.
Sigh


----------



## Hyasynth

I just sold off the complete Ice Set to Re-Tail and *holy crap*.



Spoiler






This is my second day in town.
This is a preposterous amount of money.
Snowmam too OP


----------



## Dewy

Hyasynth said:


> I just sold off the complete Ice Set to Re-Tail and *holy crap*.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79432
> 
> This is my second day in town.
> This is a preposterous amount of money.
> Snowmam too OP



I wish it would snow in my town :c
Pls weather gods, pls


----------



## BlooBelle

BlooBelle said:


> I've been doing that but my rating's only moved up 5 points. Does donating to the museum give you points every time you do it? I'm getting conflicting sources, some say it's first time only and others say it's one point every time.



Anyone?

Oh, btw you get snowflakes when you build a snowmam even if it's not snowing. ^^


----------



## Dewy

BlooBelle said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Oh, btw you get snowflakes when you build a snowmam even if it's not snowing. ^^



Oh really? :O
Doing this _right now_


----------



## Punchyleaf

I'm Dying. I'm trying to up my rating so I'm just talking to the villagers and Fauna and Beau literally will not go away from each other.
OTP established


----------



## BlooBelle

Loviechu said:


> I'm Dying. I'm trying to up my rating so I'm just talking to the villagers and Fauna and Beau literally will not go away from each other.
> OTP established



You got Beau _and_ Fauna? hhhngg you're so lucky.
My new OTP is Gayle and Lobo, they're always near each other, and talking to/about one another. cx


----------



## Punchyleaf

Beau, Fauna and Ankha are the most popular I started with ^^ I can't find agent S and sly though


----------



## Camillion

Mine are Goose + Bella and Butch + Friga, they can't get away from eachother! I even see them in eachother's houses and giving gifts ;w;
poor poor Punchy, at least I love you~


----------



## Hyasynth

Loviechu said:


> I'm Dying. I'm trying to up my rating so I'm just talking to the villagers and Fauna and Beau literally will not go away from each other.
> OTP established


Meanwhile in Propolis, Gabi and Kabuki have had like 4 conversations today alone and have been near each other all day long. One convo happened out of my sight and Kabuki's new catchphrase is now "honeybun".

pls end me


----------



## Dewy

That's so cute ooh my goodness ;~;

Meanwhile my villagers avoid each other like the plague. Except for Whitney and Nan, who appear to be close friends. Limberg tells me they're _too_ close.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The snowmam has been built and THE FIRST SNOWFLAKE HAS BEEN CAUGHT


----------



## Camillion

Dewy said:


> That's so cute ooh my goodness ;~;
> 
> Meanwhile my villagers avoid each other like the plague. Except for Whitney and Nan, who appear to be close friends. Limberg tells me they're _too_ close.



Nan and Whitney would make an adorbs ship o3o my Whitney is boring, she fell for the other wolf in my town, Fang. Fang isn't interested in her and actually sends presents to Pudge creepily often. Pudge likes Tammy, and Tammy likes Stitches.. Stitches doesn't like anyone too much though. So much headcanon


----------



## Punchyleaf

- - - Post Merge - - -

She's probably hinting at beau to marry her tbh.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> I just sold off the complete Ice Set to Re-Tail and *holy crap*.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79432
> 
> This is my second day in town.
> This is a preposterous amount of money.
> Snowmam too OP


I knew the Snowmam would do the trick!


----------



## BlooBelle

The snowmam trick should be a well-known thing omg. 

I really want to draw art of Lobo and Gayle now. They're so cute together ah. <3


----------



## Paperboy012305

BlooBelle said:


> The snowmam trick should be a well-known thing omg.
> 
> I really want to draw art of Lobo and Gayle now. They're so cute together ah. <3


I'd love to see it, Gayle is starting to get to me now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know right?


----------



## Punchyleaf

No budge at all. Yeesh. Well, I'm done for the night then ehehe


----------



## Dewy

Got my first nickname: missy.
Thanks Limberg ^^


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dewy said:


> Got my first nickname: missy.
> Thanks Limberg ^^


I'm not gonna have nicknames from villagers. I'd prefer having villagers call me by their name.


----------



## RoseNitemare

Made a post here. Gonna update that blog daily with whatever happens. I'll be sure to post here too so everyone can still take a look if they want.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Gee I can't wait to see what's gonna happen tomorrow! I hope Deirdre will be great!


----------



## RoseNitemare

Trickilicky said:


> Hey all. Hope you're all having fun grinding away to get that 100% approval rating  I'm at 95% and had to take a break!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Taciturn update
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I made a flag which I'll post a pic of tomorrow when I can take a snap in the daylight. I got really annoyed trying to make a town tune earlier, I think I must be tone deaf
> Redd is in town, so I snapped up a Worthy painting. As I was wondering around town trying to get villagers to give me jobs to do, I had a great idea what I want to do with some of my map: I'm going to turn the majority of it into a Summer Camp!! I'm thinking totem poles, the campsite, bonfire, torches, water pump/well, log benches, stuff like that. I'm also going to use two alts as part of the feature, I'll keep one in their starter tent and put camping furniture in it, and another alts house will be like a log cabin style and I'll make it like a summer camp chalet with bunk beds etc. I'm also going to turn a fourth alts house into a spa and put it at the top part of town somewhere, and put a fountain and zen garden and stuff nearby. I'm excited to try these ideas out, but I think it'll be a lot of work so I'm relieved I can't TT to rush through it all. Looking forward to meeting Phoebe tomorrow, and seeing who my 7th move-in will be! I'm waiting on a cranky and a smug. Okayyy that's enough for today *pant*



Wow, that sounds like a great idea! I should think up a cool theme for my town too.


----------



## Beary

I'm in love with my town <3


----------



## BlooBelle

Can't wait for tomorrow! If I don't get my 100% approval by then I'll be angry. I'm also exited to see who moves in next, I hope to get either Marshal or Kyle as my smug. <3


----------



## RoseNitemare

Man, all this talk of snowmam, I'll have to build her tomorrow. I instead have two snowmans in my town. >x>;;


----------



## Delibird

Ahh I'm a day late but I totally restarted my town so I could do this! I felt bad resetting with all the stuff I had, so I needed to give it away!





My mayor rolled into town late last night! I'm actually very happy with my villagers! I've never had a koala or hamster before so woohoo  My town fruit is cherries which I'm happy about, and my map has lots and lots of space for landscaping and gardening! I'm very glad I decided to do this and can't wait to see what the next year brings! Cheers all ~


----------



## Libra

X2k5a7y said:


> I got a puppy



That is wonderful news!  Can you tell us a bit more about her? Perhaps even post a picture? 



Trickilicky said:


> Spoiler: Taciturn update
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I made a flag which I'll post a pic of tomorrow when I can take a snap in the daylight. I got really annoyed trying to make a town tune earlier, I think I must be tone deaf
> Redd is in town, so I snapped up a Worthy painting. As I was wondering around town trying to get villagers to give me jobs to do, I had a great idea what I want to do with some of my map: I'm going to turn the majority of it into a Summer Camp!! I'm thinking totem poles, the campsite, bonfire, torches, water pump/well, log benches, stuff like that. I'm also going to use two alts as part of the feature, I'll keep one in their starter tent and put camping furniture in it, and another alts house will be like a log cabin style and I'll make it like a summer camp chalet with bunk beds etc. I'm also going to turn a fourth alts house into a spa and put it at the top part of town somewhere, and put a fountain and zen garden and stuff nearby. I'm excited to try these ideas out, but I think it'll be a lot of work so I'm relieved I can't TT to rush through it all. Looking forward to meeting Phoebe tomorrow, and seeing who my 7th move-in will be! I'm waiting on a cranky and a smug. Okayyy that's enough for today *pant*



I love all the ideas you have for your town! I'm sure it's going to be great!

I wish I had an idea as well, LOL. I hope that when I reset and I walk around in my new town, I'll get some inspiration. I think that's also the reason my current town went nowhere; the lack of a plan or at least _some_ idea to work with. x_x


----------



## Dewy

Delibird said:


> Ahh I'm a day late but I totally restarted my town so I could do this! I felt bad resetting with all the stuff I had, so I needed to give it away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mayor rolled into town late last night! I'm actually very happy with my villagers! I've never had a koala or hamster before so woohoo  My town fruit is cherries which I'm happy about, and my map has lots and lots of space for landscaping and gardening! I'm very glad I decided to do this and can't wait to see what the next year brings! Cheers all ~



Good luck with your town! Your town name is cute and your starter villagers look great <3
Eunice and Apple are some of my favorite villagers ^^


----------



## cIementine

I finally found my copy yesterday! (*~▽~) 
My town has a beautiful layout, brown train station and apples as the native fruit! My starters are Beau, Bruce, Merry, Alli, and Sterling. I love Beau and Bruce, and Merry is quite cute ! (◡‿◡✿)
Because I started yesterday, my first villager is moving in tomorrow, and I got Tia! I am so happy with her. I love almost every normal anyway but Tia is one of my favourites. She's also a dreamie! I hope I get Graham as a smug and Hazel as an uchi <3

I posted a bit about it on my brand new acnl tumblr! http://shiroppy.tumblr.com/


----------



## Trickilicky

Hi guys, hope all is going well in your new towns! 

I'm just passing through at the mo, busy this weekend and will be back at work on Tues (sigh sigh). Congrats to those who reached 100% approval already (I got my last 5% this morning, gonna build me some bridges soon!), and good luck to those still working towards it. 

In Taciturn, Phoebe moved in today, she's pretty awesome, I'll enjoy having her while she's in town I think. I couldn't find a new plot, so I'm assuming there's a day in between each new move-in until the 8th villager. Thanks to those who commented on my town ideas! Feel free to post your own ideas, or maybe we can all sound off some suggestions if you're stuck for inspiration! But at this stage, anything goes really, we're all poor and our towns seem massive, lol, so it's hard to really have any idea what to do with it all yet! The snow makes it hard to envision what it'll look like, so I'll probably wait til it melts before laying down any solid plans.

Congrats to the new Mayors too who made towns and posted them up, (yey Improv you decided to do it!) it's great there are so many of us, hopefully we'll become quite the little gang over the next year  If creating a TBT group didn't cost 4k (and was in stock), I'd totally make a group! If you have a blog or website you'd like to share, feel free to post it up! If you already have done then please VM/PM it to me so I can bookmark it, I lose track of this thread when I'm sleeping (damn time zones)!

Have a great weekend in your new towns! Can't wait to hear who everyone's 7th villager is too ^_^


----------



## Libra

Question for all of you (I could post it elsewhere, but I figured this would be a good place too ^_^); do you plan on getting the campsite? I'm going to reset soon and I can't decide whether I want it or not. I have it in my current town but I had the brilliant idea of placing it right next to the cliff, so there is literally a huge wall, one free tile and then the campsite, and I was never able to make it look "pretty". x_x

I do like it when there's a camper (especially in Winter; I love the igloo!), but when there's no camper, it just looks so "bleh" to me. x_x Decisions, decisions, decisions,... -_-'


----------



## Trickilicky

Libra said:


> Question for all of you (I could post it elsewhere, but I figured this would be a good place too ^_^); do you plan on getting the campsite? I'm going to reset soon and I can't decide whether I want it or not. I have it in my current town but I had the brilliant idea of placing it right next to the cliff, so there is literally a huge wall, one free tile and then the campsite, and I was never able to make it look "pretty". x_x
> 
> I do like it when there's a camper (especially in Winter; I love the igloo!), but when there's no camper, it just looks so "bleh" to me. x_x Decisions, decisions, decisions,... -_-'



Libra!! Just felt like shouting your name before I go ^_^ I'll be getting the campsite, especially because of my town theme ideas. But I would get it anyway, because I really enjoy meeting campers when they show up. Even if I don't invite them in, it's good to see new faces from time to time, and awesome if you get someone you like and have room! It does look dull when it's empty, but in my main town, I planted a ring of cedars around it and sort of decorated the whole area with mushrooms, some clovers and a few flowers, and it's one of my favourite town areas. I think if you can spare another PWP or too (like a log bench or bonfire), then it can look pretty great


----------



## Camillion

Found Kidd's plot today! 8D


----------



## Capeet

I have to say that even though it's only the third day of this challenge, I'm really enjoying it! I didn't remember how much nicer it is to play without time travelling and trying to get the landscaping done as fast as possible. Now I have time to enjoy all the everyday things of this game, unlike when I TTd. It's so relaxing to just fish, catch bugs, visit the shops and talk to villagers.
This time around I'm just going to take it slow with this game. No rushing to get things done, I'm just going to advance with my own pace. I'm also thinking that I won't be using this forum for buying things much. It might actually be nicer to play with what the game gives me, like using the furniture I find from the shops instead of buying specific things from the forum. I'll still buy and trade SOME stuff, but only something special like DLCs and such. Not yet, though, I'll just let my plans for my town to evolve first!

Today I managed to get finally get my development permit! I was really surprised about this. When I quit playing yesterday night, my persentage was 71, but after playing for about half an hour today, it was full 100! Does anyone know if you get the points from the house upgrade only after your house has actually upgraded? I thought it was when the down payment was made but if it was the other way around, it would explain the quick rise to 100.
Anyway, after that I hung out with the neighbors and stopped by Charlise's house to welcome her. I donated to the museum and the usual. Then built a Snowmam and catched some snowflakes. I don't think I'm going to sell the Ice Set because I really like it. I'll probably just give her enough snowflakes to get duplicates and sell them instead.
That's about it from me. 

Looking forwar to hear your updates!




pumpkins said:


> I finally found my copy yesterday! (*~▽~)
> My town has a beautiful layout, brown train station and apples as the native fruit! My starters are Beau, Bruce, Merry, Alli, and Sterling. I love Beau and Bruce, and Merry is quite cute ! (◡‿◡✿)
> Because I started yesterday, my first villager is moving in tomorrow, and I got Tia! I am so happy with her. I love almost every normal anyway but Tia is one of my favourites. She's also a dreamie! I hope I get Graham as a smug and Hazel as an uchi <3
> 
> I posted a bit about it on my brand new acnl tumblr! http://shiroppy.tumblr.com/


I'm glad you found your copy! I think your starting villagers are great, espacially Sterling! He's just so cool, an armor-wearing eagle knight! Congrats on getting Tia, too.

Thanks for posting your tumblr here! It's interesting to read how people will do with this challenge. Hopefully more people will start blogs on this. I made a tumblr too but it's complicated so I haven't posted anything yet, eheh. I think I'll still stick with tumblr because that way it's easier to follow the ACNL tumblrs over there.



Libra said:


> Question for all of you (I could post it elsewhere, but I figured this would be a good place too ^_^); do you plan on getting the campsite? I'm going to reset soon and I can't decide whether I want it or not. I have it in my current town but I had the brilliant idea of placing it right next to the cliff, so there is literally a huge wall, one free tile and then the campsite, and I was never able to make it look "pretty". x_x
> 
> I do like it when there's a camper (especially in Winter; I love the igloo!), but when there's no camper, it just looks so "bleh" to me. x_x Decisions, decisions, decisions,... -_-'


I was thinking about this too yesterday. It sure would be nice to be able to get villagers from the campsite. If you think so too, I fon't see why not build it. If you don't like how the campsite looks all by itself, you can always decorate the environment around it to make it look nice. Personally I think that people have done amazing job with their campsite areas! Even if a campsite area wouldn't really fit the theme of your town, you could always hide it in a remote corner where it wouldn't bother you that much.
That is at least how I feel. I decided that I'll be building it in my town as I think it'll fit the theme of my town. But you still have time to think about it some more!


----------



## Libra

Trickilicky said:


> It does look dull when it's empty, but in my main town, I planted a ring of cedars around it and sort of decorated the whole area with mushrooms, some clovers and a few flowers, and it's one of my favourite town areas.



I just dreamed of your town! I really love what you've done with it (peaches! so many peaches! LOL). <3 I also like all the details, like how Gallade and Tricky have the same hair and clothes colors as their houses. ^_^ I went to your campsite and it's amazing! The mushrooms and such work very well; great job! <3


----------



## pillow bunny

i got my second copy today, so i'm going to time travel to january 1 and start! i haven't decided what to name my mayor, though. my town will be called twinleaf because two copies of new leaf.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyasynth said:


> I just sold off the complete Ice Set to Re-Tail and *holy crap*.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79432
> 
> This is my second day in town.
> This is a preposterous amount of money.
> Snowmam too OP



........wow. O.O

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyasynth said:


> I just remembered this challenge was a thing and reset my town on a whim so I could join in.
> I found the closest thing to perfection pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79218
> 
> *Mayor Name:* Melissa
> *Town Name:* Propolis
> *[+]* Central Town Square, star snow, cherries, out of the way rocks, one pond, secret beach, nice little nooks up top for the Campsite
> *[-]* Red Train Station, Town Hall and Re-Tail locations are poop
> 
> *Starters:* Leonardo, Gabi, Kabuki, Tipper, Stitches
> The last three are alright by me.



asdfghjkl that's a beautiful map


----------



## Megan.

I just got 100% for my development permit~ I can finally start putting up PWPs. n_n


----------



## Chessa

That developer permit always takes ages with me  I want my campers!


----------



## Hyasynth

Cosmic Kid said:


> I have to say that even though it's only the third day of this challenge, I'm really enjoying it! I didn't remember how much nicer it is to play without time travelling and trying to get the landscaping done as fast as possible. Now I have time to enjoy all the everyday things of this game, unlike when I TTd. It's so relaxing to just fish, catch bugs, visit the shops and talk to villagers.


There's also something really nice about starting from scratch as a group, sharing our experiences and helping each other out. I'm probably more invested in the game now than I've ever been. Playing solo for too long is just plain draining.

Would be great if we could all start doing multiplayer stuff together in the coming weeks ♥


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Awwh, Im restarting. Hated my map, now I cant find a good one ):


----------



## Improv

Well, I just turned my 3DS on and it says I quit without saving last time...but I did save. And now I've lost 5 hours of work.

No tools, no clothes, no upgraded house...


----------



## Capeet

Hyasynth said:


> There's also something really nice about starting from scratch as a group, sharing our experiences and helping each other out. I'm probably more invested in the game now than I've ever been. Playing solo for too long is just plain draining.
> 
> Would be great if we could all start doing multiplayer stuff together in the coming weeks ♥


I couldn't agree with you more! This will probably be way funnier than playing (or resetting) alone could ever be. There is just something special in doing this together with other people.
The multiplayer stuff sounds great, too. Why not multiplay since we are all doing this challenge together anyway? It would be nice to do in-game stuff together with you guys!


----------



## cIementine

There you go! There's my image. I didn't take one with the date on which makes me cry inside because now there's no proof of the date I started and it doesn't seem right ;A; But ah well!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cosmic Kid said:


> I couldn't agree with you more! This will probably be way funnier than playing (or resetting) alone could ever be. There is just something special in doing this together with other people.
> The multiplayer stuff sounds great, too. Why not multiplay since we are all doing this challenge together anyway? It would be nice to do stuff together with you guys!



I haven't played with others in a while now since the only friend I did stuff with in-game here is inactive ;u; So it'd be great! Maybe we should have a little thread where we can all sign up for times to go to each other's towns? ∩(︶▽︶)∩


----------



## Paperboy012305

Here's to another day in Termina! Lets see what happened today:



Spoiler: Whats the latest in Termina?




Deirdre has officially moved in Termina, she's not that bad​
New alt! Sabrina.
My mayor, Ben and Lexi's 3rd home loan has been paid off, Sabrina's has been paid off once.
I can now start my role of being mayor!
I have built the Yellow Bench and I'll see it tomorrow
I chose the Bell Boom Ordinance in Termina, I can get more bells from the Snowmam now
I will be able to have access to the island by tomorrow​
*Bonus Pics!:*

You know, sometimes in the world of Animal Crossing you gotta glitch to get the things you want.

I totally knew this mask would fit the face I have!


This confirms that Bianca is a hoarder.


I would say, hanging with the users here that participated in this challenge instead of trading fruit and leave would be a good idea. We can look around our towns to see how it's been and talk about other things when we get bored. Not a bad Idea.


----------



## Punchyleaf

My town went from 69% to 93% ou of nowhere so I won't be able to begin work on it until tomorrow but hey at least I got my island ^^ tomorrow of course LOL


----------



## Dewy

Improv said:


> Well, I just turned my 3DS on and it says I quit without saving last time...but I did save. And now I've lost 5 hours of work.
> 
> No tools, no clothes, no upgraded house...



I'm so sorry! That's really frustrating :c
I'd offer to help but I guess there's probably not much I could do. My Nook's Cranny has a shovel and net for sale if you'd like them..? If there's anything you need just say ;-;


----------



## Improv

Dewy said:


> I'm so sorry! That's really frustrating :c
> I'd offer to help but I guess there's probably not much I could do. My Nook's Cranny has a shovel and net for sale if you'd like them..? If there's anything you need just say ;-;



Nooo, it's alright. Just kinda frustrated because I had every flower in my town organized into groups ._. I hope it doesn't do this again because idk what to do about it, I have it downloaded onto my 3DS. I'll just work on it more today. 

Thank you, though. ^^


----------



## Dewy

Third day as mayor and I'm already celebrating a villagers birthday! Happy birthday Joey. Enjoy your sewing machine <3
sorry that was the best gift I could get you, I tried


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Restarted :/
Still not 100% sold on the map, some opinions would be nice


----------



## Dewy

Improv said:


> Nooo, it's alright. Just kinda frustrated because I had every flower in my town organized into groups ._. I hope it doesn't do this again because idk what to do about it, I have it downloaded onto my 3DS. I'll just work on it more today.
> 
> Thank you, though. ^^



Alright, well hopefully it's not a glitch with your game that will continue to be a problem! Sorry about your flowers, that's annoying .-.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Restarted :/
> Still not 100% sold on the map, some opinions would be nice



I like your map! Hay exactly are you looking for opinions on? XD it's a nice map, no huge amount of lakes in the way, plenty of space to work with!


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Loviechu said:


> I like your map! Hay exactly are you looking for opinions on? XD it's a nice map, no huge amount of lakes in the way, plenty of space to work with!


Maybe some imput in where to place the cafe, police station and campsite? :3
Other than that, just some general opinions and some positives and negatives to it. So I can prepare myself XD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Here for an update! Yesterday my new villager plotted, and it was Pate!! She's so cute! I'm going to meet her in a couple minutes when I turn on my game. But anyway! On to my map.

I originally got a nice town, but didn't feel right. It has cute villagers and a good layout so I kind of wish I hadnt restarted. But anyway, I did and yeah. I got peaches this time! (Like always     ). But it's an ok layout. And I got some semi cute villagers this time!!!


----------



## Lancelot

I might do this :-< Is it fun?


----------



## Improv

Dewy said:


> Alright, well hopefully it's not a glitch with your game that will continue to be a problem! Sorry about your flowers, that's annoying .-.



It just happened again after I saved and quit and it says I didn't save. The only thing I can think to do is to factory reset my 3DS and download all my games again.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Improv said:


> It just happened again after I saved and quit and it says I didn't save. The only thing I can think to do is to factory reset my 3DS and download all my games again.



Ooooor you can go to eshop, go to download activity and check for your download of ACNL and click the repair button .___.


----------



## Improv

Loviechu said:


> Ooooor you can go to eshop, go to download activity and check for your download of ACNL and click the repair button .___.



I did that after the first time it happened, and it happened again.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Improv said:


> I did that after the first time it happened, and it happened again.



And have you tried removing the Sd Card, backing it up to the computer then inserting it again? The only time I had the issue you have was when I dropped my 3ds and it ended up basically dislodging the sd card a bit.


----------



## Capeet

Cuppycakez said:


> Yesterday my new villager plotted, and it was Pate!! She's so cute! I'm going to meet her in a couple minutes when I turn on my game.


Oh god I have her too! She turned out to be my weirdest and most interesting starting villager. She seemed to be very exited about beginning to practise walking on hot lava. It's a bit concerning, I hope she's going to be alright.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Cosmic Kid said:


> Oh god I have her too! She turned out to be my weirdest and most interesting starting villager. She seemed to be very exited about beginning to practise walking on hot lava. It's a bit concerning, I hope she's going to be alright.



She'll be fine, she's a super duck! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's my map!!


----------



## Hyasynth

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I might do this :-< Is it fun?


That depends. 

Do you enjoy the idea of sharing experiences and (maybe) doing multiplayer with us fresh slate players?
Do you dread starting up the game in your current town?
Are you a complete noob leaf who could use assistance? 
Are you in dire need of friends?

If you answered yes to any of those, hop on board.


----------



## BlooBelle

I'd definitely recommend doing the challenge, especially if you have a second copy. Everyone on this thread is really nice, and new leaf can be one of those games that's more fun the second time you play. Knowing a few things about how the game works can really help you make your town the best it can be!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Or if you just want to join in, go ahead! I Mean I hadn't touched New Leaf in like a month and this got me back into it. Definitely something you should try if your losing interest in New Leaf.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I agree with the other posters, take a ride on the new year challenge express!


----------



## Dewy

Just met Katt, she's super cool! I can see why she gets hate (dat face), but I don't think she deserves it. Glad to have her around <3

And yes, you should definitely join us if you're considering it c:


----------



## BlooBelle

Quick update~

Mott is moving in! I can't wait to meet him, he's my favorite lion.
After watering all of my flowers I finally got 100% approval, yay! I can't wait. C:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dewy said:


> Just met Katt, she's super cool! I can see why she gets hate (dat face), but I don't think she deserves it. Glad to have her around <3
> 
> And yes, you should definitely join us if you're considering it c:


I think shes ay-ok to me. Deirdre is great to have in Termina! So are my other villagers.


----------



## RoseNitemare

Rocket moved in today. Glad to have an Uchi in town. They have a lot of good pwps that I like. I also have snowmam built (perfectly thankfully), so it looks like I'll be spending the day catching snowflakes.

Also, has anyone else started up hybrid gardens yet? I'm breeding roses, tulips, and pansies, and already have an orange rose and an orange pansy. I can't decide what flower to go with for this town. I love roses, but my other town is roses. Should I go for something else? Or stick with roses since they're my favorite?


----------



## Paperboy012305

RoseNitemare said:


> Rocket moved in today. Glad to have an Uchi in town. They have a lot of good pwps that I like. I also have snowmam built (perfectly thankfully), so it looks like I'll be spending the day catching snowflakes.
> 
> Also, has anyone else started up hybrid gardens yet? I'm breeding roses, tulips, and pansies, and already have an orange rose and an orange pansy. I can't decide what flower to go with for this town. I love roses, but my other town is roses. Should I go for something else? Or stick with roses since they're my favorite?


Hybrid gardens? No, never thought of doing that. I think I'll do that now. Try making hybrids out of red and white.


----------



## Hyasynth

Update:


Spoiler: oh my god you guys





SHE'S PERFECT.
TIDY UP FASTER CAUSE WE'RE GONNA BE BFFSIES 
I'M NOT LEAVI--




I upgraded my house a second time so I should be getting island access soon.
Current approval rating: 95% (IT'S HAPPENING)
Stitches put up a Sloppy Bed at Re-Tail for dirt cheap. Of course I bought it.
I made a sig.

I really want a cute custom flag for Propolis but I can't pixel art ;_;


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ahh yes. Deirdre is moving in to my other town. Was so happy I saw her in my campsite. I was silently hoping it was her lol. Now once she wants to move from that town, I'll invite her into Flan :3


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Flip will move on tomorrow!


----------



## Improv

Beardo is moving in to my town tomorrow. 

I took my SD card out and put it back in and it seems to be resolved now. lol i'm a ditz ty loviechu


----------



## Punchyleaf

Improv said:


> Beardo is moving in to my town tomorrow.
> 
> I took my SD card out and put it back in and it seems to be resolved now. lol i'm a ditz ty loviechu



You're welcome. I would've hated to hear that you would've had to reformat your system over this so glad it worked!

Also I need opinion on flag. I will post pictures in a second. I like both, but I feel one is too cluttered and the other is too boring?


----------



## RoseNitemare

Has anybody gotten anything good from nooklings yet? Mine had a classic bed today, that I bought.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Which one should I choose??? TT____TT


----------



## Paperboy012305

RoseNitemare said:


> Has anybody gotten anything good from nooklings yet? Mine had a classic bed today, that I bought.



That is my house, I only got one good item from Nooklings and that is the minimalist table. I don't know why but Nookling Junction always has the good stuff.​
- - - Post Merge - - -



Loviechu said:


> View attachment 79506
> View attachment 79507
> Which one should I choose??? TT____TT


The bottom has more sweet, the top not so much. Go with the bottom.


----------



## Capeet

RoseNitemare said:


> Also, has anyone else started up hybrid gardens yet? I'm breeding roses, tulips, and pansies, and already have an orange rose and an orange pansy. I can't decide what flower to go with for this town. I love roses, but my other town is roses. Should I go for something else? Or stick with roses since they're my favorite?


It's hard to say what you should do.  If your other town has only roses, maybe it'd be nice to have other flowers for this town for change? Or maybe you could mix species or pick your flowers based on color and not species? It's hard to say what you'll like the best, heh.  I hope you'll be happy with your decision.

I started my hybrid breeding on the first day. I'm going to breed one type at a time. At first I went with pink roses but I find that they are especially annoying to breed so today I switched to blue pansies.
I'm not sure which flowers I'm going to use, either. I think it'll be a mix of pretty much everything. I like to try out different flower combinations. I'm thinking that black, white and blue ones are going to be my main thing. Also purple and pink roses! I love them. I can't wait to get more flowers.


----------



## Hazel

Ahh I wish I did this challenge now, it looks like you guys are having a blast! The only things stopping me from restarting were I had spent so much tbt on getting dreamies and college work... Ah well I'll have to just stick to lurking on this thread and following all your progress!


----------



## RoseNitemare

Loviechu said:


> View attachment 79506
> View attachment 79507
> Which one should I choose??? TT____TT



I like the bottom one more personally. Seems to have more color. 




Paperboy012305 said:


> View attachment 79505
> That is my house, I only got one good item from Nooklings and that is the minimalist table. I don't know why but Nookling Junction always has the good stuff.​



Wow, you got a lot of good stuff! Was it all from Nooklings, or did you get some of it from villagers?



Cosmic Kid said:


> It's hard to say what you should do.  If your other town has only roses, maybe it'd be nice to have other flowers for this town for change? Or maybe you could mix species or pick your flowers based on color and not species? It's hard to say what you'll like the best, heh.  I hope you'll be happy with your decision.
> 
> I started my hybrid breeding on the first day. I'm going to breed one type at a time. At first I went with pink roses but I find that they are especially annoying to breed so today I switched to blue pansies.
> I'm not sure which flowers I'm going to use, either. I think it'll be a mix of pretty much everything. I like to try out different flower combinations. I'm thinking that black, white and blue ones are going to be my main thing. Also purple and pink roses! I love them. I can't wait to get more flowers.



Yeah, I thought about going tulips this time, but I wasn't totally sold on it. Maybe I'll wait and see what I come up with for the rest of the town first.

Oooh, a color theme! My other town has that too, with blue, pink and purple roses. I think that's why I thought I might go for roses this time too, but with different colors. I know orange and yellow work well, and so do black and red. I guess I'll just have to wait haha. 

Black, white and blue sounds really pretty though! ^^


----------



## Hyasynth

Loviechu said:


> View attachment 79506
> View attachment 79507
> Which one should I choose??? TT____TT


I actually like the top one more. The town name is easier to read. The bottom one is a little too busy.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ahaha you're all making it so hard to choose xD gonna post to my tumblr and see if I can get a little more input before I make a decision :>


----------



## Paperboy012305

RoseNitemare said:


> Wow, you got a lot of good stuff! Was it all from Nooklings, or did you get some of it from villagers?


Only 2 were from villagers, the alpine sofa and the astro clock. The Exotic Bed is also from Nooklings. I couldn't take a picture of the astro clock in it because it was so far away and I couldn't get a pic of the minimalist table if I made a pic with the astro clock in it.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Flag on top it is. It's 5 to 3 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Trickilicky

Hey all, hope you're having a great day! I'm getting busy again now the Xmas/New Years lull has gone, lol. I'm going to check in with my towns soon, but not much to do til I get the island tomorrow.

I totally agree that we should hangout when we're settled in! I love going to the island to play games with a group, and we get more medals if everyone pitches in, and more medals means more STUFF to buy!  

I like the flag you picked Lovichu! So cute ^_^ I will take a pic of my flag when I remember, ugh. For anyone who's thinking of making a flag, I personally used >THIS< to make mine. It means you can do really detailed flags quite easily (as long as you have the patience for it!). It takes a little while to copy pics out, but it's really worth while imo, I was impressed with the design I tried, although I want to do a few more in the near future.


----------



## Capeet

RoseNitemare said:


> Yeah, I thought about going tulips this time, but I wasn't totally sold on it. Maybe I'll wait and see what I come up with for the rest of the town first.
> 
> Oooh, a color theme! My other town has that too, with blue, pink and purple roses. I think that's why I thought I might go for roses this time too, but with different colors. I know orange and yellow work well, and so do black and red. I guess I'll just have to wait haha.
> 
> Black, white and blue sounds really pretty though! ^^


Yeah, you should definitely wait if you're not sure yet. Do you have a theme in mind for your town?
I have to say that the combination of pink, purple and blue roses sounds reeeaaally amazing! If you have a DA for your town, I'd love to visit it when I get the Dream Suite. A town full of those flowers sounds really cool!
I also like the idea of black and red roses.


----------



## Trickilicky

Libra said:


> I just dreamed of your town! I really love what you've done with it (peaches! so many peaches! LOL). <3 I also like all the details, like how Gallade and Tricky have the same hair and clothes colors as their houses. ^_^ I went to your campsite and it's amazing! The mushrooms and such work very well; great job! <3



Aww thank you for dreaming of Cinnabar! I'm so glad you liked it (and my glorious golden buttfruit peach orchard), thank you for the kind words, it means a lot <3 I wonder if any of my villagers will be talking about you when I play next  I hope they do! hehe.


----------



## Libra

Trickilicky said:


> Aww thank you for dreaming of Cinnabar! I'm so glad you liked it (and my glorious golden buttfruit peach orchard), thank you for the kind words, it means a lot <3 I wonder if any of my villagers will be talking about you when I play next  I hope they do! hehe.



Oh, I didn't talk to your villagers. Should I have done that for them to mention me? I'm not exactly sure how that works, actually. ^_^'

Oh God, please don't let them talk about me, because I kinda accidentally hit your koala one on the head with a toy hammer that was lying on one of your bridges. I swear, I didn't do it on purpose! x_x


----------



## RoseNitemare

Trickilicky said:


> Hey all, hope you're having a great day! I'm getting busy again now the Xmas/New Years lull has gone, lol. I'm going to check in with my towns soon, but not much to do til I get the island tomorrow.
> 
> I totally agree that we should hangout when we're settled in! I love going to the island to play games with a group, and we get more medals if everyone pitches in, and more medals means more STUFF to buy!
> 
> I like the flag you picked Lovichu! So cute ^_^ I will take a pic of my flag when I remember, ugh. For anyone who's thinking of making a flag, *I personally used >THIS< to make mine*. It means you can do really detailed flags quite easily (as long as you have the patience for it!). It takes a little while to copy pics out, but it's really worth while imo, I was impressed with the design I tried, although I want to do a few more in the near future.



THAT is a _wonderful_ little tool. I wish I had known about it sooner. Thanks for sharing! Just made my flag using it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cosmic Kid said:


> Yeah, you should definitely wait if you're not sure yet. Do you have a theme in mind for your town?
> I have to say that the combination of pink, purple and blue roses sounds reeeaaally amazing! If you have a DA for your town, I'd love to visit it when I get the Dream Suite. A town full of those flowers sounds really cool!
> I also like the idea of black and red roses.



I don't have a DA for that town yet, no. Mostly because it's not done yet, and I'm kind of redoing a lot of stuff too. Had a few villagers move out and haven't really done anything with the blank spaces yet. Waiting to get a few more dreamies before deciding where to put specific stuff.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I paid my down payment when I finally could catch Nook open for once and my approval rating is around 60% at this point.


----------



## Hyasynth

I finally got 100% approval! I'm adding a second bridge first thing tomorrow. 

Also, I just found something interesting.


Spoiler



I was trying to find this one Animal Crossing horror story where the mayor is trapped and writing diary entries. I got off course and started reading analyses of horror dream towns. While reading I realized something.

My town's map is _very_ similar to that of Aika Village.



Map of Propolis


Map of Aika


----------



## RoseNitemare

Paid off my loan and upgraded my house. Also got a 100% approval. Think I'm gonna do a bridge first.



Hyasynth said:


> I finally got 100% approval! I'm adding a second bridge first thing tomorrow.
> 
> Also, I just found something interesting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to find this one Animal Crossing horror story where the mayor is trapped and writing diary entries. I got off course and started reading analyses of horror dream towns. While reading I realized something.
> 
> My town's map is _very_ similar to that of Aika Village.
> 
> View attachment 79525
> Map of Propolis
> 
> View attachment 79524
> Map of Aika



Oh wow, that's cool haha. And gratz on 100% approval!


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

So many things have happened in Olympus today! I forgot how exciting new towns can be haha  


Spoiler:  all the new things



First off I got to meet Lyle today, and my house is going to be upgraded.





I also managed to get 100% on my aproval rating after watering some flowers.





I got to meet Tortimer and the island should be available tommorrow which will help a lot.





I also finally got to meet Marshal. I can see why so many people like him, he's adorable!


----------



## Paperboy012305

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> So many things have happened in Olympus today! I forgot how exciting new towns can be haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  all the new things
> 
> 
> 
> First off I got to meet Lyle today, and my house is going to be upgraded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also managed to get 100% on my aproval rating after watering some flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got to meet Tortimer and the island should be available tommorrow which will help a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finally got to meet Marshal. I can see why so many people like him, he's adorable!


Marshal's face is a chick magnet.


----------



## Dewy

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> So many things have happened in Olympus today! I forgot how exciting new towns can be haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  all the new things
> 
> 
> 
> First off I got to meet Lyle today, and my house is going to be upgraded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also managed to get 100% on my aproval rating after watering some flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got to meet Tortimer and the island should be available tommorrow which will help a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finally got to meet Marshal. I can see why so many people like him, he's adorable!



Love the face you chose for your mayor! I actually chose the same one, I think it's cute. I rarely see people using it though.. they usually go for the sparkly eyes or the basic AAA eyes. Nice to see another mayor with those eyes ^^

Good luck with your town and nice to see everything is going well! I am also looking forward to having the island tomorrow c:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dewy said:


> Love the face you chose for your mayor! I actually chose the same one, I think it's cute. I rarely see people using it though.. they usually go for the sparkly eyes or the basic AAA eyes. Nice to see another mayor with those eyes ^^
> 
> Good luck with your town and nice to see everything is going well! I am also looking forward to having the island tomorrow c:


I have the same eyes in my main town. Y'all know what face I have for this challenge.


----------



## Delibird

Wow, I'm actually finding it really hard to not TT in this challenge... Like I just want everything right now! I know patience will pay off though! In other news, Mathilda is going to be my 6th villager. I'm not quite sure how I feel, I've never had a kangaroo villager either. Seems like my new town is one of many firsts  I'm also stuck at a 64% approval rating which is somewhat annoying, I really forgot how long this all takes!


----------



## Improv

Delibird said:


> Wow, I'm actually finding it really hard to not TT in this challenge... Like I just want everything right now! I know patience will pay off though! In other news, Mathilda is going to be my 6th villager. I'm not quite sure how I feel, I've never had a kangaroo villager either. Seems like my new town is one of many firsts  I'm also stuck at a 64% approval rating which is somewhat annoying, I really forgot how long this all takes!



I'm stuck at 45%, haha. It seems too low to be the end of my second day! D:


----------



## Paperboy012305

I was so lucky enough to reach 100% approval rating the day I started to work on my development permit.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I'm done with snowmam. I've been at this all day and I'm close to breaking a mil already. She is way too OP. Also glad all my trees are growing. Decided to plant them regularly since I've noticed villagers tend to move into your more organized areas. 
Apple is moving in tomorrow, and Punchy moved in today. He picked a plot near me but not too close, which is fine because I wanted him to be my only neighbor Lol. Apple set her plot right behind my house about 10 spaces or so back. Gonna spend tonight relaxed and just catching new fish. Thankfully caught that dang mole cricket so I can ignore all the noise.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Libra said:


> That is wonderful news!  Can you tell us a bit more about her? Perhaps even post a picture?





Spoiler: Chloe








Her name is Chloe. She's a Great Pyrenees/Labrador Retriever mix...She's a pain, but I love her. She already somewhat knows "sit". I'm working on "lay down" and potty training her, which is the pain part, lol.


----------



## Dewy

X2k5a7y said:


> Spoiler: Chloe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Chloe. She's a Great Pyrenees/Labrador Retriever mix...She's a pain, but I love her. She already somewhat knows "sit". I'm working on "lay down" and potty training her, which is the pain part, lol.



OOOOOHHHHHHH my GoOdnESS!! She is the most adorable little angel ;o;


----------



## umbreon

Spoiler: pictures








i started! i cheated a little bit because i was busy on the first, so i bumped the day back one so i could plant the tree on that day then put it forward one again, but i dont think i gained any unfair advantage from that. i only just got 100% citizen satisfaction today so tomorrow i'll be able to start thinking about pwps, does anyone have any suggestions for where i should put my campsite?

i had fuchsia move in yesterday which is lovely! she's not my favourite ever but i love all deer so im glad she moved in because i dont love any of my starting villagers, although tipper's kinda cute! and then this morning marshal put down a plot haha. i dont understand all the fuss and attention he gets, though i think he's very cute he's not near like top 10 material for me, so perhaps when he naturally wants to move on i'll try to learn how the whole villager trading thing works!

i've not been an egregious time traveler or anything in the past, and ive never had a town that i stuck with for ages and really worked on with pwp's and museum collections and villager portraits and stuff, so that's what i'm going to aim to do with this challenge! ive also never gotten into all the stuff that everyone around here seems to know really well like complex flower breeding and stuff. tomorrow i should have access to the island and hopefully be able to start building things and i'll see how it grows from there u_u i look forward to seeing which peppy villager moves in in the next? two days? i cant remember when the next move in is due. i'm thinking of making a sideblog for stuff related to this on tumblr, if anyone would like to share theirs i'd love to take a look


----------



## Lancelot

I'm gonna change the date on mine to the first and join in. I won't time travel, I will just do it to the 4th next year.

I'm excited to take part in this!


----------



## Trickilicky

Hey guyyyyysss! A quickie this morning, I gotta actually get out of my pjs and into real clothes as we're visiting family all day. I'm gonna check who my 7th villager is in Taciturn, and a take a few pics to post up later!

I hope you've all had a great weekend so far in your new towns, I'm loving all the pics and updates (and the puppy photo..omg), it sounds like we're all really going for it and making a great start! Question though: does anyone wander around their new town and think "What the heck am I going to do with all this space?!". Because I do! Even though I have some ideas, I don't see how I can fill up all this space, lol. Maybe I'm used to my main town, everything else seems massive 

Welcome to the new challengers! I hope you have a fab year in your new towns, and please keep us updated with any news and pics you'd like to share, we love 'em 

Hope to catch up with you all later, have a good Sunday, hey and maybe next week we can arrange some island play-dates? That'd be awesome ^_^


----------



## Campy

X2k5a7y said:


> Her name is Chloe. She's a Great Pyrenees/Labrador Retriever mix...She's a pain, but I love her. She already somewhat knows "sit". I'm working on "lay down" and potty training her, which is the pain part, lol.


Oh my God, puppy! So adorable. I remember the pain of potty training our labrador when she was still a puppy, but it's so worth it since they'll end up being your best and most loyal friend for many many years. <3

Aaand I just wanted to say best of luck to everyone who took on this challenge! Glad to see this thread has stayed alive and is being put to good use.


----------



## Libra

X2k5a7y said:


> Spoiler: Chloe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Chloe. She's a Great Pyrenees/Labrador Retriever mix...She's a pain, but I love her. She already somewhat knows "sit". I'm working on "lay down" and potty training her, which is the pain part, lol.



Aw, she's so cute! <3 I have a Labrador as well. He's seven years old, seems like forever ago when he was a puppy, LOL.


----------



## Hazel

Okay guys, I know I said I wouldn't do this challenge but I'm really tempted to now. The resetting bug has bit again and honestly I'm not really enjoying playing the game anymore. I got into the TT habit last year when I didn't have a lot of time to play but it's really not as fun. I don't really care about losing items or even the bells that much it's just the dreamies but plot resetting for them was such a pain, I think it would be good for me to stop doing that. So yeah do you guys think I should join you? Or am I too late?


----------



## BlooBelle

That puppy is so cute! I just want to hug her. <3

You can join if you're interested! It doesn't matter that you aren't on the first, we'll all welcome you. The challenge has been really fun so far. C:


----------



## Hyasynth

X2k5a7y said:


> Spoiler: Chloe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79538


hnnnng oh my god that is the cutest thing
i love puppies sO MuCH



umbreon said:


> i had fuchsia move in yesterday which is lovely! she's not my favourite ever but i love all deer so im glad she moved in because i dont love any of my starting villagers, although tipper's kinda cute!


You have Fuchsia and Tipper too? Hehehe, they're cool.

Morning update:


Spoiler




Against all odds the RNG went and picked one of few normals I don't like as my next move-in. Hello, _Peaches_.
Woke up to two new hybrids today: a pink rose and an orange tulip.
I now have mayor powers!
Tortimer showed up today, and I'll have island access starting tomorrow. Yay!






Hazel said:


> Okay guys, I know I said I wouldn't do this challenge but I'm really tempted to now. The resetting bug has bit again and honestly I'm not really enjoying playing the game anymore. I got into the TT habit last year when I didn't have a lot of time to play but it's really not as fun. I don't really care about losing items or even the bells that much it's just the dreamies but plot resetting for them was such a pain, I think it would be good for me to stop doing that. So yeah do you guys think I should join you? Or am I too late?


[ominous latin chanting]

JOIN US


----------



## cIementine

Uhh... are you still allowed to partake if your copy corrupts and you have to start over? My copy is saying that my file can't be found or something like that o.o


----------



## Megan.

I don't see why you can't start over if it corrupts. c;


Spoiler: Macaron update > w<



After getting 100% approval rating yesterday, Isabelle tells me that she has received permission for me to begin developing the town~ As soon as I got on I placed a new bridge down, I now need to pay it off.. hopefully this will be done by today. D;

As I was walking around my town I see that I have another villager plot, this time it's for Tammy! I looked her up and she's pretty cute and her birthday is the day after mine haha. Her house isn't in the best place ever but meh, I can live with it.





I can't wait to see who my 8th villager will be. n_n

I got to meet my 6th villager Croque today, he's actually pretty awesome, I'm taking a shine to him. c;

I also got my first few hybrids this morning, they where all orange. (1x pansy, 2x cosmos and 1x rose)


----------



## cIementine

Guess I'll be starting over! ;A; It's a shame, I was on 78% and had paid off my home.


----------



## BlooBelle

Spoiler: Quick morning update!



Mott moved in! He's pretty cute in person, I plan to just take his sloppy furniture and let him go. I'm a terrible mayor. XD


Should I spend my 33000 bells on Joan or wait until I get more money to start buying turnips?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I guess I didn't need to put that in a spoiler. w/e


----------



## Hyasynth

pumpkins said:


> Guess I'll be starting over! ;A; It's a shame, I was on 78% and had paid off my home.


Are you using a digital copy of the game? If so your SD card might be giving you trouble. You should probably use a different one.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Day 4 in Termina! Lets see what happened today.



Spoiler: Yeah what did happen?




Alice will be our new resident, shes fine really.

The Yellow Bench PWP is completed

Yeah that's pretty much it

Sorry no bonus pics today.​


----------



## Mr. L

Deirdre moved in yesterday. Never had her in my town before, but she seems pretty nice.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Okay. 
I'm going to join in. 
Four days late. 
I won't be able to be super active in my town for a while, because _ugh_ *responsibilities*, but I'm still gonna have a go at it, anyway.
Now, time to search for a town that I deem decent, while the puppy sleeps.
Using my free time wisely.


----------



## Mr. L

And this is why I plot reset


----------



## Capeet

This is pretty much everything from me today. I enacted the beautiful town ordinance and donated Bells for my first PWP. I'll have a new cobblestone bridge tomorrow. My 7th move in will be Tex who placed his plot right in my mayor's yard. Also, I'm very exited that the island opens tomorrow! Gotta do some serious beetle hunting.

I'll post an in-game picture of my town map tomorrow. (I know it might be a bit late for that but yeah!) I already know where I'll put the Cafe, but that's about it. I just realized that there isn't as much free space as I would have wanted but otherwise I'm very with my map atm.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mr. L said:


> And this is why I plot reset



Ouch.  I'm scared that something like that'll happen to me too. Quite probable. Are you going to keep that bridge in the same place as it is now?
Deirdre is such a sweetie, though. I hope you'll enjoy having her in your town.


----------



## Dewy

Anyone have an orange they could give me? I'll trade you an apple if you want. :3

Peck just asked for an orange to soothe his muscles, but unfortunately the orange trees aren't done growing around here ;-;


----------



## Hyasynth

Paperboy012305 said:


> Day 4 in Termina! Lets see what happened today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yeah what did happen?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79632
> Alice will be our new resident, shes fine really.
> 
> The Yellow Bench PWP is completed
> 
> Yeah that's pretty much it
> 
> Sorry no bonus pics today.​


Alice is a cutie! I would have loved to get her. ;_;
I sort of regret not plot resetting at least once to get someone more tolerable than Peaches but it's not in the spirit of this challenge so I'll deal



Mr. L said:


> And this is why I plot reset


This happened in my last town. It was Buck. 
I was pissed.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Mr. L said:


> And this is why I plot reset


I was a victim as well. Dizzy moved in next to my bridge.


----------



## Trickilicky

Paperboy012305 said:


> Day 4 in Termina! Lets see what happened today.
> 
> Alice will be our new resident, shes fine really.
> 
> The Yellow Bench PWP is completed
> 
> Yeah that's pretty much it
> 
> Sorry no bonus pics today.[/LEFT][/spoiler]



Ahh, Alice is adorable, she's been living in my main town since October 2013, I love her to bits. I hope you enjoy having her in Termina! Congrats on completing your first PWP! I hope to finish paying off my second bridge today so I can knock down the old one and build a couple more. I love Dizzy too (sorry to hear he didn't plot well!), your town sounds like it's coming along really nicely so far imo! ^_^



X2k5a7y said:


> Okay.
> I'm going to join in.
> Four days late.
> I won't be able to be super active in my town for a while, because _ugh_ *responsibilities*, but I'm still gonna have a go at it, anyway.
> Now, time to search for a town that I deem decent, while the puppy sleeps.
> Using my free time wisely.




Good luck! Keep us updated when you make your new town, hope you find something you like ^_^



Mr. L said:


> And this is why I plot reset



LOL, this is one of the things I'm dreading. Not plot-resetting is so hard  Sorry you got a bridge-blocker, who is it? Glad you're having fun with Deirdre anyway, the inside of her house looks like it'll be pretty decent too, deer has taste!



Cosmic Kid said:


> This is pretty much everything from me today. I enacted the beautiful town ordinance and donated Bells for my first PWP. I'll have a new cobblestone bridge tomorrow. My 7th move in will be Tex who placed his plot right in my mayor's yard. Also, I'm very exited that the island opens tomorrow! Gotta do some serious beetle hunting.
> 
> I'll post an in-game picture of my town map tomorrow. (I know it might be a bit late for that but yeah!) I already know where I'll put the Cafe, but that's about it. I just realized that there isn't as much free space as I would have wanted but otherwise I'm very with my map atm.



Thanks for the updates, it sounds like your town is coming along really nicely so far! I've had Tex in my main town since Summer 2013, I love him to bits, he's so great! Sorry he didn't plot well though, but hope you like him while he's in your town  I'm totally with you on the beetle hunting thing, I'm off to do that soon as Kapp'n turned up here today! 



Dewy said:


> Anyone have an orange they could give me? I'll trade you an apple if you want. :3
> 
> Peck just asked for an orange to soothe his muscles, but unfortunately the orange trees aren't done growing around here ;-;



Haha, poor Peck's been over-doing it eh? I have a spare if you still need one 



Hyasynth said:


> Alice is a cutie! I would have loved to get her. ;_;
> I sort of regret not plot resetting at least once to get someone more tolerable than Peaches but it's not in the spirit of this challenge so I'll deal.



I totally understand this..I got Hans today..sigh. I mean, he plotted fantastically, can't complain about that, but..ugh. But as you say, in the spirit of the challenge, I'll take it as it comes.

Okkkay here's a Taciturn update for the last couple days:



Spoiler: Taci stuff



Yesterday I struck a deal with someone in an ACNL FB group, I traded them my DLC from the post office and some fortune cookie stuff, and they gave me all fruits, some bells, and let me shop to my hearts content in their Main Street. So I picked up some furniture, clothes, a couple of Gracie shoes (couldn't afford anything else, haha), a fab QR code dress from their Able's, and I got a haircut too. I chose the random choice as I figured that might be a OYC kind of thing, and ended up with pink hair (never had before) and also a style I'd never had before. I've been wearing an eye patch since Day 2 as it was randomly in my shop, but I actually really love it, so I'll come up with some mad headcanon of my Mayor, like she's an ex-pirate or a smuggler or lost an eye in a knife fight with a bear or something. Sly came to visit today and we hung out in my tiny room. I won't be upgrading any time soon, I'm more bothered about paying for PWPs at the mo.



I also changed my flag properly. I want a moon-design flag, ideally with a forest feel, but this one will do for now until I have the time to do a more complicated design. My town tune is a few bars of 'Super Rad!' by The Aquabats! <3



Phoebe moved in yesterday and she's been wandering around today. She seems really fab, but as I don't know what I'm going to do with that area of my town yet, I don't know if I'll keep her. At least she's popular and I can get some $$$ when she moves if I'm lucky! Unfortunately, my 7th villager has proven to be less than great..I found Hans' plot today! I don't like the gorilla villagers, they freak me out a bit, and Hans has always looked super creepy to me, lol. But as I said before, in the spirit of the challenge I'll take what I get, and be nice to him while he's living here. I've never had him before so at least I'll be getting a true new neighbour. He also plotted excellently, exactly next to Sly, in the top left of my map on a thin bit of land that I actually hoped more neighbours would move to. 

I enacted the Beautiful Ordinance (phew, no more watering, can't be bothered to work on hybrids yet either!). I also went around placing bridges to see where I would be able to place them for future reference. Turns out I put my house right in the way of three possible locations for a third bridge..yey me..!? I was p!ssed at first, but then I realise that I'd hardly ever use a bridge in that part of town, and the second bridge wasn't actually far from the location anyway. I always do this though, I'm terrible at placing Mayor's houses >< I did place a new bridge on the other side of my map, and hopefully tomorrow my new suspension bridge will be done! I'm going to knock down the original bridge and move it a little to the right, then build a third, THEN build a camp site. Of course I need the bells first...so off to the island I go!


----------



## Capeet

Trickilicky said:


> Thanks for the updates, it sounds like your town is coming along really nicely so far! I've had Tex in my main town since Summer 2013, I love him to bits, he's so great! Sorry he didn't plot well though, but hope you like him while he's in your town  I'm totally with you on the beetle hunting thing, I'm off to do that soon as Kapp'n turned up here today!


Tex looks adorable in your signature! I'm interested in seeing what I'm going to think about him. I haven't met him before this. I'm glad he didn't move _right_ in front of my house, though, so I'm not overly upset about it. It would just be nice to get even one villager soon that I like already.
Seems like your town is getting along well too! Good luck with your beetle hunting! PWPs will be a bit easier to afford now, yay!


----------



## Dewy

Trickilicky said:


> Haha, poor Peck's been over-doing it eh? I have a spare if you still need one



Yep, he's straining all of his scrawny bird muscles >.<
If you're still around I'd still love that orange! Would you like an apple in exchange? c:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Trickilicky said:


> Ahh, Alice is adorable, she's been living in my main town since October 2013, I love her to bits. I hope you enjoy having her in Termina! Congrats on completing your first PWP! I hope to finish paying off my second bridge today so I can knock down the old one and build a couple more. I love Dizzy too (sorry to hear he didn't plot well!), your town sounds like it's coming along really nicely so far imo! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! Keep us updated when you make your new town, hope you find something you like ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, this is one of the things I'm dreading. Not plot-resetting is so hard  Sorry you got a bridge-blocker, who is it? Glad you're having fun with Deirdre anyway, the inside of her house looks like it'll be pretty decent too, deer has taste!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the updates, it sounds like your town is coming along really nicely so far! I've had Tex in my main town since Summer 2013, I love him to bits, he's so great! Sorry he didn't plot well though, but hope you like him while he's in your town  I'm totally with you on the beetle hunting thing, I'm off to do that soon as Kapp'n turned up here today!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, poor Peck's been over-doing it eh? I have a spare if you still need one
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand this..I got Hans today..sigh. I mean, he plotted fantastically, can't complain about that, but..ugh. But as you say, in the spirit of the challenge, I'll take it as it comes.
> 
> Okkkay here's a Taciturn update for the last couple days:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Taci stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I struck a deal with someone in an ACNL FB group, I traded them my DLC from the post office and some fortune cookie stuff, and they gave me all fruits, some bells, and let me shop to my hearts content in their Main Street. So I picked up some furniture, clothes, a couple of Gracie shoes (couldn't afford anything else, haha), a fab QR code dress from their Able's, and I got a haircut too. I chose the random choice as I figured that might be a OYC kind of thing, and ended up with pink hair (never had before) and also a style I'd never had before. I've been wearing an eye patch since Day 2 as it was randomly in my shop, but I actually really love it, so I'll come up with some mad headcanon of my Mayor, like she's an ex-pirate or a smuggler or lost an eye in a knife fight with a bear or something. Sly came to visit today and we hung out in my tiny room. I won't be upgrading any time soon, I'm more bothered about paying for PWPs at the mo.
> 
> View attachment 79643
> 
> I also changed my flag properly. I want a moon-design flag, ideally with a forest feel, but this one will do for now until I have the time to do a more complicated design. My town tune is a few bars of 'Super Rad!' by The Aquabats! <3
> 
> View attachment 79644
> 
> Phoebe moved in yesterday and she's been wandering around today. She seems really fab, but as I don't know what I'm going to do with that area of my town yet, I don't know if I'll keep her. At least she's popular and I can get some $$$ when she moves if I'm lucky! Unfortunately, my 7th villager has proven to be less than great..I found Hans' plot today! I don't like the gorilla villagers, they freak me out a bit, and Hans has always looked super creepy to me, lol. But as I said before, in the spirit of the challenge I'll take what I get, and be nice to him while he's living here. I've never had him before so at least I'll be getting a true new neighbour. He also plotted excellently, exactly next to Sly, in the top left of my map on a thin bit of land that I actually hoped more neighbours would move to.
> 
> I enacted the Beautiful Ordinance (phew, no more watering, can't be bothered to work on hybrids yet either!). I also went around placing bridges to see where I would be able to place them for future reference. Turns out I put my house right in the way of three possible locations for a third bridge..yey me..!? I was p!ssed at first, but then I realise that I'd hardly ever use a bridge in that part of town, and the second bridge wasn't actually far from the location anyway. I always do this though, I'm terrible at placing Mayor's houses >< I did place a new bridge on the other side of my map, and hopefully tomorrow my new suspension bridge will be done! I'm going to knock down the original bridge and move it a little to the right, then build a third, THEN build a camp site. Of course I need the bells first...so off to the island I go!


Thanks, I hope my town will turn out great ASAP! I never thought of going to town and change my hairstyle, I'll just wait until I unlock it. Very nice flag you got there, my flag is a golden rose made from a rose flag. I'm not that perfect making patterns. My town tune is the Bike theme from Pokemon Red and Blue, its my favorite (and only favorite) bike them from Pokemon.

I enacted the Bell Boom Ordinance so I can get more bells from the Snowmam and beetles. I may build another bridge not because its in a bad spot or a villager is near one, just to get around town easier.


----------



## Hazel

So I did it! Here's the tree planting ceremony of Everlong~

Villagers: Maple, Soleil, Goose, Clay, Gaston. (Fairly happy with these villagers but I'll probably let Goose and Soleil go when they ask because their house placements aren't great)
Fruit - Peaches (Never had them in New Leaf so that's finee)
Grass - Hexagon 
Town Hall - Yellow with green door (Would have preferred the original but oh well)
Train station - Red



Here's the map! Apart from the bulge in the river on the top left Im pretty happy with it! (I built my house where the player icon is).

There's not much to say other than that, I can't pay my down payment until tomorrow because Nooks is closed so I think I'll just donate some stuff and finish up  

Here's to a good year in our new towns!


----------



## pocky

Hazel said:


> Spoiler: Hazels Town
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79648
> 
> So I did it! Here's the tree planting ceremony of Everlong~
> 
> Villagers: Maple, Soleil, Goose, Clay, Gaston. (Fairly happy with these villagers but I'll probably let Goose and Soleil go when they ask because their house placements aren't great)
> Fruit - Peaches (Never had them in New Leaf so that's finee)
> Grass - Hexagon
> Town Hall - Yellow with green door (Would have preferred the original but oh well)
> Train station - Red
> 
> View attachment 79649
> 
> Here's the map! Apart from the bulge in the river on the top left Im pretty happy with it! (I built my house where the player icon is).
> 
> There's not much to say other than that, I can't pay my down payment until tomorrow because Nooks is closed so I think I'll just donate some stuff and finish up
> 
> Here's to a good year in our new towns!



Whoa! I love your town map and villagers! I really, really wanted a map like yours, but... I got tired of resetting so ended up settling for a not so great one haha


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Spoiler:  everything that's happened in Olympus today








Buck decided to move into Olympus so I'll finally have a jock villager.





He also decided to move pretty much right next to Marshal which I thought was pretty cool.





Isabelle told me that I can finally start actually doing things with Olympus now, and the first thing I did was decide to build a campsite.









I got to meet Kapp'n and I also went to the island and was super happy to see that there was a wet suit available. My island fruits are Mangos and Coconuts, just like in my main town lol.





I also managed to complete the payment for the campsite.





Dewy said:


> Love the face you chose for your mayor! I actually chose the same one, I think it's cute. I rarely see people using it though.. they usually go for the sparkly eyes or the basic AAA eyes. Nice to see another mayor with those eyes ^^
> 
> Good luck with your town and nice to see everything is going well! I am also looking forward to having the island tomorrow c:


Thank you and good luck with your town also! 
This is my favourite face type so I just couldn't help but choose it for my mayor lol.​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Also does anyone have any apples, oranges, pears, or bananas that they'd be willing to trade for some peaches or island fruit?


----------



## Hazel

pocky said:


> Whoa! I love your town map and villagers! I really, really wanted a map like yours, but... I got tired of resetting so ended up settling for a not so great one haha



Thank you!  Honestly after resetting maps all evening I was getting fed up and thought I might have to leave it but then I finally found this one! I was looking out for a map like this because it's so different to the ones I've had in the past. I'm looking forward to working on it!


----------



## pocky

I'm joining in a bit late. But whatever. Here is my town:



Spoiler: so many pictures



after much resetting I finally decided to quit being such a perfectionist and settled for a map that I would have never in a million years picked. it's not bad, just... kinda lame. but it does have a lot of space to work with. will post a picture of it tomorrow once I finish building my first pwp: a bridge.

but anyway...
- mayor: satan
- town: hell 
- train station : brown
- town hall: green (meh)
- fruit: apple (mixed feelings. I LOVE perfect apples but I was hoping for oranges. it's fine though)
- grass: hexagon (I think? hard to tell with the snow)
- original five villagers: tutu, blanche, rory, mitzy, hamphrey (from most liked to least liked) 
I really like all villagers, which is a good thing! will definitely be keeping tutu and blanche as permanent residents!​- new villagers: zucker, katt (still a fenced plot)
- ponds: one
- rocks: like seven or eight ( :/ really annoyed by this )

overall my town isn't perfect. but... I absolutely love it and have been having lots of fun with it. here are some screenshots:



I love that I got to see the Northern Lights on my first night in Hell. It made the Tree Planting ceremony feel so peaceful! I also wished that I could have kept my tent forever. But alas, I kinda need a house to gain access the island.


first night wasnt great though...









was I allowed to buy villagers with forum bells? cause I sort of bought zucker, and now Im thinking I might have broken a rule.... (though I technically already broke the TT rule to catch up with you guys since I started late) anyway... he'll be a permanent resident for sure!


and again... on the second day (been stung every day, actually)


I got visited by Katrina on the 3rd day (and by Redd on the 2nd: bought a legit statue, and also purposely bought a fake painting for my house)


I also got my first hybrid today! 


and also katt... hahaha! I jokingly told my friend that she was my dreamy, and now here she is... not gonna lie, Im definitely going to keep her as a permanent resident. it'll be cool.


----------



## RoseNitemare

Spoiler: stuff that happened in Lindor today





More Orange hybrids


Hans is moving in


Talked to Tortimer to unlock the island


Paid off my first PWP, a bridge



I also got the second part of my house paid off, and upgraded to the next size. Not looking forward to owing nook 200k bells tomorrow, but at least I'll have the island unlocked so that I can catch beetles.

A more detailed recount can be found on my blog. ->Here



pocky said:


> I'm joining in a bit late. But whatever. Here is my town:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: so many pictures
> 
> 
> 
> after much resetting I finally decided to quit being such a perfectionist and settled for a map that I would have never in a million years picked. it's not bad, just... kinda lame. but it does have a lot of space to work with. will post a picture of it tomorrow once I finish building my first pwp: a bridge.
> 
> but anyway...
> - mayor: satan
> - town: hell
> - train station : brown
> - town hall: green (meh)
> - fruit: apple (mixed feelings. I LOVE perfect apples but I was hoping for oranges. it's fine though)
> - grass: hexagon (I think? hard to tell with the snow)
> - original five villagers: tutu, blanche, rory, mitzy, hamphrey (from most liked to least liked)
> I really like all villagers, which is a good thing! will definitely be keeping tutu and blanche as permanent residents!​- new villagers: zucker, katt (still a fenced plot)
> - ponds: one
> - rocks: like seven or eight ( :/ really annoyed by this )
> 
> overall my town isn't perfect. but... I absolutely love it and have been having lots of fun with it. here are some screenshots:
> 
> View attachment 79662
> View attachment 79663
> I love that I got to see the Northern Lights on my first night in Hell. It made the Tree Planting ceremony feel so peaceful! I also wished that I could have kept my tent forever. But alas, I kinda need a house to gain access the island.
> 
> View attachment 79664
> first night wasnt great though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was I allowed to buy villagers with forum bells? cause I sort of bought zucker, and now Im thinking I might have broken a rule.... (though I technically already broke the TT rule to catch up with you guys since I started late) anyway... he'll be a permanent resident for sure!
> 
> View attachment 79665
> and again... on the second day (been stung every day, actually)
> 
> View attachment 79666
> I got visited by Katrina on the 3rd day (and by Redd on the 2nd: bought a legit statue, and also purposely bought a fake painting for my house)
> 
> View attachment 79667
> I also got my first hybrid today!
> 
> View attachment 79668
> and also katt... hahaha! I jokingly told my friend that she was my dreamy, and now here she is... not gonna lie, Im definitely going to keep her as a permanent resident. it'll be cool.



Not gonna lie, I love your naming scheme.


----------



## pocky

RoseNitemare said:


> Spoiler: stuff that happened in Lindor today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79704
> View attachment 79705
> More Orange hybrids
> 
> View attachment 79706
> Hans is moving in
> 
> View attachment 79707
> Talked to Tortimer to unlock the island
> 
> View attachment 79708
> Paid off my first PWP, a bridge
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the second part of my house paid off, and upgraded to the next size. Not looking forward to owing nook 200k bells tomorrow, but at least I'll have the island unlocked so that I can catch beetles.
> 
> A more detailed recount can be found on my blog. ->Here
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie, I love your naming scheme.



Thank you! I really love your town and mayor's names also! Oh and that face/hair combination is so cute, it reminds me of Wild World


----------



## Mr. L

Cosmic Kid said:


> View attachment 79634
> This is pretty much everything from me today. I enacted the beautiful town ordinance and donated Bells for my first PWP. I'll have a new cobblestone bridge tomorrow. My 7th move in will be Tex who placed his plot right in my mayor's yard. Also, I'm very exited that the island opens tomorrow! Gotta do some serious beetle hunting.
> 
> I'll post an in-game picture of my town map tomorrow. (I know it might be a bit late for that but yeah!) I already know where I'll put the Cafe, but that's about it. I just realized that there isn't as much free space as I would have wanted but otherwise I'm very with my map atm.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.  I'm scared that something like that'll happen to me too. Quite probable. Are you going to keep that bridge in the same place as it is now?
> Deirdre is such a sweetie, though. I hope you'll enjoy having her in your town.


For now most likely, since I reset so my next villager (Zell) isn't moving in anywhere inconvenient tomorrow.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Okay. I found a town I really like...It was the first town, actually. 
Starting villagers are Doc, Cobb, Cocoa, Portia and Elvis. 
I am most excited about Cobb and Doc. 
Town fruit it cherries, which I was hoping for. I didn't get a chance to pay off my down payment or anything yet. I just got to talk to introduce myself to all of the villagers and talk to a couple. 
Hopefully, more progress will be made tomorrow! ^-^


----------



## cIementine

Hyasynth said:


> Are you using a digital copy of the game? If so your SD card might be giving you trouble. You should probably use a different one.



No, it's a physical copy ;n; I have no idea what could have happened, my console works fine and I've had that copy for a year and it's been fine.


----------



## pocky

pumpkins said:


> No, it's a physical copy ;n; I have no idea what could have happened, my console works fine and I've had that copy for a year and it's been fine.


8C so sorry about it happening, but it's better for it to happen now while we're early in the game then for it to happen when you've gotten more done. I do hope that you figure out why you lose your file though (so it doesn't happen again.) has the cartridge popped out during saving? or did you maybe close your 3DS too soon?


----------



## cIementine

pocky said:


> 8C so sorry about it happening, but it's better for it to happen now while we're early in the game then for it to happen when you've gotten more done. I do hope that you figure out why you lose your file though (so it doesn't happen again.) has the cartridge popped out during saving? or did you maybe close your 3DS too soon?



My parents were bugging me to get off my ds so I turned it off as soon as it had saved. Maybe I didn't wait long enough?


----------



## pocky

pumpkins said:


> My parents were bugging me to get off my ds so I turned it off as soon as it had saved. Maybe I didn't wait long enough?



Yeah, probably. Maybe next time if somebody is rushing you off just leave your 3DS somewhere and let it finish then come back to it and turn it off?  Anyway, I hope your new town is amazing! Have you found a map yet?


----------



## cIementine

pocky said:


> Yeah, probably. Maybe next time if somebody is rushing you off just leave your 3DS somewhere and let it finish then come back to it and turn it off?  Anyway, I hope your new town is amazing! Have you found a map yet?



No they were like 'no turn it off right now. Off. Off. POWER BUTTON'
Not yet, I spent ages yesterday trying to find one, but not a single good map. Any good map has awful villagers I don't like ;A;


----------



## pocky

pumpkins said:


> No they were like 'no turn it off right now. Off. Off. POWER BUTTON'
> Not yet, I spent ages yesterday trying to find one, but not a single good map. Any good map has awful villagers I don't like ;A;


I'm so sorry!
Also, I know the feeling... I didn't start my town until yesterday and I had been resetting for a map since New Years. Like I got home from a New Years party at around 1am (maybe a little later) and started resetting there and then. In the end though I settled for a map that I didnt like so much  Hopefully I won't regret my decision later (right now I'm actually having fun with it, but it might become a problem once I try to decorate the town)


----------



## Punchyleaf

pumpkins said:


> No they were like 'no turn it off right now. Off. Off. POWER BUTTON'
> Not yet, I spent ages yesterday trying to find one, but not a single good map. Any good map has awful villagers I don't like ;A;



You shouldn't worry about the villagers if you have a good map. The vullagers, unlike the aesthetics of your town, are changeable.


----------



## Ninetees

Hey everyone! I started my town on the 1st of January, so I hope I can still participate in this challenge. I was more active on another AC forum, but I decided to join this one as well. Let me give you guys a little scoop about my town..

First of all, I named my town ''Ninetees''. I myself am a ninetees baby  and I also thought it was a pretty good era, so that was basically my ''inspiration'' behind that name. I am on day 5 and I currently have 7 villagers living in my town. Roscoe, Maelle, Punchy, Briff & Bertha were the villagers I began with and Marshal & Frita (-__-) recently moved in. I am not particularly too fond of all my villagers, (with the exception of Marshal) but I wont purposely try to kick anyone out. I will be taking it day by day and if they so happen decide they want to move out, I will certainly not stop them. As far as the rest of my town is concerned, I have paid of my second home debt, I have a few hybrids, I've acquired my town development permit today, so I should be able to start building within the next couple of days and I spoke to Mr. Tortimer today, so I should be able to visit the Island tomorrow. I am pretty satisfied with my town layout so far. I really hope Goldie decides to move in soon <3 She was my fave. 
Welp.. I will try to post some pictures tomorrow


----------



## Capeet

pumpkins said:


> No they were like 'no turn it off right now. Off. Off. POWER BUTTON'
> Not yet, I spent ages yesterday trying to find one, but not a single good map. Any good map has awful villagers I don't like ;A;



I'm sorry this is happening to you. .__. I really hope that you'd be able to find a nice new map and that there wouldn't be similar problems this time. It wouldn't be nice if you had to buy a new copy... Keep us updated on this!



Ninetees said:


> Hey everyone! I started my town on the 1st of January, so I hope I can still participate in this challenge. I was more active on another AC forum, but I decided to join this one as well. Let me give you guys a little scoop about my town..
> 
> First of all, I named my town ''Ninetees''. I myself am a ninetees baby  and I also thought it was a pretty good era, so that was basically my ''inspiration'' behind that name. I am on day 5 and I currently have 7 villagers living in my town. Roscoe, Maelle, Punchy, Briff & Bertha were the villagers I began with and Marshal & Frita (-__-) recently moved in. I am not particularly too fond of all my villagers, (with the exception of Marshal) but I wont purposely try to kick anyone out. I will be taking it day by day and if they so happen decide they want to move out, I will certainly not stop them. As far as the rest of my town is concerned, I have paid of my second home debt, I have a few hybrids, I've acquired my town development permit today, so I should be able to start building within the next couple of days and I spoke to Mr. Tortimer today, so I should be able to visit the Island tomorrow. I am pretty satisfied with my town layout so far. I really hope Goldie decides to move in soon <3 She was my fave.
> Welp.. I will try to post some pictures tomorrow



Welcome to TBT and this challenge! I hope you'll have a great time here. 
It seems like you have a nice start in your new town. And yeah, don't worry having villagers that you don't really like. I'm not too fond of my current villagers, either, but like you, I won't try to make them move out. In fact, I'm trying to get to know them better so maybe I'll start to like them better. I see it's already happening...
Anyway, welcome aboard!



Spoiler: What happened in Ea today?




The second bridge is very useful. I might move it a little once I'm able to build zen bridges. I'm not sure yet.

Met Tex today. Hopefully he'll turn out nice!

I went to the island and played Easy Hammer Tours. I'm looking forward to go to tours that'll make me more medals. I used the medals to buy a cabana lamp from the Island Shop. I went to the island again later and caught some beetles. I only made some 400,000 Bells but I figured I won't need more just yet. Paid the 98,000 Bells loan so my house will expand again tomorrow! I wouldn't have wanted to expand the first floor to maximum, but oh well. I'm not sure which rooms I want yet as I'm not going to fully expand my house.

I almost forgot! Look! I got my first PWP suggestion today! I'm definitely building the stone tablet at some point. I just need to do some planning first. I hope Croque will continue giving me lots of suggestions! 

Here's a better picture of my map. I want to make my town a forest-y nature town with some zen parts. I don't have plans for PWP placements yet. Except that the Cafe will be built next to Town Hall. I might make a camping area to the narrow strip of land below the bridge. Then it wouldn't be in the way. But on the other hand, that'd be a great place for a park... Do you have any suggestions on where I should place the campsite area? Any other thoughts about my map would be appreciated, too.


----------



## Hyasynth

I've been out running errands downtown so I'm just now starting up the game, but I can already see that today will be a pretty eventful day.



Spoiler




Propolis finally has a second bridge. Nice as my map is, it is in dire need of 3 bridges to be convenient.
Peaches moved in. I don't hate her as much as I thought I would, but I can't say I like her either. I will gladly hand her off to the first person who wants her.
Speaking of recent move-ins, I couldn't find Fuchsia at all yesterday. Finally found her today, and the first thing she does is try to sell me a Solemn Painting. I didn't take the bait.
I currently have three of four snowpeople built. Going to build the Snowtyke today, so I'll have the complete family for all of one day. Poor Snowmam's on her last legs.
BTW, today's Snowman number is *30*. If you need 30, let me know and I'll let you in.
I'll be paying the island a visit today once I've settled in.


----------



## Dogoat

http://imgur.com/a/Fce7A

Just an update of what's been going on in Florence! Haven't gotten my approval rating yet because I've been too busy to work towards that so!


----------



## pocky

Cosmic Kid said:


> Spoiler: What happened in Ea today?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79763
> The second bridge is very useful. I might move it a little once I'm able to build zen bridges. I'm not sure yet.
> View attachment 79764
> Met Tex today. Hopefully he'll turn out nice!
> View attachment 79765
> I went to the island and played Easy Hammer Tours. I'm looking forward to go to tours that'll make me more medals. I used the medals to buy a cabana lamp from the Island Shop. I went to the island again later and caught some beetles. I only made some 400,000 Bells but I figured I won't need more just yet. Paid the 98,000 Bells loan so my house will expand again tomorrow! I wouldn't have wanted to expand the first floor to maximum, but oh well. I'm not sure which rooms I want yet as I'm not going to fully expand my house.
> View attachment 79776
> I almost forgot! Look! I got my first PWP suggestion today! I'm definitely building the stone tablet at some point. I just need to do some planning first. I hope Croque will continue giving me lots of suggestions!
> View attachment 79773
> Here's a better picture of my map. I want to make my town a forest-y nature town with some zen parts. I don't have plans for PWP placements yet. Except that the Cafe will be built next to Town Hall. I might make a camping area to the narrow strip of land below the bridge. Then it wouldn't be in the way. But on the other hand, that'd be a great place for a park... Do you have any suggestions on where I should place the campsite area? Any other thoughts about my map would be appreciated, too.



whoa! so much progress, grats on your first request, I love your map! Why not have the park and campsite in the same area? Like maybe the park leads to some wooded area where the camp is?



Kenny said:


> http://imgur.com/a/Fce7A
> 
> Just an update of what's been going on in Florence! Haven't gotten my approval rating yet because I've been too busy to work towards that so!



whoa, your starting villagers are all amazing!

- - - Post Merge - - -


Welcome to TBT! Cant wait to see pictures of your town, hope you get Goldie soon!


----------



## Trickilicky

Hi guys, hope you're have a good day so far. Back at work tomorrow so things are getting busier, but I did enjoy catching up on all your updates! I'm glad everyone is enjoying how things are going in your new towns so far  A lot of us will have their 8th villager plot tomorrow, I wonder who we'll get? I'm waiting on a cranky now, there are loads of crankies I like so hopefully I'll get someone decent! Which personality are you all missing from your town?



Spoiler: Taciturn update



Today in Taciturn I went to the island and got 'gold' on all the easy tours available, then I caught a ton of bugs, fish and sea creatures. I even got my first badge because of it: the bronze sea creature catalog badge! I've decided to try and catch all the January stuff for my museum, so I can spend the rest of this month mapping out my town and placing PWPs and such. I've already decided on the four main 'attractions' of my town: a summer camp, a spa, a park, and a beach hut cafe area. All good in theory but I need to choose where to develop these ideas. I don't have much spare time to do that properly until this weekend when I'll have the house to myself for a couple days (yey). I also paid off a second suspension bridge which that will be built tomorrow, and have arranged for the original bridge to be knocked down. Hans moved in, he's okay I guess. Creepy and sort of intimidating, but I really like smugs, so he's got that going for him at least. Looking forward to seeing which cranky I get tomorrow!!!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I finally got my approval rating up to 100% last night, I should have the permit today and I've got a little less than what I need to completely pay off my final loan so I can start upgrading. Haven't paid a dime yet, since I've been on too late to catch Nook open.


----------



## cIementine

I found my dream map with 3 dream villagers! Fang, Poppy, and Beau. Only downside is pears, but the placement of everything is just so perfect! It's better than my last one, plus I got Beau again. I was starting to think I'd never replace Cape May!
This new town is called Creenaye though ;u;


----------



## Hazel

I'm missing a peppy villager, I've my fingers crossed for Ruby or Sprinkle! 

Everlong update:



Spoiler



- I caught up on the dates so no more TT for me!

- Paid my down payment 

- Colton moved in

- Got my 100% approval rating

- Built a perfect snow family

- Got the beautiful town ordinance and started funds for a suspension bridge 

- Clay visited my house and later gave me a persimmon.

- Played first game of hide and seek in Everlong 

- Tammy moved in


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm missing a Smug. If I get Marshal or Eugene i'll be *SHOCKED!*



Spoiler: Other than that here's what happened in Termina today!





My first chat with Alice. Shes so nice to have!


My first hybrids ever in Termina!

My Snowmam is gone! But since I can catch beetles at the island, its not a problem.

I did unlock the island yesterday but I didn't go, I forgot to. I got a chance today! Lets see what happened there.


This is probably something resetti would say.


What do you know! Flip Flops in my island, I was hoping they would be there.


Here I am in them! Its not bad, but it is for winter though.



That's all for today! Let me know what you think.


----------



## pocky

Spoiler: hell update




Katt moved in! I know that she looks stupid, but I don't know... I kinda dig her look. And her introduction made me laugh! I think I'll keep her as a permanent resident, meaning that I already got 4 of my 10 Dreamies (Tutu, Blanche, Zucker, and Katt.) 


I also went to my first PWP ceremony! For a suspension bridge  I decided that I wanted to use this style for all of my bridges, so I'll be tearing down the cobblestone bridge that came with the town and rebuilding it tomorrow:


Might not be such a good idea to do this so early on considering that bridges are so expensive, but whatever. I wanna get this out of the way as soon as I can.


I also played some island games until I had enough medals for Club Tortimer. There is also a *green wetsuit* in my Island Shop. I don't want it because my favorite one is the stripped one. But... it's there if any of you guys want to buy it!

Now I'm just waiting for it to be night time so I can catch some beetles  GOTTA PAY DA BILLS



I'm also in the process of revamping my cycling town!  I'll let you guys know when I got the thread up and running again (figured a lot of you still need your dreamies)


----------



## Paperboy012305

pocky said:


> Spoiler: hell update
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79798
> Katt moved in! I know that she looks stupid, but I don't know... I kinda dig her look. And her introduction made me laugh! I think I'll keep her as a permanent resident, meaning that I already got 4 of my 10 Dreamies (Tutu, Blanche, Zucker, and Katt.)
> 
> View attachment 79799
> I also went to my first PWP ceremony! For a suspension bridge  I decided that I wanted to use this style for all of my bridges, so I'll be tearing down the cobblestone bridge that came with the town and rebuilding it tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 79800
> Might not be such a good idea to do this so early on considering that bridges are so expensive, but whatever. I wanna get this out of the way as soon as I can.
> 
> View attachment 79803
> I also played some island games until I had enough medals for Club Tortimer. There is also a *green wetsuit* in my Island Shop. I don't want it because my favorite one is the stripped one. But... it's there if any of you guys want to buy it!
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for it to be night time so I can catch some beetles  GOTTA PAY DA BILLS
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also in the process of revamping my cycling town!  I'll let you guys know when I got the thread up and running again (figured a lot of you still need your dreamies)


Ooh! Barold is moving on the 7th, so i'll have space then. I'll be on the lurkout when its open. (See what I did there?)


----------



## Noctis

Ah I regret not coming here sooner. it's really nice to see a lot doing this and seeing how everyone is progressing. If I had another copy I would had definitely done this.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Shep is moving in tomorrow, Apple and Punchy are all moved in and now I'm on my way to the Island. Nooklings has been disappointing with items


----------



## Paperboy012305

Its 7pm where I am. Better start catching beetles!


----------



## X2k5a7y

Bangle is moving in tomorrow! ^-^ 
I named the Mayor Shiloh, and my town name is Hysteria, by the way. 
I forgot to mention that.


----------



## pocky

Darn, 8PM and I forgot all about the beetles! Was riding my bike for an hour and now I gotta shower >__< Then dinner


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Spoiler:  Olympus updates








Last night I got to meet Phineas and I got my first badge.





Paid off my home loan and straight away went to get my house upgraded again.





I finally got to meet Buck. He seems okay but his eyebrows are kind of distracting..





Red decided to set up shop and I bought a scary painting since it was the only thing that was real.





The Early Bird ordinance went up today which is great because now I wont have to wait hours for all of the shops to open.





Butch decided to sell some lucky clovers, which wasn't something I was aware villagers could do. 





Did the ceremony for the campsite and I'm excited to see who'll be there tommorrow, I'm hoping for some one cool so I can get another villager. Though I'll probably end up inviting whoever appears even if I don't like them all too well..





Butch also came to visit me and decided to comment on how there's only 7 items in my room.. it's not my fault that nooklings hasn't been selling anything decent


----------



## RoseNitemare

Spoiler: Lindor update!




First PWP!  Not sure if I'm gonna use it though.

Got the bridge done today. Makes getting to the dock MUCH easier.

Sold a bunch of beetles after donating a bunch to the museum.

Got my 200k loan paid off. Unfortunately, Nook's Homes closed before I could tell him and get the next upgrade. Ah well.
Blog post: Here



Glad to have access to the island. It'll be much easier to get bells now.


----------



## Capeet

pocky said:


> whoa! so much progress, grats on your first request, I love your map! Why not have the park and campsite in the same area? Like maybe the park leads to some wooded area where the camp is?


That's definitely something to think of! Thank you for the idea!
By the way, I like how you named your town and mayor.  The screenshots of your new villagers being really excited about living in Hell are just so amusing. 

Some morning news from my town. Hybrids seem to be spawning veery seldom in Ea. I still have only 3 and no new ones today. Also, Hamlet will move in tomorrow. His placement is just glorious. Guess whether he decided to move right in front of my new bridge, only two spaces away from it. So yay again. It's kind of funny, though. 
The gardening store is good news! I'm excited to see how long it'll take to construct it.


----------



## Eline

I love reading this thread c: I didn't do it though, because I restarted in December and I don't have a second copy. BUT I LOVE THIS.


----------



## lazuli

i reset my town
_AGAIN_

im now mayor david of new era

new era was reportedly founded on january 1, 2015. however, residents cannot quite recall this. the town's records do show that mayor david arrived and planted the town tree on this day
(aka meaning i ttd back to jan 1 last night to do this)

Native Fruits: Orange
Current Villagers: Bunnie, Flurry, Camofrog, Nate, Costeau

idk about male dreamies, i know that i want whitney, lily, lolly, dotty and MAYB maple.


----------



## Sanaki

Wish I saw this sooner...


----------



## minnew

Awesome towns guys! I haven't had much time to update in this thread, but I've been playing! 
Here are the updates for the first few days in Lunami - 



Spoiler: Lunami - January 2nd - 5th





Day 2 - January 02, 2015






Had a visit from Gulliver on the beach





Isabelle gave Lilou oranges





Watched the Northern Lights ^_^


Day 3 - January 03, 2015





Lunami's first new villager is Flora!





After all of her hard work, Lilou got 100% approval rating for the town!


Day 4 - January 04, 2015





Ugh, Julian you couldn't have picked a worse spot!





Lilou enacted the "Keep Lunami Beautiful" ordinance.


Day 5 - January 05, 2016





Flattery won't change my annoyance with you and your awful house placement Julian!!!​


​


----------



## Hyasynth

I've been running errands all morning so I'll post an update a little later.



minnew said:


> Awesome towns guys! I haven't had much time to update in this thread, but I've been playing!
> Here are the updates for the first few days in Lunami -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lunami - January 2nd - 5th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 - January 02, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a visit from Gulliver on the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabelle gave Lilou oranges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched the Northern Lights ^_^
> 
> 
> Day 3 - January 03, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunami's first new villager is Flora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all of her hard work, Lilou got 100% approval rating for the town!
> 
> 
> Day 4 - January 04, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, Julian you couldn't have picked a worse spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilou enacted the "Keep Lunami Beautiful" ordinance.
> 
> 
> Day 5 - January 05, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flattery won't change my annoyance with you and your awful house placement Julian!!!​
> 
> 
> ​


If worst comes to worst you can pawn off Julian on one of the 5 million pastel kawaii uguu towns and make a boatload of $$


----------



## Mycaruba

Hello thread people. I started my town on the 1st and have been looking here even since, and just decided to post today. Never been a time traveller or resetter so shouldn't be too hard.

So far it's been good :] happy with the layout and everything

Also chuffed with my starting villagers - Roscoe, Pinky, Goldie, Bob, and Antonio (like Bob especially), having never had any of them before.

Also, Fuchsia and Pancetti moved in (don't really like either haha), and O'Hare is moving tomorrow.

Extra stuff- oranges, blue town hall, red train station, star snow

(I'll maybe post my map soon)

Good luck to the rest of you :]]]


----------



## infern1300

I missed this on the first as I only got back into AC today... would've loved to have done this though! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## lazuli

o ya town info:
- star snow/circle grass (yas)
- brown town hall/train statsion (YAS)

i scored sweet l00t for my tent/house:
- red common bed
- wooden stool (fun fact: never in all my towns have i found this item)
- free lantern

ill post stuff in my blog tree i guess
mayb ill start a fc2 blog instead
O MAN _I JUST REMEMBERED MY GAME DEV BLOG_


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I still propose we make some kind of blog to post our experiences and maybe get the word of the challenge out for interested folk. We'd all have to be able to post somehow but otherwise, shouldn't be too difficult. 

I've gotten my permit from Isabelle and I can finally begin crafting my town into a little lovely place to settle down into. I haven't started a PWP or changed ordinances because I've got plenty to pay Nook the 39k and I need to do that first.


----------



## Trickilicky

Ahri said:


> Wish I saw this sooner...





infern1300 said:


> I missed this on the first as I only got back into AC today... would've loved to have done this though! Good luck to everyone!



Guys guys guysss! Please join us if you fancy it, don't feel left out! We're only 6 days in, nothing major has happened yet, so you won't be far behind. And even if you're starting outside of the 'official' date on the challenge, you can still do a whole year, and we can celebrate your one year anniversary on your founding date  So if you do decide to join in, post up your deets, we'd love to hear about your new towns ^_^

Having so much fun reading through everyone's town news!! Has anyone else got a new plot today? I'll share mine in my update! I'm so glad we're all enjoying this experience  Personally, I'm loving that I can switch my game off and not get obsessive about getting everything done right away, it's such a relief.



Spoiler: Taciturn



I was at work today, so I checked in briefly at lunch time to see who my 8th villager would be. I searched but couldn't find a plot, and as I was walking up the skinny bit of land that leads up to my (future) summer camp forest, there was a plot right there...it's Lobo! I'm really pleased, I think he's fab, one of my fave crankies, and I haven't had him in a town since Summer 2013 (he was a starter in Cinnabar!). 
That strip of land he has plotted in, I had no real clue what to do with, and I figured I'd plant a few lines of trees to fill it up. I'd never thought it might be a good place for villager houses, but actually it seems pretty okay, or at least it doesn't get in the way of any future plans. I've been very lucky with my random villager plots so far!

I also set up my third bridge project, and am going to beetle hunt soon to pay it off. I also got my first PWP request today - Jambette asked for a lighthouse! I was pleased, it's one of my faves, although not sure where I'll build it yet. All in all, I didn't play for long so far, but it's been a good day in town! ^_^


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Trickilicky said:


> Guys guys guysss! Please join us if you fancy it, don't feel left out! We're only 6 days in, nothing major has happened yet, so you won't be far behind. And even if you're starting outside of the 'official' date on the challenge, you can still do a whole year, and we can celebrate your one year anniversary on your founding date  So if you do decide to join in, post up your deets, we'd love to hear about your new towns ^_^
> 
> Having so much fun reading through everyone's town news!! Has anyone else got a new plot today? I'll share mine in my update! I'm so glad we're all enjoying this experience  Personally, I'm loving that I can switch my game off and not get obsessive about getting everything done right away, it's such a relief.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Taciturn
> 
> 
> 
> I was at work today, so I checked in briefly at lunch time to see who my 8th villager would be. I searched but couldn't find a plot, and as I was walking up the skinny bit of land that leads up to my (future) summer camp forest, there was a plot right there...it's Lobo! I'm really pleased, I think he's fab, one of my fave crankies, and I haven't had him in a town since Summer 2013 (he was a starter in Cinnabar!).
> That strip of land he has plotted in, I had no real clue what to do with, and I figured I'd plant a few lines of trees to fill it up. I'd never thought it might be a good place for villager houses, but actually it seems pretty okay, or at least it doesn't get in the way of any future plans. I've been very lucky with my random villager plots so far!
> 
> I also set up my third bridge project, and am going to beetle hunt soon to pay it off. I also got my first PWP request today - Jambette asked for a lighthouse! I was pleased, it's one of my faves, although not sure where I'll build it yet. All in all, I didn't play for long so far, but it's been a good day in town! ^_^



Congratulations on Lobo! He shares my birthday 

But even if it isn't January 1st, you can still join! As Trick said, I doubt many of us have progressed very far in the game so it isn't too late! You can either just start today or if you don't mind a little TTing, TT to the first and start your town, then just TT day by day until the 6th.


----------



## Trickilicky

Kippla said:


> I still propose we make some kind of blog to post our experiences and maybe get the word of the challenge out for interested folk. We'd all have to be able to post somehow but otherwise, shouldn't be too difficult.
> 
> I've gotten my permit from Isabelle and I can finally begin crafting my town into a little lovely place to settle down into. I haven't started a PWP or changed ordinances because I've got plenty to pay Nook the 39k and I need to do that first.





Kippla said:


> Congratulations on Lobo! He shares my birthday
> 
> But even if it isn't January 1st, you can still join! As Trick said, I doubt many of us have progressed very far in the game so it isn't too late! You can either just start today or if you don't mind a little TTing, TT to the first and start your town, then just TT day by day until the 6th.



Thanks for the congrats! Aww you got Lobo as a birthday buddy, that's awesome  Have fun working on Fresh once you've crossed Nook's palm with gold! It all starts to get serious once that 39k is paid off, lol.

Blogs are a great idea, and I know there are a few Tumblr people here, if perhaps we could make some kind of master post with the addresses. Everyone with a OYC Tumblr can use the same tags to keep in touch (I think pumpkins made one). I don't actually have a Tumblr yet, I'll look into it at the weekend when I have more time. But I'll bookmark the pages of others so I can see what's happening


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Trickilicky said:


> Thanks for the congrats! Aww you got Lobo as a birthday buddy, that's awesome  Have fun working on Fresh once you've crossed Nook's palm with gold! It all starts to get serious once that 39k is paid off, lol.
> 
> Blogs are a great idea, and I know there are a few Tumblr people here, if perhaps we could make some kind of master post with the addresses. Everyone with a OYC Tumblr can use the same tags to keep in touch (I think pumpkins made one). I don't actually have a Tumblr yet, I'll look into it at the weekend when I have more time. But I'll bookmark the pages of others so I can see what's happening



Oh this is a great idea! That way we can post at our own leisure, and besides. Who doesn't need help at finding a good theme on Tumblr?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Trickilicky said:


> Guys guys guysss! Please join us if you fancy it, don't feel left out! We're only 6 days in, nothing major has happened yet, so you won't be far behind. And even if you're starting outside of the 'official' date on the challenge, you can still do a whole year, and we can celebrate your one year anniversary on your founding date  So if you do decide to join in, post up your deets, we'd love to hear about your new towns ^_^
> 
> Having so much fun reading through everyone's town news!! Has anyone else got a new plot today? I'll share mine in my update! I'm so glad we're all enjoying this experience  Personally, I'm loving that I can switch my game off and not get obsessive about getting everything done right away, it's such a relief.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Taciturn
> 
> 
> 
> I was at work today, so I checked in briefly at lunch time to see who my 8th villager would be. I searched but couldn't find a plot, and as I was walking up the skinny bit of land that leads up to my (future) summer camp forest, there was a plot right there...it's Lobo! I'm really pleased, I think he's fab, one of my fave crankies, and I haven't had him in a town since Summer 2013 (he was a starter in Cinnabar!).
> That strip of land he has plotted in, I had no real clue what to do with, and I figured I'd plant a few lines of trees to fill it up. I'd never thought it might be a good place for villager houses, but actually it seems pretty okay, or at least it doesn't get in the way of any future plans. I've been very lucky with my random villager plots so far!
> 
> I also set up my third bridge project, and am going to beetle hunt soon to pay it off. I also got my first PWP request today - Jambette asked for a lighthouse! I was pleased, it's one of my faves, although not sure where I'll build it yet. All in all, I didn't play for long so far, but it's been a good day in town! ^_^


I too love reading through everyone's town news. So interesting to see what recently happened. That's pretty nice to get Lobo. He's not my favorite but its cool you got him.

I just realized that Termina is a location in Majora's Mask! I don't even like Zelda but whatever. Still a nice name to have. 



Spoiler: Oh well, lets see what happened today!





Klaus is moving in Termina today, its close to the town hall but its not *THAT* close to it



I just finished the Suspension Bridge today, and no. I'm not going to demolish the starting bridge just because Cole is 4 spaces next to it.



It looks like the fruit I planted from other towns is starting to grow.



Whoa! That's a lot of Hermit Crabs! And hey, there's an Elephant Beetle right there.



The Garden Shop will be in Termina soon!



Strange, those eyes and a Team Nintendo Tee... I'm cosplaying him to be the villager from Mario Kart 8. I just need the light brown bedhead hair, green eyes, tan dogtooth pants and basketball shoes. Why wait until May to play as him when I can as soon as possible?
​


----------



## pocky

infern1300 said:


> I missed this on the first as I only got back into AC today... would've loved to have done this though! Good luck to everyone!



You can still do it! Even if you join in late  I joined a bit late as well


----------



## infern1300

Trickilicky said:


> Guys guys guysss! Please join us if you fancy it, don't feel left out! We're only 6 days in, nothing major has happened yet, so you won't be far behind. And even if you're starting outside of the 'official' date on the challenge, you can still do a whole year, and we can celebrate your one year anniversary on your founding date  So if you do decide to join in, post up your deets, we'd love to hear about your new towns ^_^
> 
> Having so much fun reading through everyone's town news!! Has anyone else got a new plot today? I'll share mine in my update! I'm so glad we're all enjoying this experience  Personally, I'm loving that I can switch my game off and not get obsessive about getting everything done right away, it's such a relief.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Taciturn
> 
> 
> 
> I was at work today, so I checked in briefly at lunch time to see who my 8th villager would be. I searched but couldn't find a plot, and as I was walking up the skinny bit of land that leads up to my (future) summer camp forest, there was a plot right there...it's Lobo! I'm really pleased, I think he's fab, one of my fave crankies, and I haven't had him in a town since Summer 2013 (he was a starter in Cinnabar!).
> That strip of land he has plotted in, I had no real clue what to do with, and I figured I'd plant a few lines of trees to fill it up. I'd never thought it might be a good place for villager houses, but actually it seems pretty okay, or at least it doesn't get in the way of any future plans. I've been very lucky with my random villager plots so far!
> 
> I also set up my third bridge project, and am going to beetle hunt soon to pay it off. I also got my first PWP request today - Jambette asked for a lighthouse! I was pleased, it's one of my faves, although not sure where I'll build it yet. All in all, I didn't play for long so far, but it's been a good day in town! ^_^



I shall restart tomorrow then! am going to give a few items to a friend. ones that have memories behind them.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I made my little blog with the organicallycrossing URL!


----------



## Hazel

Kippla said:


> I made my little blog with the organicallycrossing URL!



Just followed you!

I also love reading everyone's updates, I've totally been checking back to this thread numerous times throughout the last few days. We should definitely organise a masterpost of everyone taking part and their blogs (if they have them!) beside their names. 

At the moment I'm planning on doing small updates on this thread and longer weekly updates with pictures etc on my blog. I'll probably post random screenshots of town there too when more things start to happen. But yeah I've been using pumpkin's organicallycrossing tag and I think we should at least make that a thing and try and get the word out there!

Anyways here's today's events in Everlong~



Spoiler



- Bubbles is moving in

- Soleil came to visit my house

- I made my town flag (it's a perfect peach) using the website Trickilicly suggested (it's awesome thank you!)

- I edited my town tune so it's a more accurate version of Everlong by the Foo Fighters (or as close as I could get, I had to transpose the key and the note values are a bit off but oh well)

- Katrina was in town again

- Payed Nook the 39k so I'll finally get to visit the island soon! :')



- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I just had an idea! Maybe anyone who's doing the challenge and posting on tumblr could change their blog title to #organicallycrossing or The One Year Challenge or something also those lines to spread the word more as well as using the tag!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I've added the #organicallycrossing tag to my description, and I'll put it in every post I make. Good idea!


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Kippla said:


> I made my little blog with the organicallycrossing URL!



Followed you!  
Having a blog for this challenge seems pretty cool so I've also decided to create one, you can find it here. 
It's extremely empty at the moment but I plan on using it as a sort of diary for my mayor and her adventures in Olympus along with some random acnl stuff


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I followed you both


----------



## Hyasynth

I'm tempted to make a Tumblr for the challenge but I don't trust my own ability to maintain it for a year. I might grab a URL anyway and see what happens.

Upd8:


Spoiler




Today's move-in finally gave me a Smug, and it's Jacques! Jacques became my favorite Smug when I visited a random dream town that had him, and he left an impression on me since I had never seen or heard of him. So cool. ♥
I haven't gone beetle hunting yet, but I did stop by the island to start nabbing summer bug dex entries before chopping down all the trees.
I currently have a little over 40 medals. If anyone has white or black wetsuits at their island at any point, do let me know because I really want one.
I added a third bridge for more convenience and now need to fund it. I'm going to have to start beetle hunting more aggressively from here on out.
Stitches gave me the Caution Sign PWP, which I never intend to use.
Fuchsia has been shaking trees literally all day and I have no idea what she's hoping to achieve.


----------



## Paperboy012305

*Sigh* Wish I could make a blog for the challenge.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Even if you can't maintain a blog for a year (my definition of maintain is daily posting) you could still give it a shot. I probably won't daily post but I still claimed the organicallycrossing URL before anybody else. I've downloaded Chrome so I can use a couple extensions like auto tagging (#organicallycrossing and #theoneyearchallenge are my current autos).


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> Even if you can't maintain a blog for a year (my definition of maintain is daily posting) you could still give it a shot. I probably won't daily post but I still claimed the organicallycrossing URL before anybody else. I've downloaded Chrome so I can use a couple extensions like auto tagging (#organicallycrossing and #theoneyearchallenge are my current autos).


If I would I gotta ask my parents, right now it just isn't the time.


----------



## Hazel

Hyasynth said:


> I'm tempted to make a Tumblr for the challenge but I don't trust my own ability to maintain it for a year. I might grab a URL anyway and see what happens.



If you don't think you'll be able to post on your blog everyday then do what I'm doing, post here everyday and just do a longer weekly post on your blog! Defo make a tumblr if you're tempted even if you just end up reblogging things it'll be worth it, you can get a lot of inspiration for your town from other acnl blogs and yeah


----------



## Dewy

Found Pietro's plot today! I've never met him in game, but he doesn't seem too bad. He also placed his house nicely, so maybe I'll let him stay for a while! :3
Not time traveling is becoming hard. I really want to unlock Harriet's and the sewing machine and meet my ninth villager and do everything all at once >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also: does anyone have a peach I could have? Whitney asked for one but my peach trees aren't done growing ~


----------



## Coni

omg I just came back from getting my second copy. Thanks for the wonderful idea!!


----------



## pocky

Dewy said:


> Found Pietro's plot today! I've never met him in game, but he doesn't seem too bad. He also placed his house nicely, so maybe I'll let him stay for a while! :3
> Not time traveling is becoming hard. I really want to unlock Harriet's and the sewing machine and meet my ninth villager and do everything all at once >.<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also: does anyone have a peach I could have? Whitney asked for one but my peach trees aren't done growing ~



I found Pietro's plot also! I'm beyond excited to have him in my town!


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Spoiler:  stuff that happened in Olympus today









I'm finally getting the gardening store! Now I can finally start working on getting rid of all of the tree's in my way and making a cute little dirt path.





Canberra's moving to town. I've never had her before but she seems okay, plus her house is in a great spot unlike Marshal and Buck who both decided to move in a little bit in front of re-tail.





I got Chester as my camper today. I really like him so I asked him to move to Olympus and he said yes right away, afterwards I played a few games with him in hopes of gaining some cool new furniture for my house but I spen't more bells then anything and ending up leaving with a bunch of junk and no bells lol.





Marshal also invited me over today and I showed up 20 minutes early, though he was fine with it and let me steal buy his sofa.


I also made a tumblr blog under the url mayor-ambrosia  to make it easier to see everything that's been happening in Olympus. 
I'm writing each day out in the form of my mayors diary to make it a bit more personal and interesting. It isn't the best since I haven't written anything in so long but if any of you ever want to see what's been happening in Olympus with a bit more detail you can! ​


----------



## pocky

Hey guys! First of all, my cycling thread is back in business. All villagers are free, though I may trade 1st Tier villagers for other villagers every now and then. At least until I get all of Hell's dreamies. Here is a CLICKY to the thread if anyone's interested!

NOW ON TO MY TOWN UPDATE~~



Spoiler: a day in hell



not a lot happened today, unfortunately. but I did wake up to this:

Pietro is moving in! I've never had him before so I'm really excited for him. Thinking of keeping him as a perfect resident. Okay so... I don't know whats wrong with me but I love every villager so far and I want them all to stay here forever! Also, on a funny note: Pietro ALSO moved into my cycling town! (though he is in boxes right now)


The garden center is also being built! This is very exciting! I need axes to start chopping down trees! 


Also, remember that bridge I tore down? Well, today I went ahead and replaced it with a Suspension Bridge --but it won't be built until tomorrow :'(

That's it, haha, not much happened today!


----------



## Trickilicky

OMG, Pietro seems to be cropping up a lot! I'm so jealous, I think he's fabulous, but I got HANS as my smug, ughhhhhhh. I'm trying to be nice to him, but he's so freaking creepy!! I kind of hope he's the first one to ask to move  

I've book marked all the Tumblr addy's will check in on them daily, and if I end up making one I'll follow you all 

I don't work on Wednesday's so after my chores I'm going to settle in for some ACNL and try to make some progress in Taciturn! ^_^

I'll check back later, have a great night/morning guys!


----------



## infern1300

I am now Mayor of my new town, Minisia! Will post pics now.
Info:
Yellow train station wooo
Brown TH with white borders(looks great!)
Circle Snow... was hoping for stars. 
Villagers:Margie, Bob, Pippy, Axel and Del.
Fruit: Apples! got a perfect one first day


----------



## infern1300

Guys, I will do everything else legit, but can I TT 6 days to catch up on you all? Or shall I just play it out? Also how do I post images from my DS? Im nooby when it comes to that stuff lol


----------



## lazuli

infern1300 said:


> Guys, I will do everything else legit, but can I TT 6 days to catch up on you all? Or shall I just play it out? Also how do I post images from my DS? Im nooby when it comes to that stuff lol



you can either tt or play it out
you can open the home menu when you want to take a picture, go to miiverse, new post and attach a screenshot. you can put smth like hi or . in the message and post it. open browser, go to miiverse website, find your posts (miiverse.nintendo.net/users/YOURUSERNAMEHERE/posts), find the post, open it, right click + copy img url, paste it wherever here within [/ img] tags
its easier w a computer tho


----------



## infern1300

computertrash said:


> you can either tt or play it out
> you can open the home menu when you want to take a picture, go to miiverse, new post and attach a screenshot. you can put smth like hi or . in the message and post it. open browser, go to miiverse website, find your posts (miiverse.nintendo.net/users/YOURUSERNAMEHERE/posts), find the post, open it, right click + copy img url, paste it wherever here within [/ img] tags
> its easier w a computer tho[/QUOTE]
> 
> Ok I have images already on my SD card, just the town map I will have to do by that method. Thanks!
> 
> I will go up six days and then return to usual day. I will be able to do an update too. Hope you all don't think bad of me ;.;


----------



## Brobasaur

What's plot reset?


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i never reset my main town
but i have 6 game cartridges lol (for some reason i don't have the heart to destroy cute villagers) so i ended up buying new cartridge lol...
i will join in....i will let you know the town name when i created it
so i need to start 1/1/2015 as start date of my new town ?


----------



## infern1300

Yes Luna. I made a mistake and started it today. So i have TTed twice and will now return to this date.


----------



## Camillion

Anyone have pears? I've got apples, oranges, and mangoes if anyone needs em


----------



## Ninetees

I think I have to restart my whole game. My map layout is amazing and I am somewhat satisfied with my villagers, however I noticed that my house placement really sucks. It's has a huge rock in front of it and a pond next to it. I would probably have a really hard time with putting down my paths in the future, because of this. Everyone knows how much it sucks to try to work around a huge rock and pond. I'm not sure if I'm going to yet, but I will post an update tomorrow. 

Btw Thank you pocky for the welcoming welcome!!


----------



## lazuli

Brobasaur said:


> What's plot reset?



its what people do to get villagers into good spots/god villagers from random move ins

they set the time to 5:57-:59 the next morning, save and quit, wait a bit and make a new character. once that character gets off the train, theyll look around for the villager. if they dont like it, they press the power button/press home button and quit and try again.


----------



## pocky

infern1300 said:


> I am now Mayor of my new town, Minisia! Will post pics now.
> Info:
> Yellow train station wooo
> Brown TH with white borders(looks great!)
> Circle Snow... was hoping for stars.
> Villagers:Margie, Bob, Pippy, Axel and Del.
> Fruit: Apples! got a perfect one first day



I started late and TT'd to catch up to the everyone else. I think that it's okay since it's just catching you up to everyone else  Also those villagers are great! Love Bob, Axel, and Margie!


----------



## Hyasynth

I actually went and made a Tumblr for the challenge. I actually made my mayor into a character to make things more interesting. I intend to mostly post in-character.

I can't guarantee that I'll actually maintain this blog for an extended period of time, but let's see where this goes.
I still can't believe that URL wasn't taken


----------



## pocky

Hyasynth said:


> I actually went and made a Tumblr for the challenge. I actually made my mayor into a character to make things more interesting. I intend to mostly post in-character.
> 
> I can't guarantee that I'll actually maintain this blog for an extended period of time, but let's see where this goes.
> I still can't believe that URL wasn't taken



Thats an amazing url! And I love what you've done so far! I already have a tumblr for ACNL, but I kinda wanna do a different one for my new town... (my ACNL tumblr is a sideblog so I cant follow people directly from it and my main blog contains a bad word so I don't wanna make any of the younger kids uncomfortable haha) AND ALSO I LIKE THE IDEA OF DOING IT AS A CHARACTER... yes. I think that I'll draw Satan and make him a blog.

Somebody should make a masterlist of all of the tumblrs/blogs!


----------



## infern1300

Hyasynth said:


> I actually went and made a Tumblr for the challenge. I actually made my mayor into a character to make things more interesting. I intend to mostly post in-character.
> 
> I can't guarantee that I'll actually maintain this blog for an extended period of time, but let's see where this goes.
> I still can't believe that URL wasn't taken



That is awesome! Love the intro. I want to make one!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pocky said:


> Thats an amazing url! And I love what you've done so far! I already have a tumblr for ACNL, but I kinda wanna do a different one for my new town... (my ACNL tumblr is a sideblog so I cant follow people directly from it and my main blog contains a bad word so I don't wanna make any of the younger kids uncomfortable haha) AND ALSO I LIKE THE IDEA OF DOING IT AS A CHARACTER... yes. I think that I'll draw Satan and make him a blog.
> 
> Somebody should make a masterlist of all of the tumblrs/blogs!



Great Idea on the master list! I might do one in character too. I think it would be funny doing it from the Mayors point of view.


----------



## Hyasynth

pocky said:


> Thats an amazing url! And I love what you've done so far! I already have a tumblr for ACNL, but I kinda wanna do a different one for my new town...


Thank you! I shamelessly took the pun from this thread because it made me giggle. 
I also have a main blog (not AC related), but I have no original content on it and do have a total potty mouth which is why I'm not linking to it.

If you make a blog for Satan consider me follower #1. The dark prince's adventures in torturing his subjects within the confines of the game would make for the funnest blog.



infern1300 said:


> That is awesome! Love the intro. I want to make one!


Hahaha, thanks! You totally should, I'm already having fun picturing the game's antics from the point of view of my mentally unstable mayor.

I can start working on a master list if it makes things easier. I guess I'd include our TBT names, Tumblr URLs and maybe our friend codes?


----------



## Hazel

I really like the idea of making a character out of my mayor. Makes me wish I didn't name my mayor after me now :/ But I might still do the character diaries thing on my blog anyways 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyasynth said:


> Thank you! I shamelessly took the pun from this thread because it made me giggle.
> I also have a main blog (not AC related), but I have no original content on it and do have a total potty mouth which is why I'm not linking to it.
> 
> If you make a blog for Satan consider me follower #1. The dark prince's adventures in torturing his subjects within the confines of the game would make for the funnest blog.
> 
> 
> Hahaha, thanks! You totally should, I'm already having fun picturing the game's antics from the point of view of my mentally unstable mayor.
> 
> I can start working on a master list if it makes things easier. I guess I'd include our TBT names, Tumblr URLs and maybe our friend codes?



Oh I'll have to go follow you! 

Yeah having friend codes on the masterlist is a good idea


----------



## infern1300

Hyasynth said:


> Thank you! I shamelessly took the pun from this thread because it made me giggle.
> I also have a main blog (not AC related), but I have no original content on it and do have a total potty mouth which is why I'm not linking to it.
> 
> If you make a blog for Satan consider me follower #1. The dark prince's adventures in torturing his subjects within the confines of the game would make for the funnest blog.
> 
> 
> Hahaha, thanks! You totally should, I'm already having fun picturing the game's antics from the point of view of my mentally unstable mayor.
> 
> I can start working on a master list if it makes things easier. I guess I'd include our TBT names, Tumblr URLs and maybe our friend codes?


Sounds cool! How do I make a url on tumblr? i am 14 and don't understand it >.< mock if you must


----------



## Megan.

I also made a tumblr for the oyc (here). ^_^


Spoiler: Macaron Update c;



Garden shop has now opened~
My 8th villager is Keaton. I'll let him go whenever he wants to, I don't mind him but his house is in an annoying place. 
I finally paid off my bridge PWP with the help of selling beetles and I also paid for the campsite today. n_n
Other than that not much has happened today.


----------



## lazuli

infern1300 said:


> Sounds cool! How do I make a url on tumblr? i am 14 and don't understand it >.< mock if you must



sign up for tumblr. your username will be your url, ex username is cxmputertrash, url will be cxmputertrash.tumblr.com
theres people (like me) who have custom domains. i use freedns.afraid.org, which is why i have two tumblrs with the computertrash.hacked.jp and hellomayor.hacked.jp urls.


----------



## Capeet

I've been having fun reading everyone's updates.  It's great that more people have made blogs for this challenge. I'm definitely going to follow everyone once I come up with a better URL for my own ACNL tumblr. I've already written updates of all the days so far but I won't post the URL just yet.



Spoiler: Pics from today



https://31.media.tumblr.com/6f6d8872fcaac4e1f29fb978c8829841/tumblr_inline_nhtm1deP4i1t83t7t.jpg
https://31.media.tumblr.com/dd672508608890a0c263e90e6870cef7/tumblr_inline_nhtm5vlUbZ1t83t7t.jpg
https://31.media.tumblr.com/1b458cb224c7bf9116fbe639ffef4def/tumblr_inline_nhtm0qsmpl1t83t7t.jpg
That sums it up pretty well. I'll make a longer update tomorrow.



By the way, some of us are already one week in! It feels like we started just yesterday. I hope everyone has had a great time so far!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

If you know how to make your other pages appear on the main page (not in the little thing up in the corner) please tell me, that would be handy.

Fuchsia moved in today (in a terrible spot, mind you) and Tortimer visited today! I'll get the island tomorrow <3


----------



## infern1300

Cosmic Kid said:


> I've been having fun reading everyone's updates.  It's great that more people have made blogs for this challenge. I'm definitely going to follow everyone once I come up with a better URL for my own ACNL tumblr. I've already written updates of all the days so far but I won't post the URL just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics from today
> 
> 
> 
> https://31.media.tumblr.com/6f6d8872fcaac4e1f29fb978c8829841/tumblr_inline_nhtm1deP4i1t83t7t.jpg
> https://31.media.tumblr.com/dd672508608890a0c263e90e6870cef7/tumblr_inline_nhtm5vlUbZ1t83t7t.jpg
> https://31.media.tumblr.com/1b458cb224c7bf9116fbe639ffef4def/tumblr_inline_nhtm0qsmpl1t83t7t.jpg
> That sums it up pretty well. I'll make a longer update tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, some of us are already one week in! It feels like we started just yesterday. I hope everyone has had a great time so far!



I had to TT to catch up! Will do a week update now.


----------



## Trickilicky

Hey guysss! Loving all the updates, and I've book marked all the new blogs! If/when I make mine, I'll post mine up too and follow you all. I hope Toeto logs in soon and sees how well her challenge is doing! It would be so great if we could make a master list with everyone's blogs/town info/FCs etc. Perhaps Toeto could make a new thread if she has the time, or give permission for one of us to make another one with our details in the front page maybe? Just bouncing ideas around lol.



Spoiler: Taciturn



I'm so so lazy at getting pics from my SD card onto my Chromebook, but I'll try to do it tomorrow, I have been taking them every day anyway. Today I chopped down some trees and planned out the Summer Camp area of my town. I placed the camp site, after about three hours of deliberating! I also made two new alts: 'Camping' and 'LogCabin' to go in the camping area. My gardening shop opened up (hence the axe), and I bought some stuff from the shops. I also welcomed Lobo, I'm happy to have a wolf in my Summer Camp forest, he suits it well ^_^ Now I'm off to the island to bug hunt and perhaps do some diving for my museum. I'll have this coming weekend entirely to myself, so if anyone wants to play some island games or do other in-game things, feel free to PM/VM!


----------



## Hyasynth

So I've taken the liberty of actually drafting up that master list.



Trickilicky said:


> It would be so great if we could make a master list with everyone's blogs/town info/FCs etc.


On that note, *Here's the first version of the OYC Master list!* 

I figured time zone would be a good thing to have so if anyone wants to visit or talk to anyone else, Person A will be sure that they aren't bugging Person B at some ungodly hour of the night. I also thought of adding availability hours, but that might get complicated and I don't want to force anyone to share their schedules if they don't want to. Do you guys think having an availability section is a good idea?

I added those whose URLs I found by scanning the thread, and used the friend codes you have listed on your profiles. I'll be adding those of you without URLs as well, but I wanted to start with the folks that do have one so they wouldn't disappear too far into the thread. If I missed you or have anything wrong, PM me! Also PM me with your time zone if you want that on the list.


----------



## Trickilicky

Hyasynth said:


> So I've taken the liberty of actually drafting up that master list.
> 
> 
> On that note, *Here's the first version of the OYC Master list!*
> 
> I figured time zone would be a good thing to have so if anyone wants to visit or talk to anyone else, Person A will be sure that they aren't bugging Person B at some ungodly hour of the night. I also thought of adding availability hours, but that might get complicated and I don't want to force anyone to share their schedules if they don't want to. Do you guys think having an availability section is a good idea?
> 
> I added those whose URLs I found by scanning the thread, and used the friend codes you have listed on your profiles. I'll be adding those of you without URLs as well, but I wanted to start with the folks that do have one so they wouldn't disappear too far into the thread. If I missed you or have anything wrong, PM me! Also PM me with your time zone if you want that on the list.



This is a great idea!! Thank you so much for taking the time to do the Master List  I think all the column details you've added are a good idea, especially the time-zone one (mine is UK GMT..+0?). Availability would be useful, but it could get a bit messy as many people might not have consistent 'online' times. Do you think it might be an idea to add a 'Town name' column? Sometimes I get a bit confused if there's more than one gate open when wifi-ing, and although we post our town names here, it might be good to have a reference in the list? Just my two cents though! The list is brill, have book marked it in what I have now named my 'OCY' folder


----------



## Paperboy012305

I don't know if I'll ever make a tumblr account for this (Unless this thread is dead, or Tumblr is the hot spot for the OYC) I'll just show my updates.



Spoiler: Update time!






My first time greeting Klaus, he's not a pretty bad Roman Bear.




The Garden Shop officially open.



My mayor with a Blue Pom-Pom hat on.​
That's all for today!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I think it would be a good idea to add people to the doc who have a Google account, just so we can help you edit. If more people join it might be more of a pain to handle it. I've got like 3 accounts (school email, personal email, one for Origin) so you can just PM me if you want to know what my email is.


----------



## Hyasynth

Trickilicky said:


> Availability would be useful, but it could get a bit messy as many people might not have consistent 'online' times. Do you think it might be an idea to add a 'Town name' column? Sometimes I get a bit confused if there's more than one gate open when wifi-ing, and although we post our town names here, it might be good to have a reference in the list?


That's what I figured, which is why I hesitated to add it. I know my availability will get complicated fast because of a schedule that changes every semester, and that's not even factoring in homework/errands/appointments and all that fun fun IRL stuff.

I like your idea of town names, and have already implemented it  
I added the ones I remembered off the top of my head, and I'll be filling in town names as I see them. Might as well do mayor names while we're at it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kippla said:


> I think it would be a good idea to add people to the doc who have a Google account, just so we can help you edit. If more people join it might be more of a pain to handle it. I've got like 3 accounts (school email, personal email, one for Origin) so you can just PM me if you want to know what my email is.


Good idea, it'll make things a lot easier. 

If anybody else with a Google account wants in on this, PM me the email you want me to add.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Lolly will be moving in tomorrow. I've built my campsite and my first camper was Bluebear. Now just built a second bridge near my house, hehe. The island has been very profitable. Gonna pay off my 298,000 loan tonight with beetle hunting. Also got my fruit orchard up next to retail too. Hopefully none die TT___TT


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Loviechu said:


> Lolly will be moving in tomorrow. I've built my campsite and my first camper was Bluebear. Now just built a second bridge near my house, hehe. The island has been very profitable. Gonna pay off my 298,000 loan tonight with beetle hunting. Also got my fruit orchard up next to retail too. Hopefully none die TT___TT



Man, you're progressing fast. O_O


----------



## Punchyleaf

Kippla said:


> Man, you're progressing fast. O_O



Today's the 7th day LOL oh also unlocked my gardening shop today. Thankfully he had an axe, time to thin out some ugly located trees.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> Today's the 7th day LOL oh also unlocked my gardening shop today. Thankfully he had an axe, time to thin out some ugly located trees.


Mine had a watering can.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ouch, hopefully he has an ace for you tomorrow D:


----------



## Hazel

Hyasynth said:


> So I've taken the liberty of actually drafting up that master list.
> 
> 
> On that note, *Here's the first version of the OYC Master list!*
> 
> I figured time zone would be a good thing to have so if anyone wants to visit or talk to anyone else, Person A will be sure that they aren't bugging Person B at some ungodly hour of the night. I also thought of adding availability hours, but that might get complicated and I don't want to force anyone to share their schedules if they don't want to. Do you guys think having an availability section is a good idea?
> 
> I added those whose URLs I found by scanning the thread, and used the friend codes you have listed on your profiles. I'll be adding those of you without URLs as well, but I wanted to start with the folks that do have one so they wouldn't disappear too far into the thread. If I missed you or have anything wrong, PM me! Also PM me with your time zone if you want that on the list.



Thanks for doing this, it's awesome! My time zone is GMT as well 

And now time for a quick update of the goings on in Everlong~



Spoiler



- First snowfall in Everlong

- Tortimer visited so yay island tomorrow!

- Bubbles moved in

- I caught a stringfish and donated it and some other stuff as well

And yeah that's the only important stuff I can think of off the top of my head. Goose and Gaston have started wearing the default patterns from Ables much to my despair, I keep sending them clothes but they refuse to wear them!! >.<


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> Ouch, hopefully he has an ace for you tomorrow D:


Thanks.  Just in case mine has a watering can AGAIN!


----------



## Hyasynth

The island refuses to stock any wetsuits ;_;
If anyone has the black (anchor) or white (crown) wetsuits for sale on their island, let me know.


----------



## Trickilicky

Hyasynth said:


> The island refuses to stock any wetsuits ;_;
> If anyone has the black (anchor) or white (crown) wetsuits for sale on their island, let me know.



I'll let you know if I get either of those wetsuits on my island  I lucked out and bought an orange one on Club Tortimer yesterday (and now I'm medal-poor again, sigh). I'll PM you my google details so I can help with the master list! My OYC town name is actually Taciturn (Cinnabar is my main..my sig is a bit confusing LOL).


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Trickilicky said:


> I'll let you know if I get either of those wetsuits on my island  I lucked out and bought an orange one on Club Tortimer yesterday (and now I'm medal-poor again, sigh). I'll PM you my google details so I can help with the master list! My OYC town name is actually Taciturn (Cinnabar is my main..my sig is a bit confusing LOL).



Fixed. Sorry, I didn't see that spoiler under your picture XD


----------



## Trickilicky

Kippla said:


> Fixed. Sorry, I didn't see that spoiler under your picture XD



Thank you! It's not very clear, I'll think of a better way to do it in the future


----------



## Hyasynth

*Master List Update:* I'm sure most of you guys know who to contact for changes already, but for quicker reference I've taken the liberty of adding a color code so people will know who to contact for changes without having to comb through the thread just to be certain. Our names are in purple.


----------



## Beary

I'm so happy ; u ;
A guy I really like has ACNL, and he agreed to do the 1 year challenge with me!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Beary said:


> I'm so happy ; u ;
> A guy I really like has ACNL, and he agreed to do the 1 year challenge with me!


Awesome! Who is he?


----------



## Beary

Paperboy012305 said:


> Awesome! Who is he?



A friend from school.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Beary said:


> A friend from school.


That's nice!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

PROTIP: If you're doing the challenge and you do not see all of your information on the spreadsheet (or you're completely missing from it), please contact either *me, Trickilicky or Hyasynth ASAP.* I'd like to get it completely filled out as soon as possible.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> PROTIP: If you're doing the challenge and you do not see all of your information on the spreadsheet (or you're completely missing from it), please contact either *me, Trickilicky or Hyasynth ASAP.* I'd like to get it completely filled out as soon as possible.


Ok! By the way i'm EST to let you know. And can you also add Mayor and OC names and villagers in as well? My mayor name is Xavier, my oc's are: Ben, Lexi and Sabrina. My villagers are: Rolf, Bianca, Elise, Teddy, Cole, Deirdre, Alice and Klaus.

Thank you!


----------



## Megan.

My timezone is GMT if you want to add it to the chart. n_n


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok! By the way i'm EST to let you know. And can you also add Mayor and OC names and villagers in as well? My mayor name is Xavier, my oc's are: Ben, Lexi and Sabrina. My villagers are: Rolf, Bianca, Elise, Teddy, Cole, Deirdre, Alice and Klaus.
> 
> Thank you!



Sure. I'll add in mayor names as well, but I'll ask Hya about doing villagers, since she's the boss of the sheet.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> Sure. I'll add in mayor names as well, but I'll ask Hya about doing villagers, since she's the boss of the sheet.


Thanks! But you spelled my mayor name wrong, its *Xavier* Not Xander. Can you fix that please?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

LOL I think I've read the Matched series a little too much. Sorry about that


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> LOL I think I've read the Matched series a little too much. Sorry about that


Lol that's alright. Thanks for fixing it!


----------



## Hyasynth

Kippla said:


> Sure. I'll add in mayor names as well, but I'll ask Hya about doing villagers, since she's the boss of the sheet.


As long as we can keep the villager names to one line per person, I don't see why not. It might actually be a handy tool for villager trades since not everybody has room for fancy shmancy OYC signatures.

also lol boss of the sheet 
bedsheet ghost mafia boss


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'd like a cute little signature, but you have to update it so often with changing villagers and blaaaah. So I think adding villagers to the sheet and asking us to change them occasionally would be better.


----------



## pocky

Hyasynth said:


> The island refuses to stock any wetsuits ;_;
> If anyone has the black (anchor) or white (crown) wetsuits for sale on their island, let me know.



I had wet suits in the island twice a row! But not the ones I wanted. I did buy a black wetsuit though. And I can give it to you if you want to! (I'm going out now though, but we can trade later.)

I'll PM you my town info in a bit. Just wanna make my blog first


----------



## Punchyleaf

I paid off my 298k loan with barely a minute before he closed omg.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> I'd like a cute little signature, but you have to update it so often with changing villagers and blaaaah. So I think adding villagers to the sheet and asking us to change them occasionally would be better.


That's what I said for you to do!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Paperboy012305 said:


> That's what I said for you to do!



Yeah, I know, but I don't just randomly want to add new categories without any of the other editors knowing. Not everybody is going to keep track of their villagers in the new town, so we'll have to do some PMing and digging to fill out the list entirely.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> Yeah, I know, but I don't just randomly want to add new categories without any of the other editors knowing. Not everybody is going to keep track of their villagers in the new town, so we'll have to do some PMing and digging to fill out the list entirely.


Oh that's alright, I said what villagers I have so you guys can add them in as well.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

And I thank you for that, there are probably a lot of people participating in the challenge who haven't posted here since December so we'll need to be looking around. Hopefully everybody who reads this will contact one of us with the information we need.


----------



## Dewy

UGH I found Pippy's plot today.
Out of all the villagers in the game, she's one of the few who I _really_ dislike. Least favorite peppy .-.

On the bright side, her house isn't in the way of anything!
I also met Pietro, and he's much cuter than I expected. Better than I though he'd be ~


I hope everyone's having a fun time with the challenge so far c:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> And I thank you for that, there are probably a lot of people participating in the challenge who haven't posted here since December so we'll need to be looking around. Hopefully everybody who reads this will contact one of us with the information we need.


I am glad I could help you guys with your project!  I hope it won't get tough on the work you and the rest of your team are doing.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Dewy said:


> UGH I found Pippy's plot today.
> Out of all the villagers in the game, she's one of the few who I _really_ dislike. Least favorite peppy .-.
> 
> On the bright side, her house isn't in the way of anything!
> I also met Pietro, and he's much cuter than I expected. Better than I though he'd be ~
> 
> 
> I hope everyone's having a fun time with the challenge so far c:



Pippy hm? -goes to look up on Nookipedia- -screams-

I did not think a villager could look like that.


----------



## Paperboy012305

The worst part, she once lived next to my house, *DESTROYING* all my hybrids!


----------



## Hyasynth

Paperboy012305 said:


> I am glad I could help you guys with your project!  I hope it won't get tough on the work you and the rest of your team are doing.


We're actually updating at a pretty fast pace so far. I'm shocked at how quickly I can name most villagers just by looking at the pictures and sprites on peoples' blogs.

Do post your villager lineups, guys! It'll make things a lot smoother.


----------



## X2k5a7y

So, my little brother got a hold of my 3ds and messed up my town, while I was gone. 
I'm going to have to reset.
Hopefully finding a good town will be as easy as it was the first time.
I will keep y'all posted and keep my 3ds hidden, when I'm not home.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

X2k5a7y said:


> So, my little brother got a hold of my 3ds and messed up my town, while I was gone.
> I'm going to have to reset.
> Hopefully finding a good town will be as easy as it was the first time.
> I will keep y'all posted and keep my 3ds hidden, when I'm not home.



Funny, I was just trying to figure out what one of your villagers was from your signature for the master list. Do come back and tell us your town name, mayor name, villagers and timezone when you get the time. 

As with other people who started late, I'd say the date is January 1st when Rover asks you, then just TT day by day, doing daily errands and taking care of your town until the current date. This is just for the sake of the rules and not being behind others doing the challenge. Of course, you can just start it from the current date like you did last time if you want.


----------



## Dewy

Kippla said:


> Pippy hm? -goes to look up on Nookipedia- -screams-
> 
> I did not think a villager could look like that.



Exactly ;-;

I mean did the person who designed her think that was a good idea?? She's blue cheese colored and looks a little moldy and odd 
There are so many cute peppies, including lots of cute peppy rabbits. But of course I got the funky one :/

Oh well, I'm still going to (try) to give her a chance! Maybe she'll grow on me c:


----------



## Hyasynth

pocky said:


> I had wet suits in the island twice a row! But not the ones I wanted. I did buy a black wetsuit though. And I can give it to you if you want to! (I'm going out now though, but we can trade later.)
> 
> I'll PM you my town info in a bit. Just wanna make my blog first


Really? That'd be great! I see you're offline now but we can do it tomorrow. I'm pretty much always available during January because no college no life


----------



## X2k5a7y

Kippla said:


> Funny, I was just trying to figure out what one of your villagers was from your signature for the master list. Do come back and tell us your town name, mayor name, villagers and timezone when you get the time.



Lol. I saw that. I am a girl, by the way.
Anyway, my town name and mayor name will still be the same 
Shiloh of Hysteria, and I am in central time zone.


----------



## Dewy

X2k5a7y said:


> So, my little brother got a hold of my 3ds and messed up my town, while I was gone.
> I'm going to have to reset.
> Hopefully finding a good town will be as easy as it was the first time.
> I will keep y'all posted and keep my 3ds hidden, when I'm not home.



Wow, I'm sorry... How frustrating ;-;
Good luck finding a great map though!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Alright, so central is CMT right?

Ack I'm terrible with genders ;-;


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> We're actually updating at a pretty fast pace so far. I'm shocked at how quickly I can name most villagers just by looking at the pictures and sprites on peoples' blogs.
> 
> Do post your villager lineups, guys! It'll make things a lot smoother.


That's really good that your doing it fast! When I get a new villager i'll let y'all know! I too can name most of the villagers just by appearance.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Kippla said:


> Alright, so central is CMT right?
> 
> Ack I'm terrible with genders ;-;



It's fine. I think it's either CT or CST...
I'm not completely sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dewy said:


> Wow, I'm sorry... How frustrating ;-;
> Good luck finding a great map though!



Thank you! ^-^


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Paperboy012305 said:


> That's really good that your doing it fast! When I get a new villager i'll let y'all know! I too can name most of the villagers just by appearance.



I can name a lot of villagers by their appearance, but not all of them. From your signature, I see Kid Cat, Bonbon, Stitches, Bunnie, Diana, Shari, Ollie and Barold. I'm not sure about the others. Also, I keep mixing up Kabuki and Genji and I have no idea why XD

Wow I am baaaad with timezones. Oh well, what do you expect from a 13 year old I suppose


----------



## Hyasynth

Dewy said:


> I mean did the person who designed her think that was a good idea?? She's blue cheese colored and looks a little moldy and odd
> There are so many cute peppies, including lots of cute peppy rabbits. But of course I got the funky one :/


Yeah, Pippy is a hot mess. Worst peppy rabbit for sure, though Gabi gives her a run for her money.

Central time is CST or CT, and I think it's CDT during daylight savings but that's not until March in the US. 
By the by, I'd like to link all time zones to the same site for the sake of consistency.


----------



## toenuki

Same! well if I get another copy.
before discovering tbt I never tt.


----------



## Hyasynth

One last post for the night:

I spent the majority of the day fiddling with pro designs. I'm a complete beginner at pixel art so getting anything done requires a lot of time and a lot of redos. I made two outfits for myself as well as a town flag. Amateurish for sure, but I'm pretty proud of my work so far. I'll post better pictures as soon as I unlock the QR machine.


Spoiler


----------



## X2k5a7y

Okay. I finally found a decent town, aside from oranges being the town fruit.
Starting villagers are 
Ankha, Filbert, Tutu, Ribbot, and Gaston


----------



## pocky

Its technically past midnight. So I guess this is "yesterday's update" But still "today" in ACNL since the new day doesn't start until 6AM.



Spoiler: a day in hell





so Pietro finally moved in. His introduction made me laugh. Hahaha, I love this town name!


I also got Fang to move in! He'll be my 9th? villager and I look forward to finding his plot tomorrow  So excited about this! And the fact that I got him for free only makes it better!


I also got some free carnations from parker. I gave them Chief and they brought some flowers with them in return. I don't keep flowers in my Cycling town since I TT so much there so I moved them over to hell. Right now I've planted them on the beach for breeding purposes (easier to breed there without worrying about a villager putting their house on them since I can't plot reset to keep my flowers safe)

Also, while I was on the beach I found Gulliver! He was going to Thailand. Such a cute bird! I wish that he were a villager... would love to have him in my town!


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Hyasynth said:


> So I've taken the liberty of actually drafting up that master list.
> 
> 
> On that note, *Here's the first version of the OYC Master list!*
> 
> I figured time zone would be a good thing to have so if anyone wants to visit or talk to anyone else, Person A will be sure that they aren't bugging Person B at some ungodly hour of the night. I also thought of adding availability hours, but that might get complicated and I don't want to force anyone to share their schedules if they don't want to. Do you guys think having an availability section is a good idea?
> 
> I added those whose URLs I found by scanning the thread, and used the friend codes you have listed on your profiles. I'll be adding those of you without URLs as well, but I wanted to start with the folks that do have one so they wouldn't disappear too far into the thread. If I missed you or have anything wrong, PM me! Also PM me with your time zone if you want that on the list.



My timezone is Pacific Standard Time if anyone wants to add that on there, and I also have Butch instead of Bruce  

Anyway time for an update on Olympus!


Spoiler:  extremely short update








I got to meet Canberra today. She seems cool and her house is in a decent place so she'll probably end up staying a little while.





The gardening store also opened up and Leif wasn't selling an axe.. hopefully there'll be one tomorrow so I can start working on Olympus a bit more.


----------



## Trickilicky

Hyasynth said:


> One last post for the night:
> 
> I spent the majority of the day fiddling with pro designs. I'm a complete beginner at pixel art so getting anything done requires a lot of time and a lot of redos. I made two outfits for myself as well as a town flag. Amateurish for sure, but I'm pretty proud of my work so far. I'll post better pictures as soon as I unlock the QR machine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80078



Your design looks fab! I think you've done a brilliant job, kudos. It's very satisfying wearing something you've made yourself  did you use the online design assistant to do your flag? It looks awesome ^_^

Just reading everyone's updates, can't BELIEVE we're already a week in! It seems to of gone so fast! I'm off to get ready for work soon, but I'll check back in properly later. The master list is look great too, I'll add a link to it in the spoiler in my sig. Have a good night/morning all.


----------



## pocky

I made my blog for the challenge. check it out  also decided that I'll be doing weekly art giveaways. Wanna draw dem mayors


----------



## Hyasynth

Trickilicky said:


> Your design looks fab! I think you've done a brilliant job, kudos. It's very satisfying wearing something you've made yourself  did you use the online design assistant to do your flag? It looks awesome ^_^


Thank you! I actually just used a reference of an existing pixel bee and did it in-game. The text took a lot of trial and error, but once you get the basic gist of how to do pixel art in the context of the game it gets a lot easier.

It took me way too long to realize that you're supposed to draw the clothing flat and the game will wrap it around automatically. I felt like a moron.


----------



## Dogoat

I've been slow when it comes to playing just been rather busy with my college stuff but I at least try to purchase stuff from Nook and get fossils and such. I have 9 villagers now, with Lucy moving in. '^' If I plan to keep Sly and Cherry, I might cycle them to put them in better places if ever I plan on working on a layout for my town.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Muffy will be moving in tomorrow! ^_^
She's my favorite uchi.
Now, if only Pietro would move in...
It would be great.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Not really much has happened today, except I built the street lamp today.


----------



## Trickilicky

pocky - I book marked your blog! It looks great so far, your Mayor looks so great  Your art giveaway sounds exciting too, what a fab idea ^_^



Spoiler: Taciturn update



Okay I spent like, four hours this afternoon planning out the lower half (or 'under the river' side) of my map. Cut down some stuff, planted loads, built a fountain. I'm sure everything will change around a million times over the next year, but it feels good to have some kind of idea of what I'm going to do. The top half is another story though, heck knows what I'm gonna do there  

I didn't get a camper in my newly built camp site, which was a bit disappointing, but hopefully I'll get my first one soon. Didn't get a 9th villager plot, although that can take up to 7 days to start appearing so I'll try to be patient. Off to bug hunt now, cuddled up on the sofa with a coffee while watching hot dwarves fight orcs. Life could be worse! Hope you all have a great afternoon/evening


----------



## Paperboy012305

I also didn't get a plot either.


----------



## Hyasynth

Trickilicky said:


> Didn't get a 9th villager plot, although that can take up to 7 days to start appearing so I'll try to be patient.


I actually didn't know this, though I suspected it. 
I didn't get a new plot either, though I did finish funding a new campsite.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Maybe the Campsite is my only hope to get a new villager as of now. Though I have to wait until Saturday to get a villager if I build one today.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm quickly updating the master list, please tell us your timezone if you haven't already~

Also, I just use any state for a timezone right?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> I'm quickly updating the master list, please tell us your timezone if you haven't already~
> 
> Also, I just use any state for a timezone right?


I think us telling what state we live in would be accepted.

I live in Maryland, add that in plz!


----------



## Hyasynth

Kippla said:


> Also, I just use any state for a timezone right?


Yeah, pick whatever state as long as it's on the correct time zone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> I live in Maryland, add that in plz!


That would be EST. Usually I just copy and paste from one of the other EST fields.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Also, I'll add in states if they're given to one of us. No harm in it.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

I dont think Im on there but my town is Acrewood, my mayor is Chloe and my villagers are in my sig, sorry I cant remember them off the top of my head. Im GMT timezone btw


----------



## Paperboy012305

Thanks for doing this, and adding my state in!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> I dont think Im on there but my town is Acrewood, my mayor is Chloe and my villagers are in my sig, sorry I cant remember them off the top of my head. Im GMT timezone btw



Thank you~



Paperboy012305 said:


> Thanks for doing this, and adding my state in!



No problem, and contact one of us for any other changes.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> No problem, and contact one of us for any other changes.


Will do in the future!


----------



## Hazel

I didnt get a ninth villager plot either  Oh, I added my villagers to my sig so they can be included on the master list 

Everlong update~



Spoiler



- HHA points skyrocked overnight, they went from 9,000+ to 50,000+ and I believe its because I finished collecting the ice series. So yeah got the commemorative gifts in the mail for that

- Also got my first badge from Phineas - the Happy Homer Bronze badge

- Gulliver was washed up on the beach, I helped him figure out he was meant to be going to Greece

- Went to the island quickly but only ended up collecting fruit (I have coconuts and lychees ), I'll probably go back later to make a bit of cash so I can pay off my suspension bridge

- Gaston and Goose are refusing to wear the clothes I'm sending them so I'm giving up for now :/


----------



## X2k5a7y

My villagers are
Ankha, Filbert, Gaston, Ribbot, Tutu, and Muffy is moving in tomorrow.


----------



## Capeet

Here's my info for the master list. 
Mayor Katsu of Ea. My current villagers are Margie, Clyde, Tex, Croque, Tiffany, Charlise, Hamlet, Pate and Opal (moving in tomorrow). And my timezone is GMT+2.

It's been nice to read your updates again. The master list was definitely a good idea!
I won't make an update anymore today but will post one tomorrow along with my tumblr URL. Have a good night/day everyone!


----------



## Hyasynth

X2k5a7y said:


> My villagers are
> Ankha, Filbert, Gaston, Ribbot, Tutu, and Muffy is moving in tomorrow.





Cosmic Kid said:


> Here's my info for the master list.
> Mayor Katsu of Ea. My current villagers are Margie, Clyde, Tex, Croque, Tiffany, Charlise, Hamlet, Pate and Opal (moving in tomorrow). And my timezone is GMT+2.


Updated! 
I'm also updating the time zone hyperlinks so that they link to the actual state the users are in (if given). Don't feel obligated to give us your state if you don't feel comfortable doing so, I'm only doing this for greater accuracy.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Hyasynth said:


> Updated!
> I'm also updating the time zone hyperlinks so that they link to the actual state the users are in (if given). Don't feel obligated to give us your state if you don't feel comfortable doing so, I'm only doing this for greater accuracy.



Awesome. Thank you ^-^
I'm in Texas, by the way.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm proud of the masterlist, looks a lot more orderly than I thought it would. Now to use that orderliness and pass it onto my blog XD


----------



## minnew

I've started a tumblr - aclunami.tumblr.com

Going to take a look through everyone's!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> I'm proud of the masterlist, looks a lot more orderly than I thought it would. Now to use that orderliness and pass it onto my blog XD


I'm loving that master list! Seems like a plan turned out great!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Followed you, minnew~

Yeah, I think it worked out well. Now, to go on a hunt for a theme I had a long time ago..


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> Followed you, minnew~
> 
> Yeah, I think it worked out well. Now, to go on a hunt for a theme I had a long time ago..


I hope you find that theme!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Found Hamphreys plot today. RIGHT IN FRONT OF MY NEWLY BUILT BRIDGE. I'm assuming he came in from streetpass because Lolly has just moved in and hasn't unpacker until tomorrow. Not happy at all with his location. Like it's RIGHT IN FROMT of the bridge, I have to work completely around it TT_____TT


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> Found Hamphreys plot today. RIGHT IN FRONT OF MY NEWLY BUILT BRIDGE. I'm assuming he came in from streetpass because Lolly has just moved in and hasn't unpacker until tomorrow. Not happy at all with his location. Like it's RIGHT IN FROMT of the bridge, I have to work completely around it TT_____TT


Cole is a starting villager and he lives next to the starting bridge. That's okay with me though.

I hate Hamphery so much, once it took him SO LONG to finally move out! He asked to move out on my birthday which I was SO happy about!


----------



## Hyasynth

Kippla said:


> I'm proud of the masterlist, looks a lot more orderly than I thought it would.


I wouldn't have it any other way 

I'm probably going to change my blog's theme as well. I like the one I have now, but it's a little slow and bulky. It's surprisingly hard to find a theme that isn't designed for photo blogs, isn't pastel pink, is customizable, and has visible tags.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> Cole is a starting villager and he lives next to the starting bridge. That's okay with me though.
> 
> I hate Hamphery so much, once it took him SO LONG to finally move out! He asked to move out on my birthday which I was SO happy about!


I don't hate Hamphrey at all but....

But....

BUT... LOOK AT THIS


----------



## lazuli

aw yeah made a blog
ill make it neater later also i bunched up jan 1-8 into one post
tho i should warn you, i cuss a lot in that post/future posts
my time zone is central which is CST???? i dont even know anymore


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> I don't hate Hamphrey at all but....
> 
> But....
> 
> BUT... LOOK AT THIS


Oh my! That's definitely not good.


----------



## Punchyleaf

So much for celebrating the creation of this bridge TT____TT and he's the 10th villager so it's going to take forever to leave


----------



## Paperboy012305

computertrash said:


> aw yeah made a blog
> ill make it neater later also i bunched up jan 1-8 into one post
> tho i should warn you, i cuss a lot in that post/future posts
> my time zone is central which is CST???? i dont even know anymore


I didn't know you restarted again, and you have the same face that my mayor has for the challenge and my main town's mayor.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

If anybody ever finds a theme with a wooden background, a little board off to the side with the description and it has curly letters, please tell me because I love that theme. I used to have it but I can't find it anymore.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I also see you got unlucky with the villagers though.


----------



## Camillion

How rare are the orange wet suits? It's in my island on day two of having it unlocked x3


----------



## Paperboy012305

Camillion said:


> How rare are the orange wet suits? It's in my island on day two of having it unlocked x3


I think its just random on what you get at the island.

I don't have a wet suit at my island, so can I buy one from you in medals? Of course I gotta obtain some by doing tours but I would love it if I could buy one from you.


----------



## Ninetees

I restarted my town starting from 1 Jan doing my daily chores and TT back to 8 Jan (today)

My town name: Ninetees
I have paid my first real house loan. The next one is 98,000
I have a development permit and I am planning on building a campsite tonight
My beginning villagers were: Merry, Simon, Peaches, Rizzo and Drift
Fuschia, Alli and Jacques (<3) moved in. Tammi's plot is up today so she should move in tomorrow. 
My fruit is pears

I will update tomorrow with pictures .
BTW: Does anyone know how to do the spoiler thing that everyone has?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Also. There is a meteor shower in my town, if you'd like to make a wish!


----------



## Hyasynth

Ninetees said:


> BTW: Does anyone know how to do the spoiler thing that everyone has?





		HTML:
	

[spoiler]Text goes here[/spoiler]

Like that.


----------



## Mints

ohohohoh this is harder than i thought it would be ;-;


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Mints said:


> ohohohoh this is harder than i thought it would be ;-;



What part of it is difficult? Not TTing, no plot resetting, etc..?


----------



## Dewy

For the master list: my 8th and 9th villagers are Pietro and Pippy, and my timezone is PST (GMT -8) :3

Also! I found the cutiepie Katie in my town today, looking for adventure. Would someone be willing to let me bring her to their town?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dewy said:


> For the master list: my 8th and 9th villagers are Pietro and Pippy, and my timezone is PST (GMT -8) :3
> 
> Also! I found the cutiepie Katie in my town today, looking for adventure. Would someone be willing to let me bring her to their town?


I will real quick!


----------



## Dewy

Paperboy012305 said:


> I will real quick!



thanks! adding you c:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dewy said:


> thanks! adding you c:


I'm open!


----------



## Dewy

on my way! just trying to find her now o:

- - - Post Merge - - -

finally found Katie, but I don't see your gate. Can you reopen?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dewy said:


> on my way! just trying to find her now o:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> finally found Katie, but I don't see your gate. Can you reopen?


Reopened!


----------



## Dewy

Huh, still not seeing it ~
Can you double check if you added me? I think you might have forgot ^^


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Dewy said:


> For the master list: my 8th and 9th villagers are Pietro and Pippy, and my timezone is PST (GMT -8) :3



Added, thank you~

I should probably get on AC sooner or later, I've been too glued to this thread and other tabs XD

Speaking of other tabs, I updated my Tumblr's theme and I think it looks really nice.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dewy said:


> Huh, still not seeing it ~
> Can you double check if you added me? I think you might have forgot ^^


Oh, I forgot to. Sorry about that.


----------



## Dewy

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh, I forgot to. Sorry about that.


no problem c:
coming now


----------



## Hyasynth

Kippla said:


> I should probably get on AC sooner or later, I've been too glued to this thread and other tabs XD


I know what you mean, this thread pretty much goes into overdrive after 3PM. But in the morning it's a wasteland, so I get most of my actual playing done in the AM hours.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> I know what you mean, this thread pretty much goes into overdrive after 3PM. But in the morning it's a wasteland, so I get most of my actual playing done in the AM hours.


Yup, I am loving this challenge so far!


----------



## Hyasynth

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yup, I am loving this challenge so far!


I'm loving it too, mostly because of the social aspect of it. I know I've said this before, but it's a lot easier and more enjoyable to play Animal Crossing with other people.

speaking of social, I changed the theme on my Tumblr. I really like it now.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I think I'll go upstairs and grab my 3DS at 9, my bedtime. I always stay up playing stuff until like 11 or midnight, so it's perfect for catching some rare beetles. But until then, I'll just keep this, Reddit, the masterlist and my blog open.

I think the campsite will be my first PWP, it has brought me so much joy and anger and sadness. I should be able to build it after I go hunting on the island.


----------



## SteveyTaco

I just got a new copy yesterday so I'm kind of late to this, but I still want participate!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

SteveyTaco said:


> I just got a new copy yesterday so I'm kind of late to this, but I still want participate!



Great! You can either start from today or start on January 1st, then just TT day by day until today. It's your choice. When you get your town up and running, leave us your villagers, mayor and town name, timezone and blog if you have one.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wow, I could of built the campsite and donate it in the afternoon because the leftover bells were AT THE FIRST BRIDGE I EVER HAD! Instead I went to the island to catch beetles, and when I got back I noticed it they were there! Total waste of my time... v_v

(It kinda wasn't because I would get more bells right off the bat though.)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

And of course I realize Jake had the theme I wanted all along on his Tumblr. >.< I'm not changing my current theme though, I really like it.

Alright, I think it's time for me to head off and get onto ACNL.


----------



## Noctis

I like coming here and reading what everyone is up to in their town, specially those who add in screencaps n_n


----------



## Hyasynth

Hey guys, I made a virtual chat room for anyone that wants to talk in real-time. Click here.
I've added the link and required password to the master list.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> Hey guys, I made a virtual chat room for anyone that wants to talk in real-time. Click here.
> I've added the link and required password to the master list.


Hey great! I'll use this if I know the password to it.


----------



## X2k5a7y

I just bought a mama polar bear from Re-Tail, that belonged to Tutu, and I went down to the beach. She was there, pinged me, and bought the mama polar bear....that I just bought...that was hers. Lol. Wow.


----------



## Hyasynth

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hey great! I'll use this if I know the password to it.


I look forward to showing you guys the ridiculous system messages I've written.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hey great! I'll use this if I know the password to it.



The password is on the master list ^-^


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> I look forward to showing you guys the ridiculous system messages I've written.


That is an awesome chat room you have there! 11/10!

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> The password is on the master list ^-^


I already knew.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Hyasynth said:


> I'm also updating the time zone hyperlinks so that they link to the actual state the users are in (if given). Don't feel obligated to give us your state if you don't feel comfortable doing so, I'm only doing this for greater accuracy.


I'm in British Columbia, Canada.. no idea if you wanna add that or just have the list only show places in America but I'll throw it out just incase you do want to add it.



Spoiler:  Olympus updates









Cyrus finally woke up so now I can start customizing things which is great because I never realized how much I  enjoy having to be able to customize things until now. 





There was also a ceremony for a park bench I forgot I even paid for..





Chester decided to put his house right beside the slope going down to the beach and dock.. not the best place but also not the worst. It's also on level with Canberra's house so that's a plus.





I also finally got Gulliver and helped him to remember that he's going to Denmark.


----------



## pocky

Loviechu said:


> I don't hate Hamphrey at all but....
> 
> But....
> 
> BUT... LOOK AT THIS



ARGH! THAT'S ANNOYING! I had Fang do the same today :/ Kinda missing plot resetting now... haha. The sad part is that Fang is one of my dreamies so I'll just have to keep him in that awful spot. 

Anyway, is my update for today:



Spoiler: a day in hell




I didn't get to play until really late, but when I did get on I saw that Fang had moved right next to my bridge -__- I got Fang from a cycling town and he is one of my dreamies though so I'll just have to allow him to stay there :/


I also got to visit Hyasynth! But only to drop off a wet suit and get some fruits. Couldn't stay there for long because I had to go cook 8C But Hyasynth's mayor is such a cutie!


Also, Tutu told me today that she wanted to move. Of course I told her to stay. Nobody leaves Hell. *NOBODY*. except maybe hamphrey, rory, and mitzi...


Leif hasn't been selling any axes. But I did borrow one Golden Axe from a friend. I cut down a few trees and gave it back to him. Can't wait to have my own Golden Axe.


afterwards I finally built my campsite, though I won't be building any more PWPs until I get the QR machine. Except maybe the Dream Suite or Museum Expansion since those don't require any path planning. But I haven't unlocked either of those yet. 


I also went beetle hunting at the island, made some more bells. But not a lot. I have just a little over 1M in the bank. Right now I don't need that much money though and beetle hunting gets boring after a while.


Also. For those of you who haven't gotten it yet: THE CAPRICORN STATUE IS BEING GIVEN AWAY FOR FREE VIA SPOTPASS!

Now I'll just go back to the island and do some more tours xD


----------



## infern1300

pocky said:


> ARGH! THAT'S ANNOYING! I had Fang do the same today :/ Kinda missing plot resetting now... haha. The sad part is that Fang is one of my dreamies so I'll just have to keep him in that awful spot.
> 
> Anyway, is my update for today:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a day in hell
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80181
> I didn't get to play until really late, but when I did get on I saw that Fang had moved right next to my bridge -__- I got Fang from a cycling town and he is one of my dreamies though so I'll just have to allow him to stay there :/
> 
> View attachment 80182
> I also got to visit Hyasynth! But only to drop off a wet suit and get some fruits. Couldn't stay there for long because I had to go cook 8C But Hyasynth's mayor is such a cutie!
> 
> View attachment 80183
> Also, Tutu told me today that she wanted to move. Of course I told her to stay. Nobody leaves Hell. *NOBODY*. except maybe hamphrey, rory, and mitzi...
> 
> View attachment 80185
> Leif hasn't been selling any axes. But I did borrow one Golden Axe from a friend. I cut down a few trees and gave it back to him. Can't wait to have my own Golden Axe.
> 
> View attachment 80186
> afterwards I finally built my campsite, though I won't be building any more PWPs until I get the QR machine. Except maybe the Dream Suite or Museum Expansion since those don't require any path planning. But I haven't unlocked either of those yet.
> 
> View attachment 80187
> I also went beetle hunting at the island, made some more bells. But not a lot. I have just a little over 1M in the bank. Right now I don't need that much money though and beetle hunting gets boring after a while.
> 
> View attachment 80188
> Also. For those of you who haven't gotten it yet: THE CAPRICORN STATUE IS BEING GIVEN AWAY FOR FREE VIA SPOTPASS!
> 
> Now I'll just go back to the island and do some more tours xD



Seems like your town is going great! Need to play on the weekend, havent had time to play this week ._.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I have pictures that I'm too lazy to put on, but I finished the campsite yesterday and it's built today. I won't celebrate till a little later though, Sydney is the only one up.


----------



## Hyasynth

I'm hoping to create a proper update today, but posting images to Miiverse then saving them on my PC is kind of a hassle. I realize I could always just take 3DS pics and pull out the SD card once in a while, but the image quality is so bad and I don't want to risk frying my SD card ;_;


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Hyasynth said:


> I'm hoping to create a proper update today, but posting images to Miiverse then saving them on my PC is kind of a hassle. I realize I could always just take 3DS pics and pull out the SD card once in a while, but the image quality is so bad and I don't want to risk frying my SD card ;_;



I haven't made a proper update all week, I just go on ahead with text rather than pictures because I don't want to have to keep taking out my SD card constantly.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Could someone maybe post the kink to the masterlist again? Cant find it and need to add it as a bookmark


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Could someone maybe post the kink to the masterlist again? Cant find it and need to add it as a bookmark



Here.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Kippla said:


> Here.


Thank you! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry, just womdered if you wanted to add my blog? I havent posted anything and dont know if I will but might reblog a few bits from other people 
Its http://chloesdiaryx.tumblr.com if you want to put it on. I dont mind either way


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Thank you! ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sorry, just womdered if you wanted to add my blog? I havent posted anything and dont know if I will but might reblog a few bits from other people
> Its http://chloesdiaryx.tumblr.com if you want to put it on. I dont mind either way



Added. Thanks!


----------



## Hyasynth

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Could someone maybe post the kink to the masterlist again? Cant find it and need to add it as a bookmark


Protip: The link to the master list is always in my signature.


----------



## Punchyleaf

If the state is being added, then mine is New Jersey ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh nice, turnip price is 566 today


----------



## Megan.

I live in England if you want to add that next to my timezone? c:


Spoiler: macaron update



- I made my first pink cosmos (& blue pansy but I didn't capture it)




- My first camper appeared~ it was Apple and she is going to be a resident of Macaron. 




- Cryus woke up.




- My fountain was completed.


----------



## pocky

Loviechu said:


> If the state is being added, then mine is New Jersey ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh nice, turnip price is 566 today



darn! really wishing I had turnips, but I didn't buy any Sunday  was too broke
P.S: Is Spanish your first language too?



Megatastic said:


> I live in England if you want to add that next to my timezone? c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: macaron update
> 
> 
> 
> - I made my first pink cosmos (& blue pansy but I didn't capture it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - My first camper appeared~ it was Apple and she is going to be a resident of Macaron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cryus woke up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - My fountain was completed.


Your mayor is so cute! Also grats on waking cyrus!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

pocky said:


> Your mayor is so cute! Also grats on waking cyrus!



Cyrus is Sleeping Blue Guy. Calling it now.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Same. Considering going to my holding town which is on Sunday to get the turnip badge LOL 
And yes it is, I was born in Puerto Rico and my parents are dominican so my spanish is trippy. I apparently talk too fast to Puerto Ricans and I talk weird spanish to Dominicans since I know barely any of the slang xD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Figured I should post this eventually.






There are way too many trees on this map but I'll get rid of 'em. Also..


----------



## Megan.

pocky said:


> Your mayor is so cute! Also grats on waking cyrus!



Thank you~ > w<


----------



## Punchyleaf

Awww yiss punchy is the best!


----------



## pocky

Loviechu said:


> Same. Considering going to my holding town which is on Sunday to get the turnip badge LOL
> And yes it is, I was born in Puerto Rico and my parents are dominican so my spanish is trippy. I apparently talk too fast to Puerto Ricans and I talk weird spanish to Dominicans since I know barely any of the slang xD



Nice! I'm from the Caribbean too! Originally from Cuba, but I've been in the U.S for almost 13 years now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kippla said:


> Figured I should post this eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are way too many trees on this map but I'll get rid of 'em. Also..



Punchy! I love him


----------



## Punchyleaf

I've been in the us for close to 20 years now TT___TT would love to go back to Puerto Rico for a bit though. Can't go to DR until I buy the tourist visa thingy. :/

Hamphrey officially moved in. Smug little hamster all happy about his location.


----------



## Hyasynth

So I found the plot for my ninth villager.




GODDAMMIT NOT THIS TOOL AGAIN



Loviechu said:


> I talk weird spanish to Dominicans since I know barely any of the slang xD


You're not missing out on anything, Dominican slang is some of the dumbest stuff I've ever heard. I refuse to use it, so everyone not related to me thinks I'm a tourist or something. It doesn't help that English is my first language and I'm only two skin tones away from ghost status.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Hey, does anybody wanna head over to the island with me and rack up some medals? It's not fun doing it alone.




Hyasynth said:


> So I found the plot for my ninth villager.
> 
> View attachment 80233
> 
> GODDAMMIT NOT THIS TOOL AGAIN



I never thought Dizzy was bad, but looking at his house placement here...


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ooh I would love to come over, if I may 

*hyasynth* I don't think I'm missing out either LOL I have my cousins on facebook and I can swear that what they speak isn't even spanish. XD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Sure. I'll add you and open my gates.


----------



## Hyasynth

I want in on this island fun! I want to seriously start working toward the medal badges.



Loviechu said:


> I don't think I'm missing out either LOL I have my cousins on facebook and I can swear that what they speak isn't even spanish. XD


Have you actually heard them talk though?? I lived in DR for 3 years and it took me ages to understand what people were saying. Frikin cibae?o dialect jfc



Kippla said:


> I never thought Dizzy was bad, but looking at his house placement here...


I don't hate Dizzy's design per se, but he's burned me before back in 2013 when he moved _directly_ in front of my house.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Hyasynth said:


> I want in on this island fun! I want to seriously start working toward the medal badges.
> 
> I don't hate Dizzy's design per se, but he's burned me before back in 2013 when he moved _directly_ in front of my house.



... WHY DIZZY WHYYYY

I'll add you too, opening gate right after~

THE GAMES GATES ARE OPEEEEN


----------



## Punchyleaf

Oh god yeah I remember being younger visiting my aunt for summer and all I would ever hear is "o o pero esa vaina que tu ta 'blando? Sigue con eso y se te va el mangu" lmao, but back when I visited it was a very poor area. I remember having to leave to the backyard to this big cement hut and would have to shower by sitting in a bucket and having to use a smaller bucket to pour water on myself. D:

I had Dizzy in City Folk. My fianc?s little sister LOVED that elephant


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Loviechu said:


> Oh god yeah I remember being younger visiting my aunt for summer and all I would ever hear is "o o pero esa vaina que tu ta 'blando? Sigue con eso y se te va el mangu" lmao, but back when I visited it was a very poor area. I remember having to leave to the backyard to this big cement hut and would have to shower by sitting in a bucket and having to use a smaller bucket to pour water on myself. D:
> 
> I had Dizzy in City Folk. My fianc?s little sister LOVED that elephant



Stop reminiscing and get yo butt in my town! Hya's already here.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Sorry on my way xD


----------



## Trickilicky

Hyasynth said:


> So I found the plot for my ninth villager.
> 
> View attachment 80233
> 
> GODDAMMIT NOT THIS TOOL AGAIN
> 
> 
> You're not missing out on anything, Dominican slang is some of the dumbest stuff I've ever heard. I refuse to use it, so everyone not related to me thinks I'm a tourist or something. It doesn't help that English is my first language and I'm only two skin tones away from ghost status.



Dizzy why you do this? And why didn't you come to my town instead <3?! Sorry you got a duff one, but at least you didn't get a YETI like me and the creepy Hans  Luckily he's not your 10th so he won't take a billion years to leave ^^

I'm so out of the loop today, had such a busy one, now I'm just flopping around on the sofa trying to be productive! I hope everyone has had a great first week in our new towns. How is everyone getting on with PWP requests? How many have you had, and for what? So far I've had: lighthouse and wind turbine. I want sooo many, I'd better try harder and make an effort to get them to ping me. 



Spoiler: Taciturn quickie



It's funny how quickly I've gotten used to my new map and I know it like the back of my hand already (which is handy with nothing but rose-flag patterns chucked on the floor for paths). 

I worked a little on the top half of my town, cut down some badly placed trees and re-planted with a shiz ton of neat fruit trees just to add some colour while I'm waiting on new PWPs to be requested. I got my first camper today - TUTU! I was chuffed, I've wanted to meet her for ages, so I invited her in  She'll be my 9th villager as I still didn't get a new plot today.


----------



## Capeet

Spoiler: Today in Ea



Nothing much happened today. I had little time to play during the day so I just did the regular stuff.

It seems like hybrids spawn really rarely in my new town. I have only gotten 5 even though I started breeding on day 1. I hope it'll get easier after I can breed hybrids from actual hybrid flowers instead of normal ones.

I met the new move in, Opal. Snooties aren't my favourite personality so I'm not too excited. It's okay, though!

Oh, I already forgot! Tiffany celebrated her birthday today. This is the only picture I have because I went in not remembering her birthday. My intention was to come back with a present but I forgot that. I'll have to check if they're still celebrating.

I have just finished beetle hunting. I made two trips to the island and gained enough Bells to pay my 498k loan. Nook's had closed by that time so I couldn't expand my house for tomorrow.

Speaking of tomorrow, I'll be attending a convention during the weekend. I'm expecting lots of street passes! It'll be nice to get houses to the HH Showcase again. There'll be tons of cool furniture to buy! Yay! I'll probably get a 10th villager, too. I'm looking forward to seeing who it'll be!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Noooooooo D: does it save after each tour?!


----------



## Hyasynth

ARRGH WE GOT RESETTI'D 



Loviechu said:


> Noooooooo D: does it save after each tour?!


It saves beforehand I think.

So shall we reconvene or will we call it a day?


----------



## Punchyleaf

I have to get started on cooking dinner and cleaning TT__TT it was fun while it lasted though! Would love to do it again. Also, does this mean that now I unlocked the hard tours in my own town too?


----------



## Hyasynth

Loviechu said:


> I have to get started on cooking dinner and cleaning TT__TT it was fun while it lasted though! Would love to do it again. Also, does this mean that now I unlocked the hard tours in my own town too?


Aw, alright then! Maybe we can all gather in my town next time >:3

You should have the the elite tours unlocked. It seems to unlock individually, seeing as how Kip was the last to get them.

P.S: Kip did you still get the wetsuit?


----------



## Punchyleaf

I wonder if she realized we got error'd yet :0 and yeah definitely, we can switch around visitng towns and going tours 

And awesome, maybe later tonight if I get a chance I'll do tuna again lol


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

WHY RESETTI WHYYYYYYY

Yup, I've still got my wetsuit. I think we'll call it a day until tomorrow.


----------



## Hyasynth

Kippla said:


> I think we'll call it a day until tomorrow.


Yaaaassss. Hit me up any time tomorrow, I'll be ready. By the way, this list of tours might be useful as a reference, it lists all the tours from most medals to least.

For the record, I went and looked up how many badges I'd need to get the gold medal badge and



rest in pieces me


----------



## Punchyleaf

Holy moly S: I've never even been close to any of those amounts of medals!! Thankfully everything saved then c: tomorrow, it is!
Also If anyone manages to get hero boots and hero clothes, PLS let me know :')


----------



## Hyasynth

Loviechu said:


> Also If anyone manages to get hero boots and hero clothes, PLS let me know :')


If I get either I'll message you 

That reminds me, if anyone has the white stockings and yellow buckled shoes, I'm willing to buy them at 1k a piece. I want to take proper screenshots of my mayor so I can start buying art of her but I need those two items and I'm too impatient to wait until I unlock Kicks.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hello guys! Wow, Hyasynth was right that this was going to be packed with posts today!



Spoiler: Here's to another wonderful day in Termina!





Yup, Vladimir will be moving in! I'm sure I got him from the void no doubt.



This is what I got from Wishy the Star. I don't have music yet but its nice.



The campsite is now completed. Who will I get tomorrow?



Yes, I actually popped the balloon with a shovel.




The first time I saw a villager sitting down in a bench in Termina, my Mayor looks cute when he looks at Klaus.



No wet suit today, I even have enough to get one.  Oh wet suit where could you be? I want one so I can swim in the sea.
​


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'll be on the lookout, guys.


----------



## Gameplayer123

Ooooooo. May I join this challenge? I just restarted a town that I had since the June 9th release. I wanted a better town plot, and with more more knowledge about the game, wanted to put permanent pwps in better places! 
 I actually started Jan 7th 2015, so hopefully that's ok 
My Town name: Twinleaf
Mayor: George
Villagers: O'Hare, Vic, Wendy, Goldie, Sterling
Time zone: Texas, Central time
 Will post pics later


----------



## Paperboy012305

Gameplayer123 said:


> Ooooooo. May I join this challenge? I just restarted a town that I had since the June 9th release. I wanted a better town plot, and with more more knowledge about the game, wanted to put permanent pwps in better places!
> I actually started Jan 7th 2015, so hopefully that's ok
> My Town name: Twinleaf
> Mayor: George
> Villagers: O'Hare, Vic, Wendy, Goldie, Sterling
> Time zone: Texas, Central time
> Will post pics later


Everybody's free to join this challenge! So welcome aboard!


----------



## Punchyleaf

I'm pretty sure I have the yellow buckled shoes in my other town. Let me check :0


----------



## Hazel

Wow everyone's progressing so much! Meanwhile I'm here celebrating little things and waiting for the flower shop to start being built and for my villagers to start requesting PWPs haha

Today in Everlong~



Spoiler



- Firstly, I forgot to mention that Cyrus woke up yesterday

- I paid my 98k loan

- I went to the island and got enough money to finally pay off the suspension bridge

- Annd I donated a lots of stuff 

Yeeeeah



I want to build the campsite next as I still haven't got a ninth villager plot but I haven't a clue where to put it (Tammy moved in where I was originally planning on building it).


----------



## Dewy

My turnip prices are at 346! I don't usually buy turnips, but I did this week with about 100k. Selling them now for 346k! Super excited about this since I rarely get lucky with the stalk market.

If anyone wants to come over to sell their turnips just let me know c:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dewy said:


> My turnip prices are at 346! I don't usually buy turnips, but I did this week with about 100k. Selling them now for 346k! Super excited about this since I rarely get lucky with the stalk market.
> 
> If anyone wants to come over to sell their turnips just let me know c:


Oh man, didn't buy turnips this week. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey team of the OYC Master List. Can you add Vladimir to my villagers? Thanks!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Thank you!


----------



## Gameplayer123

How do I get added to the master list?


----------



## lazuli

omg i looked at my info on the masterlist and i see all the villagers and im like wtf i didnt tell anybody then i remembered my blog oops
speaking of my blog, i changed the theme and added todays post


----------



## Paperboy012305

Gameplayer123 said:


> How do I get added to the master list?


Well, just ask here if you want to. Just ask your username, Blog (If you have one for the OYC) Time Zone, Town and Mayor name and your villagers. And the editors will add you in the list. No PMS or anything, here is fine.


----------



## Hyasynth

Gameplayer123 said:


> How do I get added to the master list?


I already added you 



computertrash said:


> omg i looked at my info on the masterlist and i see all the villagers and im like wtf i didnt tell anybody then i remembered my blog oops


We filled in like half of these villager lists by digging through blogs
we're pretty much experts at this point


----------



## Punchyleaf

Finally finished with everything 8) Gonna go Tuna Kahuna it up now!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> I already added you
> 
> 
> We filled in like half of these villager lists by digging through blogs
> we're pretty much experts at this point


And keep doing a good job at it too!


----------



## Gameplayer123

Yippee! Thank you very much.


----------



## Dewy

I know it's probably too early for this, but does anyone have Shampoodle's unlocked? :3
I need a new do


----------



## lazuli

should i mention that i live in texas or smth. lmao.


----------



## X2k5a7y

.....I just found out that you can store stuff inside of the Capricorn Statue! 
I don't have to buy the ugly locker at Re-Tail or use the train station locker anymore!  
Yay.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And due to finally getting good headphones, I got to hear the different music that is played in each museum exhibit, that until now, I didn't even know existed ^-^


----------



## Gameplayer123

X2k5a7y said:


> .....I just found out that you can store stuff inside of the Capricorn Statue!
> I don't have to buy the ugly locker at Re-Tail or use the train station locker anymore!
> Yay.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And due to finally getting good headphones, I got to hear the different music that is played in each museum exhibit, that until now, I didn't even know existed ^-^



The little details, man... so good. I love this game


----------



## Paperboy012305

Gameplayer123 said:


> The little details, man... so good. I love this game


I play the game everyday! So addicting!


----------



## X2k5a7y

Gameplayer123 said:


> The little details, man... so good. I love this game



Definitely. It's great ^-^


----------



## pocky

Gameplayer123 said:


> How do I get added to the master list?


hahaha, I love your mayor's face! it's one of my favorite ones, hardly see anyone using it though


----------



## pocky

my town updated before going to bed


Spoiler: a day in hell





Tutu visited me and of course my house was completely empty. But she was impressed nonetheless. Oh Tutu... you make Satan's heart quiver. You sweet bear you.


Fang also moved in. And as you can see I made my own pro design. Nothing flashy, just a white t-shirt with a black cardigan.


that and I asked Whitney to move in. She is so cute 

Nothing else happened. I just spent the rest of the day fishing and selling my fish at Re-Tail. Didn't get to play much because I had to go to the hospital in the morning and then run a bunch of chores. Can't wait to wake Cyrus up but I hardly got any items. How are you guys waking him up so fast? Have you been trading? I've unfortunately only bought the shop items :'(

ALSO! Tomorrow is the 10th which means I'll finally have the QR machine!


----------



## Manazran

Hmm,I might do this.This might rekindle my interest in Animal Crossing again (I'm gonna reset my town and set it to Jan 1 in a bit,I didn't really had much in it)


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Spoiler:  nothing much happened tbh








I went to see if Chester finally moved in today, he did. I'm excited to be able to hang out with him tomorrow, he's adorable!





Katrina decided to set up shop in Olympus today and it took pretty much all of my willpower not to make a whole bunch of random characters and get her whole shop thing over and done with like I did in my main town.





I also took a chance and bought a famous painting from Marshal since I want to get more things in the art display.. though it was a fake and is now resting in my home. Marshal is also 7k richer thanks to me.





There was also a meteor shower tonight which I totally forgot about until I came back from hours of medal grinding on the island. Hopefully I get something good since my house is pretty much empty..


----------



## Trickilicky

Happy Saturday guys! I'm going to read through properly later, gotta haul a$$ and get offline now. I'll be around later and tomorrow if anyone wants to do Island stuff, and I can open my main town if anyone wants a haircut. Catch you later!


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Id love to join in next time everyone goes to the island or something, what time are you planning to do this? ^^


----------



## Toeto

Omg my topic turned out into a whole community ;o that's great!
My town Faraway is a bit of a mess. I have a lot of stones in the bottom left and it's sooo annoying. 
But I will work around it, I have to. My map had Stitches so I had to choose it .


----------



## Hazel

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Id love to join in next time everyone goes to the island or something, what time are you planning to do this? ^^



Me too!  Would anyone be interested in trading fruit and/or going to the island tonight? 

Today's events in Everlong~



Spoiler



- I finally got around to doing Isabelle's advice so I finally have a watering can!

- Suspension bridge is a lifesaver

- Built and payed off the campsite

- Saharah was in town, got the western floor

- Went to the island, donated some stuff

- Got the fish maniac badge from Phineas


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Hazel said:


> Me too!  Would anyone be interested in trading fruit and/or going to the island tonight?


Heheh, can't wait. Loving this challenge so far ^^
Looking for shampoodle tho... currently wearing a bun big XD


----------



## Manazran

TTing atm so that I can catch up to the current date,I don't know if that's allowed though.Please someone explain to me if it's OK to TT to the current date >_<(Slowly of course,without missing a day)


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Manazran said:


> TTing atm so that I can catch up to the current date,I don't know if that's allowed though.Please someone explain to me if it's OK to TT to the current date >_<(Slowly of course,without missing a day)


Yeah, thats fine, as long as you dont TT afterwards obviously ^^


----------



## Manazran

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Yeah, thats fine, as long as you dont TT afterwards obviously ^^



OK thanks 

Anyways,I'm currently at Jan 2 now trying to get the damn approval raing >_<.Better complete this for the island(and beetles)


----------



## Hyasynth

oh my god I finally finished adding three new updates to my blog. Took me like an hour. The Medalquest math post is basically verbal diarrhea, feel free to skip it.



Toeto said:


> Omg my topic turned out into a whole community ;o that's great!
> My town Faraway is a bit of a mess. I have a lot of stones in the bottom left and it's sooo annoying.
> But I will work around it, I have to. My map had Stitches so I had to choose it .


Holy crap, you're alive! I can finally add you to the master list with a gold star and everything
What timezone are you in, and who are your villagers?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Hyasynth said:


> oh my god I finally finished adding three new updates to my blog. Took me like an hour. The Medalquest math post is basically verbal diarrhea, feel free to skip it.
> 
> 
> Holy crap, you're alive! I can finally add you to the master list with a gold star and everything
> What timezone are you in, and who are your villagers?



YUS, gold stars! Also, now that I'm 13, I can finally use the Best Friend feature and stuff! Not sure why I didn't just say I was 13 a lot earlier, but whatever. If you ever come over to my town, guys, make sure you add me as a best friend <3

But yeah, the OYC is something a lot of us needed to get back into ACNL.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Kippla said:


> YUS, gold stars! Also, now that I'm 13, I can finally use the Best Friend feature and stuff! Not sure why I didn't just say I was 13 a lot earlier, but whatever. If you ever come over to my town, guys, make sure you add me as a best friend <3
> 
> But yeah, the OYC is something a lot of us needed to get back into ACNL.



You did say that you're thirteen...It was quite a few pages back, but you did ^-^
Congrats, though!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Id love to join in next time everyone goes to the island or something, what time are you planning to do this? ^^



Not really a set "time", I just asked because I wanted to unlock more tours faster and get more medals.  

As long as we can all add each other as best friends and such, it should be easy to play with one another.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> You did say that you're thirteen...It was quite a few pages back, but you did ^-^
> Congrats, though!



Yeah. I turned 13 in November, and I completely forgot about the COPPA thing. I remembered yesterday while Hya and Loviechu were in my town and I added them as best friends. I checked the Parental Controls today, and now I'm a big girl who can get a DA and have best friends. -proud of ma self-


----------



## Hyasynth

Kippla said:


> Yeah. I turned 13 in November, and I completely forgot about the COPPA thing. I remembered yesterday while Hya and Loviechu were in my town and I added them as best friends. I checked the Parental Controls today, and now I'm a big girl who can get a DA and have best friends. -proud of ma self-


Wait, you did? I don't see the Best Friends button on my end. Resetti may have canceled it out because he hates friendship. Or are both parties supposed to add each other?

Also I did not know there was such a hard restriction on 12 and unders! Then again, when I was 12 I always lied and marked my birth year as 1985.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Hyasynth said:


> Wait, you did? I don't see the Best Friends button on my end. Resetti may have canceled it out because he hates friendship.
> 
> Also I did not know there was such a hard restriction on 12 and unders! Then again, when I was 12 I always lied and marked my birth year as 1985.



1985? REALLY? XD

But yeah, if you're under 13 you can't make a DA, use the Best Friends, use game chat in Pokemon, etc. It's really annoying. But you should come over and add me, and then maybe Resetti will approve.


----------



## Hyasynth

Kippla said:


> 1985? REALLY? XD


I have a reason for specifically picking that year. It was a stupid one, though it's not _that_ far off from my actual birth year.

I'll go visit sometime after lunch. Are we still on for Medalquest Day 2?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Today was a great day in Termina!



Spoiler: Go on, lets hear it!





My first time greeting to Vladimir



It looks like Bertha is in the campsite. And she's the only Hippo I like, of course I gotta get her!



Oh no, I tripped! My face (And feet, he's wearing flip flops) are FREEZING!!!​


I don't think my town ever started snowing, so this is the first time! Wow...




FINALLY! A wet suit appeared on my island! Its green but whatever. And I have the right amount to buy it too.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Hyasynth said:


> I have a reason for specifically picking that year. It was a stupid one, though it's not _that_ far off from my actual birth year.
> 
> I'll go visit sometime after lunch. Are we still on for Medalquest Day 2?



Interesting. And sure, we can be on for Medalquest Day 2. I unlocked Tuna Kahuna and the Elite tours so it's time for some serious medal-racking.


----------



## Paperboy012305

And since Bertha will be moving in, add her to my villagers in the Master List.


----------



## Toeto

Hyasynth said:


> oh my god I finally finished adding three new updates to my blog. Took me like an hour. The Medalquest math post is basically verbal diarrhea, feel free to skip it.
> 
> 
> Holy crap, you're alive! I can finally add you to the master list with a gold star and everything
> What timezone are you in, and who are your villagers?



I live in the Netherlands  My villagers are Margie,  Apollo, Stitches, Bella,  Daisy,  Ed, Phoebe,  Kiki and Bonbon . Sheldon is the first to move out today.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Thanks! The editors in the master list are awesome!


----------



## Trickilicky

Kippla said:


> 1985? REALLY? XD
> 
> But yeah, if you're under 13 you can't make a DA, use the Best Friends, use game chat in Pokemon, etc. It's really annoying. But you should come over and add me, and then maybe Resetti will approve.



I was actually born in 1985! How old am I right? Haha.

I literally spent most of the afternoon trying to get a villager to give me a PWP request. Finally get one from frickin' Hans...a caution sign. SMH! I'll be around for an hour or so if anyone wants to do some island stuff, I'll be around tonight after dinner. Hope everyone's having a great weekend so far ^_^


----------



## Hyasynth

Paperboy012305 said:


> FINALLY! A wet suit appeared on my island! Its green but whatever. And I have the right amount to buy it too.


Wait, _48_ medals? Is that because of the Bell Boom Ordinance?



Paperboy012305 said:


> And since Bertha will be moving in, add her to my villagers in the Master List.





Toeto said:


> I live in the Netherlands  My villagers are Margie,  Apollo, Stitches, Bella,  Daisy,  Ed, Phoebe,  Kiki and Bonbon . Sheldon is the first to move out today.


Updated both of your entries.


----------



## Trickilicky

Paperboy012305 said:


> Thanks! The editors in the master list are awesome!



IKR? I went in there to change it for you and someone else was already on the ball! Heh ^_^ congrats on getting Bertha too, she's super cute.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> Wait, _48_ medals? Is that because of the Bell Boom Ordinance?


Yup, it sure is! I wanted the ordinance because I can sell beetles for more bells!

I didn't know that if you have the ordinance in effect it would cost 48 medals.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> IKR? I went in there to change it for you and someone else was already on the ball! Heh ^_^ congrats on getting Bertha too, she's super cute.


She sure is compared to other Hippos.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Kyle will move in tomorrow, if anyone wanted to update the masterlist? XD
Also does anyone have a shampoodle I can use?xxx


----------



## nekosync

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Kyle will move in tomorrow, if anyone wanted to update the masterlist? XD
> Also does anyone have a shampoodle I can use?xxx



what do you mean by the masterlist? I haven't been following this thread for about a week..


----------



## Hyasynth

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yup, it sure is! I wanted the ordinance because I can sell beetles for more bells!
> 
> I didn't know that if you have the ordinance in effect it would cost 48 medals.


When I first started playing New Leaf, I immediately jumped on the Bell Boom Ordinance, only to switch to Beautiful Town as soon as I realized that everything was more expensive to buy as well.

But I didn't know island souvenirs rose in price too. Do you actually get more medals for tours?


----------



## Trickilicky

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Kyle will move in tomorrow, if anyone wanted to update the masterlist? XD
> Also does anyone have a shampoodle I can use?xxx



I'll open my main town, Cinnabar, you get get one done here if you like ^_^
updated your villagers too


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

nekosync said:


> what do you mean by the masterlist? I haven't been following this thread for about a week..


The masterlist - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/tnn4RcXamruIzUXoVN3_KJw/htmlview?pli=1

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> I'll open my main town, Cinnabar, you get get one done here if you like ^_^


Thanks! Ill add you now


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> When I first started playing New Leaf, I immediately jumped on the Bell Boom Ordinance, only to switch to Beautiful Town as soon as I realized that everything was more expensive to buy as well.
> 
> But I didn't know island souvenirs rose in price too. Do you actually get more medals for tours?


Nope, that's the only downside to it.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

nekosync said:


> what do you mean by the masterlist? I haven't been following this thread for about a week..



It's a list Hya compiled that Triki, Hya and I can edit. It has everybody's town name, mayor name, friend code, TBT name, villagers and timezone.


----------



## nekosync

Kippla said:


> It's a list Hya compiled that Triki, Hya and I can edit. It has everybody's town name, mayor name, friend code, TBT name, villagers and timezone.



Oooh, where is it? I wanna get involved.


----------



## Trickilicky

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> The masterlist - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/tnn4RcXamruIzUXoVN3_KJw/htmlview?pli=1
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Thanks! Ill add you now



just loaded up game, opening gates in a sec


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

nekosync said:


> Oooh, where is it? I wanna get involved.



Nemui linked to it, I've already added in all your information that you provided in your signature. It's also in my signature and Hya's.


----------



## nekosync

Kippla said:


> Nemui linked to it, I've already added in all your information that you provided in your signature. It's also in my signature and Hya's.



Oh great! Thanks. ^^
Could you also add that my time zone is GMT?


----------



## Trickilicky

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> The masterlist - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/tnn4RcXamruIzUXoVN3_KJw/htmlview?pli=1
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Thanks! Ill add you now



Gates to Cinnabar are open when you're ready ^^


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

nekosync said:


> Oh great! Thanks. ^^
> Could you also add that my time zone is GMT?



Added. If you need anything else added (like villagers or an AC blog you make in the future) just contact one of the editors.


----------



## Hyasynth

@nekosync: We pretty much add people as soon as we see them, there's no real requirement other than actually doing the challenge. Some of the first challengers might not be on the list if they dropped off the radar early.



Hyasynth said:


> if anyone has the white stockings and yellow buckled shoes, I'm willing to buy them at 1k a piece. I want to take proper screenshots of my mayor so I can start buying art of her but I need those two items and I'm too impatient to wait until I unlock Kicks.


^^-- Reposting this from yesterday, since it's Saturday so more people will see it.
Still nowhere close to unlocking Kicks. 

Actually I'd like to visit Shampoodle as well, I want to lighten my hair.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

If anybody has a Shampoodle's I'll visit, hair is nice but I'm always open to changing it.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I wouldn't mind getting my hair did too! Don't know which hairstyle i'll go for so i'll randomize that.


----------



## Trickilicky

I've got my main town gates open if you guys want hair cuts, Nemui is here right now getting hers done.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Trickilicky said:


> I've got my main town gates open if you guys want hair cuts, Nemui is here right now getting hers done.



Okay, make sure you add us.  

It's Cinnabar right?


----------



## Trickilicky

Kippla said:


> Okay, make sure you add us.
> 
> It's Cinnabar right?



Yup, Cinnabar. When Nemui is done, I'll add the three of you and re-open my gates. I'll post when they're open again


----------



## Paperboy012305

Trickilicky said:


> I've got my main town gates open if you guys want hair cuts, Nemui is here right now getting hers done.


I'll also go on a shopping spree for clothing too.


----------



## Hyasynth

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'll also go on a shopping spree for clothing too.


I call dibs on Kicks!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Hyasynth said:


> I call dibs on Kicks!



I call second dibs after you're done!


----------



## Trickilicky

Gates open! Not sure what's left in the shops, but I have some random socks and shoes stuff in my locker I can leave out when you're all here


----------



## X2k5a7y

Shep will be moving in tomorrow! ^_^


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm mostly in it for Kicks.


----------



## Lancelot

Is it too late to start this today if I do it tlll the 10th january 2016?


----------



## Trickilicky

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Is it too late to start this today if I do it tlll the 10th january 2016?



Sounds good to me, please feel free to join in!


----------



## Lancelot

Trickilicky said:


> Sounds good to me, please feel free to join in!



Yaiy, Ok!

Im just gonna sell of my hybrids in the marketplace then I'll reset!


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Thanks a lot Trickilicky! ^^
Also, when is everyone planning to go to the island?


----------



## Trickilicky

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Yaiy, Ok!
> 
> Im just gonna sell of my hybrids in the marketplace then I'll reset!



Excited for you, good luck! We'll be looking forward to hearing how it goes ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Thanks a lot Trickilicky! ^^
> Also, when is everyone planning to go to the island?



You're very welcome, any time! If free for a bit now, when they guys are done getting make-overs, maybe we can arrange something?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Shep will be moving in tomorrow! ^_^



Added the lovely Shep to your villager section on the OYC master list ^_^


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Thank you Tricki! Had a great time with you guys.


----------



## Paperboy012305

That was pretty fun at Cinnabar. I'm glad about my brand new look!

(I'll post a pic of my new classy look later!)


----------



## Trickilicky

Kippla said:


> Thank you Tricki! Had a great time with you guys.





Paperboy012305 said:


> That was pretty fun at Cinnabar. I'm glad about my brand new look!
> 
> (I'll post a pic of my new classy look later!)



You're very welcome, it was great having you all over, glad I could help with your new looks! ^_^


----------



## Hyasynth

Kippla said:


> Thank you Tricki! Had a great time with you guys.


This. I got a sweet new do and a new hair color. 10/10 would go back anytime


----------



## Trickilicky

Hyasynth said:


> This. I got a sweet new do and a new hair color. 10/10 would go back anytime



Lol, well Cinnabar is clearly the cutting edge of fashion! You're all welcome any time, and you went home looking fab!


----------



## infern1300

I hope to visit you guys!! Need to do some serious catching up this weekend, haven't played in ages! I havent even earnt my permit yet. Im so far behind!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Good times over at Cinnabar.


----------



## nekosync

Kippla said:


> View attachment 80373
> 
> Good times over at Cinnabar.



Aw, that sounds like fun.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Does anyone want to visit the island any time soon? ^^
Sorry for spamming the thread with this :/


----------



## infern1300

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Does anyone want to visit the island any time soon? ^^
> Sorry for spamming the thread with this :/


Ooh me please!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Spoiler: Title





There he is! In his classy fashion!​


----------



## Hazel

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Does anyone want to visit the island any time soon? ^^
> Sorry for spamming the thread with this :/



Yes sounds good! You free now?


----------



## Trickilicky

infern1300 said:


> I hope to visit you guys!! Need to do some serious catching up this weekend, haven't played in ages! I havent even earnt my permit yet. Im so far behind!



Don't worry, I know the feeling!! Now the holidays are over, it isn't so easy keeping up with everything, especially during the week  Good luck getting your permit, it'll happen soon and then everything will take off quickly.



Kippla said:


> View attachment 80373
> 
> Good times over at Cinnabar.



Awww, group shot! What a stylish bunch ^_^



nekosync said:


> Aw, that sounds like fun.



It was great! Please feel free to join in the next meet up! Although technically I wasn't in my OYC town so I don't count as much


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> View attachment 80373
> 
> Good times over at Cinnabar.


Yup! That was megatastic fun! (I'm on the right)



I posted one too!​


----------



## infern1300

Trickilicky said:


> Don't worry, I know the feeling!! Now the holidays are over, it isn't so easy keeping up with everything, especially during the week  Good luck getting your permit, it'll happen soon and then everything will take off quickly.



I hope so too. Thanks!


----------



## Trickilicky

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Does anyone want to visit the island any time soon? ^^
> Sorry for spamming the thread with this :/



Uhhh I really wish I could join, but I'm going to be eating dinner in like a half hour and I'd have to be all annoying and leave. I'll be back properly in a couple hours so if anyone's around then, I can play. Stupid timezones >< Have fun though!



Paperboy012305 said:


> Spoiler: Title
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80374
> 
> There he is! In his classy fashion!​



You look like a true Mayor! Such style! Such class! Haha  Did you upload that on Miiverse? the pic quality is hella good.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Trickilicky said:


> You're very welcome, it was great having you all over, glad I could help with your new looks! ^_^


Yup, thank you so much!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> You look like a true Mayor! Such style! Such class! Haha  Did you upload that on Miiverse? the pic quality is hella good.


No I did not, I uploaded it on my SD card. Lucky much?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Posted a Tumblr update with the photo


----------



## Trickilicky

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yup, thank you so much!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> No I did not, I uploaded it on my SD card. Lucky much?



So lucky! How did you get such a close up view? Did you just enlarge the pic? It looks great, I'll have to try this with some of my pics ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kippla said:


> Posted a Tumblr update with the photo



Your blog is looking fantastic! The new theme is great ^_^ and love the update, aww I like ACNL memories )


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Thanks. Hya and I are going to do today's Medalquest run, so is anybody else interested in joining us? We're going to be running tours like Tuna Kahuna so we can get the gold badge for tours.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Kippla said:


> Thanks. Hya and I are going to do today's Medalquest run, so is anybody else interested in joining us? We're going to be running tours like Tuna Kahuna so we can get the gold badge for tours.


Id love to join ^^


----------



## nekosync

Can I join you guys?


----------



## Hazel

I'd love to join too!


----------



## Trickilicky

Kippla said:


> Thanks. Hya and I are going to do today's Medalquest run, so is anybody else interested in joining us? We're going to be running tours like Tuna Kahuna so we can get the gold badge for tours.



I would love to, but I'm going to eat dinner soon  I'll be free to wifi again in a couple hours if anyone is still around. Have fun!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Adding Hazel and Nemui, I'll open my gates after.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Whos town are you planning to go to? I can add people now


----------



## Hazel

Awesome! I'll add you guys now!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

My town, I'll open my gates.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Trickilicky said:


> So lucky! How did you get such a close up view? Did you just enlarge the pic? It looks great, I'll have to try this with some of my pics ^_^


Nope. I removed the accessory or etc so it can zoom in on my mayor, then I put it back on and try to get the right arm to stretch out (Its optional, I just thought it would add more style into it) and take a picture. Its simple if you get your perfect timing skills straight.


----------



## infern1300

Kippla said:


> Adding Hazel and Nemui, I'll open my gates after.



I would love to join in!! Or are all the spots taken? Actually, no I wont. My internet is just terrible and I don't want to mess it up for everyone.


----------



## nekosync

Kippla said:


> Adding Hazel and Nemui, I'll open my gates after.



Could I join in?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> Thanks. Hya and I are going to do today's Medalquest run, so is anybody else interested in joining us? We're going to be running tours like Tuna Kahuna so we can get the gold badge for tours.


Am I too late? If I am, next time will you let me know?


----------



## Ninetees

May I join?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Sorry guys, Nemui and Hazel claimed the last spots. You guys could probably make your own group if you add each other.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> Sorry guys, Nemui and Hazel claimed the last spots. You guys could probably make your own group if you add each other.


I only have the 2nd difficulty star unlocked.


----------



## Dewy

Kippla said:


> Thanks. Hya and I are going to do today's Medalquest run, so is anybody else interested in joining us? We're going to be running tours like Tuna Kahuna so we can get the gold badge for tours.



Is it too late to ask to join? o:

Nevermind, saw you're full c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone have perfect cherries they want to sell? My apple town has them on premium today!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Dewy said:


> Is it too late to ask to join? o:
> 
> Nevermind, saw you're full c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyone have perfect cherries they want to sell? My apple town has them on premium today!



I might come over later, I have a couple perfect cherries.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dewy said:


> Is it too late to ask to join? o:
> 
> Nevermind, saw you're full c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyone have perfect cherries they want to sell? My apple town has them on premium today!


My Main town has an orchard of them! I'll bring them over and sell them!


----------



## Hyasynth

Feel free to make your own Medalquest groups! We only had the easy tours unlocked yesterday but we worked our way up.


----------



## nekosync

Hyasynth said:


> Feel free to make your own Medalquest groups! We only had the easy tours unlocked yesterday but we worked our way up.


I'd definitely make my own but I don't have the island. D:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> Feel free to make your own Medalquest groups! We only had the easy tours unlocked yesterday but we worked our way up.


Oh really? How do I do that?


----------



## nekosync

I finally paid off my home loan. 
I've taken so long compared to other people here.


----------



## Dewy

nekosync said:


> I finally paid off my home loan.
> I've taken so long compared to other people here.



love the pinafore dress! you look cute ^^
annd congrats ~


----------



## nekosync

Dewy said:


> love the pinafore dress! you look cute ^^
> annd congrats ~



thanks!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dewy said:


> Is it too late to ask to join? o:
> 
> Nevermind, saw you're full c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyone have perfect cherries they want to sell? My apple town has them on premium today!


And i'm ready to sell the Perfect Cherries!


----------



## nekosync

Can I come to someone's town? I'm boooooreeeed.


----------



## Dewy

Paperboy012305 said:


> And i'm ready to sell the Perfect Cherries!



gate open ~


----------



## Paperboy012305

nekosync said:


> Can I come to someone's town? I'm boooooreeeed.


Come to mine if you want. The OYC one right? After I sell perfect cherries


----------



## Punchyleaf

Super happy day. I fixed my pikachu XL toggle and now I can play it again!! So happy since it's my favorite system TT u TT


----------



## nekosync

Paperboy012305 said:


> Come to mine if you want. The OYC one right? After I sell perfect cherries



Sure, I'll come over! I'll add you.


----------



## Paperboy012305

nekosync, i'm open! If you still wanna come.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Ack Loviechu, we already set off on a Medalquest without you.


----------



## Punchyleaf

It's fine, unfortunately I can't play right now. Babys up and she's in a very clingy mood right now


----------



## cIementine

I sort of um failed the challenge already! I decided that playing in a way where I constantly have to remind myself what I can and can't do and because of that I'm not enjoying the game to its fullest. It's a bit more stressful than dreading it when Isabelle goes 'oh mayor I almost forgot ______ is moving today'


----------



## nekosync

Paperboy012305 said:


> nekosync, i'm open! If you still wanna come.



Ok! Coming over.


----------



## Hyasynth

Well, looks like Medalquest was a bust for today. ;_; 
No good tours available, and they don't seem to change depending on the person.

We'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Hyasynth said:


> Well, looks like Medalquest was a bust for today. ;_;
> No good tours available, and they don't seem to change depending on the person.
> 
> We'll try again tomorrow.



We tried Elite Balloon and got a bronze and failed the Elite Labyrinth tour. Last one was Pro Bug Catching, and we only managed a bronze there as well. There were no 20 or 15 medal tours, so it wasn't a good day to begin with.


----------



## Hazel

Kippla said:


> We tried Elite Balloon and got a bronze and failed the Elite Labyrinth tour. Last one was Pro Bug Catching, and we only managed a bronze there as well. There were no 20 or 15 medal tours, so it wasn't a good day to begin with.



It was a shame but hopefully we'll have better luck next time!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> We tried Elite Balloon and got a bronze and failed the Elite Labyrinth tour. Last one was Pro Bug Catching, and we only managed a bronze there as well. There were no 20 or 15 medal tours, so it wasn't a good day to begin with.


Strange, i'm awesome at the Balloon Tour. If you guys get Bug Hide And Seek and we all play together we'll for sure get a gold and a lot of medals because last time I played that one tour with 4 players and we all got a gold and a lot of medals and I thought "Hey, that might actually be a great tour to medal grind if all 4 play it".


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

If anyone wants an orange wetsuit I have one on my island along with the green wetsuit


----------



## Paperboy012305

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> If anyone wants an orange wetsuit I have one on my island along with the green wetsuit


I do! Of course I have to medal grind. Do you have the Bell Boom Ordinance? If so does it cost 48 or 40?


----------



## X2k5a7y

I searched and found that Mycaruba's first five villagers are 
Roscoe, Pinky, Goldie, Bob, and Antonio.
They haven't been on here in a few days, but their villagers aren't on the master list yet. 
So, there you go! ^-^


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Paperboy012305 said:


> I do! Of course I have to medal grind. Do you have the Bell Boom Ordinance? If so does it cost 48 or 40?



I've got the early bird ordinance on so 40  
Mind if I medal grind with you? I'm in serious need of medals.


----------



## Paperboy012305

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> I've got the early bird ordinance on so 40
> Mind if I medal grind with you? I'm in serious need of medals.


Like Hyasynth said there are no good tours today, but we can try to get as many as long as our efforts stand up tall!


----------



## DarkOnyx

I failed.xD time traveled four days after gettinhg my town.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Paperboy012305 said:


> Like Hyasynth said there are no good tours today, but we can try to get as many as long as our efforts stand up tall!



Haha I'll take anything right now tbh since I spent all of my medals on that orange wetsuit. 
Pro's Only Bug tour gives 12 so I've been kind of milking that for a bit but doing it alone gets boring


----------



## Paperboy012305

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> Haha I'll take anything right now tbh since I spent all of my medals on that orange wetsuit.
> Pro's Only Bug tour gives 12 so I've been kind of milking that for a bit but doing it alone gets boring


Hehe. I'm open anyway.


----------



## DCB

I can't do this challenge properly, since I just reset my file on December 20. However, I've been doing everything else the same. I saved up 1m today! My approach this time around is to get things taken care of one at a time and always to get new bells for each thing. {e.g., If a PWP costs 128k, I'll get a fresh 128k instead of withdrawing it from my ABD.}


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hehe. I'm open anyway.



Aren't we going to my town though so you can get the wetsuit? lol


----------



## infern1300

63percent Mayoral Approval rating. Kill me now xD


----------



## Paperboy012305

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> Aren't we going to my town though so you can get the wetsuit? lol


Oh, silly me. I'll come!


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh, silly me. I'll come!



Gates are open


----------



## Paperboy012305

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> Gates are open


I'm open, just wait at the town hall while I come back.


----------



## Hyasynth

I just found this amazing little tool on my Tumblr dash. It's basically a spreadsheet where every in-game item you mark automatically adds up and yields a percentage on how complete the category is. It's amazing for any future catalog maniacs. You'll need a Google account to take advantage of it.



infern1300 said:


> 63percent Mayoral Approval rating. Kill me now xD


dude just water some flowers or something the animals will love ya


----------



## Ninetees

Day 10 in Ninetees.



I finished paying off my second ''official'' home loan. The next one will be 198,000 bells.
I bought a painting from Redd
I convinced Marshal to move in
& I found a lost item that belonged to Merry ^^.

Hey, can somebody explain to me how you guys merge all your pictures in one folder on the forum? Like so :


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Ninetees said:


> Hey, can somebody explain to me how you guys merge all your pictures in one folder on the forum? Like so :
> View attachment 80413



You have to put in the spoiler tag. 
So [*spoiler= name of the spoiler*]  the stuff you want in the spoiler goes here and then use [*/spoiler*] when you're done.. just without the *'s


----------



## Ninetees

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> You have to put in the spoiler tag.
> So [*spoiler= name of the spoiler*]  the stuff you want in the spoiler goes here and then use [*/spoiler*] when you're done.. just without the *'s



Thank you so much!


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Ninetees said:


> Thank you so much!



No problem


----------



## lunathenia

Hyasynth said:


> I just found this amazing little tool on my Tumblr dash. It's basically a spreadsheet where every in-game item you mark automatically adds up and yields a percentage on how complete the category is. It's amazing for any future catalog maniacs. You'll need a Google account to take advantage of it.
> 
> 
> dude just water some flowers or something the animals will love ya



Hey noob question but how do you download it?


----------



## pocky

lunathenia said:


> Hey noob question but how do you download it?


The link Hyasynth gave doesn't have a download option for some reason. Maybe this link will work? If you have a Google account just click on "File" and then "Make a Copy..." and it should automatically give you your own sheet. If you don't have a google account you'll need to make one.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Jacques wants an orange. I don't have oranges. I need them. If you do have dem oranges, I'll add you and you can drop a few off. :]


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> Jacques wants an orange. I don't have oranges. I need them. If you do have dem oranges, I'll add you and you can drop a few off. :]


My OYC has native oranges! Want me to deliver or come and get them?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

You can come to my town, Jacques is hanging around the train station.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> You can come to my town, Jacques is hanging around the train station.


Coming over now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

You can wait, as I gotta trade Pokemon with my brother.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Sure, but it's late and I'm tired so please get on as soon as you can.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> Sure, but it's late and I'm tired so please get on as soon as you can.


I'm sure it'll be quick.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Back from trading Pokemon and coming over now!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

You online?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> You online?


Yes, i'm waiting for you to open.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You gonna open or is it too late for you?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

It's been open, I just closed it. I'll open it again.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> It's been open, I just closed it. I'll open it again.


Oh ok, I just didn't see it, and I already added you.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I cleaned out my FCs, that may be a problem. Make sure your BF thing is on, then I won't have to keep closing the gates to post.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> I cleaned out my FCs, that may be a problem. Make sure your BF thing is on, then I won't have to keep closing the gates to post.


The BF chat is on!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Don't see you on. Lemme add your FC.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> Don't see you on. Lemme add your FC.


Ok, might of accidentally removed mine.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I did remove yours and I added it back, but it says you're not on.


----------



## pocky

Paperboy012305 said:


> Spoiler: Title
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80374
> 
> There he is! In his classy fashion!​



Your mayor looks great!



infern1300 said:


> 63percent Mayoral Approval rating. Kill me now xD



You can do it!



Ninetees said:


> Day 10 in Ninetees.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80409View attachment 80411View attachment 80410View attachment 80408
> 
> I finished paying off my second ''official'' home loan. The next one will be 198,000 bells.
> I bought a painting from Redd
> I convinced Marshal to move in
> & I found a lost item that belonged to Merry ^^.
> 
> Hey, can somebody explain to me how you guys merge all your pictures in one folder on the forum? Like so :
> View attachment 80413



Marshal! So lucky!  He is super adorable! Also, I love that our mayors both wear that same cap! Hahah. I saw that someone already explained the spoilers thing so I want do it again.

----------

NOW FOR HELL!



Spoiler: a day in hell





this badge thing technically happened yesterday after my update, but whatever. FINALLY GOT MY FIRST BADGE 8D



Sahara was in town and did this to my room. I don't really like the combination, but I do like the walls and floors. Im sure I'll eventually find a use for them.


Mitzi is also moving out on the 15th. Does anyone want her? Please let me know if you.


I also got my first camper: Gloria. But I dont have room for her cause my 10th villager, Whitney, is moving in today:


----------



## Paperboy012305

pocky said:


> Your mayor looks great!


Thank you!



He's SO right about that!


----------



## Hazel

I'm thinking of making my first investment in turnips ever this morning. I'm a turnip noob, never really understood the stalk market but I can't go to the island every night to make bells so I figure this is a better way of doing it.

Do any of you have any tips for me for like guessing if there's going to be a spike or that kinda thing? And is 100k a good first investment?


----------



## cIementine

Hazel moved into my town and she was actually my dreamie! I got Ruby from a member here and she moved in the ****tiest place I can't work around ;A;


----------



## Hazel

Guys... Guess who my ninth villager is...



Spoiler








I couldn't believe it! I've never had them before so I'm suuuper excited. Quite a lot happened in town today but I'll do a proper update later on


----------



## cIementine

Hazel said:


> Guys... Guess who my ninth villager is...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80447
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't believe it! I've never had them before so I'm suuuper excited. Quite a lot happened in town today but I'll do a proper update later on



you're so lucky


----------



## Lancelot

OK IM ACTUALLY GONNA START THIS IN LIKE 10 MINUTES. Only 11 days late but bite me :x


----------



## pocky

Hazel said:


> Guys... Guess who my ninth villager is...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80447
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't believe it! I've never had them before so I'm suuuper excited. Quite a lot happened in town today but I'll do a proper update later on



Lucky! She is so cute 




Monkey D Luffy said:


> OK IM ACTUALLY GONNA START THIS IN LIKE 10 MINUTES. Only 11 days late but bite me :x



Yess! Do it!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Wow it's so early. Usually my daughter gets up at like 7am est so I wake up and play for like 2 minutes before I fall back asleep but it's 9:53am now and my fianc? is off so I'm going to go eat breakfast with him lol I feel sooo tired OMG. Thankfully everything opens in like 6 minutes so I don't mind being up right now.
And sly is moving on the 15th :>


----------



## Hazel

Monkey D Luffy said:


> OK IM ACTUALLY GONNA START THIS IN LIKE 10 MINUTES. Only 11 days late but bite me :x



Good luck! This challenge is really fun!


----------



## Hyasynth

Quick update: Kicks is finally being built AND the Nooklings are having a store closing sale today. Woo!
Meanwhile Dizzy continues to mock me and Gabi continues to exist. 



Hazel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80447


Lucky you! Fauna is a major cutie, one of the few Tier 1s I really like. I'd make her a dreamie if I didn't already have Fuchsia and a desire to collect more colorful villagers.


----------



## DCB

I've never had Fauna, I don't think. Right now, I have Ed as my final villager, and to be blunt, I'd rather someone else. 

EDIT; I just went on the Animal Crossing Wiki to view a list of AC:NL villagers and make a list of dreamies. Mostly, it was me scrolling through the list and going "Ooh!" And then, I kind of took into account personality...at least so that I didn't have like 6 of one type or something. xD
I'm debating on whether or not I want to see if I'll get the villagers normally, or if I'll actively try and get them here. Personally, I think it'd be fun to see if I can get my dreamies by chance {however far-fetched that sounds.}


----------



## Trickilicky

Well Tutu's plot showed up today...not in the best place (right where I planned to put my Cafe!) but it's in line with Puddles house, and there's room for possibly another villager house between them (I should be so lucky). It seems that because Lobo, Puddles and Portia all live in that area, it's become a bit of a neighbourhood hotspot. I'm going to work out another place for the Cafe, because I'd like Tutu to stick around for a bit  



I also got the dream suite PWP option from Isabelle today, but I won't be building it any time soon. Kicks is also under construction, and the Nooklings upgrade is scheduled for tomorrow. I've decided to build a lighthouse, and hopefully I'll get some more decent PWP requests soon (no more road signs damnit!).


----------



## Punchyleaf

You guys getting kicks and books upgrade and I'm juST here xD


----------



## Hyasynth

DCB said:


> I'm debating on whether or not I want to see if I'll get the villagers normally, or if I'll actively try and get them here. Personally, I think it'd be fun to see if I can get my dreamies by chance {however far-fetched that sounds.}


There's no rule saying you can't actively get dreamies, so I don't see why not. I also pick "dreamies" on a whim and rotate them out every so often. The last time I had a perfect dreamie lineup I got so bored of them within two months I didn't even want to play anymore.



Loviechu said:


> You guys getting kicks and books upgrade and I'm juST here xD


I only just bought out all of the inventory at Able Sisters yesterday and then boom, Kicks. I was surprised to see the Nooklings upgrade, I only buy the furniture I want to catalog.


----------



## Ninetees

pocky said:


> Your mayor looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> You can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Marshal! So lucky!  He is super adorable! Also, I love that our mayors both wear that same cap! Hahah. I saw that someone already explained the spoilers thing so I want do it again.
> 
> ----------
> 
> NOW FOR HELL!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a day in hell
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80425
> this badge thing technically happened yesterday after my update, but whatever. FINALLY GOT MY FIRST BADGE 8D
> 
> View attachment 80426
> View attachment 80427
> Sahara was in town and did this to my room. I don't really like the combination, but I do like the walls and floors. Im sure I'll eventually find a use for them.
> 
> View attachment 80428
> Mitzi is also moving out on the 15th. Does anyone want her? Please let me know if you.
> 
> View attachment 80429
> I also got my first camper: Gloria. But I dont have room for her cause my 10th villager, Whitney, is moving in today:
> 
> View attachment 80430



You're making such progress! How are you getting all your villagers to move out so quick? :O I can't wait to get majority of mine out, but it's like they aren't willing to leave.Some are now even sending me letters and presents.. (?.?)

Congrats on your badge!!



Hyasynth said:


> Quick update: Kicks is finally being built AND the Nooklings are having a store closing sale today. Woo!
> Meanwhile Dizzy continues to mock me and Gabi continues to exist.
> 
> 
> Lucky you! Fauna is a major cutie, one of the few Tier 1s I really like. I'd make her a dreamie if I didn't already have Fuchsia and a desire to collect more colorful villagers.



Wow! Great progress. I can't wait to see how your town will turn out 




Hazel said:


> I'm thinking of making my first investment in turnips ever this morning. I'm a turnip noob, never really understood the stalk market but I can't go to the island every night to make bells so I figure this is a better way of doing it.
> 
> Do any of you have any tips for me for like guessing if there's going to be a spike or that kinda thing? And is 100k a good first investment?



I think Thonky has a pretty decent guide. This is my first time investing in turnips as well! Let me know how it works out for you. Maybe if turnips sell high in your town I can come sell mine there and likewise the same ofcourse. If turnips sell high in my town I'll open my gates for you ^^.


----------



## Lancelot

Ok, I made my town.


I am Mayor Ben from Oldale.

My starting villagers are- 
Blair
Chester
Patty
Angus
Axel.

My Town Fruit is pears! Yussssss


I cant wait to see what lies ahead for my little town ^^


----------



## Hazel

Ninetees said:


> I think Thonky has a pretty decent guide. This is my first time investing in turnips as well! Let me know how it works out for you. Maybe if turnips sell high in your town I can come sell mine there and likewise the same ofcourse. If turnips sell high in my town I'll open my gates for you ^^.



Sounds good me! Yeah I'm planning on using it to help me out! 

Now it's time for Day 11 in Everlong~



Spoiler:  So much happened today!



- Bubbles is moving on 16th (not sure I want her to go, I'm thinking of keeping my villagers until I get their pictures)

- Campsite ceremony

- Dream Suite is unlocked and my next PWP

- Fauna is moving in!!!

- Flower shop is finally being built

- Kicks is being built

- Qr machine is unlocked

- Nooklings remodelling tomorrow 

- Bought 100,000 bells worth of turnips

- Found Gaston's lost book (He has been putting the clothes I sent him in his house x.x)

- Bought a black wetsuit on the island

- Got a helm off Pascal

- Goose gave me my first nickname... Li'l E...

- Clay suggested the first PWP... A Yield sign -.-

- Donated loads of diving creatures


----------



## Hyasynth

Monkey D Luffy said:


> My Town Fruit is pears! Yussssss


You and nobody else, pal. Get ready for the onslaught of people begging for pears.

With that said, can you spare some pears? I can trade your choice of cherries, apples, or oranges.


----------



## Paperboy012305

It was another great day in Termina!



Spoiler: Update time!!!






If anyone else is getting a T&T Remodel and Kicks say *I!*



Katie is in town! If anyone would like to take her feel free to!



If they ever were. Umm... Just be glad bells are the currency because they are not consumable.



*EWWWW!!! I WOULD NEVER!!!!!* Well at least he's hallucinating.


----------



## Lancelot

Are pears rare? :x


----------



## Hazel

Hyasynth said:


> Get ready for the onslaught of people begging for pears.
> 
> With that said, can you spare some pears? I can trade your choice of cherries, apples, or oranges.



Haha I was just about to ask


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Are pears rare? :x


I find them pretty common to me.


----------



## Lancelot

Paperboy012305 said:


> I find them pretty common to me.



Thats what I was thinking... ;o

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG CHESTER IS ABORABLE *=*


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Thats what I was thinking... ;o


Apples seem to be the rarest to me.

Unpopular is common. Popular is rare.


----------



## Megan.

Spoiler: Macaron Update c:



- Kicks is opening tomorrow. 






- Nooks is upgrading.





- Apples plot has arrived, not too happy with the placement though. ; 3;





- I got my first ping for Axel to move out, I didn't let him though. :<







As for pears being rare.. I think they're pretty common to be honest. c:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Megatastic said:


> Spoiler: Macaron Update c:
> 
> 
> 
> - Kicks is opening tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Nooks is upgrading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Apples plot has arrived, not too happy with the placement though. ; 3;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I got my first ping for Axel to move out, I didn't let him though. :<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for pears being rare.. I think they're pretty common to be honest. c:


FYI about Kicks. It take 3 days for it to be completed.


----------



## Hyasynth

Normally yes, pears are pretty common. 

But I have yet to see another person in this thread besides Luffy with pears. Maybe I just missed them?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> Normally yes, pears are pretty common.
> 
> But I have yet to see another person in this thread besides Luffy with pears. Maybe I just missed them?


Oh! That just brainstormed another idea to the master list! Can you add the native fruit to each town? Mine is oranges.


----------



## Lancelot

I made somepear baskets for you people


----------



## X2k5a7y

X2k5a7y said:


> I searched and found that Mycaruba's first five villagers are
> Roscoe, Pinky, Goldie, Bob, and Antonio.
> They haven't been on here in a few days, but their villagers aren't on the master list yet.
> So, there you go! ^-^



I'm bumping this up so the editors of the master list can see it and add it to the list


----------



## DCB

I got cherries as my native. So far, I have Cherries, Coconuts, Bananas, Lemons, Mangos, Durians, and Apples. {Thank goodness for the Island!}

By the way, this may be a dumb question, but how do you post screenshots from the 3DS on here?


----------



## Libra

Currently resetting for a good map. I'd forgotten how long that whole process takes. OTL Not having a lot of luck at the moment, but then again, the last time I reset it took me three days to find a map I liked, so yeah... On the bright side, I'm forcing myself to pick a map each time I reset, just to see who the villagers greeting me will be. I'm discovering many new faces, so that's kinda cool, actually!


----------



## Hyasynth

Posted another blog update. Caution: the swearing is strong with this one. The mayor's mouth needs to be washed out with soap.



Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh! That just brainstormed another idea to the master list! Can you add the native fruit to each town? Mine is oranges.


That's actually a good idea. 

Before I add that in, does anybody have a computer monitor small enough to make the width of the list a problem? Like, does anybody have to scroll way too far to the right to see the whole thing?



X2k5a7y said:


> I'm bumping this up so the editors of the master list can see it and add it to the list


Added.



Monkey D Luffy said:


> I made somepear baskets for you people


Added you to the list too.

add me and open your gates I'm coming over


----------



## Lancelot

Ok, ill just add you. I need to take a pic for my tpc so ill be a minute


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ok, ill just add you. I need to take a pic for my tpc so ill be a minute


Could I visit too? I can bring some apples ^^


----------



## Lancelot

Ok, i'll addyou too and then open


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> Posted another blog update. Caution: the swearing is strong with this one. The mayor's mouth needs to be washed out with soap.
> 
> 
> That's actually a good idea.
> 
> Before I add that in, does anybody have a computer monitor small enough to make the width of the list a problem? Like, does anybody have to scroll way too far to the right to see the whole thing?
> 
> 
> Added.
> 
> 
> Added you to the list too.
> 
> add me and open your gates I'm coming over


Mine can scroll all the way to the letter Z.


----------



## Lancelot

I'll open my gate once nemui adds me!

- - - Post Merge - - -

OPEN!


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Ive got you added!


----------



## Punchyleaf

My Native fruit Is cherries. But I have all othes except persimmons ^^ 

And I hate pears. I hate the way They look and they bring up bad memories. If I see pears In a town of mine as natives, it's an instant reset to me, don't care if the map has everything else perfect I wanted.


----------



## DCB

I'm not a big fan of pears either.


----------



## Hyasynth

Loviechu said:


> And I hate pears. I hate the way They look and they bring up bad memories. If I see pears In a town of mine as natives, it's an instant reset to me, don't care if the map has everything else perfect I wanted.


I never really cared too much what my native fruit was because if I really hated it I could just chop down all the trees and plant something else.  I've gotten cherries three times in a row. I was actually hoping for literally anything else but I'll take it.

BTW I just planted persimmons in my town, if you still need them a few days from now let me know.

I now have all the native fruits (Thanks Luffy) and am only missing mangoes, I think. I hate mangoes but I'll still plant them for the sake of variety.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Cherries are my favorite. I love how perfect cherries are red and yellow since its a combo of two of my favorite colors :> 

Also I forgot I put my game in spanish lmao. I can't recognize any of the tours. But.. I have a tour for shark hunting. Does that give good medals?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> I never really cared too much what my native fruit was because if I really hated it I could just chop down all the trees and plant something else.  I've gotten cherries three times in a row. I was actually hoping for literally anything else but I'll take it.
> 
> BTW I just planted persimmons in my town, if you still need them a few days from now let me know.
> 
> I now have all the native fruits (Thanks Luffy) and am only missing mangoes, I think. I hate mangoes but I'll still plant them for the sake of variety.


My main town has gotten cherries 3 times every time I restart and find a good map.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Loviechu said:


> Cherries are my favorite. I love how perfect cherries are red and yellow since its a combo of two of my favorite colors :>
> 
> Also I forgot I put my game in spanish lmao. I can't recognize any of the tours. But.. I have a tour for shark hunting. Does that give good medals?


Well if you only listen to the plop noise and your reflexes are sharp yeah.


----------



## Punchyleaf

And I cant, *Hyasynth* my brother fed me (knowingly) a rotten pear when I was younger so just even KNOWING its in my town is enough. 

And awesome! If I can't get some i. The following days I will definitely take you up on your offer :>


----------



## DCB

I still need to plan out where I want to really place my fruit trees. Right now, they're just planted randomly so that I can harvest the fruit.

Also, I have a mango tree that should have its fruit in a couple of days.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> I still need to plan out where I want to really place my fruit trees. Right now, they're just planted randomly so that I can harvest the fruit.
> 
> Also, I have a mango tree that should have its fruit in a couple of days.


I'm scared to plant my perfect orange, a villager might plot on it and ask for another one.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I plant my stuff either right around the plaza, or right around the town hall, and even retail for easy access


----------



## DCB

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm scared to plant my perfect orange, a villager might plot on it and ask for another one.



I got a perfect cherry the second day of starting my new town, and I sold it to Re-Tail without planting it. I didn't know.


----------



## Hyasynth

Loviechu said:


> Cherries are my favorite. I love how perfect cherries are red and yellow since its a combo of two of my favorite colors :>


I love red and I love yellow but I despise red and yellow together. Too many big fast food chains in the states use those colors, especially McDonald's. And I know how you feel on the pears, when I was a kid my parents and neighbors forced mangoes on me and it was so nasty that the smell of it makes me nauseous to this day.

I actually tested out the Shark-Battle Tour earlier when I went to check what was up at the island. Easy 15 medals for gold, it's exactly like Tuna Kahuna but at night and with sharks.

I don't even know where my perfect cherry _is_. I think someone set their plot right on top of it without me realizing.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I only like Red / Yellow together when they blend in softly like the perfect Cherry does xD but I can definitely understand the whole McDonald's thing. Blegh. And I am a little fond of mangoes. I only got to eat them while I stayed in Puerto Rico since the mangos hear taste like old butts and smell way too sweet. >___> 

And nice, maybe I'll farm it later on when I get home.
If you need another perfect Cherry, I can spare a few!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> I love red and I love yellow but I despise red and yellow together. Too many big fast food chains in the states use those colors, especially McDonald's. And I know how you feel on the pears, when I was a kid my parents and neighbors forced mangoes on me and it was so nasty that the smell of it makes me nauseous to this day.
> 
> I actually tested out the Shark-Battle Tour earlier when I went to check what was up at the island. Easy 15 medals for gold, it's exactly like Tuna Kahuna but at night and with sharks.
> 
> I don't even know where my perfect cherry _is_. I think someone set their plot right on top of it without me realizing.


I agree with the Shark Battle tour. I love the tour music when its night.

Scavenger hunt is so easy on single and if you know and recognize almost all the items. If you complete it you'll get 16 medals!

It's so quick and easy.


----------



## Dewy

Good morning everyone ~
Does anyone have a peach they could give me? ^^


----------



## DCB

Can I grow perfect cherries in my town if I get them from another town? My native fruit is cherries.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> Can I grow perfect cherries in my town if I get them from another town? My native fruit is cherries.


Its possible alright if yours is cherries.


----------



## Libra

Okay, just how rare are apples as a town fruit? Because so far I think I've had them twice. x_x Am I just having bad luck or are apples not that common when resetting?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Libra said:


> Okay, just how rare are apples as a town fruit? Because so far I think I've had them twice. x_x Am I just having bad luck or are apples not that common when resetting?


Maybe the fruit, town hall and train station color are just randomized.


----------



## Hyasynth

So who wants to join me for today's round of Medalquest? We'll be battling sharks.

I've been waiting for Kippla to come online and I did talk to her this morning real quick but I haven't seen her around since. I'd really prefer to go touring in the afternoon. I am a disaster at night.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> So who wants to join me for today's round of Medalquest? We'll be battling sharks.
> 
> I've been waiting for Kippla to come online and I did talk to her this morning real quick but I haven't seen her around since. I'd really prefer to go touring in the afternoon. I am a disaster at night.


Oh i'd love to!


----------



## Dewy

Hyasynth said:


> So who wants to join me for today's round of Medalquest? We'll be battling sharks.
> 
> I've been waiting for Kippla to come online and I did talk to her this morning real quick but I haven't seen her around since. I'd really prefer to go touring in the afternoon. I am a disaster at night.



Me! :3


----------



## Hyasynth

Excellent. We'll meet in my town this time!
There's room for one more, so if you want in just say so. Kip I'm looking at you being online now~

I'll add you both to my best friends list for easy communication when you get here.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Today's Sunday, which is supposed to be a day of rest, and I:

1) Had church today
2) Had to go out for lunch (no choice here)
3) Go grocery shopping

And in a while I have to go fill a goddamn wood box. I'll be able to get on AC, but it won't be for a while.

TL;DR I had a lot of stuff going on in the morning and I have a bit in the afternoon, but I'll be able to get on AC.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Id love to join, but Im busy tonight and likely the rest if the week. Cant wait for the weekend ^^


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> Excellent. We'll meet in my town this time!
> There's room for one more, so if you want in just say so. Kip I'm looking at you being online now~
> 
> I'll add you both to my best friends list for easy communication when you get here.


I'll also bring Katie along the way.


----------



## Hyasynth

Kippla said:


> I'll be able to get on AC, but it won't be for a while.


I figured it might be a Sunday thing. 

Honestly I have to keep reminding myself what day it is, I'm on break till the end of the month so every day is the same to me. Do what you need to do, good luck!

i hope that doesn't sound like i'm being sarcastic because i'm not


----------



## Megan.

Paperboy012305 said:


> FYI about Kicks. It take 3 days for it to be completed.



Ah, it's been a loong time since I started my main town, I forget little things like this. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Megatastic said:


> Ah, it's been a loong time since I started my main town, I forget little things like this. Thanks for the info.


No problem!


----------



## Hyasynth

I'm going to open my gate soon, last call for a fourth Medalquest pal.


----------



## Beary

I finally got the cafe! 8D


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> I'm going to open my gate soon, last call for a fourth Medalquest pal.


I'm all fired up!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I was thinking, guys. Hya has got a little story for Propolis, Melissa being a mysterious sociopath with gold eyes and all, so I figured some other characters should have one too. Since I've been hanging out with Hya frequently for the past few days, I can think of a few.. interesting things for my mayor.

Also, I can join for a little while right now, but I'll have to cut it short because I have to fill the stupid wood box for the wood boiler which we shouldn't even be using even if it does save money cause of how much smoke is releases and how many materials it wastes so y'know.


----------



## DCB

I've never been to someone else's town/played island games with a group. How does it work?
I'd be interested in joining the medalquest if there's still room/time?


----------



## Ninetees

Am I able to join or am I late.. yet again :l


----------



## Hyasynth

My gate's open, Medalquest is onnnn!

Kippla will be joining after all, so yes we're full sadly 

I always end up saying this, but feel free to make your own groups! Island multiplayer is super fun.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I get a VIP spot because of my Pokemon knowledge XD

No, but if I do duck out early (It will probably be for a short while, like 20 minutes or so) then somebody could take my spot. But I encourage you guys to add each other and go to an island together to start farming medals.


----------



## Ninetees

Oh.. Is anyone else interested? Or may I take Kip's spot after he(??) leaves


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Ninetees said:


> Oh.. Is anyone else interested? Or may I take Kip's spot after he(??) leaves



She. Anyways, like I said, it will only be for a short while and I still say you should join up with others who didn't get to participate to form your own groups.


----------



## Ninetees

Kippla said:


> She. Anyways, like I said, it will only be for a short while and I still say you should join up with others who didn't get to participate to form your own groups.



I'm sorry, I hope I didn't offend you. lol. I'm open to join anyone who is interested ^^.


----------



## DCB

I'd be interested in going on a medalquest sometime later. Right now, I'm organizing all my clothes in a museum exhibit room.


----------



## Ninetees

DCB said:


> I'd be interested in going on a medalquest sometime later. Right now, I'm organizing all my clothes in a museum exhibit room.



I'd be interested to join you


----------



## DCB

I was just at my island, and I don't think it really has any decent tours. Then again, I don't do them that often, so I could be wrong. I could list them here?


----------



## Ninetees

DCB said:


> I was just at my island, and I don't think it really has any decent tours. Then again, I don't do them that often, so I could be wrong. I could list them here?



Sure! We could also go another time/day if you want.


----------



## DCB

Another day might be best. Tomorrow or Tuesday, especially, works for me.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> My gate's open, Medalquest is onnnn!
> 
> Kippla will be joining after all, so yes we're full sadly
> 
> I always end up saying this, but feel free to make your own groups! Island multiplayer is super fun.


And that sure was fun! Thanks for inviting me!


----------



## Lancelot

Beary said:


> I finally got the cafe! 8D



Well you obviously time travelled >_>


----------



## Hyasynth

Today's Medalquest was fun and productive! Thanks for joining everyone 

We rounded out the session by fishing for a while. I at least will be doing these every day as long as I'm around and there's good tours available, anyone is free to join. Might even do two a day if there's enough demand for it, though this thread is usually pretty barren on weekday mornings.



DCB said:


> I was just at my island, and I don't think it really has any decent tours.


As an aside, everyone has the same tours on the same day. Our group tested this out yesterday. The only difference is whether or not you personally have unlocked the elite tours by getting enough medals. You can clear the requirements in a day or two, they're pretty low.

Shark-Battle and Elite Scavenger are pretty good if you're playing solo, Tuna Kahuna and Giant Dragonfly are the ideal. We ended up spamming Elite Gardening today.


----------



## DCB

Hyasynth said:


> Today's Medalquest was fun and productive! Thanks for joining everyone
> 
> We rounded out the session by fishing for a while. I at least will be doing these every day as long as I'm around and there's good tours available, anyone is free to join. Might even do two a day if there's enough demand for it, though this thread is usually pretty barren on weekday mornings.
> 
> 
> As an aside, everyone has the same tours on the same day. Our group tested this out yesterday. The only difference is whether or not you personally have unlocked the elite tours by getting enough medals. You can clear the requirements in a day or two, they're pretty low.
> 
> Shark-Battle and Elite Scavenger are pretty good if you're playing solo, Tuna Kahuna and Giant Dragonfly are the ideal. We ended up spamming Elite Gardening today.



Ah! I didn't know this. Thank you.


----------



## Hazel

Aw it's a shame I missed tonight's medalquest. Hopefully I'll have time during the week to join in again


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Unfortunately I had to go AFK for like a half hour-40 minutes because apparently I had to fill both boxes and not just one. But we did do like 6 Elite Gardening Tours and got plenty of medals from it (got gold every time for 12 medals) so I'd recommend it if you don't have other tours available.


----------



## Hazel

Kippla said:


> I was thinking, guys. Hya has got a little story for Propolis, Melissa being a mysterious sociopath with gold eyes and all, so I figured some other characters should have one too. Since I've been hanging out with Hya frequently for the past few days, I can think of a few.. interesting things for my mayor.



I love the idea of making the mayors into characters! I'm still brainstorming ideas for mine, it's more difficult I think because she has my real name so I just see her as something of a self insert atm (except unlike my mayor I do not have amnesia). But maybe as things progress more ideas might begin to form...


----------



## Camillion

DA will be up and going tomorrow, I'll make it a thing to update every day.
Recent things:
Fountain built
Daisy moved in 
Snowbunny from Snowtyke 
Butch moving out :c

And since I'm not allowed to move or plant flowers, no hybrids yet XD

Edit:
ANYONE WITH PEACHES PM ME
I've got apples, oranges, and mangoes!


----------



## Hyasynth

Today's Medalquest update is up on my blog and deliciously in-character 
plot twist: mayor melissa actually shares my name but i made her into her own character anyway cause it's funner that way


----------



## DCB

Oh man! I was doing island tours and almost forgot that I had scheduled a house visit with Ribbot. I almost missed it...made it in the nick of time.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> Today's Medalquest update is up on my blog and deliciously in-character
> plot twist: mayor melissa actually shares my name but i made her into her own character anyway cause it's funner that way


I read it, not bad!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Finally home. Most of the day is gone but now I can play.

I unlocked and paid off dream suite. Celebrated a new yellow bench near my house. Agent S requested the fairy tale bridge, and nooks will be closing tomorrow to upgrade. :>


----------



## Hyasynth

Loviechu said:


> I unlocked and paid off dream suite. Celebrated a new yellow bench near my house. Agent S requested the fairy tale bridge, and nooks will be closing tomorrow to upgrade. :>


I like how everybody seems to be unlocking this stuff simultaneously. I paid off the Dream Suite today as well.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> I like how everybody seems to be unlocking this stuff simultaneously. I paid off the Dream Suite today as well.


I still haven't unlocked it yet. It might be waiting for me in the town hall.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Hyasynth said:


> I like how everybody seems to be unlocking this stuff simultaneously. I paid off the Dream Suite today as well.



Except for kicks. Dang you able sisters not stocking clothes and accessories I like


----------



## DCB

I think I'm going to work on the Dream Suite next. I unlocked it last week but never bothered to activate it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Loviechu said:


> Except for kicks. Dang you able sisters not stocking clothes and accessories I like



I've just been buying everything, which is how I got Kicks so fast. xP


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

There's the million dollar crown in Label's shop. If I had like 55,000 more Bells I could buy it and get Kick's and Shampoodle's. XD

I sold some turnips at somebody's town with a 500+ spike and I'm now at nearly a million Bells. 

I've decided on my mayor's backstory. Since she shares my name (yes, my name is actually Eva. Surprised?) I knew it needed to be different. 

So basically, she's an escaped murder convict (man, originality. But not everybody can be a sociopath, unfortunately.) and while escaping the authorities, she ran and leaped onto a moving train. While she managed to get onto the train, she hit her head and now suffers amnesia. Deciding to get off at Fresh, she instantly became the mayor. She has violent tendencies and anger problems (from the events before her amnesia), and for some reason she is determined to turn the town into the ultimate dictatorship.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> There's the million dollar crown in Label's shop. If I had like 55,000 more Bells I could buy it and get Kick's and Shampoodle's. XD
> 
> I sold some turnips at somebody's town with a 500+ spike and I'm now at nearly a million Bells.


A king tut mask is cheaper and you would get both instantly.


----------



## DCB

I missed my chance to get turnips today. Oh well! Maybe next week.


----------



## Hyasynth

Kippla said:


> I sold some turnips at somebody's town with a 500+ spike and I'm now at nearly a million Bells.


I wish Joan would stop trying to rip me off so I can load up on turnips. Oh well, I don't have much money right now anyhow. Hopefully by next week I should have stocked up on bells and can go for broke, especially if Joan decides to sell for less than 100.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

She sold for 105 today.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I didn't have enough bells either. And I got the Dream Suite and i'm gonna donate it all.

This week i'm gonna bug hunt every night so I can get turnips.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And she sold for 107. Ouch.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Also, here's her unfinished story (I oughta tweak it a bit):



Spoiler



So basically, she's an escaped murder convict (man, originality. But not everybody can be a sociopath, unfortunately.) and while escaping the authorities, she ran and leaped onto a moving train. While she managed to get onto the train, she hit her head and now suffers amnesia. Deciding to get off at Fresh, she instantly became the mayor. She has violent tendencies and anger problems (from the events before her amnesia), and for some reason she is determined to turn the town into the ultimate dictatorship.


----------



## Punchyleaf

She sold to me for 90 
Bought 2 closet spaces full. Hopefully I have another good turnip week >___< PLS keep me posted on your prices!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I thought I lost everything because after I saved I went to the home menu and took the cartridge out while suspending the software. I put it back on but nothing was gone, phew.


----------



## DCB

So far, today I:

-got the Silver Rod
-unlocked Elite tours
-redecorated my main floor room to be more like a living room/den
-celebrated the building of a new bridge
-got a third museum room; at this rate, I'll need to make new characters to house my items [/hoarder]
-Also, I unlocked Cyrus a few days ago and have been customizing tons of furniture.


----------



## Hyasynth

Kippla said:


> She sold for 105 today.


She sold for 107 in my town last week, and 109 today. It's fine, I wouldn't have had enough bells for the Dream Suite anyway if I had gone and dumped it all on Joan.

Also, I went back to the island to do some solo tours and finish off my 400-medal goal. I only have about 2 more tours to go for that (spamming the Elite Scavenger Tour). I'm alternating between tours, beetle hunting and diving. I'd try and go for 600 medals but then I'd be up till midnight and that ain't happening.

I'm trying to get the Giant Isopod, but it's not going well. I'm only 6 deep-sea creatures away from completing the encyclopedia, most of them are out of season.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I see you're going ahead with your quest to be a Badge Master. We'll become Gold Medal people eventually.


----------



## Hyasynth

Slow and steady wins the race 

With all the visiting back and forth in our towns, it probably won't be long before we start getting tourist/host badges too. I never could get those in my previous towns.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> She sold for 107 in my town last week, and 109 today. It's fine, I wouldn't have had enough bells for the Dream Suite anyway if I had gone and dumped it all on Joan.
> 
> Also, I went back to the island to do some solo tours and finish off my 400-medal goal. I only have about 2 more tours to go for that (spamming the Elite Scavenger Tour). I'm alternating between tours, beetle hunting and diving. I'd try and go for 600 medals but then I'd be up till midnight and that ain't happening.
> 
> I'm trying to get the Giant Isopod, but it's not going well. I'm only 6 deep-sea creatures away from completing the encyclopedia, most of them are out of season.


I've been spamming the Elite Scavenger Tour too, when I was almost at 300 I took a break and get more next time I go to medalquest. I found a Giant Isopod earlier.





The Gold will take us like a month or 2 if we keep doing medalquest.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyasynth said:


> Slow and steady wins the race
> 
> With all the visiting back and forth in our towns, it probably won't be long before we start getting tourist/host badges too. I never could get those in my previous towns.


I have the bronze host badge and I gotten the Train Station Upgrades without even knowing!


----------



## Hyasynth

Paperboy012305 said:


> The Gold will take us like a month or 2 if we keep doing medalquest.


That's why I wanted to make Medalquest a thing in the first place. By cutting up a huge chore into more manageable chunks, getting to 5000 will be a breeze. Especially if we do so at least partially with others. 

Assuming we get 200 medals a day it'll take 25 days. Obviously it won't be 25 consecutive days unless you don't mind chugging at those low-medal tours, but it's still totally doable.

Update: Just got the Giant Isopod.


----------



## DCB

Where can you check how many medals you have?
EDIT; Oh! I was thinking of Gold/Silver/Bronze Tortimers -- not the Island currency.


----------



## Hyasynth

DCB said:


> Where can you check how many medals you have?


Just talk to Grams, or go check the price of an item in the souvenir shop.



DCB said:


> EDIT; Oh! I was thinking of Gold/Silver/Bronze Tortimers -- not the Island currency.


You don't. Tortimer will tell you if you got bronze/silver/gold but it's more of a point ranking system like Rank A, Rank B, etc. You don't actually get Tortimer trophies or anything like that.


----------



## DCB

It's amazing how much I've forgotten -- not having played in nearly a year. xD
 I'm glad I discovered TBT to keep me motivated playing again.

Thanks!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> That's why I wanted to make Medalquest a thing in the first place. By cutting up a huge chore into more manageable chunks, getting to 5000 will be a breeze. Especially if we do so at least partially with others.
> 
> Assuming we get 200 medals a day it'll take 25 days. Obviously it won't be 25 consecutive days unless you don't mind chugging at those low-medal tours, but it's still totally doable.
> 
> Update: Just got the Giant Isopod.


Oh, alright then. How many medals you can have are either 999 or I think 9,999.


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> So far, today I:
> 
> -got the Silver Rod
> -unlocked Elite tours
> -redecorated my main floor room to be more like a living room/den
> -celebrated the building of a new bridge
> -got a third museum room; at this rate, I'll need to make new characters to house my items [/hoarder]
> -Also, I unlocked Cyrus a few days ago and have been customizing tons of furniture.



How did you unlock the museum so quickly? :0 I thought it was 14 days as mayor? D8 I've donated so much and still no Museum 2F expansion. Given him like 20 bugs, at least 10 fish, a bunch of fossils, and 2 artworks


----------



## DCB

pocky said:


> How did you unlock the museum so quickly? :0 I thought it was 14 days as mayor? D8 I've donated so much and still no Museum 2F expansion. Given him like 20 bugs, at least 10 fish, a bunch of fossils, and 2 artworks



I started on December 20 and didn't want to reset so soon after just having reset, so I'm breaking the first rule of this. However, I do plan on playing every day for a year {hopefully}. I donated a bunch of stuff before I finally got the PWP; it took a while. Also, Club LOL is supposed to be opening sometime; I got all the signatures last week.


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> I started on December 20 and didn't want to reset so soon after just having reset, so I'm breaking the first rule of this. However, I do plan on playing every day for a year {hopefully}. I donated a bunch of stuff before I finally got the PWP; it took a while. Also, Club LOL is supposed to be opening sometime; I got all the signatures last week.


Phew! 
I thought something was wrong with my game! Thanks for the response  I'm dying to get the museum 2f!


----------



## DCB

pocky said:


> Phew!
> I thought something was wrong with my game! Thanks for the response  I'm dying to get the museum 2f!



You'll definitely get it soon!

I've been planning out the focal point of my town, which will be a labyrinth. Hopefully, I'll be able to implement it well.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

I completely forgot to write a little update for yesterday on here.. oh well, tbh nothing really happened.


Spoiler:  today's Olympus update!








Can't wait for T&T Mart to soon be here! I'll finally be able to stop hoarding all of my clothing and stuff lol.





I also got the Dream Suite PwP which I paid for straight away. The dream suit's been pretty much the only thing I've been intensely wanting since I started this challenge, now I can attempt to plan my town out more!





Kick's is also being built which is great because it's another step towards being able to change my hair and eye colour, and also so I can _finally_ change my shoes and socks.





QR machine finally also opened up and I spent a little bit trying to find something nice for my mayor to wear, though it was hard since my bright pink shoes clashed with pretty much everything I enjoyed and it annoyed me a lot.





I managed to save enough medals to get Club Tortimer and spent some time island hopping for cool things but after 20 or so islands of nothing I gave up for the day.





I also made a new town flag, though I dont really like all that much to be honest. It's suppose to be Koromaru from the Persona franchise but it turned out kind of odd so yeah... Also first snowfall in Olympus!!





Maelle also decided to move out of Olympus. I never really talked to her or even seen her around town that much so I decided to let her leave.


----------



## pocky

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> I completely forgot to write a little update for yesterday on here.. oh well, tbh nothing really happened.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  today's Olympus update!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for T&T Mart to soon be here! I'll finally be able to stop hoarding all of my clothing and stuff lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the Dream Suite PwP which I paid for straight away. The dream suit's been pretty much the only thing I've been intensely wanting since I started this challenge, now I can attempt to plan my town out more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kick's is also being built which is great because it's another step towards being able to change my hair and eye colour, and also so I can _finally_ change my shoes and socks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QR machine finally also opened up and I spent a little bit trying to find something nice for my mayor to wear, though it was hard since my bright pink shoes clashed with pretty much everything I enjoyed and it annoyed me a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to save enough medals to get Club Tortimer and spent some time island hopping for cool things but after 20 or so islands of nothing I gave up for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a new town flag, though I dont really like all that much to be honest. It's suppose to be Koromaru from the Persona franchise but it turned out kind of odd so yeah... Also first snowfall in Olympus!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maelle also decided to move out of Olympus. I never really talked to her or even seen her around town that much so I decided to let her leave.



So much progress! Also: I love your tan!

----

now for hell. sorry for late update! been busy all day



Spoiler: a day in hell



I didn't get to buy turnips because I didnt play till after Joan had left (and the no TT rule didnt allow me to go back in time to buy them) So sad I missed them... still havent been able to buy any turnips at all.


kicks is finally being built! so excited for this, I've been wearing the same brown shoes for 11 days haha


I also finally unlocked the QR machine, but wont start laying down paths until I unlock it with my other two mules :/ hard not to TT, but I just gotta be patient.



I also unlocked the Dream Suite and paid for it 



>:U Satan abusing his powers to get more PWP. Cruel, but it worked. Sadly I only got a stupid yield sign from Katt.


borrowed my friend's axe again, this time I chopped down every single tree in Hell. I'll start planting new ones as I lay down my paths.



I got stung by bees like four times while cutting down trees though, but I also caught my first bee EVER. Big accomplishment for me cause this is one of the few insects I still havent caught in Eclair 



I also got the aluminum case in the mail today, which is the reward for saving up 5 million bells. I will probably spent most of that money within the few days (on bush starts and pine tree starts)


And Whitney, my 10th villager, has finally moved in  Hoping to get Genji or Lolly next (once Mitzi moves out on the 15th)

OH AND I MADE A NEW SIGGY TO INCLUDE HELL'S RESIDENTS  My previous one was Eclair only --and pink, but pink doesn't suit Hell!


----------



## Hyasynth

Skye you magnificent creature, I knew I could count on you.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Is that your permanent rock?


----------



## Hyasynth

Loviechu said:


> Is that your permanent rock?


Nah, it was a fake rock. Didn't realize until later.


----------



## Punchyleaf

That makes it sooo much better lol


----------



## DCB

Well, looks like Clay will be moving out on the 17th. finally


----------



## Punchyleaf

Aww but Clay is cute  I would love to take him in that day


----------



## DCB

Loviechu said:


> Aww but Clay is cute  I would love to take him in that day



I don't actually actively dislike Clay. He was just one of those villagers I tended to forget about, and it's been less than a month. xP

I made a giveaway thread here. You can post there if you want him. You don't have to; if no one else posts there, then you can have him. 
{I hope that made sense. xD}

EDIT; Someone else just posted in my giveaway thread, so I would post there, too. I'm doing a random number generator if I get multiple people wanting Clay.


----------



## Trickilicky

Hope you all had a great weekend, and fun stuff happened in your towns! Who's got a villager moving? Any new villagers, PWP requests or badges?



Spoiler: Taciturn update w/pics



Well I spent most of my play-time yesterday harvesting flowers from island tours and planting them (badly) in town. One day I'll arrange them properly >< I also got the police station PWP request from Phoebe! I ordered it today so it should be up and running tomorrow. Puddles asked to move yesterday, but she's not going anywhere, love my pink froggie <3 I also got a couple more badges, the only one I can remember is the villager representative one (because I took a pic), for playing X amount of hours. I feel a bit cheaty with that one 'cause I do idle a lot on the beach whilst trying to get villager PWP pings 

Today I was at work, but I did check in at lunchtime. As I was walking around looking for fossils, I had a heart attack because I noticed a villager plot out of NO-WHERE! My 10th! The thing is, it's smack dab in the middle of Tutu and Puddles house! I actually made a joke yesterday about how there was enough space for a village house there, but that a villager plotting that neatly would never happen. Well Maple, you've proven me wrong. It was so weird seeing the plot! I had my storage town active yesterday as I'm holding some items for a friend, so I guess I got Maple from streetpass (she lived there a while back). As far as void move-ins go, Maple is a nice surprise, but the best bit is that house placement. If I was actually plot-resetting, I guarantee that it would take days/weeks to get something as decent as that! I'll be letting Jambette go when she asks to move though, I can't have two normals in town or I'll go crazy. Fingers crossed Hans asks next though ><



Look how neat!! Good girl, random Maple! ^_^



Greeting Tutu, she moved in from the camp site today.



Go me!


----------



## DCB

PWP Requests so far:

-Dream Suite {working on paying currently}
-Lighthouse
-Video Screen
-Fairy Tale Clock
-Museum 2f {done}

Poppy and Fang gave me some random items!


----------



## Hyasynth

Trickilicky said:


> View attachment 80576
> 
> Look how neat!! Good girl, random Maple! ^_^


Oh god I'm jealous. Random Maple AND perfect placement, you're a lucky one. I actually lost Maple in my last town, I didn't play for a while and when I came back she was in boxes. ;_;

Now that I have ten villagers, I'm hoping one of my many undesirables decides to move soon. But I know it won't be today, because I'm pretty sure nobody's going to ping when a new plot has just appeared.

On a better note, I got the Seafood Encyclopedia and Bronze Medalist badges today! Looks like the Giant Isopod I got last night was the thing I needed to push me to 80% completion. Currently have 401 medals, but since all the tours are pretty bad today I might skip Medalquest altogether.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I have 313 medals. The only one really worth our while are the 12 medal tours, and we can easily do those solo.


----------



## DCB

I have 71 medals, but I bought a black wetsuit before I started saving.


----------



## Ninetees

I barely have any medals. I spend most of my time on the island bug hunting. Is there going to be a group island tour today?


----------



## Hyasynth

Kippla said:


> I have 313 medals. The only one really worth our while are the 12 medal tours, and we can easily do those solo.


My thoughts exactly. It's a shame because I really do enjoy doing multiplayer Medalquest but on off days like this it's not really worth it. Hopefully tomorrow will have some good stuff.

I'll need to do 17 of the 12-medal tours if I want to meet the daily goal, so I'm probably going to spend the rest of today on the island. There's nothing to do on the mainland anyway.


----------



## DCB

Ninetees said:


> I spend most of my time on the island bug hunting.



Same here.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

I know this isnt really related but can I have some opinions on this line up of dreamies?
I know I dont have a Jock but I cant seem to find one I really like, Rudy is okay but I cant bring myself to swap anyone out for him 
Beau, Diana, Fang, Goldie, Hazel, Marina, Marshal, Molly, Ruby, Stitches


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> I know this isnt really related but can I have some opinions on this line up of dreamies?
> I know I dont have a Jock but I cant seem to find one I really like, Rudy is okay but I cant bring myself to swap anyone out for him
> Beau, Diana, Fang, Goldie, Hazel, Marina, Marshal, Molly, Ruby, Stitches



Too mainstream for me I think those are good dreamies. Some of them might be harder to obtain for different reasons but all very doable. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyasynth said:


> My thoughts exactly. It's a shame because I really do enjoy doing multiplayer Medalquest but on off days like this it's not really worth it. Hopefully tomorrow will have some good stuff.
> 
> I'll need to do 17 of the 12-medal tours if I want to meet the daily goal, so I'm probably going to spend the rest of today on the island. There's nothing to do on the mainland anyway.



I'd like to do those tours with you if you want anybody while you do them.


----------



## Lancelot

If you do medalquest today I'd love to come, I missed the last one ;o


----------



## Punchyleaf

I should check my tours today! Also, what's everyones turnip prices?


----------



## Lancelot

Oop, Beardo moved in today!


----------



## X2k5a7y

Just dropping in to inform that the adorable Alice will be moving into Hysteria tomorrow ^-^


----------



## DCB

I think I'm going to buy another cartridge soon. A friend of mine has two copies, and I didn't understand why at first. Now, I do. x}


----------



## Ninetees

My turnip price was 103 as of this morning and it has now dropped to 65. I think I might have the Big spike pattern. I will notify whenever the price is atleast over 300+


----------



## Paperboy012305

Here's day 12 in Termina!



Spoiler: Day 12






This is where Bertha will be staying, not a bad place and next to Sabrina's house.



The only time you can do this is when Isabelle is sleeping.



My very first rumor!



I actually never got this line from Katrina before, I guess I've been doing it right the whole time.



Its being remodeled! 



Whens the next medal quest? Or did I miss it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Just dropping in to inform that the adorable Alice will be moving into Hysteria tomorrow ^-^


Nice, I have Alice in my OYC as well.


----------



## Ninetees

Spoiler: Day 12 90s style



Rumors were going around that Fuschia was planning on moving and sure enough.. She is!  I really hope she doesn't reconsider. 

I finished paying of my 198,000 home loan.

I finally got 50+ medals unlocking the 2 star tours

Nooklings will be remodeling tomorrow!


----------



## Hazel

Spoiler:  A quiet day in Everlong



- Fauna moved in

- Tabby was in the campsite

- The flower shop opened

- Started setting down paths



Oh and my turnip prices were 137 and 142 today. Is it possible to get a spike at the start of the week? I'm not entirely sure what patteren I have (although I think it's the small spike pattern?), all I know is the decreasing pattern is ruled out thankfully


----------



## Hyasynth

I've been spamming the Elite Fossil Finder's Tour and am now at 505 medals. Today's goal is 600. I need to do 8 more fossil tours to meet my goal. I do seem to be scoring gold consistently which is nice. Not sure how good this tour would be in a group.

I'm also strangely tired today, so it's taken me much longer than necessary to meet today's goal.


----------



## DCB

Hazel said:


> Spoiler:  A quiet day in Everlong
> 
> 
> 
> - Fauna moved in
> 
> - Tabby was in the campsite
> 
> - The flower shop opened
> 
> - Started setting down paths



I just realized we share 3 {about to be 2} villagers.  {Clay, Colton, and Bubbles}


----------



## Hazel

Oh yeah! Funny how that happened! Me and Hya have an almost identical map as well


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> I've been spamming the Elite Fossil Finder's Tour and am now at 505 medals. Today's goal is 600. I need to do 8 more fossil tours to meet my goal. I do seem to be scoring gold consistently which is nice. Not sure how good this tour would be in a group.
> 
> I'm also strangely tired today, so it's taken me much longer than necessary to meet today's goal.


I hate the fossil tour, and to let you know the next time we do the tour next medalquest your gonna regret it.


----------



## DCB

The fossil tour is frustrating. I did it three times in a row and always had to go back and look everywhere for the last remaining fossil. Not fun.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> The fossil tour is frustrating. I did it three times in a row and always had to go back and look everywhere for the last remaining fossil. Not fun.


I can't even beat it on easy!


----------



## Lancelot

I FOUND THE BEST THING EVER!



- - - Post Merge - - -






- - - Post Merge - - -






- - - Post Merge - - -

IMG IM SO HAPPY OMIGOD


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I FOUND THE BEST THING EVER!
> 
> View attachment 80608
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> IMG IM SO HAPPY OMIGOD


Ah cool. Where's the source of where you found it?


----------



## DCB

Is that the face-cutouts PWP or whatever it's called?


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> Is that the face-cutouts PWP or whatever it's called?


Yes they are.


----------



## Toeto

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I FOUND THE BEST THING EVER!
> 
> View attachment 80608
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> IMG IM SO HAPPY OMIGOD



PLEEEEASE the qr code of the first one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's amazing how many pages we have in this topic, I did not expect this at ALL. 
Finally updated the first page with a link to the big list of all people who joined.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Toeto said:


> PLEEEEASE the qr code of the first one.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It's amazing how many pages we have in this topic, I did not expect this at ALL.
> Finally updated the first page with a link to the big list of all people who joined.


I know. This is a really fun challenge! 

And nice that you put the master list up in your 1st post.


----------



## Camillion

CURLOS FINALLY SAID YES 8D
I was in the campsite 10 minutes yellin at that dumb sheep cx

DA Address for Caelum isssssss...
5600-5051-6702
If you want a free-to-use wimpy cardigan pattern just come here 

Stuff done:
Curlos moving in
Nook-N-Go for all you oldies
Set up DA 8'D


----------



## Lancelot




----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> View attachment 80610


Nice cosplay. Never watched the series even though I still strangely have a DVD of one.


----------



## DCB

Spoiler: January 12 in Navidson



-Clay pinged me to move. He'll be leaving January 17.
-Shampoodle is being built!
-I had a lucky day; Katrina visited, and I was already wearing the lucky item.
-I got an expansion on one of my rooms.
-I continued to decorate my living room.



In the meantime, I made another list of dreamies for my second game. I'm thinking about doing a color-splash theme.


----------



## Hyasynth

DCB said:


> The fossil tour is frustrating. I did it three times in a row and always had to go back and look everywhere for the last remaining fossil. Not fun.





Paperboy012305 said:


> I can't even beat it on easy!


Wait, seriously? I actually find the fossil tours to be pretty easy. I panicked at first because the elite tour doesn't tell you the names of the fossils but I seem to have a lot of them burned into my memory. Usually I just dig everything up and start testing out random fossils if I don't know what I'm looking for. 

But really I hope we get Tuna Kahuna or Giant Dragonfly soon ;_;


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> Wait, seriously? I actually find the fossil tours to be pretty easy. I panicked at first because the elite tour doesn't tell you the names of the fossils but I seem to have a lot of them burned into my memory. Usually I just dig everything up and start testing out random fossils if I don't know what I'm looking for.
> 
> But really I hope we get Tuna Kahuna or Giant Dragonfly soon ;_;


Wow, its hard for me. I'm hoping for the Giant Dragonfly. Is today a good day to medalquest?


----------



## lazuli

noody in the chat 2 talk 2 
also i noticed theres a fruit section on the masterlist. mine is oranges.


----------



## Hyasynth

Paperboy012305 said:


> Is today a good day to medalquest?


Nope, otherwise I would have called for questers hours ago. None of today's tours seem to be very good for multiplayer.



computertrash said:


> noody in the chat 2 talk 2
> also i noticed theres a fruit section on the masterlist. mine is oranges.


The chat is so empty, it's depressing.


----------



## DCB

I get nervous walking into live-chats for some reason.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> Nope, otherwise I would have called for questers hours ago. None of today's tours seem to be very good for multiplayer.
> 
> 
> The chat is so empty, it's depressing.


Aww, I wanted to come today, but oh well.

I only used that chatroom you made like once, seems as this thread is more effective to discuss about the OYC.


----------



## lazuli

just upd8ed my blog haha


----------



## Paperboy012305

And I haven't showed everyone my OYC dream address and for my main! I'll get to it then.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I cant connect to the server. Nintendo update maybe?


----------



## DCB

I just built a snowmam, so I'm snowflake farming. Thank goodness her presence conjures them up!


----------



## pocky

I'll do a proper update when I finish playing for the day, but I made a pro design today! it's my second one on Satan, though I've made a few more on my other mayor


----------



## Paperboy012305

I used the dream suite and......



*WAHOO!!!* Happy dreaming of Termina!


----------



## DCB

I just caught a whale shark!


----------



## Dewy

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh, alright then. How many medals you can have are either 999 or I think 9,999.



This reminds me of this old thread.

The medal limit is surprising huuuge, at least 99,999, so don't worry ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



DCB said:


> I just caught a whale shark!



Woo, congrats! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

For those in charge of the OYC master list: my tenth villager is Fuchsia, if you'd like to add that c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

and my native fruits are apples


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Spoiler:  Olympus updates








Katrina showed up today, apparently my luck item is boots.. too bad Kicks isn't open yet lol.





Went to the Dream Suite celebration thing and then Buck pinged me and I got to change his catchphrase.





Also here's Olympus' dream address if anyone wants it. It's a bit of a mess at the moment but whatever..





Finally got my second badge! 





Main street was also pretty dead today.


Olympus' native fruit is Peaches if anyone wants to add it to the masterlist for me!


----------



## DCB

I just have to say...thank goodness for the giant text, or else I would have no idea what's considered rare/valuable in terms of bugs/sea creatures. xD

I caught a Shark earlier today {might've been yesterday}. I didn't realize that they're apparently really rare and expensive. I don't remember any giant text after catching it, so I didn't think much of it until I did some further research.
I just caught a Stringfish. Huge text, so...xD

It was snowing in my town the other day. Had I known about it, I would've tried to get a Coelacanth. Oh well! I'll have another chance.

EDIT; Just got the Giant Isopod.


----------



## Toeto

^ Sharks are not that rare in summer  but they still get you a lot of money AND they look very cool in your house.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's so weird because when I had night time owl in my town I got like 3-4 hybrids every day, and now with beautiful like none. 
Is is because I don't water them anymore? Or just bad luck? Really annoying.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Updated* the first post so that people know that they can still join in through the year. 
More people in is more fun .


----------



## Megan.

I now have Apple as a villager and my native fruit are apples if you want to update the list.


----------



## Hyasynth

Added four new blog updates covering late Sunday and yesterday.

By the way if this one Gamefaqs thread is anything to go by then today's tours are lame too, only some 12-medal tours available. I might end up doing multiplayer Medalquest anyway because yesterday's solo run was incredibly boring.


----------



## DCB

Would it be alright if I'm added to the Master List? I know I technically established my town last year {December 20, 2014}, but I didn't know about this challenge until recently.


----------



## Hyasynth

DCB said:


> Would it be alright if I'm added to the Master List? I know I technically established my town last year {December 20, 2014}, but I didn't know about this challenge until recently.


I know people joining in after January 1st have the OK to join, but I'm not sure about adding people who started before. And I don't mean not sure as in "not convinced", I mean not sure as in genuinely stumped.

Does it still count if the tree was planted before 2015? Would your challenge end at the same time as everyone else or earlier?


----------



## Lancelot

I think it's fine, he only started a few days before us . He literally has the same stuff as us atm.


----------



## DCB

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I think it's fine, he only started a few days before us . He literally has the same stuff as us atm.



I definitely have less medals, I think.


----------



## Hyasynth

DCB said:


> I definitely have less medals, I think.


Nobody has more medals than I do. N̼̫̟̳̲̝̠O̸̼̜̳̟̻B̼̜̲̞͎̟̩͡O̙͚̩̲͙̦̪D̲̩̼͍̖̕Y̱̜̙͖̝̼͍͝

In any case, I'm not in the business of excluding people for shaky reasons so I've added you to the list.


----------



## DCB

Awesome! Thanks! I'll end my One-Year-Challenge on January 1, 2016 in any case.


----------



## Lancelot

Anyone got shampoodles?


----------



## Trickilicky

Hyasynth said:


> Added four new blog updates covering late Sunday and yesterday.
> 
> By the way if this one Gamefaqs thread is anything to go by then today's tours are lame too, only some 12-medal tours available. I might end up doing multiplayer Medalquest anyway because yesterday's solo run was incredibly boring.



I use that and it's been accurate for me, but ugh @ rubbish tours! I'll make myself play some at some point, but I'm on a PWP mission at the moment. I'm trying for one request a day, and so far I've managed it. Yesterday I got the flower arch, today I literally just got the climbing frame (so glad to get both!). Some days it happens quickly, others it takes a few hours. I do other things irl and check back every 5 - 10 mins to go find a villager. 

I sold some tbt yesterday meaning I'm flushed with bells at the moment, so I last night I took a night off bug hunting (thank G0d!!!) and worked on getting a new PWP request and looking at new flag designs. Maple moved in today and she's pretty darn cute tbh. The villagers I decide to let go, I'll post them on this thread first so you guys get first dibs. The only two I'm definite on keeping are Puddles and Sly atm. Hmm it's also Puddles birthday today, but I haven't given her a gift yet, going to find a good one and visit her soon.

Hope you're all having a good day so far!! ^_^


----------



## DCB

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Anyone got shampoodles?



Mine is in day 2 of being built.


----------



## Mairen

I'm proud to say I've been particpating in this! This is a lot of fun and brings back the excitement I first felt when I started playing this game


----------



## Lancelot

Ahhh, ok, I need to get my haircut so I look like Zoro


----------



## DCB

I made a new list of dreamies, so my sig will be updated later. This is harder than I thought.


----------



## lazuli

oooooohhhh myyyy goodddd im so poor
new blog entry. i should prob link it in my signature or whatever


----------



## Paperboy012305

Just another update!



Spoiler: What a fun challenge!






And Bertha is now in Termina, have a nice stay!



The grand opening of T&T Mart! I'm sure everyone doing the
challenge will have Shrunk waiting by the door tomorrow​


I found my first lost item, whose is it though?



It was Teddy's! Yes, he and no other villager *EVER* uses this item the way its invented for



Perfect Cherries and Furniture are on premium today! And that's not all.



Yes that's right, 518 bells! I'm probably going to add a lot of users here.



Also, if anyone has a peach I can gladly trade for Oranges, Apples, Cherries or Pears! Bianca wants one and they don't grow in Termina.


----------



## Hazel

Paperboy012305 said:


> Just another update!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What a fun challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80680
> 
> And Bertha is now in Termina, have a nice stay!
> 
> View attachment 80681
> 
> The grand opening of T&T Mart! I'm sure everyone doing the
> challenge will have Shrunk waiting by the door tomorrow​
> View attachment 80682
> 
> I found my first lost item, whose is it though?
> 
> View attachment 80683
> 
> It was Teddy's! Yes, he and no other villager *EVER* uses this item the way its invented for
> 
> View attachment 80684
> 
> Perfect Cherries and Furniture are on premium today! And that's not all.
> 
> View attachment 80686
> 
> Yes that's right, 518 bells! I'm probably going to add a lot of users here.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone has a peach I can gladly trade for Oranges, Apples, Cherries or Pears! Bianca wants one and they don't grow in Termina.



I have some peaches  Can I trade you for pears? And if it's not too much hassle can I sell turnips while I'm there? 



Spoiler: Another quiet day in Everlong...



- T&T Mark opened

- Katrina was in town

- My turnip prices dropped to 79 and then to 73 :S


----------



## DCB

Reese is buying Turnips in Navidson for _172 Bells_.
She is paying premium on Sand Dollars.

Last night, I:
-paid off the Dream Suite PWP
-farmed for fish: notable catches = 2 Whale Sharks, Shark, Stringfish, 2 Giant Isopods.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hazel said:


> I have some peaches  Can I trade you for pears? And if it's not too much hassle can I sell turnips while I'm there?


Ok, added you and opening soon.


----------



## Punchyleaf

• My kicks is being built today 
• Nooks store upgraded
• Unlocked the QR machine
• celebrated the dream suite

The dang hero boots and heros outfit keep evading me


----------



## Hazel

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok, added you and opening soon.



Great, I'll be right over


----------



## Lancelot

I got the QR machine today and this happened.....



Spoiler



Im Sorry...









- - - Post Merge - - -

And this.. .-.



Spoiler



SORRY OK, I COULDNT HELP IT








- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I spent 2 or 3 hours bug catching onthe island and I got 5 million 

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND THERE WAS A CROWN IN ABKE SISTERS SO I BOUGHT IT,YAY.


GOOD DAY IN OLDALE IT WAS


----------



## Camillion

Stuff that happened:
Shrunk wants to build Club LOL
78 bells for turnips, meh.
Bella and Kidd broke up </3


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Spoiler:  pictures and stuff








Saharah came to visit Olympus today and decided to decorate my house with chain-link fence wallpaper and autumn flooring.. not a very good combo imo.





I also went to check out T&T Mart today and since I'm ever so lucky they were only selling stuff I already had in my catalog and a slingshot. 





Also managed to get a white wetsuit after 5 or 6 islands.. and shoutout to that one French kid I met on the island that didn't speak to me because my French is terrible but still helped me get a few more medals to grab a second white wetsuit.


Pretty much everything that happened today.. 



Spoiler:  Also this
















Thank you Isabelle. I'm so glad you agree :]


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey guys, I got the Bronze Medalist badge and I only have 271 medals!


----------



## X2k5a7y

Okay. Alice has officially moved in...
I was kind of hoping for Melba as my normal,
but Alice is cool, too.
Also, my town fruit is oranges. I also have pears from Isabelle.
I wonder if it's possible to get every fruit without help from online comrades...
I shall test this theory. I wonder who's going to move in tomorrow...or if anyone
is.


----------



## DCB

So far, today:

-got the Caf? PWP request
-Club LOL finally opened

Not much else. I haven't been as productive today. Maybe later tonight.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Oh! I also discovered that if you dig up the pitfall seed and bury is somewhere else, it will stay there.
You'll never have to worry about the pitfall seeds again, unless you were collecting them. I don't.
They just annoy me.


----------



## Paperboy012305

X2k5a7y said:


> Oh! I also discovered that if you dig up the pitfall seed and bury is somewhere else, it will stay there.
> You'll never have to worry about the pitfall seeds again, unless you were collecting them. I don't.
> They just annoy me.


I do that, but my friends keep digging it back up which annoys me.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Paperboy012305 said:


> I do that, but my friends keep digging it back up which annoys me.



That does sound pretty annoying.


----------



## DCB

I made a new list of dreamies. Fuchsia didn't make the cut, nor did Poppy from my previous list of dreamies. My selection was largely color-based. I figure there's no need to have my citizens fit exactly into my theme. Maybe for a different town.


----------



## pocky

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I got the QR machine today and this happened.....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Im Sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And this.. .-.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY OK, I COULDNT HELP IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I spent 2 or 3 hours bug catching onthe island and I got 5 million
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AND THERE WAS A CROWN IN ABKE SISTERS SO I BOUGHT IT,YAY.
> 
> 
> GOOD DAY IN OLDALE IT WAS



OMG! I wish I could show my cousin this. He is so obsessed with One Piece, even has a One Piece tattoo!





AnnaThePolarBear said:


> Spoiler:  pictures and stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saharah came to visit Olympus today and decided to decorate my house with chain-link fence wallpaper and autumn flooring.. not a very good combo imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also went to check out T&T Mart today and since I'm ever so lucky they were only selling stuff I already had in my catalog and a slingshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also managed to get a white wetsuit after 5 or 6 islands.. and shoutout to that one French kid I met on the island that didn't speak to me because my French is terrible but still helped me get a few more medals to grab a second white wetsuit.
> 
> 
> Pretty much everything that happened today..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Also this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Isabelle. I'm so glad you agree :]



French kid is da real MVP. Also whoa! Are you collecting all wet suits?


----------



## X2k5a7y

Spoiler: Hysteria






*And Gulliver was there on the first day*


             ^^^ I had just bought that at Re-Tail. It was hers that she put up for sale. My mayor's face expresses how I felt.

 
I made my first pro design!  I am pretty content. I had to look at a tutorial for the ruffles, though, but it's okay.


First snow day ^-^


I got my first fortune told today 


The moment I realized how beautiful the waterfall actually is.



Spoiler: Now Time for some Gaston!











*I changed his catchphrase to "fight me", and I am not disappointed in the least.*


He looks angry about it.


V_V He just stared at the wall the whole time...That rabbit has seen some crap.





Whew. Okay. There. There's my load of screenshots. It'll be a while before I post any more.​


----------



## DCB

What else happened today:

-bought a "neutral painting" from Redd

Just curious...What ordinances {if any} have y'all set up? I have the Beautiful Town Ordinance. What's pretty funny is that I planted 3 flowers in a row in one spot. Other villagers have planted flowers there, too. It's starting to look like a cross now.  xD


----------



## X2k5a7y

DCB said:


> What else happened today:
> 
> -bought a "neutral painting" from Redd
> 
> Just curious...What ordinances {if any} have y'all set up? I have the Beautiful Town Ordinance. What's pretty funny is that I planted 3 flowers in a row in one spot. Other villagers have planted flowers there, too. It's starting to look like a cross now.  xD



I have the Beautiful Town Ordinance. 
One time I had planted a couple of pansies in one spot
within a week the whole area was full of pansies, because 
the villagers kept planting more there.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I have the Bell Boom Ordinance so I can get more bells by selling bugs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The island beetle bugs that is.


----------



## pocky

I have beautiful town also because its the best for breeding hybrids.

I didn't do a proper update yesterday but not a lot happened anyway. Here is the one for today:



Spoiler: a day in hell




I weeded a cycling town and found 6 four leaf clovers!  Im saving them for now though, wanna do a clover path near the camping area.


got the bronze and silver badge for pulling weeds


kept abusing my villagers for PWP suggestions. So far I've unlocked: Stonehenge, Yield Sign, Rice Rack, and today the Balloon Arch


I've also been visiting a bunch of random dream towns ever since the suite opened. My goal is to visit 10 each day  Until I get all badges, of course.


I've started decorating hell, but ran out of flowers pretty quickly. Well, I have more flowers around town, but not the type I need. Growing some hybrids in the beach for now and waiting to get more flowers from the island (but waiting on the right tour)


I still need to do a lot of fishing, missing a lot of the January fish --but I've caught most of the bugs. Only need the mole cricket now. Has anyone been able to catch one?


Visited my friends town and got my hair done at Shampoodle. I love this hairstyle, but it doesn't go well with my cap  Also, he is a time traveler so I was able to get some fish/bugs that were not available in my town. Didn't stay there for long though (had to nap) so I caught less than 10 things.


Katrina was in my town today and mentioned something about KK, hoping this means the club will open up soon. 4/20 Katrina sessions 

Also... I've gotten over 300 medals at the island but still no badge :/ 300 is what I need for Bronze


----------



## DCB

I've caught a lot of mole crickets for my villagers and the museum. I don't have any on hand, though.


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> I've caught a lot of mole crickets for my villagers and the museum. I don't have any on hand, though.



It's okay. I don't think that you can trade bugs/fish anyway  How did you catch it? I have this ACNL phone app that says its underground. And looking at the wiki it says that it makes some sort of sound that gets louder as you grow closer. But I'm still confused. Do I have to dig a hole to get it? Will it emerge on its own?


----------



## DCB

pocky said:


> It's okay. I don't think that you can trade bugs/fish anyway  How did you catch it? I have this ACNL phone app that says its underground. And looking at the wiki it says that it makes some sort of sound that gets louder as you grow closer. But I'm still confused. Do I have to dig a hole to get it? Will it emerge on its own?



If you're ever walking around and hear a weird insect-like sound, it's probably a mole cricket. Yes, you're absolutely correct; just dig a hole where the sound is loudest. The mole cricket will pop right out, and you'll have about 5-10 seconds to catch it before it digs another hole and disappears for good. {I suggest having your shovel and net next to each other for easy access.} 

Sometimes, if another villager is near when the sound occurs, that villager will walk where the sound is loudest.
I should also note that sometimes you'll have to dig multiple holes before you find the right one. The mole cricket just pops out and starts running, so I would fill in the wrong holes so that you're not trapped.

- - - Post Merge - - -

On a slightly unrelated subject, a neat trick I learned from GameFAQs on catching bagworms: You can hit the tree with your net {at the spot where the bagworm would come out} and catch the bagworm. I tested this out by shaking trees until I saw a bagworm. Then, I waited for it to go back up. I hit the tree with my net where the bagworm was and caught it.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

pocky said:


> French kid is da real MVP. Also whoa! Are you collecting all wet suits?


Yeah, it's been something I've been wanting to do for a while now but I never really felt the need to try until now because I've only ever really seen the common black and green wetsuits.



DCB said:


> Just curious...What ordinances {if any} have y'all set up? I have the Beautiful Town Ordinance. What's pretty funny is that I planted 3 flowers in a row in one spot. Other villagers have planted flowers there, too. It's starting to look like a cross now.  xD


I've got Early Bird on right now since I don't feel like I've got enough flowers to need the Beautiful ordinance and I usually like to play acnl before bed (aka 7am or so)


----------



## atouchofanarchy

Would I be able to join this challenge even though it isn't the 1st of January? Would like to get into ACNL again!


----------



## lazuli

atouchofanarchy said:


> Would I be able to join this challenge even though it isn't the 1st of January? Would like to get into ACNL again!



ya
you can set the time to jan 1 when you first get on the train with rover and later, tt day by day to get to today


----------



## atouchofanarchy

Can't I just start it today and keep the time the same? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Punchyleaf

You can do whatever you want. you DONT have to TT from January 1st ^^


----------



## atouchofanarchy

Oh okay, I'll probably just start from today and make it run a year from now.


----------



## pocky

atouchofanarchy said:


> Oh okay, I'll probably just start from today and make it run a year from now.


Welcome to the challenge! Can't wait to hear about your town 



DCB said:


> If you're ever walking around and hear a weird insect-like sound, it's probably a mole cricket. Yes, you're absolutely correct; just dig a hole where the sound is loudest. The mole cricket will pop right out, and you'll have about 5-10 seconds to catch it before it digs another hole and disappears for good. {I suggest having your shovel and net next to each other for easy access.}
> 
> Sometimes, if another villager is near when the sound occurs, that villager will walk where the sound is loudest.
> I should also note that sometimes you'll have to dig multiple holes before you find the right one. The mole cricket just pops out and starts running, so I would fill in the wrong holes so that you're not trapped.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> On a slightly unrelated subject, a neat trick I learned from GameFAQs on catching bagworms: You can hit the tree with your net {at the spot where the bagworm would come out} and catch the bagworm. I tested this out by shaking trees until I saw a bagworm. Then, I waited for it to go back up. I hit the tree with my net where the bagworm was and caught it.



Wow! Thank you so much for the help!  And I had no idea you could catch a bagworm like that!


----------



## Hyasynth

Quick update: Kicks is finally open and I got all the sigs for Club LOL.
Kicks doesn't have either of the things I'm looking for, but he does have this stuff:




Anyone need any of this? I'm going to buy it all to catalog but if you want it I'll give it to you. 
I updated my moriDB wishlist and linked it in my sig. If you have anything I want we can trade.

Also, I have Katie walking around and need to pawn her off on somebody. Any volunteers?


----------



## DCB

I forgot to go shopping yesterday, so I wasn't able to get the stuff in the Able Sisters/Kicks. I did get everything from Nooks, though, including an expensive {36k} White Katana.


----------



## pocky

Hyasynth said:


> Quick update: Kicks is finally open and I got all the sigs for Club LOL.
> Kicks doesn't have either of the things I'm looking for, but he does have this stuff:
> 
> View attachment 80748
> 
> Anyone need any of this? I'm going to buy it all to catalog but if you want it I'll give it to you.
> I updated my moriDB wishlist and linked it in my sig. If you have anything I want we can trade.
> 
> Also, I have Katie walking around and need to pawn her off on somebody. Any volunteers?



What shoes were you looking for? Also, you can bring Katie to my town!


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Kicks also opened in my town today! ^^


----------



## DCB

I've started attempting to breed hybrids on the beach. I also have to remember to buy flowers from the Garden Shop in order to get the Silver Watering Can.


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> I've started attempting to breed hybrids on the beach. I also have to remember to buy flowers from the Garden Shop in order to get the Silver Watering Can.



You get the silver watering can from getting perfect town  JUst talk to Isabelle once you have the perfect town


----------



## DCB

pocky said:


> You get the silver watering can from getting perfect town  JUst talk to Isabelle once you have the perfect town



Do you mean the Golden Watering Can? I'm just going off of what Thonky says. Silver: Buy 50 bags of flower seeds from the garden shop. Golden: Have perfect town status for 15 days straight.

Will Isabelle give me the silver can if I just have perfect town for a day?


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> Do you mean the Golden Watering Can? I'm just going off of what Thonky says. Silver: Buy 50 bags of flower seeds from the garden shop. Golden: Have perfect town status for 15 days straight.
> 
> Will Isabelle give me the silver can if I just have perfect town for a day?



Thats so weird. I looked it up and you're right. I must be remembering wrong! Got perfect town back in Jun 2013 so its been a long time. Sorry


----------



## Hyasynth

pocky said:


> What shoes were you looking for? Also, you can bring Katie to my town!


I'm looking for the Yellow Buckled Shoes and the White Stockings.

Open your gate, I'll bring Katie over.


----------



## pocky

Hyasynth said:


> I'm looking for the Yellow Buckled Shoes and the White Stockings.
> 
> Open your gate, I'll bring Katie over.



 kk, Im using a different ds from the one you have added
FC is: 4399 1868 8059

I'll go open my gates once you've added me

also, I dont have those  sorry


----------



## Capeet

Here's an update of things that have happened in my town since Saturday.



Spoiler




I got lots of streetpasses at a convention I attended. The HH Showcase is almost full again.  I even got my first streetpass gifts, they were only regular balloons though. I haven't had time to take a proper look around the Showcase yet. Better do some beetle farming soon so that I can buy all that fancy stuff for myself.
Here are some pics from the Showcase houses:



Unfortunately that's all I have from the interiors at the moment!

Timmy and Tommy upgraded their shop. I think I got it yesterday but didn't have time to check in before today.

I've had the Dream Suite for a couple of days. I was so exited about getting it I but haven't done any dreaming yet...
Cyrus has woke up.

Today I spammed the Elite Scavenger Tour and got some 400 medals. I finally bought a wetsuit. It's a green one. It seems to appear quite often in my island, I think this was already the third or fourth time...
Also, no one seems to be thinking of moving out yet. I see that many of you have already gotten pings from movers. To be honest, I hope I'll get one soon too, heh.
The best news is that hybrids have finally started spawning more often! Today I got by second blue pansy so breeding them will be easier from now on. I'm also breeding black roses and tulips and pink and purple roses. I'm thinking of trading something for two blue roses because I'm not going to try and breed the first ones myself. Last time it took several months.  

That's it for now!  We're already two weeks in!


----------



## Hazel

Spoiler:  Day 14 in Everlong~



- Got signatures for Shrunk

- Kicks opened

- Got my second PWP request from Maple - A fairy tale bench

- Helped Guilliver to remember he was heading to my fair country, the Emerald Isle aka Ireland (If you want to add that to the master list I don't mind )

- Stopped Bubbles from moving (I've decided I'm not gona let my villagers move until I have their pictures)

Yeeeeah



Oh and speaking of the master list, my native fruit is peaches and Fauna needs to be added to my list of villagers


----------



## DCB

Will Clay still move if I talk to him or do favors for him? He's already set a date, and I don't want to change his mind.


----------



## lazuli

DCB said:


> Will Clay still move if I talk to him or do favors for him? He's already set a date, and I don't want to change his mind.



sometimes if you talk to him, he'll bring up and moving and if you tell him to go, hell say 'nah ill stay' sometimes.


----------



## Mairen

X2k5a7y said:


> I wonder if it's possible to get every fruit without help from online comrades...
> I shall test this theory. I wonder who's going to move in tomorrow...or if anyone
> is.



I'm actually trying for this as well. So far I have cherries (native fruit), pears, apples, and bamboo.


----------



## lazuli

well you can get non native fruit from villagers evry now and then so i guess.
i need to get moneys $$$ bc i have like 30k total


----------



## pocky

got black wet suit in my island if anyone wants to buy it/play island games with me


----------



## X2k5a7y

Mairen said:


> I'm actually trying for this as well. So far I have cherries (native fruit), pears, apples, and bamboo.



Awesome! I know in one town I had gotten persimmons from a villager and pears from another. Plus, I had gotten Peaches (native fruit) and cherries from Isabelle. So, I think it's possibly...
I guess we shall see!


----------



## DCB

Reese is paying premium for lychees today in Navidson.


----------



## Punchyleaf

It IS possible to get all fruits from villagers. Sometimes they'll send me letters and stuff giving me there, and then when they ping you, they'll sometimes tell you about how their parents gave them too much fruit so they're sharing with you.


----------



## Lancelot

I really need/want to play today, I played  20 minutes and got 3 signatures for Club LOL. Now I have to do homework :c


----------



## xxsilver

Hey guys. I've decided to join you!! 
I'm going to get my town all sorted all update you all with everything. super excited to be part of this challenge ^^

<3


----------



## Paperboy012305

Spoiler: Another update!






This is my 2nd badge, right after I got the Medalist Badge



My first Aurora! So beautiful.



I'm pretty sure those who got T&T Mart yesterday (Which most of us did) would also have him standing by your door today....



First day in Kicks and he's selling 3 shoes that are not suitable for winter. Trying to get our feet cold are ya Kicks? I don't think so.

(I actually find walking barefoot in the snow in Animal Crossing quite entertaining, plus it make a better noise when you walk in the snow barefoot)



So, this is Bertha's interior. A dentist, maybe that's where she wants to work at.


----------



## atouchofanarchy

Created my new town Eyrie! I completed Isabelle's task thing and paid off my first loan to get a house.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

If you recently joined the challenge, please PM me your mayor and town name, along with FC, timezone, native fruit, blog (if you own one) and current villagers. Thank you!


----------



## DCB

Today:

-got 3 badges: bug catching, diving, and something about the residents
-got an orange tulip and a black tulip

uneventful, otherwise
I should have Shampoodle completely open by tomorrow if anyone is interested. I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## lazuli

friendly reminder that you can post comments on my fc2 blog bc i hav no comments at all
updated blog


----------



## pocky

computertrash said:


> friendly reminder that you can post comments on my fc2 blog bc i hav no comments at all
> updated blog
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> friendly reminder that you can post comments on my fc2 blog bc i hav no comments at all
> updated blog
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> friendly reminder that you can post comments on my fc2 blog bc i hav no comments at all
> updated blog



do you need an account to comment on fc2 blogs?


----------



## X2k5a7y

Loviechu said:


> It IS possible to get all fruits from villagers. Sometimes they'll send me letters and stuff giving me there, and then when they ping you, they'll sometimes tell you about how their parents gave them too much fruit so they're sharing with you.



Oh, wow! That's great. Now, I don't have to wonder about it. I shall try to accomplish this.
Thank you for that information


----------



## Dewy

Kicks is finally open! Woo!

I bought a pair of steel-toed boots. Gonna go kick my villagers now byeee


----------



## pocky

Dewy said:


> Kicks is finally open! Woo!
> 
> I bought a pair of steel-toed boots. Gonna go kick my villagers now byeee



omg, I bought those also! hahaha, feels so badass


----------



## Camillion

Curlos, your house plotting skills SUCK. Everyone else picked great places but you plotted where I didn't even think anyone could. That takes skill. I'm just glad you didn't take out the perfect fruit :U


----------



## DCB

That awkward moment when you realize you forgot to activate the loan....

Final events of the night:
-paid off caf? PWP
-rearranged some flowers for better hybrid breeding


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Spoiler:  today's update








Shrunk was at my door this morning, I totally forgot about Club LOL so it was a huge surprise. 





I also got my third badge! :]





Then I went to see what Kick's had in shop, which was nothing I cared about sadly. I was hoping for a pair of boots and maybe some stockings or tights but nope.. maybe tomorrow.


----------



## DCB

I also just wanted to say that I, too, bought some Steel Toed Boots.


----------



## pocky

my update before bed:



Spoiler: a day in hell





 got my signatures for Club LOL. So I'm guessing it'll open tomorrow?


Cyrus FINALLY woke up. I think I'm the last one in this thread to awaken him lol


hybrid breeding. so far I got: blue roses, purple roses, pink roses, orange pansies, purple tulips, white carnations , pink carnations (technically not a hybrid), and pink cosmos,


hell is finally shaping up 


Hya came to visit with Katie, both are super cute!


Satan randomly got 666 medals at one point


had 762 by the end of the night. this means Im over halfway through to the silver badge (not counting the medals I've already spent)


got the mole cricket so now I've got all January bugs! just gotta work on the fish now, but Im not having much luck. keep getting the same crap over and over


also visited a bunch of dream towns, so far I've visited over 30 different dream towns. trying to do 10 a day

also kicks opened!

also I got this hairstyle at shampoodle yesterday (at a friend's town) but idk how I feel about it anymore :/ it looks awful with hats (but cute without hats)



I really like how messy it is though, suits Satan


----------



## Lancelot

I dont ha e Cyrus yet :x


----------



## Ninetees

I haven't uploaded anything in like 2 days, so this one is extra long.


Spoiler: Ninetees



T&T Finished building

I nearly made 600k with Turnips I bought for just 100k! That's almost a 500k profit. I've put 500k in the bank to invest for upcoming sunday

Kicks is on it's second day of building

Cyrus finally woke up

I got my first badge 

Dr. Shunk is planning on building club LOL on the mainstreet

I unlocked the dream suite

I got a pink dive suit and I went to my ''private island'' to plant some coconut trees. I also dived a bit around my town


----------



## lazuli

pocky said:


> do you need an account to comment on fc2 blogs?



mmm no, if you look at the comment section, you just put in your name, a title if you want, and a comment in the bigger box. you dont hav to put a url, email or password.


ALSO YALL SO FAR AHEAD I DONT EVEN HAV MY FIRST PWP


----------



## Hyasynth

*PSA*: If anyone is in dire need of fruit I have every single fruit minus mangoes plus persimmons lined up in front of my train station, just let me know and I'll open my gate so you can take what you need. There are two baskets of 3 fruits each with the exception of coconuts and pears (there are only 1 of each). 

also WTF I don't have the Villager Rep badge yet ;_; 



pocky said:


> View attachment 80802
> Hya came to visit with Katie, both are super cute!


I like how me sporadically showing up in Hell is a thing that happens. It amuses me so 
My mayor really is evil.


----------



## DCB

If you want, I can trade you mangoes for pears?


----------



## Ninetees

Hyasynth said:


> *PSA*: If anyone is in dire need of fruit I have every single fruit minus mangoes plus persimmons lined up in front of my train station, just let me know and I'll open my gate so you can take what you need. There are two baskets of 3 fruits each with the exception of coconuts and pears (there are only 1 of each).
> 
> also WTF I don't have the Villager Rep badge yet ;_;
> 
> 
> I like how me sporadically showing up in Hell is a thing that happens. It amuses me so
> My mayor really is evil.



I would love to come over to pick up some fruits if it's possible. I also think I have mangoes for you if you would like some


----------



## DCB

I have Shampoodle, and it's snowing. So, if anyone wants to come over and use the salon or try to catch a coelacanth, you're very much welcome.


----------



## Ninetees

DCB said:


> I have Shampoodle, and it's snowing. So, if anyone wants to come over and use the salon or try to catch a coelacanth, you're very much welcome.



Oeh! May I come over to use the salon?

Btw: The pink wetsuit is still available if anyone is interested. I hear they're pretty rare.


----------



## DCB

Ninetees said:


> Oeh! May I come over to use the salon?
> 
> Btw: The pink wetsuit is still available if anyone is interested. I hear they're pretty rare.



Sure thing! Let me just add you and open up my gate real quick.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added


----------



## Ninetees

DCB said:


> Sure thing! Let me just add you and open up my gate real quick.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Added



I've added you too! Just let me know when you're ready


----------



## DCB

And, gate's open.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll be fishing in the ocean while you're in the salon.


----------



## Ninetees

DCB said:


> And, gate's open.



Okay I'm in ^^ I'm @ shampoodle

Edit: Oh, I think they aren't open, yet.


----------



## DCB

Ack! What time do they open? I'll be right over. Sorry about that!


----------



## Ninetees

Ninetees said:


> Okay I'm in ^^ I'm @ shampoodle
> 
> Edit: Oh, I think they aren't open, yet.



Edit: I'm in the wrong town. Lol

Oh, I see. I'm in the right town. They open at 10. I just got disconnected.. 

On another note, I'm so jealous that you got Cookie! If she ever decides to move I'll gladly pay you for her


----------



## DCB

Someone was here? Let me open up my gates again real quick. I just tripped the wifi as a precaution. xP
I'm really sorry if it was you I tripped the wifi on.
{Don't worry. I definitely won't make it a habit of doing that sort of thing!}

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, they open at 10:00 a.m., and it's only 8:52 a.m. here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

How do y'all arrange your flowers for hybrid breeding? I make diagonal beds with empty spaces in the middle. Is there a better way?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, does it snow all day? I have to wait until 4:00 p.m. to try and catch the Coelacanth.


----------



## Hyasynth

DCB said:


> If you want, I can trade you mangoes for pears?


Thanks but I already have mangoes! I should have mentioned that I just planted them yesterday which is why I don't have any to share. But if you still need pears you can come over and take the basket. I also planted some pear trees so I'll have more to share soon.



Ninetees said:


> I would love to come over to pick up some fruits if it's possible.


I'm going to add you guys and open my gate in a bit. Just come and take your pick from the fruit baskets near the train station, you don't need to make small talk if you don't want to.


----------



## DCB

I'll have to come over later, unfortunately. I have class that I need to prepare for {and then go to }.


----------



## Ninetees

Hyasynth said:


> Thanks but I already have mangoes! I should have mentioned that I just planted them yesterday which is why I don't have any to share. But if you still need pears you can come over and take the basket. I also planted some pear trees so I'll have more to share soon.
> 
> 
> I'm going to add you guys and open my gate in a bit. Just come and take your pick from the fruit baskets near the train station, you don't need to make small talk if you don't want to.


I've added you! Let me know when you're ready. 



DCB said:


> Someone was here? Let me open up my gates again real quick. I just tripped the wifi as a precaution. xP
> I'm really sorry if it was you I tripped the wifi on.
> {Don't worry. I definitely won't make it a habit of doing that sort of thing!}
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, they open at 10:00 a.m., and it's only 8:52 a.m. here.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> How do y'all arrange your flowers for hybrid breeding? I make diagonal beds with empty spaces in the middle. Is there a better way?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, does it snow all day? I have to wait until 4:00 p.m. to try and catch the Coelacanth.



I arrange mine like so:

If I remember to water my plants, I always get hybrids the next day


----------



## Lancelot

I arrange mine 

x  x
  x
x  x

X- Flower


----------



## Punchyleaf

I arrange mine like this



And jus random updates of my town over the past few days 


Spoiler


----------



## DCB

Just wanted to pop in and say:
Shampoodle is _actually_ open in Navidson now! 

Just quote me, and I'll add you later if you want to use it. I'll be available to open my gate after 1:45 p.m. CST.

{I'm not too happy with my new cut, so I'm definitely changing it tomorrow.}


----------



## nekosync

It's been a nice day in Irisea. <:


Spoiler: read more[/spoiler



I'm only one number away from a bingo, which is great! Here's the bingo number; feel free to ask to come over if you need this one!





On another note, Punchy was being cute today. d'aww.










I feel like I'm gonna get attached to him.

Oh, and one more thing! Poncho will be moving on the 19th. If you want him, please let me know. 









DCB said:


> snip



Nice!


----------



## Hazel

Nothing much happened in Everlong today, Kevin was in the campsite and Gaston requested the rice rack PWP and that was it.


----------



## lazuli

Loviechu said:


> I arrange mine like this
> View attachment 80828



i was going to be like wtf why is your picture so terrible in terms of photo quality but then i see you attached it lmao
im so far behind nooklings is going to upgrade tomorrow and ive hardly anything in my museum


----------



## DCB

I'm attempting a variety of flower arrangements now. Hopefully, I'll get something good. I found another orange tulip, though. I should be able to open my gate in about 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Paperboy012305

computertrash said:


> i was going to be like wtf why is your picture so terrible in terms of photo quality but then i see you attached it lmao
> im so far behind nooklings is going to upgrade tomorrow and ive hardly anything in my museum


Still, nobody in my town wants to move out yet.



Spoiler: Another Update!





I thought i'd become a member because why not?



Still nothing good at Kicks. This is the only thing that was good, but not in my book.



If you hear Mable mention "Label" *and* "Gracie", the QR machine is nigh.



Aww, I was hoping we could ice skate. Wait, ice staking isn't even in this game! >.<



Alright its in the bag now! (It actually gets donated because its the first time I caught it, well in this town)


----------



## Lancelot

Is anyone gonna host a medalquest soon? :]


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Is anyone gonna host a medalquest soon? :]


No I don't think so. When the Giant Dragonfly or Tuna Kahuna appears in the tours there will be.


----------



## Punchyleaf

computertrash said:


> i was going to be like wtf why is your picture so terrible in terms of photo quality but then i see you attached it lmao
> im so far behind nooklings is going to upgrade tomorrow and ive hardly anything in my museum



Bruh why you hating on terrible attachment quality?


----------



## DCB

nekosync said:


> It's been a nice day in Irisea. <:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: read more[/spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only one number away from a bingo, which is great! Here's the bingo number; feel free to ask to come over if you need this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, Punchy was being cute today. d'aww.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm gonna get attached to him.
> 
> Oh, and one more thing! Poncho will be moving on the 19th. If you want him, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!



Added.


----------



## Trickilicky

Hi guys, busy week in the boring real world so not had a chance to get my updates together properly. I hope you've all had a good week irl and in your new towns! 



Spoiler: Taciturn update



This week I celebrated Puddles birthday, Tutu was there and they danced around a lot. Sadly I couldn't join in as I don't have any emotes..YET! But yesterday Shrunk turned up at my house, and I got six villagers to sign the petition for Club LOL! So that'll be something to look forward to  I also got a few more PWP requests, and built them: flower arch and climbing frame. My latest request was the modern street light but I won't be needing that. I'm hoping that tomorrow Blathers will suggest the Museum 2nd Floor PWP..fingers crossed. Portia pinged to move today, and I agreed to let her go. She's really cute, but her house is where I'm planning to put a PWP, so I'm happy to let her explore other towns. Really hoping someone will adopt her (if anyone here wants to, feel free to PM/VM!), I'll make a thread in the plaza a couple of days before her move date (20th Jan).









Spoiler: Mayor Tricki of Taciturn art work



Today I also got my first art work of Taciturn's mayor, Tricki!! azukitan drew her for me, and I LOVE how it turned out!! She also drew Cinnabar's mayor, Jessie. Both pics are in my sig, but here's a slightly bigger version of Tricki:







Spoiler: A dream of Termina



In Cinnabar, I visited Paperboy's OYC town, Termina! I had a lovely jaunt around town, haunting all the villagers and stealing mayor Xavier's money that I found on the ground. Termina's map is brill, there's tons of room for PWPs and some fantastic villagers live there too! Looking forward to seeing how the town develops over 2015 ^_^


----------



## DCB

My gate is open for Shampoodle. Just let me know if you plan on coming so that I can add you.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Trickilicky said:


> Hi guys, busy week in the boring real world so not had a chance to get my updates together properly. I hope you've all had a good week irl and in your new towns!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Taciturn update
> 
> 
> 
> This week I celebrated Puddles birthday, Tutu was there and they danced around a lot. Sadly I couldn't join in as I don't have any emotes..YET! But yesterday Shrunk turned up at my house, and I got six villagers to sign the petition for Club LOL! So that'll be something to look forward to  I also got a few more PWP requests, and built them: flower arch and climbing frame. My latest request was the modern street light but I won't be needing that. I'm hoping that tomorrow Blathers will suggest the Museum 2nd Floor PWP..fingers crossed. Portia pinged to move today, and I agreed to let her go. She's really cute, but her house is where I'm planning to put a PWP, so I'm happy to let her explore other towns. Really hoping someone will adopt her (if anyone here wants to, feel free to PM/VM!), I'll make a thread in the plaza a couple of days before her move date (20th Jan).
> 
> View attachment 80857
> 
> View attachment 80858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mayor Tricki of Taciturn art work
> 
> 
> 
> Today I also got my first art work of Taciturn's mayor, Tricki!! azukitan drew her for me, and I LOVE how it turned out!! She also drew Cinnabar's mayor, Jessie. Both pics are in my sig, but here's a slightly bigger version of Tricki:
> 
> View attachment 80859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A dream of Termina
> 
> 
> 
> In Cinnabar, I visited Paperboy's OYC town, Termina! I had a lovely jaunt around town, haunting all the villagers and stealing mayor Xavier's money that I found on the ground. Termina's map is brill, there's tons of room for PWPs and some fantastic villagers live there too! Looking forward to seeing how the town develops over 2015 ^_^
> 
> View attachment 80853
> 
> View attachment 80854
> 
> View attachment 80855
> 
> View attachment 80856


Thanks for reviewing my town in a dream! I can't wait to see how it'l turn out in the next 11 months. And you really think my mayor looks cute right? And should my gold rose flag make a few changes?

I also thought of having an art request of my OYC mayor, but don't usually go there much as i'm saving my bells.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DCB said:


> My gate is open for Shampoodle. Just let me know if you plan on coming so that I can add you.


I'd like to come over for a hair did for my OC Ben, in my OYC. And I know exactly what.


----------



## Trickilicky

Paperboy012305 said:


> Thanks for reviewing my town in a dream! I can't wait to see how it'l turn out in the next 11 months. And you really think my mayor looks cute right? And should my gold rose flag make a few changes?
> 
> I also thought of having an art request of my OYC mayor, but don't usually go there much as i'm saving my bells.



You're very welcome! It was awesome to visit another OYC town and see it 'close-up'. Obviously as our towns progress, I'll write more next time I visit ^_^ You totally know I think your Mayor is the bomb, he's one classy dude! He rocks that monocle, that should be his 'thing', like the eye-patch is Tricki's thing, haha  I think your gold rose flag is lovely, and if you manage to breed some in the future, they'd look brill surrounding your town hall to match the flag.


----------



## DCB

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'd like to come over for a hair did for my OC Ben, in my OYC. And I know exactly what.



Added and gate's open.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Man, I can't wait until tomorrow. I am not liking my new hairstyle, and a cap doesn't help much either.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Trickilicky said:


> You're very welcome! It was awesome to visit another OYC town and see it 'close-up'. Obviously as our towns progress, I'll write more next time I visit ^_^ You totally know I think your Mayor is the bomb, he's one classy dude! He rocks that monocle, that should be his 'thing', like the eye-patch is Tricki's thing, haha  I think your gold rose flag is lovely, and if you manage to breed some in the future, they'd look brill surrounding your town hall to match the flag.


I haven't visited an OYC town yet, I wonder who it'll be first. I'm so proud of my Mayor's classy style! And the monocle is his thing. How is Tricki's eye-patch her thing? Thanks, I thought there was something wrong with the flag. If I eventually get a perfect town i'm sure to get one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DCB said:


> Added and gate's open.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Man, I can't wait until tomorrow. I am not liking my new hairstyle, and a cap doesn't help much either.


Can you wait? As a user on ACC wants signatures in my town.


----------



## DCB

No problem.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> No problem.


Ok now I can come.


----------



## DCB

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok now I can come.



Great! See you here soon. I'll probably be shaking trees when you're in the salon.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> Great! See you here soon. I'll probably be shaking trees when you're in the salon.


Thank you.


----------



## DCB

Paperboy012305 said:


> Thank you.



Any time!


----------



## pocky

I'll do my update later (havent had the chance to play because I had to go to the hospital) But Mitzi is in boxes today!  Lemme know if you want her 



Spoiler: pic of mitzi


----------



## Hyasynth

Good lord, I got completely sidetracked after this morning. I was gonna open my gate for any fruit hunters but...welp. :| Sorry about that.

I've actually been desperately trying to get my mom into gaming because she has literally no hobbies, and she actually played New Leaf long enough to create her own character and set up a tent. She seems to like it so far, though she can't get the hang of the circle pad or navigating the map at all.

I really want to host another multiplayer Medalquest but the recent string of terrible tour options have put a kibosh on that for now. Hopefully some good stuff will start to appear into the weekend.


----------



## DCB

Coelacanth attempt a-go! 
I'll report back with how I do.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> Good lord, I got completely sidetracked after this morning. I was gonna open my gate for any fruit hunters but...welp. :| Sorry about that.
> 
> I've actually been desperately trying to get my mom into gaming because she has literally no hobbies, and she actually played New Leaf long enough to create her own character and set up a tent. She seems to like it so far, though she can't get the hang of the circle pad or navigating the map at all.
> 
> I really want to host another multiplayer Medalquest but the recent string of terrible tour options have put a kibosh on that for now. Hopefully some good stuff will start to appear into the weekend.


There's bug hide and seek, that's a good one for 4 players but you'd disagree on that though. I tried to convince my brother to play Animal Crossing but he's just not a person who likes creative games.


----------



## pocky

Hyasynth said:


> Good lord, I got completely sidetracked after this morning. I was gonna open my gate for any fruit hunters but...welp. :| Sorry about that.
> 
> I've actually been desperately trying to get my mom into gaming because she has literally no hobbies, and she actually played New Leaf long enough to create her own character and set up a tent. She seems to like it so far, though she can't get the hang of the circle pad or navigating the map at all.
> 
> I really want to host another multiplayer Medalquest but the recent string of terrible tour options have put a kibosh on that for now. Hopefully some good stuff will start to appear into the weekend.



Lucky! I've been trying to get my mom to play ACNL, but she doesn't seem interested in it. She loves art and would probably be able to tell which paintings are legit or not without looking them up and also loves to learn new things, so I thought maybe The Museum would make her want to play. But she always says no. Haha.


----------



## Paperboy012305

pocky said:


> Lucky! I've been trying to get my mom to play ACNL, but she doesn't seem interested in it. She loves art and would probably be able to tell which paintings are legit or not without looking them up and also loves to learn new things, so I thought maybe The Museum would make her want to play. But she always says no. Haha.


I also convinced my mom into playing NL, it worked out. But later on she stopped playing it because it hurt her eyes. I then told her if I could have the game, she said yes. And thus, the cycle/flower breeding town was born.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Would anyone be willing to take Katie off of my hands? She randomly popped into Olympus and I have no where to bring her..


----------



## Paperboy012305

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> Would anyone be willing to take Katie off of my hands? She randomly popped into Olympus and I have no where to bring her..


Leave it to me!


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Paperboy012305 said:


> Leave it to me!



Awesome, thanks! Let me know when your gates are open


----------



## Paperboy012305

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> Awesome, thanks! Let me know when your gates are open


Open!


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Paperboy012305 said:


> Open!



Thanks!


----------



## lastgatsby

Picked up New Leaf again after a year and a half away. Decided I'd rather restart my town than continue.

A little late to start for this, but I think it'd be fun to start over and play more casually this time.

Town: Sarasota
Mayor: Gatsby
Native Fruit: Apple
Villagers: Agent S, Rod, Blaire, Aurora, Croque
FC: 3454-0667-9262
Time Zone: MTN (UTC-7)

By chance there is a royal crown for sale at the Able Sisters. I obviously can't afford it on my first day, but anyone who wants it is welcome to visit.


----------



## Camillion

Guys... I tripped and dropped the 2ds down the stairs while it was connecting to the international island (silver axe hunting), the cart popped out, and the game ended up corrupting after that fiasco ;-; I don't think I've ever been so unlucky in my life. Should I just give up or try to start anew and catch up? ;n;
I just feel so bad, I loved every single of those villagers, even Sylvia who I hated in my first town


----------



## Dewy

Pippy is LEAVING! This is such great news ooh my gosh I was hoping she'd get her butt out asap and she did
Thank you new leaf gods


----------



## Paperboy012305

Dewy said:


> Pippy is LEAVING! This is such great news ooh my gosh I was hoping she'd get her butt out asap and she did
> Thank you new leaf gods


Nobody STILL wants to leave my town!


----------



## X2k5a7y

Camillion said:


> Guys... I tripped and dropped the 2ds down the stairs while it was connecting to the international island (silver axe hunting), the cart popped out, and the game ended up corrupting after that fiasco ;-; I don't think I've ever been so unlucky in my life. Should I just give up or try to start anew and catch up? ;n;
> I just feel so bad, I loved every single of those villagers, even Sylvia who I hated in my first town



Ugh. I hated Sylvia in my town, lol.
I think it's always worth a shot to start anew. Maybe you'll get a great new set of villagers that you love just the same ^_^
I'm sorry that that happened to you, though. That really sucks, but I, personally, would start again.


----------



## Camillion

X2k5a7y said:


> Ugh. I hated Sylvia in my town, lol.
> I think it's always worth a shot to start anew. Maybe you'll get a great new set of villagers that you love just the same ^_^
> I'm sorry that that happened to you, though. That really sucks, but I, personally, would start again.



I think I will. I just went on Area9 and forgot I let Bam move out, I was entirely shocked!I need a pick me up x3
At least I have Antonio to replace him so things aren't too bad


----------



## X2k5a7y

Camillion said:


> I think I will. I just went on Area9 and forgot I let Bam move out, I was entirely shocked!I need a pick me up x3
> At least I have Antonio to replace him so things aren't too bad



Antonio is cool. ^-^ 
I had him, once and really liked him. 
Good luck finding what you want!


----------



## DCB

And, I just got the Coelacanth!


----------



## lazuli

guess whos restartin his town _THIS GUYYYYYYYYY_

tryna choose between Thebe, Io, and S/2003 J for a town name
still be david tho


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-The Roost Caf? opened
-Shampoodle's opened
-I caught the Coelacanth
-I had my very first visitors!
-I got a Dream Address of 4500-5059-5935.
--My town isn't very nice yet.


----------



## lazuli

ok ok i chose S/2003 J and picked the third of the first batch of maps and??? brown train station, star snow/circle grass, DOTTY, apple as native fruit, and brown town hall
im so lucky omg............................
other starters include coach, aurora, derwin, and angus


----------



## pocky

computertrash said:


> ok ok i chose S/2003 J and picked the third of the first batch of maps and??? brown train station, star snow/circle grass, DOTTY, apple as native fruit, and brown town hall
> im so lucky omg............................
> other starters include coach, aurora, derwin, and angus



o wow! you are lucky!


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Spoiler:  things that happened in Olympus today









Katie decided to randomly pop into Olympus and I got to drop her off at Paperboy012305's town so I should be getting a nice little gift tomorrow.





Blathers finally gave me the museum's 2nd floor PWP which I paid for straight away since I really want my silver shovel.





Gulliver also washed back up on the shores of Olympus. I was hoping that he was going to Greece so I could get the gladiator sandals but instead I got Belguim which I think gives you the Manneken Pis?


----------



## pocky

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> Spoiler:  things that happened in Olympus today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie decided to randomly pop into Olympus and I got to drop her off at Paperboy012305's town so I should be getting a nice little gift tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blathers finally gave me the museum's 2nd floor PWP which I paid for straight away since I really want my silver shovel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gulliver also washed back up on the shores of Olympus. I was hoping that he was going to Greece so I could get the gladiator sandals but instead I got Belguim which I think gives you the Manneken Pis?



grats on unlocking 2F! I still haven't unlocked mine sadly :'(

BTW, anyone else getting tired of the snow? I've started doing some landscaping, and I'm really getting annoyed with the lack of colors


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

pocky said:


> grats on unlocking 2F! I still haven't unlocked mine sadly :'(
> 
> BTW, anyone else getting tired of the snow? I've started doing some landscaping, and I'm really getting annoyed with the lack of colors



Thanks! It seems from what I've seen only one other person has unlocked the 2F.
I'm also getting a bit tired of the snow, I mean it's nice and all but my town is starting to look and feel pretty dull considering I have like zero flowers..


----------



## pocky

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> Thanks! It seems from what I've seen only one other person has unlocked the 2F.
> I'm also getting a bit tired of the snow, I mean it's nice and all but my town is starting to look and feel pretty dull considering I have like zero flowers..



If not mistaken the trees will be a little greener starting tomorrow (no longer yellow) But the snow will not melt until the 25th of February. Over a month. It's frustrating, but January has gone by pretty quickly so heres to hoping February will as well u__u

p.s; steal flowers from island tours


----------



## Hyasynth

I unlocked the 2F yesterday too. 

Oh god, the Spider-Crab Diving Tour is available today. It's a 20-medal tour alright, but it involves diving ughhh 

I'm going to try it out at least once but I'm probably going to fail miserably


----------



## Mairen

You guys are lucky who have unlocked the 2F of the museum. I haven't had Redd visit me once! I've visited Katrina 4 times so far though. The salon is currently being built...I can't wait! I also picked up a halo in my shop today ^-^


----------



## pocky

Spider-Crab Diving Tour is available to me today :0 gonna see if Im any good at it. Let me know if you wanna join in!

- - - Post Merge - - -

:/nevermind, this tour isn't all that great for making medals
I was able to catch 10 crabs in the 8 minute time frame so I got 20 medals
sounds like a lot.
EXCEPT FOR... it's 20 medals for *EIGHT* minutes of play
whereas the scavenger hunt is 16 medals and can be completed in just two minutes (64 medals every 8 minutes)


----------



## lastgatsby

Mairen said:


> You guys are lucky who have unlocked the 2F of the museum. I haven't had Redd visit me once! I've visited Katrina 4 times so far though. The salon is currently being built...I can't wait! I also picked up a halo in my shop today ^-^



I lucked out with Redd. He was there my first day.

And Keaton had the good sense to put his plot down next door to another villager. I like him already.


----------



## DCB

pocky said:


> If not mistaken the trees will be a little greener starting tomorrow (no longer yellow) But the snow will not melt until the 25th of February. Over a month. It's frustrating, but January has gone by pretty quickly so heres to hoping February will as well u__u
> 
> p.s; steal flowers from island tours



Yep. My trees are green, but the snow is still there.


----------



## Gameplayer123

Noob question here guys... But any bugs/fish you catch during the island tours count towards the Gold Badge from Phineas? I've always wondered this since I got the game on release day... just never bothered looking it up


----------



## budewarmin

This challenge looks so fun, I truly believe motivation like this can really make the difference for somebody who is starting to lose interest in the game. I have 2 towns, but joining the challenge is nothing for me as one is almost fully done and the other is going steady too. Best of wishes for people joining though!


----------



## DCB

Got a new hairstyle. I like the color and the front of the hair, but I don't like how it looks in the back. Hopefully, I'll get it perfect tomorrow.


----------



## lazuli

lmao katrina is here on my first day. i took some screenshots and ill post em to my blog but i left my ds at home so i cant play the rest of the day (this will be like the only time i'll TT) until i get home. then i gotta play for today (1.16) and make a post for THAT.


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> Got a new hairstyle. I like the color and the front of the hair, but I don't like how it looks in the back. Hopefully, I'll get it perfect tomorrow.



What does the hair look like?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Found Diana's plot today.

She moved in right on top of my fruit orchard...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Perfect oranges are also on premium if anyone wants to sell


----------



## DCB

I'm attempting to upload screenshots of the hair, but I've never done this before.


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> I'm attempting to upload screenshots of the hair, but I've never done this before.



 there are two options

option 1. press L and R at the same time. Save & Quit. Turn off your 3DS, take out the SD Card, insert it into your computer and upload the picture from there.

option 2. here is a link explaining it




Loviechu said:


> Found Diana's plot today.
> 
> She moved in right on top of my fruit orchard...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Perfect oranges are also on premium if anyone wants to sell



did you lose any fruit because of her??


----------



## DCB

Thanks! I've been taking screenshots almost every day but haven't figured out how to get them off my 3ds.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Thankfully no since I planted multiples in different spots >__< but still. It's an orchard for fruit in front of my town hall where I was going to place my lighthouse TT____TT


----------



## DCB

Spoiler: hair


----------



## Hyasynth

DCB said:


> Spoiler: hair
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80914
> 
> View attachment 80915
> 
> View attachment 80916


Holy crap, is that your house? That place looks adorable baller.
My house is still empty. The Nooklings haven't put up anything good for sale. :/ I might have to start buying stuff through here so I can furnish the place.

BTW I forgot to mention that Gabi is finally moving and I'll never have to see her ugly mug again


----------



## DCB

Hyasynth said:


> Holy crap, is that your house? That place looks adorable baller.
> My house is still empty. The Nooklings haven't put up anything good for sale. :/ I might have to start buying stuff through here so I can furnish the place.
> 
> BTW I forgot to mention that Gabi is finally moving and I'll never have to see her ugly mug again



Thanks! I don't mind it being called adorable. 
That's my front room, and it took me buying a bunch of stuff, getting things customized, and sorting everything out in order to fully decorate. Now, I have to decide how my other rooms will look like. I have 2 other rooms {upstairs and left room}. The left room is fully expanded, so I'll work on that next.

I'll post more house screenshots soon.


----------



## DCB

Alright, so, I just made a Tumblr blog for this challenge. http://nldcb.tumblr.com/ is the link. Right now, it's just a bunch of photos. I'll try to be more organized later.


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> Spoiler: hair
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80914
> 
> View attachment 80915
> 
> View attachment 80916



I love that hair! It's one of my favorites! Along with the one that has the shaved sides and the one that looks like bed hair haha. Also your house looks amazing! O_O And looking over your tumblr I'm really loving that police cap picture xD Reminds me of team rocket for some reason haha




Loviechu said:


> Thankfully no since I planted multiples in different spots >__< but still. It's an orchard for fruit in front of my town hall where I was going to place my lighthouse TT____TT


That is annoying  At least Diana is popular so if you still want that spot for the light house you can probably still easily sell her for millions 



Hyasynth said:


> Holy crap, is that your house? That place looks adorable baller.
> My house is still empty. The Nooklings haven't put up anything good for sale. :/ I might have to start buying stuff through here so I can furnish the place.
> 
> BTW I forgot to mention that Gabi is finally moving and I'll never have to see her ugly mug again



I share a name with Gabi. It annoys me so much. Like... why do I have to share names with that ugly thing


----------



## DCB

I just wish it were a bit flatter in the back...maybe not super neat but also not sticking straight out.


----------



## Hyasynth

pocky said:


> I share a name with Gabi. It annoys me so much. Like... why do I have to share names with that ugly thing


I know that feel, I share a birthday with the most hideous cat this game has to offer.


----------



## lazuli

Hyasynth said:


> I know that feel, I share a birthday with the most hideous cat this game has to offer.



tabby or kitt ??


----------



## Punchyleaf

I'll most likely move her to my main town tbh. XD 

Thankfully my house entrance is coming along nicely 8) 
And got another hero pants if anyone wants it. The boots and shirt still evade me


----------



## Hyasynth

computertrash said:


> *tabby* or kitt ??


Bingo. If I ever have to see that thing's face in my town I will break all the rules and TT until she leaves.


----------



## Toeto

Flo just moved into my town, thank god in a good space. 
I'm not getting ANY hybrids anymore  first week I got like, 8. 
Meeeeeh. But oh well, trees turned green so that's nice.


----------



## pocky

Hyasynth said:


> I know that feel, I share a birthday with the most hideous cat this game has to offer.



LMAo. I actually like Tabby. I wanted her as my peppy but Tutu was one of my starters and I decided to keep her instead (I also have Katt in my town and love her though so maybe my taste is just a little bit weird)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Toeto said:


> Flo just moved into my town, thank god in a good space.
> I'm not getting ANY hybrids anymore  first week I got like, 8.
> Meeeeeh. But oh well, trees turned green so that's nice.


whats your ordinance?


----------



## Mairen

is anyone here playing with special rules besides the ones stated in the first post? Besides starting on January 1st, no time traveling,  and not transferring old items from a past game, I'm also not allowing myself to acquire villagers from this board (I made out a list of 25 villagers that I like, so I'm going to try to get 10 of those myself over the course of this year), I'm also going to try to get all items myself, so no trading with others at all.

I'm undecided if I should sell perfect fruit in other towns or not...


----------



## pocky

Mairen said:


> is anyone here playing with special rules besides the ones stated in the first post? Besides starting on January 1st, no time traveling,  and not transferring old items from a past game, I'm also not allowing myself to acquire villagers from this board (I made out a list of 25 villagers that I like, so I'm going to try to get 10 of those myself over the course of this year), I'm also going to try to get all items myself, so no trading with others at all.
> 
> I'm undecided if I should sell perfect fruit in other towns or not...



I'm only following the rules on the first page. Been trading with other members and have also gotten 3 free villagers from cyclers. But yeah, been selling a lot of perfect apples to people and also buying hybrids oops. Kinda broke right now because of it. My house looks awful.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Spoiler: Here comes another update, and a lot of things has happened.





Someone finally wants to move, its Alice. There might be another good normals so I told her to go and she agreed with me.



I unlocked the QR machine! Now I can make paths. 



SNOW BOOTS! Just what I need.



Cyrus woke up! I can refurbish now.



The villager from New Leaf/Mario Kart 8 is almost done!



I got the pink wet suit yesterday, how do I look?





And I just done the Spider Crab Tour, sounds like its only good for one player. I got 12 crabs and I was rewarded gold and 20 medals. I played it with others and I got a bronze.


----------



## pocky

Is Spider Crab Tour available every Friday or something? So many of us got it today! I got 10 on my first try and then just stopped doing it, the tour is too long  Scavenger is still my fav haha


----------



## Paperboy012305

pocky said:


> Is Spider Crab Tour available every Friday or something? So many of us got it today! I got 10 on my first try and then just stopped doing it, the tour is too long  Scavenger is still my fav haha


That question is dead wrong. Everyday there's a random batch of tours added worldwide, it cannot change even if you Time Travel (I may be wrong on the time travelling part)


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> That question is dead wrong. Everyday there's a random batch of tours added worldwide, it cannot change even if you Time Travel (I may be wrong on the time travelling part)



It changes with tt


----------



## pocky

Paperboy012305 said:


> That question is dead wrong. Everyday there's a random batch of tours added worldwide, it cannot change even if you Time Travel (I may be wrong on the time travelling part)



I see, I guess its just coincidence then


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> It changes with tt


WHA! Then I don't get how almost everybody in the world who has AC:NL and does not time travel have the exact same tours! (Well there is an alternative one everyday though)


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> WHA! Then I don't get how almost everybody in the world who has AC:NL and does not time travel have the exact same tours! (Well there is an alternative one everyday though)



Because the tours aren't given randomly. There are set tours for each day. Obviously if someone TT, they won't be on the same day as you so they will have different tours. 
You can see some evidence of it here 
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/67547310


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> Because the tours aren't given randomly. There are set tours for each day. Obviously if someone TT, they won't be on the same day as you so they will have different tours.
> You can see some evidence of it here
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/67547310


Oh I see, I guess i'm dead wrong then.


----------



## Toeto

pocky said:


> LMAo. I actually like Tabby. I wanted her as my peppy but Tutu was one of my starters and I decided to keep her instead (I also have Katt in my town and love her though so maybe my taste is just a little bit weird)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> whats your ordinance?



Beautiful, got a lot of hybrids when I had night owl.


----------



## Lancelot

Can anyone make me a path like this but with the Green or Orange bits in blue.


----------



## nekosync

I really wanna join one of these island groups. ;_;


----------



## DCB

Path-laying is tough. I made a path around my house that looks kind of like a little garden {with artistic license xD}.

The stubborn part of me wants to make my own design for the main path, but then I think how easy and convenient the QR paths are. However, I haven't unlocked the QR machine yet. xP


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> Path-laying is tough. I made a path around my house that looks kind of like a little garden {with artistic license xD}.
> 
> The stubborn part of me wants to make my own design for the main path, but then I think how easy and convenient the QR paths are. However, I haven't unlocked the QR machine yet. xP


I think laying paths down is easy, but however putting PWPs down while placing paths is tough.


----------



## Lancelot

Can I use your shampoodles DCB??

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got my first PWP recomendation and it's a bloody yeild sign "_"


----------



## DCB

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Can I use your shampoodles DCB??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Got my first PWP recomendation and it's a bloody yeild sign "_"



Yeah. Let me just add you real quick.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Can I use your shampoodles DCB??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Got my first PWP recomendation and it's a bloody yeild sign "_"


Yield and Caution Sign are such useless PWPS. The Do-Not-Enter Sign is pretty useful.


----------



## Lancelot

DCB said:


> Yeah. Let me just add you real quick.



Okay


----------



## DCB

Added and gate's open.


----------



## Lancelot

How do you unlock Cyrus... I have 50 items and 10 clothings and I sold a crown in retail which was 300,000 so why isnt he awake :C


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> How do you unlock Cyrus... I have 50 items and 10 clothings and I sold a crown in retail which was 300,000 so why isnt he awake :C


Have you've been mayor for 7 days?


----------



## Lancelot

16 days


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> 16 days


Strange, you did everything right he should be able to do his work by now. He woke up in my town today...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Have you entered in Re-Tail today?


----------



## Lancelot

i've been selling stuff there allday soI dunno whats going on ;u; I'll check again tomorrow I guess...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> i've been selling stuff there allday soI dunno whats going on ;u; I'll check again tomorrow I guess...


Do you have your gates open still? If not, tomorrow would be better.


----------



## Lancelot

Nope, no ones visited today... tomorrow it is ;o;


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Nope, no ones visited today... tomorrow it is ;o;


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Nope, no ones visited today... tomorrow it is ;o;



If you need to catalogue more stuff you're welcome to come to my mess of a main town to do so.
Cyrus was sleeping before I went to that town and when I came back, he was up.


----------



## pocky

Toeto said:


> Beautiful, got a lot of hybrids when I had night owl.



The best way to get hybrids with beautiful ordinance is to only water the specific set of hybrids you wanna breed (e.g if you only wanna get pink roses only water the red and white roses you got) This way you should be able to get at least one hybrid per day. Unless you're REALLY unlucky then you might just get more white and red



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Can anyone make me a path like this but with the Green or Orange bits in blue.



Oh!  That's my town! What shade of blue did you want? I can make it for you when I get home


----------



## DCB

I haven't been doing a very good job of buying things for the catalog these past couple days.


----------



## rosemarycrossing

omg great timing, i just reset my town! count me in! (i started today, the 17th)


----------



## DCB

Alright, so I decided to sort of compromise with my paths. I'm not going to use a QR code path, but I did find a tutorial on how to make a simple brick path. Currently, my tree is in the middle of blue bricks. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also made 3 grass tiles, which I'm putting around houses.


----------



## DCB

Spoiler: Today's update



-started the path-making process, finally. I'm testing them out, but I don't know if I'll keep them yet.

-Nook's is closed tomorrow for another expansion!

-got a new hairstyle. I decided to take a risk and go for an odd hair color, which I really like. The style itself is awesome in the front, but I don't like the back of it.

-Monkey D Luffy used the salon in my town to look like Zoro

-no bug hunting tonight...too lazy



Soon, I'll start chopping down all the trees and regrowing them where I want them. I'll probably also be plucking all the flowers, except the ones I want breeding. Speaking of which, I managed to get a pink rose, orange rose, and blue pansy today!


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

I didn't get to play too much today since my mom's boyfriend is visiting but here's the stuff that happened when I was able to play!


Spoiler:  today's update








I finally got my village representative badge! To be honest I wasn't sure if I was going to get it at all because I'm using two cartridges on one 3DS and I assumed it would think of my 2nd cartridge as my first but thankfully it didn't.





I also went to say goodbye to Maelle. I'm not too sad about her leaving because I never actually saw or talked to her but I mean she's one of my first five so I'm a little sad to see her go. 





There was also the 2F museum celebration and the 2F in general. They weren't selling the silver shovel today but I did manage to buy a dig-site floor.. hopefully they'll have the shovel tomorrow.





I also managed to somehow get the backyard gardener badge today too. Speaking of gardening I'll probably end up trying to figure out how I'm going to decorate my today tonight.. I still have no idea what I want to do with Olympus but I feel like I should either make it modern themed or give a overgrown forest theme. I've currently got a bunch of black roses that I plan on turning to gold asap because when I think of Olympus I think of a beautiful golden place that is literally home to greek gods and goddess' but I dunno :/


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> Alright, so I decided to sort of compromise with my paths. I'm not going to use a QR code path, but I did find a tutorial on how to make a simple brick path. Currently, my tree is in the middle of blue bricks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I also made 3 grass tiles, which I'm putting around houses.



cant wait to see your paths!
Also, could you link to the tutorial?




AnnaThePolarBear said:


> I didn't get to play too much today since my mom's boyfriend is visiting but here's the stuff that happened when I was able to play!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  today's update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my village representative badge! To be honest I wasn't sure if I was going to get it at all because I'm using two cartridges on one 3DS and I assumed it would think of my 2nd cartridge as my first but thankfully it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also went to say goodbye to Maelle. I'm not too sad about her leaving because I never actually saw or talked to her but I mean she's one of my first five so I'm a little sad to see her go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also the 2F museum celebration and the 2F in general. They weren't selling the silver shovel today but I did manage to buy a dig-site floor.. hopefully they'll have the shovel tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also managed to somehow get the backyard gardener badge today too. Speaking of gardening I'll probably end up trying to figure out how I'm going to decorate my today tonight.. I still have no idea what I want to do with Olympus but I feel like I should either make it modern themed or give a overgrown forest theme. I've currently got a bunch of black roses that I plan on turning to gold asap because when I think of Olympus I think of a beautiful golden place that is literally home to greek gods and goddess' but I dunno :/



Grats on the badges! I also think that gold would look great in Olympus. Also, maybe you could do both themes. Have the bottom of your map be modern themed, where the "mortals" live and the upper side of your map can be where the "gods" are :0


----------



## DCB

Path Design Tutorial 

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's not so much making the design that I have trouble with. It's the coloring/shading that gets me. I'm just not that good at it.


----------



## lexy_

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> I didn't get to play too much today since my mom's boyfriend is visiting but here's the stuff that happened when I was able to play!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  today's update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my village representative badge! To be honest I wasn't sure if I was going to get it at all because I'm using two cartridges on one 3DS and I assumed it would think of my 2nd cartridge as my first but thankfully it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also went to say goodbye to Maelle. I'm not too sad about her leaving because I never actually saw or talked to her but I mean she's one of my first five so I'm a little sad to see her go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also the 2F museum celebration and the 2F in general. They weren't selling the silver shovel today but I did manage to buy a dig-site floor.. hopefully they'll have the shovel tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also managed to somehow get the backyard gardener badge today too. Speaking of gardening I'll probably end up trying to figure out how I'm going to decorate my today tonight.. I still have no idea what I want to do with Olympus but I feel like I should either make it modern themed or give a overgrown forest theme. I've currently got a bunch of black roses that I plan on turning to gold asap because when I think of Olympus I think of a beautiful golden place that is literally home to greek gods and goddess' but I dunno :/



congratulation for your badge


----------



## Lancelot

pocky said:


> Oh!  That's my town! What shade of blue did you want? I can make it for you when I get home



An Aqua blue?


----------



## DCB

Final update tonight:

-made a cobblestone path. I should've made the stones bigger and had less of them, but whatever.


----------



## pocky

Monkey D Luffy said:


> An Aqua blue?


I'm not the creator of the original paths. So it might not be perfect, but I tried my best. Personally I think they look great with the snow, but idk if this is what you had in mine. Either way, here they are.



Spoiler: preview pictures










Spoiler: qr codes


----------



## Lancelot

OMG TYSM! ITS SO COOOL '-' 

Do you mind if I use them in my town? I wouldnt want to be copying you


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

pocky said:


> Grats on the badges! I also think that gold would look great in Olympus. Also, maybe you could do both themes. Have the bottom of your map be modern themed, where the "mortals" live and the upper side of your map can be where the "gods" are :0


Thanks!! That's a really good idea, I'll probably end up doing that or at least something like that..



lexy_ said:


> congratulation for your badge


Thank you!!


----------



## pocky

Monkey D Luffy said:


> OMG TYSM! ITS SO COOOL '-'
> 
> Do you mind if I use them in my town? I wouldnt want to be copying you



Im glad you like them!
go ahead! I made them because you asked me to!  I'll probably keep these for now since they look better with the snow and switch them out once the snow melts haha


----------



## Lancelot

Hehe, tysm once again!


----------



## Hazel

pocky said:


> I'm not the creator of the original paths. So it might not be perfect, but I tried my best. Personally I think they look great with the snow, but idk if this is what you had in mine. Either way, here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: preview pictures
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80975
> View attachment 80976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: qr codes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80977
> View attachment 80978
> View attachment 80979
> View attachment 80980



They look awesome! 

I haven't much to report about yesterday, barely got time to play but I'm hoping to get some street passes today so hopefully I'll run into a few people with acnl 

Edit: So I actually managed to street pass someone yesterday with an awesome house! They've so many rare Japanese only items and gracie furniture that I can't order and ughh I want all of it!


----------



## Ninetees

Hey guys! I started somewhat mapping out my town to get an idea of how I would want it to eventually look lile.
What do you guys think?



- - - Post Merge - - -

the green dots are where the bridges will be. I'll remove to existing one eventually

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually.. here's a better one


----------



## pocky

Ninetees said:


> {snip}


Oh whoa! You're so lucky!! Your villagers moved into perfect spots. Mine moved all over the place, some in places that ruined my future plans for Hell.

---- 

Anyway, there isn't much to update for today. I unlocked Museum 2F and paid for it. Also got the Village Representative badge. Spent the rest of the day landscaping. That's about it. 

I did read that a few of you guys hadn't unlocked any PWPs though so I decided to do a little guide on how to get more PWP suggestions. It's an old trick so I bet that a lot of you have already heard about it. But whatever

GUIDE TO GETTING A PWP SUGGESTION EACH DAY!
(big font so nobody misses it)



Spoiler: pwp suggestion guide



1. 
the first thing to do is to do is to decide whether or not there is a PWP you really want and to make sure that at least one villager of the personality that suggests it is walking around town. For the purpose of this guide I will choose the "Illuminated Clock" which is suggested by Peppy villagers. Tutu is my only Peppy so I made sure that she was walking around town before starting.

2. 
this next step is optional. but I like to dig holes around my villagers to make sure that they stay in one place. this makes the process quicker because I don't have to be running all over the map looking for my villagers. I'll know exactly where I need to go each time.

3. this step is also optional. BUT HIGHLY RECOMMENDED. at this point I empty my pockets, keeping only my tools. afterwards I fill up the rest of my inventory space with either seashells or flowers. basically: my inventory should be full of things that villagers can't ask for. by doing this I will guarantee that they will not be pinging me to ask for items.

4. 
afterwards I'll put on my wetsuit and run the beach. 

5. 
I get in the water and stay there for at least 5 minutes. when I return to the land I walk around my villagers to see if they ping me. Since I really want a request from Tutu (the illuminated clock) I usually go to her first. But if she doesn't ping I just talk to the rest of the villagers.

6. 
Sometimes though a villager will ping you for something other than a PWP. They might ask you to change their catchphrase, greeting, might come up with a new nickname for you, ask random questions, or sometimes even ask you for favors. If this happens just repeat steps 4 through 5 until you get a request. Sometimes you'll get it on the very first try. Other times it could take much longer.

7. 
depending on your luck and on how long it takes for you to get a suggestion, villagers might stop pinging you all together. when this happens, select a villager you *DON'T* want a request from. I selected Whitney since she is Snooty and can't suggest the Illuminated Clock I want. After you've selected a villager go and talk to them and they'll tell you to take a rest. Don't take a rest. You can use this to your advantage.

8. 

the very next villager that sees you after being told to take a rest will always ping you. so naturally I rush to where I had trapped Tutu and she pinged me with a PWP suggestion. she asked for the illuminated tree, not the illuminated clock. but that's fine, I decided to just keep playing. though if you get something you don't like you can always just quit without saving and try it again. up to you. personally I just keep whatever I get.

last note: villagers will SOMETIMES recommend more than one PWP a day. but it's VERY rare. so after getting one PWP suggestion its better to stop doing the diving trick. cause after that you'll most likely just be wasting your time. and then you can just try it again the next day


----------



## Ninetees

pocky said:


> Oh whoa! You're so lucky!! Your villagers moved into perfect spots. Mine moved all over the place, some in places that ruined my future plans for Hell.



No! lol. That is how I eventually want my map too look like. This is how it looks like, right now


- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you for the guide with pictures! Very helpful. I only have one pwp request so far


----------



## pocky

wasn't going to do an update for today, but I didnt do one yesterday so here it goes...



Spoiler:  a day or two in hell




got the bell PWP suggestion yesterday


and also the mannequin from sable


also visited a bunch of dream towns, here is Satan visiting his girlfriend's old town (she deleted it long ago though)


Mitzi also moved out yesterday. I was able to find her a home though so I'm pretty happy with that 


now for today: I got the village representative badge! 


and the museum PWP which I paid for right away



also Sahara was in town and I really LOVE his wallpaper/floor selection 


had the crab tour but it wasn't worth it. 20 medals in 8 minutes isn't a lot considering that I can get 16 in 2 minutes from the scavenger hunt


Monkey D Luffy requested a blue version of the paths I was previously using so I made these. I'm not the creator of the original paths though, I only made this blue version.


hybrids are looking nice!


and another PWP suggestion today (also made a tutorial on how to get more suggestions, posted it a few hours ago in this thread)


FINALLY got around to getting a flag for Hell, was trying to make it look like a "real" flag but the design is completely mine


Ive visited 50 dream towns so here is another badge haha


and I got Lolly from a cycler. doesn't satan's hairstyle look like the time traveling one? xD a little neater though


----------



## nekosync

pocky said:


> wasn't going to do an update for today, but I didnt do one yesterday so here it goes...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  a day or two in hell
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81011
> got the bell PWP suggestion yesterday
> 
> View attachment 81012
> and also the mannequin from sable
> 
> View attachment 81013
> also visited a bunch of dream towns, here is Satan visiting his girlfriend's old town (she deleted it long ago though)
> 
> View attachment 81014
> Mitzi also moved out yesterday. I was able to find her a home though so I'm pretty happy with that
> 
> View attachment 81015
> now for today: I got the village representative badge!
> 
> View attachment 81016
> and the museum PWP which I paid for right away
> 
> View attachment 81017
> View attachment 81018
> also Sahara was in town and I really LOVE his wallpaper/floor selection
> 
> View attachment 81019
> had the crab tour but it wasn't worth it. 20 medals in 8 minutes isn't a lot considering that I can get 16 in 2 minutes from the scavenger hunt
> 
> View attachment 81021
> Monkey D Luffy requested a blue version of the paths I was previously using so I made these. I'm not the creator of the original paths though, I only made this blue version.
> 
> View attachment 81022
> hybrids are looking nice!
> 
> View attachment 81023
> and another PWP suggestion today (also made a tutorial on how to get more suggestions, posted it a few hours ago in this thread)
> 
> View attachment 81024
> FINALLY got around to getting a flag for Hell, was trying to make it look like a "real" flag but the design is completely mine
> 
> View attachment 81025
> Ive visited 50 dream towns so here is another badge haha
> 
> View attachment 81026
> and I got Lolly from a cycler. doesn't satan's hairstyle look like the time traveling one? xD a little neater though



Ooooh, nice. 

Can I go to someone's island? I have like _zero _flowers in my town.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Can I join in with this? I'll start on Tuesday since I need to get a new copy (Nope totally didn't sell my old copy  ) so I'll get a secondhand copy when I go into town  I'll probably find it difficult to update in the summer since work is gonna be ridiculously busy then but I'll try my best!

I know already that I'm going to name my mayor Emma and my town Fing Ring (The irl village I live in is called Fingringhoe and I think it sounds cute :3


----------



## Paperboy012305

Spoiler: Day 17 of Termina





The Fishing Tourney is today, I don't care really.



My first hybrid that I did not grow by force.



I forgot all about this yesterday! I put it in my home.



I like going barefoot in the snow in New Leaf because of the footprints and it makes a much better noise when you walk than those wearing shoes IMO.



It is for everyone who is doing this challenge and restarted in January or December after the tourney.


----------



## Ninetees

Spoiler:  Day 17 Ninetees



- I got rid of Fuschia and I invited Goldie to come live in my town from someone else's town! I'm so excited.
- I got a special tree stump pattern, so hopefully a mushroom will appear soon

I also practiced on my creating skills by searching up some paths online and duplicating them from scratch.
Here are the 3 I did today


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Is anyone up for Medalquest any time soon? ^^


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Is anyone up for Medalquest any time soon? ^^


There aren't any good tours for multi-player today, I checked.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Paperboy012305 said:


> There aren't any good tours for multi-player today, I checked.


Ah, alright


----------



## Capeet

Whew, just finished the tedious process of stealing flowers from the island. Time for an update!



Spoiler: Things that have happened lately, and future plans for my town



Well, first of all, Paula will be the first villager to move out! I'm hoping to get a nice uchi to replace her. If anyone here would like to adopt Paula when she moves out, feel free to tell me!

Kicks is being built! This is the second day so not much longer until it finishes building. It seems like I'm behind most of you on this. I haven't unlocked the museum 2nd floor yet either...

...And I only got the QR machine yesterday. I'm actually not sure if I'll be needing it anytime soon. I decided to go for dirt paths so I'll see how they turn out before considering anything else. As I said above, I was transferring flowers from the island today. They are for lining the to-be paths. I still don't have nearly enough to line everything. Transferring them is just so boring.  I've also been chopping down trees that are in the way. But to be honest, I don't really know what I'm doing. I'm afraid that I'll choose bad routes for the paths... I've tried to do some planning but something seems off regardless of what I do.

This is a rough plan of the main path. I'll just hope it'll turn out ok. I welcome any improvements!

I also rearranged the flowers I'm trying to breed. I had problems with hybrids spawning at the beginning but now they spawn well! So happy!  Can't wait to get more and more and more... It'll be nice to get more color as I now have mainly white flowers in my town.

I decided to dream of some towns to get inspiration and ideas. It was really motivating! The towns were all so beautiful. I'm looking forward to seeing how my own town will turn out in the end. Do you guys have any plans for your towns? Any themes you'd like to carry out? There are so many possibilities!


----------



## atouchofanarchy

Finally got the development permit! Going to get a bridge first.


----------



## DCB

Spoiler: House: Living Room















The other rooms are going to be tricky. A lot of what I have doesn't really go well together, and I haven't decided what the overall layout of the other rooms will be.



Spoiler: Paths











They're nowhere near as good as some of y'all's, though. 
EDIT; The grass is 3 grass tiles because why not? x}


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> Spoiler: House: Living Room
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81057
> 
> View attachment 81058
> 
> View attachment 81059
> 
> View attachment 81060
> 
> View attachment 81061
> 
> 
> 
> The other rooms are going to be tricky. A lot of what I have doesn't really go well together, and I haven't decided what the overall layout of the other rooms will be.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Paths
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81062
> 
> View attachment 81063
> 
> View attachment 81064
> 
> 
> 
> They're nowhere near as good as some of y'all's, though.


Wow, your house is awesome for a person who is doing the challenge.

Your paths placements aren't that bad either.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Haven't posted here in a while, have I? Dream Suite and Kicks have opened in my town, as well as the T&T Mart. Jay is moving out on the 20th (PM me if you want him) and yeah.


----------



## DCB

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wow, your house is awesome for a person who is doing the challenge.
> 
> Your paths placements aren't that bad either.



Thanks!

I got really lucky at the beginning with Nook's having things I like and also getting good items from the villagers. Once Cyrus woke up, I was able to customize a lot of stuff to better fit the room in terms of color.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I got really lucky at the beginning with Nook's having things I like and also getting good items from the villagers. Once Cyrus woke up, I was able to customize a lot of stuff to better fit the room in terms of color.


Well you did an awesome job! And you really got lucky enough to get the things you want.


----------



## DCB

Also, I've been focusing on that one room and neglecting the others, basically.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> Also, I've been focusing on that one room and neglecting the others, basically.


Well, I cant wait to see how it will turn out.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I feel like something is missing in this room. Possibly Lotus Lamps??


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> I feel like something is missing in this room. Possibly Lotus Lamps??
> 
> View attachment 81066


Well *here's* the set on what your missing.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ehh no for deer scare. YES for tall lanterns though!!! Maybe the back room can be the pond / outdoor bath with the deer scare


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> Ehh no for deer scare. YES for tall lanterns though!!! Maybe the back room can be the pond / outdoor bath with the deer scare


Ok sure.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Well I got the full Princess set and I'm expanding my main room to the biggest, so hopefully everything will fit and I can rack up some big HHA points.


----------



## Lancelot

Loviechu said:


> I feel like something is missing in this room. Possibly Lotus Lamps??
> 
> View attachment 81066



1. Your room is amazing!

- - - Post Merge - - -

2. I've done everything but cyrus wont wake up and I dont know whas going on .-.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> 1. Your room is amazing!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 2. I've done everything but cyrus wont wake up and I dont know whas going on .-.


I don't know man, wait another month.


----------



## Dewy

Monkey D Luffy said:


> 2. I've done everything but cyrus wont wake up and I dont know whas going on .-.



Huh... Are you sure you have all the requirements? 50 pieces of furniture and 10 clothing items catalogued. You also need to have sold 100k bells worth of items to Reese.

How weird :/


----------



## Lancelot

Dewy said:


> Huh... Are you sure you have all the requirements? 50 pieces of furniture and 10 clothing items catalogued. You also need to have sold 100k bells worth of items to Reese.
> 
> How weird :/



I did that all yesterday and nothing :c


----------



## Lancelot

My first aurora


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> My first aurora


Nice! I had 2 so far.


----------



## 00jachna

Can I join this challange?

(I'm not sure which date I began playing in my town, all I know is that it was aftar January 1:st,  I have TT'd alot (i'll stop though) and I might have plot reseted once or twice (i'll stop that too c: )


----------



## Dewy

Urgh, I'm having a problem..

I haven't placed the campsite yet because there's not a very good place to put it. Except for where Whitney's house is.
It's tucked up in a little corner next to a pond, and it's out of the way and would be a perfect camping area. 
But... I really love Whitney. I had to kick her out of my main town and felt terrible about that, so I was really happy to see her as a starting villager for this challenge. I'd hate to lose her again.

But also I'd really like to be able to invite villagers in from the campsite.

Urghghg, I don't know what to do. Whhhy, Whitney? ;-;


----------



## X2k5a7y

For whoever who edits the masterlist Alice and Cesar have moved in and my town fruit is oranges.
I've already said that once, but it got lost in the sea of posts lol.


----------



## Lancelot

I keep forgetting to pay off my mortgage, I keep meaning to pay off my 2nd floor first expansin but now nooks is closed


----------



## Hazel

Spoiler:  Everlong update~



- Didn't take part in the fishing tourney (Tammy won)

- Unlocked the 2nd floor of the museum pwp

- Soliel suggested the statue fountain pwp 

- Finally paid off the Dream Suite

- Annd I paid off my 198k loan

- I also made my first million and got the avid saver badge


----------



## Dewy

Hazel said:


> Soliel suggested the statue fountain pwp



Oh maaan, I love that PWP. 
I wish my villagers would stop with the crappy suggestions >.<


----------



## Hazel

Dewy said:


> Oh maaan, I love that PWP.
> I wish my villagers would stop with the crappy suggestions >.<



It's the first good one I've gotten


----------



## DCB

I wish I knew where to put my fountain. My villagers' houses aren't in good spots, for the most part. The Gardening Center didn't have an axe today, so I wasn't able to chop down my trees. While the PWP's get rid of trees and plants, I just find it easier to picture without the trees/plants in the way in the first place. 

In other news, Nook's is closed for the second time. Also, Gracie has yet to come visit me.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I did not participate in the Tourney today. I wasn't feeling up to it, but I did at least go to the awards thingy since the villagers get sad that it gets "canceled" if the mayor doesn't attend. Feeling sick lately :<


----------



## Paperboy012305

Here's what happened at the awards ceremony:




Of course, I wonder if I placed.



It'll begin once the screen goes black.



Wow, I didn't place! This is a first.



Well, congratulations to the villagers I guess.


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-got 2nd place in the Fishing Tourney from a Pond Smelt I caught the other day
-got a new hairstyle; this is addicting now 
-Nook's is upgrading to the Supermarket finally! It was closed for the upgrade today.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I placed 4th in the Fishing Tourney. I raged so hard.

I did a lot of rambling to Mr. Paperboy up there but I'll post that tomorrow.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kippla said:


> I placed 4th in the Fishing Tourney. I raged so hard.
> 
> I did a lot of rambling to Mr. Paperboy up there but I'll post that tomorrow.


Its true, shes pretty talkative.


----------



## Camillion

Found MY town. Be catching up to yall again soon <3


----------



## pocky

Camillion said:


> Found MY town. Be catching up to yall again soon <3



grats! cant wait to hear about it


----------



## Dewy

Ugh, I'm getting the resetting urges again .-.

I mean I love my town and all... But there's something so fun about resetting. How do I stop this?


----------



## DCB

Dewy said:


> Ugh, I'm getting the resetting urges again .-.
> 
> I mean I love my town and all... But there's something so fun about resetting. How do I stop this?



But the challenge! 

I do agree, though, resetting and seeing what the village is like in the beginning is fun.


----------



## Dewy

I haven't posted any pictures of my town yet, but I thought I'd go ahead and start doing that every now and then. So here we go ^^



Spoiler: Day 17 in Tealight 



Not a whole lot happened today, but I did manage to get a ton of badges from Phineas! I did a lot of bug hunting, fishing, and touring on the island last night, so I guess that's why ~ c:












Wow. Thanks Phineas xD

I then found out Blathers wants the museum updated! Looking forward to that.

 

Fuchsia told me the Mayor has a new reputation o:



I won the fishing tourney with a 7.10 in pond smelt! 



And finally, Phineas stopped by _again_ to give me yet another badge:



Overall, a pretty good day. :3



- - - Post Merge - - -



DCB said:


> But the challenge!
> 
> I do agree, though, resetting and seeing what the village is like in the beginning is fun.



Yeah, I'd feel pretty bad if I reset in the middle of the challenge ;-;
Tempting though, cause every town is unique and it's so fun to see them at the start and imagine all the possibilities o:


----------



## pocky

@dewy: personally I feel like it's best to keep your town even if the map isn't ideal. part of the fun is trying to figure out how you can turn an ugly map into something beautiful. that's what I'm doing with mine, at least. but if you're really hating your map then it's better to reset early on than to wait 6 months to do it 

now for hell



Spoiler: a day in hell




lolly set down her plot in a horrible area :/ got her for free from a cycler yesterday. really wish I could plot reset though, my villagers are moving into the worst areas.


got Katie in my town, she came from Hya's town! Dropped her off at a friend's house while we were conducting a trade


Isabelle keeps telling me that my town needs more greenery. Which is true. The bottom half of my map is barren because I chopped down all trees. Oops.


I did get the gardening badge though which is great 


2F opened up! I didnt buy the silver shovel because I got the gold shovel and axe as payment for a commission. But maybe I'll get it. Could be useful with the money rock, I guess? Mainly just want the net/fishing pole.


I thought for sure I was going to win first place because I was at first place when I finish turning in my fish. But I guess that Katt and Rory turned in even better fish after I did. It's okay though, no biggie 


I spent the rest of the day landscaping after that. The pink areas denote what I've already finished. Every single square in the pink area has something planted in it (or is reserved for a future pwp) As you can see I still have a lot left to do


----------



## Dewy

pocky said:


> @dewy: personally I feel like it's best to keep your town even if the map isn't ideal. part of the fun is trying to figure out how you can turn an ugly map into something beautiful. that's what I'm doing with mine, at least. but if you're really hating your map then it's better to reset early on than to wait 6 months to do it



Yeah, I get what you mean. The longest I had a town before resetting was two months, and that was hard enough. I'd be so mad at myself if I went months and months and then realized I should have reset. That makes me wonder if I should do it now before it's too late .-.
But the problems not so much that it's a bad map, it's just that I'm already bored with it, ya know? I think I'm gonna hold back on resetting though cuz I know I'll probably get bored with whatever map I choose, even if I think it's perfect at first.
Oh well, I'll just try to make it work. I think I felt this way with my main town too, but I ended up loving how that one turned out. I guess it's just a slump I have to get over ~


----------



## Trickilicky

Hi all, hope you're all having a good weekend irl and in ACNL. heads up: the Tuna Kahuna tour is on today for those are doing medalquests.



Spoiler: Taciturn



I've scaled back how much time I spend in Taciturn the last couple days. I think I over-did it a little at the end of the week and almost went mad trying to arrange flowers and lay paths and stuff! I unlocked the QR machine and found a few paths I like, but it's tedious mapping stuff out, especially when I still don't know what I'm going to do with the top half of my town  I'm so glad I can't TT, otherwise I'd have my other alts all QR-ready straight away and I know I'd force myself to spend hours choosing paths and laying tiles. I don't want to rush this town at all, so I'm going to try to limit how much time I spend a day in Taciturn, I don't want to get frustrated and/or lose interest. 

That being said, I must be doing something right because I got perfect town status by accident on the 16th! I was walking around looking for fossils, and found a jacob's ladder!  I was pretty excited, and pleased that all those trips to the island stealing flowers from tours and ferrying them back home, actually paid off. I also planted a load of various fruit trees just to give the town some colour while I wait for more PWPs to fill up the space, so I guess that helped too. I also build the flower clock, but I'll probably move it in the future. My last PWP request was the metal bench (yey), I'm really hoping I get some more decent ones next week, but so far I've managed to get one a day last week.





Maple invited me over and I did a piano recital for her, she really is very cute! <3


----------



## Lancelot

Does anyone have a diving suit I could have/buy? I want to do the diving trick


----------



## pocky

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Does anyone have a diving suit I could have/buy? I want to do the diving trick



I don't have any spares right now and they're not selling at my island. But I hear that it'll also work if you go far from your villagers for a while. So maybe just standing at the edge of the beach will work? I haven't tested it myself so I don't know  Also: please note that villagers will not ping you on tournament days.


----------



## Ninetees

Dewy said:


> Yeah, I get what you mean. The longest I had a town before resetting was two months, and that was hard enough. I'd be so mad at myself if I went months and months and then realized I should have reset. That makes me wonder if I should do it now before it's too late .-.
> But the problems not so much that it's a bad map, it's just that I'm already bored with it, ya know? I think I'm gonna hold back on resetting though cuz I know I'll probably get bored with whatever map I choose, even if I think it's perfect at first.
> Oh well, I'll just try to make it work. I think I felt this way with my main town too, but I ended up loving how that one turned out. I guess it's just a slump I have to get over ~



Your dream town is so pretty! I love it


----------



## Hazel

I have Katie today, can I bring her over to someone's town please? I'll be quick 

Edit: Nevermind, she's going to Fresh


----------



## Lancelot

WAKE UP CYRUS GOD DAMMIT ;u;


----------



## 00jachna

Can I join this challange?

(I'm not sure which date I began playing in my town, all I know is that it was aftar January 1:st, I have TT'd alot (i'll stop though) and I might have plot reseted once or twice (i'll stop that too c: )


----------



## Lancelot

CYRUS FINALLY WOKE THE HELL UP .-.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Maelle has officially left Olympus and if someone wouldn't mind taking her off of my listed villagers on the master post that would be amazing, thanks!

Once again didn't get to play much since I spent half of the day doing stuff with family, though it's not like much actually happened today.


Spoiler:  but I mean here's the stuff that did happen!









Marshal managed to win first place in the first ever Olympus fishing tournament with Butch and Marcie close behind. I was planning on actually doing stuff for this tournament since it's the first one in Olympus but I didn't get to play until after it was over soo...





Sadly there was no silver shovel today.. but I did manage to grab a silver fishing rod which is equally as nice I guess.





Penelope also decided to sell this sloppy sink.





And then all of my villagers decided to spend the night attempting to cheer me up by tell me that winning isn't everything and while I might have "lost" this time I'll surely win next time!



- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> CYRUS FINALLY WOKE THE HELL UP .-.



Congrats! lol


----------



## JellyBeans

I tried this last year and managed a few weeks, maybe a month, I even blogged about it. Then I gave up. but i'm going to start again, starting yesterday. I made a new town, I'm going to try to play more than I did last year. I'm late to thr party but oh well


----------



## Hyasynth

Joan is selling for 104 today. :|
I was hoping to fill a locker but not with those prices. Guess I'll wait for next week.


----------



## pocky

Joan was selling for 105 at mine. I have missed her every single week. So I said **** it and bought her junk anyway. Spent maybe 600k. Watch me not make a profit LOL


----------



## Hyasynth

BTW we got Tuna Kahuna Tour today who's up for Mega Ultra-Playing-Catchup MEDALQUEST


----------



## pocky

00jachna said:


> Can I join this challange?
> 
> (I'm not sure which date I began playing in my town, all I know is that it was aftar January 1:st, I have TT'd alot (i'll stop though) and I might have plot reseted once or twice (i'll stop that too c: )



We have people who started back in December and others that started late so I think it's okay to join in late


----------



## Hazel

Hyasynth said:


> BTW we got Tuna Kahuna Tour today who's up for Mega Ultra-Playing-Catchup MEDALQUEST



I am! But it depends what time you're thinking of doing it because I have to travel back to college and all that jazz this evening



Spoiler:  Everlong today~



- Dream Suite opened

- Started funding for the 2F of the museum

- Bought 200k worth of turnips at 101 each

- Wasted a lot of time trying to get Tammy to suggest a pwp request

- Stole flowers from the island



Is anyone else having trouble uploading saved posts on miiverse? I'm a few days behind on my blog update because it was being difficult :/


----------



## DCB

Ack! I missed Joan again. Oh well! There's always next week. I need to remember to wake up earlier. 

EDIT; Oh! Never mind. I misread the time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I should also mention that Clay has moved.


----------



## Hyasynth

Hazel said:


> I am! But it depends what time you're thinking of doing it because I have to travel back to college and all that jazz this evening


Depends on when people are available. Right now it seems pretty quiet, so I might do it in the early afternoon hours. But I guess that would be evening in your timezone wouldn't it?

I don't even bother saving posts on Miiverse, I upload as I go. I haven't made any blog posts recently because there hasn't been anything to report on. Mostly I'm divvying up my time between this game and DS-era Style Savvy to keep me occupied.


----------



## Lancelot

Im up for Medalquest.


----------



## Hazel

Yeah it would... But sure we'll see how it works out!


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

yeah i have done this xx i reset before i found this xx i still play day per day but for some reason my game is set in march 2012...


----------



## Punchyleaf

I'll be happy to join medal quest today ^^ if there's room of course


----------



## Lancelot

I see alot of people lurking, hehe


----------



## Colour Bandit

Hey, I hope it is okay if I start my challenge today as I got myself a new copy!
I have just booted it up but my mayor will be called Emma and my town FingRing. My timezone is GMT 0 (or whatever timezone the UK is, I think I have it on the sidebar...)
I'll post again with pics of my town, the native fruit and my villagers, I'm also going to start a Tumblr blog for updating at some point so when I get around to that I'll link it.


----------



## Lancelot

Gl, with the challenge CB


----------



## Colour Bandit

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Gl, with the challenge CB



Thanks, I've wanted to get back into AC recently and all the AC rip offs on the iPad weren't good enough so the one year challenge gave me an excuse to buy myself a copy


----------



## Hyasynth

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Im up for Medalquest.





Hazel said:


> Yeah it would... But sure we'll see how it works out!





Loviechu said:


> I'll be happy to join medal quest today ^^ if there's room of course


I'll open my gate for you guys as soon as I've had lunch.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Awesome! Can't wait ^~^

Apple requested the modern bridge today. Not what I wanted but hey at least it's a PWP ; U ;


----------



## MayorAriella

Just heard about this challenge and it seemed super fun!! It's a little late but I reset my second town and I chose a town! My villagers are Rosie, ankha, chevre, Cousteau , and Rooney! This is gonna be fun c: keeps me looking forward to playing the next day!


----------



## Lancelot

Im still doing the diving trick.

Ive done nothing in town today because I've been trying to get a pwp for 10 hours


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> I'll open my gate for you guys as soon as I've had lunch.


Please tell me when your gonna do this again today.


----------



## Lancelot

Tell me when you're open!


----------



## Hazel

Hyasynth said:


> I'll open my gate for you guys as soon as I've had lunch.



Okay, I just have to pack some things and I'll be good to go


----------



## Punchyleaf

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Im still doing the diving trick.
> 
> Ive done nothing in town today because I've been trying to get a pwp for 10 hours



I just watered my flowers and she ran up to me  i definitely know that feel though ; n ; 
This is only my second requested PWP since we bega the challenge


----------



## Hyasynth

Paperboy012305 said:


> Please tell me when your gonna do this again today.


I might do a second round tonight if I haven't completely worn myself out by then.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> I might do a second round tonight if I haven't completely worn myself out by then.


Thank you so much! Please post round 2 of medalquest on your Tumblr so I can be in it again.


----------



## 00jachna

Can I join this challange even though I have TT'd a few days And I began my new town after January 1:st?


----------



## Hyasynth

Paperboy012305 said:


> Thank you so much! Please post round 2 of medalquest on your Tumblr so I can be in it again.


I will definitely post both rounds, probably tomorrow if round 2 happens late enough. I'm not the type of stay up late, like ever.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> I will definitely post both rounds, probably tomorrow if round 2 happens late enough. I'm not the type of stay up late, like ever.


I hope the 2nd one wont start after 10:30, will it?


----------



## Hyasynth

Paperboy012305 said:


> I hope the 2nd one wont start after 10:30, will it?


10:30 PM? Hell no, I'll be asleep by then.

Early afternoon Medalquest runs usually end before 5. I might do Round 2 at around 6 or 7, sometime after I've had dinner.


----------



## Lancelot

00jachna said:


> Can I join this challange even though I have TT'd a few days And I began my new town after January 1:st?



I dont see why not, buy no more tting :O


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> 10:30 PM? Hell no, I'll be asleep by then.
> 
> Early afternoon Medalquest runs usually end before 5. I might do Round 2 at around 6 or 7, sometime after I've had dinner.


Ok, I just hope i'll make it because something important happens to me at 4pm EST.


----------



## 00jachna

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I dont see why not, buy no more tting :O



Yay! i'll stop TT'ing 

Town info

Town name: Petoria
Mayor's name: Jack
Native fruit: Apples
Villagers: Ankha, Diana, Sterling, Marshal, Octavian, Stitches, Aurora, Deidre an Baarbra

Is it allowed to get villagers from other people?

As Marshal, Octavian and Stitches are :/


----------



## Lancelot

I caught a snowcrab but ran out of room so I had to release it .-. First world issues


----------



## Hazel

Will we be starting soon? Because I have to go in two hours


----------



## Locket

I'm going to start again. I wanted a specific theme, but NOPE. I'm going to do it again on my second town.


----------



## pocky

00jachna said:


> Yay! i'll stop TT'ing
> 
> Town info
> 
> Town name: Petoria
> Mayor's name: Jack
> Native fruit: Apples
> Villagers: Ankha, Diana, Sterling, Marshal, Octavian, Stitches, Aurora, Deidre an Baarbra
> 
> Is it allowed to get villagers from other people?
> 
> As Marshal, Octavian and Stitches are :/


I think so. At least I've gotten villagers from other players haha


----------



## 00jachna

Anyone here that want's to play? c:


----------



## Paperboy012305

00jachna said:


> Anyone here that want's to play? c:


I'd love to but i'm busy plot resetting for Kid Cat in my main.


----------



## 00jachna

Aww, hopefully he'll get his s*it togheter and put his house in the perfect spot xD


----------



## Paperboy012305

00jachna said:


> Aww, hopefully he'll get his s*it togheter and put his house in the perfect spot xD


I know!




This is the most common place where he'll plot his house.



This is where I want him to be, one space down.


----------



## Hyasynth

Hazel said:


> Will we be starting soon? Because I have to go in two hours


Just opened my gate


----------



## Lancelot

Coming!


----------



## 00jachna

Paperboy012305 said:


> I know!
> 
> View attachment 81200
> 
> This is the most common place where he'll plot his house.
> 
> View attachment 81201
> 
> This is where I want him to be, one space down.



The pain D:


----------



## Paperboy012305

00jachna said:


> The pain D:


I wasted the whole day away yesterday.  I hope I wont waste the whole day away today.


----------



## Punchyleaf

On my way! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just realized the first 4 numbers of our codes match


----------



## Paperboy012305

Also, Rolf will be moving on the 21st or 23rd (Can't remember) but if anyone wants him PM me.


----------



## Hazel

Okay I'll be right over


----------



## Locket

Mayor name: Ivy
 Town name: Ivy Wood
 Villagers: Bunnie, Jitters, Kabuki (STOP FOLLOWING ME AROUND!), Papi, Friga.
 Town Fruit: O-R-A-N-G-E
 About town:
 Good: 4 of my villagers, town fruit, river shape. 
 Bad: KABUKI! HE is a very not handsome/cute villager AND HE SHALL NOT STAY. I swear, in EVERY NEW TOWN I make, HES IN IT!

Map: 



Spoiler: Tree ceremony






1234, let's avoid corruption!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Kabuki is great :c


----------



## Paperboy012305

Shari's been following me around every time I reset in my main.


----------



## Locket

Loviechu said:


> Kabuki is great :c



We all have opinions. I just don't really like him, one, he's in every freaking I create, two, his angry face.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Shari's been following me around every time I reset in my main.



Main town, and second town Kabuki has been following me.

Kabuki: I'm in your main towns void, so I'll move to your second town. Huehuehuehue.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Star Fire said:


> We all have opinions. I just don't really like him, one, he's in every freaking I create, two, his angry face.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Main town, and second town Kabuki has been following me.
> 
> Kabuki: I'm in your main towns void, so I'll move to your second town. Huehuehuehue.


He just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Punchyleaf

LOL that lag though omg 

Never let me be the one to pay for island because I will ALWAYS choose music xD


----------



## pocky

Star Fire said:


> Mayor name: Ivy
> Town name: Ivy Wood
> Villagers: Bunnie, Jitters, Kabuki (STOP FOLLOWING ME AROUND!), Papi, Friga.
> Town Fruit: O-R-A-N-G-E
> About town:
> Good: 4 of my villagers, town fruit, river shape.
> Bad: KABUKI! HE is a very not handsome/cute villager AND HE SHALL NOT STAY. I swear, in EVERY NEW TOWN I make, HES IN IT!
> 
> Map: View attachment 81205
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tree ceremony
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81206
> 
> 
> 1234, let's avoid corruption!



I love Kabuki! Also... I'm so jealous I wanted orange as my town fruit :'(


----------



## 00jachna

Deirdre askin to leave, if anyone wants her i'll tell her to leave, otherwise she's staying c:


----------



## Punchyleaf

00jachna said:


> Deirdre askin to leave, if anyone wants her i'll tell her to leave, otherwise she's staying c:



Meweeee omg


----------



## 00jachna

So you want her?

Stay tuned for January 22:nd if so c:


----------



## Punchyleaf

00jachna said:


> So you want her?
> 
> Stay tuned for January 22:nd if so c:




Oh I will :>


----------



## Colour Bandit

Town profile
Mayor: Emma
Town: FingRing
Villagers: Alice, Baabara, Coach, Broccolo and Vladimir. (Mostly meh about my villagers but they aren't too bad!)
Fruit: Cherry (I always get cherry!)
Map: (sorry for bad quality)


Spoiler











Tree ceremony:





I have paid of my tent, yay for the money rock, and am now following Isabelle's advice. I picked up a Fishing Rod and Shovel from the Nooklings and got my Capricorn Ornament from the Post Office.


----------



## 00jachna

Are there any villagers in your town that are moving or that you want to get out?


----------



## MayorAriella

Despite loving my town villagers I'm resetting ;-; I only started it today so it's okay! I named my mayor the same as my main town and same face and I soooo regret it. If I'm already hating something now, idk how I can live with it for a year! Better do it sooner than better. 
Will update when town is chosen!


----------



## 00jachna

MayorAriella said:


> Despite loving my town villagers I'm resetting ;-; I only started it today so it's okay! I named my mayor the same as my main town and same face and I soooo regret it. If I'm already hating something now, idk how I can live with it for a year! Better do it sooner than better.
> Will update when town is chosen!



I can help you out with fruits n stuff c:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Colour Bandit said:


> Town profile
> Mayor: Emma
> Town: FingRing
> Villagers: Alice, Baabara, Coach, Broccolo and Vladimir. (Mostly meh about my villagers but they aren't too bad!)
> Fruit: Cherry (I always get cherry!)
> Map: (sorry for bad quality)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree ceremony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have paid of my tent, yay for the money rock, and am now following Isabelle's advice. I picked up a Fishing Rod and Shovel from the Nooklings and got my Capricorn Ornament from the Post Office.


That's not a bad map. I also have Alice and Vladimir. And I always get cherries in my main town.



00jachna said:


> Are there any villagers in your town that are moving or that you want to get out?


Rolf is moving out in my OYC town, and i'm glad he's moving away.


----------



## 00jachna

Nah, I don't really like the tigers


----------



## Paperboy012305

00jachna said:


> Nah, I don't really like the tigers


Oh well, he'll get voided then.


----------



## MayorAriella

00jachna said:


> I can help you out with fruits n stuff c:



Thank you  Hopefully it doens't take long to find a town I like :/ reset 3 times now.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Not yet


----------



## DCB

I'm having the worst luck with hybrids. I have the Beautiful Town Ordinance, and I only water the flowers I want to breed. Sometimes, I get a hybrid, but it's not happening nearly as often as I think it should be. Am I just being unlucky? I plant the flowers I want to breed on the beach.


----------



## MayorAriella

DCB said:


> I'm having the worst luck with hybrids. I have the Beautiful Town Ordinance, and I only water the flowers I want to breed. Sometimes, I get a hybrid, but it's not happening nearly as often as I think it should be. Am I just being unlucky? I plant the flowers I want to breed on the beach.



Are you planting them diagonally?


----------



## DCB

MayorAriella said:


> Are you planting them diagonally?



Yes.


----------



## MayorAriella

Quick! I found a town, the map is alright by 3/5 of the villagers i hate so much. But the other 2 I LOVE SO MUCH its bluebear and marcie and they're so cute. Also town fruit is oranges which is ew. But I really really love Bluebear and Marcie?? Should I keep it or keep resetting?

- - - Post Merge - - -



DCB said:


> Yes.



:/ Sounds like you just have some bad luck D: Maybe try planting them on the grass? Not sure if it does anything different


----------



## Hyasynth

Star Fire said:


> Mayor name: Ivy
> Town name: Ivy Wood
> Villagers: Bunnie, Jitters, Kabuki (STOP FOLLOWING ME AROUND!), Papi, Friga.
> Town Fruit: O-R-A-N-G-E
> About town:
> Good: 4 of my villagers, town fruit, river shape.
> Bad: KABUKI! HE is a very not handsome/cute villager AND HE SHALL NOT STAY. I swear, in EVERY NEW TOWN I make, HES IN IT!





Colour Bandit said:


> Town profile
> Mayor: Emma
> Town: FingRing
> Villagers: Alice, Baabara, Coach, Broccolo and Vladimir. (Mostly meh about my villagers but they aren't too bad!)
> Fruit: Cherry (I always get cherry!)



Added you both to the master list.


----------



## DCB

I really want Bubbles to move now.


----------



## 00jachna

Hyasynth said:


> Added you both to the master list.



Can you add me too?

Town name: Petoria
Mayor: Jack
Villagers: Diana, Ankha, Sterling, Octavian, Stitches, Marshal, Aurora, Baarbra, Deirdre, Lucha


----------



## MayorAriella

Hyasynth said:


> Added you both to the master list.



Could you add me too please?

Town Profile
Mayor Name: Wendy
Town Name: Amoria
Villagers: Joey, Cyrano, Marcie, Bluebear, Broffina
About town: Good map! I like the town square being center of everything and a direct path down from train station! Nice river shape, Joey, Cyrano, and Broffina will be leaving at earliest opportunity.
Town Fruit: Orange


----------



## Hyasynth

Medalquest Round 1 ended early today. I'm going to do some town planning and I'll call for Round 2 in a few hours.



00jachna said:


> Can you add me too?
> 
> Town name: Petoria
> Mayor: Jack
> Villagers: Diana, Ankha, Sterling, Octavian, Stitches, Marshal, Aurora, Baarbra, Deirdre, Lucha





MayorAriella said:


> Could you add me too please?
> 
> Town Profile
> Mayor Name: Wendy
> Town Name: Amoria
> Villagers: Joey, Cyrano, Marcie, Bluebear, Broffina
> About town: Good map! I like the town square being center of everything and a direct path down from train station! Nice river shape, Joey, Cyrano, and Broffina will be leaving at earliest opportunity.
> Town Fruit: Orange


Added.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> Medalquest Round 1 ended early today. I'm going to do some town planning and I'll call for Round 2 in a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added.


I may be there.


----------



## pocky

hoping to join in as well ^__^ but it depends on whether or not I'll be busy cleaning haha


----------



## DCB

Could I join Round 2 as well?


----------



## 00jachna

Whats the medalquest?


----------



## Dewy

Ninetees said:


> Your dream town is so pretty! I love it



Oh my gosh thank you so much!  ヽ(^◇^*)/

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd love to join round 2 of Medalquest if that's okay c:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Don't forget to add me! I really want to join.


----------



## nekosync

Hyasynth said:


> Medalquest Round 1 ended early today. I'm going to do some town planning and I'll call for Round 2 in a few hours.


Can I join in?


----------



## DCB

Joan was selling for 109 today, so I spent roughly 60k because I know I can easily make that back if Turnip prices are awful this week.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I decided to not buy. She was doing 109 for me today too .__.


----------



## Lancelot

After 6 hours of the diving trick I finally got a PWP recommendation...


Modern bridge.

Ty deena. Now I can landscape ;@


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> After 6 hours of the diving trick I finally got a PWP recommendation...
> 
> 
> Modern bridge.
> 
> Ty deena. Now I can landscape ;@


6 hours! Ouch.

I hope I wont get an ouchie for plot resetting Kid Cat in the right spot.


----------



## DCB

I realized the other day that Colton is directly behind the Town Hall. I'll post a picture of my map soon.


----------



## pocky

Monkey D Luffy said:


> After 6 hours of the diving trick I finally got a PWP recommendation...
> 
> 
> Modern bridge.
> 
> Ty deena. Now I can landscape ;@


O_O thats some really bad luck. Did you start the diving trick while villagers were asleep? During the Tournament? The most its ever taken me to get a suggestion is 2 hours and Ive been doing this since 2013 D8


----------



## Lancelot

No but lets just say All of tem now have a new nickname for me and they al have a new catchprhase and greeting


----------



## pocky

Monkey D Luffy said:


> No but lets just say All of tem now have a new nickname for me and they al have a new catchprhase and greeting



Oh whoa, you're so patient!


----------



## Lancelot

I spaced it out over the day and we did te medal quest inbetween xD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

So I said yesterday I did a lot of rambling with Paperboy, and here is the gist of what I was saying. The entire conversation went on for about a half hour.

The challenge isn't just a challenge. I was thinking about a year from now, January 1st 2016, how I sit beneath my huge town tree under an aurora, reliving the entire challenge from the moment I set foot in town to that very day. I expressed how we have so much to do, so much to see, so much to earn, and we will do it as one. We all work as one, resolving towards one goal. Regain our love and motivation for Animal Crossing: New Leaf. 

I also expressed how the challenge has changed my outlook on the game, life and certain people. When I first joined, I greatly doubted myself. I was an avid TTer, and I'd tried to force myself to stop before but I couldn't. I thought I wouldn't last more than a few days. But I realized that it was because I had you all behind me, supporting me and everybody the entire way. 

Before this challenge, I hated people who were always claiming TTing was less rewarding than non TTing, because I felt rewarded since it was my first AC game. I always saw it as "we're better than you", but now that I've actually gone for 2 weeks with no TTing, my view has changed. It IS rewarding to see your town grow naturally, as it would in real life. TTing is still something I support and love, but I can agree with all those people who say it is rewarding, because it truly is.

I learned a valuable lesson. "Never look to the past and think what if. The past is the past, and it can never be touched. The only thing you can do is look for a better tomorrow." When I TTed, I rarely thought about the day and how precious it all was. But now that I do take my time, I realize there is always time to look forward to tomorrow. 

Additionally, the challenge made it so I didn't have to lose my interest so quickly anymore. Like Toeto, I reset multiple times but I've never been satisfied with it. I've had a perfect map with apples, a green station and Re-Tail right near the dock, but I reset from that town too. But now that I've taken up this map without even resetting, I feel so attached to it already and I can't bear the thought of resetting it, even though it is nowhere near perfect. 

If you actually took the time to read all of that, have a cookie.


----------



## 00jachna

Kippla said:


> So I said yesterday I did a lot of rambling with Paperboy, and here is the gist of what I was saying. The entire conversation went on for about a half hour.
> 
> The challenge isn't just a challenge. I was thinking about a year from now, January 1st 2016, how I sit beneath my huge town tree under an aurora, reliving the entire challenge from the moment I set foot in town to that very day. I expressed how we have so much to do, so much to see, so much to earn, and we will do it as one. We all work as one, resolving towards one goal. Regain our love and motivation for Animal Crossing: New Leaf.
> 
> I also expressed how the challenge has changed my outlook on the game, life and certain people. When I first joined, I greatly doubted myself. I was an avid TTer, and I'd tried to force myself to stop before but I couldn't. I thought I wouldn't last more than a few days. But I realized that it was because I had you all behind me, supporting me and everybody the entire way.
> 
> Before this challenge, I hated people who were always claiming TTing was less rewarding than non TTing, because I felt rewarded since it was my first AC game. I always saw it as "we're better than you", but now that I've actually gone for 2 weeks with no TTing, my view has changed. It IS rewarding to see your town grow naturally, as it would in real life. TTing is still something I support and love, but I can agree with all those people who say it is rewarding, because it truly is.
> 
> I learned a valuable lesson. "Never look to the past and think what if. The past is the past, and it can never be touched. The only thing you can do is look for a better tomorrow." When I TTed, I rarely thought about the day and how precious it all was. But now that I do take my time, I realize there is always time to look forward to tomorrow.
> 
> Additionally, the challenge made it so I didn't have to lose my interest so quickly anymore. Like Toeto, I reset multiple times but I've never been satisfied with it. I've had a perfect map with apples, a green station and Re-Tail right near the dock, but I reset from that town too. But now that I've taken up this map without even resetting, I feel so attached to it already and I can't bear the thought of resetting it, even though it is nowhere near perfect.
> 
> If you actually took the time to read all of that, have a cookie.



I wish I could experience that exact feeling you explain at first, too bad I started my new town on like the 9th or something :/


----------



## pocky

I can't say that I enjoy one playstyle over the other. Truthfully I find them both equally enjoyable/rewarding. But I can say that this challenge has helped me become more involved with the community


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Him well something has happened to my game and honestly Im not really sure what. But it doesnt seem to be working so Ive gotten out my second game card and started a fresh, I hope this doesnt cause too much trouble...
Im currently on the third and will keep TT tomorrow somI can catch up 
My town and mayor name are the same but my town fruit is now oranges and here is a list of my villagers:
Diana (Dreamie! Shes staying), Doc, Vic, Sprinkle, Skye, Hazel (Dreamie but terrible location, gonnalet her go)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

pocky said:


> I can't say that I enjoy one playstyle over the other. Truthfully I find them both equally enjoyable/rewarding. But I can say that this challenge has helped me become more involved with the community



I can't say so either. But it helped me actually experience the other side of the argument, the day by day playstyle. Like I said, I tried to before but I just couldn't.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Him well something has happened to my game and honestly Im not really sure what. But it doesnt seem to be working so Ive gotten out my second game card and started a fresh, I hope this doesnt cause too much trouble...
> Im currently on the third and will keep TT tomorrow somI can catch up
> My town and mayor name are the same but my town fruit is now oranges and here is a list of my villagers:
> Diana (Dreamie! Shes staying), Doc, Vic, Sprinkle, Skye, Hazel (Dreamie but terrible location, gonnalet her go)



Updated, thanks. I wonder what happened.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Kippla said:


> Updated, thanks. I wonder what happened.


Yeah, Im trying not to think about it because I actually was really getting to like my town...
My map now is alright and Im sure Ill grow to like it, just keep thinking positive, I now have Diana and Hazel to keep me happy


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Eee, I love Hazel. Everybody hates her because of her appearance, but I think she's adorable.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Was wondering if anyone has Shampoodle's? ^^


----------



## 00jachna

I have shampoodle's c:


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Kippla said:


> Eee, I love Hazel. Everybody hates her because of her appearance, but I think she's adorable.


Yeah, shes different and personally my favourite Uchi, I love how she acts like your big sister but is half the size of you XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> I have shampoodle's c:


Could I maybe come and use it? If you dont mind of course ^^


----------



## 00jachna

Dang, it was closed


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

00jachna said:


> Dang, it was closed


Oh, alright thats okay 

Also looking to get any fruit besides oranges and pears? >.<


----------



## 00jachna

I have dem fruits, but I let someone in to also take some fruits, lemme check if I have some left


----------



## DCB

I also have Shampoodle's. I just got another hairstyle for the day. I used a random number generator to choose the options. The color part was fun. I got a hairstyle/color I normally wouldn't choose, but I actually don't mind it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My Shampoodle's in open if anyone needs to use it.


----------



## 00jachna

I have apples, lychee's, banas and cocnuts c:


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

DCB said:


> I also have Shampoodle's. I just got another hairstyle for the day. I used a random number generator to choose the options. The color part was fun. I got a hairstyle/color I normally wouldn't choose, but I actually don't mind it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My Shampoodle's in open if anyone needs to use it.


Could I visit?
Also the random hairstyle thing sounds cool, might start that when I get it to open


----------



## pocky

Kippla said:


> I can't say so either. But it helped me actually experience the other side of the argument, the day by day playstyle. Like I said, I tried to before but I just couldn't.



I 100% agree with that sentiment. I've never played without TT (and I've been playing Animal Crossing for a really long time) and I never thought that I'd be able to play without it. I honestly thought that I'd end up having to drop out of the challenge in less than a week but I'm still here. And it's actually quite enjoyable. Though, I don't know if I would have been able to do it had it not been for you guys! Like there are times that I just want to TT to late February to get rid of the snow (it looks so ugly) but then I remember how much fun I've been having sharing my progress with you guys and it keeps me from doing it XD


----------



## DCB

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Could I visit?
> Also the random hairstyle thing sounds cool, might start that when I get it to open



Sure thing! Let me just add you real quick.

I think I'm gonna make it a daily thing, getting a new random hairstyle. Maybe it'll turn into a once-a-week thing eventually.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

pocky said:


> I 100% agree with that sentiment. I've never played without TT (and I've been playing Animal Crossing for a really long time) and I never thought that I'd be able to play without it. I honestly thought that I'd end up having to drop out of the challenge in less than a week but I'm still here. And it's actually quite enjoyable. Though, I don't know if I would have been able to do it had it not been for you guys! Like there are times that I just want to TT to late February to get rid of the snow (it looks so ugly) but then I remember how much fun I've been having sharing my progress with you guys and it keeps me from doing it XD



Really? My biggest push to TT is to see if Cyrus woke up and if I got the 2nd floor to the museum at this point XD


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Sorry, Im on my brothers ds currently, if you could add this FC and delete it afterward?
Sorry to confuse things, currently checking to see if my game restarting is anything to do with my ds, hopefully it isnt.
The FC is 0533-6070-2181


----------



## 00jachna

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Sorry, Im on my brothers ds currently, if you could add this FC and delete it afterward?
> Sorry to confuse things, currently checking to see if my game restarting is anything to do with my ds, hopefully it isnt.
> The FC is 0533-6070-2181



Do you want apples, lychee's, banans and coconuts? c:


----------



## pocky

Kippla said:


> Really? My biggest push to TT is to see if Cyrus woke up and if I got the 2nd floor to the museum at this point XD



Yeah, I don't mind not having the stores because I can just go to another town if I need a new hairstyle or more shopping options. But mainly I just get the urge to TT when it comes to stuff like the snow, getting trees to grow quicker, etc. Or like, if I finish doing all of my chores for one day and there are no good tours at the island... and then I'll want to TT to have something fun to do. But when this happens I just switch over to my other game.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

00jachna said:


> Do you want apples, lychee's, banans and coconuts? c:


Sure that would be great! If maybe I could come and visit once Im done at shampoodle's? ^^


----------



## DCB

Added and gate's open.

On the subject of TT, I've actually never TT {too afraid xD}, so I can't really speak for that play-style. For me, the challenge is simply keeping up with the game every day for a year. I definitely agree the support from the community helps immensely.


----------



## 00jachna

Ok, i'll add your brothers FC and gather the fruit c:


----------



## DCB

Feel free to go straight to Shampoodle's. I have to take care of something with my dogs real quick, so I won't be able to respond in-game.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

DCB said:


> Added and gate's open.
> 
> On the subject of TT, I've actually never TT {too afraid xD}, so I can't really speak for that play-style. For me, the challenge is simply keeping up with the game every day for a year. I definitely agree the support from the community helps immensely.


I dint have you retistered :/
Did I put in the right FC?


----------



## DCB

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> I dint have you retistered :/
> Did I put in the right FC?



Did you put the one under my avatar?


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Yep, did you add my brothers?
0533-6070-2181


----------



## DCB

Nemui-Kuroe" said:


> Yep, did you add my brothers?
> 0533-6070-2181



Oh! That explains it. I added the wrong FC. Sorry about that!
Added and gate's open.


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

Alright x


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I got the entire Princess set yesterday and I did a ton of cataloging, I wonder how my HHA points are doing. I'll have to check those later.


----------



## 00jachna

Kippla said:


> I got the entire Princess set yesterday and I did a ton of cataloging, I wonder how my HHA points are doing. I'll have to check those later.



You got T.T emporium already D:


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

00jachna said:


> You got T.T emporium already D:



Nope, I didn't. I got it off an auction for 150 BTB.


----------



## 00jachna

Oh c:


----------



## Lancelot

I've finished playing now. Not much happened today except landscaping.


----------



## Locket

Can I visit someone's OYC town? I could also use some bells.


----------



## 00jachna

You can visit mine


----------



## Locket

00jachna said:


> You can visit mine



Adding now!


----------



## 00jachna

Added c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Open :3 town name is Petoria

- - - Post Merge - - -

Are ya' coming or not? :c


----------



## Locket

00jachna said:


> Added c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Open :3 town name is Petoria
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Are ya' coming or not? :c



Had to get through the 1500 bee stings. And get the money for a pic. Bee there in a sec


----------



## 00jachna

Ok


----------



## Locket

Error Code: 018-0511

Failed to connect to partner's device.

Please try again later.

If the problem persists, something in your network environment may be causing connection issues with your partner.


----------



## pocky

some connection types are incompatible
hoping thats not the case with you guys


----------



## 00jachna

It worked, don't worry c:


----------



## Locket

pocky said:


> some connection types are incompatible
> hoping thats not the case with you guys



It was probably my horrible internet.


----------



## 00jachna

lol


----------



## Hazel

I've played both ways but it's been a long time since I played without TT and getting dreamies etc. Playing naturally like this makes me feel the same way I did when I first started playing Wild World and back in the day when I was obsessed with City Folk. It's kind of nostalgic if that makes sense?

Also by doing this challenge I'm a lot more active on the forums and I finally have others to play the game with like when I was younger. I'm somewhat shy so yeah that's nice.

Also I have a really good motivation not to reset. It's my biggest weakness when it comes to games especially animal crossing. I'm really enjoying following all of the progress you guys are making and I'm really looking forward to see what my little village will be like at the end of the year. 

But yeah ramble ramble!


----------



## DCB

Spoiler: Today in Navidson






Super T&T opened today! Also, Clay moved out, but I don't have a picture of that. 





I made a couple of new paths and updated the town square one slightly.



I also had the stone tablet PWP finished.








My second room is now fully decorated. Also, this was my random hairstyle of the day.





Spoiler: Navidson Town Map


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> Spoiler: Today in Navidson
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81242
> 
> Super T&T opened today! Also, Clay moved out, but I don't have a picture of that.
> 
> View attachment 81243
> View attachment 81244
> View attachment 81245
> 
> I made a couple of new paths and updated the town square one slightly.
> 
> View attachment 81252
> 
> I also had the stone tablet PWP finished.
> 
> View attachment 81246
> View attachment 81247
> View attachment 81248
> View attachment 81249
> View attachment 81250
> View attachment 81251
> 
> My second room is now fully decorated. Also, this was my random hairstyle of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Navidson Town Map
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81253


Nice paths, I made one in my main town for the first time. And well done with your 2nd room.

I think in Animal Crossing, boys with pink hair is always great.


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> Spoiler: Today in Navidson
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81242
> 
> Super T&T opened today! Also, Clay moved out, but I don't have a picture of that.
> 
> View attachment 81243
> View attachment 81244
> View attachment 81245
> 
> I made a couple of new paths and updated the town square one slightly.
> 
> View attachment 81252
> 
> I also had the stone tablet PWP finished.
> 
> View attachment 81246
> View attachment 81247
> View attachment 81248
> View attachment 81249
> View attachment 81250
> View attachment 81251
> 
> My second room is now fully decorated. Also, this was my random hairstyle of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Navidson Town Map
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81253



Your mayor looks like a policeman with those sunglasses! Now you just need the rest of the outfit  Pink Policeman, fighting against crimes of fashion hahaha

Anyway, LOVE your house. You have so many things in it already! Also thats a lot of paths! How long did it take you to make all of those? They look really nice 

ANNND YOUR MAP IS ALSO GREAT. _Kinda_ looks like my main town's map. But flipped horizontally


----------



## DCB

Paperboy012305 said:


> Nice paths, I made one in my main town for the first time. And well done with your 2nd room.
> 
> I think in Animal Crossing, boys with pink hair is always great.



Thanks!
Normally, I wouldn't choose this color or this hairstyle. {As I said earlier, I used a random number generator to answer the questions.} However, I really like how the style/color look together.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> Thanks!
> Normally, I wouldn't choose this color or this hairstyle. {As I said earlier, I used a random number generator to answer the questions.} However, I really like how the style/color look together.


It looks great! I randomized mine.


----------



## Lancelot

What carpet is that in your room DCB?


----------



## DCB

pocky said:


> Your mayor looks like a policeman with those sunglasses! Now you just need the rest of the outfit  Pink Policeman, fighting against crimes of fashion hahaha
> 
> Anyway, LOVE your house. You have so many things in it already! Also thats a lot of paths! How long did it take you to make all of those? They look really nice
> 
> ANNND YOUR MAP IS ALSO GREAT. _Kinda_ looks like my main town's map. But flipped horizontally



Thanks! They didn't take me too long, but I used a tutorial for the brick one. I was kind of amazed at how the paths by Re-Tail and the Town Hall came out. I was just messing around. 

Ultimately, I would like to be able to design more complex paths...you know, the ones that you need multiple tiles for. I just don't know how to do something like that yet.

For my map, I find it funny how Ribbot is all the way over by his lonesome. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> What carpet is that in your room DCB?



Regal Carpet.


----------



## Hyasynth

Hazel said:


> Also by doing this challenge I'm a lot more active on the forums and I finally have others to play the game with like when I was younger. I'm somewhat shy so yeah that's nice.


Basically this 

I'm pretty sure this thread accounts for like 1/4 of my total posts or more on TBT. I've always been a pretty hardcore lurker and never got involved until now. I'm hoping I can keep up the pace.

BTW Medalquest Round 2 is still a thing that's happening, I know people were calling dibs earlier so if you're still online feel free to come over. There are fruits lined up in front of the station, feel free to take whatever you need.

Change of plans, something came up and now I need to go out at this ungodly hour. :/ Sorry guys.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> Basically this
> 
> I'm pretty sure this thread accounts for like 1/4 of my total posts or more on TBT. I've always been a pretty hardcore lurker and never got involved until now. I'm hoping I can keep up the pace.
> 
> BTW Medalquest Round 2 is still a thing that's happening, I know people were calling dibs earlier so if you're still online feel free to come over. There are fruits lined up in front of the station, feel free to take whatever you need.
> 
> Change of plans, something came up and now I need to go out at this ungodly hour. :/ Sorry guys.


I just hope this wont get cancelled.


----------



## Dewy

Figured out a way to make the campsite work and keep Whitney at the same time 

Not TTing is hard though ;-;
Is anyone else having trouble not TTing? I want to go to the next day so bad


----------



## Punchyleaf

I am finding it really hard to not TT. D: I didn't realize tt would ruin me like this XD IT IS NOT FAST ENOUGH


----------



## Locket

Loviechu said:


> I am finding it really hard to not TT. D: I didn't realize tt would ruin me like this XD IT IS NOT FAST ENOUGH



Always have a second copy.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Star Fire said:


> Always have a second copy.



I have 7. Doesn't make a difference when it's the town I don't TT on that im fighting the urge to TT.


----------



## Locket

Loviechu said:


> I have 7. Doesn't make a difference when it's the town I don't TT on that im fighting the urge to TT.



Holy shiz. Can I have some copies? XD


----------



## Dewy

I've let three different people drop off Katie today, but all of those Katies dropped their ticket before getting on the train and didn't arrive.

Is that just weird luck? Or is there a game mechanic that makes certain towns unable to take Katie on certain days? She won't come to my town .-.


----------



## lastgatsby

Really glad I found this forum and thread. My game has been gathering dust since 2013.



Spoiler: The First Few Days In Sarasota



















Lucked out with the fishing tournament. Fish of choice was sea bass. I accidentally turned in a middle of the road size one first, but I still managed to get seven set pieces.
















My villagers went straight to the big questions: can boys wear makeup, what if gravity is a lie, and are we actually in a giant bowl? 






Had a new villager move in each day. First Keaton, then Barold and now Cherry.

Besides all that, caught fish, went to the island, paid off two loans. The usual. I'm enjoying the game more the second time around. Much more casual.





Spoiler: Sarasota Town Map








Can't get a screenshot yet as I don't have any PWP. Cherry's house will be where I'm standing.


----------



## tobi!

I'm gonna reset my second town that I abandoned long ago but I'm gonna set the date to Jan 1 and follow these rules.


----------



## Dewy

lastgatsby said:


> Really glad I found this forum and thread. My game has been gathering dust since 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The First Few Days In Sarasota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucked out with the fishing tournament. Fish of choice was sea bass. I accidentally turned in a middle of the road size one first, but I still managed to get seven set pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My villagers went straight to the big questions: can boys wear makeup, what if gravity is a lie, and are we actually in a giant bowl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a new villager move in each day. First Keaton, then Barold and now Cherry.
> 
> Besides all that, caught fish, went to the island, paid off two loans. The usual. I'm enjoying the game more the second time around. Much more casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sarasota Town Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get a screenshot yet as I don't have any PWP. Cherry's house will be where I'm standing.



Welcome! That's a really nice map. Did you reset for it or get lucky?


----------



## lastgatsby

I only had to reset for the map once.

I liked my first map but hated the starting villagers, so I reset and got this. My only real requirements were 1) all beach accessible and 2) somewhere to build my house where a villager couldn't plop down in front of it. 

As far as the villager's house placement, that's just amazing luck. I can't believe how organized the first 6 were.


----------



## Locket

Anyone wanna hang?


----------



## lazuli

lmao I KEEP RESETTING.
made it through today tho in like 2-3 hours. paid 10k loan, completed isabelles stuff and got the can, donated to museum, etc.
mayor david of S/2003 J
fruit: peaches
starters: rosie, poncho, bones, tipper, hamphrey

updated blog theme + new post


----------



## Dewy

computertrash said:


> lmao I KEEP RESETTING.
> made it through today tho in like 2-3 hours. paid 10k loan, completed isabelles stuff and got the can, donated to museum, etc.
> mayor david of S/2003 J
> fruit: peaches
> starters: rosie, poncho, bones, tipper, hamphrey
> 
> updated blog theme + new post



AH, Rosie is so cute <3

The urge to reset is strong .-.


----------



## pocky

Hey guys! I actually need some help  I meant do do an art project along with my OYC where I basically drew one mayor each week. But its been almost 3 weeks into jan and I still haven't drawn anyone. So I made this thread to find people to give *free art* to. Nothing special but its free ^__^ hope you can help me. Thanks


----------



## kesttang

pocky said:


> Hey guys! I actually need some help  I meant do do an art project along with my OYC where I basically drew one mayor each week. But its been almost 3 weeks into jan and I still haven't drawn anyone. So I made this thread to find people to give *free art* to. Nothing special but its free ^__^ hope you can help me. Thanks



You're awesome for doing this. Thank you!


----------



## pocky

kesttang said:


> You're awesome for doing this. Thank you!



Thank you!  Youre too kind <3


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Spoiler:  stuff








Celeste was selling a silver net today. Still no luck with the silver shovel but I'm really hoping I'll get it tomorrow..





Sable also decided that I deserved to get my first manuquin.


I'm actually thinking about resetting but idk :/ 
I mean I don't really have that much of a reason to since I like my map and all but I just don't really care all too much about my town if that makes any sense?? :/


----------



## pocky

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> Spoiler:  stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celeste was selling a silver net today. Still no luck with the silver shovel but I'm really hoping I'll get it tomorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sable also decided that I deserved to get my first manuquin.
> 
> 
> I'm actually thinking about resetting but idk :/
> I mean I don't really have that much of a reason to since I like my map and all but I just don't really care all too much about my town if that makes any sense?? :/



give it some thought
if you really don't like your town then it might be a good idea to do it now
than to lose interest later on


----------



## Hyasynth

So I ended up going to bed at midnight, because the circle of stupidity spontaneously completed itself last night and I couldn't even do Medalquest Round 2. 

Protip: When your radiator stops working, hammer time is not the solution.



pocky said:


> Hey guys! I actually need some help  I meant do do an art project along with my OYC where I basically drew one mayor each week. But its been almost 3 weeks into jan and I still haven't drawn anyone. So I made this thread to find people to give *free art* to. Nothing special but its free ^__^ hope you can help me. Thanks


I want purdy draw but no ref yet ;_; 
Kicks pls


----------



## pocky

Hyasynth said:


> So I ended up going to bed at midnight, because the circle of stupidity spontaneously completed itself last night and I couldn't even do Medalquest Round 2.
> 
> Protip: When your radiator stops working, hammer time is not the solution.
> 
> 
> I want purdy draw but no ref yet ;_;
> Kicks pls



:0 Oooh, missing shoes/socks? I'm only doing busts so it doesnt matter


----------



## Hyasynth

pocky said:


> I'm only doing busts so it doesnt matter


Good point. I'll probably throw together a temporary ref sheet then because your art is 10/10


----------



## Hazel

pocky said:


> Hey guys! I actually need some help  I meant do do an art project along with my OYC where I basically drew one mayor each week. But its been almost 3 weeks into jan and I still haven't drawn anyone. So I made this thread to find people to give *free art* to. Nothing special but its free ^__^ hope you can help me. Thanks



Wow your art is awesome! Once I get a decent screenshot I'll definitely send it your way!


----------



## pocky

Hazel said:


> Wow your art is awesome! Once I get a decent screenshot I'll definitely send it your way!



thank you!


----------



## 00jachna

Hiya everone c:


----------



## DCB

Last night in Navidson:

-Paid off fountain PWP
-Paid off house loan

Island bug hunting is not something I enjoy. Speaking of the island, I really need to start doing more tours.


----------



## Hyasynth

I just made the colossal mistake of talking to Gabi and she just canceled her move. I just got back from cataloguing a ton of stuff in another town and I can't remember when the last save was so I'm too scared to reset.

I am about to go into a rage-induced coma.

I really ****ing despise that rabbit.


----------



## 00jachna

Hyasynth said:


> I just made the colossal mistake of talking to Gabi and she just canceled her move. I just got back from cataloguing a ton of stuff in another town and I can't remember when the last save was so I'm too scared to reset.
> 
> I am about to go into a rage-induced coma.
> 
> I really ****ing despise that rabbit.



I'd say reset, you never know when she'll ask again D:


----------



## lazuli

Hyasynth said:


> I just made the colossal mistake of talking to Gabi and she just canceled her move. I just got back from cataloguing a ton of stuff in another town and I can't remember when the last save was so I'm too scared to reset.
> 
> I am about to go into a rage-induced coma.
> 
> I really ****ing despise that rabbit.



if you came back from a town, it saved for you so just. reset.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I decided to cancel Jay's move. I'm starting to feel attached to him even though I wasn't fond of him before. <3


----------



## Hyasynth

computertrash said:


> if you came back from a town, it saved for you so just. reset.


I should know this well by now, but I keep second-guessing myself so thanks for verifying that.

I just reset and other than having to buy out the stores again, my catalog appears to be intact.
Crisis averted.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Hyasynth said:


> I should know this well by now, but I keep second-guessing myself so thanks for verifying that.
> 
> I just reset and other than having to buy out the stores again, my catalog appears to be intact.
> Crisis averted.



CRISIS CODE 11 PEOPLE CO- oh crisis averted?

FALSE ALARM PEOPLE


----------



## DCB

I just got my daily random haircut, and I look like a super saiyan. Pics later. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or Lt Surge from Pokemon


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> I just got my daily random haircut, and I look like a super saiyan. Pics later.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Or Lt Surge from Pokemon



Lt Surge's hair is amazing haaha


----------



## lazuli

what the actual heck cherry is moving in and shes been in like ALL MY TOWNS
I Must Rid My Cart Of This Plague


----------



## tobi!

i had whitney, merengue, elmer, and bam in my reset. tutu? well, she's okay. 
my town fruit is oranges which is better than pears. my town map seems all hunky-dorey so i think i'm good.


----------



## DCB

Spoiler: Lt Surge Hair








I'd consider this more of an emulation of Lt Surge than an exact cosplay, but it's as close as I could get with what I had.


----------



## Lancelot

DCB WEAR THIS OUTFIT!


----------



## DCB

I've been thinking about buying a 32g sd card for my 3DS {as well as a second copy of AC:NL}. I found one on Amazon that people say works great with it. Has anyone ever transferred files from one sd card to another? Nintendo has a guide on how to do it, but I don't want to accidentally mess anything up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> DCB WEAR THIS OUTFIT!



I don't have the QR machine yet.


----------



## Dewy

Will someone take Katie from me?


----------



## pocky

I'll take her!


----------



## Dewy

pocky said:


> I'll take her!



alright, thanks! let me know when the gate's open :3


----------



## pocky

Dewy said:


> alright, thanks! let me know when the gate's open :3



Im on diff 3DS so my FC is: 4399-1868-8059


----------



## Dewy

added ~


----------



## pocky

opening gates  Satan and the town is Hell

- - - Post Merge - - -

its snowing in my town if anyone wants to catch that fish


----------



## Hazel

Spoiler:  Day 19



- Got the second floor of my house

- Saharah was in town

- Got blue pansies and blue violets <3

- Rooney was in the campsite


----------



## Capeet

Hi everyone! I hope you're doing fine. I haven't been posting much recently. I really wish I had more time! It's not nice to miss out on all the fun, haha!

Today I finally gathered enough courage to build the campsite. I've been unsure of where to place it but couldn't help the temptation to do it any longer. Here's where it'll be, in the gyroid's place:

The bridge will be moved one space up. 
It's the best place I could think of. I'm a bit disappointed because that area would have made for a lovely park. But oh well, hopefully a campsite will suit it well too.  I'm looking forward to landscaping around it. It'll be interesting to see who the first camper will be.

Also, Charlise will finally move out tomorrow!


----------



## Colour Bandit

Spoiler:  Day 2



My house got built which is good, I have just paid off the 39,800 to get the first expansion which I'm looking forward to. I am also working on getting 100% approval but that has gone slow (Mainly because I spent the day with my boyfriend so I wasn't paying full attention to the game :/ )
Phoebe is also moving in, she is just below the recycle shop which is nice because my mayor can tick off another day of having some privacy in her home 


Some pictures of today:




My town tree, grows up so fast :'P




My town flag, I wanted to try my hand at ombre so I did a- rather dodgy- sunset with a clock tower silhouette.




Phoebe's plot, it was in the perfect place!


----------



## Xita

DCB said:


> I've been thinking about buying a 32g sd card for my 3DS {as well as a second copy of AC:NL}. I found one on Amazon that people say works great with it. Has anyone ever transferred files from one sd card to another? Nintendo has a guide on how to do it, but I don't want to accidentally mess anything up.



I did this years ago, but as long as you follow the instructions to the letter you should be fine. iirc it was just as simple as moving a few folders over, but I didn't have as much digital content back then either >_> 







Really late to the party but I want to jump in on this. I've been kind of dissatisfied with my old town so I want to change things up a bit.


----------



## Hazel

Xita said:


> I did this years ago, but as long as you follow the instructions to the letter you should be fine. iirc it was just as simple as moving a few folders over, but I didn't have as much digital content back then either >_>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really late to the party but I want to jump in on this. I've been kind of dissatisfied with my old town so I want to change things up a bit.



Welcome to the challenge! And congrats on the awesome starting villagers!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Xita said:


> I did this years ago, but as long as you follow the instructions to the letter you should be fine. iirc it was just as simple as moving a few folders over, but I didn't have as much digital content back then either >_>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really late to the party but I want to jump in on this. I've been kind of dissatisfied with my old town so I want to change things up a bit.



Pokemon FTW

Welcome to the OYC though! It's good to see we have people joining even after January 1st.


----------



## Lancelot

My town is called Oldale :B


----------



## Hyasynth

Xita said:


>


Holy crap 10/10 on the villagers could not have done much better
so like if you ever decide you don't want bam hit me up because i want the colorful villagers


----------



## Punchyleaf

Finally got the dang Hero's clothes. But the boots still evade me TT_____TT Fortune #49 please show up already


----------



## Paperboy012305

Not much happened today, mostly villager chatter.



Spoiler: Filled with laughter! LOL! XD





Idk, but I wanted to dig up the pitfall. 



You cant even get in the whirlpool bath....



*OH NO!* If I don't find a pear hes gonna do it! D: Yeah right....



I bet its gonna be hard.



No, just no.... (You get it if you make your villagers original)


----------



## Ray-ACP

I'm going to join! I started on the 19th though so i'll do it until that day. I wanted a town with a huge expanse of land and a right hand side beach and got it ^_^ It's a bit small but this is it:






- - - Post Merge - - -

My house is right at the top left hand corner ABOVE the river LOL nook let me build there. Notice how there's NOTHING across the bridge I have no need to go down there XD


----------



## 00jachna

Remnantique said:


> I'm going to join! I started on the 19th though so i'll do it until that day. I wanted a town with a huge expanse of land and a right hand side beach and got it ^_^ It's a bit small but this is it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My house is right at the top left hand corner ABOVE the river LOL nook let me build there. Notice how there's NOTHING across the bridge I have no need to go down there XD



I like your map!


----------



## Paperboy012305

00jachna said:


> I like your map!


Agree! SO much space on the left.


----------



## Ray-ACP

Was going to put my house there but then I was like...the corner is quite cool. It's so compact lol


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Paperboy012305 said:


> Agree! SO much space on the left.



Yeah, you could totally build anything over there as long as you've got plenty of space and the villager houses aren't in the way.


----------



## Ray-ACP

I guess i'll save it for tilling and projects! Make a little utopia lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

Remnantique said:


> I guess i'll save it for tilling and projects! Make a little utopia lol


Watch out for crappy villager house placements though.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Saw the first aurora in FingRing, it was really pretty :3


----------



## Lancelot

Guys, I have an idea?

Every week we could all post a picture of a favourite part of our town to show how our towns are developing? :O


Also Deena jsut requested the flower Arch


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Guys, I have an idea?
> 
> Every week we could all post a picture of a favourite part of our town to show how our towns are developing? :O
> 
> 
> Also Deena jsut requested the flower Arch


Great Idea! But I don't have a favorite spot in town because there are no paths.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I don't have a favorite spot either, I'm not really planning on huge landscaping (maybe a simple path around town) so I think my town is beautiful in every part of it. <3


----------



## Punchyleaf

The only favorite part of my town is my home LMAO


----------



## Lancelot

It can be whatever.

Like favourite moment of the week.

If everyone posts on Mondays? (Today would be pictures from last week)?


----------



## Libra

Someone else who is super late, but here we go:

View attachment 81392​
In all honesty, I won't be following the rules of this challenge 100% given that I'm transferring some things and I'll obviously do some TT'ing to catch up to the current date. Oh, and I'll be plot-resetting. It would drive me crazy not to, so yeah. ^_~

However, I do plan to play for one year and once I'm on the current date, I'll stop TT'ing. I'm also going to try to complete all four museum collections this time. In my previous town, I completed the art and fossils ones, but I never really bothered with the fish and insects. x_x

I'll post an update later and I'll also try to get a decent picture of my map. And I'd also like to thank Trickilicky again for all her help and advice. You've made me really want to play again and you're super sweet. You rock! <3

Some info about my town; it has a blue train station and apples as a native fruit (those two were the only things I really wanted). It has lots of space and I'm very happy with it. I did have my doubts about it for a while, but Trickilicky gave me some ideas and I think I can really make this town work (something I somehow couldn't do with my previous one).

Starting villagers are Filbert, Deena, Vic, Purrl and Bill. Next to move in will be Pashmina (took me forever to make her plot show up, fortunately it's in a good place!). So currently six villagers, which means three more to go. I have to say I really like Filbert; he's cute and adorable. He got a brown shirt/vest from Purrl today and it looks so good on him. I'll have to remember to get a picture of that! ^_^


----------



## Ray-ACP

That sounds like a good idea, every monday post an update of something you're working on or maybe just something which has changed.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I'll make my post in a little bit then :3


----------



## Ray-ACP

Mira is moving in!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Remnantique said:


> Mira is moving in!


Nice! I love Mira.


----------



## Ray-ACP

Just realised i don't like mira D = lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

Remnantique said:


> Just realised i don't like mira D = lol


-_-


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-did a bit of landscaping
-fountain PWP was built
-set up fairy tale clock PWP
-got the bronze medalist badge
-no hybrids again 
-got the silver net, finally

It was a pretty uneventful day. I can't wait until I'm eligible for the silver axe so that I can chop down more trees. Also, I really want this snow gone. D;


----------



## Punchyleaf

Today I accomplished a couple things.

I managed to recreate the area around Diana's house. Thankfully she left me able to use my original path plan AND she's perfectly lined up with Punchy so I guess she can stick around for a bit.

I've been working on my back room. Going to keep my house as is for a while (upstairs, basement, backroom) since I don't feel I need a bigger size at all.

I paid off my house loan and got a sweets mailbox. Still looking for the sweets roof. Hopefully tomorrow is luckier xD


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> Today in Navidson:
> 
> -did a bit of landscaping
> -fountain PWP was built
> -set up fairy tale clock PWP
> -got the bronze medalist badge
> -no hybrids again
> -got the silver net, finally
> 
> It was a pretty uneventful day. I can't wait until I'm eligible for the silver axe so that I can chop down more trees. Also, I really want this snow gone. D;



The silver axe is sold at the island but it's very rare. If you haven't seen it at your own island maybe do some Club Tortimer traveling? Anyway, I recommend buying a lot of them when you see them cause they still break. 

And then the gold axe doesn't break at all, but you gotta buy like 50 saplings? For it. I haven't unlocked it on my own since I haven't been too diligent about buying saplings. But I did buy a gold axe from some dude on reddit so let me know if you wanna borrow it. You can take it to your town and return it to me once you've finished cutting down what you need to cut down.

Anyway, sorry I haven't made an update yesterday or today. I've been playing but have also been busy with chores. And have also been a little bummed out because I sold my gold shovel to Reese and by the time I had noticed it was too late to reset (I had already saved) Luckily it wasn't super expensive, but it still felt like a lot of money since Satan is actually kinda poor. Here is to hoping that my turnip purchases pay up well 8C


----------



## Xita

Good to see I'm not the only latecomer  Thanks for the welcomes.


Spoiler: Replies






Kippla said:


> Pokemon FTW



*high fives*



Monkey D Luffy said:


> My town is called Oldale :B



Haha, what coincidence.
I bet your town is ten times more interesting than the actual Oldale town.



Hyasynth said:


> Holy crap 10/10 on the villagers could not have done much better
> so like if you ever decide you don't want bam hit me up because i want the colorful villagers



Thanks!
I already love Bam  He's so cute.




It's a holiday so I couldn't get any progress done on actual Mayor activities on the first day but I did get my down payment paid off. It's so amusing going back to getting money by picking up seashells on the beach after using turnips or the island for money for so long. 

I also managed to plant the perfect orange!  I know this sounds weird to mention, but you would not believe how I've managed to destroy the one perfect fruit you get at the start for both my previous towns. The first one I ate without realizing its importance, and then the second I built over it ;___; So yeah, I haven't had a great relationship with fruit. 







Not really big on my layout, it has too much river imo. I was going for a layout with less river but also with Re-Tail close to the Beach. There needs to be a bridge connecting the town plaza and the town hall as soon as possible. 

The main reason I settled for this though was the villagers I had. The town station being green was also a nice bonus. Sprinkle and Bam are my two favorites at the moment, though all of them are really cute.  The other villagers I started with are Mint, Mable, and Chester. 





I pretty much bought out the Nookling store and ended the day with this. It's so messy! I don't have any theme plans at the moment, but I'm sure that by the time I get enough room in the house I'll figure out what to do with it.


----------



## DCB

I'm getting another room added to my house tomorrow, but I think I'm gonna skip bug hunting tonight. I just don't feel up for it. I did a bunch of tours earlier, though, so I guess that makes up for it.


----------



## pocky

Xita said:


> Good to see I'm not the only latecomer  Thanks for the welcomes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Replies
> 
> 
> 
> *high fives*
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, what coincidence.
> I bet your town is ten times more interesting than the actual Oldale town.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> I already love Bam  He's so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a holiday so I couldn't get any progress done on actual Mayor activities on the first day but I did get my down payment paid off. It's so amusing going back to getting money by picking up seashells on the beach after using turnips or the island for money for so long.
> 
> I also managed to plant the perfect orange!  I know this sounds weird to mention, but you would not believe how I've managed to destroy the one perfect fruit you get at the start for both my previous towns. The first one I ate without realizing its importance, and then the second I built over it ;___; So yeah, I haven't had a great relationship with fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really big on my layout, it has too much river imo. I was going for a layout with less river but also with Re-Tail close to the Beach. There needs to be a bridge connecting the town plaza and the town hall as soon as possible.
> 
> The main reason I settled for this though was the villagers I had. The town station being green was also a nice bonus. Sprinkle and Bam are my two favorites at the moment, though all of them are really cute.  The other villagers I started with are Mint, Mable, and Chester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much bought out the Nookling store and ended the day with this. It's so messy! I don't have any theme plans at the moment, but I'm sure that by the time I get enough room in the house I'll figure out what to do with it.



Your tent actually looks better than my house haha. I love your map too --I messed up with perfect fruit on my first town (Eclair) also. Planted it too close to my house so it didnt grow.


----------



## Dewy

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Guys, I have an idea?
> 
> Every week we could all post a picture of a favourite part of our town to show how our towns are developing? :O
> 
> 
> Also Deena jsut requested the flower Arch



I like this idea!! It's so fun to watch everyone's town develop together ^~^
Maybe Saturday/Sunday would be better though since Monday's a work/school day? Idk, it might not make much difference, but I'm going to try to do this on Sundays

I'll do the first one in just a little bit tho

And I envy your flower arch. I _need_ that PWP. :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

there aren't many nice places around my town as of this week, but I'm getting there.
so far I did a bit of landscaping around Whitney's house, and I plan to turn it into a tiny forest with the campsite somewhat nearby. I want the village to have a flowery, garden-ish sort of feel, so just this one area is going to be foresty :/

taa-daa! 



a WIP for sure, but oh well. 
need moar cedar trees :K


----------



## Punchyleaf

The area directly next to my house ^~^ my villagers like to gather here now that I put a path down lol


----------



## 00jachna

Hello everyone! I'm about to head of the school
But when I get back I'd love for someone to help me landscape my town! I've basicly only done one area and then I got stuck lol


----------



## Hazel

Dewy said:


> I like this idea!! It's so fun to watch everyone's town develop together ^~^
> Maybe Saturday/Sunday would be better though since Monday's a work/school day? Idk, it might not make much difference, but I'm going to try to do this on Sundays



Yeah the weekend is a better time imo. I like the idea, I'll post as soon as I've something to post about


----------



## Colour Bandit

I feel very silly right now... I paid of my first loan yesterday, but I forgot to talk to Nook afterwards!!! Gah, I'm now stuck with my tiny house for another day.

On the bright side though Tortimer has showed up and wants to talk about the island, gonna be getting rich soon guys!


----------



## TaMock

funny enough i started my town on the first of january just because i thought it would be easy to track how long i have been using it


----------



## 00jachna

Anyone who wants to help me landscape?


----------



## pocky

8C I'd love landscaping. Unfortunately I return to university today so I probably won't be online until much later


----------



## 00jachna

pocky said:


> 8C I'd love landscaping. Unfortunately I return to university today so I probably won't be online until much later



Aww, well there will be planty left for then xD I've only "finished" one area, outside the trainstation


----------



## Lancelot

Club lLOL opened today. 

Huzzah for being able to show feelings


----------



## DCB

I finally got another hybrid: a pink rose!


----------



## 00jachna

Anyone here wanna play?


----------



## Lancelot

I'll play Jacha ;o


----------



## 00jachna

yay *Adds FC*


----------



## Lancelot

Whos town?


----------



## 00jachna

Opeening mine now

town name is Petoria


----------



## DCB

Spoiler: Today's Hairstyle


----------



## Trickilicky

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Club lLOL opened today.
> 
> Huzzah for being able to show feelings



Mine opened today too! My first emote is 'sleepy'..bit rubbish but better than being an emotionless zombie!



Spoiler: Taciturn stuff



Yesterday I caught a coelacanth and a stringfish, my major achievements of the last few days, lol. I also got a few more PWPs (stone tablet, stadium light and yield sign), finished arranging my flowers and getting quite a few hybrids each day. I also have three jacob's ladders now, yey!

Portia got adopted today, and I hope to replace her with Queenie in the near future. I did a few trades on Sunday and got some neat furniture and a few odds and ends. I actually got my 20% catalog badge in the process too. Today I got my silver gardening badge, so that was good. I've been very lax with working towards badges, so any that I've gotten so far have been accidental. I probably won't actively work on any badges until I've gotten a lot more PWP requests. 

Starting to feel like Taciturn is coming together now, although I have a lot of PWPs to unlock and trees to re-arrange and stuff. But I'm not in any hurry!


----------



## JellyBeans

I've started a tumblr about this challenge :3 if anyone wants to see it its here 

Anyway, I can go to the island as of today so I'm planning on doing some hug hunting tonight! I've also paid off the campsite, enacted the beautiful town ordinance and discovered Jeremiah's plot. And it's only half four!


----------



## Capeet

Spoiler: Today in Ea...




Club LOL opened. Kicks opened yesterday I think.

I totally forgot that Opal is celebrating her birthday today. :/ I didn't get her a present but maybe I give her something if I play more today. This is already the second birthday I forgot in my new town. I'm a good friend, aren't I? 

Charlise is moving out today! That means I'll get a new move in soon, yay! The bad news is that I didn't get any hybrids today. Probably because it snowed yesterday. On the other hand, I did manage to catch a coelacanth! I think it was my first one ever.


----------



## 00jachna

JellyBeans said:


> I'm planning on doing some hug hunting tonight!



I'd also like to do some hug hunting


----------



## JellyBeans

&#55357;&#56834; Woops. Bug and hug hunting would be great.


----------



## 00jachna

xD


----------



## Trickilicky

Libra said:


> Someone else who is super late, but here we go:
> 
> View attachment 81392​
> In all honesty, I won't be following the rules of this challenge 100% given that I'm transferring some things and I'll obviously do some TT'ing to catch up to the current date. Oh, and I'll be plot-resetting. It would drive me crazy not to, so yeah. ^_~
> 
> However, I do plan to play for one year and once I'm on the current date, I'll stop TT'ing. I'm also going to try to complete all four museum collections this time. In my previous town, I completed the art and fossils ones, but I never really bothered with the fish and insects. x_x
> 
> I'll post an update later and I'll also try to get a decent picture of my map. And I'd also like to thank Trickilicky again for all her help and advice. You've made me really want to play again and you're super sweet. You rock! <3
> 
> Some info about my town; it has a blue train station and apples as a native fruit (those two were the only things I really wanted). It has lots of space and I'm very happy with it. I did have my doubts about it for a while, but Trickilicky gave me some ideas and I think I can really make this town work (something I somehow couldn't do with my previous one).
> 
> Starting villagers are Filbert, Deena, Vic, Purrl and Bill. Next to move in will be Pashmina (took me forever to make her plot show up, fortunately it's in a good place!). So currently six villagers, which means three more to go. I have to say I really like Filbert; he's cute and adorable. He got a brown shirt/vest from Purrl today and it looks so good on him. I'll have to remember to get a picture of that! ^_^



Aww I just saw this <3 <3 You rock yourself lady! ^_^ I enjoyed my little trip to Paradise on Sunday, you've got a fab map with tons of potential, and I think you'll have a brilliant year in your new town! PS. I vote Taciturn and Paradise should become twinned towns <3 haha


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

After about a day of thinking I decided that I really wasn't happy with Olympus and so I decided to reset. 
You're now looking at mayor Aubrey of Forest  
I also changed my tumblr url since I'm no longer mayor Ambrosia. My new tumblr url for the challenge is now town-of-forest.



Spoiler:  about Forest












Native fruit: Apples
Villagers: Chester, Sally, Violet, Flip, and Merry
Snow Pattern: Star
Train Station & Town Hall: Blue and Green, respectively

I figured that since I originally started the challenge on the 1st I might as well start this version on the first as well.. plus after TT'ing and such I'll be totally caught up lol


----------



## Hyasynth

I'm finally doing some town planning in Propolis. I don't have a permanent path down yet so I'm using placeholders for now.

The great thing about having a fairly cramped map is that it's quick and easy to path without leaving too many awkward unpathed areas. Too much space was what drove me nuts about my last map. On the downside, I have no idea where a Cafe would go. There's simply no room.


----------



## Punchyleaf

You guys are crazy with the resetting again and Again since each time the master post has to be redone LOL


----------



## Hyasynth

Loviechu said:


> You guys are crazy with the resetting again and Again since each time the master post has to be redone LOL


It really is getting out of hand. Not because updating the list is especially difficult or time-consuming (it isn't), but because it means there's going to be a lot of time traveling going on in a challenge that specifically forbids it. I understand resetting and TTing a week in, but it's been 20 days now.

Are people who get bit by the reset bug in March going to get three free months of time traveling? How about in June? Should there maybe be a cut-off date to make sure this doesn't happen? Because Time Travel: The Experience is not fun or challenging, and eventually it'll get to the point where people will TT past the entire game and by the time they catch up there's nothing to do.


----------



## Punchyleaf

The cut off date should be the end of january. It's the one year challenge that specifically started at january 1st and FORBIDS Time traveling. 
The entire point of the challenge is to take it day by day. Not restart 3 weeks later to get 3 weeks of TT :/


----------



## Hyasynth

Loviechu said:


> The cut off date should be the end of january. It's the one year challenge that specifically started at january 1st and FORBIDS Time traveling.
> The entire point of the challenge is to take it day by day. Not restart 3 weeks later to get 3 weeks of TT :/


Agreed. I do have an idea that might work, an unofficial rule of sorts:

Why not make it so people can join on the 1st of any month? So anyone who wants to restart or is just discovering this thread can do so on February 1st without having to catch up, and those getting the reset itch halfway through have to work with what they've got until the next month rolls around? 

It might create some chaos with people being at radically different points in the game, and some people's challenge might roll into 2016, but it would allow new people to join and people who would otherwise drop out to start fresh.

Would something like this work for people? Tell me what you think.


----------



## Lancelot

If anyone restarts after January  dont think they should be allowed/counted as participatong


----------



## Hazel

Loviechu said:


> The cut off date should be the end of january. It's the one year challenge that specifically started at january 1st and FORBIDS Time traveling.
> The entire point of the challenge is to take it day by day. Not restart 3 weeks later to get 3 weeks of TT :/





Hyasynth said:


> Agreed. I do have an idea that might work, an unofficial rule of sorts:
> 
> Why not make it so people can join on the 1st of any month? So anyone who wants to restart or is just discovering this thread can do so on February 1st without having to catch up, and those getting the reset itch halfway through have to work with what they've got until the next month rolls around?
> 
> It might create some chaos with people being at radically different points in the game, and some people's challenge might roll into 2016, but it would allow new people to join and people who would otherwise drop out to start fresh.
> 
> Would something like this work for people? Tell me what you think.



That seems reasonable. I agree with you guys. I mean it was understandable when people started a few days to a week late but imo once you've started you shouldn't reset. It goes against the point of the challenge. And if you do at least start on the actual date so you're not TTing up to three weeks or more.


----------



## lazuli

Hyasynth said:


> It really is getting out of hand. Not because updating the list is especially difficult or time-consuming (it isn't), but because it means there's going to be a lot of time traveling going on in a challenge that specifically forbids it. I understand resetting and TTing a week in, but it's been 20 days now.
> 
> Are people who get bit by the reset bug in March going to get three free months of time traveling? How about in June? Should there maybe be a cut-off date to make sure this doesn't happen? Because Time Travel: The Experience is not fun or challenging, and eventually it'll get to the point where people will TT past the entire game and by the time they catch up there's nothing to do.



.........................if someone resets 5 months or 8 months from now, they can do it until the next year, meaning if i reset on april 13 2015, id finish my challenge on april 13 2016
they dont HAVE to start on jan 1

- - - Post Merge - - -



Loviechu said:


> The cut off date should be the end of january. It's the one year challenge that specifically started at january 1st and FORBIDS Time traveling.
> The entire point of the challenge is to take it day by day. Not restart 3 weeks later to get 3 weeks of TT :/



VARIANT OF RULES



Hyasynth said:


> Agreed. I do have an idea that might work, an unofficial rule of sorts:
> 
> Why not make it so people can join on the 1st of any month? So anyone who wants to restart or is just discovering this thread can do so on February 1st without having to catch up, and those getting the reset itch halfway through have to work with what they've got until the next month rolls around?
> 
> It might create some chaos with people being at radically different points in the game, and some people's challenge might roll into 2016, but it would allow new people to join and people who would otherwise drop out to start fresh.
> 
> Would something like this work for people? Tell me what you think.



who made you monarch of the challenge



Hazel said:


> That seems reasonable. I agree with you guys. I mean it was understandable when people started a few days to a week late but imo once you've started you shouldn't reset. It goes against the point of the challenge. And if you do at least start on the actual date so you're not TTing up to three weeks or more.



one year challenge should be a full year of playing REGARDLESS of when the participant starts
i wouldnt have a full year if i stopped on jan 18 because i want to do the full 365 days so ill end my challenge on jan 18 2016

i get the appeal of starting and ending on jan 1 but you cant have what you want if its someone else's game


----------



## Punchyleaf

Then why bother joining the challenge if you won't even follow the rules?
And "you" is used as a general term here. Not you specifically.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The challenge specifically says "January 1st"
"No time travel" 

Ignoring the main focal points renders this into a reset thread, which is stickied at the top of the forum

Also not sure why you're getting so defensive and attacking everyone.


----------



## lazuli

Loviechu said:


> Then why bother joining the challenge if you won't even follow the rules?
> And "you" is used as a general term here. Not you specifically.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The challenge specifically says "January 1st"
> "No time travel"
> 
> Ignoring the main focal points renders this into a reset thread, which is stickied at the top of the forum



you need to chill
i know it wasnt about me ok im not dumb
once again, "VARIANT OF RULES"
you can add or remove some rules as long as you do the main focus: play for 365 days.
and its not stickied its the first goddamn post


----------



## Punchyleaf

computertrash said:


> you need to chill
> i know it wasnt about me ok im not dumb
> once again, "VARIANT OF RULES"
> you can add or remove some rules as long as you do the main focus: play for 365 days.
> and its not stickied its the first goddamn post



You should take your own advice.
But seeing as you have reset your town again and again, I can see why you're getting so uptight about this.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Well since there's some kind of unspoken rule about no resetting and such feel free to count me out of the challenge since I'm apparently already disqualified and not welcome here


----------



## 00jachna

What the crud happend here? xD


----------



## lazuli

Loviechu said:


> You should take your own advice.
> But seeing as you have reset your town again and again, I can see why you're getting so uptight about this.



ok ive only reset it twice because i didnt like my house placement and thats IT. youre not high and mighty for not resetting in this 20 day period
just stop ok youre dragging this on



00jachna said:


> What the crud happend here? xD



hayan said somethin bout changing masterpost when someone resets then this


----------



## 00jachna

I've read the comments... since i didn't start my game on January 1st I'm not really in the challange? 
(I got the town on like January 9th or something)


----------



## Hazel

Guys I don't think the restarting is the problem really, it's the time travelling almost three weeks to catch up that comes with restarting that goes against the challenge. I mean isn't the point of the challenge is to play for a year without time traveling?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Lol "high and mighty" oh god.

And actually, I said it. Not Hyasynth. If you're going to try and put blame on someone, at least do it correctly.
I just simply said


Loviechu said:


> You guys are crazy with the resetting again and Again since each time the master post has to be redone LOL


not one thing was said about excluding anyone or anything. She was only giving mere suggestions. Computertrash, you are blowing this WAAAAY out of proportion.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hazel said:


> Guys I don't think the restarting is the problem really, it's the time travelling almost three weeks to catch up that comes with restarting that goes against the challenge. I mean isn't the point of the challenge is to play for a year without time traveling?


And this ^^ basically


----------



## lazuli

00jachna said:


> I've read the comments... since i didn't start my game on January 1st I'm not really in the challange?
> (I got the town on like January 9th or something)



you decide if youre in or not, not somebody else



Hazel said:


> Guys I don't think the restarting is the problem really, it's the time travelling almost three weeks to catch up that comes with restarting that goes against the challenge. I mean isn't the point of the challenge is to play for a year without time traveling?



yes you can do that without having to start on jan 1
you dont HAVE to time travel to catch up or start the game on the first
if someone comes in late on march 27 they can complete their challenge on march 27 the next year AS LONG AS ITS A YEAR OF PLAYING


----------



## Hazel

00jachna said:


> I've read the comments... since i didn't start my game on January 1st I'm not really in the challange?
> (I got the town on like January 9th or something)



I started on the 4th myself. I think early on it was fine because people hadn't seen the thread or in my case hadn't decided if they wanted to do it or not in time. I am intending to play until the fourth next year. As long as you do the same I can't see why you wouldn't


----------



## 00jachna

I declare myself in the challange


----------



## Lancelot

Trash, the problem isnt the restting it's the time travelling.

You can say 'oo dont do it then, just go from a year where you started' but the problem is people are doing that and time travelling to catch up after restting onceor twice.
I feel as if the whole point inthis challenge was us, as a collective, doing it from January to Januart together amd then sharing our owns next january.

If people start like in may this thread is going to be long since dead.


----------



## lazuli

Loviechu said:


> Lol "high and mighty" oh god.
> 
> And actually, I said it. Not Hyasynth. If you're going to try and put blame on someone, at least do it correctly.
> I just simply said
> 
> not one thing was said about excluding anyone or anything. She was only giving mere suggestions. Computertrash, you are blowing this WAAAAY out of proportion.



does it matter if someone reset their game for whatever reason
no
does it matter if someone wants to tt to catch up esp if we're this early on in the challenge
no
does it matter if someone wants to start their challenge on a different day
no
dont have to abide by the rules completely, i bet at least 3 people participating are plot resetting, even though op said not to


Toeto said:


> You can still participate in this challenge, even though January first already passed. Just pick your own date and well, play for a year . We would be happy to adopt you in our little community.
> 
> ** You have to start your game on January first.
> *You can reset for a town map as much as you like, but it's important that you plant the town tree on this day.
> 
> * *Don't transfer anything.*
> Yes, you can trade for things on this forum but don't transfer all your 1000 hybrids and rare stuff and bells into your new town. It's no fun, trust me.
> 
> ** Don't time travel.
> *This may be the most important rule of all, but you cannot and will not time travel. Play day by day.
> 
> ** Don't plot reset.
> *If you really want to, I cannot hold you back. But really, it's fun to see your town grow in one year without having the upper hand in everything that happens.​


​


----------



## Hazel

computertrash said:


> yes you can do that without having to start on jan 1
> you dont HAVE to time travel to catch up or start the game on the first
> if someone comes in late on march 27 they can complete their challenge on march 27 the next year AS LONG AS ITS A YEAR OF PLAYING



I never said you couldn't. I just said the TTing is against the point of the challenge


----------



## lazuli

Hazel said:


> I never said you couldn't. I just said the TTing is against the point of the challenge



op even said that you dont hav to completely abide by the rules but that its recommended. read: not required


----------



## Hazel

*sigh* She said she wouldn't stop anyone from plot resetting. She didn't say anything about the TT rule being optional.


----------



## Punchyleaf

This entire thing is just pure lol worthy now


----------



## Lancelot

the problem isnt the restting it's the time travelling.

You can say 'oo dont do it then, just go from a year where you started' but the problem is people are doing that and time travelling to catch up after restting onceor twice.
I feel as if the whole point inthis challenge was us, as a collective, doing it from January to Januart together amd then sharing our owns next january.

If people start like in may this thread is going to be long since dead.

 I'll reiterate that the whole point in this challenge is to get back into the game alongside each other day by day without Tt'ing and all starting around the same day so we can share our towns once we finish.


----------



## Hazel

Loviechu said:


> This entire thing is just pure lol worthy now



Yeah it's a bit ridiculous really


----------



## Punchyleaf

Hazel you can't reason with ignorance. Computertrash has decided to infer the rules as that it abides by what he wants to infer them as. Just leave it alone before this whole thread turns to poo and possible locked


----------



## lazuli

Hazel said:


> *sigh* She said she wouldn't stop anyone from plot resetting. She didn't say anything about the TT rule being optional.



do you always follow every single rule people tell you or

man now i wish i could edit the masterpost to take my info out somebody do that now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Loviechu said:


> Hazel you can't reason with ignorance. Computertrash has decided to infer the rules s that it abides by what he wants to infer them as. Just leave it alone before this whole thread turns to poo and possible locked



if you really think that this thread being locked is possible, then hahahhahahah a.


----------



## Lancelot

the problem isnt the restting it's the time travelling.

You can say 'oo dont do it then, just go from a year where you started' but the problem is people are doing that and time travelling to catch up after restting onceor twice.
I feel as if the whole point inthis challenge was us, as a collective, doing it from January to Januart together amd then sharing our owns next january.

If people start like in may this thread is going to be long since dead.

I'll reiterate that the whole point in this challenge is to get back into the game alongside each other day by day without Tt'ing and all starting around the same day so we can share our towns once we finish.


EVERYONE NEEDS TO SHUT UP AND STOP ARGUING.

COMPUTERTRASH, YOU ARE INTERPRETING THE RULES DIFFERENT TO EVERYONE ELSE, WHICH IS IN THE WRONG WAY.

IF YOU DON'T WANT TO PARTICIPATE DON'T.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Monkey D Luffy Stop it xD you're making me read what you wrote THREE TIMES lol

Anyways, gonna go tan at the island. Starting to lose my bronze skin. Can't have that going on now.


----------



## Hazel

Loviechu said:


> Hazel you can't reason with ignorance. Computertrash has decided to infer the rules as that it abides by what he wants to infer them as. Just leave it alone before this whole thread turns to poo and possible locked



Don't worry I have no intention to continue. I'll have my update up soon


----------



## 00jachna

*GUYS AND GALS!*
Please stop this arguing about the rules. Everyone has their own ways of playing, right?
Can't we just go back to the happy little comunity we were when I joined a day or two ago?​
Rules here, rules there
in the end, isn't it all for fun?


----------



## Punchyleaf

00jachna

The NVM in your signature made that post so much more hilarious xD I read it then read the NVM since It was in big bold letters and thought you were just making a sadistic joke hehe


----------



## Lancelot

Loviechu said:


> Monkey D Luffy Stop it xD you're making me read what you wrote THREE TIMES lol
> 
> Anyways, gonna go tan at the island. Starting to lose my bronze skin. Can't have that going on now.



People should list then ;u;


----------



## 00jachna

xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW, can anyone tell me how to post screenshots? I have no idea how and I'd like to show my town ;-;


----------



## Punchyleaf

00jachna said:


> xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> BTW, can anyone tell me how to post screenshots? I have no idea how and I'd like to show my town ;-;


If you use the attachment system from here, it costs 2 bells per image I believe.
I just either use Miiverse for a HQ pic, then save it to my desktop or phone, then post here, or just use tinypic and take the img url from the links they provide after uploading

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> People should list then ;u;



I'm Afraid I can't make lists


----------



## 00jachna

How do I transfer screenshots to my laptop? I'm really bad at this kinda' stuff


----------



## Paperboy012305

Spoiler: Just ignore and write your update Paperboy....






She wants a Sea Bass and its the most beautiful fish in the world! (Yeah right)



JACKPOT! I'm sure to get Shampoodle in no time! 



First day of Club LOL, what emotion am I gonna get? And i'm gonna groove it tonight! 



RWAR! THIS IS MY FIRST EMOTION!!!


----------



## 00jachna

You can use miiverse on a laptop?


----------



## Punchyleaf

00jachna said:


> How do I transfer screenshots to my laptop? I'm really bad at this kinda' stuff



If your computer has an SD card slot, then you turn off your system, remove the sd and put it in your computer then import all the images ^^


----------



## Lancelot

EVERYONE POST YOUR FIRST EMOTION YOU GOT!


----------



## Punchyleaf

00jachna said:


> You can use miiverse on a laptop?



After you upload your pic to miiverse from your 3ds, you can access miiverse on your desktop ^~^


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> EVERYONE POST YOUR FIRST EMOTION YOU GOT!


Lol I just did in my update.


----------



## 00jachna

It's old so I'm fairly sure it doesn't. Can you explain the miiverse-way, pretty please? ;-;


----------



## Hazel

Okaaaaay now that everything's back to normal...



Spoiler:  Everlong Day 20



- Helped Gulliver get to Italy

- Club LOL is finally open for business (I got the mistaken emote)

- Meteor shower in town

- Maple came to visit

- More hybrids

I can't wait to get the silver watering can... :L


----------



## Punchyleaf

00jachna said:


> It's old so I'm fairly sure it doesn't. Can you explain the miiverse-way, pretty please? ;-;



Haha ok :>
You do have an NNID account, yes?


----------



## 00jachna

Yup


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ok well, just when you get something you want to take an image of, don't hit L&R, just hit home, open miiverse, and it should automatically take you to the Animal Crossing New Leaf community since it's the game you're currently playing. Go to "post" then to the top right of the screen that loads, it should show you like a blank image and a +
Click that, then click either the bottom of top image (whichever you would like to post) then add either a text or drawing since you can't just post the image alone.
Once that's done
Go back to your game, then go to your desktop, open up www.miiverse.com
Input your information to log in, then click on your activities. Your image is there and should be able to be saved ^~^


----------



## 00jachna

Loviechu said:


> Ok well, just when you get something you want to take an image of, don't hit L&R, just hit home, open miiverse, and it should automatically take you to the Animal Crossing New Leaf community since it's the game you're currently playing. Go to "post" then to the top right of the screen that loads, it should show you like a blank image and a +
> Click that, then click either the bottom of top image (whichever you would like to post) then add either a text or drawing since you can't just post the image alone.
> Once that's done
> Go back to your game, then go to your desktop, open up www.miiverse.com
> Input your information to log in, then click on your activities. Your image is there and should be able to be saved ^~^



Aww, you're a lifesaver! Thank you so much! (you still up for Deirdre though?)


----------



## Punchyleaf

00jachna said:


> Aww, you're a lifesaver! Thank you so much! (you still up for Deirdre though?)


No problem! :'D and yes yes I definitely am still up for her hehe!

Currently talking to shrunk to get my first emotion, hopefully it's something fabulous

- - - Post Merge - - -

OHEY does anyone have a sweets roof in their Nook Homes today?


----------



## Redficasu

I would do this, but i dont have a second copy    this looks so fun too.....


----------



## Colour Bandit

Day 3:
I corrected my mistake of not talking to Nook after paying my loan so tomorrow I will get a bigger house tomorrow, I also spoke to Tortimer and tomorrow I will get to go to the island, I visited a few of my neighbours houses (after being invited) but I accidentally stood Coach up when he came to visit my house! :/ I forgot to take any pictures so none for today, sorry!

I've had some ideas for museum displays when I unlock that, I was thinking of:
- A history display, so some Egyptian stuff for example,
- A space display, I'll probably start a second character and load up all their patterns as pictures of planets and stuff,
- A library.
- Not sure about the fourth room, maybe a Nintendo display? (I have a ton of play coins so I will load up with fortune cookies over time)

Also with my future second character I'd like to eventually make their house into a spa, with the main room as the reception and one side room as a ladies room and the other for the men and maybe the back as a little bar? Though this will happen a lot later in the year as I want to focus on my main character first.

EDIT: @00jachna (and anyone else who might want this) I use http://www.webrender.net/imgur on my 3DS web browser to upload my screenshots and so far it has worked really well. I prefer it since I get paranoid about taking out the sd card so with this I don't have to!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> OHEY does anyone have a sweets roof in their Nook Homes today?


No, I don't. Sorry, but you can try posting in the Train Station Board.


----------



## Hyasynth

Hoooly crap, looks like I caused a ****storm. I'm sorry, I did not mean to push anyone's buttons or make anyone feel excluded. I'm not going to push the issue any farther or mention it again, but I didn't want to just act like I didn't just derail the thread for two pages. That'd just be scummy.



Paperboy012305 said:


> View attachment 81481
> 
> RWAR! THIS IS MY FIRST EMOTION!!!


I got this one too. It's the best emote to spam on villagers you don't like.


----------



## 00jachna

OMG finaly yesh! anyways here's a bit of my town. It's the only area I have worked on so far.
Though I feel kinda sad wasting 4 of my 30 PWP's on streetlamps -.-'


----------



## Paperboy012305

00jachna said:


> View attachment 81482
> 
> OMG finaly yesh! anyways here's a bit of my town. It's the only area I have worked on so far.
> Though I feel kinda sad wasting 4 of my 30 PWP's on streetlamps -.-'


OMG! Now THAT'S well developing a town, kudos to you! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need to have my town with paths.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyasynth said:


> Hoooly crap, looks like I caused a ****storm. I'm sorry, I did not mean to push anyone's buttons or make anyone feel excluded. I'm not going to push the issue any farther or mention it again, but I didn't want to just act like I didn't just derail the thread for two pages. That'd just be scummy.
> 
> 
> I got this one too. It's the best emote to spam on villagers you don't like.


Hehe, I totally know who i'm gonna use them on.


----------



## Punchyleaf

This is what I got. What a great emote •, n ,•

- - - Post Merge - - -





I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS OUTFIT.
In my entire time playing ACNL since release date, I've never once gotten this shirt. I love it.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> This is what I got. What a great emote •, n ,•
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS OUTFIT.
> In my entire time playing ACNL since release date, I've never once gotten this shirt. I love it.


I always think a person with those glasses on I think of a Mad Doctor (Evil or not)


----------



## DCB

Just as an aside, the way I get screenshots from my 3DS to my laptop is by emailing them to myself as attachments using gmail.com on the 3DS Browser.

Also, I don't have pictures yet, but the emotions I have are the hysterical crying and heartbreak ones. I haven't been keeping up with getting them, though.


----------



## Lancelot

I found this website-

http://sinreiinfinity.blog33.fc2.com/blog-entry-8.html

She has THE MOST beautiful designs ever ;o;


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I found this website-
> 
> http://sinreiinfinity.blog33.fc2.com/blog-entry-8.html
> 
> She has THE MOST beautiful designs ever ;o;


That's the site I use to build my town with paths and everything else that's there. I can't believe you didn't find this way back then.


----------



## DCB

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I found this website-
> 
> http://sinreiinfinity.blog33.fc2.com/blog-entry-8.html
> 
> She has THE MOST beautiful designs ever ;o;



I wish I were that talented. Hopefully, if I practice making designs frequently, I'll get better and better.


----------



## Ray-ACP

Yay! Toke me a while because i'm a bit of a slow mo, but I set up a tumblr blog for my one year challenge! I'll be updating this throughout the year and then at the end of the year I can look back and see how things have changed ^_^ http://ivytreesoyc.tumblr.com/

I need to upload more but so far i've:

- Made a little Flower Garden [ have 2 orange hybrids! ]
- Need my development permit XD at 80%
- I've just paid off my first house payment after the tent
- Invited Wolfgang from another town to stay at mine =3

Planting my tree, I should've taken the day picture lol WELL THEN EXACTLY


----------



## lazuli

apologies that i overreacted. i just have so much pent up anger in me, not that seeing white people tweets about MLK helped in any way
i truly am a horrible person to be around with

i was saying (and failed in doing so) that people have their own rules that they add and they can remove rules if they feel is necessary. we're only about 3 weeks in so its better for people to reset now if they realise they don't like a certain aspect of their town than it would for them to reset in 7 months or deal with a town they cant stand.
they could TT for several reasons, one of which would be to catch up with the rest of you guys and feel as included as the majority of participants. other people TTing in their towns do not affect you or your game in any way.

=

also i asked for my town to be removed from the masterlist, which has not been done so yet.


----------



## pocky

Man, this makes me really sad :/ it looks like TWO people have already quit because of the argument... to me the best thing about this challenge was becoming closer as a community. But now things have gotten so hostile... Maybe we shouldn't be so strict :/


----------



## 00jachna

pocky said:


> Man, this makes me really sad :/ it looks like TWO people have already quit because of the argument... to me the best thing about this challenge was becoming closer as a community. But now things have gotten so hostile... Maybe we shouldn't be so strict :/



What? who quit :c


----------



## Bluedressblondie

I started this on Jan. 1st, so put me on the list! I did it last year too. Why can some people edit it? Can I edit it?


----------



## pocky

00jachna said:


> What? who quit :c



When the argument was going on AnnaThePolarBear said this:



AnnaThePolarBear said:


> Well since there's some kind of unspoken rule about no resetting and such feel free to count me out of the challenge since I'm apparently already disqualified and not welcome here



But I don't know if it means that she is quitting or not. I sent her a PM saying I hoped that she'd stay because she has been here since day 1 and I've really enjoyed her updates.

And just now computertrash said that he wanted to be removed from the masterlist. I sent him a PM as well for the same reasons I sent one to Anna.


----------



## Hyasynth

computertrash said:


> they could TT for several reasons, one of which would be to catch up with the rest of you guys and feel as included as the majority of participants. other people TTing in their towns do not affect you or your game in any way.


This is a legitimate point, my thoughts were more along the possibility of people still wanting to join months into the challenge and then thinking they have to TT past a big chunk of the game, not with any of the people in this thread right now. But it was unnecessarily strict and total overreach on my part and for that I apologize.



> also i asked for my town to be removed from the masterlist, which has not been done so yet.


I must have missed this earlier but it's done now, sorry about that. If you ever want to be added back just let me know.


----------



## 00jachna

Oh, :c I hope they come back


----------



## pocky

Same. This is a total buzz kill for me :/


----------



## Ray-ACP

I think it's ok to start now = S I only found out about this on the 19th January so that's why I joined. I was restarting anyway. My updates will just be a little less old but once everyone has unlocked most of the shops and things you won't even notice the difference in me being a bit behind. I'm really excited someone is doing this ^_^ Hope that person comes back soon = ( there shouldn't be any arguing here but only fun =3


----------



## 00jachna

How about we just forget everything that has happend and "start over" this face with a smile on our faces


----------



## Ray-ACP

pocky said:


> Same. This is a total buzz kill for me :/



Aww cheer up = ( We're only just beginning! There's alot of great stuff to come = p As I said before I think it'll be fine for the people joining slightly late, since once their shops are unlocked they will appear on the same page as everyone else. The only difference being their town tree. I guess it would be a bit strange with people joining months late and then updating and it will seem as if we've gone back in time lol


----------



## Hazel

*sigh* They shouldn't feel like they have to leave. I mean it should have just been a reasonable discussion and shouldn't have escalated to this point. I also hope they reconsider, it seems a shame to miss out because of something so silly.


----------



## pocky

Remnantique said:


> Aww cheer up = ( We're only just beginning! There's alot of great stuff to come = p As I said before I think it'll be fine for the people joining slightly late, since once their shops are unlocked they will appear on the same page as everyone else. The only difference being their town tree. I guess it would be a bit strange with people joining months late and then updating and it will seem as if we've gone back in time lol



Well, I've been here since day one so it doesn't affect me directly. I'm just sad cause I didn't want anyone to feel left out or feel like they had to leave. But Jachna is right, better to just keep going without stressing over it anymore. Hopefully things will not get so hostile in the future.


----------



## lazuli

Hazel said:


> *sigh* They shouldn't feel like they have to leave. I mean it should have just been a reasonable discussion and shouldn't have escalated to this point. I also hope they reconsider, it seems a shame to miss out because of something so silly.



theres not much to miss out, really. its just all daily postings and some trade posts here. holidays/events should have more posts tho.
ALSO: *reminder that feb 16 (monday) will be festivale.*


----------



## Ray-ACP

Yea, I didn't see what actuallyed happen but I guess we can't change what's already happened if they've already decided to leave. These things just happen = ) Hows things going with your town?


----------



## pocky

its going great  gonna post my daily update soon
well... triple update, I think? I dont remember doing one Sunday or Monday

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: today in hell




saved up 10 million bells! 


that awkward moment when only Lolly and Isabelle show up to your bench inauguration


my house is looking so shabby B))


got the archway sculpture --also got the lighthouse (sunday) and some stop sign (monday)

  
been doing some town decorating 


spent a little over 2 million on turnips sunday hoping it pays off!

 
learned my first emoticon: worry


----------



## Ray-ACP

Whoaaaaaaaaaaaa all that money already? Do you buy turnips and put them on the ground outside? Also LOL to tutu saying making like in hell better. I have her too =3


----------



## 00jachna

Hey, I just thought of an idea! Since I got to borrow my friends copy of the game (he never played it) I thought I could turn it in to the OYC-cycling town! So that YOU can get atleast one villager that you really like!
If you guys like this idea i'll probably just say whenever a villager is in boxes giving anyone the chance to get that villager for FREE! (Marina is all mine though)


----------



## pocky

I have some in my locker but I couldnt fit them all in there (cause Im storing stuff there) The bad thing is that turnips count as trash so Isabelle keeps telling me to clean up my town


----------



## Ray-ACP

pocky said:


> I have some in my locker but I couldnt fit them all in there (cause Im storing stuff there) The bad thing is that turnips count as trash so Isabelle keeps telling me to clean up my town



Do they not go off putting them on the ground? I guess it's one of the only ways to get the gold badge for turnips easily


----------



## pocky

Remnantique said:


> Do they not go off putting them on the ground? I guess it's one of the only ways to get the gold badge for turnips easily



They'll rot after one week even if they're on the ground (if thats what you mean) And yeah, I'm mostly only doing this for the badge. Will stop buying so many once I get gold. But so far Reese has only been buying them for less than 100 bells  (and I paid 105)


----------



## X2k5a7y

00jachna said:


> Hey, I just thought of an idea! Since I got to borrow my friends copy of the game (he never played it) I thought I could turn it in to the OYC-cycling town! So that YOU can get atleast one villager that you really like!
> If you guys like this idea i'll probably just say whenever a villager is in boxes giving anyone the chance to get that villager for FREE! (Marina is all mine though)



That's actually a really cool idea! Unfortunately, because so many people post in here, it's easy for posts to get lost and unseen or ignored.
The master list still hasn't been updated with my information, and I posted it twice. 
So, good idea? Yes. Practical? I'm not so sure.
Thank you for being so generous, as to even offer to do that! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I would be most gracious if someone would remove me from the list.
I've decided that I no longer wish to be a part of this challenge. 
If I want to do a one year challenge, I shall do it by myself, in my own time, with my own rules.
Thank you. Also, I will re-quote this post, until I have been removed.


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-unlocked the QR machine, finally
-fairy tale clock was built
-got a new room added to my house

I'm gonna do some extensive bug hunting tonight since I missed last night.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Thank you for promptly removing me ^_^


----------



## Hyasynth

X2k5a7y said:


> Thank you for promptly removing me ^_^


I take it there's nothing I can say to change your mind, but it's still sad to see you and others go so soon.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> I take it there's nothing I can say to change your mind, but it's still sad to see you and others go so soon.


I'm never leaving this. Its just too much fun to leave.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Hyasynth said:


> I take it there's nothing I can say to change your mind, but it's still sad to see you and others go so soon.



No. I've got to much going on in my life right now, to keep up with a town regularly and everything else I want to keep up with.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I've done it! I finally got my Hero's boots!! So happy. I love the plain brown / blackness of them. I'm disappointed that Nintendo did not offer a variety of boots. Hopefully the next generation game can let you customize clothes a bit more


----------



## Xita

pocky said:


> Your tent actually looks better than my house haha. I love your map too --I messed up with perfect fruit on my first town (Eclair) also. Planted it too close to my house so it didnt grow.



Lol how is that possible? And aww, I wish there would've been some way for them to warn us about it beforehand.

Day 2 is pretty much complete.  







And now I actually have a house!  And Saharah was here today so I also have wallpaper! (She also put up a robofloor but that looks terrible with the wallpaper so it's gone.)

Took care of all the initial mayor stuff so now I have to find a way to get that approval percentage up  I tried my best, but it only got up to 51%. If I have time I'm gonna try to work on it tonight but it'll probably get finished tomorrow. I remember this being easier last time...

Edit:


Colour Bandit said:


> EDIT: @00jachna (and anyone else who might want this) I use http://www.webrender.net/imgur on my 3DS web browser to upload my screenshots and so far it has worked really well. I prefer it since I get paranoid about taking out the sd card so with this I don't have to!



Thank you so much for this! I was really scared about having to take out the sd card over and over again and risk it corrupting. I have quite a few games on there so that's a nightmare scenario for me.


----------



## pocky

Xita said:


>



whoa, your house is looking so cute T_T Tiny but adorable haha

--- 

BTW, does anyone wanna visit Hell? I wanna try and get more visitors for the train station remodel


----------



## Xita

Thanks Pocky. 

I'd love to visit but I've got homework >>' I don't really have time for serious AC playtime till the weekend unfortunately...


----------



## pocky

it's okay 
I'll be on the same boat soon (just got back to uni) so I know the feel


----------



## Dewy

wait so now there are two threads...? but one is 365.25?

what was wrong with this one? did someone just want to make a slightly longer challenge to outdo this one or something?

sorry if you guys already went over this. i have no idea what's going on lol



- - - Post Merge - - -

good news: Pippy moved out today! Woo ~

now there's space for a camper to move in ^^
getting our first camper tomorrow


----------



## Punchyleaf

They just made a new thread since this one is so "strict" with rules.

So the other thread doesn't matter if you TT, plot reset, do whatever etc etc as long as you play for a Full year of whenever you decide to start


----------



## lazuli

Dewy said:


> wait so now there are two threads...? but one is 365.25?
> 
> what was wrong with this one? did someone just want to make a slightly longer challenge to outdo this one or something?
> 
> sorry if you guys already went over this. i have no idea what's going on lol
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> good news: Pippy moved out today! Woo ~
> 
> now there's space for a camper to move in ^^
> getting our first camper tomorrow



a year is technically 365.25 days so i was being more precise
some people dropped out because they couldnt abide by these rules completely (no TTing, no plot resetting, etc)

pippy is that rabbit that zulehan had as his avatar/signature right??? she looks cute.
im guessin that you had your campsite ceremony today fi you say therell be a camper tomorrow then??


----------



## Dewy

Loviechu said:


> They just made a new thread since this one is so "strict" with rules.
> 
> So the other thread doesn't matter if you TT, plot reset, do whatever etc etc as long as you play for a Full year of whenever you decide to start



even though there are only four simple rules here? xD

ok, thanks for telling me. i'm not as lost now :3


----------



## pocky

Dewy said:


> wait so now there are two threads...? but one is 365.25?
> 
> what was wrong with this one? did someone just want to make a slightly longer challenge to outdo this one or something?
> 
> sorry if you guys already went over this. i have no idea what's going on lol



There was an argument a few pages back. Basically a few members were upset because too many people were joining in late/resetting their towns when it had already been 3 weeks. They pointed out that it would make the challenge too confusing/break the per-established rules. And that nobody should be able to 'officially' join after January was over. As a result a few people got upset and dropped out of the challenge.

I PM'd computertrash to see if he was okay and we were talking about making another thread that was more laid back. That way anyone that wanted to reset or join late into the challenge could do so without bothering the people in this thread. So basically like a compromise where everyone can be happy. The ones that wanna keep a more strict town can update here, whereas people that wanna join in late can go to that other thread without disturbing the ones here.

Personally I'll be taking part in both challenges


----------



## Dewy

computertrash said:


> pippy is that rabbit that zulehan had as his avatar/signature right??? she looks cute.
> im guessin that you had your campsite ceremony today fi you say therell be a camper tomorrow then??



yup, pippy's that rabbit with the blue/green hair. not a big fan of her personally ;o
and yes! our campsite is finally built. took me forever to place it hah


----------



## lazuli

if some people dont like the new thread, you can just ignore it and continue here. some people can get stressed over these 'four little rules' and in making 'keep your town for a full year' the only rule, they'd be more comfortable with doing what they've normally been doing and not have to worry about joining late or tting to 'catch up' or whatever
its actually been really nice to read your guys' posts about your towns and your progress and how well youre all doing, how youre committed to completing this challenge and everything.


----------



## Dewy

computertrash said:


> if some people dont like the new thread, you can just ignore it and continue here. some people can get stressed over these 'four little rules' and in making 'keep your town for a full year' the only rule, they'd be more comfortable with doing what they've normally been doing and not have to worry about joining late or tting to 'catch up' or whatever
> its actually been really nice to read your guys' posts about your towns and your progress and how well youre all doing, how youre committed to completing this challenge and everything.



sounds good to me. the whole point of the challenge was to get people to "fall back in love" with the game again and start enjoying it if they weren't anymore, so as long as that's happening people should do whatever they feel like <3

i already broke a couple rules here (plot reset twice and transferred a bunch of clovers from my last town), but i'm not going to leave. hopefully everyone's fine with that haha.


----------



## pocky

I'll be doing both. I want to have a million towns and then cry when I can't maintain them all. Though seeing as how I'm back in university I don't know for how much longer I'll be able to keep up with this one :'( Either I'll TT the entire week over the weekend or I'll only be able to play over the weekends. Hopefully I'll find the time to play every day. I really wanna see how long I can maintain Hell without TTing


----------



## DCB

Oh! I forgot to mention another thing that happened today:

I asked about a present in the Mail Center and got an Aquarius Urn.


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> Oh! I forgot to mention another thing that happened today:
> 
> I asked about a present in the Mail Center and got an Aquarius Urn.



WHAT! Thank you so much for telling us this  I'll go get mine!


----------



## DCB

pocky said:


> WHAT! Thank you so much for telling us this  I'll go get mine!



No problem. 
I had also gotten the Capricorn Ornament on New Year's, but I think I forgot to mention that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think I'm going to see about making my new room a sort of enclosed garden/sun room.


----------



## pocky

yeah, I got that one too  
I have flower floors if you want


----------



## DCB

Thanks, but I already have a flower carpet. x}

It's weird; Savannah visited so much earlier this month, and I haven't seen her in a couple of weeks. Pete was my special visitor today. Speaking of which, I've made it my mission to get a photo from a villager. I've been getting a few random letters from Eloise, which I assume means our friendship is good.

I do have a question about high friendship. One of the signs is a villager randomly visiting your house. Does this mean that you're inside the house, and the villager comes in? Or is it that you get pinged, and the villager wants to visit?


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> Thanks, but I already have a flower carpet. x}
> 
> It's weird; Savannah visited so much earlier this month, and I haven't seen her in a couple of weeks. Pete was my special visitor today. Speaking of which, I've made it my mission to get a photo from a villager. I've been getting a few random letters from Eloise, which I assume means our friendship is good.
> 
> I do have a question about high friendship. One of the signs is a villager randomly visiting your house. Does this mean that you're inside the house, and the villager comes in? Or is it that you get pinged, and the villager wants to visit?



It means that you're inside the house and the villager randomly drops by for a visit


----------



## queertactics

I saw this thread around the New Year and I'm really excited to say I just bought a second file to do this!!! I've really been missing the calm feel of ACNL and Time Traveling and wanting to make everything "perfect" in Nowhere, my first town, has really been kind of a bummer. I still love it, of course; I'm going to keep playing it and working on it and talking to all the villagers I love ((and I'm going to work like hell to get Lionel on my second file lmfao)), but I'm really excited to have a fresh start! 

Please add me to the list! Mayor Eliot of Rancho.

----
oh wait, can I not do this? should I go join the other thread? since it's the 20th and all.


----------



## DCB

Funnily enough, I've been thinking about getting a second copy so that I can mess around with TT-ing.


----------



## lazuli

queertactics said:


> I saw this thread around the New Year and I'm really excited to say I just bought a second file to do this!!! I've really been missing the calm feel of ACNL and Time Traveling and wanting to make everything "perfect" in Nowhere, my first town, has really been kind of a bummer. I still love it, of course; I'm going to keep playing it and working on it and talking to all the villagers I love ((and I'm going to work like hell to get Lionel on my second file lmfao)), but I'm really excited to have a fresh start!
> 
> Please add me to the list! Mayor Eliot of Rancho.
> 
> ----
> oh wait, can I not do this? should I go join the other thread? since it's the 20th and all.



depends if you want to do the 'no TTing and no plot resetting rule'.


----------



## Dewy

queertactics said:


> I saw this thread around the New Year and I'm really excited to say I just bought a second file to do this!!! I've really been missing the calm feel of ACNL and Time Traveling and wanting to make everything "perfect" in Nowhere, my first town, has really been kind of a bummer. I still love it, of course; I'm going to keep playing it and working on it and talking to all the villagers I love ((and I'm going to work like hell to get Lionel on my second file lmfao)), but I'm really excited to have a fresh start!
> 
> Please add me to the list! Mayor Eliot of Rancho.
> 
> ----
> oh wait, can I not do this? should I go join the other thread? since it's the 20th and all.



welcome!! and yes, you can still do this of course. we'd love to have you c:

i think people just don't want newcomers after january ends? I'm not sure. if you'd feel more comfortable going to the other thread, you can join that one too. over there, there aren't rules. everyone is just trying to keep a town for a year without resetting, but they are TTing freely and doing whatever they want

pretty much the only real rule for the thread here is no TTing though ^^


----------



## Capeet

queertactics said:


> I saw this thread around the New Year and I'm really excited to say I just bought a second file to do this!!! I've really been missing the calm feel of ACNL and Time Traveling and wanting to make everything "perfect" in Nowhere, my first town, has really been kind of a bummer. I still love it, of course; I'm going to keep playing it and working on it and talking to all the villagers I love ((and I'm going to work like hell to get Lionel on my second file lmfao)), but I'm really excited to have a fresh start!
> 
> Please add me to the list! Mayor Eliot of Rancho.
> 
> ----
> oh wait, can I not do this? should I go join the other thread? since it's the 20th and all.


You're very welcome to join us if you want.  It sounds like this challenge would be perfect for you. It doesn't matter that it's the 20th - you're allowed to join even after Jan 1st. The starting date isn't a problem! I hope you decide to join us!


----------



## queertactics

Thanks guys!! Yeah, my whole point in getting a separate game for a new town was no Time Traveling, so I'm definitely in! I've found through my first day that it actually isn't all that difficult to get a lot done without TT'ing - I've made my down payment and gotten all I could done with Isabelle. I've also made my town flag, but I can't put that up for a while. I think I might do some preliminary path laying. Thanks for the warm welcome, all!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Since I've had people coming and going into town, I got terrified of my 10th spot being taken by a random move in, so I saw a Cycler had Deirdre and adopted her in just now


----------



## 00jachna

How do you guys feel of a OYC cycling Town?


----------



## Hazel

queertactics said:


> I saw this thread around the New Year and I'm really excited to say I just bought a second file to do this!!! I've really been missing the calm feel of ACNL and Time Traveling and wanting to make everything "perfect" in Nowhere, my first town, has really been kind of a bummer. I still love it, of course; I'm going to keep playing it and working on it and talking to all the villagers I love ((and I'm going to work like hell to get Lionel on my second file lmfao)), but I'm really excited to have a fresh start!
> 
> Please add me to the list! Mayor Eliot of Rancho.
> 
> ----
> oh wait, can I not do this? should I go join the other thread? since it's the 20th and all.



I don't think anyone had a problem with starting late it was just the time travel. Welcome aboard! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> How do you guys feel of a OYC cycling Town?



It might be good? Personally I'm just gona with the flow and see who I end up with during the year so I won't be actively looking for dreamies (although I might make an exception for Tia or Aurora). The only thing is your posts might get lost on this thread? I don't know see if others are interested first


----------



## 00jachna

If I make the text about what villager is moving LIKE THIS
someone might see it lol


----------



## Hazel

00jachna said:


> If I make the text about what villager is moving LIKE THIS
> someone might see it lol



True, that's pretty hard to miss


----------



## 00jachna




----------



## Capeet

00jachna said:


> If I make the text about what villager is moving LIKE THIS
> someone might see it lol


Doing a OYC cycling town would be very generous of you! But there are quite few of us in this thread, so there might not be much demand for most villagers. Many of them might not get adopted. But if you still feel up for it, maybe you should give it a shot. If it doesn't work out, you could always stop cycling?


----------



## Ninetees

Spoiler: ninetees



Simon is moving out on the 26th of this month. I'm so excited! He went around town and taught everyone his stupid catchphrases. ._. I'm glad to finally be rid of him. I think he's my only lazy villager in town, so while he's still here I'll try to get him to request as many PWPs as possible.

Club LOL opened recently and I learned how to sneeze and nod.

I've started landscaping a bit, but I'm working section for section, right now. As soon as this section is done, I'll be sure to post some pictures! 

I bought 5k hybrids worth over 500k. Last week I had the decreasing pattern and I ended up having to sell my turnips in another town for profit. My turnips prices were 65 to 61 on monday 58-85 on tuesday and 114-210 today.


----------



## 00jachna

Cosmic Kid said:


> Doing a OYC cycling town would be very generous of you! But there are quite few of us in this thread, so there might not be much demand for most villagers. Many of them might not get adopted. But if you still feel up for it, maybe you should give it a shot. If it doesn't work out, you could always stop cycling?



I'm mostly cycling to get Marina in my Town ;-;
Then I thought that I maybe could get a few of you guys villagers that you want c:


----------



## Capeet

00jachna said:


> I'm mostly cycling to get Marina in my Town ;-;
> Then I thought that I maybe could get a few of you guys villagers that you want c:


Ah, I see!  Then that would be very lovely! I wish you good luck with the cycling!


----------



## 00jachna

I'll probably post a list when I get home

I remember having Fang and Diana doe 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I adopted Rosie from a giveaway, SHE'S ALL MINE! xD


----------



## Hazel

Spoiler:  Quick update!



- Shampoodles is under construction

- Got the fearful emotion

- Clay requested the tire toy PWP

- Stopped Goose from moving



So I'm pretty sure I have the decreasing turnip trend so if anyone gets high prices this week please let me know!

Also, the sweets exterior is in my Nooks Homes. Not sure if someone was looking for it or the roof but I thought I'd mention it anyways


----------



## pocky

00jachna said:


> If I make the text about what villager is moving LIKE THIS
> someone might see it lol



thats a good idea! I did a cycling for this thread too, but my moving out posts were missed haha


----------



## 00jachna

i'll probably start on like the 23:rd as I will have an open spot then (deirdre be movin')


----------



## pocky

speaking of moving
PIETRO PINGED ME ABOUT MOVING. He'll be out on the 26th
I was going to keep him as a permanent resident because I really like him but I hate where his house is
I can't TT to move date because I'm following this challenge's rules but let me know if you'd like him!


----------



## Lancelot

I got a mannequin today!


----------



## Capeet

Just a quick update of today's events:
-Elmer was my first camper, didn't invite him in
-I was too lazy to get an emotion from Shrunk yesterday so I got my first one today. It was the worried one.
-The island is finally selling red hibiscus shoots! I spent most of my Medals on them, getting 56 shoots. I'm not sure if that'll be enough for my town, though! I still have 200+ Medals left so I just might spend them too.
-Did some minor landscaping. There's not much to do because I haven't gotten enough good PWP requests yet. Clyde suggested the brick bridge today.
-Visited some lovely dream towns! It was way too inspiring. 

I've also been thinking about which cranky wolf I should get for my town. I really want one but they all seem equally nice so I have no idea who to choose! It'll be a difficult decision.


----------



## Trickilicky

Spoiler: Taciturn update



Okay today was my day off, but I had a ton of chores to do in the morning. So once they were done I went to the island, dead set on catching a Napoleonfish and a peacock butterfly for my museum. It took about an hour but I got both (and a ship ton of blue marlin's) so I was pleased. All I need is a giant stag and a longhorn beetle, then I've caught every single island bug/fish/sea creature available. I also need a pop-eyed goldfish and then I've got all January's available fish from my town.

My first ping of the day while I was fossil hunting was from Jambette, who suggested the drinking fountain PWP. I'm okay with that, it's fairly decent so I decided to build it to fill out my town a little while I wait for more PWPs. My theory is, every time I get a boring PWP, I'm one step closer to getting a good one  

I watered my hybrids, and got a couple new ones overnight. I also got my fourth jacob's ladder  I'm done for the day in ACNL now, going to spend my evening sketching and watching a movie. I'm looking forward to seeing what happens in Taciturn tomorrow already though ^_^


----------



## Punchyleaf

Today so far is an alright day. Yesterday I built the fountain PWP by the town hall. It was celebrated today and Ankha, Beau, Shep and Diana were in attendance. I moved all my hybrids to my house area because Punchy and his tulips are starting to invade my yard. I moved all his extra flowers behind his house and left them all messy so he can fix them himself. But he's so lazy I know he won't.
After searching for Deirdres plot, I ran into Saharah. I immediately dragged her to my house to see if she would give me anything good - she didn't - and she set to work on my "hall". She gave me the Astro floor and red tile wall. Very not pretty and so NOT looking good together. After that experiment I placed my original carpet and wallpaper down and off to retail I went. Along the way I caught a snowflake, making this my third one. I gave it to snowmama who proceeded to hand over the ice floor. More money for me!
Once I reached retail I decided to see if I had any campers. I didn't but sure as heck Deirdre plotted herself RIGHT in front of my campsite. Why must you hurt me, Deirdre!? At least it's not TOO bad but she will definitely block my field of vision when checking for campers. I was also looking forward to placing a bonfire there where she is.
Ah well, I'll work around it.
Retail is buying Turnips for about ~140 per turnip. Not bad but not anything making me regret not buying any. Right now I'm currently at the island tanning. Gotta keep my brown skin lol


----------



## pocky

short update because I'm back in university which means that I'll only get a few hours of playtime Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays.

But here is what I got for today:



Spoiler: a day in hell









so I accidentally sold my gold shovel, but since I've been using the silver shovel I've been getting gems from the money rock every day 





still no luck with the turnips, they appear to be decreasing. hopefully tomorrow will be better





don't really care for this suggestion but it's something :/





learned my second emotion: surprise





shampoodle is finally being built B)





got my second mannequin!

not pictured: two of the trees and one of the bushes I planted yesterday died :/ don't know what happened, one of the bushes was in a row of 8 bushes. and the other two trees weren't connected to anything


----------



## 00jachna

My town is moving in such a slow pase xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Loviechu said:


> Today so far is an alright day. Yesterday I built the fountain PWP by the town hall. It was celebrated today and Ankha, Beau, Shep and Diana were in attendance. I moved all my hybrids to my house area because Punchy and his tulips are starting to invade my yard. I moved all his extra flowers behind his house and left them all messy so he can fix them himself. But he's so lazy I know he won't.
> After searching for Deirdres plot, I ran into Saharah. I immediately dragged her to my house to see if she would give me anything good - she didn't - and she set to work on my "hall". She gave me the Astro floor and red tile wall. Very not pretty and so NOT looking good together. After that experiment I placed my original carpet and wallpaper down and off to retail I went. Along the way I caught a snowflake, making this my third one. I gave it to snowmama who proceeded to hand over the ice floor. More money for me!
> Once I reached retail I decided to see if I had any campers. I didn't but sure as heck Deirdre plotted herself RIGHT in front of my campsite. Why must you hurt me, Deirdre!? At least it's not TOO bad but she will definitely block my field of vision when checking for campers. I was also looking forward to placing a bonfire there where she is.
> Ah well, I'll work around it.
> Retail is buying Turnips for about ~140 per turnip. Not bad but not anything making me regret not buying any. Right now I'm currently at the island tanning. Gotta keep my brown skin lol



You already got Dierdre? D:


----------



## DCB

I'm going to have to start making my town be at a slower pace. After all, this is supposed to last for at least a year. I got another hairstyle today, so I'll show pics later. I've been changing outfits as well, but I think I might just stick with one outfit because I don't think I can keep up with changing hairstyles and outfits everyday. Speaking of which, I've decided that once I unlock eye colors in the salon, I'm going to keep my new looks for a week at a time instead of changing every day.


----------



## Punchyleaf

00jachna said:


> My town is moving in such a slow pase xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You already got Dierdre? D:



I had too TT____TT SO many people were coming in and out of town yesterday for trades that I was scared her spot would be taken. But I can and still would like to adopt yours in to my main town ^-^


----------



## 00jachna

Oh, great c: prepare for tomorrow

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW anyone here that wants to play?


----------



## JellyBeans

Anyone who can edit the spreadsheet, I'm in GMT time zone and my blog url is www.jellybeansfan.tumblr.com  ty  oh and my native fruit is cherries.

Today Jeremiah moved in, I did some bug hunting, celebrated the campsite and built a bench.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

JellyBeans said:


> Anyone who can edit the spreadsheet, I'm in GMT time zone and my blog url is www.jellybeansfan.tumblr.com  ty  oh and my native fruit is cherries.
> 
> Today Jeremiah moved in, I did some bug hunting, celebrated the campsite and built a bench.



Done.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Day 4: 
- I got to go to the island today, I may have been a bit crazy with my bug catching and netted myself 300,000 bells :/ To make sure I still have stuff to do in the summer I will not donate any bugs, fish or diving things from the island to the museum since that takes the fun out of it.
- I paid off my 98,000 loan and my house will be expanded tomorrow, I still don't have a carpet on the floor 
- I have built a bridge down near the bottom waterfall to make it easier to get to the beach on the left, the ceremony for that will happen tomorrow.
- Anabelle's plot is just above the ramp for the lower beach, I hadn't planned to put anything there so that's fine.
- It snowed a lot today on and off.






Anabelle's plot, very happy with where she is going.




Phoebe's house, looks very homely and comfy :3


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lots of great things has happened today!



Spoiler: Day 21





I'm angry at Deirdre and Teddy because they will not leave!



Redd was in town again, I bought the neutral Painting because it was the only genuine painting in there.



It looks like my plaza tree grew to its 3rd stage, one step closer to see all my town's progress when it reaches its 4th stage.



WHOA NO WAY! I'm getting Shampoodle soon. Knew the King's Beard would pay off!



Ah yes, this is my 2nd emotion indeed. (I'll be doing this for each emote I get)



I forgot all about this! What a terrible mayor I am!  Oh forget it were ALL terrible mayors!



My current map right now, not bad right?



And I keep forgetting to build paths for my OYC town, even though I have the QR machine.


----------



## pocky

Paperboy012305 said:


> Lots of great things has happened today!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Day 21
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81543
> 
> I'm angry at Deirdre and Teddy because they will not leave!
> 
> View attachment 81544
> 
> Redd was in town again, I bought the neutral Painting because it was the only genuine painting in there.
> 
> View attachment 81545
> 
> It looks like my plaza tree grew to its 3rd stage, one step closer to see all my town's progress when it reaches its 4th stage.
> 
> View attachment 81546
> 
> WHOA NO WAY! I'm getting Shampoodle soon. Knew the King's Beard would pay off!
> 
> View attachment 81547
> 
> Ah yes, this is my 2nd emotion indeed. (I'll be doing this for each emote I get)
> 
> View attachment 81550
> 
> I forgot all about this! What a terrible mayor I am!  Oh forget it were ALL terrible mayors!
> 
> View attachment 81551
> 
> My current map right now, not bad right?
> 
> 
> 
> And I keep forgetting to build paths for my OYC town, even though I have the QR machine.


I like how close Re-Tail is to the station, makes it easier to trade without having to worry about people wandering all over your town


----------



## Paperboy012305

pocky said:


> I like how close Re-Tail is to the station, makes it easier to trade without having to worry about people wandering all over your town


IK, that's what I was looking for while picking a layout for the OYC.


----------



## 00jachna

*OYC CYCLING STUFF*
So since I have 2 copys of the game, and only one in use I though I'd make a cyclingthread exlusive to the OYC-comunity. All villagers are free and avalible for everyone (exept for Marina and Rosie, they are all mine c: )
Though since this is quite the small comunity I thought it might be good for the people that are looking for a villager to PM or VM and i'll write it down IRL or something?​


Here are the current villagers:

- Fang
- Diana
- Deena
- Derwin
- Bella
- Ed
- Flo
- Coah
- Willow
- Rosie (all mine moahahahahha)


And if a popular vilager gets no intrest here i'll probably sell it in the villager trading plaza c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Should I post this in the other OYC-thread?


----------



## queertactics

Im tryna get my Development Permit, and Isabelle keeps saying I need to clean up the town! But theres no trash and no weeds!! She also said you can fish up trash, but Nook hasnt had the fishing rod yet!!! TT___TT nooooo...


----------



## pocky

queertactics said:


> Im tryna get my Development Permit, and Isabelle keeps saying I need to clean up the town! But theres no trash and no weeds!! She also said you can fish up trash, but Nook hasnt had the fishing rod yet!!! TT___TT nooooo...



I can give you a rod if you need one


----------



## Punchyleaf

It's now snowing in real life and it's so calming that I decided to put my game down and drink some chamomile tea. If only it snowed in game to match the atmosphere hehe


----------



## DCB

Spoiler: Today's hairstyle



















Today in Navidson:

-walked around
-existed
-landscaped a bit

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh! Actually, I just remembered: I got two rare stumps. 
Something did happen that was fun after all.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> Spoiler: Today's hairstyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today in Navidson:
> 
> -walked around
> -existed
> -landscaped a bit
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh! Actually, I just remembered: I got two rare stumps.
> Something did happen that was fun after all.


I like the pink hair a little better.


----------



## DCB

Paperboy012305 said:


> I like the pink hair a little better.



Agreed. I didn't mind the shaved cut, but I don't think it works with the color. I also wasn't too wild about yesterday's white hair either. Hopefully, tomorrow's will be better. Probably my least favorite hairstyle I've had was a strawberry blond bowl cut.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> Agreed. I didn't mind the shaved cut, but I don't think it works with the color. I also wasn't too wild about yesterday's white hair either. Hopefully, tomorrow's will be better. Probably my least favorite hairstyle I've had was a strawberry blond bowl cut.


Yeah, the color isn't that good with the current style. I wonder what your gonna get tomorrow. And what is a strawberry blond bowl cut?


----------



## DCB

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah, the color isn't that good with the current style. I wonder what your gonna get tomorrow. And what is a strawberry blond bowl cut?





Spoiler: Hair











That's the only image I have without a hat covering it, and it's from the back.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> Spoiler: Hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only image I have without a hat covering it, and it's from the back.


Oh, I don't like that hairstyle either.


----------



## Dewy

JellyBeans said:


> Anyone who can edit the spreadsheet, I'm in GMT time zone and my blog url is www.jellybeansfan.tumblr.com  ty  oh and my native fruit is cherries.
> 
> Today Jeremiah moved in, I did some bug hunting, celebrated the campsite and built a bench.



Oh man i love jeremiah! 
if you ever want to let him go i'd totally take him ;o;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can I come over to someone's town for signatures? c:

Fuchsia's new petition is "Bunny vs. Rabbit: Pick One"


----------



## Dewy

*I GOT PECK'S PIC! *

wooooo <3

really excited about this because it usually takes me a couple months to get a villager pic. this time it was less than three weeks?? new record for me


----------



## queertactics

I got so much done in Rancho today!!! Its only my second day, so theres a lot to be done still. I got my permit, finished designing and laying out my paths (first time I've made a multi-tile path! Ive gotta upload pictures I think it looks so rad), and expanded my encyclopedia! I got a fishing rod in a trade so I was able to move past just catching pill bugs and warf roaches for a living. 

Tomorrow my little house will have a nice fence and roof and I should have enough to upgrade it as well ~ 

Ive decided im not gonna make my house big. IRL big houses freak me out, after living in studio apartments most my life. I'm making Rancho exactly how I want to be in the future... literal mayor of Rancho


----------



## douten

I just restarted my town today for this 

I'll just play a little bit a day, as I don't have much time anyways, and take things nice and slow 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think this time I'll let things go naturally and not have much paths. Perhaps still a few water/pond ones for my zen garden


----------



## Xita

Day 3


Spoiler










Got barely anything done today lol. Wednesdays are just gonna be like that unfortunately. 






The good news is that I finally got my letter back from Bam, and he's even using the manhole cover I gave him! I took a gamble that it would fit in with all the other stuff in his room, and it actually does fit in pretty well. 

Then he asks for more furniture right afterwards  taking advantage of my generosity..

Also Mira moved in today. I actually had her in one of my previous towns and I liked her, so I'm not too fussed that she's back.


----------



## queertactics

what do you guys think of path characters? yknow? ones you mainly use to set down paths? I cant decide if I want to do that. Including my flag (which im also using as a medalion inlet on some of my tile areas) ive used all but two design spaces...


----------



## DCB

queertactics said:


> what do you guys think of path characters? yknow? ones you mainly use to set down paths? I cant decide if I want to do that. Including my flag (which im also using as a medalion inlet on some of my tile areas) ive used all but two design spaces...



I've made some separate characters randomly to practice making paths, but I never save them. I don't have any place for their houses that wouldn't just be in the way.


----------



## Dewy

queertactics said:


> what do you guys think of path characters? yknow? ones you mainly use to set down paths? I cant decide if I want to do that. Including my flag (which im also using as a medalion inlet on some of my tile areas) ive used all but two design spaces...



the town flag can be deleted from your pattern inventory and it won't disappear as the flag. it'll still be there. so that space can be used for a different pattern ^^

i'm personally going for dirt paths in my OYC town, so i won't be needing extra characters, but i think it's fine if you have a lot of patterns you want to put down. especially if they're just taking up space and being annoying for your mayor :/
the only problem might be that another character's house will take up more room in your town


----------



## Capeet

Dewy said:


> *I GOT PECK'S PIC! *
> 
> wooooo <3
> 
> really excited about this because it usually takes me a couple months to get a villager pic. this time it was less than three weeks?? new record for me


Wow, congrats! How did you manage that? Just yesterday I was thinking that it'll take forever to get villager pictures again. You gave back my hope, haha. I have to be nicer to my neighbors from now on.

It'll be interesting to see when everyone gets their first villager pics.


----------



## 00jachna

I've nevet gotten a villager pic >.<


----------



## Dewy

Cosmic Kid said:


> Wow, congrats! How did you manage that? Just yesterday I was thinking that it'll take forever to get villager pictures again. You gave back my hope, haha. I have to be nicer to my neighbors from now on.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see when everyone gets their first villager pics.



I've been sending all my villagers a letter pretty much every day. Already have the silver letter badge and should have the gold one soon xD
Turns out it raises friendship a lot! I also give them perfect fruit when they ask for a fruit.

I was expecting it to take at least a month though so it was definitely a nice surprise c:


----------



## 00jachna

I pretty much never send the villagers letters :c


----------



## Ray-ACP

I'm happy with continuing this thread  the 4 rules actually help me, my other town is gone so i can never break the rule now of trading from old town lol but i always get tempting to reset for the newness and once i time travel i feel the guilt and its not as fun like i've earned it so this challenge gives me the strength and something to hold onto to say it'll be awesome when i get there. I need to post my update pics!

I've made a tumblr blog specifically for this challenge. Perhaps at one point I could upload some pictures that EVERYONE has uploaded and stamp it "This is us 2015 One Year Challenge" and put up a picture everyone is proud of. I'm actually quite keen with this idea ^_^ Everyone should post a current screenshot of their town they want me to make into one big montage picture and i'll combine then and upload it ^_^

*PS* My tumblr link is in my sig. Make it a screenshot of something you're proud of!


----------



## Capeet

Remnantique said:


> I've made a tumblr blog specifically for this challenge. Perhaps at one point I could upload some pictures that EVERYONE has uploaded and stamp it "This is us 2015 One Year Challenge" and put up a picture everyone is proud of. I'm actually quite keen with this idea ^_^ Everyone should post a current screenshot of their town they want me to make into one big montage picture and i'll combine then and upload it ^_^
> 
> *PS* My tumblr link is in my sig. Make it a screenshot of something you're proud of!


Aww what a lovely idea! Hopefully many people here will upload a pic of something they are proud of! It would be nice to see that kind of compilation from time to time.
I'll have to look through my screencaps to see if I can find anything I'm proud of. But I doubt that I'll find anything too special yet, haha. I haven't made much progress so far. But yeah, I really like your idea and am looking forward to seeing what everyone is going to upload! 

Also, I'll start following you and everyone else once I get my own tumblr ready to go. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dewy said:


> I've been sending all my villagers a letter pretty much every day. Already have the silver letter badge and should have the gold one soon xD
> Turns out it raises friendship a lot! I also give them perfect fruit when they ask for a fruit.
> 
> I was expecting it to take at least a month though so it was definitely a nice surprise c:


Haha you've been very committed in letter writing! You might have good chances of getting more pics soon. 
Thanks - I'll try it out too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just found a new plot. I'm surprised because I didn't expect anyone to move in so soon. Charlise moved out on the 20th and I find that it usually takes a couple of days longer than this for anyone to move in. Well, anyway. My new villager will be Twiggy. Her placement isn't good but on the other hand, it isn't in the way either, at least for now. I'm generally not very fond of peppy villagers and now I have two of them.


----------



## 00jachna

Loveisho Deirdre is in boxes, just tell me when you want to pick her up c:


----------



## Hazel

Remnantique said:


> I'm happy with continuing this thread  the 4 rules actually help me, my other town is gone so i can never break the rule now of trading from old town lol but i always get tempting to reset for the newness and once i time travel i feel the guilt and its not as fun like i've earned it so this challenge gives me the strength and something to hold onto to say it'll be awesome when i get there. I need to post my update pics!
> 
> I've made a tumblr blog specifically for this challenge. Perhaps at one point I could upload some pictures that EVERYONE has uploaded and stamp it "This is us 2015 One Year Challenge" and put up a picture everyone is proud of. I'm actually quite keen with this idea ^_^ Everyone should post a current screenshot of their town they want me to make into one big montage picture and i'll combine then and upload it ^_^
> 
> *PS* My tumblr link is in my sig. Make it a screenshot of something you're proud of!



I love the idea! But I don't have anything I'm proud of just yet! >.< I haven't been making as much progress as some people on the thread because of college and stuff but yeah I'll defo post I pic when I actually have done something worth being proud of!


----------



## 00jachna

Remnantique said:


> I'm happy with continuing this thread  the 4 rules actually help me, my other town is gone so i can never break the rule now of trading from old town lol but i always get tempting to reset for the newness and once i time travel i feel the guilt and its not as fun like i've earned it so this challenge gives me the strength and something to hold onto to say it'll be awesome when i get there. I need to post my update pics!
> 
> I've made a tumblr blog specifically for this challenge. Perhaps at one point I could upload some pictures that EVERYONE has uploaded and stamp it "This is us 2015 One Year Challenge" and put up a picture everyone is proud of. I'm actually quite keen with this idea ^_^ Everyone should post a current screenshot of their town they want me to make into one big montage picture and i'll combine then and upload it ^_^
> 
> *PS* My tumblr link is in my sig. Make it a screenshot of something you're proud of!



If you want a screenshot of my town heres one c:


----------



## Punchyleaf

00jachna said:


> Loveisho Deirdre is in boxes, just tell me when you want to pick her up c:



Hehe fail. :3 and I'll let you know! I have a few errands to run first :')


----------



## 00jachna

OK c:


----------



## Capeet

A short update from today.



Finding Twiggy's plot and getting my third badge are the only "important" things that happened. And this was today's emotion. It's one of my favourites!


----------



## nekosync

00jachna said:


> If you want a screenshot of my town heres one c:
> View attachment 81600



Nice paths.


----------



## 00jachna

nekosync said:


> Nice paths.



Thanks c:


----------



## DCB

I got a hybrid red rose, so that's one step toward a blue rose at least.
I keep forgetting to do the emotions from Club LOL, though. It's snowing in my town today.


----------



## Punchyleaf

00jachna said:


> Thanks c:



Quick question, how many villagers do you have?


----------



## 00jachna

Loviechu said:


> Quick question, how many villagers do you have?



10, 9 when Dierdre moves tomorrow c:


----------



## Punchyleaf

Oh ok :3 im ready for Deirdre whenever you are!


----------



## 00jachna

Ok, I'm adding now c:


----------



## Hyasynth

Absolutely nothing happened yesterday other than Shampoodle being under construction and Gabi being in boxes. If you ever come visit my town with 9 villagers be aware that Gabi is in my void. Wouldn't want you to end up with that cancerous monster.

I have Annalise in the campsite today, she's really cute and I have room for her but I kind of want to hold out for Willow.


----------



## 00jachna

Hyasynth said:


> Absolutely nothing happened yesterday other than Shampoodle being under construction and Gabi being in boxes. If you ever come visit my town with 9 villagers be aware that Gabi is in my void. Wouldn't want you to end up with that cancerous monster.
> 
> I have Annalise in the campsite today, she's really cute and I have room for her but I kind of want to hold out for Willow.



Incase you want williow she is currently in my cycling town c:


----------



## Punchyleaf

00jachna said:


> Ok, I'm adding now c:



LOL your MII character reminds me of this guy from either an anime I saw or a game xD
And just word, I had a villager move out yesterday so there's a chance you may pickup Zucker as a void, sorry


----------



## 00jachna

Man, I love Zucker! I'd LOVE for that to happen xD BTW gates open


----------



## Punchyleaf

00jachna said:


> Man, I love Zucker! I'd LOVE for that to happen xD BTW gates open



Oh well then I certainly hope you pick him up then!!  On my way!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Petoria. Gonna invade Joe's pool next?


----------



## Hyasynth

00jachna said:


> Incase you want williow she is currently in my cycling town c:


I saw that post and was actually going to quote you but I didn't want to quote that big ol' post. But yeah, I most def want Willow and will be keeping an eye out for your cycle posts.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Thanks for Deirdre! I hope Zucker moves into town with you :>


----------



## pocky

REESE IS BUYING TURNIPS FOR 495 BELLS! 
I can't TT due to challenge rules so if you'd like to sell turnips in my town you have to do it today


----------



## 00jachna

Yay!


BTW heres my town update for the day:

- I finished customizing all the marshallow-chairs.
- Loviechu is picking up Deirdre from my town (and I'm hoping to get Zucker from her void)
- I got a pink, purple, red and white rose. YAY!
- I started to customize my sleek furniture red
- My upper room expansion is done tomorrow, yay!
- I'm probably going to lay down a few more paths and maybe plant a few perfect apple trees
- I'll go bug cathing as I'm almost out of bells >.<
- I ordered a bunch of furniture

Premium price: furniture
Turiprices: Noting worth mentioning >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyasynth said:


> I saw that post and was actually going to quote you but I didn't want to quote that big ol' post. But yeah, I most def want Willow and will be keeping an eye out for your cycle posts.



Ok great, Once I get a cycle going it won't take long before she's in boxes


----------



## lastgatsby

pocky said:


> REESE IS BUYING TURNIPS FOR 495 BELLS!
> I can't TT due to challenge rules so if you'd like to sell turnips in my town you have to do it today



I'd love to. I have barely any turnips, but still good to get rid of them.


----------



## Hazel

pocky said:


> REESE IS BUYING TURNIPS FOR 495 BELLS!
> I can't TT due to challenge rules so if you'd like to sell turnips in my town you have to do it today



I'd love to as well!  My trend is a decreasing one this week sadly


----------



## pocky

lastgatsby said:


> I'd love to. I have barely any turnips, but still good to get rid of them.



sweet! I do my 1YC on a different 3DS, so here is my FC: 4399-1868-8059
I'll add you right now, will open up gates in a few minutes, just gotta finish something up first

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hazel said:


> I'd love to as well!  My trend is a decreasing one this week sadly



sweet! I do my 1YC on a different 3DS, so here is my FC: 4399-1868-8059
I'll add you right now, will open up gates in a few minutes, just gotta finish something up first


----------



## Hazel

Awesome! I'll be over in a few just gotta have dinner first


----------



## pocky

kk, just waiting for my friend to finish up a trade and then I'll open my gates 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I now have 20 million after selling my turnips!


----------



## lastgatsby

pocky said:


> kk, just waiting for my friend to finish up a trade and then I'll open my gates
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I now have 20 million after selling my turnips!



Wow. I'll probably get like 75k.  Didn't have a lot of money by Sunday to buy turnips.


----------



## pocky

lastgatsby said:


> Wow. I'll probably get like 75k.  Didn't have a lot of money by Sunday to buy turnips.



Aww, how many did you buy? 16 (well, 1600) turnips is 792K with these prices


----------



## lastgatsby

pocky said:


> Aww, how many did you buy? 16 (well, 1600) turnips is 792K with these prices



150. lol


----------



## pocky

lastgatsby said:


> 150. lol


Oh! I'll open my gates for you now cause my friend is still doing his trade haha
my town name is Hell  All that I ask is that you don't run because I have a lot of flowers
also please excuse how ugly my town looks right now, its still new and barren


----------



## lastgatsby

pocky said:


> Oh! I'll open my gates for you now cause my friend is still doing his trade haha
> my town name is Hell  All that I ask is that you don't run because I have a lot of flowers
> also please excuse how ugly my town looks right now, its still new and barren



Thanks! Yeah it was Sunday morning, I had to go to work and I only had 15k bells, so I bought what I could, which wasn't very much.


----------



## Hazel

Okay I'll be right over


----------



## pocky

opening gates for Hazel!  Town is Hell
all that I ask is that you dont run


----------



## lastgatsby

Thanks again! With the money I finished my final bridge.


----------



## Hazel

Thanks again pocky! I made 1mil which is good for a turnip noob like me! xP Hell was so lovely too, you should see my town if you think that's ugly!


----------



## pocky

Hazel said:


> Thanks again pocky! I made 1mil which is good for a turnip noob like me! xP Hell was so lovely too, you should see my town if you think that's ugly!


aww, thank you! I bet your town looks great


----------



## Hazel

Spoiler:  Small Everlong update!



- Katrina in town

- Made 1mil on turnips

- Joy emotion


----------



## lastgatsby

Hazel said:


> Thanks again pocky! I made 1mil which is good for a turnip noob like me! xP Hell was so lovely too, you should see my town if you think that's ugly!



Seriously, Hell looks better than my old town, and I played that one for 3 months.


----------



## Ray-ACP

Cosmic Kid said:


> Aww what a lovely idea! Hopefully many people here will upload a pic of something they are proud of! It would be nice to see that kind of compilation from time to time.
> I'll have to look through my screencaps to see if I can find anything I'm proud of. But I doubt that I'll find anything too special yet, haha. I haven't made much progress so far. But yeah, I really like your idea and am looking forward to seeing what everyone is going to upload!
> 
> Also, I'll start following you and everyone else once I get my own tumblr ready to go.



Aww thanks! I'll go round and collect some screens soon! Everyone who wants their picture in the montage post it soon and i'll save them all!


----------



## Hazel

pocky said:


> aww, thank you! I bet your town looks great



Hah it really doesn't right now xP But hopefully by the end of the year it will


----------



## Ray-ACP

So far i've got an image for 00jachna and cosmic kid for my picture montage, i don't reli have anything to be proud of yet XD but when i get one ill put everyones in it


----------



## pocky

lastgatsby said:


> Seriously, Hell looks better than my old town, and I played that one for 3 months.



Thank you! It's only some parts that are nice though. The rest of the town is empty. Isabelle keeps telling me I need more greenery


----------



## 00jachna

i'll probably start a tumbler- ACNl- OYC blog c:


----------



## Ray-ACP

Guys, is the raincoat a female clothing item? It's shaped like a dress but mable didn't bat an eye like she would usually..


----------



## 00jachna

Here's my blog! https://www.tumblr.com/blog/crosserjack

Can someone update the masterslist?


----------



## Punchyleaf

I don't feel like the raincoat is female only. Sure it looks like a dress but it would probably look weirder had it been made flat lol.
But I do think it will force you to run "girly".


----------



## 00jachna

FANG IS IN BOXES!

Someone must want him, right?

Diffrent shirt but 100% absolute free!


----------



## pocky

nice! I have Fang in my town and he is amazing. 10/10 would recommend


----------



## 00jachna

I might post this in the villager trading plaza if there isn't any intrest after awhile, I havea a feeling many people are looking for him!


----------



## sassygirl8324

Can I still start this challenge today?  Or am I to late?


----------



## Hyasynth

00jachna said:


> I might post this in the villager trading plaza if there isn't any intrest after awhile, I havea a feeling many people are looking for him!


He wouldn't be Tier 1 if he wasn't highly sought after.
I actually had him as a starter in my very first town, long before I learned of the whole villager black market thing. He was okay, but Apollo is my fav.


----------



## pocky

posted this a few pages back, but posting it again cause I'll be opening gates up soon:

REESE IS BUYING TURNIPS FOR 495 BELLS! 
I can't TT due to challenge rules so if you'd like to sell turnips in my town you have to do it today

ALSO: I'm giving away the *WHITE WETSUIT* because I got another wetsuit I like better


----------



## 00jachna

Hyasynth said:


> He wouldn't be Tier 1 if he wasn't highly sought after.
> I actually had him as a starter in my very first town, long before I learned of the whole villager black market thing. He was okay, but Apollo is my fav.



He's awsome and all, but nothing beats Octavian xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'll post this in the other OYC thread


----------



## sassygirl8324

Can I join this challenge or no?


----------



## Ray-ACP

sassygirl8324 said:


> Can I still start this challenge today?  Or am I to late?



It's never too late = ) except everyone seems to say the cut off is end of january lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

Spoiler: Day 22






I feel such a gentleman because I let Bertha in my house.



See you later! I'm never letting you move away. 



There's a tree right behind you, do you pretend its not there? Alice: Its too far....



Rolf is moving today. That's right GTFO! But if anyone wants him feel free to.



Spread with joy! This is my 3rd emotion.


----------



## lastgatsby

Spoiler: Quick Sarasota Update



? Donations finished on my third bridge
? Added second floor to the house
? Garden Shop opened
? Caught a stringfish
? Bought a black wetsuit
? A black rose popped up out of nowhere
? Had my first meteor shower
? Blaire tried to move out, but I put the kibosh on that.
? Zell is moving in.


----------



## Candy_Rose

It sounds like fun, though I got NL back in November as an early birthday present.  I haven't TT'd Plot reset, or anything and I've played every day though....

Good luck everyone that does participate


----------



## 00jachna

I'll post in the villager trading plaza


----------



## jasonderulo

i might try


----------



## DCB

pocky said:


> posted this a few pages back, but posting it again cause I'll be opening gates up soon:
> 
> REESE IS BUYING TURNIPS FOR 495 BELLS!
> I can't TT due to challenge rules so if you'd like to sell turnips in my town you have to do it today
> 
> ALSO: I'm giving away the *WHITE WETSUIT* because I got another wetsuit I like better



Can I sell my turnips at your town later tonight? Maybe in a few hours?


----------



## douten

I just started a blog to post stories of my town as well 

http://boku-no-mori.tumblr.com

But it's in JP because I'm learning that and so I'm going to use this as an opportunity to practice lol

I'll try to post some updates here like other members as well


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> Can I sell my turnips at your town later tonight? Maybe in a few hours?


sure, just sent me a private message


----------



## Punchyleaf

Not much has happened lately for me. Didn't do anything today :c haven't checked my stores, nothing.
I'm giving my mom my old XL so I've been resetting to get her a decent map at least with her favorite fruit


----------



## pocky

update for today I guess



Spoiler: a day in hell








had turnip spike!  





Each full inventory was 792k, I had a total of *20 MILLION* bells in my bank by the time I finished selling!!! This is so exciting.





had a bunch of people come over to sell their turnips, here is me chasing Heartcore. Why won't you love me?





new emoticon. so far nothing good!
also I got the stripped wet suit now B)





another awful suggestion, but whatever.



also, I'm drawing a different mayor each week for free as part of my personal challenge. here is this week's. I messed up but they're 30 min drawings lol


Spoiler:  for kesttang's fiance


----------



## douten

pocky said:


> update for today I guess
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a day in hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had turnip spike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each full inventory was 792k, I had a total of *20 MILLION* bells in my bank by the time I finished selling!!! This is so exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a bunch of people come over to sell their turnips, here is me chasing Heartcore. Why won't you love me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new emoticon. so far nothing good!
> also I got the stripped wet suit now B)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another awful suggestion, but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> also, I'm drawing a different mayor each week for free as part of my personal challenge. here is this week's. I messed up but they're 30 min drawings lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  for kesttang's fiance



Nice drawings!

I'll post a quick update of yesterday and today in Hakata~



Spoiler: Day 1 & 2



Planted the town tree last night then met with some villagers 










Made a new town flag today, and a nice town tune to go along with it.




Managed to sell some peaches and fossils to get my down payment done. Only one more night of tent!


----------



## pocky

douten said:


> Nice drawings!
> 
> I'll post a quick update of yesterday and today in Hakata~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Day 1 & 2
> 
> 
> 
> Planted the town tree last night then met with some villagers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a new town flag today, and a nice town tune to go along with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to sell some peaches and fossils to get my down payment done. Only one more night of tent!



Thank you! I love your town flag and also your mayor's face. He looks sleepy. So cute


----------



## DCB

pocky said:


> Thank you! I love your town flag and also your mayor's face. He looks sleepy. So cute



Your town is amazing!


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> Your town is amazing!



thank you! most of it is barren though
its just the part that you saw that's been decorated


----------



## Paperboy012305

pocky said:


> thank you! most of it is barren though
> its just the part that you saw that's been decorated


Yeah, you put your effort to the test!


----------



## pocky

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah, you put your effort to the test!



not sure what that means haha
 this map has so much space though, I dont know what to do with the rest
here is what I have done so far (pink overlay = done with it)







I need Rory (beneath Town Hall) to move out  And Pietro (north of my house) will be out soon, don't like where his house is...


----------



## Paperboy012305

pocky said:


> not sure what that means haha
> this map has so much space though, I dont know what to do with the rest
> here is what I have done so far (pink overlay = done with it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need Rory (beneath Town Hall) to move out  And Pietro (north of my house) will be out soon, don't like where his house is...


Oh, I think that stands for something else (Mind to the test idk?)

I think this dream town will help you with adding other things, as the river layout is almost similar.

1600-1372-1519


----------



## pocky

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh, I think that stands for something else (Mind to the test idk?)
> 
> I think this dream town will help you with adding other things, as the river layout is almost similar.
> 
> 1600-1372-1519



thank you! I'll check it out right now, can't wait to have the rest of my permanent residents

- - - Post Merge - - -

that dream town was quite nice  I got a few good ideas


----------



## DCB

Spoiler: Today's Hair



















Today:
-visited Hell; that was fun; I've never visited another town before!
-did more landscaping


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> Spoiler: Today's Hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> -visited Hell; that was fun; I've never visited another town before!
> -did more landscaping



your mayor looks so baller


----------



## Xita

pocky said:


> not sure what that means haha
> this map has so much space though, I dont know what to do with the rest
> here is what I have done so far (pink overlay = done with it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need Rory (beneath Town Hall) to move out  And Pietro (north of my house) will be out soon, don't like where his house is...



I'm so jealous of that map  I love how organized it is.


----------



## DCB

pocky said:


> your mayor looks so baller


----------



## pocky

Xita said:


> I'm so jealous of that map  I love how organized it is.



thank you! I actually don't like it at all though  I was hoping for a different map layout but I got bored of resetting so I just settled for this one. my ideal map would have been one with a river like this

----\____/----

and oranges as the town fruit

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: i made this earlier


----------



## Punchyleaf

BAHAHAHA that's hilarious. That's how I feel about the wooden bridge, but even if I got it I can't utilize it because of Hamphrey.  AH well, just have to wait until the dang chub little hamster wants to move


----------



## DCB

I got the Illuminated Heart today. I might see about using it.


----------



## pocky

Loviechu said:


> BAHAHAHA that's hilarious. That's how I feel about the wooden bridge, but even if I got it I can't utilize it because of Hamphrey.  AH well, just have to wait until the dang chub little hamster wants to move



Hamphrey is in my town also. He is not too bad but I want him out. Rory too.


----------



## Punchyleaf

pocky said:


> Hamphrey is in my town also. He is not too bad but I want him out. Rory too.



He's really not. He's actually one of my more liked villagers. But he just moved in way too close


----------



## pocky

Loviechu said:


> He's really not. He's actually one of my more liked villagers. But he just moved in way too close



Yeah. I don't like where Hamphrey's house is in my map either. But the spot isn't /that/ bad. The worst one is Rory to be honest. Rory and Pietro, whom I decided to let go  Love Pietro but he asked to move and his house is in such a terrible spot. Though TBH I don't find any of Hell's residents "ugly"


----------



## Hazel

I need Goose to move at some stage so I can build my third bridge and Soleil too because her house blocks out my campsite but I've been quite lucky really cause all the villagers who moved in so far (apart from Tammy) have moved in beside each other 

Do ye have any tips for a landscaping noob? Is it nessicary to cut down all the trees and stuff like that? I want to have a natural forest town with some natural looking paths but I'm not too sure I like the ones I'm using currently.


----------



## 00jachna

Hey ya'll

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Hyasynth

i'll start trying to get Willov out now c:


----------



## pocky

Hazel said:


> I need Goose to move at some stage so I can build my third bridge and Soleil too because her house blocks out my campsite but I've been quite lucky really cause all the villagers who moved in so far (apart from Tammy) have moved in beside each other
> 
> Do ye have any tips for a landscaping noob? Is it nessicary to cut down all the trees and stuff like that? I want to have a natural forest town with some natural looking paths but I'm not too sure I like the ones I'm using currently.



You don't need to cut down all threes first. I personally cut them all down, but its not necessary.

*pros to cutting down all trees first:*
- you get it out of the way so its easier to lay down your paths flowers
- you can harvest mushrooms if you get any special stumps

*cons to cutting down all trees first:*
- may take longer to reach perfect town depending on how long it takes you to landscape your entire town.
example:




this is my town right now. the pink areas have already been landscaped. the rest of the map has a bunch of disorganized flowers in it but no trees. when I talk to Isabelle she tells me my villagers feel Hell needs more greenery. Meanwhile in my other town I didn't cut down all trees so I was actually able to reach perfect town pretty quickly even though I had landscaped less.​
*ANYWAY. Tips:*
- Use EVERY resource available to you: flowers, bushes, cedars, regular trees, fruit trees, bamboo, clovers, mushrooms.

- Don't be afraid to mix different flower types. A lot of people only put roses with roses, lilies with lilies, cosmos with cosmos, etc. But I feel like combining different flower types adds some great texture to towns and makes them look more natural. My favorite combinations are: White Lilies with Pink Roses, and Pink Cosmos with Purple Roses, but you can experiment as much as you'd like.

- Don't be afraid to mix different colors either, you'd be surprised at how great some colors look together. Hell, you could even do a flower rainbow! (I actually have some in both of my towns and I love them)

- I'm guilty of doing this in Eclair (been planning on fixing it) and I guess it all comes down to personal taste, but... Don't go overboard with the flowers! A 20x20 space filled with flowers can sometimes look a little flat and boring. Why not spice it up with a pwp? Or maybe with some bushes, trees, or something else?

- Stumps are GREAT. Not just tree stumps, but cut bamboo as well. You can even add different textures by cutting down the trees/bamboo at different life stages. And if you have a silver axe you can get some special stumps to grow mushrooms with.

- Plan things out: don't just wait until you've unlocked a particular PWP to figure out where to put it. Save the spot from the start!

- Speaking of planning: graph paper is your friend, utilize it! Seriously, that stuff is great for making blue prints.

- Save the spots where unwanted villagers live for last. Trust me, don't plan around something that'll only be there temporarily.

- If you don't plot reset: Always make sure that you have extras of a particular fruit or flower in storage or somewhere a villager can't put their house in otherwise you might end up losing your only blue roses or perfect apple trees.


----------



## Hazel

pocky said:


> You don't need to cut down all threes first. I personally cut them all down, but its not necessary.
> 
> *pros to cutting down all trees first:*
> - you get it out of the way so its easier to lay down your paths flowers
> - you can harvest mushrooms if you get any special stumps
> 
> *cons to cutting down all trees first:*
> - may take longer to reach perfect town depending on how long it takes you to landscape your entire town.
> example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my town right now. the pink areas have already been landscaped. the rest of the map has a bunch of disorganized flowers in it but no trees. when I talk to Isabelle she tells me my villagers feel Hell needs more greenery. Meanwhile in my other town I didn't cut down all trees so I was actually able to reach perfect town pretty quickly even though I had landscaped less.​
> *ANYWAY. Tips:*
> - Use EVERY resource available to you: flowers, bushes, cedars, regular trees, fruit trees, bamboo, clovers, mushrooms.
> 
> - Don't be afraid to mix different flower types. A lot of people only put roses with roses, lilies with lilies, cosmos with cosmos, etc. But I feel like combining different flower types adds some great texture to towns and makes them look more natural. My favorite combinations are: White Lilies with Pink Roses, and Pink Cosmos with Purple Roses, but you can experiment as much as you'd like.
> 
> - Don't be afraid to mix different colors either, you'd be surprised at how great some colors look together. Hell, you could even do a flower rainbow! (I actually have some in both of my towns and I love them)
> 
> - I'm guilty of doing this in Eclair (been planning on fixing it) and I guess it all comes down to personal taste, but... Don't go overboard with the flowers! A 20x20 space filled with flowers can sometimes look a little flat and boring. Why not spice it up with a pwp? Or maybe with some bushes, trees, or something else?
> 
> - Stumps are GREAT. Not just tree stumps, but cut bamboo as well. You can even add different textures by cutting down the trees/bamboo at different life stages. And if you have a silver axe you can get some special stumps to grow mushrooms with.
> 
> - Plan things out: don't just wait until you've unlocked a particular PWP to figure out where to put it. Save the spot from the start!
> 
> - Speaking of planning: graph paper is your friend, utilize it! Seriously, that stuff is great for making blue prints.
> 
> - Save the spots where unwanted villagers live for last. Trust me, don't plan around something that'll only be there temporarily.
> 
> - If you don't plot reset: Always make sure that you have extras of a particular fruit or flower in storage or somewhere a villager can't put their house in otherwise you might end up losing your only blue roses or perfect apple trees.



Oh wow! Thank you so much this is awesome advice!


----------



## 00jachna

Looking for someone to play tours with! I don't find the a tad boring when alone but I feel that having sveral people play will spice things up! And I'd really like a few medals as I really want dat cabana set lol


----------



## pocky

I'd join you, but I'm getting ready to go to university


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I think this should be stickied or something.


----------



## Hyasynth

Mini Update:


Spoiler



? Unlocked T.I.Y, Nooklings will be closed tomorrow.
? Got a black rose.
? Redd is in town today.
? Shampoodle is _still_ under construction.
? I got another camper today. I didn't know you could get more than one camper a week? Today's camper is Rasher. 
? Jacques pinged to move, I rolled to pin. You're here forever, birdbrain.





ObeseMudkipz said:


> I think this should be stickied or something.


If this thread were to be stickied, the other OYC thread should be stickied too.


----------



## DCB

Can I drop Katie off at someone's town real quick?


----------



## sassygirl8324

I just started the one year challenge last night, how do I add my information to the spreadsheet? can somebody please help me?


----------



## DCB

sassygirl8324 said:


> I just started the one year challenge last night, how do I add my information to the spreadsheet? can somebody please help me?



There's a little note in the spreadsheet about who can edit it. The best thing to do would just be to post your town info here, and one of them will add you. 
Welcome to the challenge! Good luck.


----------



## sassygirl8324

Thank you DCB for being so welcoming. 

My information is 
TBT USER: SassyGirl8324
Blog: None yet
FC: 2750-1314-8432 
Time: Eastern time
Town Name: Woodbury
Mayor Name: Becky 
Fruit: Peaches 
Villagers: Rod,Celia,Punchy,Tipper,Croque,Zell.

Thanks again for letting me join this challenge.


----------



## Lancelot

Beardo is leaving tommorow.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH FFS GLORIA IS MOVING IN >_>


----------



## sassygirl8324

I love Beardo!


----------



## 00jachna

I kinda like Gloria


----------



## sassygirl8324

When I started my challenge town I got Rod,Celia,Punchy,Tipper,Croque and Zell I've never had any of these, not sure how I feel about any of them LOL.


----------



## pocky

Gloria reminds me of Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## Hyasynth

*Master List Update:* Since I may go MIA at times starting next week (college), and because the original chaos that was master list editing has significantly died down, I've altered the permissions so anyone can edit the master list. If you accidentally mess with/delete someone else's info like I am so prone to doing, just do CTRL + Z or Command + Z if you're on a Mac to undo.

Again, *anyone can edit the master list now.* Please keep the formatting as it is now.


----------



## 00jachna

Oh dear, I edited a thing on my row of information, and I somehow manged to make everything _ike this_. Can someone fix it? I've never used google docks before
*sorry* :S

- - - Post Merge - - -

NVM I managed to fix it lol


----------



## Hazel

00jachna said:


> Looking for someone to play tours with! I don't find the a tad boring when alone but I feel that having sveral people play will spice things up! And I'd really like a few medals as I really want dat cabana set lol



I wouldn't mind playing a few tours for a while 



DCB said:


> Can I drop Katie off at someone's town real quick?



You can drop her off to my town if you like 



Spoiler:  Update!



- Got two badges from Phineas

- Got the Flourish emotion

- T&T Mart is closed tomorrow for construction

- payed off 2f

I'm planning on going to the island later as well to pay off some things


----------



## JellyBeans

I'll go on tours with someone! I need medals and  way to pass the time


----------



## 00jachna

Hazel said:


> I wouldn't mind playing a few tours for a while
> 
> 
> 
> You can drop her off to my town if you like
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Update!
> 
> 
> 
> - Got two badges from Phineas
> 
> - Got the Flourish emotion
> 
> - T&T Mart is closed tomorrow for construction
> 
> I'm planning on going to the island later as well to pay off some things



Add me, and l'll add you in a few and open the gates to Petoria


----------



## JellyBeans

00jachna said:


> Add me, and l'll add you in a few and open the gates to Petoria



Can I join the medal hunt?


----------



## 00jachna

Yeah, I'm adding both of you now!


----------



## Punchyleaf

The only thing to talk about for me is shampoodles Is being built and nooks is upgrading xD still in search of the sweets roof though, in case anyone has it today


----------



## 00jachna

Hazel, tell me when you have added me and i'll open up! c:


----------



## DCB

I got more hybrids...just not the ones I wanted.


----------



## Hazel

Added


----------



## 00jachna

Opening now


----------



## JellyBeans

On my way


----------



## DCB

Hazel said:


> Added



Added you, and I have Katie with me.


----------



## 00jachna

Hazel, you commin?


----------



## DCB

xP Everyone wants Hazel.


----------



## 00jachna

Lol


----------



## Hazel

DCB said:


> Added you, and I have Katie with me.



Sorry there was a bit of a mix up. I'll add you now and have the gate open Asap

- - - Post Merge - - -

Haha I'm so popular xD


----------



## 00jachna

Gate reopen phone is dying so I cant resond lol


----------



## Hazel

Gates open

- - - Post Merge - - -

DCB you still coming over?


----------



## DCB

Hazel said:


> Gates open
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> DCB you still coming over?



Internet connection took a bit. Coming over now! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's still waiting for a train. I hope nothing's wrong. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aaaaaand, done! Thanks so much for taking her.


----------



## Hazel

You didn't have to give me anything DCB! :O And you left before I could say thanks so thank you! xP

00jachna I'll be over now


----------



## DCB

It's the least I could do. And, you're welcome!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Finally got my mothers town set up.
She wanted a matching town hall and station (she liked blue best) and wanted either Apples or Oranges as her fruit and she wanted stars in her snow because "she is a star and it need to be represented in herself" 
She's technically doing the one year challenge but not really at the same time since she's going to be playing this town only until she gets bored of the xL I guess?
Anyways I'll post her map and stuff so you guys can see it. I'll finally get to go back to working on my town full time now


----------



## DCB

Screw it. I got a second copy. I got a couple of Amazon gift cards for Christmas, so I got a copy of AC:NL and a couple of origami paper packs.
I'm also getting a monthly allowance from my mom as her Christmas gift to me, so I'll probably also end up buying the New 3DS XL when I get my next installment because I want it. xD


----------



## JellyBeans

Sorry for not coming! :3


----------



## DCB

Loviechu said:


> The only thing to talk about for me is shampoodles Is being built and nooks is upgrading xD still in search of the sweets roof though, in case anyone has it today



Ack! I think I had the Sweets Roof yesterday. If only I had known you wanted it, I would have said something. So sorry.


----------



## Trickilicky

Spoiler: Taciturn update



Shampoodles in it's third day of construction, damn this is taking long, I had no idea! Nooks will be closed tomorrow for upgrades, which struck me as quite soon, but I've been ordering a lot of stuff the last couple of days, so maybe that's sped it along.

I've managed to continue getting a PWP everyday, the ones I can remember are scarecrow and flowerbed. I've been doing quite a few trades this week, just for normal stuff for my alt's houses which I've turned into PWPs (a campsite tent, a log cabin, and a health spa). Funnily enough I haven't been working on my own house except to upgrade it when I remember, so it just looks like rubbish at the moment! I'm glad I sold some tbt to make $$$, although when it runs out I probably won't sell any more. Catching bugs will help me work towards the silver and gold badges afterall 

I was extremely lucky to adopt the beautiful Queenie today from a lovely TBTer. I can't remember the last time I've seen her up for adoption so I feel very lucky, and I can't wait to meet her when she moves in! I'm praying she plots somewhere good tomorrow (sooo tempted to plot-resetttttt) but tbh, as long as it's not hella-bad, she'll be a permanent resident of Taciturn. No-one has asked to move for a while, and Portia moved out on Tuesday. God I hope Hans is the next mover..I can't stand him, although I am being nice to him and I talk to him everyday (you know Hans, you could help your cause by requesting some decent PWPs!). 

I can't think of anything else vaguely exciting that's happened, as after the first week or so, everything goes into 'normal' mode! Oh yeah I got my 6th jacob's ladder today, that's about it. I hope you guys are all still enjoying your towns! When our towns hit a month old, maybe we could all post a 'Month of <insert Town Name> in Pictures'. I'll probably choose a handful of my fave pics from my first month in Taciturn and post them up, I've got loads on my SD card but I'm so damn lazy I don't often upload them! Anyway, have a fab weekend all ^_^


----------



## Punchyleaf

DCB said:


> Ack! I think I had the Sweets Roof yesterday. If only I had known you wanted it, I would have said something. So sorry.


Aww rats! Ah well. It is bound to show up eventually lol

Oh *00jachna* did Zucker plot down in your town?


----------



## 00jachna

Jellybeans are you comming? Me and Hazel are in a tour, vut if youre comming well leave so that you can come

- - - Post Merge - - -

NahHe didnt plot


----------



## lazuli

Hyasynth said:


> Mini Update:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ? Unlocked T.I.Y, Nooklings will be closed tomorrow.
> ? Got a black rose.
> ? Redd is in town today.
> ? Shampoodle is _still_ under construction.
> ? I got another camper today. I didn't know you could get more than one camper a week? Today's camper is Rasher.
> ? Jacques pinged to move, I rolled to pin. You're here forever, birdbrain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this thread were to be stickied, the other OYC thread should be stickied too.



they wouldn't really need to be bc people post in them enough that they stay on the first, if not, second page


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ah shame  well, I also have him in a holding town in case you ever want him.
Alright, here's my moms town info. Doesn't need to be added, just posting since I think I chose a good map for her to be honest. So much space! And all things are pushed into a certain spot so even more space! 
These are her villagers (not bad, except for Pate the ungodly horrifying thing that plagued me in city folk LOL)





And here is her map


----------



## pocky

those are some great villagers!!!


----------



## DCB

I got a turnip haircut today.


----------



## Punchyleaf

pocky said:


> those are some great villagers!!!



Yeah she got lucky. She loves birds so I can easily see Pate and Jay becoming her favorites >____>


----------



## Capeet

Okay so I tried to make a flag for my town. I'm a real noob in that kind of stuff but I thought I'd post my attempt anyway. Here's my first self-made town flag:



The shadowing is off but I guess it isn't that noticeable in-game. It'll do while I'm trying to figure out how to improve it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Loviechu said:


> Ah shame  well, I also have him in a holding town in case you ever want him.
> Alright, here's my moms town info. Doesn't need to be added, just posting since I think I chose a good map for her to be honest. So much space! And all things are pushed into a certain spot so even more space!
> These are her villagers (not bad, except for Pate the ungodly horrifying thing that plagued me in city folk LOL)


She certainly got great starting villagers! Pate is amusing. She was one of my starters too this time. At first I actually thought she was a boy. Here where I live, Pate is a boy's name. I was so confused when I met her at first! The second thing she said was something about practicing walking on hot lava which didn't make it any better. 
Anyway, that map is awesome, too. What a great start for her!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> Spoiler: Taciturn update
> 
> 
> 
> Shampoodles in it's third day of construction, damn this is taking long, I had no idea! Nooks will be closed tomorrow for upgrades, which struck me as quite soon, but I've been ordering a lot of stuff the last couple of days, so maybe that's sped it along.
> 
> I've managed to continue getting a PWP everyday, the ones I can remember are scarecrow and flowerbed. I've been doing quite a few trades this week, just for normal stuff for my alt's houses which I've turned into PWPs (a campsite tent, a log cabin, and a health spa). Funnily enough I haven't been working on my own house except to upgrade it when I remember, so it just looks like rubbish at the moment! I'm glad I sold some tbt to make $$$, although when it runs out I probably won't sell any more. Catching bugs will help me work towards the silver and gold badges afterall
> 
> I was extremely lucky to adopt the beautiful Queenie today from a lovely TBTer. I can't remember the last time I've seen her up for adoption so I feel very lucky, and I can't wait to meet her when she moves in! I'm praying she plots somewhere good tomorrow (sooo tempted to plot-resetttttt) but tbh, as long as it's not hella-bad, she'll be a permanent resident of Taciturn. No-one has asked to move for a while, and Portia moved out on Tuesday. God I hope Hans is the next mover..I can't stand him, although I am being nice to him and I talk to him everyday (you know Hans, you could help your cause by requesting some decent PWPs!).
> 
> I can't think of anything else vaguely exciting that's happened, as after the first week or so, everything goes into 'normal' mode! Oh yeah I got my 6th jacob's ladder today, that's about it. I hope you guys are all still enjoying your towns! When our towns hit a month old, maybe we could all post a 'Month of <insert Town Name> in Pictures'. I'll probably choose a handful of my fave pics from my first month in Taciturn and post them up, I've got loads on my SD card but I'm so damn lazy I don't often upload them! Anyway, have a fab weekend all ^_^


Wow, you've gotten so much done in such a short time! It feels like I'm falling behind everyone more and more every day, haha!
One PWP a day sounds like a lot! I admire you for having the patience for that! How long does it approximately take for you to get a suggestion?

I like your idea of posting our favourite pictures when hitting one month! I'll definitely do that too!

Aaand lastly, congrats on getting Queenie!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Spoiler: Day 23 in Termina (BIG UPDATE!) 





This is my 3rd badge yay!



Aww, my first villager sleeping on a bench in Termina. 



And here's where Rolf's house used to be.



My first meeting with Saharah.



Wow, Saharah really knows the Japanese vibe very well.



So, T&T Mart will be remodeling to Super T&T soon.



The good thing is they had 2 very good furniture today.



Still awaiting for the Tan dog tooth pants.



I'll build that someday, right now I just don't know where.


I'm SO ANGRY because this is my 4th emotion!!!! 



My first sick villager. Bah i'm not gonna heal you, I want you gone.



- - - Post Merge - - -

Phew, that's a big one isn't it?

Oh, and if the Master List is still going can you remove Rolf off the list?


----------



## Fairytale

Too bad I missed this. I think it's a bit too late to join, so good luck everyone! I'm really enjoying all the ceremony pictures from Jan 1st!


----------



## douten

Paperboy012305 said:


> Day 23 in Termina (BIG UPDATE!)



Nice! I hope I get a police station suggested soon! Just got my permit today


----------



## Trickilicky

Cosmic Kid said:


> Okay so I tried to make a flag for my town. I'm a real noob in that kind of stuff but I thought I'd post my attempt anyway. Here's my first self-made town flag:
> 
> View attachment 81703
> 
> The shadowing is off but I guess it isn't that noticeable in-game. It'll do while I'm trying to figure out how to improve it.
> 
> Wow, you've gotten so much done in such a short time! It feels like I'm falling behind everyone more and more every day, haha!
> One PWP a day sounds like a lot! I admire you for having the patience for that! How long does it approximately take for you to get a suggestion?
> 
> I like your idea of posting our favourite pictures when hitting one month! I'll definitely do that too!
> 
> Aaand lastly, congrats on getting Queenie!



I think your town flag looks brilliant! The shadowing looks really good, you've done a great job ^_^

And thanks for the congrats, I'm so excited about Queenie moving in! As for the PWPs, sometimes I get lucky and a villager will ping when I'm not even trying, like when I'm wandering around looking for my daily fossils. That's happened about 4 times so far. Usually though, I do the diving trick. I fill my pockets with fruit, and then float in the water for 5 minutes getting stung by jellyfish, then I go find a villager to ping me. On average, it usually takes about half an hour, but once it took over 2 hours (and all I got was a caution sign, lol). I'm not a very patient person, haha, so what I do is leave my DS open while I wait in the water, and I get on with other things in real life. I just check in every 5 minutes to find a villager to ping me, and if it's not a PWP thing, I jump back in the water. If I haven't had one within the hour, I save and quit, then load up again and carry on. If you decide to give it a go, good luck! Hopefully you'll get some good ones


----------



## douten

Fairytale said:


> Too bad I missed this. I think it's a bit too late to join, so good luck everyone! I'm really enjoying all the ceremony pictures from Jan 1st!


You can still join!  I just started 2 days ago. Just do it until the date you started next year


----------



## Trickilicky

Paperboy012305 said:


> <snip>
> 
> Oh, and if the Master List is still going can you remove Rolf off the list?



Updated your villagers on the list ^_^ Sounds like things are going well in Termina! I like the path design you've laid down too. And POOR COLE! Suffering with a cold, and unloved by his Mayor..haha


----------



## Paperboy012305

Trickilicky said:


> Updated your villagers on the list ^_^ Sounds like things are going well in Termina! I like the path design you've laid down too. And POOR COLE! Suffering with a cold, and unloved by his Mayor..haha


Thanks, and I love how my OYC town is coming along. I'm really glad you like my paths, I really need to update my OYC dream town. Ha yeah, just a few villagers I want gone. Like Rolf for instance.


----------



## Punchyleaf

My moms first move in is marshal -.-


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> My moms first move in is marshal -.-


And whats so tragic about that?


----------



## Capeet

Trickilicky said:


> I think your town flag looks brilliant! The shadowing looks really good, you've done a great job ^_^
> 
> And thanks for the congrats, I'm so excited about Queenie moving in! As for the PWPs, sometimes I get lucky and a villager will ping when I'm not even trying, like when I'm wandering around looking for my daily fossils. That's happened about 4 times so far. Usually though, I do the diving trick. I fill my pockets with fruit, and then float in the water for 5 minutes getting stung by jellyfish, then I go find a villager to ping me. On average, it usually takes about half an hour, but once it took over 2 hours (and all I got was a caution sign, lol). I'm not a very patient person, haha, so what I do is leave my DS open while I wait in the water, and I get on with other things in real life. I just check in every 5 minutes to find a villager to ping me, and if it's not a PWP thing, I jump back in the water. If I haven't had one within the hour, I save and quit, then load up again and carry on. If you decide to give it a go, good luck! Hopefully you'll get some good ones


I thought it would have taken much longer. Maybe I've read too many horror stories of people spending the whole day doing the diving trick. : D That's also why I haven't tried it yet. But thanks for clearing things up! Now I'm definitely going to do it. It speeds things up so much! I've only gotten a couple of PWPs so far. Only one of them was something I'm planning on using, haha.
Thanks for your kind words too!  It was surprisingly fun trying to make that flag...


----------



## Redficasu

I've been thinking on resetting to do this, what do you guys think?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> And whats so tragic about that?


She doesn't like squirrels lmao


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> She doesn't like squirrels lmao


But hes so KAWAII!!! D:

Well, she might auction when he moves away.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> But hes so KAWAII!!! D:
> 
> Well, she might auction when he moves away.



PFFFT hahaha this made me crack up. My mom doesn't even know how to change the date or let someone in town, much less sit and auction a villager xD she will probably just avoid him and complain to me about the creepy things he says. (The spanish language in ACNL is much like dramatic soap operas xD)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> PFFFT hahaha this made me crack up. My mom doesn't even know how to change the date or let someone in town, much less sit and auction a villager xD she will probably just avoid him and complain to me about the creepy things he says. (The spanish language in ACNL is much like dramatic soap operas xD)


I can imagine what your mother would say.

Poor marshmallow squirrel will have to get voided.


----------



## Punchyleaf

LOL I can't wait to hear what she says. I let her have my wii along with city folk. She keeps telling me that Nook refuses to sell her things because there's not enough space in her house xD and that she can't find her house and all her neighbors are mad at her LMAO.
English isn't her first language nor is it her best when reading it. Had to explain that her pockets are full and she can't buy anything when it's full lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> LOL I can't wait to hear what she says. I let her have my wii along with city folk. She keeps telling me that Nook refuses to sell her things because there's not enough space in her house xD and that she can't find her house and all her neighbors are mad at her LMAO.
> English isn't her first language nor is it her best when reading it. Had to explain that her pockets are full and she can't buy anything when it's full lol.


Nook refuses to sell her things because there's not enough space in her house? Yeah, I don't see how that's possible. She probably doesn't know she can open up the map by pressing the minus button. Why are the villagers mad at her? Have to teach her every tips and tricks to her in spanish eh?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> Nook refuses to sell her things because there's not enough space in her house? Yeah, I don't see how that's possible. She probably doesn't know she can open up the map by pressing the minus button. Why are the villagers mad at her? Have to teach her every tips and tricks to her in spanish eh?


No lmao. She just misread. He wouldn't sell to her because there wasn't enough space in her pockets. XD then when I told her this she just went, "BUT I DONT KNOW WHERE MY HOUSE IS" the villagers were made at her because she hadnt played in a bit and they gave her the "where you been" dialogue. She got sad about it. She's very very UH.. Newbie like when it comes to the game. Should of seen her face when I told her the game is in real time and stores close at regular times and stuff lol


----------



## Capeet

Redficasu said:


> I've been thinking on resetting to do this, what do you guys think?


I think it depends on whether you really want to reset. It's not nice to end up regretting doing it. But if you're sure you want to let go of your town then you could certainly do this! It's always nice when more people decide to participate. Personally I think that this challenge has been lots of fun so far. It's been nice to reset together with other people and share progress here. Let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> No lmao. She just misread. He wouldn't sell to her because there wasn't enough space in her pockets. XD then when I told her this she just went, "BUT I DONT KNOW WHERE MY HOUSE IS" the villagers were made at her because she hadnt played in a bit and they gave her the "where you been" dialogue. She got sad about it. She's very very UH.. Newbie like when it comes to the game. Should of seen her face when I told her the game is in real time and stores close at regular times and stuff lol


I had to tutor my mom everything about NL when she played it. Sometimes I had to take control of it. She stopped playing it because she turned on the 3D which made her eyes hurt. I tell her to get a 2ds, no 3D option, plus its cheaper than a regular 3DS.


----------



## Redficasu

Cosmic Kid said:


> I think it depends on whether you really want to reset. It's not nice to end up regretting doing it. But if you're sure you want to let go of your town then you could certainly do this! It's always nice when more people decide to participate. Personally I think that this challenge has been lots of fun so far. It's been nice to reset together with other people and share progress here. Let us know what you decide to do!



yea, I've decided i do wanna restart!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> I had to tutor my mom everything about NL when she played it. Sometimes I had to take control of it. She stopped playing it because she turned on the 3D which made her eyes hurt. I tell her to get a 2ds, no 3D option, plus its cheaper than a regular 3DS.



That's what I'm going to have to do, though I won't be able to just take charge since she's 1400 miles away. If I was not getting the new XL next month, I wouldn't be doing all this for her. I already get the feeling that majority of our phone calls will be her asking how to fish and bug hunt :3 she hasn't even paid her rent so that's going to be difficult. At least if I teach her how to wifi I can help her out at times


----------



## Paperboy012305

Loviechu said:


> That's what I'm going to have to do, though I won't be able to just take charge since she's 1400 miles away. If I was not getting the new XL next month, I wouldn't be doing all this for her. I already get the feeling that majority of our phone calls will be her asking how to fish and bug hunt :3 she hasn't even paid her rent so that's going to be difficult. At least if I teach her how to wifi I can help her out at times


Well keep it up and she'll know what to do with AC:CF in no time. (Hopefully)


----------



## Capeet

Redficasu said:


> yea, I've decided i do wanna restart!


Yaay, good luck with your new town, then! I hope you'll get a great map and starting villagers.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well keep it up and she'll know what to do with AC:CF in no time. (Hopefully)



Hopefully indeed. @-@

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's her town flag :3 I find it pretty cute


----------



## Capeet

I finally did something I should have done long ago in AC. I went swimming! It's kind of funny how I've owned this game for almost a year but I've never gone swimming before.



The first thing that happened was this. So apparently something bit (?) me? I also caught seaweed, an oyster, a sea anemone and a sea slug. This is actually quite fun...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Punchyleaf said:


> Hopefully indeed. @-@
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here's her town flag :3 I find it pretty cute


Whoa, mama got skills!

- - - Post Merge - - -

They look like those pretty patties whatchamacallit.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> Whoa, mama got skills!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> They look like those pretty patties whatchamacallit.


You mean I got skills lmao. I'm doing everything needed (the mayor approval and everything) because she won't be able to. I will ship the game out on Monday to her


----------



## Paperboy012305

Punchyleaf said:


> You mean I got skills lmao. I'm doing everything needed (the mayor approval and everything) because she won't be able to. I will ship the game out on Monday to her


Oh, well props to you then.

I had to do everything on my mom's copy because she was SO confused over everything!


----------



## douten

Punchyleaf said:


> Here's her town flag :3 I find it pretty cute



That's quite cute! I love the shading  and mochis a delicious!! :Q



Cosmic Kid said:


> The first thing that happened was this. So apparently something bit (?) me? I also caught seaweed, an oyster, a sea anemone and a sea slug. This is actually quite fun...



Jelly fishes probably stung you >.< Try to catch an octopus before January ends, it'll be the last time before next winter.


----------



## Hyasynth

Paperboy012305 said:


> I had to do everything on my mom's copy because she was SO confused over everything!


My mom couldn't even figure out how to use the 3DS circle pad, no joke.


----------



## Capeet

douten said:


> Jelly fishes probably stung you >.< Try to catch an octopus before January ends, it'll be the last time before next winter.


Yeah the jelly fish were annoying!  At first I didn't know I could swim faster so I never escaped them in time, haha. I sound like such a noob today. Thank you very much for the tip! I wouldn't want to miss the octopus. I'll be sure to catch one before the end of January.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hyasynth said:


> My mom couldn't even figure out how to use the 3DS circle pad, no joke.


Oh wow.


----------



## Redficasu

Can I ask everyone to fix their post? someone came in and destroyed everything. Luckily i stopped them in time. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UeQg4ByZdVIlCLpce1xo6ITPI7RmCBcvATzmNPm0oak/edit#gid=0


----------



## 00jachna

Hey, I just thought of a really fun and cute idea. How about all of us say our birthday. And on a date of a birthday that all of us prepare gifta for the birtday boy/girl c:


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Redficasu said:


> Can I ask everyone to fix their post? someone came in and destroyed everything. Luckily i stopped them in time. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UeQg4ByZdVIlCLpce1xo6ITPI7RmCBcvATzmNPm0oak/edit#gid=0



Why is everyone given access to edit the spreadsheet? This is primarily the reason we only had a few people allowed to edit it...


----------



## Lancelot

5th May


----------



## Redficasu

00jachna said:


> Hey, I just thought of a really fun and cute idea. How about all of us say our birthday. And on a date of a birthday that all of us prepare gifta for the birtday boy/girl c:



that would be awesome! mine just passed though... what then?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Redficasu said:


> Can I ask everyone to fix their post? someone came in and destroyed everything. Luckily i stopped them in time. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UeQg4ByZdVIlCLpce1xo6ITPI7RmCBcvATzmNPm0oak/edit#gid=0


Whoa, whoever made it so anonymous people can edit the spreadsheet wasn't a good idea.


----------



## 00jachna

Redficasu said:


> that would be awesome! mine just passed though... what then?


We have a party tomorrow! Urr mah gurrd xD


----------



## Capeet

Wow, the spreadsheet is a mess now. Luckily most of the info wasn't lost. I can't fix my part yet as it seems like the sheet can't be edited while on mobile. I'll have to do it tomorrow then. If it isn't changed back so that only a couple of people can edit it of course.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Unless the ability has been removed, it's not hard to see who have edited the document. Should be under 
File > See Revisions or so.

But obviously it's someone who holds a grudge to the people attacked on there.


----------



## Hazel

00jachna said:


> Hey, I just thought of a really fun and cute idea. How about all of us say our birthday. And on a date of a birthday that all of us prepare gifta for the birtday boy/girl c:



That's a really cute idea  My birthday isn't until December though 



Punchyleaf said:


> Unless the ability has been removed, it's not hard to see who have edited the document. Should be under
> File > See Revisions or so.
> 
> But obviously it's someone who holds a grudge to the people attacked on there.



Hm... I'll have to put my tumblr url and my friend code back in when I'm not on mobile. It certainly seems that way doesn't it? But that's such a silly thing to do. Maybe it was just an accident? :S


----------



## Toadette

I was looking for a thread like this but I couldn't find one until now :/ I have a second copy that I started not long ago and I did give in to TTing when I wish I hadn't. I like some of my villagers and I love my town layout and stuff but I feel bad that I TT'd. Not sure what I should do


----------



## Punchyleaf

Hazel said:


> That's a really cute idea  My birthday isn't until December though
> 
> 
> 
> Hm... I'll have to put my tumblr url and my friend code back in when I'm not on mobile. It certainly seems that way doesn't it? But that's such a silly thing to do. Maybe it was just an accident? :S


That was most definitely not an accident. Only select friend codes and URL's were removed. An 00jachna was called a... UH, well female dog >___>
Definitely was completely intentional. Funny how pathetic someone has to be to come in and do this lmao. Can't even pity the person who did because oh no a page was edited with information most people already have in their sigs xD


----------



## Hazel

Punchyleaf said:


> That was most definitely not an accident. Only select friend codes and URL's were removed. An 00jachna was called a... UH, well female dog >___>
> Definitely was completely intentional. Funny how pathetic someone has to be to come in and do this lmao. Can't even pity the person who did because oh no a page was edited with information most people already have in their dogs xD



Oh my gosh I didn't see that! To be honest I thought the possibility of it being an accident was very unlikely but I didn't want to believe anyone would actually do something that daft. I mean what good comes out of messing up the masterpost?


----------



## 00jachna

Someone called me a female dog? xD


----------



## Punchyleaf

The only thing I can think of is either a kid, or a very immature adult just sitting at their screen going "yeah... Yeah this will show them for doing **whatever** to me!! Now they won't know the information that's already in their posts / sigs / history of the thread! Muahahahahahahha take that!!"

It's very very sad lol. And our document was the only one "vandalized" so it's definitely someone who holds a grudge against people in this specific thread


----------



## DCB

For some reason, my username and FC were removed -- even though I was completely absent from the occurring drama. xD


----------



## Hyasynth

Punchyleaf said:


> It's very very sad lol. And our document was the only one "vandalized" so it's definitely someone who holds a grudge against people in this specific thread


Looks like I missed the party, but I did restore an earlier version of the spreadsheet so everything should be back to normal. Thanks to those of you who helped clean up.

I honestly didn't think this would happen, but since clearly there's some brat with a grudge hanging around I'm going to change the permissions on the spreadsheet again.


----------



## douten

Toadette said:


> I was looking for a thread like this but I couldn't find one until now :/ I have a second copy that I started not long ago and I did give in to TTing when I wish I hadn't. I like some of my villagers and I love my town layout and stuff but I feel bad that I TT'd. Not sure what I should do



There's http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?257466-keep-your-town-for-365-25-days-challenge-v-2-0
that you can join where TT is allowed and the only rule is to keep your town for 365.25 days.


----------



## Redficasu

Hyasynth said:


> Looks like I missed the party, but I did restore an earlier version of the spreadsheet so everything should be back to normal. Thanks to those of you who helped clean up.
> 
> I honestly didn't think this would happen, but since clearly there's some brat with a grudge hanging around I'm going to change the permissions on the spreadsheet again.



I stopped the guy that did this. He did this because people were mean to him in the IRC. People said he was annoying so he decided to do this. There was nothing really towards us. I think he just saw people definitely see this so this is my time to shine .

I would like to submint mine

~RedFicasu
~ Working on Blog
~0147-0869-1473
~EST
~Ruby
~RedFicas
~Apples
~ Peck, Stitches, pecan, puddles and Kiki


----------



## douten

Hyasynth said:


> Looks like I missed the party, but I did restore an earlier version of the spreadsheet so everything should be back to normal. Thanks to those of you who helped clean up.
> 
> I honestly didn't think this would happen, but since clearly there's some brat with a grudge hanging around I'm going to change the permissions on the spreadsheet again.



That is pretty sad people would go around doing this. Not sure how anyone can get a sense of fulfillment doing that, but to each their (pathetic) own I guess. Good thing there was a back up!


----------



## Hyasynth

Redficasu said:


> ~RedFicasu
> ~ Working on Blog
> ~0147-0869-1473
> ~EST
> ~Ruby
> ~RedFicas
> ~Apples
> ~ Peck, Stitches, pecan, puddles and Kiki


I'm adding you now, is Ruby your town name or player name?


----------



## Redficasu

Hyasynth said:


> I'm adding you now, is Ruby your town name or player name?




My town is Ruby! and thank you!


----------



## Capeet

Thanks Hya for fixing it. It's a shame something like this happened. It would have been handy if anyone could have edited the sheet but yeah, it's safer this way.

If it isn't too much trouble, could you remove Charlise from my villagers and add Twiggy there? My native fruit is pears if you wouldn't mind adding that too. Thanks!


----------



## Punchyleaf

My moms newest villager is stitches. Wtf.
Also yes, since she is not officially part of the challenge, I'm slowly TT to catch her up to today's date ^^


----------



## Hyasynth

Cosmic Kid said:


> Thanks Hya for fixing it. It's a shame something like this happened. It would have been handy if anyone could have edited the sheet but yeah, it's safer this way.
> 
> If it isn't too much trouble, could you remove Charlise from my villagers and add Twiggy there? My native fruit is pears if you wouldn't mind adding that too. Thanks!


Done and done. 

I was hoping keeping it open would make it more convenient for people to edit their info without having to wait for one of the editors to find their post (which can get lost during primetime posting hours). I knew there was the risk of vandalism but I didn't think someone would actually do it on Day 1.

Looking back on the revision history I see that our vandal had a disappointingly small curse word vocabulary. I expected all sorts of sick insults, but instead it looks like a 6-year-old just learned a new word. 0/10 apply yourself


----------



## pocky

D8 Just came back from university and read what happened... This is awful! I checked the Masterlist for the other challenge and everything seems to be fine with that version so it was definitely someone trying to mess with this particular thread. This really saddens me because the whole point of this challenge to me was to interact with the community and make new friends :/ What kind of person would do something so horrible anyway? :/ 

@ Hya (or anyone with editing rights) Near the top of the screen there should be something like "Last edit was made x ago by y" If you click it it will give you a complete history of every single edit. Hopefully you'll be able to find the culprit this way.


----------



## Xita

Gah, I fell asleep while playing this last night and forgot to post the day's activities! I woke up to a dead 2ds which made me scared to death that hours of playtime had been lost, but when I checked in Isabelle said nothing about turning it off without saving.

No idea what happened since I don't recall saving before falling asleep but that means no lost progress so it's all good 








Anyway, yesterday a lot was accomplished! 



Spoiler: Day 4








Daily photo in front of the tree in a different outfit- check





Finally got the town approval rating to 100%! (When I logged in, Isabelle even talked about this thing, which makes me wonder if the game just bumped the rating up to 100% by itself because it thought I was taking too long.)





I also rearranged my room after getting some carpet from one of my villagers. I really like the nature-y theme that is developing in here. I never noticed it till now, but the birdcage is a pretty nice touch considering Fortree City in Pokemon has a Flying type gym.

Changed my town tune to sound very similar to this. This..doesn't have anything to do with pokemon lol but I wanted a town tune that sounds forest-y if that makes sense.





....and this happened. Not a fan of any of the gorillas (and this one is particularly bad looking) so this bummed me out  . Plus I feel like a future path may be in this area so I'm going to try to make him move as soon as possible (inb4 he's here for 3 months.)


----------



## Dewy

Got Joey's pic today! Thanks buddy <3
And cutiepie Papi is moving in today. I decided not to plot reset, but he still placed his house pretty nicely. That was a relief c:


And there was some problem with the list..? That's too bad. What happened? :/


----------



## Hyasynth

@Dewy: Basically I had changed the permissions on the master list so people could make their own edits, but some whiny kid came and vandalized it (poorly). Thankfully there was a recent backup and I was able to restore it quickly.



pocky said:


> @ Hya (or anyone with editing rights) Near the top of the screen there should be something like "Last edit was made x ago by y" If you click it it will give you a complete history of every single edit. Hopefully you'll be able to find the culprit this way.


Sadly the culprit is listed only as "anonymous".


----------



## DCB

Today:

-didn't do much
-existed
-got new hair, pics later...had company over irl


----------



## pocky

Hyasynth said:


> @Dewy: Basically I had changed the permissions on the master list so people could make their own edits, but some whiny kid came and vandalized it (poorly). Thankfully there was a recent backup and I was able to restore it quickly.
> 
> 
> Sadly the culprit is listed only as "anonymous".



There goes my bright idea :/ I still can't believe anyone would do something like that. Like... why try to ruin the challenge for everyone else?


----------



## Punchyleaf

If it hasn't been done yet, can my username in the masterpost be changed from Loviechu to Punchyleaf? :3 thanks.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Punchyleaf said:


> If it hasn't been done yet, can my username in the masterpost be changed from Loviechu to Punchyleaf? :3 thanks.


How did you do that without buying a username change?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> How did you do that without buying a username change?



I did buy a username change. I've just kept all my bells in ABD to prevent me from spending lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

Punchyleaf said:


> I did buy a username change. I've just kept all my bells in ABD to prevent me from spending lol


Oh. Its strange how I cant see it in your profile though.


----------



## pocky

not much happened today, not gonna do a proper update with pictures because I'm tired. but...

- tutu suggested the police station pwp
- found out nooks will be closed tomorrow for restorations
- shampoodle is still under construction
- blathers suggested the cafe
- got my silver turnip badge
- and also a badge for sending letters (bronze)


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh. Its strange how I cant see it in your profile though.



What where would you see that???


----------



## Paperboy012305

Punchyleaf said:


> What where would you see that???


No, I said I cant. I looked in your profile, then shop. It isn't added.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> No, I said I cant. I looked in your profile, then shop. It isn't added.


Oh maybe because I kept it hidden?? Not sure


----------



## Paperboy012305

Punchyleaf said:


> Oh maybe because I kept it hidden?? Not sure


Maybe you did cause its not showing.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> Maybe you did cause its not showing.



Now looking at it, a lot of my collectible shop thingies aren't showing LOL.

But quick question. My friends Hazel moved out while on hiatus. he was supposed to pickup an Uchi from me, but he has no time to plot reset on Saturday. I'm fairly positive that a villager won't permanently plot unless you load your mayor.
So if he picked up the UCHI today (Friday) will be be able to successfully plot reset on like Sunday or Monday if he hasn't loaded the game at all in between?


----------



## pocky

Punchyleaf said:


> Now looking at it, a lot of my collectible shop thingies aren't showing LOL.
> 
> But quick question. My friends Hazel moved out while on hiatus. he was supposed to pickup an Uchi from me, but he has no time to plot reset on Saturday. I'm fairly positive that a villager won't permanently plot unless you load your mayor.
> So if he picked up the UCHI today (Friday) will be be able to successfully plot reset on like Sunday or Monday if he hasn't loaded the game at all in between?



yup  it should still work


----------



## DCB

Fuchsia is moving on the 28th!

If no one here wants her, then I'll make a [Selling] thread in the Villager Trading Plaza.


----------



## queertactics

today i completely redid my paths... again... they were brick and now they're a paved road, with the little yellow lines in the middle and everything. i also gave in to making curved corners 




(obviously that's the old path and i'm way to lazy to upload pics of the new one) 

i still have to do something with the outside though!! i think i want to make flowerbeds, but those're hard. also i want to do drought-resistant plants in them and like. it would be so hard to make pixel succulents. (i'm thinking either hydrangeas, or lavender bushes. i like lavender bushes they're good for bees and bees are important)  

accepting the concave curves means i've completely filled all my path character's spots, and i used two of my mayor's spots for some of the concave curves. boooo. i still don't know what i'm going to do about large spaces though - i can't use these paths for like, the entire plaza area. i'm gonna have to make a one-tile path specifically for large areas like that (plaza, retail, town hall). 

paths.


----------



## Capeet

Tiffany pinged me to move. I'm a bit sad since she's one of my best villagers at the moment. I'll be especially nice to her during her last days here in Ea...


----------



## Toeto

I finally placed my campsite a couple days ago but now I already think it's a dumb place.
Oh well, still got 11 months to get used to it .


----------



## Xita

Pretty low-key day yesterday in Fortree.



Spoiler: Day 5








Hooray! Now we're finally getting somewhere! I set up a project for the suspension bridge immediately because it's such a pain taking the long way to get to the town hall.





This guy moved in.  He even thinks he's cool too. Pls go away.

I streetpassed a few people yesterday, and some of their houses were neat:















Also I just realized that you have to pay Nook's loan to get the island, which explains a lot.  I was wondering why Tortimer was taking so long to show up! Hopefully I can get enough money to pay it off today.


----------



## Toadette

I'm not sure if I can still participate being that I'm starting my town today, Jan. 24th, but I would like to if I could! 

My town name is Fableton
Fruit is the Pears
Villagers are: Rocco, Biff, Broffina, Drago and Merry so far!


----------



## pocky

yesterday I had a dream that a villager had plotted their house right in front of my mayor's house in such a way that my mayor couldn't even open the front door to his house and I had to abandon the challenge all together. good thing that can't happen in game. LOL


----------



## DCB

So, I won't be able to update, really, until tomorrow. We're having guests over today, so there will be little time for me to play.
I'll probably post a bunch of hair pictures. xD


----------



## Capeet

Toadette said:


> I'm not sure if I can still participate being that I'm starting my town today, Jan. 24th, but I would like to if I could!
> 
> My town name is Fableton
> Fruit is the Orange
> Villagers are: Limberg, Bella, Peck, Baarbara and Deena so far!


Of course you can still participate! Welcome! I hope you'll enjoy this challenge and your new town.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Spoiler: Day 24!





Me getting my fortune, and ignore the speech bubble. I'm also barefoot too because I thought it'd be more realistic.



I'm probably gonna keep this style. The summer will be different.



So, its being remodeled.



I knew that already and I'm not gonna tell him to get well soon. I got other dreamies, Cole is not one of them.



Shampoodle has opened! I only want to change my hairstyle because I want to unlock the eye contacts, but I love it so much and the eye color for Xavier isn't that bad. I'm gonna keep it the way it is now.



Grr, still no tan dog tooth pants!



Wait, did you say "Please come again!" instead of the old "Thanks."? I'm getting close.



I also made hairstyles for my OCs as well.



Spoiler: My oc's hairstyles





I had to if I want him to be the villager from New Leaf/Mario Kart 8



Here is Lexi's hairstyle!



And here is Sabrina's!



Let me know what you think! 

I'm starting to feel like I want an art made by my OYC mayor.


----------



## Ray-ACP

Is it cheating if you sell a villager for like 20 million? =S I haven't done it but it seems kind of .... easy way lol


----------



## pocky

There are technically no rules against it so I'm guessing that it should be fine as long as you don't TT that villager out or anything


----------



## Ray-ACP

I've got 2 of my dreamies through the forum so far yay! NO WAIT 3!! I have Kody, Wolfgang & now Bam ^_^ Who will move in soon


----------



## douten

Remnantique said:


> Is it cheating if you sell a villager for like 20 million? =S I haven't done it but it seems kind of .... easy way lol


I don't think it's cheating really. If you think it'll make you less interested in the game because you won't have to work hard then I recommend against it. But, on the other hand, if you don't have hours of free time to go bug hunting or turnip price hunting weekly, and would rather do other things while you play then go for it 

Today I finally got bingo!! It wasn't a snowman furniture though 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Remnantique said:


> I've got 2 of my dreamies through the forum so far yay! NO WAIT 3!! I have Kody, Wolfgang & now Bam ^_^ Who will move in soon



Nice  Wolfgang is a nice villager to have around.

I've gotten my two dreamies, Zucker and Kabuki, and now to get Gabi for my lil bro. That'll be all the permanent resident we'll have.. though I might move Gabi out after awhile (shhhh) lol


----------



## 00jachna

Harro!


----------



## pocky

douten said:


> I don't think it's cheating really. If you think it'll make you less interested in the game because you won't have to work hard then I recommend against it. But, on the other hand, if you don't have hours of free time to go bug hunting or turnip price hunting weekly, and would rather do other things while you play then go for it
> 
> Today I finally got bingo!! It wasn't a snowman furniture though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nice  Wolfgang is a nice villager to have around.
> 
> I've gotten my two dreamies, Zucker and Kabuki, and now to get Gabi for my lil bro. That'll be all the permanent resident we'll have.. though I might move Gabi out after awhile (shhhh) lol



I think Hya has Gabi moving out. IDK if she has already left or not though


----------



## Hazel

Spoiler: Day 24



- Shampoodles is open for business! I got purple pig tails 

- 2F Ceremony

- 2F opened up, I bought a silver shovel

- Payed off the yellow bench (just wanted to build a bench pwp may tear down later)



I don't know why I bother putting these in spoilers when not all that much is happening


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Blathers still won't suggest Museum 2F. >.<

But I did get Cyrus to wake up after I went on a cataloging spree last week. Speaking of Re-Tail, I need high turnip prices today or my turnips will spoil.


----------



## Hyasynth

I unlocked the Cafe and Shampoodle is open. Nothing else has happened. 



pocky said:


> I think Hya has Gabi moving out. IDK if she has already left or not though


She already left


----------



## Dogoat

I have been trying to keep up but college is getting in the way a bit. But Nibbles moved out and I'm laying out my town!0:


----------



## Capeet

Margie suggested the fairy-tale clock. That's nice because I just decided to use some of the fairy-tale PWPs. I want to see if they go well together with my nature theme.

I made some more progress today too. I fiiiinally unlocked museum 2nd floor! Not much longer until I can build the cafe! I'm really looking forward to it.




I'm also having a meteor shower right now!


----------



## douten

Kippla said:


> But I did get Cyrus to wake up after I went on a cataloging spree last week. Speaking of Re-Tail, I need high turnip prices today or my turnips will spoil.



I would offer, but Reese is buying for 73 bells  Next week I will have to start on the stalk market though, looking forward to it!



Hyasynth said:


> She already left


Np, she shouldn't be too hard to get, I hope lol


----------



## pocky

Kippla said:


> Blathers still won't suggest Museum 2F. >.<
> 
> But I did get Cyrus to wake up after I went on a cataloging spree last week. Speaking of Re-Tail, I need high turnip prices today or my turnips will spoil.



 I had a spike on Thursday (495) and had a few people over to sell. But right now its at 67


----------



## Redficasu

Hey, sorry, but im going to have to leave this challenge, i am going to open up a lot of shops and need the qr code machine... sorry


----------



## Ray-ACP

Redficasu said:


> Hey, sorry, but im going to have to leave this challenge, i am going to open up a lot of shops and need the qr code machine... sorry



Aww can't you wait lol


----------



## Lancelot

So you can't wait a week...?

I'm sorry to see you go but seriously, you only started yesterday. Can  you not go a week without TT'ing


----------



## pocky

If they wanna TT its their choice. There is no need to question someone's playstyle. Take care, Red! Hope you enjoy your town


----------



## Lancelot

I'm not questioningit, I just dont see the point in joining a challenge to not tt and then do 1 day and give up.

Guess i just do like quitters, sue me.


----------



## lazuli

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I'm not questioningit, I just dont see the point in joining a challenge to not tt and then do 1 day and give up.
> 
> Guess i just do like quitters, sue me.



then they can join the other one, where TTing isnt an issue


----------



## Colour Bandit

Sorry for the lack of updates over the last few days, life has been bit hectic.



Spoiler: Day 5



Not much happened, Anabelle moved in and was unpacking, my perfect cherry tree grew fruit, Sahara was in town and did okay with the wallpaper and my bannana trees had started to grow.













Spoiler: Day 6



Again not much happened... Colton has picked a rubbish place to live, blocking my new bridge and overlapping where I was going to put the cafe :/ My campsite has been built!













Spoiler: Day 7



A bit more stuff happened today; Redd was in town (pics below), Tammy is moving in next to Phoebe which is in a good place. Bangle was in the campsite, I like her but I'd like another male villager and I accidentally made a Snowboy rather than a Snowman, so one less bingo number today... I also set up the Water well pwp just below the campsite.



























And my most up to date map:




Tammy is going in between Phoebe (below Re-Tail) and the cliff.
My villagers are:
Alice
Anabelle 
Baabara 
Broccolo
Coach
Colton
Phoebe
Tammy 
Vladimir


----------



## Lancelot

computertrash said:


> then they can join the other one, where TTing isnt an issue



Didn't say they couldn't :-]


----------



## 00jachna

I'll probably post an update soon c:


----------



## Ray-ACP

I need to do the tumblr thing and post updates and update tumblr and EVERYTHING. I reli need to upload pics onto my tumblr the day i take them lol cos it says like friday when i toke it on monday


----------



## douten

So once I get the catalog machine I plan on keeping track on the catalog doc too. If you guys need anything order-able just holler! though it will be a long time until I have something worth while lol


----------



## Ray-ACP

I use this guide, it has an entire catalogue and fish/art/villagers, you can tick off everything you have and it looks nice lol


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I have to agree with Monkey D Luffy, there isn't a point in joining a challenge with no TTing if you're planning to open shops you need the QR machine for unless you already have it. 

But I've been slacking with my town recently, but nothing much of interest has been happening. I've been updating my dream and visiting others, so if you guys wanna check it out, my DA is in my signature. Also, if anybody wants a signature like mine or Remnantique's, feel free to PM me with your info so I can make you one. c:


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ugh I'm super bummed. Stupid best buy cancelled my Majoras Mask XL  they should've just completely cancelled off the scalpers, not people who bought only one. :/ ah well, guess I gotta go with the monster hunter one.

In other news, I am just getting to log into my town. Wee adult hood with lots of responsibilities.


----------



## Tyzis

Hey! I'm completely new to AC + these forums but this seems like a nice challenge to get to know the game  
I started playing yesterday/today (midnight) so there wasn't much to do since everyone was sleeping xD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Tyzis said:


> Hey! I'm completely new to AC + these forums but this seems like a nice challenge to get to know the game
> I started playing yesterday/today (midnight) so there wasn't much to do since everyone was sleeping xD



Cool, welcome to TBT (and AC)! If you know how, send me a PM with your town name, mayor name, villagers, timezone and native fruit so I can add you to our masterlist!


----------



## Xita

Tyzis said:


> Hey! I'm completely new to AC + these forums but this seems like a nice challenge to get to know the game
> I started playing yesterday/today (midnight) so there wasn't much to do since everyone was sleeping xD



Welcome! What are your starting villagers?


----------



## douten

Remnantique said:


> I use this guide, it has an entire catalogue and fish/art/villagers, you can tick off everything you have and it looks nice lol


Ooh! Sweet app! I should use that instead, the spreadsheet is pretty clunky lol


----------



## Lancelot

Deena requested the lghthouse today. It was a surprise as it was like 5 minutes after I turned on the game.

I also layed down quite a lot of my path, of which I am VERY proud of ;u;

I placed the lighthouse right away. Im quite annoyed with where I placed the campsite but I'm sure I'll find something to make it work


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Deena requested the lghthouse today. It was a surprise as it was like 5 minutes after I turned on the game.
> 
> I also layed down quite a lot of my path, of which I am VERY proud of ;u;
> 
> I placed the lighthouse right away. Im quite annoyed with where I placed the campsite but I'm sure I'll find something to make it work


Same thing happened to me with Diana a few weeks ago.


----------



## Lancelot

Punchyleaf said:


> Ugh I'm super bummed. Stupid best buy cancelled my Majoras Mask XL  they should've just completely cancelled off the scalpers, not people who bought only one. :/ ah well, guess I gotta go with the monster hunter one.
> 
> In other news, I am just getting to log into my town. Wee adult hood with lots of responsibilities.



Pretty sure they arent allowed to just cancel them..


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

I'm sorry for messing up the sheet ;__;


----------



## Ray-ACP

douten said:


> Ooh! Sweet app! I should use that instead, the spreadsheet is pretty clunky lol



i've paid for the non ad version but it's for life and so wort hit, i think the app is only a couple of pounds or dollars etc


----------



## Tyzis

Xita said:


> Welcome! What are your starting villagers?



Baabara, Derwin, Lily, Peck and Pate


----------



## pocky

CuteLuka<3 said:


> I'm sorry for messing up the sheet ;__;



what do you mean?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

pocky said:


> what do you mean?



It was when a bunch of the information was deleted. It's all restored now.


----------



## Xita

Tyzis said:


> *Baabara*, Derwin, Lily, Peck and Pate



lmao, I can't believe her name is actually spelled that way!


----------



## Tyzis

Xita said:


> lmao, I can't believe her name is actually spelled that way!



xD she also really talks sheepish.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Tyzis said:


> xD she also really talks *sheep*ish.



I see what you did there.


----------



## douten

Got my permit today so started a new bridge 
Here's my map






Not sure where I will place the cafe and police station when it comes. I was thinking just to the right of the three houses, right below the Town Hall, but then I might want to turn that area into a zen garden-ish place since my house and the Town Hall will be zen garden theme. But then I could turn that little island, close to the center surrounded by river, into a closed of zen garden... choices lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just realized.

I FORGOT TO GET A NEW EMOTION! D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Curse my forgetfulness!


----------



## pocky

douten said:


> Got my permit today so started a new bridge
> Here's my map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where I will place the cafe and police station when it comes. I was thinking just to the right of the three houses, right below the Town Hall, but then I might want to turn that area into a zen garden-ish place since my house and the Town Hall will be zen garden theme. But then I could turn that little island, close to the center surrounded by river, into a closed of zen garden... choices lol



wow, I love your map!


----------



## douten

pocky said:


> wow, I love your map!


Thanks, I quite like it too, even though I was aiming for a different map lol

Can you believe that villager house right in front of the town hall? lol it's literally right besides the pavement get, definitely saying yes when he wants to move.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Pretty sure they arent allowed to just cancel them..



But they most definitely are. Says so in the small writing. BB was being s****y and sold preorders the DIDNT have, then canceled all orders from scalpers (people who buy multiples to sell at ridiculous prices) and instead of outright cancelling theirs, they brought their orders down to 1, then canceled a bunch of people's who only had one order.


----------



## Xita

Day 6 was pretty good.



Spoiler: Day 6









Paid off my loan!






...and then I couldn't afford Bam's drinking fountain ;___;






I also got this really nice letter back from Melba. She's so sweet 






It's gonna look a little bigger tomorrow, but here is how the exterior of my house is turning out. Still going with the greenish/flower-y theme.






And then some late-night fishing.

Rolf is moving in tomorrow. Eh, he's not bad like Hans but I don't like him either. He can go after Hans 



I also set up my tumblr for this.  I'm still not satisfied with the layout, but I know that if I start messing with it now I'll be stuck on there for hours so I'm leaving it alone for now.


----------



## queertactics

Day 3! I finished funding my campsite, and I got the Island today. I made ~300k at the island, so hopefully that'll put a good dent in my next PWP- a bridge. Right now I think I might only put two bridges in my town!! Might decide otherwise later, but I really only need two, for how the map is shaped. 

I've been discovering a lot of things about the game itself. My first file I time traveled right off the bat - so theres little things I missed. Like, when someone moves in, Isabelle only tells you ONCE, your first load of the day. Also, Gulliber only sticks around until you quit. I always tthought he hung around the beach like, all day. 

The island had a Club Tortimer application so I've got that squared away. We should do a OYC Island Field Trip! Change your TPC Greeting to "BTF: [bell tree forum username]" and have everyone go at the same time.

I also figured out what I'm going to do about the plaza, town hall, and retail; in regards to paths. Got it all down, just have to make some minor edits on the designs themselves.


----------



## Lancelot

That depressing ,oment when people are unlocking the cafe and I still dont have the 2nd floor


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

Day 3:

I have the sloppy and 7-11 set and a few DLCs.... planning on getting 2 blue roses and 2 purple pansies for breeding and selling to make a profit... perfect money maker for me xx


----------



## Hazel

I forgot to get my emotion and go to see K.K. Slider yesterday! >.< And I didn't go to the island all weekend :S 

Joan was selling for 110 bells so I didn't bother getting turnips either... And now Maple wants a stringfish... Hopefully I'll be able to get it for her before I go back to college! Not much happened today, Knox was in the campsite, the supermarket opened up and we celebrated building the yellow bench and that was it really


----------



## Colour Bandit

A mini Day 8 update: (I'll do a full one with pics later)
Anabelle just suggested the Archway Sculpture pwp, I'm debating about building it.
I got my first bingo, my prize was a Curling Stone, I absolutely love curling and I'd love to actually do it in real life (there isn't a club for it anywhere near where I live, so the closest I can get is lawn bowls but all the local clubs have an age restriction and they are men only :'( ) so getting it as an item in game is quite nice :3

I'll post later on in the evening with my full update!

EDIT: Baabara is angry now, she pinged me and ran into a pitfall... I hope she wasn't going to suggest a new pwp...


----------



## Hyasynth

Joan was selling for 90 so I just bought my entire life savings in turnips.
Go big or go home.

It's only 1/3 of a locker because I had 800k in the bank. My profits will get me the bronze turnip badge at best.

Edit: Also I finally got the white stockings and yellow buckled shoes from Kicks!


----------



## douten

Joan is selling 99 for me. I think I will invest all my bells as well. Expecting at least a three times profit!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Spent about 1.3 mil in bells on Turnips. Just want to earn my gold turnip badge lol


----------



## Hazel

So I spent the last hour looking for a stringfish for Maple... No luck. Will have to try again later.

In other news Colton suggested the lighthouse (will defo be building this asap  ), I got the shock emote and my bronze letter writing badge


----------



## Toadette

Today I was able to get a town layout I really wanted and so now my town is:

Fableton
Pears
Rocco, Biff, Broffina, Drago and Merry! 

I am much happier with this layout, fruit and villagers! This will be my town and I will NOT TT  It will be nice to experience the game the way I played it when I first got it! I have another town that is my permanent town and I have had that town for a year on Jan 28th, but I have TT'd and what not in that town in the past but I actually can't remember the last time I TT'd. It would be months ago so I am happy about that. That town has some of my favorite and most cherished villagers so I will not be TTing ever again in that town unless I had to try and save a villager or something like that. 

Anyway, with this new town, I will just be doing everything at a days pace, not transferring money, clothes, tools or anything! Good luck to everyone doing this challenge! I hope to be successful


----------



## X2k5a7y

Monkey D Luffy said:


> That depressing ,oment when people are unlocking the cafe and I still dont have the 2nd floor



If it helps, it once took me over a month to unlock the second floor...


----------



## Capeet

Nothing much happened today. Today's PWP suggestion was the wind turbine. I'm not going to use it, though. Croque could have suggested the zen stuff instead of it... We celebrated the opening of museum 2nd floor. Timmy amd Tommy's shop will be closed tomorrow for remodeling. Yay!


----------



## Lancelot

Super T and T, aswell as Shampoodle's opened today


----------



## Paperboy012305

Spoiler: Day 25






110 Bells! Fine by me.



So this is where Hazel will put her house at, not bad.



Super T&T has opened!



Still no museum 2F floor. Still slacking on catching bugs, fish and sea life, and I usually wait until the last days of the month to get them.


----------



## Tyzis

_*My first 2 days as Mayor of Lima -*_


Spoiler



• Day *1*



I got my tent. _YEAH! _

Since I started pretty late, no shops were open, and I actually had to wait for the next day to come~
went some midnight fishing though..


_sit back, relax & enjoy the view. _

• Day *2*

A lot of stuff happend this day!

 ►_ Got my house!_


 ► _I payed off my loan for the house_


 ► _I Caught a HUGE fish! xD_


 ► _I got my permit! [which will arrive tomorrow?]_


 ► _The end of day 2`~ *Awesome*!_


*OH!* AND AND _DIVA_ MOVED IN !


----------



## DCB

Nothing happened yesterday aside from new hair. I got more hair today, so there will be a massive show of pictures {i.e., more than I usually do} tonight. I don't like today's hair. 

I started the Illuminated Heart PWP. I put it behind a yellow bench, so I'm thinking about making a little "Lover's Corner" type of area. xP


----------



## 00jachna

_Today in Petoria
_
I got the dream suit today
I got a few mermaid set pieces
I played with a few friends
I got the ugliest haircut in extistance
I adopted Rosie from my cycling town a few days ago and she ploted her house really good
Octavian suggested the windturine PWP (my 2nd suggestion)


TO DO LIST:
Finish path
Tell Baarbra to GTFO!
Tell Lucha to GTFO (in a kind way)
Orginze flowers
Get more flowers/bushes/trees
Get bells (I hate bug hunting)
Get the perfect town status
Fix dem houses

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm having a hard time deciding if I should have paths in my town or if I should keep it all natural. I feel like too much of it is just paths


----------



## Xita

Monkey D Luffy said:


> That depressing ,oment when people are unlocking the cafe and I still dont have the 2nd floor



I know that feel. Took me a week to pay off the first loan, haha. To be fair, if I didn't donate all those fossils during the week I would've expanded it sooner >_>'


----------



## Lancelot

Anyone got a straw hat or blue boxer shorts?


----------



## 00jachna

I have the straw hat (both the island item and the reorderlable one)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Anyone got a straw hat or blue boxer shorts?


I got one straw hat. Not sure about shorts. Still accept?


----------



## 00jachna

Anyone here that wants to help me make a decision in my town?


----------



## Lancelot

Paperboy012305 said:


> I got one straw hat. Not sure about shorts. Still accept?



Yes plz! Can I come and get it in around 10 minutes?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Yes plz! Can I come and get it in around 10 minutes?


Added and open! But not in Termina, instead my main town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will stay in one position, there is the hat you wanted next to me. Help yourself!


----------



## Lancelot

Ok coming!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I dont see your town 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Could you close then reopen?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ok coming!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I dont see your town
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Could you close then reopen?


Reopened!


----------



## douten

00jachna said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding if I should have paths in my town or if I should keep it all natural. I feel like too much of it is just paths



I want a natural path for mine, but with snow and all I don't think I can create it until spring comes orz


----------



## Toeto

I want to point out that everyone can still join the challenge, but please follow the rules. 
*NO TIME TRAVELING ALLOWED. *

Also, for everyone who is joining in, maybe it's an idea to place (just a bit) information about your town in your description on the forum. A lot of people already have it already. We can notice each other around the forum because I can't remember who's in it.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Open for the Blue boxing shorts!


----------



## Lancelot

Coming


----------



## Toeto

This is my town map by the way. The bridge on the right side of the big river pond is gone and I placed my campsite by the doc under Re-Tail. Would people be interested in my dream adress? I could really use some tips about landscaping.


----------



## Xita

I'd like to visit it...after I get the Dream Suite


----------



## Lancelot

Urgh connection error :u

Can I get them tomorrow? :X Ive gtg now


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Urgh connection error :u
> 
> Can I get them tomorrow? :X Ive gtg now


Yeah sure.


----------



## Lukee

Hey thread people. I started my game today (25th) as I thought this was a great idea; doing it for a year, but does it particularly matter, or should I have started from the 1st?? Thanks


----------



## Toeto

Lukee said:


> Hey thread people. I started my game today (25th) as I thought this was a great idea; doing it for a year, but does it particularly matter, or should I have started from the 1st?? Thanks



Doesn't matter just don't tt


----------



## X2k5a7y

I know, I'm not a part of this challenge, anymore, but I do like to keep track of everyone's progress, anyway. 
Also, I thought...Maybe it could be a cool idea to add everyone's starting date to the masterlist? Idk...just a thought...
^-^
Carry on.


----------



## Lukee

Toeto said:


> Doesn't matter just don't tt



Okay great


----------



## douten

X2k5a7y said:


> I know, I'm not a part of this challenge, anymore, but I do like to keep track of everyone's progress, anyway.
> Also, I thought...Maybe it could be a cool idea to add everyone's starting date to the masterlist? Idk...just a thought...
> ^-^
> Carry on.



That's a good idea since it looks like quite a few will be joining after new year


----------



## X2k5a7y

douten said:


> That's a good idea since it looks like quite a few will be joining after new year



Thanks ^-^
yeah, I noticed. Though, I guess it would be difficult for the editors of the masterlist to get everyone's start date...


----------



## Xita

So much progress in Day 7!









Spoiler: Day 7









Leif is coming!






The island is coming!






Rolf is here! And for some reason I mistook him for Leonardo yesterday, woops. Rolf is super cute 






My house got bigger too! It's still pretty random, but I'm content with it till I can get some better furniture.






Also snowboys are the worst.






And Chester is random as hell but I love him 



Looking forward to bug hunting tomorrow


----------



## queertactics

YOU GUYS 

LOOK. AT. MY. PATHS. 



THEY'RE BEAUTIFUL I'M SO HAPPY. It took me forever to learn to do roses, and I didn't even really want to do roses, but like, oh my god, do you know how hard succulents are to pixelate. I had to watch like 3 cross-stitch tutorials on roses to get this right. I'm so pleased. (I've left the corners empty so I can do one succulent there later, since that's where the most space is. Compromise!). 

I'm also really pleased with this section of my town: 


It's interchanging perfect peaches and blue hydrangeas, and then white cosmos lining it. I'm hoping to have white cosmos lining everywhere in town, eventually. I think. Not sure yet! 

I got my campsite today, and finished funding for my second cobblestone bridge! I still really think I'm only going to have 2 bridges in the town. I've gotta remember to upload my map on the next update: it really doesn't need any more, it's quite something. 



And now, some miscellaneous photos under a spoiler! 



Spoiler: 1/25/15 in Rancho



The island is a lot of fun and so is the net trick: 


Snow people are so difficult!! I didn't get the mam right at all and I just barely didn't get the tyke. So I guess tomorrow I'll be building a new Snowman, and work from there. I've never actually gotten the snowman matryoshka so I really want to do it!!


----------



## douten

queertactics said:


> YOU GUYS
> LOOK. AT. MY. PATHS.


Those are awesome!! The bus stop pwp would go perfect with them


----------



## lastgatsby

Spoiler: Sarasota Update



? Nookling Junction is expanding
? Kicks is still being built
? Zell moved in and is my new favorite because he sold me a genuine painting.
? Got my first badges for fishing and sea creatures.
? Have 26/30 sea creatures caught which means I don't have anything to dive for till March
? Met Pascal (why can't he be a villager?) and he traded me some pirate armor and a keg for some scallops.
? Started construction of the dream suite.

























Bonus! As I was making this post I caught a coelacanth!





Yes, Pascal, yes it is.





Spoiler: Latest Sarasota Map


----------



## Capeet

I'll make a little update now because I have a feeling that nothing too important will happen anymore today.



Timmy and Tommy are reconstructing and Shampoodle's is being built.
Bianca is camping.


----------



## Ray-ACP

Guys! You should all listen to this new leaf song here. It's so good! Give us some motivation to play! Poor isabelle = (


----------



## pocky

queertactics said:


> YOU GUYS
> 
> LOOK. AT. MY. PATHS.
> 
> View attachment 82140
> 
> THEY'RE BEAUTIFUL I'M SO HAPPY. It took me forever to learn to do roses, and I didn't even really want to do roses, but like, oh my god, do you know how hard succulents are to pixelate. I had to watch like 3 cross-stitch tutorials on roses to get this right. I'm so pleased. (I've left the corners empty so I can do one succulent there later, since that's where the most space is. Compromise!).
> 
> I'm also really pleased with this section of my town:
> View attachment 82141
> 
> It's interchanging perfect peaches and blue hydrangeas, and then white cosmos lining it. I'm hoping to have white cosmos lining everywhere in town, eventually. I think. Not sure yet!
> 
> I got my campsite today, and finished funding for my second cobblestone bridge! I still really think I'm only going to have 2 bridges in the town. I've gotta remember to upload my map on the next update: it really doesn't need any more, it's quite something.
> 
> View attachment 82142
> 
> And now, some miscellaneous photos under a spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1/25/15 in Rancho
> 
> 
> 
> The island is a lot of fun and so is the net trick:
> View attachment 82143
> View attachment 82144
> Snow people are so difficult!! I didn't get the mam right at all and I just barely didn't get the tyke. So I guess tomorrow I'll be building a new Snowman, and work from there. I've never actually gotten the snowman matryoshka so I really want to do it!!



love those city paths!




lastgatsby said:


> Spoiler: Sarasota Update
> 
> 
> 
> ? Nookling Junction is expanding
> ? Kicks is still being built
> ? Zell moved in and is my new favorite because he sold me a genuine painting.
> ? Got my first badges for fishing and sea creatures.
> ? Have 26/30 sea creatures caught which means I don't have anything to dive for till March
> ? Met Pascal (why can't he be a villager?) and he traded me some pirate armor and a keg for some scallops.
> ? Started construction of the dream suite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus! As I was making this post I caught a coelacanth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Pascal, yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Latest Sarasota Map



your villagers have moved into the best possible pay! wow


--------------

sorry I haven't written any updates for Hell in the past few days, I've been playing but haven't had the chance to update


----------



## Trickilicky

Sorry for the lack of updates, have had terrible internet problems recently. I'm going to condense everything down because I've got to get off soon, luckily not much has happened  Hope you all had a great weekend!



Spoiler: Taciturn update



Queenie moved in, right on Portia's old spot. That'll teach me for forgetting to put down a PWP, sigh. I'm just going to re-arrange where I place the PWP, I'd rather keep Queenie and find another spot for the windmill. 

The cafe opened up, and I'm happy with the spot I chose for it. I didn't go to the ceremony because I'm a horrible and/or lazy Mayor.

I've worked on enlarging certain rooms of my alt's houses. I don't plan on having maximum room sizes/or any basements, so the cost shouldn't be too much. 

I laid down some paths, and planted a few bushes and trees I got in a trade last week. 

The Dream Suite, Shampoodles and the Super Nooks (or whatever it's called) opened up, so Main Street is looking pretty dope atm.

I've also been working on my hybrids a little more, I have a nice bunch growing now, I usually get around 3 - 4 a day.

I got a few more PWP requests, solar panel, zen bench, and something else I can't remember.

Oh and I stopped Maple moving.

So as you can see, riveting stuff! I'm going to take some pics once the trees and bushes have grown, haven't posted any in a while and Taciturn is looking much more town-esque after my semi-hard work ^_^


----------



## Punchyleaf

This week in Flan

• my Nook's upgraded to Super T&T
• Shampoodles has opened
• Dream Suite has opened
• I forgot to visit KK slider and shrunk for the past like 2 days LOL
• I have set up most of a temporary path. Since I don't plan on keeping Ankha and Hamphrey, I have not paved near their homes. Also waiting for Blathers to recommend the cafe


----------



## douten

Remnantique said:


> Guys! You should all listen to this new leaf song here. It's so good! Give us some motivation to play! Poor isabelle = (


The feels u.u good song. Isabel was always constantly filling the void when I was TT'ing before, now I feel sorry for her lol


----------



## Ray-ACP

Time for Ivytree's update! For a more in depth update check out my tumblr, i'm just going to note the main things which have happened here! I've literally not made a single proper update so I will here:



Spoiler: Current Villagers



Bam, Bill, Chow, Elise, Flurry, Joey, Kody, Mira, Tutu & Wolfgang!

I got 3 of my dreamies from other people giving them away for free or 50tbt, wolfgang, kody and bam <3 Bam moved right next to me on the map too! (Should probably do a map update at some stage)





Spoiler: Town Updates









I finally got 100% on my approval rating, toke me AGES, I literally sent letters, planted trees, fished up litter, donated to museum, helped villagers and it was STUCK at 98%....so I left it a day and the next day it was auto 100% ??

I've also unlocked the garden shop and the island now <3 So i went and caught 100k worth of bugs so I could start buying turnips:











Here's a small update on my house itself:














I've started building my own hybrid gardens = 3 I've never done hybriding properly so I read up on it and i've tried to put it in an efficient way, let me know if i'm doing it WRONG:






IT WAS MY BIRTHHHHDDDAAAAYYYY <3<3

Tutu came to my house and grabbed me for my party =3 I can't remember what the present they gave me was though LOL so Bill, Tutu and Chow like me the most!









Uh...i'm 24 chow lol I'm already an adult XD





Spoiler: Glitch Day



I had a very unproductive day today lol and my friend showed me a glitch to pass through bounds. I read people have used this to put town projects in the sea o.o






I actually glitched into swimming with this without a wet suit and caught 2 sea creatures but going along with the one year challenge, I felt personally this was cheating so I threw the creatures back when I caught them and didn't donate them to the museum. I'll catch them again properly. I was only glitching for fun but I don't plan to do this throughout the game to play"








- - - Post Merge - - -



douten said:


> The feels u.u good song. Isabel was always constantly filling the void when I was TT'ing before, now I feel sorry for her lol



Yea everyone who listens feels guilty for not playing the game lol *slowly turns on ac*


----------



## lastgatsby

pocky said:


> your villagers have moved into the best possible pay! wow


The random number generators have been kind to me. The only two that didn't move in nicely are Cherry and Barold. I really lucked out with where the starters were to be honest (three of the four grouped on the bottom left and the two north of Retail).

Keaton pinged to move which is good cause I don't like him, but bad because he moved in perfectly. He's the bottom left house.


----------



## Ray-ACP

Remnantique said:


> I've made a tumblr blog specifically for this challenge. Perhaps at one point I could upload some pictures that EVERYONE has uploaded and stamp it "This is us 2015 One Year Challenge" and put up a picture everyone is proud of. I'm actually quite keen with this idea ^_^ Everyone should post a current screenshot of their town they want me to make into one big montage picture and i'll combine then and upload it ^_^
> 
> *PS* My tumblr link is in my sig. Make it a screenshot of something you're proud of!



I'm finally going to do the montage now YAY! For people who don't know what it was i've quoted my previous post, post a screengrab that you're proud of or something great about your town and i'll add it in! I'm going to go back through the WHOLE thread (yes i know) and take pictures I deem and make it into a huge montage to mark our 'almost first month over'. I'm not going to add any names to it. I'm going to blend all the images together. So far i'm just collecting images to go into the picture. I'm thinking i'm going to make it HUGE like 1366 x 720 or something like that, perhaps even 1920 x 1080 if I get enough pictures! Here's like an example of how it's going:






But in the end it will be blended and look like this wallpaper I made:



Spoiler: Example











I'll add everyone into it and it'll kind of be a where's wally kind of thing to find yourself in the picture! I'll keep making it for as long as I feel and then i'll finish the picture and title it "One Year Challenge - January 2015"

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH YEA, if you want your picture included ever post it here or pm me please!


----------



## Ray-ACP

Here is a collection of all the images i've found so far GEEZ. I got to page 129 and gave up XD since it was the same people posting. I've made one screen per person and labled the layers in photoshop so i can tell who's got a pic. Here's all of em so far:






Here's the Full Size Link


----------



## Beary

I should really post here more often...
hmm..

On a side note, Tucker moved away. On his birthday.
I kind of feel bad now.


----------



## pocky

Remnantique said:


> Here is a collection of all the images i've found so far GEEZ. I got to page 129 and gave up XD since it was the same people posting. I've made one screen per person and labled the layers in photoshop so i can tell who's got a pic. Here's all of em so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Full Size Link



I almost didnt recognize my own mayor haha, he has changed so much. anyway, this is a really cool idea


----------



## Ray-ACP

OMG i donated a painting to blathers with multiple fossils at the same time. He accepted all of it yet my painting hasn't been put up! What gives?


----------



## DCB

I haven't had a camper in a while.


----------



## douten

Remnantique said:


> Here is a collection of all the images i've found so far GEEZ. I got to page 129 and gave up XD since it was the same people posting. I've made one screen per person and labled the layers in photoshop so i can tell who's got a pic. Here's all of em so far:
> Here's the Full Size Link



Oh great idea! 
can you include this picture of my town? It's our first completed pwp and I think it'll be around for awhile lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

Spoiler: Day 26





There were just too many unorderables I had in my letters.




He's leaving on the 30th. I told him to GTFO!



I haven't had a camper in a long time, today I just got one!



Greeting Hazel the weird uni-brow Squirrel. (I don't think shes ugly at all, plain adorable!)



Those fortunes on the left made me wish I had a trash can.



I have an idea! This is my 5th emotion



Xavier's love, emotion #6 broke up with him a few days ago. D:





Remnantique said:


> Here is a collection of all the images i've found so far GEEZ. I got to page 129 and gave up XD since it was the same people posting. I've made one screen per person and labled the layers in photoshop so i can tell who's got a pic. Here's all of em so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Full Size Link


Hey, there I am! (At the bottom of the first pic) The day I got my development permit on the 2nd day. I'm also there at the 2nd pic, 2 pics down.
And for the last pic. Who is that shoeless person? And is that person a boy or a girl?


----------



## Ray-ACP

douten said:


> Oh great idea!
> can you include this picture of my town? It's our first completed pwp and I think it'll be around for awhile lol



Sure i'll add it for you = )

- - - Post Merge - - -



> Hey, there I am! (At the bottom of the first pic) The day I got my development permit on the 2nd day. I'm also there at the 2nd pic, 2 pics down.
> And for the last pic. Who is that shoeless person? And is that person a boy or a girl?



Oh i didn't realise i put 2 pics of you up, which one would you rather have? I'm having one per person. The shoeless person is....i'll have to let you know when I go on my pc! I write everyones names next to the layers inphotoshop. It's a girl i think


----------



## Paperboy012305

Remnantique said:


> Sure i'll add it for you = )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i didn't realise i put 2 pics of you up, which one would you rather have? I'm having one per person. The shoeless person is....i'll have to let you know when I go on my pc! I write everyones names next to the layers inphotoshop. It's a girl i think


Nah that's fine.

Since you went back to the older pages in this thread it got me thinking. What happened to medalquest?


----------



## Hazel

Oh I should post a pic soon! I keep meaning to but never have time 

Not much happened in town today, Curlos was in the campsite and Katie and Saharah were hanging around but I didn't get a chance to talk to them. Got the silver net though!


----------



## Lancelot

Would anyone mind checkin' out my Dream Town and telling me what you think? I havent had any visitors so I dunno other people's opinions on my town ;o

6700 5070 9773

Thanks


----------



## 00jachna

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Would anyone mind checkin' out my Dream Town and telling me what you think? I havent had any visitors so I dunno other people's opinions on my town ;o
> 
> 6700 5070 9773
> 
> Thanks



I'm going to check it out now!

Do you want to visit mine? DA: 6100 5101 5055


----------



## Lancelot

I will visit it tomorriw if u like. It's getting late


----------



## 00jachna

Ok c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I really liked it.* 

I loved the paths, they were just so "happy" and they'll look a 1000 times better once the snow is gonce! 
I liked (the most) parts of your house. It's was like I was on a ship :3
I really liked the photo-op display
And I personaly liked your villagers


----------



## Dewy

Joey asked to move out and I said yes... A little sad about that because he's adorable and we're already close friends, but his house is badly placed and there are other villagers I want. Buh-bye, baby duck ;-;


----------



## DCB

Spoiler: Basically just a bunch of hair pictures in backwards chronological order
















































I was a bit disturbed by my mayor's facial expression here. 





I got a part time job!





I also got a well!









Katie came a few days back.





I also changed my flag. I liked the design of the Swedish Merchant Flag of 1844-1905, so I just mimicked it.


----------



## Xita

Woohoo, things are starting to pick up on day 8 in Fortree.







Spoiler: Day 8








The island and Leif's shop both opened up today, so I took the time to do a few tours and buy Leif out (except for the sapling). It's been so hard to have all those trees in town and be unable to cut them down! Though I'm actually going to have to wait a few more days for the orange trees to come back so that I don't cut those down on accident.

As for the tours, the application for Club Tortimer was there, but I failed to raise enough medals before this update so I just bought the captain's hat instead. I hope a wet suit appears tomorrow so I can start deep-sea diving in Fortree.

The Night Owl Ordinance also went into effect, and it's such a blessing not having to worry about the Able Sister's/Nook's Homes closing early anymore! Also it seems like this works for the weekly visitors as well, since Saharah was here until 11pm.

Also today I learned that Hans has plans of his own for me and that he's aware that I hate his guts:










This guy intends to butter me up to make me love him but two can play at that game! I'll make you love me so much you'll be practically begging me to move out!  Worst of all he's already well liked by other villagers and has even took on Bam's catchphrase, ugh.

But I won't give up! Hans is getting out of here if it's the last thing I do.

Somewhat related, but no new villager today, which was pretty odd considering I still have eight so I should be expecting the ninth anytime now. Oh well, maybe tomorrow.



As for the pic thing, I don't really have any pics that stand out from the rest yet, imo so I guess you can feel free to use anything I've put on here Remnantique.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I should buy another copy of New Leaf JUST for the 1-year challenge.


----------



## 00jachna

Town update!

- Baarbra is moving in the febuary (I can't wait! )
- I've done some path-laying and tree/bush decorating
- I built a fountian and decoraed it with flowers, trees and bushes 
- I started to fill up my fish and bug exhibits
- I got the dreamsuite and also my DA (duh!) it's: 6100 5101 5055


----------



## Capeet

Spoiler: Today in Ea



Today I had more time to play so I was able to do more than just the regular stuff.



Super T & T opened up today! More than that I'm looking forward to Shampoodle's opening. I don't like my hair at all but luckily I have found a hat to hide it. It'll take a while to get the haircut I want because the one I want is boy's.



I've been lazy with getting emotions from Shrunk. This is only my third one.



Guess what this means! No more expansions! From tomorrow on, my house will be as big as I want it to be! It will only have three additional rooms, the ones on the left, right and upstairs. I have only expanded them to medium as I don't want them to be too big. It fits the feel I'm going for. 



This is the only decorated room so far. I just put together what I had so it isn't final yet. I'll make it a bit more bedroom-like. The middle room will be a living room and the room on the right will be a kitchen. That leaves my plans for upstairs open. It's actually nice that way. 

That's it with the pics today. I started an exhibit for gyroids even though I don't really know why. I also visited a bunch of lovely dream towns and the return to my own town was very bitter...  I'm really looking forward to doing some landscaping. I just need to hoard some cedar saplings first. Hybrids are coming along fine but I should transfer flowers from the island again. It's funny how there doesn't seem to be enough of them regardless of how many trips I make.

Yeah... The only thing I still need to do today is to get a PWP request. I'm going to try to get one a day! I got the blue bench yesterday. I didn't even know something like that existed!


----------



## Lancelot

00jachna said:


> Ok c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *I really liked it.*
> 
> I loved the paths, they were just so "happy" and they'll look a 1000 times better once the snow is gonce!
> I liked (the most) parts of your house. It's was like I was on a ship :3
> I really liked the photo-op display
> And I personaly liked your villagers




Thanks!!!  Im glad you like it!

6700 5070 9773 - if anyone else wants to see


----------



## 00jachna

Will you review my town? c:


----------



## Lancelot

yuh


----------



## DCB

I would share my dream address again, but my town isn't that good, yet, to be honest. There's like...a corner that looks alright, but that's it. There's not much cohesiveness to my town as of yet.


----------



## Lancelot

Dcb will you check mine out?

6700 5070 9773


----------



## DCB

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Dcb will you check mine out?
> 
> 6700 5070 9773



Sure thing! I'll get to it this afternoon.


----------



## douten

00jachna said:


> Town update!


Pokeball fountain, nice!


----------



## pocky

I think that Im going to start putting down a lot of fence PWPs in the bottom half of my map a way that prevents villagers from moving into that area.  Then I'll start tearing them down once I got my 10 permanent residents. It'll look ugly though... so hopefully I won't need to keep them up for long.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Spoiler: I didn't forget to update for day 27!






My first stump pattern! I just got a famous mushroom today! I didn't eat it because it sells for 20k in Re-Tail.



Yeah, I want him to leave. Wanna know why? There's this thing called "Dreamies".



AW SHOOT! I forgot this was my 7th emotion.



Umm. Sure...



Remind you of something? Like chocolate?


----------



## DCB

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Dcb will you check mine out?
> 
> 6700 5070 9773



Awesome town! I like how everything is coming together. The only thing I found a bit awkward was the placement of the trees in front of your house. I felt cramped walking around that area. Otherwise, the town is shaping up nicely.


----------



## Lancelot

The small path or the tree right outside?

- - - Post Merge - - -

trees*


----------



## DCB

The small path.


----------



## Lancelot

Ok  Thanks for your feedback!

I'll probably cut down four of them and turn them in stump seats


----------



## 00jachna

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ok  Thanks for your feedback!
> 
> I'll probably cut down four of them and turn them in stump seats



Can you review mine now? I really want some feedback :3


----------



## Lancelot

Yea, I dunno ur da tho...


----------



## 00jachna

huh?


----------



## Lancelot

Ur Dream Adress..


----------



## 00jachna

it's: 6100 5101 5055


----------



## Lancelot

Ok, i'll post feedback in the morning as it's 11pm now!


----------



## Toeto

Im so proud guys this thread didn't leave the first page since it has started. 
 <3


----------



## Mycaruba

Hey all (sorry this is a slightly long post) 

So ages ago (around the 3rd I think) I posted about my town (Ekul from Bebop). But after like 3 days my save file wouldn't load, so I got pretty angry and didn't post and stop playing entirely. But after a while the urge to play brought me back here.

So after looking at the posts here for a few days I started a new town on Sunday, and will try to do the one year challenge from that day onwards. Good luck to the rest of you and I'll post details about my town in a sec :]

ps, sorry to the person in charge of the master list if this confuses anything!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Luke from the town of Moo (put a random town name and then the map happened to be great)



Starting villagers: Apple, Avery, Margie, Drake, Ankha (Curly moved in today)
Fruit: Cherries

Good luck again :]


----------



## X2k5a7y

Mycaruba said:


> Hey all (sorry this is a slightly long post)
> 
> So ages ago (around the 3rd I think) I posted about my town (Ekul from Bebop). But after like 3 days my save file wouldn't load, so I got pretty angry and didn't post and stop playing entirely. But after a while the urge to play brought me back here.
> 
> So after looking at the posts here for a few days I started a new town on Sunday, and will try to do the one year challenge from that day onwards. Good luck to the rest of you and I'll post details about my town in a sec :]
> 
> ps, sorry to the person in charge of the master list if this confuses anything!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Luke from the town of Moo (put a random town name and then the map happened to be great)
> 
> View attachment 82482
> 
> Starting villagers: Apple, Avery, Margie, Drake, Ankha (Curly moved in today)
> Fruit: Cherries
> 
> Good luck again :]



Aw man. I really like all of your starters! 
Congrats. I hope that everything works out perfectly for you, and your save file won't mess up again.
Good luck! ^-^


----------



## Mycaruba

X2k5a7y said:


> Aw man. I really like all of your starters!
> Congrats. I hope that everything works out perfectly for you, and your save file won't mess up again.
> Good luck! ^-^



Yeah, luckily I'm pretty happy about all of the animals
And yeah fingers crossed about my save not messing up!
thanks , good luck to you too


----------



## pocky

Mycaruba said:


> Yeah, luckily I'm pretty happy about all of the animals
> And yeah fingers crossed about my save not messing up!
> thanks , good luck to you too


you got cute villagers too!  cant wait to see your map
also love the name "Moo" even if it was random!


----------



## Mycaruba

pocky said:


> you got cute villagers too!  cant wait to see your map
> also love the name "Moo" even if it was random!



Thanks, the name Moo has grown on me haha
And I'll post my map tomorrow or something!


----------



## pocky

Mycaruba said:


> Thanks, the name Moo has grown on me haha
> And I'll post my map tomorrow or something!



you need at least one cow


----------



## Mycaruba

pocky said:


> you need at least one cow



Number one priority


----------



## pocky

lazy update (havent updated since last week)
- shampoodle opened a few days ago
- unlocked both the cafe and police station on friday, havent built either
- my shop upgraded to Super T&T. i've spent 57k so far more than enough for the upgrade but trying to fill my catalog
- pietro moved out, he will be missed. i loved him (planning on asking genji to move in tomorrow)
- forgot to buy turnips on sunday (i went on a family trip)
- didnt visit kk slider on saturday



Spoiler: random pictures of hell







my house

B)


----------



## douten

pocky said:


> View attachment 82523


Poor Tutu, you two schemed some prank on here, didn't you? lol


----------



## DCB

Today:
-got the bronze catalog badge!
-redid a couple of my path designs


----------



## douten

Nothing much happened today, but tomorrow Gabi will move in!


----------



## pocky

douten said:


> Poor Tutu, you two schemed some prank on here, didn't you? lol



LOL Nobody is safe. Not even Tutu. And she is my favorite villager! (she has suggested 8 PWPs so far!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



douten said:


> Nothing much happened today, but tomorrow Gabi will move in!



Gabi is my name. I'm moving into your town  Send me lots of letters


----------



## Xita

Kind of a lame day, just got stuff done today that didn't get done yesterday.








Spoiler: Day 9








Like the first Public Works Project (a suspension bridge) will be built tomorrow

And the Club Tortimer application:





Oh and I wonder what doesn't belong in here: 




 Gonna have to fix that.



Still mulling over ideas for the town. I'd really like it to somehow match the city in Pokemon.


----------



## DCB

In case anyone doesn't know about this, there's a great site for making designs. You upload a picture {from file or URL}, and it gets turned into a design. You can then either download the design {I assume using the QR machine, but I haven't tried that} or make it yourself. It tells you exactly which colors it used. Pretty nifty, I think.

http://app.nanoway.net/tobimy/


----------



## queertactics

A few updates!! I love my new town and it's going so well aND I GOT LIONEL IM SO HAPPY



Spoiler: yesterday in Rancho



I got a camper in my campsite! 
 
(that kind of dialogue is, imo, what MAKES these games. i love little facts. i love love love love love little facts. eep. however, I kind of had a problem getting the furniture things i wanted from him: 

and couldn't build a snowman because of THIS nonsense: 

BUT! it was a good day overall! becaaaaaaaaaaaaause... 

JACQUES! 
Not quite the Smug you thought I was going to be excited about, huh? Well I allow myself two of one type in each town - I want one of every type, generally, but there are 8 types total and you can very reasonably have 9 or 10 villagers in one town. So I'm going to have two Smugs on this file. (It's Normal in Nowhere. Because how can you not have Nan AND Chevre)





Spoiler: today in Rancho



TODAY, luckily, Jacques moved in! 

first I was a little mad - who moves in behind the town hall. who does that. - but actually, I like it. I've put my campsite really near there too, so the campsite area is, once again, going to be more crowded than i originally intended; but I'm happy with it. I know that like. Your role as mayor is minimal in ACNL. And I'm not ACTUALLY aiming for a mayoral position. But as a Politician I'm viewing this as my ideal town, my hometown. And the neighboring cities around my hometown have this god-awful habit of ignoring their homeless populations. They pick them up and drop them off in other cities. And that doesn't happen in my home town because it's run right and I intend to keep it that way, in my real actual life as a Politician and in my fictional little microcosm of Rancho. So I want the pitched tent RIGHT by town hall. And surrounded by the community. 

I get that campers aren't "homeless" and I get that I might be too emphatic about this but it's important to me and I'm really happy it's working out as it is, in my little video game happy-place. 

BUT ALSO HEY CHECK THIS OUT I TOTALLY GOT THE FAT OLD GAY LION TOO



LOOK AT THAT DORK HE IS TOTALLY MINE AHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAH


----------



## DCB

Waking up before everything opens is pretty boring.


----------



## pocky

queertactics said:


> A few updates!! I love my new town and it's going so well aND I GOT LIONEL IM SO HAPPY
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yesterday in Rancho
> 
> 
> 
> I got a camper in my campsite!
> View attachment 82535
> (that kind of dialogue is, imo, what MAKES these games. i love little facts. i love love love love love little facts. eep. however, I kind of had a problem getting the furniture things i wanted from him:
> View attachment 82536
> and couldn't build a snowman because of THIS nonsense:
> View attachment 82537
> BUT! it was a good day overall! becaaaaaaaaaaaaause...
> View attachment 82538
> JACQUES!
> Not quite the Smug you thought I was going to be excited about, huh? Well I allow myself two of one type in each town - I want one of every type, generally, but there are 8 types total and you can very reasonably have 9 or 10 villagers in one town. So I'm going to have two Smugs on this file. (It's Normal in Nowhere. Because how can you not have Nan AND Chevre)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: today in Rancho
> 
> 
> 
> TODAY, luckily, Jacques moved in!
> View attachment 82539
> first I was a little mad - who moves in behind the town hall. who does that. - but actually, I like it. I've put my campsite really near there too, so the campsite area is, once again, going to be more crowded than i originally intended; but I'm happy with it. I know that like. Your role as mayor is minimal in ACNL. And I'm not ACTUALLY aiming for a mayoral position. But as a Politician I'm viewing this as my ideal town, my hometown. And the neighboring cities around my hometown have this god-awful habit of ignoring their homeless populations. They pick them up and drop them off in other cities. And that doesn't happen in my home town because it's run right and I intend to keep it that way, in my real actual life as a Politician and in my fictional little microcosm of Rancho. So I want the pitched tent RIGHT by town hall. And surrounded by the community.
> 
> I get that campers aren't "homeless" and I get that I might be too emphatic about this but it's important to me and I'm really happy it's working out as it is, in my little video game happy-place.
> 
> BUT ALSO HEY CHECK THIS OUT I TOTALLY GOT THE FAT OLD GAY LION TOO
> 
> View attachment 82540
> 
> LOOK AT THAT DORK HE IS TOTALLY MINE AHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAH



"fat old gay lion" LOL. Iconic. Love your update, you're hilarious!

----------------------

Not much will happen in Hell today. I am sure of it. No shop updates, no good tours. SO Im writing this update pretty early into the day.



Spoiler: a day in hell



so Pietro moved out of my town on Monday. And today I was planning on asking Genji to move into my town. I went to visit him at my friend's cycling town and he wouldn't give me the option to move to Hell. Asked my friend if he had had any other visitors and he said he hadn't. So remembering that I Streetpass a lot in school I decided to search through my town for a fenced plot. I ran all over my map, each time getting more and more relieved as I hadn't found anything. Then I found it... on the upper left corner of my map, having destroyed my paths and several bushes...


oh God no... a voided villager. these are usually the worst... aren't they? T__T Don't let it be Al, Don't let it be Al... (Al is the only villager I *hate*, he was one of my original villagers in Eclair and it took me forever to get him out of there.) 


JULIAN! What a nice surprise! He did destroy my paths, but... his house is technically perfectly aligned with Whitney and Tutu's house so... maybe it isn't too bad? And I've never had Julian as a villager. Well, I had him in the town I reset to make Hell but I never played that town so I never really got to interact much with Julian. Of course this makes me want to have Drago now because I'd love to have a Unicorn and a Dragon... Hmhmm...


fixed up his general area since he did sort of destroy everything moving in....


----------



## DCB

Fuchsia is in boxes today. Quote me if you want her. Otherwise, I'm voiding her.


----------



## pocky

hope you find her a nice home! I love her  she is one of my favorite Eclair residents


----------



## Punchyleaf

My turnips prices are around 90-90 something bells. :| 

Fauna tried to leave the other day. LOLNO.
Rasher was camping yesterday, Carmen is camping today.


----------



## 00jachna

Punchyleaf said:


> My turnips prices are around 90-90 something bells. :|
> 
> Fauna tried to leave the other day. LOLNO.
> Rasher was camping yesterday, Carmen is camping today.



Twinsies! Rasher was in my camp yesterday and Bunnie is camping today xD


----------



## Punchyleaf

00jachna said:


> Twinsies! Tasher was in my camp yesterday and Bunnie is camping today xD




WooooooH that's weird lol cranky pig and now peppy bunnies?!  I'm a bit disappointed I couldn't get carmen though LOL but it's ok :'D


----------



## Toeto

DCB said:


> Fuchsia is in boxes today. Quote me if you want her. Otherwise, I'm voiding her.



I want her!


----------



## DCB

Spoiler: Quick Update









I wanted to show the small path design I made with the aid of that website I linked to on the previous page. I thought it came out very nicely.
Also, that's a mule I made specifically for more designs. His name is 8.


----------



## Toeto

I'm sorry but I already have 10 I forgot ^


----------



## DCB

Toeto said:


> I want her!



EDIT; Aw! That's alright. I'm sure you'll end up getting her sometime in the challenge.


----------



## Toadette

Does anyone have a bun wig?


----------



## pocky

Toadette said:


> Does anyone have a bun wig?



I can order one from the catalog for you


----------



## Punchyleaf

Guess who just got the gold turnip trading badge! Woo!


----------



## DCB

Spoiler: Yesterday's Hair












Congratulations on the badge!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Thanks!

Gulliver was here yesterday, and his destination was Greece. He gave me a pair of gladiator sandals as a souvenir. Definitely the best shoes in game in my opinion.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Gulliver was in my town yesterday ON MY PRIVATE BEACH ASDFGHJKL and he was heading to Spain. Imma go see what souvenir he sent me.


----------



## Lancelot

Hes in my town Right now but I cba nor do I care to wake him up


----------



## Paperboy012305

Punchyleaf said:


> Guess who just got the gold turnip trading badge! Woo!


That's one of the easiest badges to get if your a pro at stalk market.

Not much really happened today, but i'll show you my emotion I got.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> That's one of the easiest badges to get if your a pro at stalk market.
> 
> Not much really happened today, but i'll show you my emotion I got.


Clearly I am pro. I have badge to represent HEHEHEHEH 

I can't be bothered to get my Streetpass badge though


----------



## 00jachna

Octavian has been a emotional trainwreck ever since I killed his sea-friend right before his eyes xD


----------



## Lancelot

00jachna said:


> View attachment 82581
> 
> 
> Octavian has been a emotional trainwreck ever since I killed his sea-riend right before his eyes xD
> 
> 
> View attachment 82580




Omg, best picture on the thread.


----------



## lastgatsby

Spoiler: Small Sarasota Update



Slow day in Sarasota.
? Blathers pitched the second floor mueseum project. Gonna start that tomorrow.
? Finished paying off the Dream Suite
? Walker is in the igloo and will be moving in.
? Got bored and decided to try glitching onto the track. Surprised how easy it was.


----------



## Xita

This is probably the first outfit I've worn that sort of matches. Aside from the dorky glasses I think it looks great 

On to Day 10:



Spoiler: Day 10









The bridge is finished! So what do we do?






We build another bridge!  This one is made more out of convenience than necessity though.

Streetpassed this cool house with this creepy room today:





Why are they all dead


----------



## Capeet

00jachna said:


> View attachment 82581
> 
> 
> Octavian has been a emotional trainwreck ever since I killed his sea-friend right before his eyes xD
> 
> 
> View attachment 82580



Aww poor Octavian.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I'm going to try to do this with my new town for my second copy of the game. 

I'm on day 3. I am proud of myself. I didn't build a snowman on day 1, but 2 days in a row now I've built perfect snowmen. I built a regular snowman on day 2 and a snowpapa on day 3. 

Other big things that happened today is Gulliver visited (he wants to go to Japan), Deena the duck moved in, I got my development permit, and I decided Cheri is annoying because she seems to never be around. :/


----------



## 00jachna

I have the sweets roof in my town, I think someone was looking for it?


----------



## Punchyleaf

00jachna said:


> I have the sweets roof in my town, I think someone was looking for it?



Me


----------



## 00jachna

Punchyleaf said:


> Me



Ok, I have you added right? i'll just open up the gates c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Open


----------



## Punchyleaf

00jachna said:


> Ok, I have you added right? i'll just open up the gates c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Open


Whoops sorry went to eat breakfast, will be on my way shortly :')


----------



## 00jachna

Ok c:


----------



## Punchyleaf

It gave me an error code  018-511


----------



## 00jachna

try again


----------



## Punchyleaf

KK!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks :3


----------



## DCB

Fuchsia left, which means I should get a random villager soon. I only have 8 villagers now.


----------



## 00jachna

DCB said:


> Fuchsia left, which means I should get a random villager soon. I only have 8 villagers now.



Hopefully Jambette wont move in xD


----------



## Mycaruba

Don't really have many pictures to show for the town of Moo, but I thought this picture was pretty nice


----------



## Paperboy012305

Spoiler: Day 29 (Gee this month is almost over!) of Termina!





I went to a weeding town yesterday, and I wonder if our mayor's think this is true.



Hey, I bred a purple rose without even trying!



I invited Deirdre over!



Really Bianca? You couldn't request something that fits your personality?



Aww, Celia is cute. Too bad I'm full of villager space. 



You look ugly, as others would say as well...



I'm afraid something bad is gonna happen because my 9th emotion senses it.


----------



## pocky

Mycaruba said:


> Don't really have many pictures to show for the town of Moo, but I thought this picture was pretty nice
> 
> View attachment 82673



owww look at all of those cuties fishing together!


----------



## pocky

Spoiler: a day in hell




new emotion 


got the master sword! love this item even though I probably wont use it 


zucker is truly lazy... standing on fruit while asking for fruit...


new PWP request, been trying to get one every day 


julian is still unpacking, he is so cute!


spent the rest of the day fishing, love it when villagers clap after I catch something! 

 
my fishing catalog is at 49% just need to catch one more fish for the bronze badge. bug is at 32% while seafood is at 37%


----------



## Xita

So after the 9th villager moved in, my town looks like this:




Lol. If I knew everyone was gonna crowd around the bottom half of the town and leave Bam up there alone I would've put my house next to his. I can't help but wonder if the villagers are doing it on purpose at this point. There's so much space up there, but nope, gotta put my house where everyone else is. I need the last villager to move in on the bottom half for maximum hilarity.


----------



## DCB

My second copy of AC:NL arrived today! I'm still deciding on whether or not I want to do the OYC on it or make it into a Cycling Town or go all out and build an entire theme around it. If I go with the third option, I'd probably visit some themed Dream Towns to see what they're like.


----------



## lastgatsby

pocky said:


> my fishing catalog is at 49% just need to catch one more fish for the bronze badge. bug is at 32% while seafood is at 37%


You get an octopus yet?




Spoiler: Unexpected Update



So I didn't expect anything to happen today. Dream Suite was built and the second floor of the museum is paid off, but other than that, a slow day. I haven't messed with snowmen yet so I was lazily pushing around two snowballs and accidentally made a perfect Snowmam. 




39 snowflakes later, got the full Ice Set. Awesome!

And with all the running around grabbing snow flakes, I pinged quite a few villagers which led to...





Aurora suggesting a lighthouse and...





another Coelacanth!


----------



## pocky

lastgatsby said:


> You get an octopus yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Unexpected Update
> 
> 
> 
> So I didn't expect anything to happen today. Dream Suite was built and the second floor of the museum is paid off, but other than that, a slow day. I haven't messed with snowmen yet so I was lazily pushing around two snowballs and accidentally made a perfect Snowmam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39 snowflakes later, got the full Ice Set. Awesome!
> 
> And with all the running around grabbing snow flakes, I pinged quite a few villagers which led to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora suggesting a lighthouse and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another Coelacanth!



Yup, got the octopus! Grats ont he Coelacanth  I still havent caught one


----------



## DJStarstryker

It's actively snowing in my town today! It actually fits perfectly, because it was actively snowing where I live IRL today. ^_^;;

Day 4 Stuff that happened:
- I got my permit so I can build stuff! I'm building another bridge. My default bridge isn't in a terrible place, but it's a bit inconvenient sometimes. 
- I paid about half of my initial house off. I hope I can finish paying it off tomorrow so I can make Nook make my house bigger. It's the very tiny first size. 
- I built another snow papa so I can hopefully fill out bingo a bit easier. I'm thinking about doing a snow mama tomorrow as I got a bunch of snowflakes today due to the actively falling snow.
- Deanna's house is a music studio. Kinda neat! 
- I have another plot that showed up. I forget who's moving in. It's yet another animal I don't know. This is a theme for this town, it seems. Not a single villager I've ever had in any town of any version of Animal Crossing.
- Cheri, who I swear doesn't seem to like me, was actually around today. She asked me for a new catchphrase. I gave her one. Less than an hour later, somebody else was saying that catchphrase. I didn't want that villager to say that. I think she really does hate me.  Normally I like peppy villagers, but just something about her rubs me the wrong way. If she ever asks to move, I don't think I will say no.


----------



## Hazel

Sorry I haven't posted in a few days, I didn't play on Tuesday or Wednesday so yeah. Not much has been happening but I finally unlocked the cafe today  It was snowing in Everlong too so I'll probably go on again later to try and catch a Coelacanth


----------



## Hyasynth

Classes started up again on Wednesday so I've barely touched my town since then.

One weird thing that happened yesterday was that my SD card randomly crapped out and I lost all of the day's progress. My save file is good, but I worry that the card is starting to fail. If I lost my progress now I'd pretty much ragequit the challenge.

Also my turnips were going for 154 this morning and now the selling price is 202. 
I just narrowly avoided a huge financial crisis.


----------



## DCB

You might want to get a new SD card and transfer the data onto it -- just to be safe.
That would be really scary if something did happen, though!


----------



## DCB

Today:

-got the option for a female hairstyle {got eye color option yesterday}


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

that moment when people have unlocked the cafe and i haven't even payed off my 10,000 bell loan or even the mayor yet .-.


----------



## Trickilicky

Saving my recent updates for a 'First month in my OYC town' sort of thing on Feb 1st  BUT I wanted to spread the happy news that Hans told me he's moving in 5 days. Yippeeeee! If anyone happens to want a big, smug yeti who is dressed in a police outfit, let me know! ^_^


----------



## Paperboy012305

Spoiler: Day 30 of Termina!





NOW i'm thinking of changing my town ordinance to beautiful



Yay! This ugly pink villager is being ridden! 



My first game of hide and seek, I won, I always win!



Hmm. I can't remember if this was my 10th emotion I got or not.


----------



## Xita

Trickilicky said:


> Saving my recent updates for a 'First month in my OYC town' sort of thing on Feb 1st  BUT I wanted to spread the happy news that Hans told me he's moving in 5 days. Yippeeeee! If anyone happens to want a big, smug yeti who is dressed in a police outfit, let me know! ^_^



Oh man I hope this happens to me soon. I've wanted my Hans out since he moved in.


----------



## DCB

So, that site I linked to earlier {where you upload an image, and it makes it into an AC:NL design} doesn't seem to be able to let you download the design directly to the game. However, it's still extremely useful if you have the patience. I haven't yet tried to make a multi-design path, but I've been able to make great single-design paths. By doing a Google Image search for something like "stone texture seamless," I'm able to find and make some cool designs. I'll post pictures tomorrow. It's snowing right now, so the lighting isn't good.

http://animalcrossing.us/animal-crossing-new-leaf-pattern-guide/

{Just in case anyone didn't know about this. I didn't know about it until recently, so I thought I might share it. The site I'm talking about is the 2nd link under Browser-based Tools; however, there are other sites and programs there for pattern-making.}

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I started my other town, but I still don't know if I'm going to do the challenge on it. My villagers so far are Lily, Rizzo, Ribbot, Bones, and Mint -- with Penelope moving in.


----------



## 00jachna

This thread must not go to the 2nd page!


----------



## Paperboy012305

00jachna said:


> This thread must not go to the 2nd page!


Its too bad the other thread similar to this did.


----------



## DCB

Hm...I'm not getting any mushrooms, and I've had two rare stump patterns for about a week now.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> Hm...I'm not getting any mushrooms, and I've had two rare stump patterns for about a week now.


I got a famous mushroom the day after I made a stump pattern.


----------



## pocky

getting harder and harder to do updates cause I got no new shops or anything


----------



## DJStarstryker

Day 5:
- I built a snow mama and got 3 ice items.
- Redd was visiting today and I should be getting the ancient statue.
- The new person who's moving in is Renee, but they're STILL asleep in my game so I haven't met them yet. 
- I finished paying off my initial debt and put in the order with Tom Nook to expand my house. I'm tired of it being so tiny.

Not much happened other than that. It was very quiet since I played in the morning and a lot of my villagers seem to sleep in.


----------



## Xita

Some more shop development in Fortree today.



Spoiler: Day 12



Nookling's were closed and Kicks is still being built but I got the Dream Suite event today yay!  I haven't raised enough money to finish it yet but I'm planning to get it done by the time Re-Tail closes tonight (so in another hour and fifteen minutes....I better get going!)





Redd came by too so I got my first painting. Or, well, I ordered it since it'll be in the mail tomorrow.





Mint pinged me to leave in about five days. I went ahead and let her go since I didn't really love or hate her. I guess I have those five days to get more of a read on her (if anyone wants her, let me know.)


----------



## DCB

I've been seeing a lot of Dream Towns, and people are really creative! It's inspiring, really. I sort of wish it were possible to get a bird's eye view of the whole town because it would make town planning a bit easier. I still want to make a labyrinth for my town in the future, though. 

Today:
-got new hair
-made new designs {because I'm obsessed}
-made a pro-design "&" shirt for my mule and got him new hair {random style, but it's going to be permanent for now}
-did some island tours because I've been severely slacking
-It snowed all day; I already have the coelacanth, so I didn't play much today...too dreary.


----------



## Locket

May mine be changed no my new main town? 


Character name: Haukea
Town name: Vikja
Starters: Melba, Poncho, Ricky, Violet, and Winny.
Native fruit: Peach


----------



## lunathenia

DCB said:


> Hm...I'm not getting any mushrooms, and I've had two rare stump patterns for about a week now.




it helps if you're town is in perfect status!


----------



## Lancelot

I am literally going to kill blathers if he doesnt recomend the 2nd floor soon


----------



## Trickilicky

Star Fire said:


> May mine be changed no my new main town?
> 
> 
> Character name: Haukea
> Town name: Vikja
> Starters: Melba, Poncho, Ricky, Violet, and Winny.
> Native fruit: Peach



Updated the Master List with your new info ^_^


----------



## Fairytale

Hi, I will be joinging this on my 2nd file. I'm also doing the other one year challenge (where you can time travel) on my first file. I have a huge tt isue, I always tt. I am doing this to stop with it. I am looking for a map now.


----------



## DCB

lunathenia said:


> it helps if you're town is in perfect status!



Ah! Thanks for the information.


----------



## Mycaruba

Trickilicky said:


> Updated the Master List with your new info ^_^



Could you update it with my new info if you haven't already? (I had to restart) Thanks
Luke from Moo
Cherries
Ankha, Avery, Apple, Drake, Margie, Curly, Phil, Rocket


----------



## Paperboy012305

Spoiler: Day 31st (The last day of January) of Termina





Vladimir's house spot! I'm glad he's finally gone.



Perfect Apple and Gyroids on premium! Not bad.



Woo! This is my 11th emotion.


----------



## Capeet

I figured I should write an update since I haven't done that in a couple of days. Nothing much has happened but still enough for a post. 

Tiffany has moved out so I'm expecting a new move-in any day. Shampoodle has been open for three days and I've gotten three (bad) haircuts. Apparently Margie had her birthday on the 28th but I forgot as always.  No new PWPs have been built even though I've gotten more requests. The ones I remember are illuminated clock and the police station. I'm pretty sure I won't build them.

As for today,



I GOT THE CAFE REQUEST! I'm so happy! Its placement has been obivous to me right from the beginning so I'm glad I finally get to build it. Time for some beetle hunting after this update. I really want to have it by tomorrow.

I decided I wanted to make my first pro-design today. I'm pretty happy with the result considering that I didn't use any tools for it. But I definitely want to try the site DCB mentioned few pages back. Anyway, here's what the jacket/vest thingy looks like. The side details (side and cuff straps) can't be seen properly but here:




(Someone should recognize it if it's good enough ) I wish I had some brown pants and a curly haircut...

Oh no I just noticed I forgot to draw the back seams. Got to do some editing again...


----------



## Xita

Looks good Cosmic.


----------



## DCB

That's an amazing design! I would never be able to do that without some assistance. While I do have an idea of what it's from, I don't want to say in fear of being wrong. 

Also, that site I keep talking about is pretty much the only way I've been able to make designs. xD
I'm getting some pictures queued up now to show.


----------



## DCB

Spoiler: Navidson Town Pictures









Illuminated heart





Fountain area





8, my mule





new Town Plaza design





A relatively simple "complex" path design





I showed the stained glass floor, but I don't think I showed the new cobblestone yet.



My dream address is 4500-5059-5935 if anyone wants to get a better look around. I have to warn you that my town is pretty plain so far.


----------



## pocky

I love your design Cosmic, yours too DCB! I've really only made a few dresses, maybe I'll try something new today since there isnt much to do


----------



## Capeet

Thank you very much Xita, DCB and pocky.  I've recently found out I really like making designs! It's a lot of fun even though it takes much time. Looking forward to using the above mentioned site because I think it'll help me improve more. I'm so new to this..

Those paths look great DCB! It's cool how detailed they are! I especially like the fountain area, that path fits it really well.


----------



## DCB

Thanks, guys! 

The site really helps in my opinion. The downside, as I've said before, is that you can't download the design directly to the game. At the same time, however, it gives a bigger sense of accomplishment once you've finished making the design in the game.


----------



## pocky

this website lets you download it directly into the game


----------



## Punchyleaf

I got a late start playing today. Haven't checked any stores or anything yet. Just quickly went to the island to tan since its already 4pm. In other news, my new pokemon charms came in so happy. So cute!


----------



## IlyriaBast

Hi, so I've been lurking around this forum for a little while, but decided to restart my town for this challenge. I named my new town Pancake and my mayor Syrup. I got Maelle, Mac, Tabby, Crackle and Walt in my town and pears as my town fruit (not particularly happy about villagers... The only one I really like is Crackle).


----------



## Xita

Dang I am having all the bad luck with the diving trick today. Been here for hours, and I swear the villagers have brought up everything but a PWP 

EDIT: *Three hours* and finally a suggestion when I was just about to give up lol


----------



## DCB

Well, I did it. I preordered the New Nintendo 3DS XL {Black}. I usually never get new consoles so soon after launch date, but I had the funds to spare. Who knows? Maybe the next AC game will be a double release on the new 3DS and the Wii U -- sort of like what they did for Smash 4. I can dream.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> Well, I did it. I preordered the New Nintendo 3DS XL {Black}. I usually never get new consoles so soon after launch date, but I had the funds to spare. Who knows? Maybe the next AC game will be a double release on the new 3DS and the Wii U -- sort of like what they did for Smash 4. I can dream.


They did a double release for Smash 4?


----------



## DCB

Paperboy012305 said:


> They did a double release for Smash 4?



Yeah, it was released for the 3DS and the Wii U. I got the 3DS version, since I don't have a Wii U and don't plan on getting one. 

I just can't justify the purchase -- even if that means missing out on some great games, including AC {if they make a new one for Wii U}.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> Yeah, it was released for the 3DS and the Wii U. I got the 3DS version, since I don't have a Wii U and don't plan on getting one.
> 
> I just can't justify the purchase -- even if that means missing out on some great games, including AC {if they make a new one for Wii U}.


I see. If they ever do double the release for AC there would be new things added.

It'll be called Animal Crossing New Leaf + OR Animal Crossing New Leaf 2.0


----------



## DCB

Something I hope happens in the next game is the addition of layering clothes. I think being able to wear a blazer, jacket, sweater, etc. over a shirt {without unequipping the shirt} would be great. 

I haven't played much today in Navidson. I'll probably do some serious bug hunting tonight, though.


----------



## DCB

I think I want to theme my mule's house, but I'm not sure what. I want to do something original but not so out there. I mean...I want the theme to be doable. Any suggestions? I don't think I want to do a bakery or a hotel, since those seem to be really common.


----------



## pocky

do a futuristic/space themed town. i hardly see those around


----------



## queertactics

Got my Dream Address! 


So far I have all my paths, but other than that, I've just laid out where I'm putting PWPs. I've done the diving trick but I haven't gotten the PWPs I need, and I've been donating to the museum, but Blathers hasn't asked for the Cafe yet. Ughhh. I have to check thonky and see if I need to do anything else, maybe I missed something 



Spoiler: other stuff in Rancho




Kicks has been in the works for two days now! How long does it take to build a store, man. Nookling Junction's only been under for today, I hope it isn't tomorrow too. 

the *** is that supposed to mean, Jitters? he's out officially now. like. like i want him gone. 

Pascal asks the real questions. 

Other than all that, it's been pretty slow! I haven't had the time to do the diving trick, what with school and work, but that's my main goal as of late. I just need to get some decent PWPs. I have to decide how to develop other parts of my town, too, but for the most part I'm stumped. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## pocky

man, what is Pascal on? LOL

*FOR THOSE STRUGGLING WITH PWPS*!
2 weeks ago I made a guide on getting a PWP suggestion each day. But I've been reading that even with this guide a lot of people are still struggling. So here is one last tip: Send letters to your villagers! Higher friendships mean that they'll suggest things more often. Before sending my villagers letter it would take me over an hour to get a suggestion. Now that I send them letters daily I only have to go diving once or twice (which takes 5-10 minutes) to have a PWP suggested.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Day 6:
- I built another regular snowman. I will build the snowbaby tomorrow so I'll have the full set of snow people and it'll send me something.
- Renee is a sailor uniformed rhino, in a school themed house. It's... odd. She does have 2 cardboard chairs. Makes me wonder if I can acquire those from her. I already have the whole cardboard set on my other town, but it'd be nice for trades. 
- I have my bigger house. Huzzah!
- A plot appeared for Kidd today. The town of new people continues.
- And most important of all, Tortimer appeared. I will be able to go to the island starting tomorrow!


----------



## Trickilicky

Happy one month anniversary to those who started on Jan 1st! This month seems to of gone super fast, I hope everyone is stil having fun in their OYC towns ^^

I'll be posting an update later


----------



## Capeet

I still haven't donated all the money for the caf?. Was too tired to go beetle hunting after writing the update yesterday. I'll have to gather the money today then.

Margie suggested the fairy-tale streetlight today and I'm quite happy about it! There are still lots of PWPs I want but haven't gotten. I've been waiting to get more before building any at all but I think I could start building the ones I have soon. It's so boring not having any PWPs around. I'm exited to see how I manage to use the fairy-tale stuff without making my town look cute. I'm going more for a foresty feel but with a touch of fantasy. I suppose I'm going to mostly use the zen and other stuff and only use fairy-tale here and there. I really want to see if I manage to carry out the vision I have.


----------



## DCB

Mini-update: Broccolo is moving in. Not sure how I feel.


----------



## Xita

pocky said:


> man, what is Pascal on? LOL
> 
> *FOR THOSE STRUGGLING WITH PWPS*!
> 2 weeks ago I made a guide on getting a PWP suggestion each day. But I've been reading that even with this guide a lot of people are still struggling. So here is one last tip: Send letters to your villagers! Higher friendships mean that they'll suggest things more often. Before sending my villagers letter it would take me over an hour to get a suggestion. Now that I send them letters daily I only have to go diving once or twice (which takes 5-10 minutes) to have a PWP suggested.



Thanks for this tip, will do.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nothing happened today, so here's a pic of the emotion I got.




*WHOA!* I'm shocked because this is my 11th emotion.


----------



## Locket

If you want to keep up on my town, check out my Tumblr. I'm still looking for parts while I play my game to post, so check up in an hour or so.


----------



## DCB

I've been really bad about updating my OYC Tumblr. xP


----------



## Camillion

I'm exactly a month later than you all so I'm ending it Feb 1st of next year but I settled on a nice town map finally and now I'm back after that awful corruption earlier ^^


----------



## Locket

Updated! Click on teh pics for the captions!


----------



## Xita

Yooooooo




Bam, you da real MVP. Only 14 days in. Took *so* much longer in my other towns. 

I find this amusing since he's been kind of a jerk to me lately.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Xita said:


> Yooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bam, you da real MVP. Only 14 days in. Took *so* much longer in my other towns.
> 
> I find this amusing since he's been kind of a jerk to me lately.


Oh please. Elise requested the police station just by pinging me without the diving method.


----------



## DCB

Colton keeps requesting PWP's I don't ever find myself using for my town. Do Not Enter sign, Yield sign, Parabolic Antennae, for example.


----------



## pocky

I got mine suggested on the same day as the cafe but I havent built either because I've put fountains all over my lower map. They'll stay there until I get my two last permanent residents (since I can't plot reset I'm at least trying to make sure nobody moves into the areas I wanna get cray with)


----------



## DCB

I haven't gotten the Police PWP yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Turnip Mini-Guide.

Found this and thought it was interesting. In short, there are four patterns for Turnip prices in New Leaf: 
1. *Constantly Decreasing*: what it sounds like
2. *Small Spike*: mimics CD, except five prices are higher than normal, with the fourth being the highest
3. *Large Spike*: similar to SS, except the third price is the highest {and a lot higher than SS}; there's also a chance for a Dead Cat Bounce at the very end
4. *Random*: what it sounds like

Joan was selling for 98 in Navidson today.


----------



## Trickilicky

Hey all, got some pics to show seeing as it's Taciturn's one month anniversary today! Who else is celebrating theirs today? 



Spoiler: Taciturn update with pics



Okay so we're a month old today, and I feel like I've worked pretty hard on my OYC town the last few weeks, despite real life obviously getting in the way a lot! I've managed to unlock quite a few PWPs...not many that I actually LIKE, but still, it's progress. I've also got the dream suite, museum second floor, cafe, police station, Kicks, Shampoodles, and Super T & T. 

Portia moved out, she was one of my five starters. She was replaced with the gorgeous Queenie, who I got from a lovely TBTer. Puddles, Maple, and Lobo have all asked to move, but that ain't happening yet! Happily, Hans will be moving in a couple of days. If I'm honest, he's not really as bad as I thought he'd be. Yes I don't like the gorilla villagers, but I guess Hans has an interesting design, and he's smug which is my fave personality. He's been nothing but nice to me since he moved in, and I made an effort to be polite even if he made me cringe a lot  I hope to replace him with another smug, probably Ed who just moved randomly into my storage town and looks pretty cool. The only villagers I'll be letting go of if they ask are Doc, Phoebe and Jambette. Their houses are in the way of my 'town vision', but they're all pretty nice so I don't really mind how long they stick around for.

I've upgraded my alt's houses to the size I wanted, and am now working on furnishing them. But I get bored of that pretty quickly so their houses are just packed with stuff that I'll eventually try to rearrange. I've also been really lucky with getting good exterior stuff in Nooks shop, so they're looking great. My mayors house on the other hand looks a bit mad, and the inside is terrible as I just chuck a load of stuff in there to free up my inventory. So in February I hope to sort out all my character houses, arrange my flowers properly in town, and try and get more PWPs! I think it'll be easier to plan my town out once the snow melts at the end of the month, plus I'm so bored of it and can't wait to see Taciturn all green and fresh! So here's to another fun month, and in the meantime here are some recent pics I took:



Spoiler: Photos





Caught a stringfish, like a BOSS!



..and a Coelacanth, like a PRO!



How Taciturn's map is looking at the moment.



The patterns I've picked out so far, I'm pretty happy with how it looks around here.





Outside town hall!



The Plaza, it looks pretty nice at the moment not that you can really tell from the photo! I worked hard setting out paths and such leading to the plaza and using it as a 'central' location.



Got my gold can yesterday, ohhhhhhh! Perfect town for 15+ days, pretty darn pleased about that ^_^



My favourite villager (dissing her previous Mayor, charming!)



Anddd my least favourite villager..bless him, he does try..

​


----------



## Xita

I've still got another 18 days


----------



## DCB

Mine was technically on Jan. 20, but I plan on doing the OYC until at least Jan. 1, 2016. I really need to start taking more screenshots and sharing them. I got color contacts instead of a new hairstyle today. Pics tonight.


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> I haven't gotten the Police PWP yet.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Turnip Mini-Guide.
> 
> Found this and thought it was interesting. In short, there are four patterns for Turnip prices in New Leaf:
> 1. *Constantly Decreasing*: what it sounds like
> 2. *Small Spike*: mimics CD, except five prices are higher than normal, with the fourth being the highest
> 3. *Large Spike*: similar to SS, except the third price is the highest {and a lot higher than SS}; there's also a chance for a Dead Cat Bounce at the very end
> 4. *Random*: what it sounds like
> 
> Joan was selling for 98 in Navidson today.



So glad you posted this because I've been meaning to share this website for a while: The Animal Crossing Stalk Wizard helps you predict when you'll have a spike and when it'll be best to sell your turnips. All you have to do is enter your turnip prices daily for more accurate results (making sure to add both AM and PM prices.) Though if you miss something the wizard is smart enough to fill in the blanks.
 Last time I had a spike (495 per turnips) was on a Thursday, but I knew long before that I was going to be having a spike --as the stalk wizard had already predicted it.


----------



## pocky

we fell to the second page D8
I think its because there is not much to report
no new shops or anything


----------



## 00jachna

pocky said:


> we fell to the second page D8
> I think its because there is not much to report
> no new shops or anything


----------



## Xita

We are already dead


----------



## Locket

Would anyone be kind enough and let me visit their town? I need flowers, bushes, and fruit (And some bells, but I'm doin well with no island!).


----------



## DCB

Three days in a row and no axe from the flower shop. 
Speaking of which, I wish there was a way to see how many flowers and saplings you've bought.


----------



## Xita

DCB said:


> Three days in a row and no axe from the flower shop.
> Speaking of which, I wish there was a way to see how many flowers and saplings you've bought.



I've just been taking a picture after buying out Leif each day to keep track.


----------



## Locket

Star Fire said:


> Would anyone be kind enough and let me visit their town? I need flowers, bushes, and fruit (And some bells, but I'm doin well with no island!).



Still need!


----------



## pocky

@star fire: sorry 8C I wont be able to WiFi for a few weeks 8C


FOR THOSE OF YOU WITH TUMBLR!
I'm doing a massive giveaway of 373 items (well, technically 1119 items since there will be 3 different winners who will all receive the same thing) I'm giving out 280 hybrids, 90 misc gardening items (saplings, mushrooms, bushes, clovers, etc), and a set of 3 golden tools.


----------



## DCB

Oh wow! I'm torn about the giveaway. On the one hand, that would be awesome to get all that stuff. On the other hand, I really like the feeling of getting something on my own. I'll have to think about this!



Spoiler: Today in Navidson



Fang suggested the Rack of Rice PWP. Yay? I'm sure I'll find some use out of it. Eventually. Maybe. Other than that, I just did a bunch of landscaping. I made another path mule. {Her name is !.} Having all the trees in the way makes it difficult to visualize where I want the paths/anything else. The trees also make the town feel a bit choppy, so as I keep saying I will chop them all down. I also need to put a third bridge down eventually. Broccolo is moving in just a bit below Ribbot, which is good. Ribbot's house was sort of awkwardly by itself. Lately, I've been neglecting writing letters to my villagers. I got some furniture I wasn't using and wrote a letter to all 8 villagers. For the most part, the furniture gifts were random. I'm not bothering with decorating my villagers' houses just yet. However, part of the landscaping was for a few of my villagers' houses. I don't want to show any pictures just yet until it's all complete.

I need to make a log of all the items I have in my catalog so that I don't have to wonder if I have something or not. I've been neglecting that document someone posted a while back that made it easy to catalog items.

As for the hair, I know said I'd stick with the same hairstyle for a week once I got the eye-color choice, but I think what I'll do instead is alternate between hair and eyes.


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> Oh wow! I'm torn about the giveaway. On the one hand, that would be awesome to get all that stuff. On the other hand, I really like the feeling of getting something on my own. I'll have to think about this!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Today in Navidson
> 
> 
> 
> Fang suggested the Rack of Rice PWP. Yay? I'm sure I'll find some use out of it. Eventually. Maybe. Other than that, I just did a bunch of landscaping. I made another path mule. {Her name is !.} Having all the trees in the way makes it difficult to visualize where I want the paths/anything else. The trees also make the town feel a bit choppy, so as I keep saying I will chop them all down. I also need to put a third bridge down eventually. Broccolo is moving in just a bit below Ribbot, which is good. Ribbot's house was sort of awkwardly by itself. Lately, I've been neglecting writing letters to my villagers. I got some furniture I wasn't using and wrote a letter to all 8 villagers. For the most part, the furniture gifts were random. I'm not bothering with decorating my villagers' houses just yet. However, part of the landscaping was for a few of my villagers' houses. I don't want to show any pictures just yet until it's all complete.
> 
> I need to make a log of all the items I have in my catalog so that I don't have to wonder if I have something or not. I've been neglecting that document someone posted a while back that made it easy to catalog items.
> 
> As for the hair, I know said I'd stick with the same hairstyle for a week once I got the eye-color choice, but I think what I'll do instead is alternate between hair and eyes.



I know what you mean. I thought about transferring the stuff to Hell, but I didn't want to transfer anything from my main town to my side  Getting tired of buying hybrids though, all of my turnip profits are going towards hybrids/saplings/bush starts


----------



## Outsethero

I just restarted from scratch for the second time since I bought the game way back during it's release. Recently got in the mood for this again, but I wasn't entirely fond of my second town or Mayor and wanted a brand new start. I'm considering tackling this challenge, since I tend to slowly stop playing after a while and I'd really like to change that!



pocky said:


> FOR THOSE OF YOU WITH TUMBLR!
> I'm doing a massive giveaway of 373 items (well, technically 1119 items since there will be 3 different winners who will all receive the same thing) I'm giving out 280 hybrids, 90 misc gardening items (saplings, mushrooms, bushes, clovers, etc), and a set of 3 golden tools.



It's moments like these that make me _really_ despise my internet provider. When it comes to certain games, unfortunately one of them being AC:NL, it does not allow me to connect with almost 95% of other players. I can still use the internet just fine, like acquiring Spotpass/Nintendo Zone items and visiting Dream Towns, but when it comes to connecting with others it just won't let me waaaay more than half of the time. I really wish I could join stuff like this. And get to trade and sell/buy stuff, too. :c


----------



## lastgatsby

Went to go bug hunt on the island 'cause I haven't paid off a loan in a while. The treasure chest was for sale. Ended up spending that time getting 150 medals. Wow that thing is expensive!


----------



## 00jachna

lol


----------



## Outsethero

ACTUALLY.
I may have a chance to play online! I only just recently managed to get a smartphone, so it didn't occur to me until now, but I could try using it as a HotSpot! I can try and see if that works later on. Ok, I am so excited now!

In any case, I would like to join this challenge! Is there anything I have to do in particular to join or be added into the spreadsheet? owo;


----------



## Punchyleaf

Sorry for the lack of activity. D: not much has changed as of yet so I haven't felt a need to update. But UH punchy thinks he's moving away on the 6th (he's not. I won't let him) and I've had no PWPs lol


----------



## pocky

Outsethero said:


> ACTUALLY.
> I may have a chance to play online! I only just recently managed to get a smartphone, so it didn't occur to me until now, but I could try using it as a HotSpot! I can try and see if that works later on. Ok, I am so excited now!
> 
> In any case, I would like to join this challenge! Is there anything I have to do in particular to join or be added into the spreadsheet? owo;



YAY! I use my smartphone for a connection when I'm at school and it works perfectly. Hope yours does too 

Also: I think you just post your info here or PM to one of the people whose names are in pink


----------



## DCB

Dear Purple Roses,

Please, happen.

Sincerely,
DCB.


----------



## Outsethero

pocky said:


> YAY! I use my smartphone for a connection when I'm at school and it works perfectly. Hope yours does too
> 
> Also: I think you just post your info here or PM to one of the people whose names are in pink



I will definitely be giving that a try at some point later on!

Thanks for the heads up, btw! I am now officially taking part of this challenge! c:


----------



## infinikitten

I've wanted to do something like this but knew my interest would fizzle out if I was doing it alone. Bookmarking this thread for whenever "reset day" finally comes for me (haha)


----------



## Camillion

Pashmina is my first move in. Actually never had her before so this'll be great o3o


----------



## infinikitten

Okay, I barely even survived an hour before deciding that yeah, I'm gonna reset. Hopefully I'll be able to find Pekoe and Kidd again sometime during this next year... resetting to start this challenge later tonight!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Spoiler: Day 33








Wow, gee. Thanks Phineas. 



I just had to take a pic.



It sure is.


----------



## Ray-ACP

Updating is quite a chore for me so i'll keep it brief XD I've updated my tumblr with loads of pics:

- I've built my first 2nd bridge...1st 2nd lol
- Got 2 badges! Amateur Turnip Trader & Avid Bell Saver!
- I have TT Mart, Whatever it's called, the upgrade from cranny!
- My club is being built in process =3
- DREAM SUITE IS OPEN YAY!
- I made a bomb off turnips and have like 3 million bells now ^_^

For everyone who wants to see my town!:






Furthermore...LET THE TILLING BEGIN LOL






Now I have a bit of a problem. 2 things, one is I usually make an extra character to hold all the pattern slots for the layout (one time I had 3 characters using up like 18 patterns, crazy). I'm not sure if I want a second character now, plus since no TT i'll have to wait ages for that character to be able to use the pattern machine. I might use up like 8 of the patterns or something. Make it really simple and in the future if I want to make a new character then. Secondly i'm not sure if I even want to tile at all! (probably will lol) I really like the natural look and I have some inspiration for making a now pattern town with pure nature.

What do you guys think? NATURE OR TILING (nature meaning bushes-trees, dirt paths, flowers etc)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think whatever I choose it's best to cut down all tree first to start from a fresh canvas then start planting, what's everyone elses method of starting a new town layout? Like tiling, patterning and designing?


----------



## DCB

I'm doing things randomly -- tiling where I see fit and planting in other places. I'm also in the process of getting all my trees cut down. Sure, it'll take a lot longer for me to get a perfect town rating, but I have all year to get that.


----------



## Locket

Any one want to hang out in eachothers OYC towns?


----------



## DCB

I have to say that I'm super excited to share some of the things I've been doing for my town. I'm not done quite yet, though, so it'll still be a surprise. 

Today in Navidson:
-got a new haircut
-Broccolo moved in
-I introduced ! to everyone except Bubbles {because I want her to move next} [/mean]
-still no good hybrids, but I'm determined; I want purples roses.


----------



## Lancelot

Musnt go to the 2nd page


----------



## DJStarstryker

I forgot to post yesterday. Argh.

Day 7
- It's Groundhog Day. I got my Recetti Model and made faces with the Recetti standee.
- The island is open to visit! Yay! I went, though mainly to catch new stuff for the museum.
- Kidd the goat is unpacking. I'm not sure what I think of him yet.
- The gardening shop is being built.
- I built the snowkid, so I'm getting a snowkid only item on day 8.
- I got the first HHA item, probably thanks to all of the ice items I've been getting.

Day 8:
- Kidd just moved in and seems to already have a crush on Baabara. LOL
- Katrina visited today. 
- Gardening shop opened.
- Cyrus woke up. I think it's mainly because I caught an ocean sunfish on the island yesterday and traded it in today. When I went back in later, he was awake. I LOVE refurbishing stuff, so I'm happy!

Not much else happened. Didn't play long on day 8 since I'm not feeling good.


----------



## Xita

Things have been going great lately.






Had Shrunk stop by a few days ago for Club LOL so now I just have to wait for that to appear.

Still waiting on Shampoodle so I can get rid of this haircut. It's not that bad but I think after posting so many pictures of it for the last few days I've gotten sick of it. 

I've also started collecting axes because I think I'm just gonna do what I did in my other towns and _cut it all down_. By "it" I mean every tree in town and just kinda start over fresh. I think it gives me more of a control over what I want to put in the town and where I want to put specific orchards. This is honestly the best time to do it too with not many bugs around.


----------



## Lancelot

This happened..


----------



## Punchyleaf

If I get colored contacts today, will I be able to visit a different shampoodle and get my hair done? Tried googling but couldn't find anything


----------



## DCB

Punchyleaf said:


> If I get colored contacts today, will I be able to visit a different shampoodle and get my hair done? Tried googling but couldn't find anything



No. It's one visit a day per character, no matter what. 

This is the main reason I'm alternating between eyes and hair each day.


----------



## 00jachna

Need someone to review my dream town.

DA: 6100 5101 5055


----------



## Capeet

Hazel moved in today! I really like her so it's a shame she moved on my path.


And what annoys me more is that my caf? didn't line up with the town hall... I knew something was weird when I placed it! Whyyy wasn't I more careful?

But on the bright side, my blue roses are spawning so well!


----------



## Fairytale

Cosmic Kid said:


> View attachment 83315
> Hazel moved in today! I really like her so it's a shame she moved on my path.
> 
> View attachment 83316
> And what annoys me more is that my caf? didn't line up with the town hall... I knew something was weird when I placed it! Whyyy wasn't I more careful?
> 
> But on the bright side, my blue roses are spawning so well!



Same problem. Just placed my Police station a few days ago, I wanted it to be lined up with the townhall and it went wrong. Anyway, I can live with it now.


----------



## Tyzis

Spoiler: Day 2 things`









And we started day *3**!*

_Molly, I'm so sorry._ (not)











_And this is only the *beginning*_


----------



## DCB

I can't see the pictures. They all say invalid attachment.


----------



## Tyzis

DCB said:


> I can't see the pictures. They all say invalid attachment.



should work now


----------



## DCB

xD

That's awesome! Your town seems like it'll be great. I like the two gifs!


----------



## 00jachna

Need someone to review my dream town.

DA: 6100 5101 5055


----------



## Tyzis

DCB said:


> xD
> 
> That's awesome! Your town seems like it'll be great. I like the two gifs!



Thanks alot!


----------



## Ray-ACP

Day 3 and you already have a house that large lol


----------



## Tyzis

Remnantique said:


> Day 3 and you already have a house that large lol



Molly invited me over to _her_ house. 



Spoiler



linebreak







also I got a nickname today ♥


----------



## DCB

Colton is moving on the *8th* of this month.



Spoiler: Today in Navidson



I actually talked to my villagers! Bubbles, Broccolo, and Fang all changed clothes. Ribbot wanted to see Broccolo in his home to give him back his Floral Knit Top. Bubbles gave Fang back his Fresh Tank. Cookie asked for a Wharf Roach, but that's not going to happen since I'm too lazy to visit the island and don't feel like seeing if there's one in Navidon's beach. Leif has had axes recently, so I've been chopping down trees. I'm making sure to buy seeds and saplings every day so that I can get the Silver Watering Can and Gold Axe one day. Hopefully, I'll have at least one of them by the end of March. 

Finally, Cookie failed at meditating.








Also! I finished my big project. I hope it isn't anti-climactic. 
I'll probably put some bushes around a lot of the houses, but I'm happy with them for now. Eloise and Cookie got flowers because they happened to be near their houses and were the right color. Cookie got a different border simply because I thought it suited her better.
I didn't landscape Colton's house because he's moving and didn't see the point.



Spoiler: Villagers' Houses


----------



## Outsethero

I'm sorry for not having been posting anything about my new town so far. I've been lazy about passing the pics to my computer. xD

I'll definitely get on that soon, though! [If not today, tomorrow. @.@]


----------



## DCB

Update: I decided to talk a lot to Ed. He sold me a legitimate "Amazing Painting," which I donated to the museum. He then gave me a plant item that I can't remember the name of. I then realized that he's been using Fang's "cha-chomp" catchphrase. Hm. Mixed feelings. I don't dislike Ed as much as I used to {because free stuff!}, but I still want him gone.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Day 9:
- Not much interesting happened. The best thing was that Limburg had put a sloppy sofa in Re-Tail. O_O
- Cheri is starting to grow on me and seem like less of a jerk.


----------



## Camillion

Guys, Gala is a REAL JERK! She's been trying to con me out of stuff like my Aquarius Urn and Pikmins for my stinkin native fruit! And not just once, she's pinged me over 5 times like this :U


----------



## lazuli

????????/ i thought there was a 5 star rating on this thread bc i dont see one


----------



## pocky

:0 I see it


----------



## Punchyleaf

Yep. Been there the whole time.


----------



## DCB

Spoiler: My Mayor's Appearance Today



Through the magic of RNG, I got a female hairstyle today, so I decided to go all out.


----------



## lazuli

oh hmm. tbt was p glitchy (showing davestrider's avatar instead of collectibles n pages not loading right)
my bad.


----------



## Capeet

computertrash said:


> oh hmm. tbt was p glitchy (showing davestrider's avatar instead of collectibles n pages not loading right)
> my bad.


The same happened to me, I couldn't see the rating of this thread a while back. Thought it was weird... But now it's visible again.


----------



## Trickilicky

I'm sure no-one will, but I have Hans in boxes at the mo if anyone wants this big old smug yeti. I'll post it up in the trading plaza, but figure I'd try to be kind to him and at least try to find him a new home


----------



## Ray-ACP

Guys, i'm going to  start patterning but should i use this:






or






Bare in mind i'm going to a more natural look, I really like the first one, but the nature stone path might be more.....forest/ruins kind of feel rather than a more modern pathway for people.


----------



## 00jachna

Update of Petoria over the last week or something

- Baarbra moved out
- MARINA MOVED IN!
- I plated bushes and such
- I got a little "pre-beach" area
- Replaced a few paths


----------



## Paperboy012305

Spoiler: Day 35





Wait, why? Its not even Summer.



Snake was in the Campsite, whatever.



Finally! But I already got it from someone else.



Sunny! This is my 12th emotion!





Spoiler: Day 36





I do this IRL, but the different way around.



Jacques has moved in!



Yes, it looks ugly on you...... I mean you need to be original.



It would've been better if you moved out and get one yourself.



Greetings, to the 13th emotion!


----------



## Xita

Remnantique said:


> Guys, i'm going to  start patterning but should i use this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bare in mind i'm going *to a more natural look*, I really like the first one, but the nature stone path might be more.....forest/ruins kind of feel rather than a more modern pathway for people.



Then the second one would make the most sense then.


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-Ribbot visited my house randomly, which means our friendship is high! 
-Not much otherwise


----------



## pocky

Remnantique said:


> Guys, i'm going to  start patterning but should i use this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bare in mind i'm going to a more natural look, I really like the first one, but the nature stone path might be more.....forest/ruins kind of feel rather than a more modern pathway for people.



second works better with your theme, the first one looks more fairytale theme


----------



## DCB

Ed suggested Stonehenge earlier tonight.

I can't wait for this snow to melt. While I do appreciate the little details such as the sound when walking and the footsteps, I don't like how the town looks as a whole with the snow.


----------



## pocky

nothing new in my game
been getting PWPs each day, filling my catalog and getting shrunk emotions
thats it! 

oh! and I made a new pro design, this is my 7th pro design? (modeled by pocky because satan isnt cute enough)




link to the qr in case anyone wants it?


----------



## 00jachna

I have only gottan like 3 pwp requests
The zen bell
Wind power thingie
And the modern light


----------



## DCB

I'm just too lazy to do the Diving Trick to actively get more PWP requests. 

@pocky; I really like that pro-design!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Designing dresses would be so much easier if I just KNEW HOW TO PIXEL ART Dx
I have two cute ideas i would like to do but obviously can't because I'm pixel impaired


----------



## Xita

I just haven't had a couple hours to spare to do the diving trick :/ I am actively sending letters though so hopefully it won't take that long at some point.


----------



## nekosync

pocky said:


> nothing new in my game
> been getting PWPs each day, filling my catalog and getting shrunk emotions
> thats it!
> 
> oh! and I made a new pro design, this is my 7th pro design? (modeled by pocky because satan isnt cute enough)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to the qr in case anyone wants it?



Oooh, nice.


----------



## Trickilicky

Ed should be moving in today. Fingers crossed he moves into Hans' old spot/doesn't wreck anything! I won't have time to check until my lunchbreak so, please Ed - be kind to my hybrids and don't squash any! 

Side note: I've got a ton of fortune cookie items that I'd like to swap for other fortune cookie items. If anyone else has a ton of doubles and wants to swap, PM/VM me and we can sort out our lists? 

Also, the giant dragonfly tour is available today, if anyone is working on their island medals!


----------



## DCB

Another no-camper day.


----------



## Candy_Rose

Is it too late for me to join?  I started 11/27/14 but I've been playing every day and I haven't TT'd or anything even once. Not even plot resetting...


----------



## Lancelot

Not goin to the 2nd page!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Spoiler: Day 36





Redd was in town and I bought a Calm painting.



Achoo! This is my 14th emotion! (I hate this emotion)





Spoiler: Day 37





Getting my fortune told



Strange, Cole never came out of his shell lately...



Is it cold in here? Or is it just me because the 15th emotion says so.


----------



## DCB

Turnip prices weren't too good this week; I got constantly-decreasing. Hopefully, the pattern doesn't repeat itself this next week.

Today in Navidson:

-Someone suggested a PWP, but I can't remember what it was or who suggested it.
-Roses don't like me -- specifically purple roses, which won't seem to grow. Oh well. I'll keep trying until it happens.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I've got nothing to report today because my daughter decided it would be great to hit the power button while I was in the kitchen getting dinner.


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> Turnip prices weren't too good this week; I got constantly-decreasing. Hopefully, the pattern doesn't repeat itself this next week.
> 
> Today in Navidson:
> 
> -Someone suggested a PWP, but I can't remember what it was or who suggested it.
> -Roses don't like me -- specifically purple roses, which won't seem to grow. Oh well. I'll keep trying until it happens.



do you want me to give you two purple roses?


----------



## DCB

pocky said:


> do you want me to give you two purple roses?



As tempting as that sounds, I'm gonna stick it out. Thank you for the offer, though.


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> As tempting as that sounds, I'm gonna stick it out. Thank you for the offer, though.



No problem. Which roses are you using to breed them? White and white?


----------



## DCB

pocky said:


> No problem. Which roses are you using to breed them? White and white?



Yeah, but I keep getting more white roses.


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> Yeah, but I keep getting more white roses.



Do you have Beautiful Town Ordinance? If so, are you watering just those white roses? How long have you been trying?


----------



## DCB

pocky said:


> Do you have Beautiful Town Ordinance? If so, are you watering just those white roses? How long have you been trying?



I do have the Beautiful Town Ordinance, and I've been trying for about two weeks now. I only water the flowers I want to breed, etc. I think I'm just getting unlucky. However, I was able to get a hybrid red pansy, so that's something at least.


----------



## Lancelot

guys, it went on the 2ndpage


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> I do have the Beautiful Town Ordinance, and I've been trying for about two weeks now. I only water the flowers I want to breed, etc. I think I'm just getting unlucky. However, I was able to get a hybrid red pansy, so that's something at least.



It looks like you're doing everything correctly. It took me a long time to get pink lillies, maybe 2 weeks?


----------



## 00jachna

Two more fossils and then my collection is complete <3


----------



## pocky

00jachna said:


> Two more fossils and then my collection is complete <3



lucky! i still need 4


----------



## Punchyleaf

Hamphrey is moving out on the 11th. Thank goodness since now I can change the bridge lol


----------



## DCB

I still need 7 more fossils as of today.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I have no idea how many fossils I need. I just dig up and donate / sell lol.


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-got the Silver Watering Can!
-Almost all of my trees are chopped down. So far, I've got 3 different rare tree stumps.


----------



## Hazel

Hi guys! How are all your towns getting on? It seems like ye're making good progress!

I haven't been posting lately simply because I haven't been playing in the last week or so but I did go on today to see how things are doing in Everlong. I finally paid off the water well which means I can start building the cafe tomorrow (once I figure out where to put it), Tutu was in the campsite, coloured contacts became available so I changed my eye colour to green and turnips were 93 bells each so I ended up buying 600k worth. Hopefully that will encourage me to play more even if it's just to check the turnip prices!


----------



## Toeto

I kinda don't play anymore. School started and well, yeah. Kinda lost interest again.
Maybe because of the boring snow, I don't know. I may start again in March.


----------



## 00jachna

Toeto said:


> I kinda don't play anymore. School started and well, yeah. Kinda lost interest again.
> Maybe because of the boring snow, I don't know. I may start again in March.



Hehe, yeah. I've also kinda' lost a little intrest :/ But playing w/ friends makes it all so much more fun c:


----------



## Hazel

Yeah I kinda go through phases of interest too  Festivale is coming up soon though! Even though it's my least favourite holiday in nl (so many doubles >.<), it should be much more fun with a group!


----------



## 00jachna

Hazel said:


> Yeah I kinda go through phases of interest too  Festivale is coming up soon though! Even though it's my least favourite holiday in nl (so many doubles >.<), it should be much more fun with a group!



I have never actually played on a holiday (in a previous town) for example I missed toyday and thanksgiving due to TT'ing so that's nice (?)


----------



## Ray-ACP

It's getting to the stage where I feel I start getting bored with ac, i'll come back to it but what can I do to stop the feeling D =


----------



## 00jachna

Remnantique said:


> It's getting to the stage where I feel I start getting bored with ac, i'll come back to it but what can I do to stop the feeling D =



I usually just leave it for a few days. Then I start playing. If it's still boring I just leave it a few more days


----------



## Hazel

Okay so I just sold my turnips and made 3mil. I wish I bought more now  Also got the glee emotion. I think I'm going to focus on paying my house off for a while as its so cramped. Might make a new character at some point too


----------



## DCB

Joan is selling for 109 bells each, so I'm going to pass. Papi is in the campsite. I don't have a lazy villager anymore. I've also never heard of Papi before.

There have been some days where I just don't feel like playing. On these days, I usually just do my morning routine* and then don't play for the rest of the day. 
*Includes:
-Water flowers I want to breed.
-Get a new hairstyle or new contacts
-Shopping
-Talk to some villagers

It usually takes about less than 30 minutes. Sometimes, the hairstyle/eyes doesn't get done until the afternoon or evening, but I still opt to do it.


----------



## Hazel

Papi is adorable! I've had him before, he's awesome! 

Yeah lately on the days I do play I just do my routine as well which involves getting the fossils, checking the shops and doing the odd request for the villagers. I really have to get around to making my own designs soon, it's annoying seeing my villagers going around in the default ones :L


----------



## Punchyleaf

I've played very little a day. Maybe like >30 mins a day. But I do want to get my playing badges so I'll leave my game on and connected to the charger for like 4+ hours a day lol. I'm not losing interest in the game per say, but just gaming in general. My toddler is going through her first tantrum stages so that keeps me busy too.


----------



## Hazel

I finally got around to making designs for my villagers to wear. They're basic (I'm not the best with pixel designs) but cute 



Spoiler:  Here they are!








I also got the pro turnip trader badge and the village representative badge


----------



## DCB

Those designs are very nice.


----------



## Hazel

DCB said:


> Those designs are very nice.



Thank you! I used this tumblr to make them!


----------



## DCB

Thanks for that blog! I made an outfit for my female mule to wear with the help of the tutorials.



Spoiler: Right here


----------



## Hazel

DCB said:


> Thanks for that blog! I made an outfit for my female mule to wear with the help of the tutorials.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Right here



No problem! Wow that looks awesome!


----------



## Xita

Haven't updated in awhile but things are still going strong here in Fortree:







Spoiler: Past few days








Club LOL is here!





Got another badge last night





The crown and king's crown were cruelly right next to each other 





Mint moved....





...and Wendy's moving in!



Finally Shampoodle's is being constructed today too. Can't wait to change my hairstyle!


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-Super T&T is upgrading to the Home Center. It'll be closed tomorrow for renovations.
-I made a Pro Design for my female mule {see above post of mine}
-Papi will be moving in tomorrow, so I'll need to make him a design for the front of his house


----------



## Paperboy012305

I don't know why but i'm getting bored of uploading pics to this challenge every day. So i'm gonna tell them in words:

Elise is moving out on the 13th! Yes!!
I got the Disagreement emotion
The option for eye contacts is now available today


----------



## queertactics

So I've decided to make a library with my second character, James, but I don't like the location of his house for a library. (I originally put it in a very secluded corner of town so he wouldn't be noticed, and like... absolutely not. A library is the heart of it's town). I'm trying to decide what I should do. I think I need to either: 

A. Put all of James' path designs up in Able Sisters, create a new character, take all the designs under said new character, and re-path the entire town. Delete James. 

A1. Do the same, except instead of putting them up in Able's, make _QR codes_ outta them. But that'll take _10 days_!

Ughhh. Any suggestions?


----------



## 00jachna

...


----------



## Hazel

queertactics said:


> So I've decided to make a library with my second character, James, but I don't like the location of his house for a library. (I originally put it in a very secluded corner of town so he wouldn't be noticed, and like... absolutely not. A library is the heart of it's town). I'm trying to decide what I should do. I think I need to either:
> 
> A. Put all of James' path designs up in Able Sisters, create a new character, take all the designs under said new character, and re-path the entire town. Delete James.
> 
> A1. Do the same, except instead of putting them up in Able's, make _QR codes_ outta them. But that'll take _10 days_!
> 
> Ughhh. Any suggestions?



Why don't you keep James and make his theme something else and then make another alt to have as your library?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys I was wondering if I could get your opinions on where I should place my cafe. So far my two options are:



You see I kind of want to be able to have room to build a garden with a bench/fountain in front of it and yeah which is better?


----------



## 00jachna

I'm looking for some DA's to Review here! I'd love yours (I'd like some feedback on mine too :I)


----------



## Hazel

There isn't much to see in my town tbh. Only have like three PWPs built :L


----------



## Trickilicky

I've been sick the last few days so been so lazy with my OYC town! I did manage to check in each day for a short time. Ed plotted somewhere okay..not in Hans' old place unfortunately (it was the perfect spot!), he parked his horsey butt in the middle of an area that had a bunch of other villagers in, but his house takes up tons of space so that no-one else would be able to live there so I dunno what to do with that space now. Oh well, could be worse, he could've squashed hybrids or parked in front of a bridge. I haven't played yet today so I'll log in shortly and check for movers. When i get my dream address up and running I'll post it up here ^_^ 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## DCB

Papi is still in my campsite, so I'll assume he's going to plot tomorrow. There's an empty area in between Eloise and me where I hope he moves. Colton is gone, which is good. His house was directly behind the Town Hall. Right now, I only have one area temporarily finished. It's a little Lovers' Corner with a Yellow Bench PWP {that I hope to replace with a Fairytale Bench} and an Illuminated Heart behind it. It's surrounded by red roses, grass, and mossy stones. I hope to eventually replace some of the red roses with pink roses to give a bit more depth. Or maybe even pink lilies. 

My DA is _4500-5059-5935_ if anyone wants to check it out. I updated last night, but I'll probably update again in a few days once Papi has officially moved in, and I'm satisfied with my bridge placement.


----------



## Hazel

I had quite a productive day today!

- Celebrated the completion of the water well
- Got my first mannequin from Sable
- Got the Curiosity emote
- Paid off 298k to Nook
- Paid off 298k for the cafe (I built it below retail)
- Got my first exhibition space in the museum (for storage)
- Gave Colton medicine
- Finally caught a coelacanth!


----------



## Ray-ACP

Guys, i spent 1 million on turnips right, Sold them all and got 15 million back, YET NO GOLD BADGE. Toke me ages as well, I was hoping he'd give it to me


----------



## 00jachna

All you guy with your millions of bells. I only have like 100k -.-'


----------



## Ray-ACP

00jachna said:


> All you guy with your millions of bells. I only have like 100k -.-'



lol i started with making 500k on bugs on the island then buying turnips and making like 5 mil back or something and then you just use that again on turnips, you need to make a big amount first, then you're made pretty much


----------



## Xita

Lol I only have like 30k. 






Anyway today was pretty boring:


Spoiler: Day 22



More adventures in dress making today:




It's pretty much a palette swap of the dress I made yesterday + sleeves but hey the bow is in the front this time!





Some guy named Ozzie was camping today. Well...it took me awhile to get interesting campers in my other towns too. I did like that my town was just picked randomly off the map haha.





Chester came over again which made the above comment even weirder. Why is it so shocking when you've been here before Chester? This reminds me that I really should find time to upgrade the house soon.

To cap off a pretty uneventful day we have the most accurate rumor about me yet:




I guess the villagers are starting to get pissed that all the stock is gone from the shops at the end of every day (for cataloging). Meh, it's not like they didn't have all day to snatch everything if they wanted to. No sympathy from the mayor.


----------



## pocky

I finally hit the 100m needed for that badge OTL not doing turnips ever again now that I got my savings and turnip gold badges

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xita said:


> Lol I only have like 30k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway today was pretty boring:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Day 22
> 
> 
> 
> More adventures in dress making today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty much a palette swap of the dress I made yesterday + sleeves but hey the bow is in the front this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some guy named Ozzie was camping today. Well...it took me awhile to get interesting campers in my other towns too. I did like that my town was just picked randomly off the map haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chester came over again which made the above comment even weirder. Why is it so shocking when you've been here before Chester? This reminds me that I really should find time to upgrade the house soon.
> 
> To cap off a pretty uneventful day we have the most accurate rumor about me yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the villagers are starting to get pissed that all the stock is gone from the shops at the end of every day (for cataloging). Meh, it's not like they didn't have all day to snatch everything if they wanted to. No sympathy from the mayor.



very cute dress! love your design!


----------



## queertactics

I ended up taking Hazel's advice and keeping my path character and making a new one to run the library. She'll hold other town-related designs too, so I can finally use cute QR outfits for my mayor!! 

I put up some basic PWPs (yellow bench, statue fountain) and Loyd is in town because Rancho is getting the classic police station! 

Until I get my major PWPs (Caf?, solar panels, wind turbine), I've decided no one can move in OR LEAVE. I have these huge areas dedicated to pwps and like. If I let someone in theres hardly anywhere else for them to go. So I cant take the chance. I should get to diving! 

check it out tho!! I think this is my 3rd week? 

5300-5118-6515


----------



## DCB

I didn't play much today. I'm getting the Home Center tomorrow, and Papi is also plotting tomorrow. I keep forgetting to talk to Sable with my alt characters in order to unlock the QR machine for them. I need to organize my designs so that one character has all the villager pictures, one has town designs, and one could possibly have clothing designs. I just built a brick bridge, but I might destroy it in order to build it in a different location.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, I just realized: With the new move-in, I'll have Papi + Poppy in my town.


----------



## Trickilicky

Puddles asked to move yesterday. I was like "over my dead body, frog!", so she's staying, and thinking about her life choices. My signing class has been cancelled this morning so after I've tidied up, I'll head over to Taciturn and spend some proper time there. I'm hoping for a PWP request as I didn't bother trying to get one yesterday ><


----------



## Hazel

Everything that's happened today so far in Everlong:

- Helped Gulliver remember he was going to Egypt
- Celebrated the opening of the Cafe
- Started funding the Lighthouse
- Paid 428k to Nook
- Bought a Wild painting from Tammy, it was fake :/ 
- Got the Bashful emote

Guys I have to get a petition signed for Soleil, could I quickly visit one of your towns please?


----------



## DCB

Hazel said:


> Everything that's happened today so far in Everlong:
> 
> - Bought a Wild painting from Tammy, it was fake :/
> 
> Guys I have to get a petition signed for Soleil, could I quickly visit one of your towns please?



I use Thonky for the artwork.

Also, you can visit mine real quick. Opening my gate now.
Actually, let me make sure my villagers are actually awake. xP

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright, I found about four of them outside in the town. My gates are open. There's not much to see around my town yet, but I just ask that you don't run. {But I think you knew that already.} 

I wont be able to interact because I'll be busy. Also, I'll be closing the gates at 11:45 a.m. {which is roughly 45 minutes from now} because I'll need to leave then.


----------



## Hazel

I do too, I just couldn't see it when I bought it 

Thanks so much, I'll be over in five, just gotta give Fauna a stringfish


----------



## Punchyleaf

Beau requested a sandlot I think it's called? Or a sandbox lol whichever. 
Punchy and Beau also both changed into the male high school uniform I made TT w TT so cuuuuuteeeee.


----------



## Ray-ACP

I did get the gold turnip badge after all guys!! YAY, way to keep me on edge phinaes LOL


----------



## pocky

Trickilicky said:


> Puddles asked to move yesterday. I was like "over my dead body, frog!", so she's staying, and thinking about her life choices. My signing class has been cancelled this morning so after I've tidied up, I'll head over to Taciturn and spend some proper time there. I'm hoping for a PWP request as I didn't bother trying to get one yesterday ><



I like puddles. It looks like she is wearing a pink ski mask to rob a bank in style.


----------



## DCB

Why, yes, I do really like making designs using the paint-by-numbers technique. And, yes, I did make another character just so that I could make a 3x3 grid {9 panels} of a work of art.



Spoiler: I also made a dress design using the Tumblr blog Hazel linked to earlier












I'm not done with the artwork yet -- just 3 panels so far. But, any ideas for what her house could eventually be? I put it where Colton's house was, which is behind the Town Hall. I was thinking about making it into a public building of some sort. Or maybe even a collective house for the NPC's -- like, each room could be for a different NPC/set of NPC's in some cases.


----------



## queertactics

does anyone have any suggestions for getting villagers to request PWPs? *BESIDES* the diving technique? I've been doing that for hours (leaving my 3DS open so I can do 30 minute stints of homework, of course), and I've only gotten one suggestion. _The boot sculpture_. Grooossssss.


----------



## pocky

queertactics said:


> does anyone have any suggestions for getting villagers to request PWPs? *BESIDES* the diving technique? I've been doing that for hours (leaving my 3DS open so I can do 30 minute stints of homework, of course), and I've only gotten one suggestion. _The boot sculpture_. Grooossssss.


Ive gotten lots of suggestions. With and without the diving trick. It helps to have a high relationship with your villagers.


----------



## DCB

Don't be afraid to repeatedly talk to your villagers until they tell you they need to think or something. I did this with Ed, and he sold me some legitimate artwork I didn't yet have. I did it with Eloise, also, and then later that day she suggested the Hot Spring PWP.



Spoiler: Today in Navidson



-TIY opened!
-I found a new perfect cherry. I sold my original one and thought I had ruined my chances of getting another perfect cherry {without getting one from another town}. Needless to say, I planted it in a space where a villager won't ruin it. 
-I redesigned my flag again. It's now this painting by Magritte.
-Papi has not plotted yet.


----------



## Ninetees

Sorry I haven't updated in a while, but I'm back and I'll try to update daily! My school assigned me to work in a lab for several weeks and it has been extremely tiring. I usually only have time to lurk in the villager trading plaza in the morning (I restarted my town again! I know.. I know.. T_T It's the last time though!) and by night time, I'm usually exhausted.



Spoiler:  Toast



- My town name is Toast♥
- My native fruit are apples. I think perfect apples are so pretty! They somewhat remind me of Christmas ornaments :3 
- My villagers are Diva, Diana, Scoot, Goldie, Genji, Marshal, Vladimir, Rosie, Puddles & Felicity
- Goldie, Marshal & Felicity are my dreamies ♥ 
- I have upgraded the Museum shop
- I have upgraded Nooks to the Supermarkt Super T&T
- I have Shampoodle & Kicks.
- I'm currently in the process of paying of my house completely. I think I should be done by the end of this week or the beginning of next week
- I haven't laid down any paths, yet, because I am still trying to figure out what exactly it is that I want.


----------



## 00jachna

Lucha asked to move YESH!!!!


----------



## Hazel

Today in Everlong!

- Katrina was in town for the sixth time
- Turnips were at 352 this morning
- Gaston tried to move but I stopped him
- Got the disagreement emote
- Spent some time at Club Tortimer 
- It snowed all day

I wasn't going to post my Dream Address until I had more done but I'm kind of unsure about my paths. They're not complete yet but I'm not sure I'm happy with them. If I post it will someone give me some feedback?


----------



## pocky

Hazel said:


> Today in Everlong!
> 
> - Katrina was in town for the sixth time
> - Turnips were at 352 this morning
> - Gaston tried to move but I stopped him
> - Got the disagreement emote
> - Spent some time at Club Tortimer
> - It snowed all day
> 
> I wasn't going to post my Dream Address until I had more done but I'm kind of unsure about my paths. They're not complete yet but I'm not sure I'm happy with them. If I post it will someone give me some feedback?



I'll give you feedback.


----------



## Punchyleaf

This thread is slowly dying. Wonder how long before it dies off completely.


----------



## DCB

I'll still update daily. >.> 

This is supposed to be a challenge after all. It's not going to be easy, but I still plan on playing every day for a year -- even if that means playing for only ten minutes some days.

Thinking about it, I probably could actually try to get the Snowpeople furniture. I really just don't like the snow. D;


----------



## Hazel

Punchyleaf said:


> This thread is slowly dying. Wonder how long before it dies off completely.



I don't think it'll die completely, I'd say it's just less things are happening in game and everyone is busier irl is all.



pocky said:


> I'll give you feedback.



Thanks so much. Dream address is - 7900-5071-3587. I kind of like the paths in the centre, it's the paths on the left side I'm kinda meh about. Although I'm thinking of scraping the whole thing when it's spring again, if you've any suggestions it would be much appreciated. I'm planning on having a forest/natural themed town so I'm hoping to fill it up more with clovers etc in future. But yeah


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wow, i'm tired of uploading pics everyday for this challenge.

I'll tell everything what happened on day 40, 41 and 42:



Spoiler: Day 40, 41 and 42



Day 40:

- Shampoodles has upgraded to add eye contacts! I finished the Mario Kart 8 villager because of it.
- The Laughter emotion is mine!

Day 41:

- I really made a lot of Black Roses.
- I got my fortune and was already wearing the lucky clothing, can't remember what though.
- The Sheepishness emotion is mine!

Day 42:

- I finally cleaned up my town, and made new paths! I really need to pay attention to my OYC town more often.
- I saw Hazel sleeping on a bench.
- The Shyness emotion is mine!


----------



## pocky

Hazel said:


> I don't think it'll die completely, I'd say it's just less things are happening in game and everyone is busier irl is all.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much. Dream address is - 7900-5071-3587. I kind of like the paths in the centre, it's the paths on the left side I'm kinda meh about. Although I'm thinking of scraping the whole thing when it's spring again, if you've any suggestions it would be much appreciated. I'm planning on having a forest/natural themed town so I'm hoping to fill it up more with clovers etc in future. But yeah



Are you planning on doing a clover path with those? If so I think that it'll look great. The only problem now is that winter kinda washes away a lot of the colors, but I think one spring comes those rock paths will look great with the green grass  Only thing I can recommend is clovers, mushrooms, and pine trees. Just like, use everything available.

Also, Im still playing in Hell daily. I havent done any updates because I broke the rules meaning that I can no longer take part in the challenge.


----------



## DCB

Did you TT? 

Today in Navidson:
-Mint was in my Campsite, but I didn't invite her to move in. I really do wish that she were in a higher tier, though. 
-Katrina visited, so I exploited the fact that I have four villagers. 
-Ribbot tried to move. The nerve! I denied his request.


----------



## pocky

DCB said:


> Did you TT?
> 
> Today in Navidson:
> -Mint was in my Campsite, but I didn't invite her to move in. I really do wish that she were in a higher tier, though.
> -Katrina visited, so I exploited the fact that I have four villagers.
> -Ribbot tried to move. The nerve! I denied his request.



I plot reset. And then I TT'd a few  to get a villager out. The fun thing about ACNL for me is decorating my town, and I couldn't do that with unwanted villagers in the way. I didn't want to wait months to start having fun again (progress has been slow lately so I didnt have anything to do.) However, I've stopped buying things from the shop though because I don't wanna unlock them yet (I dont wanna get my final shop upgrade until mid March which is when Im supposed to get the last upgrade)

So right now Im just doing the 365 challenge


----------



## DCB

Gracie hasn't visited my town once, so I'm not worried about getting the final shop upgrade anytime soon. I can finally start buying bush starts from Leif. I'm saving them along with the saplings {now that my trees are all down -- save for two that I planted specifically for that location}. I guess I don't really need the Gold Axe anymore, but I'm still buying saplings every day. I'm going to assume I'll get it by the end of March, based on when I got the Silver Watering Can.

While I would like all my villagers to be in their own nice, neat area, at least they're starting to form little groups. Papi is moving above Ribbot, so that area feels complete. It felt awkward with just Ribbot; Broccolo made it a bit better, but now it feels complete. My main problem with my town are my rocks; they're in the most inconvenient places.


----------



## Punchyleaf

My shop opened as TIY Today. It's my favorite store so I may keep it that way for a long long time lol. I also invited SKYE in :3 

Not sure whether I should do yellow / red hibiscus bushes (they're my favorite colors and type of bush) or just go with Holly and Sweet Olive since they're easier and cheaper to buy as medals are not big with me anymore


----------



## Hazel

pocky said:


> Are you planning on doing a clover path with those? If so I think that it'll look great. The only problem now is that winter kinda washes away a lot of the colors, but I think one spring comes those rock paths will look great with the green grass  Only thing I can recommend is clovers, mushrooms, and pine trees. Just like, use everything available.



Yeah I'm planning on using clovers, not sure how exactly I'm going to get them though but yeah  Yeah I think I'll make some more stumps to get more mushrooms and I'm thinking about cutting down the perfect peach trees around my house and planting cedars instead. Thanks so much for checking it out and giving me feedback, I feel a lot better about those paths now


----------



## Punchyleaf

I invited SKYE in today. She will be officially moved in on Valentine's day lol noice


----------



## Paperboy012305

Day 43:

- Cesar is in the campsite. I have no use for him and other Gorillas, and I only have 10 villagers. Meh, just enjoy your stay in Termina!
- Elise will be moving tomorrow! And Chadder, Canberra, Merengue, Pietro, Skye or Frank will be moving in.
- The Stone Tablet has been requested. I have a feeling i'd get all the PWPs that any Personalities can request first.


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:
-I walked around and talked to villagers.

Talk about eventful!


----------



## DCB

Also, Gulliver was in my town and wanted to go to Kenya.


----------



## Regina Cordium

I restarted my town on Tuesday and set the date to Jan 1st, and since I've played every day so far I'm gonna count that as starting already  I was honestly gonna try to do this anyway, so may as well post about it lol

I didn't do too much today - talked to neighbors, watered flowers, caught some new fish, changed the flag and town tune. I still don't have 100% acceptance (I can't think of the right word adjaodj) so there's not a whole lot I can do yet :'D


----------



## oreo

i never plot reset, that's how lazy i am ; ^ ;
too bad my town was created on dec, 6, 14 because i'm basically following all the rules in this thread.


----------



## Xita

Melba asked to move today 

This has happened a lot over the course of playing the game, but I still can't help feeling so bitter when a good friend of yours randomly wants to move away.


----------



## 00jachna

2:nd page again ;-;


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ugh I woke up SUPER early this morning and lined up at target to hopefully get one of the MM 3Dsxl and I got the last one :3 just waiting on my game to get here.

Also SKYE has plotted down today  
Nothing much has happened as its 11:45am so I haven't played much lol


----------



## DCB

I preordered mine {basic black one, not the MM one} from Best Buy, but it hasn't shipped yet. I might just cancel the order and get it IRL. I dunno.
EDIT; Well, it can't be canceled anyway. Apparently, it's already been processed for shipping, so I might get it earlier than expected. The delivery ETA is Feb. 20.


----------



## Trickilicky

Hi guys. I got my new 3ds today, and after a lot of online research felt it was safe to do a system transfer and that all my game data would be moved over. After the system transfer, my digital copy of ACNL (aka, Taciturn) wasn't in the folder it should've been in, so I'm re-downloading it now. I have no idea if the save data is on my new system and will hook up once the game has downloaded. If it doesn't then Taciturn has been deleted. I'm so worried right now, I wish this freaking download would hurry up so I can check  I feel so gutted, all the info online said game save data would be transferred over? I really hope Taciturn is still there somewhere :s


----------



## DCB

I hope everything turns out alright.

That's why I'm really scared about transferring things or even taking out my SD card.


----------



## Trickilicky

Just checked, it's all gone.. all that hard work. I literally just spent three hours today finishing off my Mayor's house. I had 14 million bells, hybrids, lovely villagers, everything was going so well. I don't understand, but I obviously did something wrong. I feel like a complete idiot, as I had a spare cart I could've used for the OYC, but at the last minute I decided to use my DL version so I wouldn't have to keep switching out carts between my main town. So gutted right now, stupid stupid new 3ds


----------



## DCB

If you need any help getting anything back, I'd be happy to. I have a second, cycling town and could hold villagers for you.


----------



## Trickilicky

DCB said:


> If you need any help getting anything back, I'd be happy to. I have a second, cycling town and could hold villagers for you.



Thank you so much for your lovely offer DCB. It's my bday on Monday so at the moment, so unfortunately I don't really have time to think about starting again, got so much going over the weekend and next week! When I do try again, I'll of course join the OYC once more, and I'll keep checking in here to see how all your towns are doing. I known it's just pixels and stuff, but this sucks, and although I wasn't deeply attached to Taciturn as it was only 6 weeks old, I'm still going to miss it a lot <3

If anyone is transferring their digital copy to their new 3ds, I hope you have better luck!


----------



## Punchyleaf

You may as well join  nobody is telling you no hehe

And I'm currently transferring all of my games to my micro sd to THEN do my system transfer


----------



## DCB

I haven't even played on OYC town today yet. It's Ribbot's birthday.


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:
-gave Ribbot my Midna's Mask for his birthday.
-got a tribal mask from Gulliver


----------



## Xita

Woohoo, unlocked the second floor of the museum today. Perfect timing too since I was running out of space in my locker haha.


----------



## Hazel

Trickilicky said:


> Just checked, it's all gone.. all that hard work. I literally just spent three hours today finishing off my Mayor's house. I had 14 million bells, hybrids, lovely villagers, everything was going so well. I don't understand, but I obviously did something wrong. I feel like a complete idiot, as I had a spare cart I could've used for the OYC, but at the last minute I decided to use my DL version so I wouldn't have to keep switching out carts between my main town. So gutted right now, stupid stupid new 3ds



I'm so sorry to hear that!  If there's anything I can do let me know. I loved reading your posts about Taciturn, I hope you'll be back soon! 



Spoiler: Recently in Everlong!



- Gaston requested the zen bell
- Crazy redd was in town, bought the scary painting
- Got two badges from Phineas, the silver seafood badge and the bronze skilled diver badge.
- Finally got the silver fishing rod

- Gaston requested the stone tablet
- Got the Sleepy emote
- Paid off lighthouse



Just loaded up my game and it turns out that Gaston is my valentine! He gave me purple roses too which is awesome because I've had no luck trying to breed them. Who's your valentine?


----------



## 00jachna

I'll start playing soon too. I really want to know who my valentine is <3


----------



## Ray-ACP

How do you find out who your valentine is? Will it happen after the fishing tourney is over?


----------



## Hazel

Remnantique said:


> How do you find out who your valentine is? Will it happen after the fishing tourney is over?



The villager of the opposite sex whom you have the highest friendship with will send you a valentines letter today with a gift attached


----------



## Punchyleaf

*Trickilicky*
Can I ask what steps you used in your transfer? I did mine yesterday and everything was still in tact, saves, downloads and all. 

SKYE moved in. Happy Valentine's Day everyone d: I'll be playing a little later since im going for breakfast now


----------



## Ray-ACP

Hazel said:


> The villager of the opposite sex whom you have the highest friendship with will send you a valentines letter today with a gift attached



I got a cake from isabelle = S Does that mean I got the pity present XD


----------



## Punchyleaf

I wonder who will send me a gift. I hope it's Punchy s:


----------



## Ray-ACP

I haven't got a letter from any villager lol


----------



## Punchyleaf

Remnantique said:


> I haven't got a letter from any villager lol


Ouch. Maybe you should be more friendly 


Yay Punchy did write me! He gave me a pink rose which is even cute because he's in his little school uniform lol


----------



## Xita

Been trying to mail villagers letters everyday with all the leftover stuff from cataloging. After awhile I don't really say much other than "here ya go." It's not like GCN where you actually had to put in effort with your letters.


----------



## Punchyleaf

The only time I do put a lot of effort is the first letter lmao. Because if they move out and someone takes them, that's the letter that they will show to everyon x)
After that I just put a mandatory "I got you a gift, friend! Use it!" Since it can work in any gift type you send.


----------



## Ray-ACP

Is it not like the gamecube where if you type less than 2 lines the animal will send a bad letter in return? So i can just say 4 words instead of an essay lol


----------



## Xita

Remnantique said:


> Is it not like the gamecube where if you type less than 2 lines the animal will send a bad letter in return? So i can just say 4 words instead of an essay lol



Exactly, good times lolol


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nothing happened due to Fishing Tourney. I still have to see the Valentines day gifts but I was too lazy to clean out my letters.

And I won the Fishing Tourney with a Whale Shark. (Whatever)


----------



## DCB

So, Eloise was my Valentine's. She gave me a Purple Rose, which I've been trying to get for almost a month now! Awesome, right?
Anyway, I have a spot near my Town Plaza where I just put all the white roses at and ignore them.
Guess what I found today.



Spoiler: It's purple.














Spoiler: Also, there's this Pink Tulip I wasn't trying to grow.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> So, Eloise was my Valentine's. She gave me a Purple Rose, which I've been trying to get for almost a month now! Awesome, right?
> Anyway, I have a spot near my Town Plaza where I just put all the white roses at and ignore them.
> Guess what I found today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Also, there's this Pink Tulip I wasn't trying to grow.


Well at least now you can use those 2 purple roses and constantly breed them on the beach.


----------



## DCB

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well at least now you can use those 2 purple roses and constantly breed them on the beach.



That's definitely what I'll be doing.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just finished first place with a Whale Shark in the ceremony.


----------



## DCB

I didn't compete in the Fishing Tourney today because I was too lazy.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I didn't compete but I did check who won because hey lol Shep won first place though!


----------



## Paperboy012305

So. Super T&T is expanding to TIY on the 16th. If any of you guys Super T&T is being remodeled say I!


----------



## DCB

I...about a week ago. 

To be honest, there doesn't seem to be _that_ big of a selection difference. However, the longer hours and more stuff from Leif are a plus.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> I...about a week ago.
> 
> To be honest, there doesn't seem to be _that_ big of a selection difference. However, the longer hours and more stuff from Leif are a plus.


I only like TIY due to Leif selling bushes.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Yeah mine was a week ago or so too lol 
I love the whole color scheme of TIY so I may keep it


----------



## Capeet

Ahh... I haven't played much recently because I've been busy with my other interests and school. I've checked in on my town every day, but mostly just to keep up the hybrid breeding. Nothing much has been done besides of that. I've even missed the shops on several days. Tempted to enact the night owl town ordinance but then my flowers would wilt and all. I'm on vacation the next week but doubt that I'll still be playing much... Maybe I'll take more time to play once we get rid of the boring snow soon.


----------



## Hazel

I wish I had TIY! I just want new music and bush starts 



Spoiler:  Lately in Everlong~



- Gaston was my valentine, he gave me purple roses 
- Got hot chocolate in the cafe
- Paid off 348k to Nook
- Got the Delight emote

- Suprisingly I won the fishing tourney with a sea bass :L
- Goose tried to move but then changed his mind
- Got the Greeting emote
- Did a bit of landscaping
- Got the Backyard gardener badge
- Paid off stone tablet
- Lighthouse ceremony
- Forgot to buy turnips
- Fauna suggested the Outdoor chair pwp


----------



## Lancelot

FESTIVALE TOMORROWW!!!


----------



## LyraVale

omg those rules are hard! Good luck guys, if you're doing this challenge, I admire your dedication!

I did actually play for a whole year, and loved every minute of it. But I totally broke all those rules so I wouldn't have qualified either way, I TT'ed and plot reset and all that.

I've taken a really long break from the game and really miss it though. After a year of playing, I felt like I was done and there was nothing more to do. I have thought about resetting and starting over, and if I did that, I would totally do this challenge and just play straight and experience the game that way this time. 

But I don't want to lose everything I did over that last year (2013-2014 actually) and yet, I don't really go on the game anymore, so....idk, I'm kind of stuck. I really really miss the game though, to the point of watching LP's on youtube just to get old memories of how things used to be when I first started and I was SO excited!

Maybe when the next AC game comes out...


----------



## queertactics

Oh, dude. Festivale _IS_ tomorrow, isn't it? Maaaan. I have school from like 8 - 2 and then work from 3 - 6. 

This is the last few days in Rancho in PWPs! 







I've been doing a lot of diving in order to get PWP suggestions, and I've gotten a surprising amount, but none of the ones I need. I really want to get the Wisteria Trellis before I let anyone move, and even before then, I'm going to have to spend a few days placing benches where I want my other PWPs that I haven't gotten, so no one moves in on top of them. I hate wasting bells like that! I wish there was another way to designate spots as "DO NOT MOVE HERE GDI" areas 

I haven't actually had time to get coffee at the Cafe yet because I've been so busy with work and school that I've just basically been diving, leaving my 3DS open for 15 minutes, coming out to get a ping, and then going back in the water. I haven't even upgraded my library at every available opportunity, ughhh. 

got this tho 



other than getting the town hall refurbishment and the flower clock PWP does this even do anything for you lmfao


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'd only participate in the Festivale in my OYC town for the Feathers only.


----------



## Oakhaven

I'm going this challenge without even knowing it! I've had the game since around Spring 2014, and I've never reset. I've worked on the same town since I've gotten the game, and the more I play the more I love it. Oakhaven is the only town that I have, and my main goal is to get all of my dreamies and just create my dream village! I've been doing tons of village renovation lately, and the more I edit and play with my village lay out the happier I get with it. I usually play almost every day, even if it's just to make a few bells and talk with my villagers. I definitely plan on keeping my town for the year, and I can't wait to see how my town will change in the coming months!


----------



## Hazel

My mayor is looking pretty cute in the Festivale gear!

Been playing for an hour, only have five pieces of furniture and I've already got my first double... This is why I don't like Festivale! Hopefully I'll manage to complete the set but if not we should totally trade with each other for the pieces we need


----------



## Capeet

Look who'll be moving in! I'm really exited about Lobo because I like cranky wolves but haven't met Lobo yet. I don't even mind that he moved on my path.  Can't wait until tomorrow!


----------



## Hazel

Cosmic Kid said:


> View attachment 84289
> 
> Look who'll be moving in! I'm really exited about Lobo because I like cranky wolves but haven't met Lobo yet. I don't even mind that he moved on my path.  Can't wait until tomorrow!



Aw that's great! Congrats! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay so on the Pave collection front currently all I need is the Pave sofa, wallpaper and carpet. 

The doubles I currently have are: - Pave lamp x3
- Pave bookshelf x2
- Pave chest
- Pave table
- Pave bed
- Pave closet

I'll probably play again later but if anyone wants to trade let me know


----------



## 00jachna

Hazel said:


> Aw that's great! Congrats!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay so on the Pave collection front currently all I need is the Pave sofa, wallpaper and carpet.
> 
> The doubles I currently have are: - Pave lamp x3
> - Pave bookshelf x2
> - Pave chest
> - Pave table
> - Pave bed
> - Pave closet
> 
> I'll probably play again later but if anyone wants to trade let me know



I have the wallpaper, all for you c:


----------



## DCB

Pav?, please, stop asking for the colored feathers I don't have and rarely fall.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> Pav?, please, stop asking for the colored feathers I don't have and rarely fall.


Well, that's how it goes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

After I get all the Pave furniture i'm gonna sell them because i'll have them in my catalog.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Plus its known as an ugly furniture series.


----------



## Hazel

00jachna said:


> I have the wallpaper, all for you c:



Awesome! Do you need anything in return? 



Paperboy012305 said:


> After I get all the Pave furniture i'm gonna sell them because i'll have them in my catalog.
> 
> Plus its known as an ugly furniture series.



Yeah it's not my favourite either, I just want it to add to my HHA score until I get a better set


----------



## 00jachna

Hazel said:


> Awesome! Do you need anything in return?




No, not really. BUt it would be great if you could review my town c:


----------



## Hazel

00jachna said:


> No, not really. BUt it would be great if you could review my town c:



I can try to later maybe if I have time  Can't make any promises though


----------



## 00jachna

Hazel said:


> I can try to later maybe if I have time  Can't make any promises though



Ah well. dosen't matter. I'll add you now c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

It turns out I already have you added, openin gates to Petoria


----------



## Hazel

That's great thanks  Post your DA anyways and I'll do my best


----------



## 00jachna

Hazel said:


> That's great thanks  Post your DA anyways and I'll do my best



Something sorta appeared, can I give it to ya' later?


----------



## Hazel

00jachna said:


> Something sorta appeared, can I give it to ya' later?



No problem! The wallpaper is the last thing I need now  VM me when you're ready


----------



## DCB

Does anyone have a full town so that I can clear my void in my cycling town? {I only have one 3DS, so the FC is the same.}
I got tired of waiting for someone to adopt Grizzly.
Thanks. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh hey! It turns out that Festivale always falls the Monday before Mardi Gras. How fitting!


----------



## Punchyleaf

I feel so sick lately and all this cold and snow isn't helping matters at all @-@

Haven't even played ACNL but I will for a second to update my dream address with the "cascading" Of confetti lol.


----------



## Xita

Not Festivale here yet...19 more days~






In the meantime, I'm approaching one month in Fortree. Honestly didn't think I'd last even this long haha. Updating every few days seems to be the sweet spot. Nothing much to report but I did get the silver rod today. It'll probably be another month before the silver net is even feasible lol.


----------



## DCB

I really did try and get all the Pav? stuff, but catching feathers after a while got boring. On another note, Festivale will be super early next year: February 8.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I didn't even participate but I did catch a few feathers to wear myself.

Fauna and Beau wore matching festivale head dresses so that ship has sailed and is not planning on coming back at all.


----------



## Lancelot

I should be playing my OYC town but now Im distracted by Majora's Mask ;u;


----------



## DCB

I'm still waiting on my New 3DS. I got caught in the Best Buy mess. I'll probably get MM next month or so.


----------



## Punchyleaf

DCB said:


> I'm still waiting on my New 3DS. I got caught in the Best Buy mess. I'll probably get MM next month or so.




My friends shipped and was supposed to get his today. Some people on reddit are still having orders prepared .____.

And same, MH4 & MM take my attention but I do find time to log in and leave it on for 30 mins or so.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I should be playing my OYC town but now Im distracted by Majora's Mask ;u;


I don't even want MM because i'm not a Zelda Fan. But Alpha Sapphire distracted me from Animal Crossing.


----------



## DCB

AC distracted me from Omega Ruby.


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> AC distracted me from Omega Ruby.


That was before after I defeated the elite 4 and delta episode. (I thought there were gonna be more delta episodes.)


----------



## Hyasynth

Just want to let you guys that I'll have to drop out of the challenge. Why? Because in the process of switching SD cards my save file got corrupted. The SD card that had my save file was bugging out hard (which I guess was from taking it in and out of the 3DS so much?). I don't have it in me to play the game again, not for a good while.

Moral of the story: Don't buy digital games, ever. 
All these flavors and I'm still salty.

PS: My google account was compromised and I need to delete it fast, so I'm transferring ownership of the master list to Kippla in case you guys are still using it. I probably won't be around much due to college, but I'll try to check in every once in a while.


----------



## DCB

Aww! Sorry to hear about that. I hope things get better soon! 



Spoiler: Today in Navidson



{I didn't do much today -- just got on to talk to some villagers and shopping.}


----------



## Hazel

Hyasynth said:


> Just want to let you guys that I'll have to drop out of the challenge. Why? Because in the process of switching SD cards my save file got corrupted. The SD card that had my save file was bugging out hard (which I guess was from taking it in and out of the 3DS so much?). I don't have it in me to play the game again, not for a good while.
> 
> Moral of the story: Don't buy digital games, ever.
> All these flavors and I'm still salty.
> 
> PS: My google account was compromised and I need to delete it fast, so I'm transferring ownership of the master list to Kippla in case you guys are still using it. I probably won't be around much due to college, but I'll try to check in every once in a while.



Aw no! Not you as well Hya!  First Tricki and now you..  I hope you'll come back to us someday, I really liked reading your posts and taking part in medal quest with you!

It's really unmotivating to see how quiet this thread is these days... It's only February! *sigh*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also 00jachna, will we be able to trade today? I should have time to review your town


----------



## DCB

As of just a moment ago, I only need 2 more fossils to complete my collection! 
Furthermore, I was able to grow 3 hybrid red roses on the beach, so that's one step closer to a blue rose.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Hyasynth, I'm really bummed to see you go :c hopefully you can come back


----------



## LoonieToonies

I love the idea of this! Takes me back to the good old days with wild world where I took the game slow and enjoyed my fishing and exploring. I want to participate, I have one dreamie left to achieve and then I'm definitely in


----------



## marzipanmermaid

I really need to get in on this because this has to be my favorite idea.


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-grew hybrid red roses and then am attempting blue roses
-only have 2 more fossils left until that section of the museum is complete
-Poppy tried to leave, but I just wasn't ready for her to go yet. Now, if Bubbles had wanted to go....
-I took Papi over to visit my house.


----------



## DCB

Well, I didn't get any blue roses, but I did get a black rose.


----------



## Punchyleaf

My villagers - well punchy as he is my next door neighbor - made a blue pansy for me. I only have orange and purple planted near my home but I guess he watered the white ones randomly around since it is there


----------



## DCB

On my other copy, I've been messing around with the net glitch to get behind the train tracks, and it's so much fun! xD

I really need to do some bug hunting and pay off stuff in my OYC town. I missed Joan this past Sunday, so hopefully I'll get some turnips this coming Sunday.


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-paid off second brick bridge
-paid off initial basement loan


----------



## LoonieToonies

Today in Rosseau :~)

-Lobo's plot has been put down! He moved right next to my house, and since he's my favorite villager I must say I'm quite happy 
-Finished laying some more paths this morning, town is starting to look more developed.
-It was raining so I bought an eggy parasol
-Went fishing, donated everything I haven't catalogued to the museum


----------



## Punchyleaf

All I did was go get a tan
Beau wanted to move on the 24th. Lol no.


----------



## Lancelot

I just realised I havent played for 2 weeks except festivale. Odear


----------



## LoonieToonies

Today in Rosseau

Lobo moved in!
Played hide and seek with Annalise, Carmen and Moe.
Chester was in my campsite


----------



## 00jachna

I sorta forot about his challange xD


----------



## DCB

I'm determined to see this all the way through. xD

Today, I just assessed some fossils and walked around a bit.


----------



## Hazel

00jachna said:


> I sorta forot about his challange xD



Sorry to be a bother but can we trade today at some point? I'll pay you for it  I really need the complete set for my HAA score


----------



## 00jachna

Hazel said:


> Sorry to be a bother but can we trade today at some point? I'll pay you for it  I really need the complete set for my HAA score



Hehe, yeah


----------



## Hazel

00jachna said:


> Hehe, yeah



Awesome! I have to go out now, would around 5pm GMT time suit?


----------



## Xita

Coming a few days late, but here's the month of January in Review for Fortree:



Spoiler: Days 1-31















Started from here.....






....Now I'm here.










Fossils turned in: 48






Fish Turned in: 18

Sea Creatures Turned in: 18






Bugs Turned in: 3

Painting Turned in: 1






I would've been ashamed by that bug number if there weren't barely any bugs around in town (And I don't turn in bugs that came from the island.). The painting number is strange though because that most likely means that Redd only visited once last month, which doesn't sound right at all. Maybe I missed him the other couple times he showed up.

I'm pretty satisfied by everything else. I even managed to catch the octopus that had been avoiding me all month. They're not even worth all that much work.

As for my villagers:






Seems like Mint could take it as well as dish it when she lived here. When it comes to her giving me items she was thought I wouldn't like she just simply says "oh hey there's the trash." Then she spends time gossiping about other villager's affairs.





Egbert bores me so it's no wonder that he's wondering why we don't talk much. That's a good ice-breaker though.





Here's some food for thought: What if all this is all a farce and Bam doesn't actually exercise? I mean, I've never actually seen him doing it, he just says he will or did it. I bet he has a basement cellar with tons of junk food and soda to return to.





Chester is my bro. I'd dance with that friendly weirdo anytime.





I dunno how to feel about Melba. She seemed so set on moving and leaving this place behind. It felt like a betrayal. I really like her so I made her stay, but it's gonna take awhile for my feelings on her to return to what they once were.





Mira has been hiding out in her home lately so I haven't had as much time to follow up on that stalker storyline. I wonder if she's in there planning ways to attack me.





*Hans is still the worst. Please go.*

The fact that he's still around when some of my favorite villagers have asked to move annoys me to no end. 





Melba could learn from Rolf about the fossil incident the other day. They're both kind of saying the same thing but this one seems more positive.





Sprinkle has probably changed the least in the few weeks without a Weekly Report. I suppose this is both a good and bad thing to be the most random person in town.





Only Wendy could come up with such a strange alternative to sheep jumping over a fence to get to sleep. For having the same personality Wendy seems a lot calmer than Sprinkle. 

*Villager Quote of the Month*





This happened right after the bridge ceremony, so a bunch of people were still around. How embarrassing. Way to keep that on the DL Melba.

I still bought the super toilet.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I can sit at my tree :3 not sure when specifically I could since it's been a little while since I checked the plaza lol


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-still no blue roses, but I'll keep trying
-built and commemorated a hot spring
-Sahara was in town; she didn't give me anything new.

I also decided to update my Google doc with all the catalog stuff so that I know what I have and what I need. Furniture: 23%, Wall: 32%, and Carpet: 31%. I'm taking a break and will continue with Clothing later.


----------



## snapdragon

I'd like to do this please :3 starting today I'm challenging myself for the first time to not time-travel and I haven't transferred anything to my town. I'm also planning on *gulp* letting my villagers plot themselves ;3; I'm actually pretty excited! Sarah of Hello 2.21.15!


----------



## Punchyleaf

I let my villagers plot and tbh it wasn't so bad lol


----------



## snapdragon

Punchyleaf said:


> I let my villagers plot and tbh it wasn't so bad lol



Haha I am just so picky, but I am trying to just let go~  Also, I just started and I already have Gulliver xD


----------



## Paperboy012305

Punchyleaf said:


> I let my villagers plot and tbh it wasn't so bad lol


What do you mean? Plot reset?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> What do you mean? Plot reset?



I don't plot reset in this town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> Haha I am just so picky, but I am trying to just let go~  Also, I just started and I already have Gulliver xD



Nice! Hopefully he gives something good c:


----------



## snapdragon

Punchyleaf said:


> I don't plot reset in this town.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Hopefully he gives something good c:



Think I'm getting the Moai statue! Forgot to mention my starting villagers: Kitt, Tangy, Mott, Robin and Erik (SO EXCITED for ERIK!  )


----------



## Paperboy012305

Punchyleaf said:


> I don't plot reset in this town.


Then I don't understand what you mean by "Let my villagers plot"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just got Frank from a cycling town! He's wearing that ugly custom shirt though.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> Then I don't understand what you mean by "Let my villagers plot"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I just got Frank from a cycling town! He's wearing that ugly custom shirt though.



"Let my villagers plot" -> let them move wherever they please 

And nice, I've wanted Frank but his house bothers me >_<

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> Think I'm getting the Moai statue! Forgot to mention my starting villagers: Kitt, Tangy, Mott, Robin and Erik (SO EXCITED for ERIK!  )



Tangy is the best of the bunch ;')


----------



## Paperboy012305

Punchyleaf said:


> "Let my villagers plot" -> let them move wherever they please
> 
> And nice, I've wanted Frank but his house bothers me >_<


If my villagers move at planned spots in my town, i'm gonna have to do a lot of changes in plans! If it goes really out of hand that I can't take it anymore i'll just join computertrash's side.

His house isn't that bad. Exterior, but not interior.


----------



## Punchyleaf

To each their own  the only villager who moved into a "terrible" spot for me was Hamphrey and he moved. Everyone else has perfectly to semi perfectly lined up with each other on their own  

His interior is terrible imo. But that's to be expected when they suddenly change him to cranky but leave his interior as jock


----------



## snapdragon

> Tangy is the best of the bunch ;')



I love her too! I've just never had Erik before and he is so cute ^^


----------



## DCB

I decided to play a bit more before I bug hunt -- specifically to talk to my villagers.
Things that happened:

-Someone gave me a shirt, and then I traded it for another shirt; then, I traded that for another shirt....
-Fang pinged me to give me a pyramid and also pinged me to request the Wind Turbine PWP.
-Whilst talking to Ed, he gave me 4 items in a row, including a legit Scenic Painting that I did yet have.
-I started work on the Stonehenge PWP.
-Shrunk gave me the Joy emotion.
-And then I built a Snowmam.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I love when villagera just keep giving gifts again and again lol I've had fauna give me items two or three times. Thankfully it was always cute shirts hehe


----------



## queertactics

hey guys i could really use some assistance with town planning! i have a thread here: 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?266845-Town-Planning-HELP


----------



## snapdragon

Can't wait to see who my next villager will be tomorrow!


----------



## DCB

Non-villagers also react to the Shrunk emotions! 

Phyllis laughs at you for the sad emotions and glares at you for the happy emotions. I thought this was hilarious!


----------



## 00jachna

DCB said:


> Non-villagers also react to the Shrunk emotions!
> 
> Phyllis laughs at you for the sad emotions and glares at you for the happy emotions. I thought this was hilarious!



Phillys is truly awful


----------



## snapdragon

snapdragon said:


> Can't wait to see who my next villager will be tomorrow!



OMG IT'S PASHMINA! I lost her in my previous town due to a TTing accident and now I have her as my 6th villager!!!!!! I'm so happy :')


----------



## 00jachna

Droppin' out of this challange lol


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-walked around and talked to villagers
-invited Mallory to move in because I wanted a 10th villager


----------



## Xita

Finally got Chester to ping me about moving  I was so scared he was gonna move on me.


----------



## snapdragon

Xita said:


> Finally got Chester to ping me about moving  I was so scared he was gonna move on me.



Ugh, that is the worst feeling! Glad he pinged you!


----------



## Hazel

Would anyone be willing to sell me a Pave wall please? I was supposed to be trading with 00jachna but I guess that's off now...


----------



## snapdragon

Yay, Pashmina is all moved-in! Looking forward to finding out who my 7th villager will be tomorrow


----------



## DCB

Hazel said:


> Would anyone be willing to sell me a Pave wall please? I was supposed to be trading with 00jachna but I guess that's off now...



I would, but I didn't get the Pave Wall either.


----------



## Hazel

DCB said:


> I would, but I didn't get the Pave Wall either.



Aww  Thanks anyways DCB, I'll see if I can get it in retail. The really annoying thing is I could have got it myself but 00jachna said he'd give it to me so I finished early. Can't TT back either because of the challenge.


----------



## DCB

Yeah. I might see about getting it from retail as well. At first I thought against it, but I really don't want to wait a year for festivale. 

Yesterday in Navidson:
-one of my IRL friends started to help with the train station. She's visited me 30 times so far. 
-I discovered another black rose I didn't mean to grow.


----------



## snapdragon

snapdragon said:


> Yay, Pashmina is all moved-in! Looking forward to finding out who my 7th villager will be tomorrow



Yay, my 7th villager will be Fang! I've never had him before and he looks so cute. EXCITING xD


----------



## DCB

snapdragon said:


> Yay, my 7th villager will be Fang! I've never had him before and he looks so cute. EXCITING xD



Awesome! I have Fang in my town now.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Today in Flan
• Went and tanned
• Got my gardening badge
• Sold my common wall to Lolly
• Beau changed out of his shirt and into Ankhas mummy shirt
• Fauna is sick
• Deirdre is wearing the school jacket lol


----------



## Superrandomperson

I've been playing this challenge for 10 days so far! Thanks for posting it! Its really fun!


----------



## Xita

snapdragon said:


> Yay, my 7th villager will be Fang! I've never had him before and he looks so cute. EXCITING xD



I love Fang <3 Enjoy him.


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:
-built another Snowtyke when I meant to build a Snowboy
-found a lost item but didn't find who it belongs to; I think it's Papi's, but I couldn't find him
-Mallory plotted in an amazing place; I was shocked. Picture tomorrow.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Wow green grass. I wasn't ready for this TT____TT


----------



## Yoshisaur

I started my town on February 20th!! Will try to go all the way til next year that time <3

edit: OMG I was playing at like 4 am this morning, went and did some stuff, and came back to green grass. LOVE IT!!


----------



## Hazel

I was not expecting the green! Super happy to see it though! As much as I love winter, I was getting kinda bored.



Spoiler:  Recent developments in Everlong~



- Katrina was in town
- Stone tablet ceremony
- Statue fountain paid off

- Camper Cot suggested by Clay
- Statue fountain ceremony
- Statue fountain paid off
- Anger emote get!
- First time working in cafe

- Statue fountain ceremony
- Fountain started

- Drinking Fountain suggested by Fauna
- Sunniness emote get!

- Silver Samaratains badge get!
- Paid off fountain

- Fountain ceremony
- Second Suspension bridge started
- Paid 348k to nook
- Agreement emote get!
- Finally got the Pave wall from a kind person on the forums 

And finally today:

- Finally got a second purple rose
- Super t & t closed tomorrow for upgrading!!!! 

Didn't do much today cause my ds battery died and I left my charger at home so yeah. Gotta change up my paths and everything at the weekend too



Also welcome to all the new precipitants of the challenge! I can't wait to see the progress ye make in your towns!


----------



## DCB

Finally green! I feel like I'll actually be able to plan out my town without being stumped by the ugly snow.


----------



## Ray-ACP

DCB said:


> Finally green! I feel like I'll actually be able to plan out my town without being stumped by the ugly snow.



I totally agree, town patterns look much better on top of green, i've been waiting my whole LIFE for this


----------



## snapdragon

going to the island for the first time today!


----------



## Xita

Punchyleaf said:


> Wow green grass. I wasn't ready for this TT____TT



19 more days for me ugggggggggh


----------



## snapdragon

also, cannot wait to unlock the qr code machine and shampoodle's...my mayor looks awful xD


----------



## Capeet

Yaay the grass has returned.  I had totally forgotten about it appearing so soon in February so it was a great surprise! I haven't played in a while but maybe my motivation returns now. My town looks so much better with the green grass. It'll be much easier to figure out landscaping now.

I'm a bit worried about accidentally loosing my town because my 3DS has begun to turn itself off more often. Sometimes it does that when there's only minimal movement... (movement seems to cause it) It happpened two times today when I played for 15 minutes... The date got resetted both times. And the other time was right when I had chosen the save and quit option. I thought my town would have corrupted but fortunately it hadn't apparently started saving yet. I hope my DS and ACNL copy will be alright in the future. I really can't afford to buy a new 3DS.

Well, anyway...  I hope everyone is doing great! Welcome to all newcomers, too! It's awesome that more people are taking part in this!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Check your battery. Usually the system resets the date like that when the battery had been removed. Could mean it became loose if you've upgraded your sd card, but it doesn't hurt to take it out for thirty seconds, check the prongs to make sure they're clean ^^

I played a lot yesterday. Like more than I have in a while. I didn't get any PWP request but I did do landscaping!


----------



## DCB

All that happened yesterday was Cookie asked to move, and I let her. She'll be in boxes on March 1.


----------



## snapdragon

my eighth villager will be julian! yay!


----------



## Xita

I have yet to get a 10th villager yet lol. And I've streetpassed a bunch of people too. 

I guess that's a good thing since I hate that part of AC streetpass but I want a 10th one. (I've had a couple campers but I didn't want either of them). Doesn't help that my favorites keep asking to move too. 

Just gotta be patient I guess


----------



## Punchyleaf

This is from earlier but just why??? I already confirmed the ship as sailing, please stop because now you're just bragging. 





Giving my favorite villager some cake hehe. Also he wore the denim jacket I sent him!!


----------



## snapdragon

Punchyleaf said:


> This is from earlier but just why??? I already confirmed the ship as sailing, please stop because now you're just bragging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving my favorite villager some cake hehe. Also he wore the denim jacket I sent him!!



goooo, those three are so cute


----------



## Maris82084

I know I'm a little late to this party, but today is my wedding anniversary irl so I am restarting and I will take the one year challenge. I'm excited to try!


----------



## DCB

Maris82084 said:


> I know I'm a little late to this party, but today is my wedding anniversary irl so I am restarting and I will take the one year challenge. I'm excited to try!



Happy anniversary! 
Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## snapdragon

Maris82084 said:


> I know I'm a little late to this party, but today is my wedding anniversary irl so I am restarting and I will take the one year challenge. I'm excited to try!



cuuuuuuuute good luck!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Maris82084 said:


> I know I'm a little late to this party, but today is my wedding anniversary irl so I am restarting and I will take the one year challenge. I'm excited to try!



Aww congrats!! My engagement anniversary was on the 23rd hehe. Welcome to the challenge!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> goooo, those three are so cute



Aww thanks!! Beau and Fauna were both starting villagers lol. My friend gave me punchy and he moved in right next door to me :') have had this little buddy with my in all games since I was first playing the gamecube version :3 (except city folk but a friend had him in town and would let me visit all the time)


----------



## Capeet

Punchyleaf said:


> Check your battery. Usually the system resets the date like that when the battery had been removed. Could mean it became loose if you've upgraded your sd card, but it doesn't hurt to take it out for thirty seconds, check the prongs to make sure they're clean ^^
> 
> I played a lot yesterday. Like more than I have in a while. I didn't get any PWP request but I did do landscaping!


Ahh thank you for the tip! I tried it out and hopefully it helped.


----------



## TheSuhSpence

I'm doing this same thing in my town right now, and I'd love to join the challenge. I started Feb. 25th, and have played every day since.


----------



## Iced_Holly

I just now noticed this topic. ^^;; But hey, I'll try it out. Hopefully I'll be able to succeed.


----------



## snapdragon

Special Operative Blaire said:


> I just now noticed this topic. ^^;; But hey, I'll try it out. Hopefully I'll be able to succeed.



yay! welcome and good luck!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Hmm.... Should I do Holly + Sweet Olive 
Or
Red + Yellow Hibiscus bushes?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Punchyleaf said:


> Hmm.... Should I do Holly + Sweet Olive
> Or
> Red + Yellow Hibiscus bushes?


Holly + Sweet Olive would be great in the upper part of town. The Red + Yellow Hibiscus would be great in the lower part of town.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I don't like mixing bushes like that TT____TT I only do two breeds of bushes strictly. 3:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Punchyleaf said:


> I don't like mixing bushes like that TT____TT I only do two breeds of bushes strictly. 3:


Then go with Holly + Sweet Olive then.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> Then go with Holly + Sweet Olive then.



Any specific reason as to why?  I'm undecided as to which so some opinions on it would help


----------



## Paperboy012305

Punchyleaf said:


> Any specific reason as to why?  I'm undecided as to which so some opinions on it would help


I think it looks like a good pattern to it!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Thanks haha but I think I'll go with Red / Yellow hibiscus. They are in season at the same time and are pointy leaves, which is my main reason for liking them (and holly) so much. :3 maybe I'll do red / Yellow + Hollies to not have to buy so many hiniscus


----------



## Iced_Holly

Here, have some pictures of my first day;







I always thought this was a nice little ceremony and... 







Holy... I got Skye! I got one of my favorite villagers as a default citizen! =D


----------



## Punchyleaf

Aww lucky you got Soleil!


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-paid off one of my mules' 10k debt
-Fang sold me another fake painting, but it was only 3k so no loss.
-paid off Stonehenge PWP
-got the rage emotion


----------



## Capeet

Something I didn't know was possible happened in my town today. I got a new plot (that of Bree's) and someone deciding to move out on the same day. I only have eight villagers if Bree's plot doesn't count. I wonder if this is normal? I had no idea this could happen.


----------



## Hazel

Maris82084 said:


> I know I'm a little late to this party, but today is my wedding anniversary irl so I am restarting and I will take the one year challenge. I'm excited to try!





TheSuhSpence said:


> I'm doing this same thing in my town right now, and I'd love to join the challenge. I started Feb. 25th, and have played every day since.





Special Operative Blaire said:


> I just now noticed this topic. ^^;; But hey, I'll try it out. Hopefully I'll be able to succeed.



Welcome to the challenge everyone!  It's great to see new faces on this thread!



Cosmic Kid said:


> Something I didn't know was possible happened in my town today. I got a new plot (that of Bree's) and someone deciding to move out on the same day. I only have eight villagers if Bree's plot doesn't count. I wonder if this is normal? I had no idea this could happen.



I've never heard of that happening before! :O



Spoiler:  Everlong update!



- Changed my paths for spring
- T.I.Y is officially open! So happy about this, I can finally get bush starts and music! 
- I changed up my hair, I have a blue up do now 
- It rained for the first time in Everlong <3 I love when it rains in acnl, it's so peaceful
- I attempted to organise my hybrid arrangements a bit better
- Clay and Soleil have started wearing my designs and they look adorable!
- Colton asked me to catch him a stringfish -.-



Clay also asked me to get some signatures so if I could quickly visit any of your towns that would be so awesome! I'm trying get all my villagers pictures you see


----------



## Punchyleaf

Cosmic Kid said:


> Something I didn't know was possible happened in my town today. I got a new plot (that of Bree's) and someone deciding to move out on the same day. I only have eight villagers if Bree's plot doesn't count. I wonder if this is normal? I had no idea this could happen.



That's notmal, I've had it happen before, always thought it was too sudden lmao.


----------



## Nimega

I'm joining too, and this time I'm joining FOR REAL! I started my town yesterday though.


----------



## Hazel

Nimega said:


> I'm joining too, and this time I'm joining FOR REAL! I started my town yesterday though.



Welcome to the challenge! 



Got a cute pic of Clay wearing one of the designs I made a while back! Really hope I can get signatures for him!


----------



## snapdragon

Hazel said:


> Welcome to the challenge!
> 
> View attachment 85356
> 
> Got a cute pic of Clay wearing one of the designs I made a while back! Really hope I can get signatures for him!



awww that actually looks really cute on him :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just had the ceremony for my first pwp, the campsite! excited to see who the first camper will be! :3


----------



## Punchyleaf

Hazel said:


> Welcome to the challenge!
> 
> View attachment 85356
> 
> Got a cute pic of Clay wearing one of the designs I made a while back! Really hope I can get signatures for him!


If you still need signatures, you can pop on over to my town ^^


----------



## Hazel

snapdragon said:


> awww that actually looks really cute on him :3



Thank you! Soleil is wearing the yellow version as well <3



Punchyleaf said:


> If you still need signatures, you can pop on over to my town ^^



Oh that would be awesome! Thanks so much!  Let me know when you're online!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Hazel said:


> Thank you! Soleil is wearing the yellow version as well <3
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that would be awesome! Thanks so much!  Let me know when you're online!


I'll be ready in about 10 mins, go ahead and add my code and I'll add you once I'm ready to open


----------



## Hazel

Punchyleaf said:


> I'll be ready in about 10 mins, go ahead and add my code and I'll add you once I'm ready to open



Great!  Will do~


----------



## Punchyleaf

Alright ready, gonna go open up :3


----------



## Hazel

Punchyleaf said:


> Alright ready, gonna go open up :3



Awesome heading over now


----------



## DCB

It's great to have so many new people joining the challenge!


----------



## majnin

Haven't played ACNL for literal months now but I'm dying to get back into it. I think this challenge is a good incentive for me to start.
I came up with a good town name and was restarting for over an hour today to get a good map and I found one but I'm already feeling like I have to restart again.
Does anyone have any advice for getting a map and sticking to it without feeling like I have to restart?


----------



## Lancelot

Im a terriboe person.

I've only played my oyc town once in February for Pave's Festivale..


----------



## Iced_Holly

Punchyleaf said:


> Aww lucky you got Soleil!



Heh, Soleil seems pretty adorable. I never got a hamster villager in my last town so getting one as a default was a treat.


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-Gracie finally appeared, and I passed her first fashion check: _basic_.
-paid off all my mules' 10k debts
-still no blue roses

One of my characters has a house behind the Town Hall, and I decided to make it Isabelle's home. 

Here's my town map now:


----------



## Iced_Holly

Imgur won't let me upload any pictures, so none today. However, I found on that Slyvia is going to be moving into my town. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Toeto

I've sold my 3ds, so I guess it's over now.


----------



## Xita

Finally cataloged all the stuff lying next to my house.

Today it's time to take an axe to all the trees in town


----------



## Hazel

majnin said:


> Haven't played ACNL for literal months now but I'm dying to get back into it. I think this challenge is a good incentive for me to start.
> I came up with a good town name and was restarting for over an hour today to get a good map and I found one but I'm already feeling like I have to restart again.
> Does anyone have any advice for getting a map and sticking to it without feeling like I have to restart?



Welcome to the challenge! I would suggest trying not to be too picky. Make a list of qualities you'd like your town to have but don't get bogged down if one or two things don't meet your criteria. For example, my town had a center plaza and only one pound which I really wanted. However my town fruit was peaches which I wasn't so keen on. But I stuck with it anyways and I'm glad I did because now I really like peaches. Also don't stress too much about the starting villagers, if you don't like them you can always move them out or you may be surprised and grow to like them. I don't know if that's any help to you? But yeah good luck! 



Toeto said:


> I've sold my 3ds, so I guess it's over now.



Aw I'm sorry to hear that... Why did you sell it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler:  Today so far in Everlong~



- Got more purple roses! 
- Clay suggested the water pump PWP!
- Bought 1mil worth of turnips
- Soleil started calling me "Ms.E"
- Last night I went to the island and paid 348k to Nook


----------



## majnin

Hazel said:


> Welcome to the challenge! I would suggest trying not to be too picky. Make a list of qualities you'd like your town to have but don't get bogged down if one or two things don't meet your criteria. For example, my town had a center plaza and only one pound which I really wanted. However my town fruit was peaches which I wasn't so keen on. But I stuck with it anyways and I'm glad I did because now I really like peaches. Also don't stress too much about the starting villagers, if you don't like them you can always move them out or you may be surprised and grow to like them. I don't know if that's any help to you? But yeah good luck!





Thank you for your advice! One of my dealbreakers was having retail close to the beach for bug selling, but I ended up with a town that has retail in the middle but I love everything else about it. It's not perfect but I feel really happy with it, more happy than my previous one. So I started the challenge on March 1st 2015, here's to a good year!


----------



## Hazel

majnin said:


> Thank you for your advice! One of my dealbreakers was having retail close to the beach for bug selling, but I ended up with a town that has retail in the middle but I love everything else about it. It's not perfect but I feel really happy with it, more happy than my previous one. So I started the challenge on March 1st 2015, here's to a good year!



No problem! I'm happy to help! Aw that's great, I'm looking forward to seeing your towns progression throughout the year!


----------



## Hazel

So I just made 7mil on the turnips I bought this morning! Lovely 6mil profit <3 Hello house expansion! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I just remembered! I can sit on the tree in the plaza now!


----------



## snapdragon

Hoping to get my first camper today!


----------



## snapdragon

It's Stinky >.> My 9th villager will be Merry, though! She's pretty cute I think. Now I will have 2 peppy cats xD


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hmm, since that not plot resetting while developing a town is too much. I should get all my dreamies for my OYC town first, then do it.

And what happened to the OYC masterpost?


----------



## Hazel

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hmm, since that not plot resetting while developing a town is too much. I should get all my dreamies for my OYC town first, then do it.
> 
> And what happened to the OYC masterpost?



It's still there. But the people who can edit it aren't active on this thread anymore. Hya and Tricki both lost their towns  And I don't know about Eva but I haven't seen here on here in a long time


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hazel said:


> It's still there. But the people who can edit it aren't active on this thread anymore. Hya and Tricki both lost their towns  And I don't know about Eva but I haven't seen here on here in a long time


So I see, good thing its still around.


----------



## majnin

Started my second day in Asteria (technically still my 1st since I started it past midnight), I did a lot of fishing and work for my museum and worked on my development permit.

Still a little hesitant as to whether I should've named my town Scherie (my favourite place in Homer's Odyssey) or stick with Asteria after the greek goddess of the stars. It's bugging me a bit.


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-Success! The Police Station PWP was finally suggested; I went with modern.
-No blue roses still, but I did get a black and pink rose from another area.


----------



## bekka

I think I'm going to start this right now
It seems really fun! I just need a town name lol


----------



## Punchyleaf

I didn't get to play much until now, 6:37pm Est time. 
But for now I've just watered my flowers, gotten cold chill emotion from shrunk.


----------



## Xita

I did it.

All the trees in my town are down (except for the ones next to rocks)


----------



## Iced_Holly

Dang it! I keep playing too late to get to Tom Nook's place. I'm still in a freaking tent. =|


----------



## Hazel

Not much happened today, Katrina was in town but I missed her because I had to work late at college. Oh but I did get the bronze bug encyclopaedia badge (I was hoping to get the gold turnip badge but obviously I've gotta sell more next week)


----------



## DCB

Gracie came for the second day in a row. The style was *ornate*, and someone here was kind enough to let me borrow some items so that I could pass the check.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Diana asked to move today. While her placement isn't my favorite, she IS lined up to punchy. (She did that on her own) I told her she could leave though I would have preferred if Ankha had asked first


----------



## Hazel

So today Pudge was in the campsite, I bought a backpack from him (will probably use it in an alt characters tent when I eventually make one) and I reached over 100,000 points for the HHA. Once I reach 10mil in my savings I think I'm going to pay off some more of my house since the spare rooms are just cramped with junk atm :L


----------



## majnin

Got my development permit and building my first bridge! Zell is moving in right behind me too, which is exciting as i've never had him before.


----------



## snapdragon

All 9 villagers are moved-in! Merry is quite cute except she has a weird double-chin o.o Now, just hoping for someone I like to pop-up in my campsite!


----------



## Punchyleaf

snapdragon said:


> All 9 villagers are moved-in! Merry is quite cute except she has a weird double-chin o.o Now, just hoping for someone I like to pop-up in my campsite!



That double chin is her mouth lmao


----------



## DCB

Not much happened today. I'll probably do some bug hunting tomorrow to pay off the Police Station PWP. I missed buying turnips from Joan this past Sunday.


----------



## majnin

Pretty basic day. Visited Tucker's house and bought his hammock for my future garden room. Paid off my second loan! Going to go on to see the meteor shower tonight, but right now I'm just waiting for the island so I can start earning some real bells.


----------



## Hazel

I got three badges today  The bronze angler badge, the silver HHA badge and the bronze catalogue badge! Redd was also in town and that's all that happened really


----------



## Jarrad

Thought I'd join in with this challenge.
I reset yesterday. I decided to play as a Girl for the first time, as I've always played as the male character. My starting animals were Celia, Patty, Elmer, Curt and Diana. I'm actually quite happy with these, with the exception of Diana. I don't really like her... she intimidates me and I find over-feminine characters boring.

Oh, I had my first move-in plot planted today. The next addition to Dawnbury is... (drumroll)


Spoiler



MARSHAL!

Are ya jealous? 
But seriously, Marshal has never really been a dreamie of mine, so I'm interested to see how much he'll grow on me.



- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> All 9 villagers are moved-in! Merry is quite cute except she has a weird double-chin o.o Now, just hoping for someone I like to pop-up in my campsite!



Who're your other villagers?


----------



## Punchyleaf

OHEY Jarrad 
Welcome to the challenge!

Haven't played my town at all today, gonna head on soon and check for bushes though and get a new emote


----------



## Imbri

I have a town that has languished for over a year (I don't even want to know what it looks like), but I have a new one I started on Feb. 8th of this year, so I'd like to join the challenge with that town.

The town is named Hollowyn, and my starting villagers were Annabelle, Antonio, Lolly, Purrl, and Stitches. Eugene, Keaton, Shari, and Rizzo moved in, and Pekoe will be arriving tomorrow after I talked to her in the campsite. I'm pretty happy with the mix, so I doubt I'll be getting rid of any of them.

I'm still opening up a number of things, so I don't have too much to talk about just yet, but I'm also enjoying not rushing through things, like I did with my other town.


----------



## oath2order

I've played nonstop since it was released


----------



## Xita

Bam was my Valentine  Not unexpected. I don't think I have purple roses yet so that was a welcome gift. Isabelle's letter was pretty sweet too. Oddly enough, I don't remember this holiday and I know I was still playing around this time last year.


----------



## DCB

{Nothing happened yesterday.}

Today in Navidson:

-I invited Muffy to move in.
-I started paying off the Police Station PWP.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I stopped diana from moving. Ankha needs to move.
Punchy sent me 3 letters. 
No bushes I need :c


----------



## snapdragon

I haven't been able to play everyday or as much as I'd like to ;w; so nothing really new in my town except for my perfect apple trees have sprouted their fruits!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Today was mildly productive  still no bushes though :c


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-Broccolo is moving on the 11th. Thank goodness.
-I planted 2 more bushes, and I also planted 2 rows of alternating apple/lemon trees between the Town Plaza and Hall.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I started a new town for the umpteenth time and for once I really love my layout and my house placement and I feel like I'm gonna finally do the one year challenge.

#excited!


----------



## DCB

Normally, I would wait until tonight to post all my daily updates at once. However, I have to say this now.

I got the Golden Axe!!!


----------



## snapdragon

DCB said:


> Normally, I would wait until tonight to post all my daily updates at once. However, I have to say this now.
> 
> I got the Golden Axe!!!



Woot! Congrats!  I found Fauna (YAY) and she will round out Hello as my tenth. SO EXCITED TO HAVE HER


----------



## Paperboy012305

DCB said:


> Normally, I would wait until tonight to post all my daily updates at once. However, I have to say this now.
> 
> I got the Golden Axe!!!


Wow! I gotta focus on my OYC town more than my main.

In other news, Cole pinged to move on the 12th, and he did not change his mind! YES!!! When he moves out, i'm gonna get another one of my OYC dreamies.


----------



## Hazel

I made almost 7mil on turnips today and got the silver savings badge and the gold stalk market badge (its my first gold badge! )!


----------



## DCB

Joan, why are you selling turnips for 106 bells today? D:


----------



## Hazel

DCB said:


> Joan, why are you selling turnips for 106 bells today? D:



Ah that sucks, she sold for 94 today and 90 last week in Everlong


----------



## DCB

Is there a general consensus on TT-ing forward an hour for DST? If most people think that it shouldn't be allowed, I won't do it.


----------



## Locket

Hey! My brother somehow got a hold of my 3DS and reset my town. Is it OK if I get a fresh start on a new town?

- - - Post Merge - - -



DCB said:


> Is there a general consensus on TT-ing forward an hour for DST? If most people think that it shouldn't be allowed, I won't do it.



Its DST. I don't think it counts, because its real time.


----------



## MissyChai

I started this challenge today on my second copy of ACNL.


----------



## majnin

I'm getting the urge to reset because I'm not sure if I like the town name Asteria anymore and I'm thinking of changing it to Scherie, also all my villagers are awful :'( I could deal with Harry and Tucker but PIETRO?! No. I just don't know if I can do the first few days all over again, after unlocking the island and doing a bunch of beetle hunting...


----------



## DCB

majnin said:


> I'm getting the urge to reset because I'm not sure if I like the town name Asteria anymore and I'm thinking of changing it to Scherie, also all my villagers are awful :'( I could deal with Harry and Tucker but PIETRO?! No. I just don't know if I can do the first few days all over again, after unlocking the island and doing a bunch of beetle hunting...



I say keep the town at this point. Villagers change, and Pietro will probably end up leaving before you know it. There will always be something about your town you don't like.


----------



## snapdragon

Not a lot happening right now but it's raining again! Fauna has plotted a spot next to my alt and I am SO EXCITED for her to move-in tomorrow. 

I've wanted her for a while now...


----------



## Punchyleaf

For the first time since basically the first time ever in this challenge, I didn't make a chance to play :c I managed to sneak in a few minutes At night since I had forgotten to change my time lol. Stopped deirdre from moving and managed to talk to punchy some :3 Gonna play today to make up for it.


----------



## rev1175

Well I've been abiding by all these rules since I started, so technically I'm 2 months in


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-Muffy moved in officially.
-The Police Station PWP was built, and I paid off the Bell PWP.
-I completed the Fossils exhibit!
-Gracie came for the 3rd time, and I passed...just barely!

Gulliver was here yesterday; he wanted to go to Tokyo or India. I forget which one it was.


----------



## Locket

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Hey! My brother somehow got a hold of my 3DS and reset my town. Is it OK if I get a fresh start on a new town?



Bumping this!


----------



## DCB

I don't see why not, just as long as you aren't constantly resetting.


----------



## DCB

I realized last night that I have 3 perfectly aligned rocks.
Like:

O xxxxxxxxxx O
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxO

O = rock


----------



## Hazel

This happened yesterday... Random tenth villager move in. I'm so annoyed. Like even if I was plot resetting I still wouldn't have been able to do anything about it because there was no warning what so ever. I think I've made it work for the time being, thankfully April 1st isn't too far away so I can get his picture and boot him out again. I'm not going for dreamies I don't think, I'm just gona play and see who I get. This is the first time since the challenge started that I've had any problems though. He moved right on my path and squashed several perfect peach trees. But whatever.

I also paid 498k to Nook yesterday.


----------



## snapdragon

Finally have a full 10 villagers! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Bumping this!



Making an exec decision--of course you can join!


----------



## queertactics

Hey US/Canada folks (who aren't from Arizona or Saskatchewan), what's everyone doing about Daylight Savings Time? IRL I'm an hour ahead of my town, because, y'know, daylight savings. I could just deal with it for the next however-so-many months, but I usually play as a break from homework and I don't want to get confused about the time... 

like, it's an hour. And it's not for cheating purposes. Would anyone be vehemently against jumping an hour ahead to stay on track with the US'/Canada's daylight savings? 

also I just looked it up and aparently most of Europe does it too, ayo friends across the lake whaddup tell me you agree with me on this cmon


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hazel said:


> View attachment 86390
> 
> This happened yesterday... Random tenth villager move in. I'm so annoyed. Like even if I was plot resetting I still wouldn't have been able to do anything about it because there was no warning what so ever. I think I've made it work for the time being, thankfully April 1st isn't too far away so I can get his picture and boot him out again. I'm not going for dreamies I don't think, I'm just gona play and see who I get. This is the first time since the challenge started that I've had any problems though. He moved right on my path and squashed several perfect peach trees. But whatever.
> 
> I also paid 498k to Nook yesterday.


This is why I don't invite anyone in/use streetpass When I don't have 10 villagers.


----------



## Punchyleaf

queertactics said:


> Hey US/Canada folks (who aren't from Arizona or Saskatchewan), what's everyone doing about Daylight Savings Time? IRL I'm an hour ahead of my town, because, y'know, daylight savings. I could just deal with it for the next however-so-many months, but I usually play as a break from homework and I don't want to get confused about the time...
> 
> like, it's an hour. And it's not for cheating purposes. Would anyone be vehemently against jumping an hour ahead to stay on track with the US'/Canada's daylight savings?
> 
> also I just looked it up and aparently most of Europe does it too, ayo friends across the lake whaddup tell me you agree with me on this cmon



I moved my time to fit the DST. I don't feel it counts as TT since it's happening IRL? XD


----------



## queertactics

Punchyleaf said:


> I moved my time to fit the DST. I don't feel it counts as TT since it's happening IRL? XD



or maybe we're all just time traveling IRL! 
DOO WE OOOOO, WEE OOO OOOOOOO

yeah, I think you're right. I'm just gonna do it once I'm done playing for the day. thanks!


----------



## DCB

I asked the same question about DST earlier. I just went ahead and made the time change.


----------



## Hazel

Paperboy012305 said:


> This is why I don't invite anyone in/use streetpass When I don't have 10 villagers.



I didn't invite anyone in -.- I went to sell turnips at someone's town and someone else from another town was there. I'm guessing he came from their town :/

Yeah I can't see DST being a problem. Does the DS not change it automatically? I can't remember


----------



## Punchyleaf

The DS does not. Scared the crap out of me when I looked at the phone and saw 1:54am then looked like 10 mins later and it said it was 3am lmao.
We have to play "fairly" and not TT to not mess with real time right, well it's kinda forced since you can't play real time and be an hour ahead


----------



## Paperboy012305

Punchyleaf said:


> The DS does not. Scared the crap out of me when I looked at the phone and saw 1:54am then looked like 10 mins later and it said it was 3am lmao.
> We have to play "fairly" and not TT to not mess with real time right, well it's kinda forced since you can't play real time and be an hour ahead


That one time of the year where there is no 2am!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Seriously I was terrified. I genuinely thought I wasted an hour in the bath when I had JUST gotten in. Then I saw all these DST things and was like oh, right. March and NOVEMBER dumb time changes. Thouhh I do appreciate it since it means my daughter will sleep in a little later than usual


----------



## DCB

Nothing happened today. Pete was my visitor. D;


----------



## Locket

To re-enter my data, please add this to mine, and change Star Fire to my new username please

Town Name: Irisa
Character name: Summmer
Native fruit: Cherries
Villagers: Coming to you soon!
FC: Same. 4656-8676-8023


EDIT: I'll drop out of this, since no ones replying.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well what a surprise. Beau is in my campsite and I still have 10 villagers. I could of made millions from him! But at least he's not my favorite.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Diana asked for me to build a PWP I can't remember.. Hot springs??

Punchy invited me over and I got an emotion from shrunk ^^


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-Brocollo was in boxes.
-paid off room addition
-celebrated the Bell PWP
-filled up my first page of emotions
-My new fruit trees are fully developed. So far I've just planted 2 rows of 6 trees, alternating apples/lemons. I'm thinking of finding another spot where I can alternate mangos/durians.


----------



## MayorAriella

So my first one year challenge town failed but I restarted on March 7th. My town is Cloud with Mayor Clara! I'll try to update this whenever I can.

Anyways today Alli has a plot set up and I picked up Tammy from someone! Spent another night bug hunting and I now have 550,000 bells saved in my bank account. Also got some flowers from the island to hopefully get the garden shop getting built and to add more to my flower breeding area.


----------



## Punchyleaf

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> To re-enter my data, please add this to mine, and change Star Fire to my new username please
> 
> Town Name: Irisa
> Character name: Summmer
> Native fruit: Cherries
> Villagers: Coming to you soon!
> FC: Same. 4656-8676-8023
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'll drop out of this, since no ones replying.



Nobody can help you because the people who are able to change the information are no longer around.

Anyways, I went and bought a ton of bushes for my town. For some reason I used to always get holly and sweet olive together when leif sells them, but now its holly only very rarely. Haven't seen a Sweet Olive in a long time :|


----------



## Paperboy012305

Punchyleaf said:


> Nobody can help you because the people who are able to change the information are no longer around.
> 
> Anyways, I went and bought a ton of bushes for my town. For some reason I used to always get holly and sweet olive together when leif sells them, but now its holly only very rarely. Haven't seen a Sweet Olive in a long time :|


I wish I could. I'm always around.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> I wish I could. I'm always around.



You Do Have a post on the first page. Maybe you can edit it to add in HUGE HUGE writing about a new document anyone can edit?

Lolly is moving on the 15th. I let her go because SKYE and Fauna are my normals and SKYE lined up right above Apple while lolly picked a spot I wanted to use


----------



## Hazel

I completed the fossil exhibit in the museum today  

Also getting the first resetting itch since the challenge began. I have no intention to restart anytime soon but lately ive been losing interest again and I'm more aware of little things im unhappy with. I blame that stupid random move in I had for making me aware of all the things I dont like about my town :L


----------



## Punchyleaf

That's why I'm thankful I didn't settle for a town until I got all the permanent asthetics I wanted
• cherries for fruit
• circle grass
• brown town hall (also called yellow)
• brown town station (also called yellow)
• museum on left side

Since all those are permanent aesthetics you can't change, I didn't give up until I got them. The villagers and current layout of things can be changed, so i don't think I'll want to reset it anytime soon.


----------



## Hazel

Oh I like all the permanent astethitcs apart from my town name  I'm getting fed up of my villagers though,  looking forward to moving them out


----------



## Punchyleaf

Then you shouldn't get the reset itch over that lmao. Villagers come and go


----------



## Hazel

I know I know. I didn't say I actually would reset I just said its the first itch Ive gotten since the challenge started is all


----------



## Peony85

This sounds like so much fun.  I think I may pick up a new copy today or tomorrow and join in


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-paid off the Cube Sculpture PWP; hopefully, I'll like the placement in the long run.
-Papi was sick, so I gave him medicine.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Planted more bushes around town, and now trying to get Ankha to remove the stupid NTDO shirt


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-Cube Sculpture PWP was completed; decided to skip out on the ceremony.
-Sahara was in town, but she didn't give me anything new.
-did some early {5:00 p.m. early!} bug hunting!
-got the Sheepiness emotion
-paid off a room expansion and will get another one tomorrow

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, yesterday, one of my Perfect Fruit trees died, so I was able to catch/donate an ant to the museum.


----------



## LoonieToonies

Today in Rosseau!

-Deirdre moved in! Now Erik has a buddy 
-Unlocked the island and played some tour games for a wetsuit
-Went fishing and bug catching on the island. Caught a few sharks and donated them to the museum!
-Used the money from the bugs to pay off my second bridge
-Tried the swimsuit trick for PWP's but to no avail. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I let my daughter play on my town for a bit and she deleted so many paths and Dug up bushes and flowers TTn TT


----------



## Paperboy012305

Punchyleaf said:


> I let my daughter play on my town for a bit and she deleted so many paths and Dug up bushes and flowers TTn TT


Well thank goodness she didn't delete your town.


----------



## Hazel

I paid off an expansion yesterday too. Oh and there was a meteor shower last night  

I'm thinking of re landscaping an area that's bothering me. So far the only area where I completely cut down the trees was around my house. I built a perfect fruit orchard but im thinking of chopping it down and moving it somewhere else. Also thinking of cutting down the forgien fruit trees around my plaza. 

Oh I better get some turnips too, im way too busy to catch bugs these days


----------



## pearly19

wonderful idea! lol but Ive played almost for  a year coming this may! 

I love this game >< I dont think ill ever get tired of this game, well acnl is my very first ac game so I guess its not the same! Good luck to everyonee though!


----------



## snapdragon

Gave-up :<


----------



## DCB

snapdragon said:


> Gave-up :<





- - - Post Merge - - -

I haven't fished in ages, and I realized before it was too late that I missed the Blowfish. D:


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well thank goodness she didn't delete your town.



True. Though I never let her play on the main menu hehe. Thankfully it was only one hybrid, but the bushes :/ it took forever just to get those. Now I have to give her the console whenever I don't have tools on me.


----------



## Peony85

I started my town on Friday!  My starting villagers are Lucky, Amelia, Kevin, Wolfgang, and Eunice   I just got a fishing pole and shovel, so it's a little easier to get money.  On my second day as mayor I saw a plot was put down and it was Marshal!!  He officially moved in today!


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-Joan was selling for 100 bells, so I bought a lot cause why not? 
-got the Backyard Gardener badge
-planted some random bushes; well, the way they're planted isn't random, but I didn't pay attention to the actual bushes I planted 
-Finally:

Eloise pinged me, saying that she wanted to move out on the 19th of this month. Being that she isn't someone I ultimately want for my town, I told her she could go. But then she pulls some, "OH JK LOL! We're such good friends that I knew you saying I could leave was code for 'pls stay,' so I'll stay!" 

If we're such good friends {you visited me randomly inside my house and were my valentine}, then I better get your picture when you leave.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​
EDIT; My laptop charger just died, so I probably won't be able to update this week. I'll try and remember to do a massive update when I get a new charger, though. I _will_ still be playing every day, though.


----------



## MayorAriella

Today in Cloud:

-I picked up Marcie from someone's town they gave me her for free!
-Planted some trees and bushes in front of my train station.
-Paid off my loan so I could get a second floor!
-Donated my first art piece! Thanks Redd!
-Chester asked me for a coelacanth. When it was completely sunny outside. I said no obviously.
-Moved my flowers to the beach for breeding.

Good productive day! Only 2 more days until I get the QR machine!


----------



## Hazel

So this just happened!!! Ah I'm so happy, it's the first villager pic I've gotten in this town!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Nice!  maple is cute

Lolly has left my town a few days back. Waiting for a cranky to hopefully show up soon


----------



## lars708

Toeto said:


> You can still participate in this challenge, even though January first already passed. Just pick your own date and well, play for a year . We would be happy to adopt you in our little community.
> Disclaimer: Last year, I posted this idea in the resetting topic. It became a thing pretty quick, so I decided to make a topic for it in a bigger place so that more people can take note of it.
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> As I said, I came up with this idea last year around this time. Maybe more people did it before me, I don't really know. The only thing that I know is that I failed horribly last time. So I'm trying again in 2015. If you want to join me, or get more information about this 'challenge', please read this post.
> 
> First of all; I loved New Leaf so much. But I resetted and resetted and now I have 600+ hours of gameplay spread on to I think more than 10 towns. And none of them exist anymore. I had a pretty long break, started playing again. Then I lost interest pretty quick again and that's going on for like this whole year. That's why I want to try this challenge again, but not alone. If we get together and do it in a group, we have more motivation to not quit the game we love. I really hope that some people will try this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rules:
> ** You have to start your game on January first.
> *You can reset for a town map as much as you like, but it's important that you plant the town tree on this day.
> 
> * *Don't transfer anything.*
> Yes, you can trade for things on this forum but don't transfer all your 1000 hybrids and rare stuff and bells into your new town. It's no fun, trust me.
> 
> ** Don't time travel.
> *This may be the most important rule of all, but you cannot and will not time travel. Play day by day.
> 
> ** Don't plot reset.
> *If you really want to, I cannot hold you back. But really, it's fun to see your town grow in one year without having the upper hand in everything that happens.
> 
> As you see, it's really simple. We can use this thread to gather ourselves, try to come up with fun town names and just get excited. And after the first of January, we can keep each other up to date with the progress we made. I promise you that this is a really good chance to fall in love with the game again. Take it slow and enjoy the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UeQg4ByZdVIlCLpce1xo6ITPI7RmCBcvATzmNPm0oak/edit#gid=0
> *THE BIG LIST.*​



Oh wow i sticked with the same town since release hahah! I didn't knew that there were that much people resetting their games. Also the game isn't meant to be resetted that much right?


----------



## Hazel

Punchyleaf said:


> Nice!  maple is cute



Yeah she is  My general rule for this town is to let villagers go once I get their pictures but I think I'll hold onto her for a good while longer before I let her go


----------



## Hazel

Bump


----------



## Jarrad

Tia moved in, marking the 9th villager of my town!
Amongst here are...
Marshal
Diana
Elmer
Celia
Curt
Boone
Fuchsia
Betty (In boxes though)

I think aside from Curt and Boone, I have a pretty awesome roster of animals! Especially considering I didn't plot reset for any of them.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Beau asked to move yesterday and I said no. Still at 9 villagers for now. Hoping to get AVERY or FRANK in my canpsite. 

And I just realized I never unlocked the cafe Because I forgot to build the museum expansion TT_____TT


----------



## Extra

That is really cool but, it reminds me of kyle who left my town and i want him back i consisdered restarting for hime but you knwo my town is too good to restart and i toooo lazy to cyle him back because it makes me sad you knwo he is really cool because he has reare furniture and he is too cool too pass up you know that? he is too cool. like a flower of carntion and cration you know that he is too cool to let go and i so so so so sad sad that he left me why did you leave kyle is like a soung like the thong song that says i loved tyou for a thousand years and die every say waiting for tou dor a thousand years and junk its really cool you know i wish kyle was back!!! mira also left and she is too cool to lose because she is like sailor moon only a bunny and she is a bunny and bunnies are so too much so much too cool to pass up uou know that? hah you didn't because you probably don't like them but who cares since i am too cool for you and mira and kyle and all vilagwers are too cool for you and for school and you know that because you have crappy villaagers jk im not mean you have nice villagers you know that? unless you don't like them and i will take them for you you know that too much don't you you know that ha ha ha ha you know it i say that alot. i loved you kyle why oh why did you move out why!?! and mira you too why oh why i loved you moth both o why o why o why you mean animals!


----------



## jacey.sunshine

Well congratulations to anyone who can do this! I certainly cant. Time is the enemy! xD


----------



## Hazel

I got the gold axe today


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hazel said:


> I got the gold axe today


Nice! I'm far behind on my OYC town and i've been playing everyday. No police station or Cafe.

I might not work on it until I get all the dreamies because what if a dreamie will plot on a spot I want?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Crap I almost forgot diana asked me to pickup a furniture piece for her :'(

But I'm too lazy to get up


----------



## 0pizzachu23

I am rooting for you yearers!


----------



## Hazel

Yeah my villagers still haven't requested the police station :/

Haha thanks pizzachu!  I had a dream I deleted my town the other night... I was gutted cause I wasn't part of the challenge anymore lmao


----------



## lars708

Lol i never resetted my town, L.S. Town has been around for nearly two years! I hated my town at first and i would reset too but i chose to do a make over thingy and now it is all fine!


----------



## Hazel

Yes! I just had my first Gracie fashion check (basic theme) and I nailed it! Got a princess closet for my efforts <3


----------



## DCB

I got a new charger, so I can use my laptop!

Update in Navidson:

-All my debts are paid off for my mayor.
-My fossils exhibit is complete.
-Katrina visited, but she hasn't been here enough to suggest setting up shop on Main Street.
-Redd visited, but I already had the real painting he was selling.


----------



## Xita

Haven't been here in a few weeks (been insanely busy with school lately), but I'd just like to report that I'm still going with this! 

Just got the cafe so I've been working on seeing Brewster everyday.


----------



## Hazel

I got the silver backyard gardener badge yesterday (I've been working on landscaping around my house) and since I found nobody to sell my turnips to, 2mil bells have gone down the drain :/ I think I'm just gona play for today and then take a week off or something so I'm ready to go for April Fools and Bunny day. I think I need the break and I'll be pretty busy this week so yeah


----------



## DCB

So, I have 2 copies of the game. On my second copy, I was searching for a high turnip-price day. The highest I found was 114 bells. Since I bought them for 100 bells each last week, I decided to just sell them at 114 bells. Turns out my OYC town's peak was 147 bells. D:

On a random note: I'm way overdue on landscaping, and now that my debts are paid off, there's pretty much no excuse.

Last night in Navidson:

-got the Silver Slingshot


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Oh I love your stories for this!! When I get my third ACNL copy I'm probably going to do this ^_^

The only problem is I'm probably going to get it earlier, do you have to start on January 1st?


----------



## Paperboy012305

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Oh I love your stories for this!! When I get my third ACNL copy I'm probably going to do this ^_^
> 
> The only problem is I'm probably going to get it earlier, do you have to start on January 1st?


Nope, the first post says you don't have to, but I do think it counts as a year if you start on a certain date.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Paperboy012305 said:


> Nope, the first post says you don't have to, but I do think it counts as a year if you start on a certain date.



Ok. I'll record what day I start on when I get my new copy.


----------



## Oakhaven

I'm so close to having my game for a year! I had no idea about the one year challenge before I started ACNL, NL was my first game in the Animal Crossing series, so I didn't really know much about it when I began. I've never had a reason to want to reset my town, so my town is pretty flexible and adaptable to change so that I'm not tempted to reset. And since I've been working on my one town for so long, I think that it would be incredibly hard to reset and lose my town/village. If I ever wanted a new/different town, I'd probably just buy another cartridge and have two towns.


----------



## MayorOfRhubarb

Ooo...I recently restarted my town, and am not time travelling...maybe I can make it a year? 

It's not a January 1st start, but it could still work. Just gives me a different deadline. ^-^


----------



## meggiewes

I love the idea of this challenge because it is how I play. In fact, I am almost on my two year mark since I got the game. It is the longest I have stayed with a game on one save file and I am loving it!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

meggiewes said:


> I love the idea of this challenge because it is how I play. In fact, I am almost on my two year mark since I got the game. It is the longest I have stayed with a game on one save file and I am loving it!



My game has been going on for two years aswel! I technically did the one year challenge last year and last last year ^_^ (2013,2014). Christmas marks FunWorlds 3 year anniversary!! (Btw don't ask why it's named FunWorld, when I got the game I couldn't think of anything lol)


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-Joan was selling for 93 Bells, so I bought a locker full + 16 and sold them in another town for 527 Bells each -- made a good 10m+ Bells.
-Ribbot wanted to leave, but I made him stay. *phew*
-Ribbot later visited me whilst I was in my house. This exact same thing happened with Eloise. Like...what even?!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Yesterday I didn't participate in the fishing tourney and SKYE won.
Skye's the limit lel

Other than that, I just tanned. Today I bought some bushes and called it a day. No camper or nothing. Didn't buy turnips since I already got my gold badge so I feel I don't need them anymore.


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-had my friend {and myself with my other DS/copy of AC} visit my town a bunch of times until I finally got 100 visitors
-unlocked the train station upgrade
-found out that Broccolo moved into my second town
-spotted Clay wandering around Main Street
-Pete was my special visitor. D;


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm making a mini zen garden. And while worrying about a villager plotting on it, i'm getting all the cranky zen requests before any dreamie moves in it.


----------



## Lancelot

Lucha moved in over my path and now Im sad cause it ruined my favourite part of town


----------



## Punchyleaf

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Lucha moved in over my path and now Im sad cause it ruined my favourite part of town



*shudders* DANGIT Lucha.

Ankha will be moving on the 28th. Had a camper today... Patty the cow. No. Never.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Punchyleaf said:


> *shudders* DANGIT Lucha.
> 
> Ankha will be moving on the 28th. Had a camper today... Patty the cow. No. Never.


I hope I get her if you auction her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait, i'm full. Ignore this.


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-didn't play much today
-Katrina was in town, but I still need more visits for her to suggest opening up shop on Main Street


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paperboy012305 said:


> I hope I get her if you auction her.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh wait, i'm full. Ignore this.


Oh no I won't aucion. If someone in this challenge wants her then that's fine but I'm not going to go out of my way to sell / trade / auction her. I'll most likely end up voiding if I don't have time to play on the 28th. >___<;


----------



## DCB

I'm thinking about working on a perfect town status, but I don't know where to plant the trees. Hm...I need at least more than 110, and I only have like 20. lol


----------



## Hazel

It was Fauna's birthday today. First villager birthday we've celebrated in Everlong. I was surprised to see that Soleil is her best friend. Gaston tried to move but I stopped him, I donated the beautiful statue to the museum and I started funding the reset centre PWP because my villagers refuse to request any good PWPs lately.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Lucha moved in over my path and now Im sad cause it ruined my favourite part of town



I feel your pain, I'm having a similar problem with Olaf atm. Can't wait to kick him out... What is it with smug villagers ruining my plans? Zell destroyed my garden in my old town as well :/


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-donated a Moody Painting to the museum
-got the gold turnips badge

I've been getting Pete as my special villager a lot lately. D;


----------



## Xita

Gah, missed a day yesterday when I fell asleep. Poppy was moving in on that day too. I suppose that 365 will now technically be 366...

Poppy is adorable by the way. Don't think I've ever had her in my Animal Crossing towns before, but she gave off a really good impression when we met while she was camping. 

Also I'm working part-time at Brewster's and it's terrible lol. I'm not looking at a guide for it so I just kind of guess who wants what and it doesn't work most of the time. Eventually, I'll get it right.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I celebrated fauna's birthday yesterday. Checked the campsite, nobody. Del is all moved in now though. He plotted near Apple but a little ways off


----------



## DCB

Xita said:


> Poppy is adorable by the way. Don't think I've ever had her in my Animal Crossing towns before, but she gave off a really good impression when we met while she was camping.



Poppy was one of my first villagers. {I can't remember if she was one of the originals or if she was a random move-in.}

A few weeks ago, she asked me to change her greeting, so I made her say, "I'm a squirrel!" which I think makes her even better because she looks so excited when she greets you with, "I'm a squirrel!"


----------



## Paperboy012305

So, by getting a cranky request. Instead of getting a Zen pwp, I got rack of rice. Well at least I won't get any non zen pwps from a Cranky anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And Poppy told me about Teddy leaving. OMG WTH!? Thank you Poppy!!!


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-I'd gotten an Orange from Mallary a few days back that I forgot to mention. The tree has fruit now.
-Got a Stained Glass refurbished.
-Bubbles _finally_ wants to move, and she didn't deny my request! Moving on the 30th of this month!
-Ran an errand for Eloise


----------



## Jarrad

i got bored w/ the 1 year challenge and decided to mess around with my game's hex codes







dis is me hanging out in Bill's house

dis is also me hanging out with my best friend(s)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jarrad said:


> i got bored w/ the 1 year challenge and decided to mess around with my game's hex codes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dis is me hanging out in Bill's house
> 
> dis is also me hanging out with my best friend(s)


Wait, 2 Kidd's? How?


----------



## Jarrad

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait, 2 Kidd's? How?



ur wrong






3 kidds

i actually have 9 lol, all my villagers are kidd

i kidd u not


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jarrad said:


> ur wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 kidds
> 
> i actually have 9 lol, all my villagers are kidd
> 
> i kidd u not


Wow, that's so weird.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Reminds me of that one person that had 9 or 10 Kabukis.


----------



## Xita

Woah what the heck. I had no idea that you could have the same villager in your town.


----------



## Jarrad

Technically you can't, but as I said earlier, I was editing my hex
(It's against the rules to discuss hacking so I will no longer)


----------



## pocky

glad to see this is still going around!  I'm still playing with my town every day, but been plot resetting like crazy so no more updates haha


----------



## Cousteau

I've never TTed in my life and I've had the game since November 2013, Anyone restarting now to do the challenge!


----------



## Xita

Jarrad said:


> Technically you can't, but as I said earlier, I was editing my hex
> (It's against the rules to discuss hacking so I will no longer)



Oh okay. Interesting.


----------



## Sandwiches

Doing this today, i know it's not JAN but oh well! au revoir old town <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cousteau said:


> I've never TTed in my life and I've had the game since November 2013, Anyone restarting now to do the challenge!



I am


----------



## Lancelot

pocky said:


> glad to see this is still going around!  I'm still playing with my town every day, but been plot resetting like crazy so no more updates haha



I think you shouldkeep us updated! When you were updating your town looked sooo nice.

I doubt anyone cares that much if you plot reset now...


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ankha moved out today. Had some random people in and out for TUrnips so I'm assuming one of them grabbed her. hopefully if I pickup one of their voids, it won't be someone too horrible.


----------



## DCB

Talked to some villagers, got free stuff, mailed letters, and planted trees.


----------



## Hazel

Fauna tried to move, I stopped her (there's other villagers Id rather have move first after April Fools), paid 498k to Nook, paid off the Resetti Centre, tried to do some landscaping, Soleil suggested the wind turbine PWP (it's the first PWP request I've gotten in forever. I wish my villagers would suggest something I actually want though :/).


----------



## Ticiri

This sound like fun! 
I will try it with my second copy!
Gonna start the first of April!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I totally would participate but I already have two copies, one is my main town which I refuse to start over since it is going so well and the second town is my TTing/Cycling town which has a lot of rares in and I would hate to loose then for nothing and I don't want to sell the to people. Maybe in the future when Animal Crossing is such a big thing for me anymore xD


----------



## DCB

So, I decided to pass on buying turnips from Joan. She was selling for 100 bells. I already have the gold badge, so at this point it would be to fill my bank/get those badges.

Last night in Navidson:

-I actually remembered that it was Saturday and managed to get in 7 listens to K.K. Slider before he closed. Hopefully, next week I'll remember earlier so that I can get those badges out of the way.


----------



## Hazel

DCB said:


> -I actually remembered that it was Saturday and managed to get in 7 listens to K.K. Slider before he closed. Hopefully, next week I'll remember earlier so that I can get those badges out of the way.



Ohh that's a good idea! I was wondering how I was gona ever get those badges, I didn't realise seeing him multiple times in one night would count


----------



## DCB

I've heard it does, since the gold badge is technically for listening to K.K. Slider 100 times -- not necessarily getting 100 song-items from him.

Today in Navidson:

-planted more trees and bushes
-got Poppy's pic! {wasn't even trying}
-got a new emotion
-Muffy invited me to her house, and I got a Kiwi Stool from her dresser. 
-I also took Muffy's bed.

Is anyone else super cruel to their villagers' houses? I might start trying to decorate them, but for now I just take their furniture when they say I can.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I take their furniture and remake it if i feel it suits them. Like Muffy I would give her back the purple Roccoco series. 

Ankha is all gone now. I need another snooty to replace her. Hopefully Soleil shows up in the campsite


----------



## Hazel

I'm kinda half and half with the villager houses. Like if they sell me their furniture I keep it and mail it back to them at some point but I haven't done any redecorating for them or anything. Decorating my own house is bad enough lol

I forgot to mention I got the silver slingshot yesterday.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just got all the cranky PWPs! Now I can get the rest, besides the Smug.


----------



## DCB

Bubbles is gone!


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-more bush/tree planting
-Fence PWP was built
-got villagers' pics


----------



## DCB

I didn't do much today, but I did rearrange some flowers.


----------



## Punchyleaf

FaUna again asked to move. 
I didn't participate in April fools. Didn't have enough time


----------



## Paperboy012305

I finally got the museum 2f floor pwp requested! Now to get the Cafe.


----------



## Giga

Today, Giga became the mayor of Dee Ess Town. It's like the millionth time I've started over my town. The first town I had, I played for alllmost a year. Every other time, I ended up quitting but this time, Dee Ess Town will prevail!


----------



## DCB

Today, I literally just walked around.


----------



## DCB

Also, for those who made it, congratulations on making it to the fourth month! And here's hoping you'll pass this milestone if you haven't yet. 

If you had to give up on the challenge before making it to April, then it's alright. I'm sure your towns are still awesome!


----------



## Hazel

I played on April Fools and got all the pictures. Yesterday I managed to get some street passes, get my gold HHA badge (my score is 200+ atm) and pay 498k to Nook. Didn't play today as I'm saving my energies for tomorrow!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DCB said:


> Also, for those who made it, congratulations on making it to the fourth month! And here's hoping you'll pass this milestone if you haven't yet.
> 
> If you had to give up on the challenge before making it to April, then it's alright. I'm sure your towns are still awesome!



It's hard to believe we're on the fourth month already! We're like a third of the way through the challenge now! Time flies


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-Found a lost item for Ribbot.
-planted more trees
-Ed asked to leave but decided to stay after I told him bye. 
-Benjamin is moving in, and he's right next to my little couple's area; fortunately, he didn't mess it up too much.


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-participated in Bunny Day and got all the items available
-one of my planted trees died, but the rest are growing nicely
-said hello to Benjamin

I'm tempted to see if someone in the TBT Marketplace would be willing to sell the Club Nintendo New Leaf download for a Gold Prize + TBT/IGB. I don't _need_ a 3rd copy, but it would be fun to have. I probably would never activate StreetPass on it, though.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Didn't get to participate in egg day TT ^ TT 
But I did manage to Shake some trees and crack open some rocks for a few decorative eggs. I got stung by bees but deirdre came to my rescue


----------



## Hazel

I took part in Bunny day yesterday and got all the items. I have extra items if anyone wants to buy them (I have a thread on retail) and I also paid 598k to Nook. 

Maple is in boxes today!!  I'm pretty sad about it since she was one of my favourite villagers in town. I have a thread on the villager plaza for her but if nobody wants her and someone here does you can have her. I really don't want to void her.


----------



## Paperboy012305

This is the first time that ever happened to me. Sprinkle moved at a bad spot!

Ok that's it. I'm not gonna decorate my OYC town until all dreamies are obtained.


----------



## Hazel

Gracie was in town... I passed her fashion check but she only gave me a brown bar shirt... The thing is hideous :L


----------



## DCB

Didn't do much today. I built a little path from my Train Station to Re-Tail. I also started/paid off a Street Lamp PWP.


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-planted some bushes and trees
-sectioned off a big area with a path
-celebrated the Street Lamp PWP and also started/paid off the Statue Fountain PWP


----------



## DCB

Today, I walked around again. 
The statue fountain is complete.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I'm contemplating dropping this thread. I still play my town daily but I never really feel like updating the news in this thread >_< not sure, maybe I'll get my motivation to update again sometime after this stuff passes on in real life. 

Punchy asked to move
His birthday is on the 11th, he asked to move for the 12th.  No lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hazel asked to move out today. -_- At least ask to move out Klaus!


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-Gracie was here for her 4th Fashion Check, so hopefully I'll get the department store soon!
-Every other villager I talked to wanted to visit my house. Luckily, they were all immediate visits, so I said yes.
-laid down some more paths -- nothing fancy, but I like them
-Muffy wanted to move, but I declined her request. She hasn't been in Navidson for very long, and I didn't feel comfortable with her leaving so soon.
-updated my DA with my alternate characters, as well as updating their hairstyles
-got an emotion from Dr. Shrunk

Today was pretty eventful, it seems!


----------



## DCB

For some reason, I got the idea to cover the perimeter of my town in white roses. So now the bottom edge is covered in white roses. I didn't want to use paths because I hate how they look so awkward near an edge. I might change my mind about the white roses, or I might intersperse some black roses in the border.


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-Katrina was in town, and she finally suggested opening up shop on Main Street! It'll be open tomorrow.
-Meanwhile, the store will be closed tomorrow for the Department Store expansion!
-Also, I made a really stupid mistake! I shot a Golden Slingshot box over an area I thought would be safe. Unfortunately, I was off, and the Box landed on a path and disappeared.


----------



## DCB

got a bunch of fishing reward items today and also got 1st place in the tourney with a Shark. Katrina opened shop on Main Street, and the Department Store will be open tomorrow. So exciting!


----------



## Hazel

I played yesterday for the first time since Maple moved out. I now have three of her pictures  Didn't really do much but Gaston suggested a PWP I actually want to build (finally!) - the brick bridge. Couldn't get to work on it though because of the fishing tourney (which I didn't take part in). So I just went to see K.K. and listened to a few songs.


----------



## Snowtyke

I'm going to casually take part in this challenge. My town started on the 4th, so


----------



## Punchyleaf

I was playing today but my daughter shut off my game TT^TT

Lost my turnips from Joan. Punchy's birthday was yesterday and i gave him a blue flannel shirt and he loved it. Now I wish he would wear it


----------



## DCB

Bought a locker-full of turnips from Joan for 92 bells each.
T&T Emporium opened today, and I bought a bunch of stuff from Gracie. I just find it hilarious that a Princess Bed costs 80k, but a Princess Chair costs 120k. xD

I've been seriously neglecting my characters' houses. I might consider getting all my paths onto 1 or 2 characters and just deleting the other two. I dunno.


----------



## ChisanaAoi

This is a great idea and it may be a goal of mine to do it at the begginning of next year if I ever get a new game or get bored of mine. Except it would be my own goal to not adopt any villagers from anyone. Only randoms and campsites :3


----------



## DCB

I'm going to try out making a short little bamboo pathway. I'll just have to make it part of my daily routine of maintaining it. Really, though, it shouldn't be too much time. After all, I no longer go around looking for fossils.


----------



## Hazel

I got a princess bed off gracie for passing my third fashion check! Really hoping to get the emporium before the princess series is out of season. Also started funding for a brick bridge.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Klaus is moving on the 20th! Another day i'm excited for. (You might know the other without me telling you)


----------



## QoQ

I def. want to join this! I'll come back with a post when I get a town!


----------



## DCB

I got the Silver Spender badge!
Also, I finally got the Train Station upgrade: Zen.

Pretty soon, I'll start working on the bug catching one -- not the encyclopedia one, just the generic "catch x amount of bugs."


----------



## Lancelot

Sorry I haven't been updating.. I've got exams coming up and I havent played in ages.. I hope my town is Ok :c


----------



## DCB

The jungle gym was finished. About it for today.


----------



## AndrewJohn

Aww man, I just made a new town the other day but I timetravelled to unlock the island. Bummer.


----------



## TeH_JERGEN

I would like to join! I just started a new town on my cartridge. 

Mayor: MESA
Town: YOLO
Villagers: Molly, Apollo, Felicity, Cole, Maelle


----------



## DCB

Today in Navidson:

-caught a Clownfish for the first time
-bought a Royal Crown for the first time
-started decorating a room to be a kitchen in my Mayor's house
-traded some Perfect Cherries for Perfect Pears; I think I might've said I wouldn't do that, but none of the villagers were giving me Pears. 

I'm currently working on getting the Gold K.K. Slider badge. 3 more performances to go!
Also, I've gotten back to the point where I don't know what to do with my town. Like...I have areas that I like, but I'm not sure how to connect everything together. I put down a brick pathway I made from that site that turns images into designs. I might see if I can make a real path {with a border and corner pieces, etc} with it. I'll update my DA tomorrow and share it then. It's still a huge work in progress, and I'm kind of just playing it by ear with no real plan.


----------



## DCB

Last night in Navidson:

-got K.K. Slider's pic {I did the thing where you have a full inventory and listen to him 20 times [or more] in a row so that he can't give you a bootleg. I got his pic in the mail that same night. Then, I was able to get a bootleg the next time I listened to him, after making room in my inventory.}

Today in Navidson:

-Joan was selling for 108. lol, nope. 
-got the Gold K.K. Slider badge from Phineas!


----------



## DCB

Today, I walked around. Hooray!


----------



## Hazel

DCB said:


> Last night in Navidson:
> 
> -got K.K. Slider's pic {I did the thing where you have a full inventory and listen to him 20 times [or more] in a row so that he can't give you a bootleg. I got his pic in the mail that same night. Then, I was able to get a bootleg the next time I listened to him, after making room in my inventory.}
> 
> Today in Navidson:
> 
> -Joan was selling for 108. lol, nope.
> -got the Gold K.K. Slider badge from Phineas!



That's pretty cool, I didn't know you could get his picture that way. Definitely gona try that next Saturday if I remember to play!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Del tried to leave tomorrow 
I changed my mind and kept him around


----------



## Hazel

Bubbles is moving soon if anyone wants her. 

Is anyone else getting fed up? I don't really play much anymore. I'm happy with what I've achieved so far (badge and bell wise) but I'm not happy with my town. There are little areas I like but the majority of it.... No. I really want to completely relandscape it all (something I've never done before) and kick out all my villagers (I really like some of them but I've lost interest in them). I originally wanted to play naturally and just let whoever move in (since I found having dreamies gets stale) but after the whole fiasco with Olaf I kind of want some say in who's moving into my town... Plot resetting is such a pain though so I don't know. But yeah I think I'm actually going to relandscape everything. I have the resetting itch but I don't want to reset so this is the next best thing!

Also as much as I love the idea of this challenge, it's just not as fun when there's only a very small few of us posting (somewhat) regularly.


----------



## DCB

Hazel said:


> Bubbles is moving soon if anyone wants her.
> 
> Is anyone else getting fed up? I don't really play much anymore. I'm happy with what I've achieved so far (badge and bell wise) but I'm not happy with my town. There are little areas I like but the majority of it.... No. I really want to completely relandscape it all (something I've never done before) and kick out all my villagers (I really like some of them but I've lost interest in them). I originally wanted to play naturally and just let whoever move in (since I found having dreamies gets stale) but after the whole fiasco with Olaf I kind of want some say in who's moving into my town... Plot resetting is such a pain though so I don't know. But yeah I think I'm actually going to relandscape everything. I have the resetting itch but I don't want to reset so this is the next best thing!
> 
> Also as much as I love the idea of this challenge, it's just not as fun when there's only a very small few of us posting (somewhat) regularly.



I completely agree with the re-landscaping. I'm considering going against my original statement of not using paths made by others because while I can make a single seamless design, it just doesn't work well for a large-scale path. 
I have larger areas that I like, but laying down connecting paths is hard for me. I also like where my trees are. Something I'm particularly happy with is how I was able to hide a couple of my rocks by planting trees in front of them.

As for the challenge itself, I'm still going to {try} to keep up with it, especially since I have a 2nd copy + 2nd DS now. I do wish it were more active in the thread itself, though. Sometimes, I feel awkward whenever I see that the past 5 posts have been mine, lol.


----------



## Hazel

Yeah I only post when I play the game and I play the game when I can. I'm going to keep up with the challenge for as long as I can but it was a lot more fun when the thread was more active imo. But hey at least it hasn't died altogether! 

I'm actually contemplating getting a second copy even though I was never able to justify buying one before I'm tempted now because it would be nice to have a town I could plot reset/TT in.


----------



## DCB

I caved and got paths from QR codes. 

I watched _Coraline_ recently and strangely want to try and mimic the garden. Maybe not exactly, but I like how it was framed. For some reason, flower placement is difficult for me.


----------



## Hazel

Maybe this will help you with flower placement? 

I've started cutting down all the trees in the bottom half of my map and moving the flowers onto the beach. I think I'll work on the bottom half of my town first and then the top half.


----------



## Hazel

Today I did some landscaping, dreaming, town planning, PWP celebrations/building and I made a second character. Bubbles also suggested the illuminated arch.


----------



## DCB

Poppy is moving on the 26th.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Aww poppy is so cute! 
I haven't played enough to post anything that warrants a long response. Just been logging in, checking to see if anyone is moving and checking bushes.


----------



## Hazel

Today I did more landscaping, villager requests, paid 598k to Nook, paid off a pwp and paid the down payment for my second character.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I regret highly that I reset my town in March. I just couldn't regain the interest all the way to the end that I hoped I could. But I'm hoping to reset once again for a new town, a new story, and take a new approach on everything I've done and will do. Additionally, I want to fire up my blog again, with a sister blog for another huge interest of mine (elite gymnastics) and maybe I'll make it this time. I'm gonna start it on January 1st, and TT day by day until I reach today's date. It will be a test of my patience and be a test of whether or not I can stay true to my word, but I hope to do it.


----------



## Hazel

Aw it's so good to see you here again! Hoping it's third time lucky for you!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I hope so, this challenge was fantastic while I still had my town. But I get a new start with a new town, goal, villagers and everything. We can pick up Medalquests on a daily basis again.


----------



## DCB

Didn't play much again today, but I did get the Weeding Day PWP's. My bushes and trees are growing nicely. To be honest, I'm not really paying attention to the types of bushes I'm planting. I'll probably move all my flowers onto the beach and slowly bring them back to the grass.


----------



## Hazel

I didn't play much either. Unlocked the PWPs and Bubbles moved out.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I started the town of Zekmalie on January 1st today, with the starters of Bunnie, Hugh, Kiki, Rodney and Sly. My town fruit is peaches and I think the map is fairly good. I'll start TTing slowly forward until I reach April 25th, and then I can keep up with the rest of the towns.


----------



## Hazel

Aw Bunnie and Kiki are awesome starters! Sly seems cool too


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

By the way, Hazel, you've re-made your town right? It's not on the spreadsheet so I was just wondering if it was all good.


----------



## Hazel

Nope I've the same town  The spreadsheet got mixed up a while back and there's been nobody around to keep it up to date


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Well I'm here and I've still got full control over it, so maybe I'll get it out of the trainwreck it is. By the way, where's Hya?


----------



## Hazel

I don't know she hasn't posted here since her town corrupted


----------



## Blue99i

For me Animal crossing without time-travel is not animal crossing XD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Blue99i said:


> For me Animal crossing without time-travel is not animal crossing XD



That's why this challenge is truly a challenge for people like me, who used to TT nonstop. It's fun to see both sides, and they're both equally fun imo after doing them both.


----------



## DCB

Don't forget about K.K. Slider tonight if your town is on Saturday. 

Today in Navidson:

-planted more bushes
-bought a statue from Redd


----------



## Locket

Kippla said:


> That's why this challenge is truly a challenge for people like me, who used to TT nonstop. It's fun to see both sides, and they're both equally fun imo after doing them both.



Kippla, I see that you are able to edit the list. I used to be Star Fire, and could you add my new info:

Name: Sabrina
Town name: Atriam
FC: 4656-8676-8023
Town fruit: Peaches
Villagers: Gabi, Lolly, Annalise, Stinky, and Marcel.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Kippla, I see that you are able to edit the list. I used to be Star Fire, and could you add my new info:
> 
> Name: Sabrina
> Town name: Atriam
> FC: 4656-8676-8023
> Town fruit: Peaches
> Villagers: Gabi, Lolly, Annalise, Stinky, and Marcel.



Thanks, done.


----------



## TeH_JERGEN

Here is a run down on what happened in my town this week:

April 18th: Became mayor, Saharah was in town but she wouldn't work on my tent, paid my down payment on the house.

April 19th: Bought some turnips, was 1 second too late after paying off my house to talk to Nook.

April 20th: Kidd moved in, Saharah came back and worked on my house, I maxed my mayoral rating.

April 21st: 1st Home upgrade, paid off debt, commissioned a bridge to the north of my house, unlocked the island.

April 22nd: Iggly moved in, 2nd home upgrade, paid off debt, bridge was built, Isabelle gave me Cool Globe for Earth Day

April 23rd: 3rd home upgrade, paid off debt, commissioned the campsite, Redd was in town and I got an art.

April 24th: Shari moved in, got a second story, paid off debt but missed talking to Nook, gardening store opened


----------



## Locket

Kippla said:


> Thanks, done.



Thank you!

So, I started this town yesterday, so I'm a little late. I found a perfect map first try, and the town is awesome! Cyrano is moving into my town tomorrow. And I just realized I wasn't supposed to have my 3DS for school days, and had my friend hold my stuff!!!! I'm going to sell it _*right now*_!


----------



## Hazel

Had my last fashion check today! Iconic theme, got a princess dresser! Ahh I can't wait until the emporium finally opens!  Also Julian is moving in tomorrow! <3 I've decided to get my dreamies because I don't want random villagers messing up my town... So yeah


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I've TTed forward to January 8th so far (I've spent a lot of time on a few days, so it's kinda slow) and Canberra, Winnie, Ankha and Quillson have all moved in. I paid my down payment and debt to Nook, and got 100% approval rating on my permit. I put the Beautiful Town ordinance in today and got the first expansion on my house which I still need to pay for. Leif's shop opened up and I'm working on getting the QR machine. 

Does anybody want to go on tours? I'd like to be able to afford a wet suit and some other stuff.


----------



## DCB

I didn't do anything today except check the price of turnips: 104 bells. I passed.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Didn't get to play yesterday. Had a super busy day. Gonna play today. See what Joan is offering on turnips


----------



## Hazel

Paid off a PWP and Nooks is closed tomorrow for remodelling! <3


----------



## DCB

Awesome!

I planted some more bushes. Poppy moved out, and I got her pic for a 3rd time. I also donated a statue from Redd to the museum. Muffy suggested the Log Bench, so I'm going to destroy one of my Yellow Benches and replace it with the log one.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm getting Sable to like me more, doing some bug catching and donating to the museum.


----------



## DCB

Got the White Wetsuit from CT. Tangy is moving in.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Still gotta get that loan paid off, Nook is so cheap.


----------



## Hazel

Bought loads of gracie furniture today <3 Also started clearing out the clothes/furniture I've been hoarding


----------



## DCB

Got the bronze balloon popping badge!


----------



## Hazel

Got the bronze spending badge!


----------



## Hazel

Was on my way to see K.K. only to find resetti's manhole is open! This is my first time ever actually catching this!


----------



## DCB

I'm not sure if I want to put the Resetti hole in my town.


----------



## Capeet

Hehe I don't think you remember me anymore for it's been over two months since I last wrote here. Anyway, I'm just stopping by to say that I'm officially dropping out of the challenge. I haven't played at all during the last two months which kind of destroyed the purpose of the challenge for me. And now that I'm back playing, I feel like resetting my town once again. I decided to go back to Jan 1st, to recreate my town and to TT day by day to the current date. I can't re-participate after that so it's over for me too. The challenge was still great while it lasted and hopefully I'll be able to keep my bad ACNL habits at bay even when I don't participate anymore. 

Anyway, I hope you'll have better luck with your OYC towns.


----------



## Hyasynth

HEY KIDS I'M BACK 8)
well not like in the challenge or anything but i'm back playing the game after an extended hiatus and i wanted to say hi


----------



## Paperboy012305

I got Genji from a tbter yesterday since Alice moved on Friday. And he plotted himself at a nice spot, where Alice used to be, but its not *exactly* where Alice plotted at. He plotted it one space down and one space to the right, so I guess Frank's house won't be aligned to another house anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and a funny thing that happened 2 days ago. I delivered a present to Purrl, and she gave me a pear for helping her. I talked to her again and she wanted fruit, so I gave her the pear she gave me. I didn't even have to move an inch!


----------



## Locket

My 3DS XL's game card slot is fragile. I'm afraid I may have to drop out .


----------



## Pikachitu

Just started the challenge on May 1st with a spare copy.... anyone else still doing it?.... I'm following the rules except the no plot reset one.  I want to try doing small themes with in my town so if a villager is not where he/she should be... it kind of ruin the fun for me. Playing day by day is really fun though : D


----------



## Hazel

Hyasynth said:


> HEY KIDS I'M BACK 8)
> well not like in the challenge or anything but i'm back playing the game after an extended hiatus and i wanted to say hi



Hey Hya! Good to see you! 

Got a good bit done today, paid off my last loan to Nook and Olaf suggested the police station (finally!) so I built and paid that off today too


----------



## DCB

Muffy visited my house. She gave me no present or letter. 
Also, I got the Skeleton Figurine from Gulliver.

I couldn't find Joan.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Punchy has been sick lately :c other than that. Not much going on except stupid bonbon won't mvoe


----------



## Hazel

After the ceremony for the police station Clay suggested the sandbox PWP. I checked the town rating and it turns out I've a perfect town! I haven't a clue how I managed that cause my town is kinda unorganised atm but I unlocked the PWPs and payed off the flower clock PWP which I built outside the cafe. I think I'll remodel the town hall into the zen style tomorrow. Oh and Lyle came to talk to me about HHA themes, I picked Fairy Tale but I don't know if I'll bother actually going for it.


----------



## DCB

Congratulations!


----------



## Hazel

DCB said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks!


----------



## pocky

Nice to see this is still going  I'm still playing my one year town, just haven't updated on here because I ended up plot resetting *A LOT* 

Mostly just working on my catalog now. I had also TT'd, but I felt guilty about it so in the end I just didn't play for the one real life week I had TT'd for. So I guess now my game is the same as if I hadn't TT'd at all.

I really do miss updating here and wish I hadn't done those things so that I could still participate. But oh well  At least I'm having fun reading about your towns


----------



## noctos

I started over on my game a few days ago and I've been considering joining this challenge. It feels a little weird since it's May and all, but I think it would be good for my Animal Crossing spirit. When I TT I tend to lose the spark real quick. It makes me sad because AC is such a fun and relaxing way to spend time /sigh. I started a new job on Monday and it's been rough on me, but playing my town has done wonders. 

I've also read this entire thread, and it's really fun to pay attention to the others' progress ;; So uh, yeah! I guess I'm joining! Mayor is Aki, and the town is Noctos ~ Join date was the third! 

Also, congrats on the perfect town status, Hazel!


----------



## Pikachitu

Julian just moved in.... I will be making my fairy land theme at his corner soon *cries tears of joy*... baabara is moving out though... not a dreamie but still.. I'm a lil sad since she is a cutie.


----------



## noctos

Pietro moved in today! I've always liked him (maybe because we share the same birthday?) and he chose a nice spot! I'm not plot resetting, so that was a nice surprise. I'm honestly a little worried about my hybrids, though... It's only day five but I already have a handful, and I'd hate for them to get crushed by a new villager's house... 

I'm a little conflicted about Claudia and Margie, too. I love Margie to bits, but she lives right in front of the town hall and it's just super inconvenient ;; Claudia's spot isn't as awful, but there's something unsettling about it anyway. I don't want to let them go but I think I'll have to eventually. Hmmm... 

Oh, and I got the island a couple of days ago! I'm really pleased with how quickly I got it compared to last time. I've already donated the bugs to the museum (my wallet is _screaming _for the bells SIGH) so now I can sell all of them and make some money heheheh. 

I've been too busy with work to really play a lot, but weekend is coming up soon! I just want to curl up with my town...


----------



## DCB

Been busy IRL lately, so I've only had time to really just check the mail in the mornings.


----------



## DCB

Played last night to find that Eloise was moving; she never pinged me about it.
Today, I got a letter in the mail from her with her picture, so I have her pic twice {'cause of April Fool's}.


----------



## noctos

Today I paid off the camp site, Phoebe moved in, and I paid Nook for my third house expansion! I'm currently in the process of doing 2/3 island runs to work up a few bells. I've also received a whole bunch of presents from Pietro. He just makes me really happy with his constant dancing and gift giving heheh. I've planted a few cosmos around his house ;; 

I caught Frank prowling around an abandoned beehive earlier. He was seething and going in angry circles, and it looked like he'd just shaken it loose only to get stung. it was kind of hilarious. I assume villagers can't actually get stung by bees though? I know they shake trees at random, but I've never seen them get a beehive. Maybe it was just one I left around town yesterday...


----------



## jPottie

5 months and going so far! Longest I've had a town for, and it's my favorite town. I'm playing day by day and taking it slowly and I love how much it's starting to progress now.


----------



## DCB

jPottie said:


> 5 months and going so far! Longest I've had a town for, and it's my favorite town. I'm playing day by day and taking it slowly and I love how much it's starting to progress now.



That's great! Congratulations to you and everyone who has made it this far!

However, if I still have my town by the end of the year, I'm probably going to TT to get all the bugs/fish/seasonal items I missed.


----------



## Ray-ACP

GUYS, just to let you know i'm still going strong since january 19th! My town is doing really well, i've got pattern paths around the whole town and it's been in the perfect status for a while now, so golden can soon! I still need loads of bushes and flowers to make it better but I think this is the farthest i've ever got on working on my town without restarting.

There is one thing i'm upset about is that I missed weeding day and I REALLY wanted those pwps for my town, they were going to be a big part of it. But now I have to wait a year = /


----------



## Pikachitu

Getting half price on retail today  can't wait till 6pm... I war to unlock T&T Mart and catalog more things. Never really appreciate the half price sale before when I can just gain bells from selling villagers with my cycling town (which is boring)... this challenge with the no transfer rule is making me earn money the old fashion way (beetle hunting and shark fishing) so them bells are worth a lot more for me now


----------



## DCB

I've been sooo behind on trying to get Perfect status. I feel like every time I try to make a real effort to clean up my town, I get distracted by something else.

Today, I finally got Pink Carnations from Mom in the mail!


----------



## pocky

Monkey D Luffy told me that I should still post here. So hopefully it'll be okay with you guys.

Here is why I had stopped updating: some time around mid march I *TT'd* a lot. I think it was like, *a little over a week* total. I did feel really bad immediately after though so I stopped playing for a rl life week until my game was once again matched up to the real date. I also plot reset for my last four villagers.

I'm telling you guys this because even though I was told to post here, I want to make sure that everyone is okay with what I did. If anyone has any objections then please tell me. I honestly won't get offended. Not unless somebody is like "OMFG I HATE YOU I HOPE YOU DIE GO JUMP OFF A BRIDGE U TT SCUM" 

-------------- BUT ANYWAY HERE IS WHATS BEEN GOING ON ------------------

Progress wise I'm actually behind the herd, I still haven't unlocked Gracie's. In fact, I haven't passed a single one of her checks. She has visited my town a few times, maybe three times total, but she always comes on one of those days when I'm extremely busy/don't have the time to coordinate any outfits. It's really not a big deal.

Mostly though I've just been playing the stalk market like crazy. Unfortunately though I'm still pretty broke. ALL of my bells have gone towards hybrids, bushes, and of course PWPs. I've also bought a few items for my house, but it's still pretty empty...

Oh! I did manage to get a perfect town. But I lost my status. Basically I left clothes by my plaza for dreamers to wear and the trash has messed up my status ;-;


----------



## Pikachitu

Haha pocky I think it's alright since 1, you already punished yourself by not playing for an entire week so you probably won't do that again, and 2, I believe the purpose of this challenge is so that you can enjoy the game slowly and without tricks (such as Redd items farming). I think you're ok since you are trying to play day by day, plus the most important thing is that you're enjoying your game . I'm not the owner of the thread though so I can't speak for her but I don't think anyone would oppose. Also, congrats on perfect town (you now have that beautiful flower clock). X_x I'm still trying. I forgot how I did it the first time.


----------



## pocky

so glad that you guys are okay with it, I started Jan 1st so I was really upset when I had to stop updating. I wish I had posted here sooner.

What is Isabelle telling you when you check on the town status?


----------



## Pikachitu

I have 17 pwp but my town is still under developed.... I think I have too many trees but I'm very reluctant of cutting them down >_<


----------



## DCB

I don't think I have enough trees. I have a bunch of fruit baskets on the beach. I might just start planting them around town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also never to be able to get 10 villagers. No one shows up to my campsite. When they do, it's a personality type or species I already have 2 of. Or, by the time someone shows up, a current villager decides to leave that same day.
EDIT; And I'm just too lazy to get a villager from TBT.


----------



## Hazel

Hi guys, haven't updated in the last few days cause there hasn't been much going on. I paid off the town hall, Katrina was in town and Redd was in town today. I've mainly just been playing to get bush starts etc and to check my perfect town rating.

Ps. pocky it's nice to see you back


----------



## pocky

Pikachitu said:


> I have 17 pwp but my town is still under developed.... I think I have too many trees but I'm very reluctant of cutting them down >_<



which pwps have you built? some of them actually count against your town rating (like the tower, for example)


----------



## DCB

Chevre moved in almost exactly where Eloise's house used to be, lol. 

Also, I got my Joke Book completely filled up!


----------



## Mokuren

I think that's a pretty nice idea! I just restarted my game because I stopped playing for a year or something like that. So it's perfect to fall in love with the game again - this time whitout TTing <3


----------



## Lancelot

I'm gonna do my best to play at least an hour a day. Of course I have revision but an hour before I go to bed wont affect that.

I'll try and post later once I play a bit


----------



## Tea Time

I just got my copy today, I'll try to do this challenge. I never time traveled in the previous games and this seems like a fun challenge.


----------



## Hazel

I forgot to mention, Colton is moving soon. Other than that nothing has been really happening, Katrina was in town again today. 

Also it's nice to see more people posting in this thread!


----------



## pocky

Tea Time said:


> I just got my copy today, I'll try to do this challenge. I never time traveled in the previous games and this seems like a fun challenge.



welcome to the challenge! did you purchase a second copy, or is will this be your first time playing new leaf?


----------



## Pikachitu

pocky said:


> which pwps have you built? some of them actually count against your town rating (like the tower, for example)



Oh may gawd D: I have tower D: but it's so purty D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

urgh and it was super expensive too for how poor I am right now in the town I'm doing the challenge ):


----------



## Mokuren

Today a new plot appeared - Sterling will move in soon. I don't like him <_>
Now I have a house and I hope I can expand it today once more. 
A Katana is in my shop for 36.000 bells - I don't have so much yet lol


----------



## Lancelot

Mokuren said:


> Today a new plot appeared - Sterling will move in soon. I don't like him <_>
> Now I have a house and I hope I can expand it today once more.
> A Katana is in my shop for 36.000 bells - I don't have so much yet lol



Sterling is my favourite character :c


----------



## Mokuren

When he moves out you can have him


----------



## Tea Time

pocky said:


> welcome to the challenge! did you purchase a second copy, or is will this be your first time playing new leaf?



This is my first copy of New Leaf, I've played all the previous games though.


----------



## Peebers

Uhhhmm is it okay if we bought bells using tbt? ;_; I restarted yesterday, and I'd like to join, but if it's not, i'm going to go crazy tting huehuehue


----------



## Lancelot

Peebers said:


> Uhhhmm is it okay if we bought bells using tbt? ;_; I restarted yesterday, and I'd like to join, but if it's not, i'm going to go crazy tting huehuehue



Should be fine... I did that once before when we first started!


----------



## Peebers

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Should be fine... I did that once before when we first started!



Yay!  I haven't TTd so far, and I'm excited to see how this will turn out.


----------



## infinikitten

I've still got the town I'm doing this challenge for, but I've been playing a few other games in my spare time and haven't loaded it up in at least two weeks by now. I believe I saved after turning a villager down for moving out - or at least I hope I did, since Bastille's full of my dreamies - but yeah. I ought to check on them and see what's up. Just haven't been feeling it lately, especially with my nose in FE:A instead.


----------



## noctos

Yay, seems like more people are posting now! ;;

I've been busy getting enough bells to pay for house upgrades. It feels weird to have so many rooms but zero order in furniture... My house is a mess, but I'm trying not to think about it... I also got my first pwp suggestion from Biff. I don't like him at all, but he suggests Zen pwps and that's what I'm going for in my town :c 
Katrina was in my town yesterday and that means she's already been here three times. Oh, and I got the dream suite last night! Finally! And Cyrus woke up this morning mehehehe. 

I feel like a lot happens the first month during the game, but then it kind of evens out... How do you guys keep your interest up after the initial period of unlocking stores and such?


----------



## DCB

Ha ha! I had caught a few fish, and two of them were new to my encyclopedia. When I went to donate them to the museum, I found out that I hadn't already donated a Pale Chub, which had been in my encyclopedia for a while now. 

Redd showed up, too, yesterday. Unfortunately, I already had the authentic painting he was selling.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh! And I planted over 20 fruit trees. Honestly, I wasn't paying attention to what the fruit was. I was more paying attention to where I was planting them.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I've gotten back into the mojo of playing each day. Skye wants to move on the 16th, I'm letting her go since disgusting bonbon won't move out otherwise. Planted a bunch of trees and am now setting up my park :3 tomorrow I'll set my fountain


----------



## Mokuren

You also have the Bonbon problem? I have her too! xD I want her to leave D:


----------



## Punchyleaf

Mokuren said:


> You also have the Bonbon problem? I have her too! xD I want her to leave D:



She moved in via streetpass and I can't stand the little turd face. Her house is horribly placed and she's the tenth I hate her so much


----------



## Mokuren

Today my new neighbour moved in! My first PWP is in work (a bridge) and my house is a little bit larger  Now I have to earn 130.000 bells ,___, This will take some time! Also hopeing for a good neighbour plot to appear tomorrow!


----------



## DCB

Tangy is moving on the 18th I think.


----------



## pocky

Not a lot happened in my town today.


Spoiler: a day in hell



Gracie came over for the second fashion check. Turns out I had already done one, but had just had forgotten about it. The theme was official and I thought I was going to do really well, but she actually didn't like my outfit. It apparently lacked a focal point, but she is still passed me. Which is good. This was my outfit:




I also had Rebeth visit. I met here on TBT, but she has become one of my best friends. We text and Skype constantly, but we don't actually play ACNL together a lot so it was really nice to have her over. Here is us together 


 Tutu was also sick today, which made me really sad. My villagers have been getting sick a lot lately. I don't know why. Tutu is sick in Hell now. Last week Diana was sick in my other town Eclair. And this week Fuchsia from Eclair was also sick. I wonder if its a spring thing or if Im just getting really unlucky



Thats all thats been happening! But here are some shots from my town:






edit: forgot to add spoilers to make my post shorter!


----------



## Mokuren

Sprinkle is going to move in tomorrow. Happy to have at least on villager I like <3 And I won the fishing tournament! Rhonda was sooo annoying -.- In the last ten minutes I broke her record.


----------



## Paperboy012305

pocky said:


> Not a lot happened in my town today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a day in hell
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie came over for the second fashion check. Turns out I had already done one, but had just had forgotten about it. The theme was official and I thought I was going to do really well, but she actually didn't like my outfit. It apparently lacked a focal point, but she is still passed me. Which is good. This was my outfit:
> View attachment 93332
> 
> 
> I also had Rebeth visit. I met here on TBT, but she has become one of my best friends. We text and Skype constantly, but we don't actually play ACNL together a lot so it was really nice to have her over. Here is us together
> View attachment 93333
> 
> Tutu was also sick today, which made me really sad. My villagers have been getting sick a lot lately. I don't know why. Tutu is sick in Hell now. Last week Diana was sick in my other town Eclair. And this week Fuchsia from Eclair was also sick. I wonder if its a spring thing or if Im just getting really unlucky
> View attachment 93334
> 
> 
> Thats all thats been happening! But here are some shots from my town:
> View attachment 93335
> 
> View attachment 93336
> 
> 
> 
> edit: forgot to add spoilers to make my post shorter!


That outfit. I need that hat.


----------



## Hazel

I finally filled up the joke book today


----------



## DCB

Found a lost item, went to visit Muffy, and buried a time capsule.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Skye was in boxes yesterday. Didn't play much but only a bit at like 9am


----------



## DCB

Tangy left. I don't miss them, since the house was in an awful location. 

Redd's in town, but I again already have the authentic artwork he's selling.


----------



## DCB

Flip moved into the exact same location as Tangy's old house. xD


----------



## Mokuren

DCB said:
			
		

> Flip moved into the exact same location as Tangy's old house. xD



That's mean xD I know this feeling. In front of the camping pwp ;__;


----------



## Punchyleaf

Punchy tried to leave today.
lol. Lolololop


----------



## DCB

So I was walking around today and noticed a Jacob's Ladder. I went to check with Isabelle, and I have a Perfect Town!!!


----------



## Rudy

Going to do this. ^^


----------



## DCB

Still Perfect Town status. Probably Day 2. 
Got a Painting Set from Ribbot, as well as an Orange. I just realized I have no Peaches.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Rocket is in my campsite. Gross. Currently tanning at the island as I've apparently been neglecting it. Look as white as a ghost I am not used to this.


----------



## Lancelot

I'm jealous of how pocky's down always gets better and it's so beautiful :C


I need to landscape moar. Am I allowed to buy bushes from the tbt marketplace or is that against the rules?


----------



## DCB

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I'm jealous of how pocky's down always gets better and it's so beautiful :C
> 
> 
> I need to landscape moar. Am I allowed to buy bushes from the tbt marketplace or is that against the rules?



I don't think that's against the rules. 

I definitely need to re-landscape my town. I'm on Day 3 of Perfect status, though, so I don't want to change anything until after I get the Golden Watering Can.


----------



## Lancelot

Also, sorry I never post updates. I always forget.

I'll be sure to post more during the summer. Lifes a bit hectic atm


----------



## DCB

I haven't been making a lot of changes to my Town because I want the Golden Watering Can and don't want to screw it up.


----------



## DCB

I've been neglecting buying Fertilizer, so I have no idea how much I still need for the Golden Shovel. I've probably only bought like 7 in total anyway. xD


----------



## Punchyleaf

Grizzly moved in. A horrible spot but eh it can be worked with


----------



## DCB

Still going strong with Perfect Town status! I think I have one more week left.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Bonbon is finally moving on the 6th


----------



## DCB

Halfway, everyone!


----------



## LunaLight

Oh goodness! I would not be able to do this lol!


----------



## Hazel

Sorry I haven't been posting lately, I just haven't been playing. Not sure if I mentioned it the last time I posted but I got the golden watering can a few weeks ago and Colton moved out. Congrats to everyone who's made it this far!


----------



## DCB

So, I check my status this morning, and Isabelle told me that the town was dirty. Oh no! So I quit without saving, go in with an alt character, and pick up some money that was on the ground. I save, log back on as the mayor, and check the status again. The second time, Isabelle said the town was perfect. Phew!


----------



## Hazel

Ruby moved in yesterday <3 

Edit: Oh my gosh Zucker is in my campsite today!! Of course I told him to move in and I'm super excited cause I never had him before and he's the first good villager I've gotten from the campsite in this town!


----------



## DCB

It feels like I haven't had a camper in weeks. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'm pretty sure I'm at like the extreme minimum for a perfect town, lol.
I don't have:
-max PWP's
-max villagers
-max trees
-max flowers

But whatever.


----------



## Hazel

I don't think I had all those either :L Possibly max flowers but that's it 

Olaf is also moving on the seventh thankfully


----------



## DCB

Hmm...I thought I would get the Golden Watering Can yesterday. I hope I didn't accidentally reset the counter that day I had to pick up the rock-money before checking my status.


----------



## Hazel

I'm sure it's fine. I didn't even check mine everyday and I still got it 




Zucker moved in today and is adorable and I can see why everyone loves him. Olaf is leaving but that's whatever. I've been playing the last few days but all I've really been doing is landscaping/fishing/working on my extra characters.


----------



## Paperboy012305

My OYC town is going nowhere if Bianca doesn't move out soon.


----------



## DCB

I've decided to start landscaping from scratch once I get the Golden Watering Can, so I'll be deleting all {removable} PWP's, trees, bushes, paths, etc. I like a few spots here and there, but the Town feels too disconnected. I'll probably end up getting the Worst Town rating once everything is cut down.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Bonbon has moved out thankfully the other day on the 6th. Been landscaping mostly and trying to get more PWPs but these villagers aren't budging


----------



## Hazel

Apparently I've hit 300,000 points in the HHA. Have no idea how I did this since all I did was change the egg furniture in my main room with regal furniture!


----------



## DCB

Oh wow, I've been completely neglecting the HHA stuff, lol.


----------



## Hazel

I have too honestly. I've been trying to focus on landscaping rather than my house. I haven't a clue how I got 410,000 when all I did was change the main room... I talked to Lyle and all he mentioned was my arched yellow door and the tiara hair on the mannequin in my princess series room but they've both been there for months! The HHA is confusing  I unlocked the golden roof which I won't be using cause I like my purple roof more


----------



## Hazel

Not much happened today, just the usual stuff and Soleil is moving in a few days


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ooh soleil is great! I love her lol


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt

When the game first came out, I did manage to complete the one year challenge.   I then went on holiday not long after and during that time, I only went on the game once every few weeks until a few weeks ago when I got back into the game.  During that time that I didn't really go on, one of my original villagers, Daisy, left town.  Never have I felt so upset over a video game before in my life.


----------



## Hazel

Punchyleaf said:


> Ooh soleil is great! I love her lol



You can have her if you want


----------



## Punchyleaf

Hazel said:


> You can have her if you want



That would be lovely!


----------



## Hazel

Awesome I'll let you know when she's in boxes  I wouldn't be letting her go only for her house placement isn't great so I'm happy she'll be going to a good home~ Haha


----------



## Punchyleaf

Hazel said:


> Awesome I'll let you know when she's in boxes  I wouldn't be letting her go only for her house placement isn't great so I'm happy she'll be going to a good home~ Haha



Of course! She's one of my favorite snooties lol


----------



## Hazel

Punchyleaf said:


> Of course! She's one of my favorite snooties lol



I just sent you a message about Soleil. She's in boxes right now! 

Also I got the gold gardening badge today!


----------



## DCB

Chevre moved out without warning. 
I built a Rack of Rice when she was in boxes last night, since I would only have 8 villagers with her gone. I did some digging, and houses seem to count as development for the town. I built the Rice PWP so that I wouldn't be underdeveloped, and it seems to have worked.

Still no Golden Watering Can, but I did celebrate my birthday.


----------



## Hazel

Coco is moving in tomorrow  While there are other normal villagers I would have preferred (Melba <3) I'm looking forward to having her all the same. My town will soon be over run with bunnies!


----------



## Punchyleaf

My wifi conked out again :c haven't played in a few days because I lost motivation


----------



## Paperboy012305

Bianca wont move away! I swear, if someone else wants to move out and its not Bianca in the next 3 months. I'm sorry, but i'll have to drop out of this challenge.


----------



## DCB

Finally got the Golden Can yesterday!! 
Time to start leveling everything and re-landscape.


----------



## CrazyCat42

Is this still pretty active? I just reset and am putting myself on a no TT or resetting restriction so I figured I'd join in. 

I actually have never TTed on any other animal crossing games and it was over a year before I started doing it on this one but once I started I couldn't make myself quit. This lead to a feeling of being disconnected to my town which would cause me to reset and do the same thing again.

So anyway, at 4am this morning I decided to break the cycle. I would reset and play as though I'd just got the game. No  resetting, no TTing, no plot resetting, just good old fashioned animal crossing. So I did just that and I have to say I'm pretty happy about it.

The map I picked is very nice for me. I have oranges which is great. I usually have pears and my one restriction for a map was that my fruit not be pears. I love them IRL but for some reason I find them boring in game. I also got Merengue as a starting villager which makes me very happy as she is a dreamie I once acquired and then lost.

So, I played for an hour or so but went to sleep before 6am so when I woke up and started playing it was counting it as the next day and I had a new villager's house plotted behind mine. I went to see who it was and it turns out my first move in is none other than Chadder, my absolute favorite smug who I lost in my very first town due to TTing and was the main reason I reset that town in the first place.

I'm thinking the game is telling me I'm on the right path with starting over but doing it right (no TTing).


----------



## DCB

Fang's been sick lately. 
Not much going on.


----------



## DCB

Not too much happening. I keep forgetting to buy from Redd.
Just landscaping.


----------



## gravyplz

ahh this is such a great idea *too bad i only got the game 2 weeks ago* but hey, i'm still gonna try this one year challenge, and see where it gets me


----------



## Hazel

Played on the 21st for the event and my side characters birthday. Missed Tammy's birthday yesterday. Julian tried to move but I stopped him. He ain't going anywhere.

Also, welcome new challenge participants! It'll be nice to see this thread a bit more active


----------



## DCB

Still cleaning up after chopping down nearly every tree. Had a double rainbow in my town today.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Whoops hi I went on hiatus for a while. Del moved, Zucker moved in. Hoping to get Rudy soon


----------



## DCB

Out of town for a week and left my 3DS at home! 
Oh well. One week missed isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## DCB

My only fear from not playing for a week is that one of my villagers will have moved out. =/


----------



## Lancelot

Nice to see this is still going


----------



## Punchyleaf

Paid off my load
Redecorated my town. Gonna look up to see if I'm missing any bugs / fish and catch those available this month


----------



## DCB

Still doing this. Nothing too exciting. Bangles moved in.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Its strange on how not many people deal with this.


----------



## Hazel

Hey guys, just to let ye know I haven't given up on the challenge I just haven't been playing at all lately. Been taking a bit of a break from animal crossing


----------



## Superrandomperson

Is it bad that I cried from the video....


----------



## Lancelot

Superrandomperson said:


> Is it bad that I cried from the video....



Ignore me. Im stupid


----------



## DCB

Ed finally moved out! I got his pic for a second time.


----------



## DCB

Got the Golden Slingshot!


----------



## kaitastrophe

I'm definetely doing this ^^


----------



## Punchyleaf

Still doing this. I'm waiting on a villager to get my tenth spot. Hoping either stitches or Rudy camps soon


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Even through im late as hell,im gonna do it!


----------



## twisty

I wish I had a second copy of ACNL so that I could do this. ;A; Maybe I'll get lucky and find a cheap one at Gamestop.


----------



## OBug

I started mine yesterday *^^* haha


----------



## Paperboy012305

Strange. After I got all of my dreamies, I feel I don't wanna do anything in my OYC town. Maybe its the map.


----------



## DCB

Didn't play for 2 weeks. I'm shocked no one moved out.


----------



## ChisanaAoi

Wanna try this out as I have gotten incredibly bored with my town but am kind of wanting to start it at the new year... But also wanna try and play again right now...may just use my town to like cycle and givethings away until then.


----------



## QoQ

I'm going to join in on this! I'll come back once I get my town started!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Apple has moved out
Bianca has moved in


----------



## Pikachitu

I was too absorbed in this challenge for my new town... I lost cookie on my main town... ): *cries in the corner*


----------



## Punchyleaf

Grizzly moved out


----------



## louise23

i am going to try this every month i get a new town


----------



## Punchyleaf

Haven't played since grizzly moved out, which was the 15th @-@ currently moving


----------



## Punchyleaf

Bump


----------



## lastgatsby

I forgot this (and my town) existed for something like 7 months. Lots of weeds. Seeing as how I broke the spirit of the challenge already, I may try TTing for the first time.


----------



## Lavochain

Is anyone still active here? I'd like to join, even though I'm not at January 1st. I've just found out that I'm expecting our first child and really want to fall in love with AC again to pass some time. I also think it will be great to see how my town progresses by the end of my pregnancy... I'd love to meet some new people to play alongside too.


----------



## louise23

I would like to join stated a new town today


----------



## sock

I'm unintentionally about a month into this! I didn't even know there was a thread about it! But everyone, I assure you, it's really fun haha.


----------



## kelpy

Totally doing this for the new years. I should buy a third copy at this point XD


----------



## Paperboy012305

Its gonna be 2016 soon! I failed the challenge and NEVER, AGAIN will I do this!!!


----------



## Capeet

Ha, I failed this as well, but had a lot of fun while I was in. It's so much more fun to reset together with others and share progress than it is to reset alone. I'm sorry this thread kind of died out little by little.  I'd be tempted to try this again if more people were in.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Managed to barely complete this challenge. Decided to delete the town a week after it hit one year though. ^^ whelp.


----------



## Chris01

Hey can I still be part of the Challenge? I started my town on January 6th, my mayor name is Chris and my Town name is Abydos 

my F/C is 1435-6326-6883


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I would love to do this...however I time travel a lot, and I don't think I'll make it for one year playing ACNL without time traveling XD  so I'm not gonna compete, but good luck to those who are!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Paperboy012305 said:


> Its gonna be 2016 soon! I failed the challenge and NEVER, AGAIN will I do this!!!


Lol, I did.


----------



## will.

Can we bring this back for 2018?? I'd love to start this again. It's gonna be hard to not time travel for a year.


----------



## StarrySkye3

donnellcrossing said:


> Can we bring this back for 2018?? I'd love to start this again. It's gonna be hard to not time travel for a year.



I'm in! I have a second town I'd like to try this with.


----------



## 5cm/s

donnellcrossing said:


> Can we bring this back for 2018?? I'd love to start this again. It's gonna be hard to not time travel for a year.



tbh it sounds really interesting and fun!! honestly, i'm already doing this challenge unknowingly, but i do think it would help a lot of people who have reset syndrome or who tt a lot because they get impatient.

i think this game is about taking things slowly and savoring small victories and trial + error, so this challenge would be a great way for some people to get back into that spirit of the game  (not that there's anything wrong with tt-ing and resetting, but it's a really nice feeling to build your town slowly as well)


----------



## Lackadaisy

I'd be interested too, but I'm not sure I'll really want to wait until January -.- There's still four months left and I'll likely have less time to play next year


----------



## rayta27

Well i did that my first year of playing.


----------



## will.

Let’s just make a new one?? We could start out this month!! September One Year challenge!!


----------



## BlueCicada

I like this idea, and I might try it in these moments, but with the whole no TTing thing it gets difficult for me, since I'm impatient and I have no other cartridge to do it. but I still like the idea


----------



## YetAgain

who else wants to do the one year challenge 2018 with me?


----------



## princelio

i plan on doing this for 2018, it would be cool to see others doing it as well!


----------



## PunchyTheCat

OH MY GOD NONONONONO 


I CANT NOT TIME TRAVEL 
But seriously, I have a problem.


----------



## primandimproper

I am going to do this, but the town will be founded after January 1.


----------

